# Kids of EB



## FLBuff PE

So, I started the "Expecting" thread when I joined, as my wife was expecting mini-Buff at the time, and I had some questions. Fast forward 2.5 years, and mini-Buff is now a little kid. I can't believe how fast she grows up/absorbs things. We don't really have a place to brag about our kids, express their achievements, etc. I put forward this thread to unabashedly brag about our kids achievements, whether they be 1 month or 30 years old. For instance, tonight, my daughter smelled something burning in the kitchen, and said "That's stinky. Use some spray!"(meaning the Febreeze) I told her we didn't need to, because it would go away. She asked how, and I told her "it will dissipate; that means it will go away." She immediately repeated the word dissipate to me. I know it's a little thing, but it's a big word, and she knew what it meant. How about your kids?


----------



## FLBuff PE

Here's a picture of mini-Buff at the Butterfly Pavillion in Denver:


----------



## Dleg

Good work! You've taught her that the solution to pollution is dilution.

Here's my son just after finishing a tour of the nuclear attack sub, USS Buffalo:







He just turned 7 a week ago. I'm very proud of him because he's had a lot to overcome. He was diagnosed with an autism disorder when he was 2. He didn't say a word until he was 3, and had all sorts of behavioral problems. He's still a little behind in language and still requires an aide due to the behavioral issues, but he's so far ahead of where he was, and in many ways, he has passed other kids (in terms of his knowledge of certain limited topics like ships, trains, etc.). He's been very happy for the last year, so that's the best thing.


----------



## DVINNY

I dropped my 5 year old son off today for his first day of kindergarten. Great stuff.


----------



## snickerd3

My Inlaws have a pingpong table, hubby and FIL played this weekend while we were there. Minisnick thought it was the funniest thing he ever saw. The instant he heard the ball hit the table he started laughing. He has *never *laughed as long as he did. He laughed for a solid 10 minutes.


----------



## Dexman PE

DVINNY said:


> I dropped my 5 year old son off today for his first day of kindergarten. Great stuff.


Mine started kindergarten a couple of weeks ago. It really is hard to believe how fast things go once you have kids...


----------



## Chucktown PE

Here are my two little bundles of joy. The oldest is 4-1/2 and the youngest is 2-1/2.

The oldest has the knack, for instance, this morning he wanted to know what the names to all the parts of the coffee maker were and how to make two metals stick together, i.e. welding. He learned how to swim this summer. He can read most 3 and 4 letter words now and he has one more year of preschool before he starts kindergarten.

The youngest is potty trained now which is awesome and she thinks she's 21 years old. Her vocabulary is very impressive, shes' very strong willed, but she has her sweet moments. Having a big brother has made her pretty tough.

And now I realized I can't upload the picture because my storage space was cut to 100k.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Today is my son's first day in kindergarten. Damn, time flies.


----------



## Road Guy

Chucktown PE said:


> And now I realized I can't upload the picture because my storage space was cut to 100k.



I'll fix.. too many buttons on here sometimes...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Chucktown PE said:


> And now I realized I can't upload the picture because my storage space was cut to 100k.


Upload to tinypics and post the link they provide with image tags for message boards.


----------



## EM_PS

DVINNY said:


> I dropped my 5 year old son off today for his first day of kindergarten. Great stuff.





Dexman PE said:


> Mine started kindergarten a couple of weeks ago. It really is hard to believe how fast things go once you have kids...





Flyer_PE said:


> Today is my son's first day in kindergarten. Damn, time flies.



Wtf?! It's still summer, people!....hello McFly? School after Labor Day up here, thank you very much (though gotta admit, looking forward to it  )


----------



## Master slacker

My son cut his first tooth this morning. I noticed a little white spot two days ago when I was feeding him apple / apricot sauce and, sure enough, that spot is now a tiny sharp tooth coming in. It's a good thing, but we sure are going to miss the toothless smiles shortly.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble just turned a year old and he is definitely our world. He's not quite walking yet, but he has been taking steps. He does, however, climb on everything. He can climb up onto our loveseat and make it to the top because he wants to play with the light switch. This is driving Mrs. ble crazy because she has to be 10x more vigilant since he could fall and bust his head really good. He got his first haircut this past Saturday, so he doesn't have his curls anymore.

I'll have to post pics tonight when I get home.


----------



## ElCid03

My daughter can climb stairs now at 10 1/2 months. I'm getting old.


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> Mini-ble just turned a year old and he is definitely our world. He's not quite walking yet, but he has been taking steps. He does, however, climb on everything. He can climb up onto our loveseat and make it to the top because he wants to play with the light switch. This is driving Mrs. ble crazy because she has to be 10x more vigilant since he could fall and bust his head really good. He got his first haircut this past Saturday, so he doesn't have his curls anymore.
> I'll have to post pics tonight when I get home.


Before and after pictures of the first hair cuts are always so cute. Minisnick is 10.5 months and we've already cut his hair twice and he needs it cut again.


----------



## snickerd3

ElCid03 said:


> My daughter can climb stairs now at 10 1/2 months. I'm getting old.


how many gates have you installed? I'm sort of glad mini snick doesn't crawl.


----------



## OSUguy98

Min-OSU is doing great... she's about 3wks now, and as of Friday, weighed in @ 8lbs 3 oz.... She's been doing a good job of keeping us up at night, but last night was awesome (she slept from 10-2... and from 2:30-5:30... we actually had to wake her up to feed her)... of course, yesterday was a nightmare for Mrs OSU, she spent the whole dealing with a crying, fussy baby that refused to nap or even be on her own...

In other news, I never realized how stressful that first fingernail trimming would be... Mrs. OSU refuses to do it out of fear that she'll cut her fingers off.... the lead up was much more stressful than actually doing it... surprisingly easy, almost need a microscope, but still....


----------



## snickerd3

OSUguy98 said:


> In other news, I never realized how stressful that first fingernail trimming would be... Mrs. OSU refuses to do it out of fear that she'll cut her fingers off.... the lead up was much more stressful than actually doing it... surprisingly easy, almost need a microscope, but still....


mr snick has tried twice clipping minisnicks nails...both times he nicked skin to the point of slight bleeding. so that job has fallen to me cuz minisnick starts fussing when he sees daddy with the clippers in hand.


----------



## Sschell

My dog is being a real good boy lately. He has not eaten anything in the gaarage in quite a while. Also, I'm pretty sure my dog would win in a fight against any of your kids...

Actually, he would probably just lick them until they were disgusting with dog slober... But I count that as a win.


----------



## snickerd3

sschell_PE said:


> My dog is being a real good boy lately. He has not eaten anything in the gaarage in quite a while. Also, I'm pretty sure my dog would win in a fight against any of your kids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he would probably just lick them until they were disgusting with dog slober... But I count that as a win.


is it possible for a kid to get disgusted with dog slober?


----------



## DVINNY

I have one in 3rd grade, the other started Kindergarten today, and one who is 1.5 yrs.

Took them for a few cruises in the Camaro this past weekend.


----------



## snickerd3

^ classic older sister


----------



## bigray76

snickerd3 said:


> ElCid03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter can climb stairs now at 10 1/2 months. I'm getting old.
> 
> 
> 
> how many gates have you installed? I'm sort of glad mini snick doesn't crawl.
Click to expand...

We have five gates currently installed in my house (split level)... my oldest has been able to bypass them for years (5yo); the twins can only get the easy ones that fit in doorways.

I have the big, wide gate at the top of the steps from where our bedrooms (and their bathroom) are down to the family room... that one even baffles my wife sometimes. I have two of those ones that fit in doorways (that all the kids can open, but the metal banging around usually lets me know if someone is trying to escape) at the top of the stairs in the kitchen down to the family room and again at the stairs in our 4th bedroom/office down to the bedroom level. I have a big articulating one that keeps the family room divided from the steps up to the kitchen and down to the basement. I have one small one that keeps them from behind the bar in the basement.


----------



## Dleg

DV, I bet your kids love riding in the Camaro. Looks like tons of fun for kids! (or even for me....)


----------



## DVINNY

The one year old is the funniest. He sits back there going "Whhhhhooooaaaaaa"


----------



## Dleg

LOL!


----------



## TouchDown

All the school talk...

My oldest is in 2nd and my middle is in 1st grade... They just started last Thursday. It was TIME for them to go back to school, they were getting bored with us and mom and dad were ready to get some control of the house back...







And then there's the young one... He is a complete and total crack up. Here you can see what his opinion was of the girls (his biggest playmates) going back to school.






I can't say enough about my kids. I love being a Dad - great thread FL. I feel weird going back to the "expecting" thread when they are not really babies anymore.


----------



## Dleg

^Poor little guy!


----------



## cement

love the ROAR bib


----------



## Master slacker

Dude, that's a shirt! If only us adults could get away with clothes like that.


----------



## WoodSlinger

I was playing Wii with the kids last night after dinner. In the middle of a intense game of doubles tennis, I cut a pretty spectacular fart. I asked my middle child, he'll be 4 next month, what he thought about it in a proud sort of way. He strolled over, stuck his nose to my rear end, takes a big wiff, and congratulated me on a job well done. That' s my boy.


----------



## DVINNY

Threads over. No one can top that ^


----------



## ElCid03

snickerd3 said:


> ElCid03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter can climb stairs now at 10 1/2 months. I'm getting old.
> 
> 
> 
> how many gates have you installed? I'm sort of glad mini snick doesn't crawl.
Click to expand...

Not enough of them; she's also figuring out how to climb them. I am really impressed with how quickly cognitive abilities develop in small children.


----------



## snickerd3

Mr. Snick was sitting on a bench with Mini-snick the other day when an ant came towards them. Mini-snick was standing, saw the ant and proceeded to stomp on it several times. The ant managed to escape alive.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Trying again,

Here are my two little bundles of joy. The oldest is 4-1/2 and the youngest is 2-1/2.

The oldest has the knack, for instance, this morning he wanted to know what the names to all the parts of the coffee maker were and how to make two metals stick together, i.e. welding. He learned how to swim this summer. He can read most 3 and 4 letter words now and he has one more year of preschool before he starts kindergarten.

The youngest is potty trained now which is awesome and she thinks she's 21 years old. Her vocabulary is very impressive, shes' very strong willed, but she has her sweet moments. Having a big brother has made her pretty tough.




P.S., They're total beach bums. I think they would prefer to go to the beach than anything else. It could be 20 degrees outside and they would be happy going to the beach.


----------



## Master slacker

Chucktown PE said:


> The oldest has the knack...


Fan of Dilbert?


----------



## Chucktown PE

Master slacker said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest has the knack...
> 
> 
> 
> Fan of Dilbert?
Click to expand...


I'm not, but I've seen the cartoon. He is now in a phase of taking apart his toys. I am continually amazed at the questions he asks. Last night was:

"What is the moon made of?"

"What makes the moon move?"

"Why don't all houses have attics?"

He also "invented" a bath tub with a door on it so I don't have to pick him up to get him out of the tub. While I know that this has already been invented, I thought it was impressive that a 4 year old recognized a problem and developed a solution for it.


----------



## ktulu

Chucktown PE said:


> The youngest is potty trained now which is awesome and she thinks she's 21 years old. Her vocabulary is very impressive, shes' very strong willed, but she has her sweet moments. Having a big brother has made her pretty tough.


Do we have the same kid? You just described my little girl to a "T" ( 2 1/2 yrs old as well)


----------



## FLBuff PE

ktulu said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The youngest is potty trained now which is awesome and she thinks she's 21 years old. Her vocabulary is very impressive, shes' very strong willed, but she has her sweet moments. Having a big brother has made her pretty tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have the same kid? You just described my little girl to a "T" ( 2 1/2 yrs old as well)
Click to expand...

Maybe our three daughters were seperated at birth. Same age here, similar characteristics. Maybe it's an engineer thing.


----------



## Dexman PE

FLBuff PE said:


> ktulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The youngest is potty trained now which is awesome and she thinks she's 21 years old. Her vocabulary is very impressive, shes' very strong willed, but she has her sweet moments. Having a big brother has made her pretty tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have the same kid? You just described my little girl to a "T" ( 2 1/2 yrs old as well)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe our three daughters were seperated at birth. Same age here, similar characteristics. Maybe it's an engineer thing.
Click to expand...

My daughter too. Maybe it's a 3yr old girl with a big brother thing...


----------



## cement

Dexman PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The youngest is potty trained now which is awesome and she thinks she's 21 years old. Her vocabulary is very impressive, shes' very strong willed, but she has her sweet moments. Having a big brother has made her pretty tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have the same kid? You just described my little girl to a "T" ( 2 1/2 yrs old as well)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe our three daughters were seperated at birth. Same age here, similar characteristics. Maybe it's an engineer thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My daughter too. Maybe it's a 3yr old girl with a big brother thing...
Click to expand...

sounds like my daughter. she's 18 now.


----------



## klk

Here is little Emily, having some tummy time. She is 8 weeks old today, but is essentially a 2 week old. She now weighs over 8 lbs, and is acting like a newborn - she pretty much refuses to sleep in her crib for any length of time, but we often have to wake her up to feed her if we let her sleep on our chest. Luckily, my mom and MIL take turns coming over so I can get stuff done and take a nap or two. Emily has her nights and days reversed, so that she sleeps all day and is fussy at night, which is when I get to take care of her.

But I shouldn't complain too much - she is such a sweetie most of the time.


----------



## Dleg

Welcome back klk! She is very cute.


----------



## Fluvial

DVINNY said:


> Threads over. No one can top that ^



My daughter plays in two rock bands.


----------



## Ble_PE

Fluvial said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threads over. No one can top that ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter plays in two rock bands.
Click to expand...

Howdy Fluvial, haven't seen you in a while!!

Oh, and thanks for the pics!


----------



## Dark Knight

Fluvial said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threads over. No one can top that ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter plays in two rock bands.
Click to expand...

Now the thread is over....no one can top that. :th_rockon:


----------



## DVINNY

AND SHE PLAYS BASS?

for real?

.....

AWESOME !


----------



## snickerd3

klk said:


> Here is little Emily, having some tummy time. She is 8 weeks old today, but is essentially a 2 week old. She now weighs over 8 lbs, and is acting like a newborn - she pretty much refuses to sleep in her crib for any length of time, but we often have to wake her up to feed her if we let her sleep on our chest. Luckily, my mom and MIL take turns coming over so I can get stuff done and take a nap or two. Emily has her nights and days reversed, so that she sleeps all day and is fussy at night, which is when I get to take care of her.
> But I shouldn't complain too much - she is such a sweetie most of the time.
> 
> View attachment 3589


super cute. glad to hear she is doing well!


----------



## Fluvial

DVINNY said:


> AND SHE PLAYS BASS?


Bass in one band, drums in the other.

She's got a '68 Camaro too. 

*klk* your Emily is the most darlin' little thing!!

Here's my grandson:


----------



## Paul S

And here is from oldest to youngest Mia, Alivia and Isabella (maybe they will be in a band some day too!)


----------



## snickerd3

Are you at a zoo in that picture paul?

Man, the difference btwn 12.5 lbs and 13.5 lbs is huge! Minisnick used to feel light but now he feels like he weighs like 20 lbs.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Wait until he actually gets to 20 lbs! Mini-Ble is around 22 lbs and he feels like a lead weight.


----------



## Paul S

snickerd3 said:


> Are you at a zoo in that picture paul?


An amusement park, Dorney Park in Allentown PA. But sometimes it feels like a zoo at home!


----------



## snickerd3

Paul S said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you at a zoo in that picture paul?
> 
> 
> 
> An amusement park, Dorney Park in Allentown PA. But sometimes it feels like a zoo at home!
Click to expand...

that was going to be my other guess. the fence looks like the keep out sort thing those places install.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ble_PE said:


> ^Wait until he actually gets to 20 lbs! Mini-Ble is around 22 lbs and he feels like a lead weight.


Mini-Buff is only 27 lbs!


----------



## snickerd3

As we were leaving the house this morning, it sounded like Mini snick said bye dad as we waved goodbye.


----------



## FLBuff PE

snickerd3 said:


> As we were leaving the house this morning, it sounded like Mini snick said bye dad as we waved goodbye.


Cute!


----------



## benbo

> I have one in 3rd grade, the other started Kindergarten today, and one who is 1.5 yrs.


Are you sure that kid on the right got any of your wife's DNA? I didn't know cloning had progressed to this level.


----------



## DVINNY

He is Mini-Me.

Its quite amazing. The Big Lots cloning package works.


----------



## Chucktown PE

DVINNY said:


> He is Mini-Me.
> Its quite amazing. The Big Lots cloning package works.



Ha ha ha.

:rotflmao:


----------



## DVINNY

"FOR THOSE NEW TO THE FORUM"

I have a 3rd kid because I bought condoms at Big Lots.

and yes, it's true.

However, he is our "pleasant suprise" and we are very happy to have him.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

DVINNY said:


> I have a 3rd kid because I bought condoms at Big Lots.


How did you NOT know that was a bad idea?


----------



## OSUguy98

DVINNY said:


> I have a 3rd kid because I bought condoms at Big Lots.


dude, Walmart is 2 minutes down the road from Big Lots..... surely you could've waited the extra few minutes! lol


----------



## FLBuff PE

DVINNY said:


> "FOR THOSE NEW TO THE FORUM"
> 
> I have a 3rd kid because I bought condoms at Big Lots.
> 
> and yes, it's true.
> 
> However, he is our "pleasant suprise" and we are very happy to have him.


----------



## knelli

MiniNelli is 16 mos now. Of course, riding horses is our thing and she has ridden in the arena for 10 minutes at a time. Last night we took her on the trail for the first time. She was so cute, had to hold the reins the whole time. The funniest thing is that she was super crabby before the ride and nothing but smiles while we were riding. She also insists on holding the lead rope while we lead the horses back to the pasture.

She knows her animal sounds, every time she hears a horse whinny she repeats it. Any time I say "turkey" as in "eat your turkey" she gobbles like a turkey, ROTFLMAO!


----------



## jeb6294

I'm ashamed to say that we have lost all control over our kids...the drinking, the violence, the criminal behavior. Who'd have known that at 4 and 3 they could be such trouble.


----------



## DVINNY

^^ gotta love it


----------



## benbo

OSUguy98 said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 3rd kid because I bought condoms at Big Lots.
> 
> 
> 
> dude, Walmart is 2 minutes down the road from Big Lots..... surely you could've waited the extra few minutes! lol
Click to expand...

He was trying to be optimistic.

He probably thought the "Big" in "Big Lots" meant something else.


----------



## DVINNY

I didn't go to Big Lots to get them, I saw them once I was there, and it was an impulse purchase.

A 24 pack of Durex for $10, I even remember that I embarresed the cashier because I said "that'll last me 4 years"

(Odd things is, I've never seen condoms there since, but have seen them at a Dollar General and wanted to warn anyone within earshot)


----------



## Dleg

DVINNY said:


> I didn't go to Big Lots to get them, I saw them once I was there, and it was an impulse purchase.
> A 24 pack of Durex for $10, I even remember that I embarresed the cashier because I said *"that'll last me 4 years"*
> 
> (Odd things is, I've never seen condoms there since, but have seen them at a Dollar General and wanted to warn anyone within earshot)


Well there's your problem: They're only meant for single uses!

You know that whole "shake the $#!&amp; out of it" thing was only a joke......


----------



## OSUguy98

maybe you were supposed to 24-bag it? you know... "Durex.... is it in yet?"


----------



## snickerd3

Probably not too much longer before minisnick is mobile. He was walking while only holding on to one of our hands last night, he usually demands two before he will budge.


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Probably not too much longer before minisnick is mobile. He was walking while only holding on to one of our hands last night, he usually demands two before he will budge.


Mini-ble is walking now but he still crawls when he wants to get somewhere quickly. He started taking steps by himself a few weeks before he turned 1, but we marked his first day of actually walking as 9/3. He climbs all over everything though. It's a lot more work to watch him now because he moves so quickly and is up on the couch before you can get up. Luckily he's pretty tough. He really has to bang his head hard before he will even let out a whimper, much less cry.


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> Mini-ble is walking now but he still crawls when he wants to get somewhere quickly. He started taking steps by himself a few weeks before he turned 1, but we marked his first day of actually walking as 9/3. He climbs all over everything though. It's a lot more work to watch him now because he moves so quickly and is up on the couch before you can get up. Luckily he's pretty tough. He really has to bang his head hard before he will even let out a whimper, much less cry.


Minisnick is a butt-scoocher and leaner, no crawling...which is sort of nice that he isn't all over the place yet but annoying at the same time because he starts whining when things are out of his reach.


----------



## Supe

Butt scooching just might be the funniest thing kids ever do.

I remember when my nephew was in the butt schooching phase. He could crawl and walk, but would still butt scooch. In fact, he could fly across the floor on his ass faster than most people could walk.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> Probably not too much longer before minisnick is mobile. He was walking while only holding on to one of our hands last night, he usually demands two before he will budge.


I'm goin' home, And when I wanna go home, I'm goin' mobile...

For some reason your post reminded me of that song.


----------



## jeb6294

I know it'll be worth coming over here in the long run, i.e. "new" bigger house, no bills, etc, but I am missing a lot of stuff at home. My 4yo learned to ride his bike without training wheels and how to swim so now when he goes to the pool at Coney Island, my wife can't get him off the diving board. Jump in, swim back to the ladder, and repeat. The other one still has fun, but it looks like he got wore out.

And yesterday was their first day of pre-school so they got to stop for a special breakfast before they went.


----------



## snickerd3

handsome boys there Jeb.

Minisnick is only 11 months and he already needs a belt to keep his pants up. &lt;_&lt; Had to make it too. They don't sell them small enough.


----------



## FLBuff PE

^Did you use yellow nylon rope?


----------



## snickerd3

FLBuff PE said:


> ^Did you use yellow nylon rope?


that would be funny, but no I didn't. I bought two D shaped metal rings and cloth belt material.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> Minisnick is only 11 months and he already needs a belt to keep his pants up. &lt;_&lt; Had to make it too. They don't sell them small enough.


Wait until he turns 30 and has a 32" waist...Almost as much fun as having that plus size 13 feet! Pants are loose, shoes are tight!


----------



## ElCid03

?


----------



## Dleg

I spoke about my son earlier because he takes up most of my attention with his problems, and I forgot to brag about my daughter. My 13 year old daughter was voted class president for the 8th grade, and is vice president for the school as a whole. It's a small school (private) and there are only 11 kids in the 8th grade class, but if you ever meet my daughter, you'll know who's in command: she is. She's like a force of nature. All I can do, I fear, is just try to point her in the right direction and make sure she doesn't get sidetracked by anything wrong. She wants to be a doctor and has wanted that since she was 6, so I just try to make sure she focuses on school more than the other things a 13 year old girl is bound to become interested in. So far, so good on that front.


----------



## Dexman PE

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minisnick is only 11 months and he already needs a belt to keep his pants up. &lt;_&lt; Had to make it too. They don't sell them small enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until he turns 30 and has a 32" waist...Almost as much fun as having that plus size 13 feet! Pants are loose, shoes are tight!
Click to expand...

Wait, I'm 31 and have a 31" waist. Even harder to find pants...


----------



## DVINNY

snickerd3 said:


> Man, the difference btwn 12.5 lbs and 13.5 lbs is huge! Minisnick used to feel light but now he feels like he weighs like 20 lbs.


Then its time to change the diaper.


----------



## Wolverine

The Beautiful Princess (12) and Junior2 (10) did a triathlon last weekend [i could have forced Junior1 (14) to do it, but I gave him a pass].

Neither had trained very much, but they are both good bike riders and have done swim team before (but not in the last year) so I was pretty sure they could handle it.

The distance was 300yd/8mi/2mi for the Princess and half that for Junior, so I was pretty proud of them to actually finish! They got medals and t-shirts.


----------



## snickerd3

Wolverine said:


> The Beautiful Princess (12) and Junior2 (10) did a triathlon last weekend [i could have forced Junior1 (14) to do it, but I gave him a pass].
> Neither had trained very much, but they are both good bike riders and have done swim team before (but not in the last year) so I was pretty sure they could handle it.
> 
> The distance was 300yd/8mi/2mi for the Princess and half that for Junior, so I was pretty proud of them to actually finish! They got medals and t-shirts.


not a triathlete here

swim/bike/run ?


----------



## Wolverine

Yup: Swim, Bike, Run.

The swim was down &amp; back &amp; cross in a 50m pool. The bike was two mile laps so the riders going 8mi had to remember how many laps they did (timing chip prevented cheating). I saw one girl ride past the turn off with a pained look on her face, then declare, "Aw heck, that MUST have been four!", then turn around to head to the transition area.

The Princess admitted that she walked about half of the run course, which I told her was fine by me, as long as she finished. She came in 16 out of 21 in her group, which is practically podium as far as I'm concerned!

Junior was dead last. No seriously, dead last. He got a third of the way into the run and stopped. I was waiting at the finish line way too long, then had to go find him, and we had to have a special father/son moment about not quitting (note: "Special Father/Son Moment" did not involve a Great Santini moment, though that thought did occur to me; I chose "relentless enthusiasm" instead)


----------



## OSUguy98

Almost got that elusive smile on camera... still makes for an adorable pic

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/nRqaI...feat=directlink


----------



## snickerd3

OSUguy98 said:


> Almost got that elusive smile on camera... still makes for an adorable pic
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/nRqaI...feat=directlink


oh my goodness the head of hair...she is going to have shoulder length hair before her first birthday!!

Minisnick started routinely smiling at about 2 months...just intime for xmas pictures thank goodness.


----------



## OSUguy98

Hopefully she takes after my wife's family with the hair.... most everyone in my family is bald or almost bald...

She's been smiling a little here and there (mostly gas related).... but recently she started smiling when we talk to her (if she's wide awake)...


----------



## snickerd3

OSUguy98 said:


> Hopefully she takes after my wife's family with the hair.... most everyone in my family is bald or almost bald...
> She's been smiling a little here and there (mostly gas related).... but recently she started smiling when we talk to her (if she's wide awake)...


wait until she giggles for the first time.

When I can tell my mom or sister is having a bad day when I am on the phone with them, I tickle minisnick to get him to laugh and I can hear their moods lifting 100%.


----------



## Ble_PE

^That's the truth. There's just something about the giggle of a baby that makes your day, especially when you are the one who made him/her laugh.


----------



## Dexman PE

OSUguy98 said:


> Hopefully she takes after my wife's family with the hair.... most everyone in my family is bald or almost bald...
> She's been smiling a little here and there (mostly gas related).... but recently she started smiling when we talk to her (if she's wide awake)...



I've been told you get your hair genes from your mother's side of the family...


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE said:


> OSUguy98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she takes after my wife's family with the hair.... most everyone in my family is bald or almost bald...
> She's been smiling a little here and there (mostly gas related).... but recently she started smiling when we talk to her (if she's wide awake)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told you get your hair genes from your mother's side of the family...
Click to expand...

Guess I lucked out then. Everyone on my mother's side started balding in their 20's. My father is in his 60's and has thick hair that's not even entirely grey. My hair is a lot more like his. In fact, I've lost count of how many hairdressers have creeped me out by running their fingers through my hair and saying "Are you Italian? You have such thick hair!"

( I am about 25% Italian.)


----------



## Ble_PE

Dexman PE said:


> OSUguy98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she takes after my wife's family with the hair.... most everyone in my family is bald or almost bald...
> She's been smiling a little here and there (mostly gas related).... but recently she started smiling when we talk to her (if she's wide awake)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told you get your hair genes from your mother's side of the family...
Click to expand...

Even though I've always heard this too I call BS on this one. My mom's side of the family didn't have any male baldness while my dad and his brothers are all bald. My brother and I are both going bald, so it doesn't seem to make any sense if it's passed on from your mom.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSUguy98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she takes after my wife's family with the hair.... most everyone in my family is bald or almost bald...
> She's been smiling a little here and there (mostly gas related).... but recently she started smiling when we talk to her (if she's wide awake)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told you get your hair genes from your mother's side of the family...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess I lucked out then. Everyone on my mother's side started balding in their 20's. My father is in his 60's and has thick hair that's not even entirely grey. My hair is a lot more like his. In fact, I've lost count of how many hairdressers have creeped me out by running their fingers through my hair and saying "Are you Italian? You have such thick hair!"
> 
> ( I am about 25% Italian.)
Click to expand...

That's what you get for going to a hairdresser. A normal barber would never do that.


----------



## Supe

MA_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSUguy98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she takes after my wife's family with the hair.... most everyone in my family is bald or almost bald...
> She's been smiling a little here and there (mostly gas related).... but recently she started smiling when we talk to her (if she's wide awake)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told you get your hair genes from your mother's side of the family...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess I lucked out then. Everyone on my mother's side started balding in their 20's. My father is in his 60's and has thick hair that's not even entirely grey. My hair is a lot more like his. In fact, I've lost count of how many hairdressers have creeped me out by running their fingers through my hair and saying "Are you Italian? You have such thick hair!"
> 
> ( I am about 25% Italian.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what you get for going to a hairdresser. A normal barber would never do that.
Click to expand...

It's tough for a white guy to go to a barber in any of the places I've lived.

Besides, if I can have some 20-something running her hands through my hair with her chest brushing up against me for 15 minutes, you bet I'm going to a hairdresser.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSUguy98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she takes after my wife's family with the hair.... most everyone in my family is bald or almost bald...
> She's been smiling a little here and there (mostly gas related).... but recently she started smiling when we talk to her (if she's wide awake)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told you get your hair genes from your mother's side of the family...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess I lucked out then. Everyone on my mother's side started balding in their 20's. My father is in his 60's and has thick hair that's not even entirely grey. My hair is a lot more like his. In fact, I've lost count of how many hairdressers have creeped me out by running their fingers through my hair and saying "Are you Italian? You have such thick hair!"
> 
> ( I am about 25% Italian.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what you get for going to a hairdresser. A normal barber would never do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's tough for a white guy to go to a barber in any of the places I've lived.
> 
> Besides, if I can have some 20-something running her hands through my hair with her chest brushing up against me for 15 minutes, you bet I'm going to a hairdresser.
Click to expand...

then why are you creeped out?


----------



## Supe

Because they're not all 20 somethings...


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> Because they're not all 20 somethings...


If you close your eyes they are.


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSUguy98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she takes after my wife's family with the hair.... most everyone in my family is bald or almost bald...
> She's been smiling a little here and there (mostly gas related).... but recently she started smiling when we talk to her (if she's wide awake)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told you get your hair genes from your mother's side of the family...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even though I've always heard this too I call BS on this one. My mom's side of the family didn't have any male baldness while my dad and his brothers are all bald. My brother and I are both going bald, so it doesn't seem to make any sense if it's passed on from your mom.
Click to expand...

mr snick would call bs too. His moms dad just turned 90 and still has a full head of hair, and it just turned gray within the last 7 yrs. His mom doesn't have a single gray hair and does NOT dye it to cover. His dad is balding with a combover.

Mr snicks top is thinning out pretty bad, when he see photos he gets a little upset.


----------



## Ble_PE

^That's why I started shaving my head a few years ago. No sense in fighting the inevitable.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Ble_PE said:


> ^That's why I started shaving my head a few years ago. No sense in fighting the inevitable.


Ditto. My dad has the Nero look going on, and I didn't want to be like that.


----------



## snickerd3

Finally had to lower Minisnicks mattress in his crib. Put him down for a nap and when I went in after he woke up he was standing there smiling at me. It was a new game to him. Wouldn't go down for his afternoon nap, kept standing up after laying him down.

Didn't make for a fun night though...not a fan of change.


----------



## OSUguy98

We've got Min-OSU in her own room now... she was sleeping in a pack n play in our room, mainly because Mrs. OSU was worried about everything (breathing/etc/etc/etc/etc)... We tried her in another pack n play in her room on Thurs, and haven't looked back... We're still having issue transferring her to her crib... Mrs. OSU has been putting her down for naps in the crib, but she only stays asleep for 10-15 before she starts freaking out... put her in the pack n play, she's good......

Mrs. OSU is worried about her being dependent on the pack n play.... the bouncy chair... the boppy pillow... the blanket on the floor.... the swing.... her arms.... etc... Not sure how to make her feel better any of that... no matter where the baby is, she's worried about her being there too long...


----------



## snickerd3

^^we had just the opposit, minisnick would sleep no problem in his crib at night. It was during the day he refused to nap in the crib or swing or floor. Naps were bouncer or no nap. He out grew that though around 6 months.


----------



## snickerd3

so how many teeth did your kids have at their 1st birthday? looks like minisnick will have 5 for sure maybe 6. He is super congested lately so it is either his allergies or another tooth.


----------



## ElCid03

Baby ElCid turns one next week! She has seven teeth already too. She knocked over a little boy at the Y for taking her froggie friend. Maybe I wont' need the 12 gauge after all......


----------



## benbo

Supe said:


> Because they're not all 20 somethings...


and they're not all "hers" either.

In which case it may not be their chest brushing up against you.


----------



## Supe

benbo said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're not all 20 somethings...
> 
> 
> 
> and they're not all "hers" either.
> 
> In which case it may not be their chest brushing up against you.
Click to expand...

They're all "hers". The key to skirting that issue is to look around and see if there are any "hims". If there is, you spin the wheel of death, pick a random female name off the employees you see on the sign-in sheet, and pray for a hot one.


----------



## benbo

Supe said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're not all 20 somethings...
> 
> 
> 
> and they're not all "hers" either.
> 
> In which case it may not be their chest brushing up against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're all "hers". The key to skirting that issue is to look around and see if there are any "hims".
Click to expand...

I think Eddie Murphy made the same gamble a while back.


----------



## Supe

I don't recall Eddie Murphy using a haircut defense.


----------



## snickerd3

Curb the hot hair dresser conversation...or at least move it to another thread.  Thanks!


----------



## benbo

snickerd3 said:


> Curb the hot hair dresser conversion...or at least move it to another thread.  Thanks!


I guess we got our orders. I'll stop converting.


----------



## snickerd3

benbo said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curb the hot hair dresser conversion...or at least move it to another thread.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we got our orders. I'll stop converting.
Click to expand...

oops... :happy:


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick is being an increasingly mobile butt scoocher. He'll scooch just out of the room look back over his shoulder to see if you are going to follow then laugh and scooch away.

the little guy managed to put on just over a pound in 2 weeks...up to 15 pounds now


----------



## Master slacker

Our little dude had his first big-boy tub bath yesterday. He was absolutely thrilled and wore a constant ear-to-ear grin. He loves our neighbor's pool when it's hot out, so the bath was just a smaller, yet much warmer, swimming pool.


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> Our little dude had his first big-boy tub bath yesterday. He was absolutely thrilled and wore a constant ear-to-ear grin. He loves our neighbor's pool when it's hot out, so the bath was just a smaller, yet much warmer, swimming pool.


lucky duck!!

i tried that about a week ago...minisnick freaked out. even had brand new bath toys, a boat with a walrus, octopus, clown fish, lobster and sea horse waiting in the tub. had to sit on the tub edge with him wraped in a towel playing with a few of the toys for about 5 minutes before he willing reached for the tub to play with the others.


----------



## Master slacker

Well, the mrs and I both swam for umpteen years. If nothing else good between us got passed on to mini-MS, at least he likes the water.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick was very helpful this morning. As soon as he saw I had his jacket he put his arms out so I could put it on him.

Can't believe he is going to be 1 tomorrow.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Minisnick was very helpful this morning. As soon as he saw I had his jacket he put his arms out so I could put it on him.
> Can't believe he is going to be 1 tomorrow.


way cool!!

We want cake!


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Minisnick was very helpful this morning. As soon as he saw I had his jacket he put his arms out so I could put it on him.
> Can't believe he is going to be 1 tomorrow.


It's hard to believe they grow up as fast as they do. Mini-Ble is a great dresser. He will put his arms through the sleeves, he puts his feet up in the air to put his socks and shoes on, and will put his legs in his pants for you. He's fascinated by shoes though. He loves to put shoes on his hands and walk around the house with them. He's gotten to where he will take my sandals off so that he can carry them around.

Edit: Oh yea, Happy Birthday Mini-Snick!!


----------



## mizzoueng

Ble_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minisnick was very helpful this morning. As soon as he saw I had his jacket he put his arms out so I could put it on him.
> Can't believe he is going to be 1 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe they grow up as fast as they do. Mini-Ble is a great dresser. He will put his arms through the sleeves, he puts his feet up in the air to put his socks and shoes on, and will put his legs in his pants for you. He's fascinated by shoes though. He loves to put shoes on his hands and walk around the house with them. He's gotten to where he will take my sandals off so that he can carry them around.
> 
> Edit: Oh yea, Happy Birthday Mini-Snick!!
Click to expand...

mini-mizzou is a great dresser too. He LOVES shoes and wants to wear my steel toes and my dress shoes all the time. We normally don't have issues with getting dressed unless its bath time and he doesn't want to stop playing or watching "Mater" on tv.


----------



## snickerd3

mizzoueng said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minisnick was very helpful this morning. As soon as he saw I had his jacket he put his arms out so I could put it on him.
> Can't believe he is going to be 1 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe they grow up as fast as they do. Mini-Ble is a great dresser. He will put his arms through the sleeves, he puts his feet up in the air to put his socks and shoes on, and will put his legs in his pants for you. He's fascinated by shoes though. He loves to put shoes on his hands and walk around the house with them. He's gotten to where he will take my sandals off so that he can carry them around.
> 
> Edit: Oh yea, Happy Birthday Mini-Snick!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mini-mizzou is a great dresser too. He LOVES shoes and wants to wear my steel toes and my dress shoes all the time. We normally don't have issues with getting dressed unless its bath time and he doesn't want to stop playing or watching "Mater" on tv.
Click to expand...

Minisnick loves shoes too, but he doesn't want to wear them...he wants to chew on them.


----------



## Slugger926

I can't believe I missed this thread.

My daughter will be in the Tulsa Ballet for the Nutcracker before Christmas. She is only 7.

My son has finally figured out that he needs to do his Kindergarten homework in class rather than goof off or day dream.


----------



## snickerd3

Slugger926 said:


> I can't believe I missed this thread.
> My daughter will be in the Tulsa Ballet for the Nutcracker before Christmas. She is only 7.
> 
> My son has finally figured out that he needs to do his Kindergarten homework in class rather than goof off or day dream.


congrats on both achievements in the slugger household


----------



## TouchDown

And the never-ending after school activities have already started.

Brownies / Girlscouts... and now

My 6YO has just passed a skills test and went from a 1 day a week for an hour gymnastics class... to the competitive grouping that is a 2 day a week for 2.5 hours each session class.

I'm fine with supporting her if she wants to do things, but am I bad for not being terribly excited that this is going to be a scheduling nightmare?

And my youngest (turned 2 in July), is beginning to climb out of his crib. I was not looking forward to moving him to a "cage free" environment of the toddler bed. Sleeping arrangments and middle of the night visits will begin to become disruptive very soon.


----------



## Dexman PE

TouchDown said:


> And my youngest (turned 2 in July), is beginning to climb out of his crib. I was not looking forward to moving him to a "cage free" environment of the toddler bed. Sleeping arrangments and middle of the night visits will begin to become disruptive very soon.


It's ok to close the door to their room. My daughter was ambitious enough to something to stand on to turn on her light when she woke up (usually about 5:30-6am) and she would just play quietly in her room until one of the rest of us (including her older brother) would open the door a couple hours later when we woke up. This was fine until she learned how to open doors just before her 3rd birthday.


----------



## snickerd3

Here is Minisnick at his 1st b-day party this weekend.


----------



## Sschell

^ "I'm so high from this choclate cake right now, I'm going to jump into orbit, just as soon as I finish crapping on this futon."

j/k, thats a cute pic... so funny I couldn't resist the comment.... but really cute.

edit: DAMNIT!!! it would have been much funnier if I would have made a pot brownie reference...


----------



## FLBuff PE

"Dude...this browning is like, so awesome, man."

That ought to cover it for you, Dude. When mini-Buff turned 1, she had a cupcake. We let her basically pick it up, and smash the whole thing into her pie-hole (or cupcake-hole, as was the case). Cute picture!


----------



## snickerd3

FLBuff PE said:


> "Dude...this browning is like, so awesome, man."
> 
> That ought to cover it for you, Dude. When mini-Buff turned 1, she had a cupcake. We let her basically pick it up, and smash the whole thing into her pie-hole (or cupcake-hole, as was the case). Cute picture!


It was a cupcake. We tried to get minisnick to just pick it up smash his face into it but it was a no go. He was more into boring his finger into it and picking at it.

all the sugar made him sick though, about 8pm he puked out everything he had eaten the few hrs prior.


----------



## Sschell

snickerd3 said:


> all the sugar made him sick though, about 8pm he puked out everything he had eaten the few hrs prior.


you can see it coming by the look in his eyes.


----------



## FLBuff PE

sschell_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the sugar made him sick though, about 8pm he puked out everything he had eaten the few hrs prior.
> 
> 
> 
> you can see it coming by the look in his eyes.
Click to expand...

"I am SO gonna puke all this up on you later tonight..."


----------



## Master slacker

sschell_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the sugar made him sick though, about 8pm he puked out everything he had eaten the few hrs prior.
> 
> 
> 
> you can see it coming by the look in his eyes.
Click to expand...

[Phil Collins]

I can feel it, comin' in the air tonight, oh Lord

I've been waitin' for this moment, all my life, oh Lord

Can you feel it comin' in the air tonight, oh Lord?

Oh Lord

[/Phil Collins]


----------



## ElCid03

Can't believe that baby ElCid is a year old now!


----------



## OSUguy98

Took Mini-OSU for her first round of shots on Friday.... one shot in the right leg.... 2 in the left... and she hasn't been the same since... gone is the baby that takes 2-3 hour naps and is up for an hour (happy for most of it) at a time.... she's been replaced with a baby that takes 30-min naps and is up for 1-2 hrs, fussy for the last 45-60 min of that.... She's still sleeping at night, so I guess that's good.... in fact, she actually slept through the night last night (10:15ish-5:30) for the first time ever!


----------



## snickerd3

OSUguy98 said:


> Took Mini-OSU for her first round of shots on Friday.... one shot in the right leg.... 2 in the left... and she hasn't been the same since... gone is the baby that takes 2-3 hour naps and is up for an hour (happy for most of it) at a time.... she's been replaced with a baby that takes 30-min naps and is up for 1-2 hrs, fussy for the last 45-60 min of that.... She's still sleeping at night, so I guess that's good.... in fact, she actually slept through the night last night (10:15ish-5:30) for the first time ever!


shots are never fun. minisnick did the same thing with naps the little cat nap 30 minutes. he is finally at least an hr napper at daycare around noon to 1.

go mini osu. more sleep for mom amd dad is good!


----------



## OSUguy98

More Mini-OSU news.... Mrs. OSU finally found a Halloween costume (albeit a bit big) for Mini-OSU!

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/CJpXI...feat=directlink


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick's one yr stats are 15# 10 oz and 29 inchs tall.


----------



## Dexman PE

My 3yr old daughter did her first official "do it yourself haricut" last night. Luckily my son was there and started yelling at her to stop playing with the scissors, so she only really managed to cut a small chunk off the side before I came in.

The for some strange reason (completely unrelated), about an hour later my son starts singing Achey Breaky Heart. The surprising part is that he knew most of the words despite the fact that the song has never been played in the house/car since well before he was even born (I hate country music). My wife said she never listens to country in her car either, which means he must have picked it up at school... Wierd.


----------



## Supe

Junior has learned to snort like a pig, and now does so any chance she gets. All you hear now is a deep, oscillating "oooooooink, ooooooooink" emanating from her room at every opportunity. When she's done oinking, she makes the same noise and says she's pretending to sleep.

She's also faking being sick to get attention after she had three days worth of it with her grandmother in town.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick watching the ducks


----------



## XOXOXO

FLBuff PE said:


> So, I started the "Expecting" thread when I joined, as my wife was expecting mini-Buff at the time, and I had some questions. Fast forward 2.5 years, and mini-Buff is now a little kid. I can't believe how fast she grows up/absorbs things. We don't really have a place to brag about our kids, express their achievements, etc. I put forward this thread to unabashedly brag about our kids achievements, whether they be 1 month or 30 years old. For instance, tonight, my daughter smelled something burning in the kitchen, and said "That's stinky. Use some spray!"(meaning the Febreeze) I told her we didn't need to, because it would go away. She asked how, and I told her "it will dissipate; that means it will go away." She immediately repeated the word dissipate to me. I know it's a little thing, but it's a big word, and she knew what it meant. How about your kids?


Time flies...yes they do grow up fast...

I have a (gulp) 15 year old son, and 11 year old daughter, and a 2 year old daughter. They mean the world to me. FYI The factory is now closed. I feel shorter and shorter every day.


----------



## snickerd3

when Mr snick dropped minisnick off at daycare this morning, Minisnick cried for the first time and kept reaching out for daddy. He has never done that before.


----------



## OSUguy98

Mini-OSU is on a sleeping streak... I think we're at 9 nights in a row now that she's slept at least from 9pm-ish to at least 6am... but most of the time 8:30-9am.... Looks like she inherited, thankfully, my ability to sleep...

Halloween was fun... we walked around with family, like always, but I ended up pushing the stroller most of the time... My neighbor said they had over 450 kids, every parking lot I saw was full... they shut the roads off, so the kids/parents have full reign of town for an hour... lots of imports from other towns/etc... In many places I could barely push the stroller because of the hoards of people in the street... But at least we got to show off Mini-OSU to our neighbors and some of my old neighbors (I grew up about a 1/4 mile from where I live now)...


----------



## DVINNY

^^ Are you speaking of my neighborhood? LOL

could barely walk through the street.


----------



## snickerd3

wow, we had maybe 30-40 kids over 2 days. way less than last yr. I ran out of treats last year, this yr we got hung with almost half the container...at least they are pretzels so a somewhat healthier snack for us.


----------



## MA_PE

we had at best 20-30 beggars. I bought two bags of ~100 pieces of "fun-size" candy and my wife and I ended up bringing most of it to work for the vultures.


----------



## OSUguy98

DVINNY said:


> ^^ Are you speaking of my neighborhood? LOL
> 
> could barely walk through the street.



maybe lol Barrackville tends to be the "safe" neighborhood for everyone to come to... town of ~2000, turns into a town of about ~4000 on Halloween...


----------



## XOXOXO

ElCid03 said:


> Baby ElCid turns one next week! She has seven teeth already too. She knocked over a little boy at the Y for taking her froggie friend. Maybe I wont' need the 12 gauge after all......


Aww I love it!


----------



## Master slacker

We're in trouble... This is all he wants to do now...


----------



## Supe

Junior was upset that she didn't have a jackolantern for Halloween, so we picked up a pumpkin and I carved one with her. She was hesitant at first, then embraced the "guts". The second one was her practicing monster faces for Halloween.


----------



## Supe

I have no idea why, but uploading to EB completely flushed out all the color in the second photo. Weird.


----------



## DVINNY

OSUguy98 said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Are you speaking of my neighborhood? LOL
> 
> could barely walk through the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe lol Barrackville tends to be the "safe" neighborhood for everyone to come to... town of ~2000, turns into a town of about ~4000 on Halloween...
Click to expand...

Gotcha.

I'm in Bridgeport, and they fill up the church's and bank's parking lots and come in. We (neighbors) refer to it as "They are in the lots STAGING". But, the kids that live out in rural areas and don't have a neighborhood to trick or treat in, I don't mind a bit if they come. Hope it makes a good memory for them.


----------



## OSUguy98

DVINNY said:


> OSUguy98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Are you speaking of my neighborhood? LOL
> 
> could barely walk through the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe lol Barrackville tends to be the "safe" neighborhood for everyone to come to... town of ~2000, turns into a town of about ~4000 on Halloween...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> I'm in Bridgeport, and they fill up the church's and bank's parking lots and come in. We (neighbors) refer to it as "They are in the lots STAGING". But, the kids that live out in rural areas and don't have a neighborhood to trick or treat in, I don't mind a bit if they come. Hope it makes a good memory for them.
Click to expand...

Same here... I don't mind it a bit... as far as I know there's never been vandalism,etc... so it's encouraged


----------



## FLBuff PE

Supe said:


> Junior was upset that she didn't have a jackolantern for Halloween, so we picked up a pumpkin and I carved one with her. She was hesitant at first, then embraced the "guts". The second one was her practicing monster faces for Halloween.


You do realize that by posting in here, you are claiming junior as your kid, right? Something you want to tell us, Supe?

BTW, sh'es cute. Good job helping her with the jack-o-lantern.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble is a trip. He will now drink from his sippy cup and when he's done he will let out a big "Ahhhhhhhhh!" just like dad does when he drinks his beer! He also has a temper. He's always been a screamer and now he screams whenever he is told no. The other night he was in the bathtub and he slipped and almost fell face first into the water. He proceeded to scream and smack the water like crazy. It was all I could do to not bust out laughing.

He's also extremely sweet. He loves giving kisses and will follow his older cousins around trying to kiss them. He's a mess!


----------



## Supe

FLBuff PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Junior was upset that she didn't have a jackolantern for Halloween, so we picked up a pumpkin and I carved one with her. She was hesitant at first, then embraced the "guts". The second one was her practicing monster faces for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that by posting in here, you are claiming junior as your kid, right? Something you want to tell us, Supe?
> 
> BTW, sh'es cute. Good job helping her with the jack-o-lantern.
Click to expand...

I figure if I claim her here, I can do so on my taxes!


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick has a 3-in-1 sports center toy (basketball, baseball, football) the basketball has an electronic scoreboard that makes noise/plays music when a basket is made or waiting between shots. He figured out how to cheat and get the scoreboard/music to lightup without making any baskets.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> Minisnick has a 3-in-1 sports center toy (basketball, baseball, football) the basketball has an electronic scoreboard that makes noise/plays music when a basket is made or waiting between shots. He figured out how to cheat and get the scoreboard/music to lightup without making any baskets.



Sounds like he's got a stereotypical engineer's position on sports/athletics!


----------



## OSUguy98

he's got..... The Knack.....


----------



## MA_PE

Now it's time to take the batteries out and watch the fun.


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> Now it's time to take the batteries out and watch the fun.


theres an off switch...he sits there and bangs the score board part with his fist or the bat from from basepart of the toy when it wont make the noises


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's time to take the batteries out and watch the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> theres an off switch...he sits there and bangs the score board part with his fist or the bat from from basepart of the toy when it wont make the noises
Click to expand...

then he's definitely an engineer with good hands-on field skills. He'll find that switch soon and then its batteries time.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick added a new word to his vocabulary last night while we were looking at pictures last night.

monkeys = keys

he list also includes daddy, dog (super soft on the g though), ball, bye, and mom


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble frustrates us with his lack of vocabulary. He basically just says mama, dada, and papa for his grandpas. He points and grunts and we try our best to get him to say something, but he's stubborn! He knows what everything is, he just won't make any sounds for them.


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> Mini-ble frustrates us with his lack of vocabulary. He basically just says mama, dada, and papa for his grandpas. He points and grunts and we try our best to get him to say something, but he's stubborn! He knows what everything is, he just won't make any sounds for them.


mr snick didn't talk until he was 4. :true:


----------



## Dexman PE

My 3yr old is finally starting to demonstrate her vocab. We've known she could talk (she does quite a bit when her older brother is gone), but she prefers to simply point and grunt, and usually does so with that "Look at me, I'm so cute" look that usually works on teachers and grandparents, but not so much on us anymore.


----------



## maryannette

My mini-mary college girl made a 90 on a Physics exam.


----------



## snickerd3

mary :) said:


> My mini-mary college girl made a 90 on a Physics exam.


awesome!!! physics always kicked my butt


----------



## bigray76

Congrats to mini-mary! I slept through both years of physics in college.


----------



## Master slacker

congrats mini-mary!

post


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo...looks like bottles are a thing of the past. Minisnick went all weekend with just sippy cups and his bedtime/morning nursing.


----------



## Hill William

I know I don't post much anymore but I had to chime in on this thread. As you may or may not know, this is the week of the Backyard Brawl. WVU vs. Pitt. My wife has spent all week teaching my son to say "Eat Poop Pitt". Along the lines of the "Eat Sh1t Pitt" chant that students tend to use at sporting events. BTW, if you don't know, WVU's mascot is the Mountaineer. See attached Halloween getup.


----------



## OSUguy98

Hill William said:


> I know I don't post much anymore but I had to chime in on this thread. As you may or may not know, this is the week of the Backyard Brawl. WVU vs. Pitt. My wife has spent all week teaching my son to say "Eat Poop Pitt". Along the lines of the "Eat Sh1t Pitt" chant that students tend to use at sporting events. BTW, if you don't know, WVU's mascot is the Mountaineer. See attached Halloween getup.



I can't believe how fast he's growing up...

How are you liking that new job?


----------



## snickerd3

such a cutie!!!


----------



## Hill William

OSUguy98 said:


> Hill William said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't post much anymore but I had to chime in on this thread. As you may or may not know, this is the week of the Backyard Brawl. WVU vs. Pitt. My wife has spent all week teaching my son to say "Eat Poop Pitt". Along the lines of the "Eat Sh1t Pitt" chant that students tend to use at sporting events. BTW, if you don't know, WVU's mascot is the Mountaineer. See attached Halloween getup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how fast he's growing up...
> 
> How are you liking that new job?
Click to expand...


Not to bad at all. I like it more every day. Believe it or not.


----------



## DVINNY

AWESOME Mascot!

He gives us pride. Most Excellent, raising him properly.

:wv:


----------



## OSUguy98

Hill William said:


> OSUguy98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hill William said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't post much anymore but I had to chime in on this thread. As you may or may not know, this is the week of the Backyard Brawl. WVU vs. Pitt. My wife has spent all week teaching my son to say "Eat Poop Pitt". Along the lines of the "Eat Sh1t Pitt" chant that students tend to use at sporting events. BTW, if you don't know, WVU's mascot is the Mountaineer. See attached Halloween getup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how fast he's growing up...
> 
> How are you liking that new job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to bad at all. I like it more every day. Believe it or not.
Click to expand...

No one here in the office today... bare bones... I'm the only one in design... no inspectors... kinda nice

Mini-OSU is getting ready for Thanksgiving


----------



## snickerd3

party dress!!!


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnicks LOVES black olives, but over thanksgiving my mom insisted he try green olives to be fair ...he took a couple chews then spit that nasty green olive out.

Good boy!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

So, I'm putting up our Christmas lights last night, and miniBuff is "helping." We have an inflatable snowman and polar bear. When they are blown up, mini-Buff loses all control of herself, and runs full speed at the polar bear to give hima a hug, but ends up tackling him. I wanted to laugh so badly, but had to be the reposible parent and say that we don't do that, we might break polar bear. Being responsible sucks.


----------



## Ble_PE

^There are so many times that I have to fight back laughter with mini-ble. He's starting to notice it too because he will see how my wife and I look at each other when he does something and then he'll start laughing. I've got to learn to be more subtle.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ble_PE said:


> ^There are so many times that I have to fight back laughter with mini-ble. He's starting to notice it too because he will see how my wife and I look at each other when he does something and then he'll start laughing. I've got to learn to be more subtle.


When I relayed the story to my wife over the phone (she was at the store), she started cracking up.


----------



## MA_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> So, I'm putting up our Christmas lights last night, and miniBuff is "helping." We have an inflatable snowman and polar bear. When they are blown up, mini-Buff loses all control of herself, and runs full speed at the polar bear to give hima a hug, but ends up tackling him. I wanted to laugh so badly, but had to be the reposible parent and say that we don't do that, we might break polar bear. Being responsible sucks.


Nice! Tell her that we only do that when these things are in other people yards.


----------



## FLBuff PE

MA_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm putting up our Christmas lights last night, and miniBuff is "helping." We have an inflatable snowman and polar bear. When they are blown up, mini-Buff loses all control of herself, and runs full speed at the polar bear to give hima a hug, but ends up tackling him. I wanted to laugh so badly, but had to be the reposible parent and say that we don't do that, we might break polar bear. Being responsible sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Tell her that we only do that when these things are in other people yards.
Click to expand...

LOL...I'll have to remember that.


----------



## snickerd3

FLBuff PE said:


> So, I'm putting up our Christmas lights last night, and miniBuff is "helping." We have an inflatable snowman and polar bear. When they are blown up, mini-Buff loses all control of herself, and runs full speed at the polar bear to give hima a hug, but ends up tackling him. I wanted to laugh so badly, but had to be the reposible parent and say that we don't do that, we might break polar bear. Being responsible sucks.


need to video her doing it and send it in to Americas funnitest videos.

at least she is just hugging the thing. minisnick would probably try punching and kicking. He has an inflatable penguin with a weighted bottom that plays music when you knock it over, so I can only imagine he would think it was the same type of thing if he saw your polar bear/snow man


----------



## snickerd3

mini snick has started stuffing his cheeks with food like a chipmunk. I wonder if he is feeling rushed at daycare and if he doesn't eat as quickly as the older kids his food disappears. I'm surprised he hasn't choked yet.


----------



## OSUguy98

Mini-OSU has her first two teeth... they start cutting in about Thanksgiving... which abruptly ended the thumb sucking for soothing... her new wakeup time is roughly 5am (bedtime being around 7:30).... no real complaints except on the weekends

She is starting to laugh more and smile more.... always fun


----------



## snickerd3

Mini snick has that same chair. He loves it with the toys and without. He plays with the toy tray on the floor now though instead of attached to the chair. Very functional that it will convert to a booster seat for the kitchen table when he is older. One of the main reasons we got that chair instead of bumbo

love the santa dress/tutu outfit


----------



## OSUguy98

snickerd3 said:


> Mini snick has that same chair. He loves it with the toys and without. He plays with the toy tray on the floor now though instead of attached to the chair. Very functional that it will convert to a booster seat for the kitchen table when he is older. One of the main reasons we got that chair instead of bumbo
> love the santa dress/tutu outfit



That's one of the reasons we bought that chair (many purposes).... That, and we thought her chubby thighs would been "trapped" in the Bumbo/BeBe Pod chairs... So far she's only seen the ring on the floor during tummy-time... She can keep her head up for awhile staring at the spinning mirror/etc... right now, we shove the seat up against the couch because she can keep her from going forward and side to side, but she doesn't quite have the backwards support yet.... but she does love sitting in it


----------



## FLBuff PE

On Sunday, we had our family picture taken. We do this every year around Christmas. The photographer we use is a computer client of my wife and FIL's, so they usually do a barter for the photo and computer work. Well, the photog is also the photog for a local paper here, and she took some shots of mini-Buff pulling a sled full of present (empty, wrapped boxes), and she made the front page! Picture edited and cropped to protect the innocent.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick and I did walking laps around the kitchen and living room last night with him only holding one of my fingers. He was so proud of himself and so excited. I then tried to switch sides so now only holding with his left hand and he refused and sat down. Silly boy.

This mental block he has going on with walking is a hard nut to crack.

up and down stairs Check

climbing onto tables at daycare check

climbing onto laundry baskets and anything else in his way (he keeps trying to climb the toliet too) check

walking without holding on....not a chance


----------



## bigray76

Had a party for mini-bigray2 and mini-bigray3 yesterday... hard to believe that the twins are three!


----------



## snickerd3

bigray76 said:


> Had a party for mini-bigray2 and mini-bigray3 yesterday... hard to believe that the twins are three!


Happy birthday to the Bigray twins!!! Definitely hasn't seemed like 3 yrs


----------



## bigray76

snickerd3 said:


> bigray76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a party for mini-bigray2 and mini-bigray3 yesterday... hard to believe that the twins are three!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to the Bigray twins!!! Definitely hasn't seemed like 3 yrs
Click to expand...

Thanks... and tell me about it!!! I also can't fathom that mini-bigray1 will be 6yo in April.

The twins were conceived right before I took the PE Exam... no wonder they seem so edgy and anxious (just kidding).


----------



## kevo_55

Well, today's the day we learn if our baby is a boy or a girl.

Anyone care to place bets? My wife is betting that it will be a boy.


----------



## OSUguy98

what are the odds nowadays? how many boys are born each year vs how many girls? (yes, I know the census just came out, but I'm too lazy today to sort it out)

gut feeling is a boy, just because your wife thinks it's a boy...


----------



## snickerd3

hopefully the baby cooperates so you can see. We didn't want to know, but minisnick did not cooperate so we would not have been able to find out even if we wanted to.

Although, unless there is a super preexisting desire for one gender over the other, I think moms feeling is right a lot of the time.

Like I said we didn't know, but whenever I was at the store during my pregnancy I always ended up in the boy section looking at clothes...and we had a boy.


----------



## Ble_PE

kevo_55 said:


> Well, today's the day we learn if our baby is a boy or a girl.
> Anyone care to place bets? My wife is betting that it will be a boy.


Good luck with the ultrasound! Mrs. Ble and I thought mini-ble was going to be a girl because everyone told her that they thought she was having a girl. When the nurse told her it was a boy, Mrs. Ble asked her if she was sure 3 times I think. So, having said that, I'm going with a girl.


----------



## kevo_55

You're the winner Ble. We're getting a girl!

Now, we we to start picking out names!


----------



## cableguy

Thought I'd brag about my 8 year old daughter. She had Pi memorized to 11 places, now she's gone to 17.

She's got some weird fascination with the word "pineapple". So now, instead of "pineapple", she chants "three point one four one five nine two six five three five nine - napple!". Makes an engineer daddy proud...


----------



## Ble_PE

kevo_55 said:


> You're the winner Ble. We're getting a girl!
> Now, we we to start picking out names!


Congrats kevo!! We already had a girl's name picked out but it took us a while to decide on a boys name.


----------



## FLBuff PE

cableguy said:


> Thought I'd brag about my 8 year old daughter. She had Pi memorized to 11 places, now she's gone to 17.
> She's got some weird fascination with the word "pineapple". So now, instead of "pineapple", she chants "three point one four one five nine two six five three five nine - napple!". Makes an engineer daddy proud...


Now that's funny.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick definitely is a technology loving baby. He managed to unlock and change the background on Mr snicks droid phone this weekend.


----------



## FLBuff PE

mini-Buff slept on her big girl matress for the first time last night. Very exciting. As a first step, we just put the matress on the floor. I'm going to put together the rest of the bed this week, and then we'll move the crib out.


----------



## snickerd3

FLBuff PE said:


> mini-Buff slept on her big girl matress for the first time last night. Very exciting. As a first step, we just put the matress on the floor. I'm going to put together the rest of the bed this week, and then we'll move the crib out.


awesome!!! SOunds like fun


----------



## jeb6294

Maybe we should change his name to Al Bundy?


----------



## Ble_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> mini-Buff slept on her big girl matress for the first time last night. Very exciting. As a first step, we just put the matress on the floor. I'm going to put together the rest of the bed this week, and then we'll move the crib out.


That's great! Remind me again how old mini-Buff is? I've been wondering when is the right time to change from the crib to a toddler/big boy bed for mini-Ble. I know he's still got a while, but the engineer in me still wants a plan in place.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ble_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> mini-Buff slept on her big girl matress for the first time last night. Very exciting. As a first step, we just put the matress on the floor. I'm going to put together the rest of the bed this week, and then we'll move the crib out.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great! Remind me again how old mini-Buff is? I've been wondering when is the right time to change from the crib to a toddler/big boy bed for mini-Ble. I know he's still got a while, but the engineer in me still wants a plan in place.
Click to expand...

She'll be 3 on February 5. As for when to make the switch, it came down to us wanting to get mini-Buff completely out of diapers. She only does them overnight now. Her crib is big enough that she probably could have been in there for another year. Also, she said that she was ready to make the switch. Another factor is if the kid is climbing out of the crib, then it is probably time to switch, for safety reasons. I was a little worried that she would want to go back in her crib in the middle of the night, but so far, through two nights, she has slept all through the night.


----------



## snickerd3

Mini snick is obsessed with toliets lately. Going shopping friday to get him one of his own and a seat for the big toliet. Even if he just sits on them, I figure it is a start. A couple of the kids at daycare are in the midst of potty training and I think he wants to immitate what they are doing.


----------



## kstatenupe

Love Braggin bout my boys. I would post pics, but the wife would kill me if I did. just know they look just like me!!!

My 6 year old is currently being evaluated to be in the Gifted and Talented program offered here in some of the Johnson County public schools. I dont know if he is gifted or just super advanced. He also has a photographic memory so that has to help. When he comes in to work with me, I have him read stuff like the green book. He can read better than me. The dude is great. On the football field the kid is a beast. I have him at o-line and d-line and dominates.

We have a 2 month old that is just...FAT. He is noisy, smells of milk and dirty diapers and is FAT. But he looks just like his brother. I mean exactly. and he is FAT. Oh and he loves his daddy. when I walk in the room and get about a foot away from his face, dude gets all excited and the one FAT arm starts going crazy. Then he hits me with that toothless smile. Fun times.


----------



## snickerd3

I think minisnick knows more random people in town than we do. While at Rural King this weekend a young girl came over to say Hi to minisnick...she used to work at the daycare minisnick goes to.


----------



## ElCid03

I don't get it....are Burger Kings the fast food of choice in rural areas?


----------



## snickerd3

Rural king not burger king...silly. Rural King is sort of like farm and fleet, a hardware/grocery/clothing/paint/tools type of a place.

We do have a burger king here, but we don't eat there much.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Mini-Buff had her first accident this AM in her big girl bed. She was trying to run to the bathroom when the blowout occured. Just wet, luckily. I was already in the shower, so Mrs. Buff helped her change her sheets, and put the wet ones in the washer. She made it a whole week before her first accident.


----------



## Master slacker

I, too, go about a week between accidents! What a coinkydink.


----------



## snickerd3

Woohoo one mental block overcome. arty-smiley-048: Minisnick started standing on his own this week (see my avatar). Now he can't get enough of trying to stand by himself...I predict walking by himself is very soon on the horizon.


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Woohoo one mental block overcome. arty-smiley-048: Minisnick started standing on his own this week (see my avatar). Now he can't get enough of trying to stand by himself...I predict walking by himself is very soon on the horizon.


That's great, but once he starts walking you can forget trying to keep up! Mini-ble is non-stop.

Also, it's not anything to brag about, but Mini-ble has only thrown up 4 times in his life (he's ~17 months) and 3 of those times have been on me. Why is it I'm his vomit magnet? This past Sunday was his latest and he projectile vomited all of his milk and supper all over me and his room. Not fun.


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo one mental block overcome. arty-smiley-048: Minisnick started standing on his own this week (see my avatar). Now he can't get enough of trying to stand by himself...I predict walking by himself is very soon on the horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great, but once he starts walking you can forget trying to keep up! Mini-ble is non-stop.
> 
> Also, it's not anything to brag about, but Mini-ble has only thrown up 4 times in his life (he's ~17 months) and 3 of those times have been on me. Why is it I'm his vomit magnet? This past Sunday was his latest and he projectile vomited all of his milk and supper all over me and his room. Not fun.
Click to expand...

lucky you, but i also suffer from that affliction, so I can't joke too much.

I actually can't wait until walks by himself, even if i have to chase him around. Being on the taller side, having to bend over to pick him up or even the slight bend needed to aide his waking is killing my back.


----------



## snickerd3

Over this last week or so minisnick has started shaking his head no when he doesn't want something. Which has been sort of helpful and annoying at the same time.


----------



## ElCid03

Baby El Cid says "yeah" now. At least she doesn't sound like Lil' John.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick weighed in this morning at his 15 month dr appt at 20.5 lbs. woohoo arty-smiley-048: He was 16#11oz at Halloween

he only grew an inch in height...seemed like more with all the pants he outgrew.

only 1.5 more pounds until he reaches the forward facing weight for the carseat...not sure if there is a height requirement related though...


----------



## Master slacker

I believe the only height requirement is that they no longer fit comfortably in the rear-facing seat.


----------



## Wolverine

I'm not exactly sure I understand how they score the SAT's these days, but my daughter scored 470 Reading, 460 Math, and 470 Writing.

Someone told me that translates to about a 940?

The documentation said that puts her in about the 40th percentile for college bound seniors.

.

.

.

Oh yeah, BTW, she's in 7th grade.


----------



## snickerd3

FYI, aquaphor healing ointment works wonders on diaper rash!!!! Minisnick had a bad case of DR we had been fighting since wednesday. By the weekend his skin was so raw, desitin and butt paste were not working. I picked up aquaphor to give it try since it said starts healing within 6 hrs of use. It works as advertised.


----------



## FLBuff PE

snickerd3 said:


> FYI, aquaphor healing ointment works wonders on diaper rash!!!! Minisnick had a bad case of DR we had been fighting since wednesday. By the weekend his skin was so raw, desitin and butt paste were not working. I picked up aquaphor to give it try since it said starts healing within 6 hrs of use. It works as advertised.


Mini-Buff has dry skin, and we've been using Aquaphor for a couplke of years now. I also use it to heal cracks in my fingers near the nails. That stuff rocks!

Speaking of mini-Buff, she went skiing again yesterday, and is really starting to get the hang of it. She did five runs (with a lunch break in between) down the bunny hill. I saw little improvements each run. I'm one proud papa!


----------



## snickerd3

go minibuff!!!


----------



## Supe

It's also a top notch tattoo ointment!



snickerd3 said:


> FYI, aquaphor healing ointment works wonders on diaper rash!!!! Minisnick had a bad case of DR we had been fighting since wednesday. By the weekend his skin was so raw, desitin and butt paste were not working. I picked up aquaphor to give it try since it said starts healing within 6 hrs of use. It works as advertised.


----------



## jeb6294

We went to Old Navy while I was home on R&amp;R and Emmett decided he wanted to be a model like the manequins. He got up there in his pose and stood perfectly still for a good 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Ble_PE

I was up at 3:45 this morning rocking Mini-ble. He's got a cough right now and is pretty congested, so if he wakes up it's hard for him to go back to sleep. I was trying to put him back to sleep but he kept telling me no and saying he wanted to go downstairs. So Mrs. Ble and I were downstairs at 4:30 this morning playing with mini-ble. I hope this doesn't last long.


----------



## Dexman PE

Last week my daughter stuck one of those mini pom-poms up her nose. It was one of those mini arts and crafts style colored cotton balls. Luckily the dr was able to get it out within a couple of minutes of getting to the clinic.

Unfortunately, she seems to have caught some kind of sinus/ear infection with a nasty cough and has had to stay home from school yesterday and today.


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> I was up at 3:45 this morning rocking Mini-ble. He's got a cough right now and is pretty congested, so if he wakes up it's hard for him to go back to sleep. I was trying to put him back to sleep but he kept telling me no and saying he wanted to go downstairs. So Mrs. Ble and I were downstairs at 4:30 this morning playing with mini-ble. I hope this doesn't last long.


same with minisnick. He has a molar coming in so he is beyond congested and it runs down the back of his throat causing the cough. He was waking up every 1.5-2hrs last night coughing. we didn't have to go downstairs to play though, a diaper change and some milk and he was ready to go back to sleep each time.

he is definitley a milk chugger.


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was up at 3:45 this morning rocking Mini-ble. He's got a cough right now and is pretty congested, so if he wakes up it's hard for him to go back to sleep. I was trying to put him back to sleep but he kept telling me no and saying he wanted to go downstairs. So Mrs. Ble and I were downstairs at 4:30 this morning playing with mini-ble. I hope this doesn't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> same with minisnick. He has a molar coming in so he is beyond congested and it runs down the back of his throat causing the cough. He was waking up every 1.5-2hrs last night coughing. we didn't have to go downstairs to play though, a diaper change and some milk and he was ready to go back to sleep each time.
> 
> he is definitley a milk chugger.
Click to expand...

Yea, mini-ble's first molar just broke through last week. Tell me about the milk chugging! Mini-ble goes through a gallon in about 5 days or so.


----------



## DVINNY

jeb6294 said:


> We went to Old Navy while I was home on R&amp;R and Emmett decided he wanted to be a model like the manequins. He got up there in his pose and stood perfectly still for a good 10 minutes or so.


Hilarious.

I took my middle one (6 year old) Christmas shopping with me one day last month, and he jumped up there, stood perfectly still, trying to hide from me.

I got a photo.


----------



## DVINNY

I must brag about making an Engineer Daddy proud.

My one year old has a voice recorder that he plays with, it makes his voice sound funny. But its batteries died. I heard him doing something, so watched him.

He dragged a chair from the kitchen table into my kitchen, got up into my "JUNK DRAWER" where I keep everything. Took out a Philips screwdriver, then went and sat in his chair and was doing this (below) when I got the camera on him.

I thought it was pretty impressive for his age.


----------



## snickerd3

jeb6294 said:


> We went to Old Navy while I was home on R&amp;R and Emmett decided he wanted to be a model like the manequins. He got up there in his pose and stood perfectly still for a good 10 minutes or so.
> View attachment 4008


aspiring models...adorable

minisnick would probably just rush over screaming "Dooogggggggiiiieee"


----------



## ElCid03

Wolverine said:


> I'm not exactly sure I understand how they score the SAT's these days, but my daughter scored 470 Reading, 460 Math, and 470 Writing.
> Someone told me that translates to about a 940?
> 
> The documentation said that puts her in about the 40th percentile for college bound seniors.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Oh yeah, BTW, she's in 7th grade.


She's bound for CTY!!! Or at leasts that's what it was called back in the day for the gifted summer programs. She will love it, it's certainly not cheap; but it's worth every penny you will spend for it.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick started walking this weekend while we were up in CHicago for my MOm's 60th bday. Started waking after he got his new shoes...the 3rd stage from striderite. My mom was so excited she got to see it in person...probably the best birthday present ever.


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ That makes two of us. Mini-MS started taking his first steps today! He didn't do it on his own accord, though. 

He's been walking for months now when holding our hands / fingers with his hand. He just never has let go and walked. Well, today I was determined to change his mind. I walked with him around mom 'n dad's house with him holding onto one finger. We got to a rug where Mrs. MS was sitting and I yoinked my finger away. He kept walking, determined, towards mama... all three steps. I think a light bulb finally turned on. 

We did it a few more times and got him up to about ten steps. We believe he has finally caught on to the idea that he can walk after all.

What have we gotten ourselves into?


----------



## Ble_PE

Congrats Mini-snick and mini-slacker!! Now ya'll will never get a moments rest anymore. Have fun chasing them around!


----------



## Master slacker

Wait... are you suggesting that we got rest before this?!? :Locolaugh:


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> Wait... are you suggesting that we got rest before this?!? :Locolaugh:


Compared to what's in store, yes!


----------



## Master slacker

The little dude is already an F1 race car crawling, climbing, reaching, walking with his walker, wagon, cruising... you name it.

Seriously, the only difference I can see coming is the lack of the "thump thump thump thump thump..." from crawling.


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> The little dude is already an F1 race car crawling, climbing, reaching, walking with his walker, wagon, cruising... you name it.
> Seriously, the only difference I can see coming is the lack of the "thump thump thump thump thump..." from crawling.


same here.


----------



## maryannette

Great stuff all around for EB kids. You never know what you have to look forward to, even if you've been through it with an older child. It's all new with each child. And mostly good.


----------



## MA_PE

mary :) said:


> Great stuff all around for EB kids. You never know what you have to look forward to, even if you've been through it with an older child. It's all new with each child. *And mostly good.*


:laugh:


----------



## kevo_55

I love the model pics!

Mini-kevo was kicking up a storm last night when the wife and I were watching Inception.

I guess she was liking the movie as well!!


----------



## snickerd3

minisnicks first real play in the snow


----------



## speedyox

snickerd3 said:


> minisnicks first real play in the snow


We set my kids down next to a 3ft snow drift to get a picture this morning. The 3 yr old wanted to dive right into the snow but the 16 month old just melted down. I don't blame him. I had icicles all over my beard after 20 minutes of shoveling.


----------



## snickerd3

I think all the walking is tiring minsnick out sooner. He took almost a 3 hr nap yesterday and then fell alseep on the way home from diner which was like 1.5hrs before he normally goes down for the night.


----------



## snickerd3

last night was another night of interrupted sleep. Minisnick is working on tooth number 11. super CRABBY this morning.


----------



## FLBuff PE

snickerd3 said:


> last night was another night of interrupted sleep. Minisnick is working on tooth number 11. super CRABBY this morning.


Orajel got mini-Buff through teething. Rum got me through mini-Buff teething.


----------



## snickerd3

FLBuff PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> last night was another night of interrupted sleep. Minisnick is working on tooth number 11. super CRABBY this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Orajel got mini-Buff through teething. Rum got me through mini-Buff teething.
Click to expand...

yeah that hasn't been working lately. maybe the baby stuff isn't strong enough anymore


----------



## snickerd3

I just can't wait to see how red minisnicks butt will be this evening. We went to the mexican restaurant last night for diner and minisnick wanted to dip his chip in the salsa. we let him, while we tried to keep it minimal he went for a full scoop and proceeding to lick the salsa off the chip. The ensuing OMFG burning mouth face was hilarious. He had some milk then dug right back into the salsa again and again. Gluten for punishment he is.

I did mention to the daycare this morning to be on the watch for :fart: and :blowup: or else we would be fighting some nasty diaper rash through the weekend. Its wednesday and for some reason minisnick always comes home with a rash on wednesdays.


----------



## Master slacker

Might want to be on the lookout for the dreaded brown waterfall on the leg if was a repeat victim of spicy food to the gut.


----------



## Supe

FLBuff PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> last night was another night of interrupted sleep. Minisnick is working on tooth number 11. super CRABBY this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Orajel got mini-Buff through teething. Rum got me through mini-Buff teething.
Click to expand...


Rum can probably get you both through it.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> I just can't wait to see how red minisnicks butt will be this evening. We went to the mexican restaurant last night for diner and minisnick wanted to dip his chip in the salsa. we let him, while we tried to keep it minimal he went for a full scoop and proceeding to lick the salsa off the chip. The ensuing OMFG burning mouth face was hilarious. He had some milk then dug right back into the salsa again and again. Gluten for punishment he is.
> I did mention to the daycare this morning to be on the watch for :fart: and :blowup: or else we would be fighting some nasty diaper rash through the weekend. Its wednesday and for some reason minisnick always comes home with a rash on wednesdays.


maybe Wednsday is taco day at daycare and he just didn't tell you. It might be where he acquired his taste for salsa.


----------



## speedyox

snickerd3 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> last night was another night of interrupted sleep. Minisnick is working on tooth number 11. super CRABBY this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Orajel got mini-Buff through teething. Rum got me through mini-Buff teething.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah that hasn't been working lately. maybe the baby stuff isn't strong enough anymore
Click to expand...

You're drinking baby-rum?


----------



## snickerd3

too funny. We've only had a shoveled path on the front porch to get to the cars...this weekends heat wave melted most of the snow leaving a thin sheet of ice. Minisnick seized the opportunity and began walking around the new found area only to encounter a slick spot, slipped and fell on his butt. No crying but for the rest of the walk to the car he made a point of walking AROUND wet spots or anythign that looked like what he slipped on.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> too funny. We've only had a shoveled path on the front porch to get to the cars...this weekends heat wave melted most of the snow leaving a thin sheet of ice. Minisnick seized the opportunity and began walking around the new found area only to encounter a slick spot, slipped and fell on his butt. No crying but for the rest of the walk to the car he made a point of walking AROUND wet spots or anythign that looked like what he slipped on.



He's already smarter than half the people on this board!


----------



## Dexman PE

Supe said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> too funny. We've only had a shoveled path on the front porch to get to the cars...this weekends heat wave melted most of the snow leaving a thin sheet of ice. Minisnick seized the opportunity and began walking around the new found area only to encounter a slick spot, slipped and fell on his butt. No crying but for the rest of the walk to the car he made a point of walking AROUND wet spots or anythign that looked like what he slipped on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's already smarter than half the people on this board!
Click to expand...

And a couple co-workers who are currently home nursing injuries (including a broken ankle).


----------



## snickerd3

Found out this weekend minisnick is allergic to the antibiotic azithromycin. The NP gave him that for his ear infections, but within a couple hours his eyelids and eye brows swelled up and rashed out. Had to switch to amoxicilin, which he did fine with. Thanks goodness


----------



## kevo_55

^^Whew! That's scarey stuff Snick!

Glad to hear that mini-snick is ok with amoxicilin!


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick has figured out what he needs to do to open a can of pop/soda/coke/whatever you call it in your neck of the woods. He just can't get his finger under the tab to pull up. 

messy day in the snickerd house when he does


----------



## Dark Knight

This thread brings so many memories. I have read many posts that reminded me how it was when my kids were...kids. Now, at 21, 19, and 17, they do not look so different for me but they are.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

This is a great thread, we are expecting my first at the end of July.


----------



## snickerd3

Kephart P.E. said:


> This is a great thread, we are expecting my first at the end of July.



congrats!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Kephart P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great thread, we are expecting my first at the end of July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!!!
Click to expand...

Ditto!! Our second is due in July.


----------



## Road Guy

awesome rock band pic!

eldest Road Guy Junior took 2nd place in the Cobb County 5th Grade Science Fair over the weekend. to be honest it was a room full of future nerds 

And other than me helping with some spread sheets he actually did most of the work!


----------



## Dexman PE

My youngest turns 4 today. Damn time flies when you have kids...


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> awesome rock band pic!
> 
> eldest Road Guy Junior took 2nd place in the Cobb County 5th Grade Science Fair over the weekend. to be honest it was a room full of future nerds
> 
> And other than me helping with some spread sheets he actually did most of the work!


Congrats RGJr.


----------



## Road Guy

he has already been contacted by the Tri-Lambs!


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> he has already been contacted by the Tri-Lambs!


:Locolaugh:

I was thinking about that movie this weekend. I need to rent that.


----------



## jeb6294

The boys figured out how to open their 2nd floor window. Thought it would be funny to throw stuff out.

Not sure if it would be better if I was home to help or if it's better that I'm over here.


----------



## Master slacker

Who would you help? The kids or your wife?


----------



## snickerd3

better for the kids daddy isn't home after that stunt, better for wife for him to be at home to prevent rebelous behavior

no screens on the windows? or did they manage to knock those off too?


----------



## MA_PE

jeb6294 said:


> The boys figured out how to open their 2nd floor window. Thought it would be funny to throw stuff out.


Isn't that cute. :GotPics:


----------



## jeb6294

MA_PE said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The boys figured out how to open their 2nd floor window. Thought it would be funny to throw stuff out.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that cute. :GotPics:
Click to expand...

Actually I do...she just posted this one on Facebook. Apparently, her little talk to them didn't do much good which is why it would probably be better if I was home to help. They tend to listen to me more than her, but then I'm a little more oldschool and my "talking" to them about it would have involved some red butts and tears.


----------



## snickerd3

^^^at least they didn't try each other out the window.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick and I were playing in the living room last night. He was headed to the kitchen when the CD we were listening to ended. I said uhoh minisnick the music stopped, can you fix it? He quickly turned around and with a big smile on his face he shook his head and said ya and ran over to the stereo and started pressing buttons until he found play. all proud of himself he went back to what he was doing before the music stopped.


----------



## MA_PE

jeb6294 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The boys figured out how to open their 2nd floor window. Thought it would be funny to throw stuff out.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that cute. :GotPics:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I do...she just posted this one on Facebook. Apparently, her little talk to them didn't do much good which is why it would probably be better if I was home to help. They tend to listen to me more than her, but then I'm a little more oldschool and my "talking" to them about it would have involved some red butts and tears.
> 
> View attachment 4162
Click to expand...

yep. That's one I'd nip in the bud. Treat it like a joke and the "laughs" won't stop until someting gets broken or worse..



snickerd3 said:


> minisnick and I were playing in the living room last night. He was headed to the kitchen when the CD we were listening to ended. I said uhoh minisnick the music stopped, can you fix it? He quickly turned around and with a big smile on his face he shook his head and said ya and ran over to the stereo and started pressing buttons until he found play. all proud of himself he went back to what he was doing before the music stopped.


Call me a hard a$$ but I don't let toddlers play with stereos, tvs, computers, cars and any other expensive adult things. They have difficulty recognizing the difference between "it might ok while I'm watching" and "this is not a new toy for you to play with whenever you want to".


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> Call me a hard a$$ but I don't let toddlers play with stereos, tvs, computers, cars and any other expensive adult things. They have difficulty recognizing the difference between "it might ok while I'm watching" and "this is not a new toy for you to play with whenever you want to".


You're not a hard a$$, that is stance we take with most of the expensive stuff, but the stereo has been on its way out the door for awhile now. just to cheap to replace because it still works most of the time.


----------



## MA_PE

gotcha. when my kids were little there were several family members that would let them play with cars (just horse around inside pushing buttons), phones, remotes, etc. It really used to tick me off, because I got sick of lost remotes, broken switches or antennas, lost battery covers (a major pet peeve of mine).

15 minutes of "fun" meant I had to live with a damaged, but still functional, POS unless I went out and bought a replacement.


----------



## Road Guy

I've got an 11 year old, a 9 year old and an 8 year old (hey at least they are 9 months + 6 weeks apart 

If the joys of the pre-teen are any indication of whats to come, I feel the next 8 years I will spend most of my time putting my foot up their ass 3 or 4 times a day?


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> I've got an 11 year old, a 9 year old and an 8 year old (hey at least they are 9 months + 6 weeks apart
> If the joys of the pre-teen are any indication of whats to come, I feel the next 8 years I will spend most of my time putting my foot up their ass 3 or 4 times a day?


pretty much. Jr. high not so bad, but HS+ I want to kick them but I'm afraid they'll kick back.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

jeb6294 said:


> The boys figured out how to open their 2nd floor window. Thought it would be funny to throw stuff out.


I hope you don't have a boat on a trailer.

Reason I say this is because the local psychologist's well adjust twin daughters learned to throw stuff out the windows, so pretty much everything they could lift (they wer 5 when this happened) went out the window. Ho-ho? Isn't that cute? of course, they were given a good psychologically approved speaking to.

So the next week they climbed up into dear ole dad's big fishing boat and started up the engines as the boat sat high and dry on its trailer. My, my, those twin marine 454s were expesive to replace.


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The boys figured out how to open their 2nd floor window. Thought it would be funny to throw stuff out.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't have a boat on a trailer.
> 
> Reason I say this is because the local psychologist's well adjust twin daughters learned to throw stuff out the windows, so pretty much everything they could lift (they wer 5 when this happened) went out the window. Ho-ho? Isn't that cute? of course, they were given a good psychologically approved speaking to.
> 
> So the next week they climbed up into dear ole dad's big fishing boat and started up the engines as the boat sat high and dry on its trailer. My, my, those twin marine 454s were expesive to replace.
Click to expand...

It's the guy's fault for leaving the batteries all connected and the keys in it (I assume they didn't hot wire it).


----------



## jeb6294

MA_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an 11 year old, a 9 year old and an 8 year old (hey at least they are 9 months + 6 weeks apart
> If the joys of the pre-teen are any indication of whats to come, I feel the next 8 years I will spend most of my time putting my foot up their ass 3 or 4 times a day?
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much. Jr. high not so bad, but HS+ I want to kick them but I'm afraid they'll kick back.
Click to expand...

I listened to my dad when I was in high school, but looking back now it was probably a little funny watching him having to look up at me when he was giving me what for about some stupid stunt I had pulled.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

As soon as I was bigger than my dad, I would tell him "I'm bigger than you." He would invariably respond with "Yeah, but I'm meaner."


----------



## maryannette

My daughters are 25 and 20. WHEW!!! It took a lot to get them this far, but being able to look at them now as responsible, mature, polite, respectful adults is worth every shed tear and sleepless night. Parenting is NOT for sissies (or psychologists, maybe). We have a family member who believed in the "soft" approach. We thought that was bull$6!+! I am a hard-a$$, but loving parent.


----------



## chaosiscash

Merrimac :) said:


> Parenting is NOT for sissies (or psychologists, maybe).


My dad resents that remark. 

Actually, funny story. Dad is a family therapist (he teaches parent how to be parents), and gives a fair amount of talks to various groups of parents (PTA's, churches, that sort of thing) around the SC-NC-GA area. In these talks he uses anecdotal stories about myself and my sisters growing up and how he handled situations where we did stuff wrong. He talks about the types of non-violent punishments he used (time-out, restrictions, etc) with us for different types of offenses.

Then funny thing is, its all lies! I'm not saying he beat the crap out of us or anything, but corporal punishment was the primary form of punishment when I was growing up. I distinctly remember having to go out and choose my own switch from the yard when I was younger and screwed up.


----------



## snickerd3

Sort of curious at what age your kids started understanding requests you made of them?

The Daycare made a comment yesterday on how well and early minisnick was doing things compared to the other kids when asked. An example at home, I get the diaper bag ready for daycare the night before. I ask minisnick to go to his room and get me some diapers. He climbs the stairs, goes to his room, grabs 2 diapers(1 for each hand) from the caddy, and brings them back down to me we repeat until we ahve enough for the next day. Or when we are going out, we tell him to find his cup and he will grab it and try to put it in the insulated bottle/cup compartment of the diaper bag. I guess I assumed this was normal behavior for a 16-17 month old.


----------



## Road Guy

thats sounds way out of the ordinary! (but good) or at least compared to my kids they were not doing much at 16 months excpet for shitting on themselves and falling down a lot


----------



## jeb6294

We went over and checked out the local bazaar the other day and one of the shops had kid sized man-jammies (not sure what they're really called). The sad thing is these are still a little small for him, the shirt should be down to about his knees. The whole outfit was only $10 so I may just pick up a slightly larger one before I head home for my next R&amp;R and let the younger one have those.


----------



## Supe

Junior has been a little bastard lately. She hasn't been listening or paying attention at all, and has been acting up. Methinks it has a LOT to do with the absence of her daycare teacher, who unfortunately miscarried and has been in the hospital. Their sub is the girl who normally covers the infants/toddlers, so we're guessing the kids pretty much have free reign right now, and she's just playing monkey see monkey do with the others.

Whatever the case, we've had a number of talks since then, and she is presently mourning the physical removal of her TV from her room, since she tried to sneak away and turn it on during a time out. Needless to say, when I ninja'd my way behind her mid-button press and gave her the "excuse me", she shit bricks.


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Sort of curious at what age your kids started understanding requests you made of them?
> The Daycare made a comment yesterday on how well and early minisnick was doing things compared to the other kids when asked. An example at home, I get the diaper bag ready for daycare the night before. I ask minisnick to go to his room and get me some diapers. He climbs the stairs, goes to his room, grabs 2 diapers(1 for each hand) from the caddy, and brings them back down to me we repeat until we ahve enough for the next day. Or when we are going out, we tell him to find his cup and he will grab it and try to put it in the insulated bottle/cup compartment of the diaper bag. I guess I assumed this was normal behavior for a 16-17 month old.


Mini ble does this, but I'm not sure when he started doing it. I know that he's been throwing stuff in the trash, bringing his coat, getting his shoes, etc. for what seems like a couple of months, but I'm not sure about the time frame.

He's also starting to talk a lot more now. You can tell he wants to know what things are called because he gets so excited when he can say the word. Yesterday he learned tuna because he got a can of tuna out of the pantry. Of course, he was saying "nuna", but he was still excited. I still can't believe he's as big as he is already.


----------



## FF8256

snickerd3 said:


> Sort of curious at what age your kids started understanding requests you made of them?
> The Daycare made a comment yesterday on how well and early minisnick was doing things compared to the other kids when asked. An example at home, I get the diaper bag ready for daycare the night before. I ask minisnick to go to his room and get me some diapers. He climbs the stairs, goes to his room, grabs 2 diapers(1 for each hand) from the caddy, and brings them back down to me we repeat until we ahve enough for the next day. Or when we are going out, we tell him to find his cup and he will grab it and try to put it in the insulated bottle/cup compartment of the diaper bag. I guess I assumed this was normal behavior for a 16-17 month old.



My little guy's 18 months now. I think it's been a few months now that he's been feeding the dog when we ask him to... so he probably started understanding somewhere in the 14-16 month range


----------



## Master slacker

So a week and a half ago we got mini-MS a new car seat... the one that faces forward. We think we now know why he didn't like getting in the car and driving anywhere before then. May be a coincidence, but he's less fussy, as well.

:brick:


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> So a week and a half ago we got mini-MS a new car seat... the one that faces forward. We think we now know why he didn't like getting in the car and driving anywhere before then. May be a coincidence, but he's less fussy, as well.
> :brick:


less fussy is always good!!

Thats the main reason we waited to buy the bigger carseat until after minisnick was ready to upgrade from the infant seat. We narrowed the list to the ones we wanted then but him in the seats and he made the final call. Ours is a convertible one and we are likely going to need to turn it to forward facing very soon bc minisnicks legs are starting to hit the back of the seat. He just reached the weight requirement for forward facing.


----------



## snickerd3

Woohoo up to 23 lbs 7 ozs. Thats a weight gain of about 7ozs a week. Sort of glad he waited until after most of the carrying stage was over before the huge weight gain.


----------



## jeb6294

snick_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a week and a half ago we got mini-MS a new car seat... the one that faces forward. We think we now know why he didn't like getting in the car and driving anywhere before then. May be a coincidence, but he's less fussy, as well.
> :brick:
> 
> 
> 
> less fussy is always good!!
> 
> Thats the main reason we waited to buy the bigger carseat until after minisnick was ready to upgrade from the infant seat. We narrowed the list to the ones we wanted then but him in the seats and he made the final call. Ours is a convertible one and we are likely going to need to turn it to forward facing very soon bc minisnicks legs are starting to hit the back of the seat. He just reached the weight requirement for forward facing.
Click to expand...

Wife did a bunch of research before we got our carseat(s) and we ended up getting Britax seats for both boys. They are only 16 months apart so we had to get two and the initial sticker shock almost got me, but the reason we chose them is because they are supposed to be one of the safest but also they are good from infant all the up until they graduated to booster seats. Wasn't nearly so bad when we figured out we wouldn't have to end up buying three different seats as they got bigger.


----------



## snickerd3

we have a front loader washing machine. I had just finished moving the wet clothes into the dryer and minisnick decided he would help with the laundry. He started taking the clean socks that were sitting the basket and put them in the washing machine and closed the door.


----------



## snickerd3

so we got minisnick a little tikes slide/climber outdoor playset this weekend. The first he does is walk UP the slide.  forget the stairs...just skip straight to walking up the slide. He must have seen the older kids at daycare doing that.


----------



## Dexman PE

When I got home from work yesterday, I was greeted by my 4yr old daughter who was dressed in a leotard and ballet dress. She says "Watch this", then proceeds to go through a series of ballet moves. I have no idea where she learned how to do it, and the funny part was that my wife said she made a bee-line to her room to change into her "Princess Ballet uniform" (her words) as soon as she got home from daycare.

She is too cute, but I fear this will mean her teenage years will be that much more difficult because I have a self-proclaimed Princess to deal with...


----------



## snickerd3

As a former dancer, it make me smile when I see/hear little girls get excited about dancing. I foresee many a dance recitals in your future.


----------



## Dexman PE

snickerd3 said:


> As a former dancer, it make me smile when I see/hear little girls get excited about dancing. I foresee many a dance recitals in your future.


The rest of the evening she kept bugging me to take her to ballet. So you're probably right on the recitals...


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> As a former dancer...


Really... :eyebrows:


----------



## Supe

A private dancer? Dancer for money?


----------



## snickerd3

sorry, not that of dancer. I did the studio and competition dance thing for about 9 years as a kid. and Until we moved out to the middle of no where I took adult ballet and tap classes.


----------



## FF8256

Little FF loves to pick up clean clothes and put them in the hamper to be washed. Sure wish he'd keep up the desire to clean as he gets older... but I know that's totally out of the question. I think I want to keep him at 18 months. Is that possible?!


----------



## speedyox

jeb6294 said:


> snick_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a week and a half ago we got mini-MS a new car seat... the one that faces forward. We think we now know why he didn't like getting in the car and driving anywhere before then. May be a coincidence, but he's less fussy, as well.
> :brick:
> 
> 
> 
> less fussy is always good!!
> 
> Thats the main reason we waited to buy the bigger carseat until after minisnick was ready to upgrade from the infant seat. We narrowed the list to the ones we wanted then but him in the seats and he made the final call. Ours is a convertible one and we are likely going to need to turn it to forward facing very soon bc minisnicks legs are starting to hit the back of the seat. He just reached the weight requirement for forward facing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wife did a bunch of research before we got our carseat(s) and we ended up getting Britax seats for both boys. They are only 16 months apart so we had to get two and the initial sticker shock almost got me, but the reason we chose them is because they are supposed to be one of the safest but also they are good from infant all the up until they graduated to booster seats. Wasn't nearly so bad when we figured out we wouldn't have to end up buying three different seats as they got bigger.
Click to expand...

This.

We've got 4 Britax convertible car seats-- two for each vehicle. Yes, they are expensive, but keeping the kids rear-facing as long as possible is worth the expense. We found it ironic that when one of our cars was broken into in Chicago, the thief broke a $100 window, took a GPS that was worth probably twenty dollars, but left $600 worth of brand-new car seats alone.

Don't be too eager to turn your kids forward-facing. They are MUCH more protected in rear-facing seats even if they are less comfortable. There are plenty of videos out there showing the differences between rear and forward facing during a wreck that will probably easily convince you to agree. Look up internal decapitation to see what I mean.


----------



## snickerd3

^a thoughtful thief


----------



## speedyox

FF8256 said:


> Little FF loves to pick up clean clothes and put them in the hamper to be washed. Sure wish he'd keep up the desire to clean as he gets older... but I know that's totally out of the question. I think I want to keep him at 18 months. Is that possible?!


No kidding. My youngest is 19 mo right now and he's impossibly cute and just barely starting disobey and throw tantrums. Two months ago, he was just old enough to understand most of what we'd asked him to do and would try so hard to do anything we said.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Last night I found myself using my wifes hair dryer to dry out a pair of my sons underwear...

The backstory: I put my kids into the tub for their nightly bath before bed, and got started getting their jammies ready for when they were done. As I am doing this, I realize my son doesnt have any clean underwear and his laundry basket is full. So I run downstairs and throw his clothes into the washer so I would at least be able to get him a pair first thing in the morning, and hoping I would be able to find 1 pair somewhere to get him through the night. No luck. I then decide to let them take an extended bath while the washing machine does its thing. 20 minutes later the washer is done, and I realize it will take another hour for the dryer, so I throw his clothes into the dryer, except for a single pair of underwear which I take back upstairs to blow dry. Lets just say both kids got a kick out of watching me blowdry a pair of underwear.

Kids. What an adventure...


----------



## snickerd3

nightly bath, yeah right not enough time in the day for every night!!!! Minisnick likes bathtime, but if we mention its bathtime tonight somehow he manages to pass out super early before we can even get to bathtime.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble has gotten into the "No!" phase right now. He basically tells you no anytime you ask him something, even if it's something he wants. Me: "Mini-ble, do you want a Cheeto?" him: "No!" and then he comes running with his hand out. It's hilarious and frustrating at the same time. It's amazing how much they learn in such a short amount of time. We've been teaching him Spanish since that's Mrs. Ble's native language, and he understands everything in both languages but for certain things he only says the word in one language. For example, he says nose but he won't say nariz. If you say "nariz" to him he says "nose" back to you. It's the opposite for feet. He says "pies" (that's spanish for feet, not the dessert!  ) not feet.

It's amazing to watch him grow but I can't believe he's doing it so fast!


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick is in a My phase. everything is his, according to him.

he did point to a picture of quails in an alphabet book this morning and say birdies.

I swear I have started hearing mini sentences lately, but I not sure if it is just me understanding his blabber though.

I don't want to.

I'm out (when his cup is empty)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The wierd part is when they're 2-4 yrs old and they start talking so fast that it sounds like theyre blabbering, but you can still understand everything they said when everyone else doesnt have a clue.

Several years ago we thought our neighbors 3yr old son had some speech impediment because it all sounded like blabber and we were amazed his parents knew what he said. Now after both our kids have gone through it, I understand completely. My 4yr old still does it once in a while.


----------



## jeb6294

speedyox said:


> Don't be too eager to turn your kids forward-facing. They are MUCH more protected in rear-facing seats even if they are less comfortable. There are plenty of videos out there showing the differences between rear and forward facing during a wreck that will probably easily convince you to agree. Look up internal decapitation to see what I mean.


Our 5 year old has been in a booster seat for a little while now, so now our youngest wants one too. He's only a month or so from being 4 but he's already 44 pounds.



snickerd3 said:


> nightly bath, yeah right not enough time in the day for every night!!!! Minisnick likes bathtime, but if we mention its bathtime tonight somehow he manages to pass out super early before we can even get to bathtime.


For some reason ours can't be cooperative...one has to have a bath and the other has to have a shower...so it takes twice as long as it used to when you could just give both of them a bath together. They can get away with this with mom when I'm not there, but once I get home and I'm doing bath night they both go in the shower together whether they like it or not.


----------



## MA_PE

jeb6294 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nightly bath, yeah right not enough time in the day for every night!!!! Minisnick likes bathtime, but if we mention its bathtime tonight somehow he manages to pass out super early before we can even get to bathtime.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason ours can't be cooperative...one has to have a bath and the other has to have a shower...so it takes twice as long as it used to when you could just give both of them a bath together. They can get away with this with mom when I'm not there, but once I get home and I'm doing bath night they both go in the shower together whether they like it or not.
Click to expand...

FWIW:

I always did the together bath thing until my sons (18 months apart) got too big for the tub. Showers were always one at a time. I was too afraid that one would slip and fall if they started horsing around. Plus there's only one shower head so you have to wash them one at time anyway. just my 0.02.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MA_PE said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nightly bath, yeah right not enough time in the day for every night!!!! Minisnick likes bathtime, but if we mention its bathtime tonight somehow he manages to pass out super early before we can even get to bathtime.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason ours can't be cooperative...one has to have a bath and the other has to have a shower...so it takes twice as long as it used to when you could just give both of them a bath together. They can get away with this with mom when I'm not there, but once I get home and I'm doing bath night they both go in the shower together whether they like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> I always did the together bath thing until my sons (18 months apart) got too big for the tub. Showers were always one at a time. I was too afraid that one would slip and fall if they started horsing around. Plus there's only one shower head so you have to wash them one at time anyway. just my 0.02.
Click to expand...

They still take a bath together although my son is showing interest in taking a shower. We only have 1 bathroom in the house we live in now, so we will probably continue the group bath until we get the new house. Once in the new house, each child will end up with thier own bathroom which would make the seperate bath/shower thing easier.


----------



## snickerd3

i wish minisnick liked showers that would make it easier. he freaks out when I hand him to mr snick in the shower. Sometimes a quick rinse is needed and OMG you'd think we were hurting him with all the screaming!!!!


----------



## snickerd3

when do they like swings again? minisnick loved the swing at the park until last fall. I tried again this week and same thing. He screamed bloody murder when I put him in the baby swing. I even tried sitting on the regular swing while holding him in my lap and he wasn't a fan of that either.


----------



## snickerd3

had to cancel the picture appointment yesterday. Minisnick woke up with a big old rash on the side of his face. A little better this morning, but it will be a few days before it is gone.

Not sure what caused it though. no new food. The sheets had only been on the bed for a couple days.


----------



## OSUguy98

Mini OSU is 9-months now... She's growing like a weed... We've been fighting a rash under her neck and chin for the last 2 months or so, finally got sent to a dermatologist to get rid of it... 2 days of using the soap, creams and lotions they gave us and it was gone... You can kinda see the redness on her neck and face in the Easter basket pic

She's rolling all over the living room now.. using walls and furniture to change directions... loves to jump in the little jumpers and exer-saucers... She's getting pretty good with the "Da-dad-dad-dad" and "Mom-mom-mom" 's... And she'll search for the cat if we meow, her meow doesn't quite sound right yet lol


----------



## momech

OSUguy98 said:


> Mini OSU is 9-months now... She's growing like a weed... We've been fighting a rash under her neck and chin for the last 2 months or so, finally got sent to a dermatologist to get rid of it... 2 days of using the soap, creams and lotions they gave us and it was gone... You can kinda see the redness on her neck and face in the Easter basket pic
> She's rolling all over the living room now.. using walls and furniture to change directions... loves to jump in the little jumpers and exer-saucers... She's getting pretty good with the "Da-dad-dad-dad" and "Mom-mom-mom" 's... And she'll search for the cat if we meow, her meow doesn't quite sound right yet lol


Cute kid, OSUguy98!


----------



## snickerd3

cutie!!!


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick is now officially average in regards to his weight. 25 pounds and 32.25 inches tall


----------



## Master slacker

how old?


----------



## FLBuff PE

snickerd3 said:


> minisnick is now officially average in regards to his weight. 25 pounds and 32.25 inches tall


Congrats! I know it has been a battle for you.


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> how old?


19 months


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> how old?


19 months


----------



## Master slacker

Mini-MS is 16 months along and is 20 pounds. Not quite average.


----------



## ElCid03

Little ElCid decided to start the terrible 2's at 18 months.

BTW Wankel Engines are bad ass.


----------



## OSUguy98

Mini-OSU's tooth #8 came through yesterday... no wonder she was crying (while asleep for most of it) off and on through the night...

She found my Xbox... loves the power button... I knew we should've gotten the TV stand with a glass door....


----------



## Dark Knight

OSUguy98 said:


> Mini OSU is 9-months now... She's growing like a weed... We've been fighting a rash under her neck and chin for the last 2 months or so, finally got sent to a dermatologist to get rid of it... 2 days of using the soap, creams and lotions they gave us and it was gone... You can kinda see the redness on her neck and face in the Easter basket pic
> She's rolling all over the living room now.. using walls and furniture to change directions... loves to jump in the little jumpers and exer-saucers... She's getting pretty good with the "Da-dad-dad-dad" and "Mom-mom-mom" 's... And she'll search for the cat if we meow, her meow doesn't quite sound right yet lol


Miss Universe 2030 there


----------



## snickerd3

teething is never a fun time. Minisnick is done until the 2yr molars decide to make their appearance so hopefully we have 5 months of teething freedom


----------



## snickerd3

We converted the crib to toddler bed a few weeks ago, but we then had to rock minisnick to sleep then put him down because he enjoyed his new found freedom. Last night was night 2 trying to get him to go lay down wide awake and go to sleep on his own. First night took about 10 minutes with me sitting next to his bed on the floor. Last night was about 5 minutes. Hopefully this trend continues!!! I was expecting much more resistance.


----------



## Ble_PE

We're about to move mini-ble into his big-boy bed tonight. We bought a twin bed and we have a bed rail that goes underneath the mattress to keep him from falling out. Hopefully he does well.


----------



## MA_PE

you need to read him a nice story like this.

Now go the F* to Sleep


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble's bed:


----------



## snickerd3

good luck!! wishing you a smooth transition!!!!!!!! mattress directly on the floor or on a frame? a friend went from crib to twin and the first night their daughter ended up under the bed some how and woke up screaming...the mattress is now on the floor.


----------



## snickerd3

just saw the pic...looks like a fun big boy bed. Can you convert the top to bunk bed eventually?


----------



## Ble_PE

Yea, you just flip the bed over and it becomes a short loft bed. One of the many things we bought at IKEA this past weekend.


----------



## Master slacker

MA_PE said:


> you need to read him a nice story like this.
> Now go the F* to Sleep


:Locolaugh:


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Yea, you just flip the bed over and it becomes a short loft bed. One of the many things we bought at IKEA this past weekend.



How much did that cost?


----------



## Ble_PE

$199 for the bed and $199 for the mattress.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> $199 for the bed and $199 for the mattress.



There are bed plans online that have a lofted twin bed with stairs on the side and walls underneath with a doorway. It's basically a playhouse with a bed on top, and MIAF wants me to build it. I'd much rather slap a couple plywood panels on that thing and call it a day!


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble has been in his big boy bed for 6 nights now. He has done great! We have the bed pushed up against the wall in two corners and have a bed rail on the other side and we haven't had any issues at all. Mrs. ble and I are still amazed that he's already out of the crib, but we wanted to move him before mini-ble2 comes in July so he doesn't have any jealousy issues over her getting his crib.

Also, he has started asking to go to the bathroom for #2. Now he'll say "poo-poo potty". We actually bought some pull-ups this weekend because he's been asking mrs. ble to go to the bathroom when he needs to pee too, so maybe they will help. Fingers crossed.


----------



## snickerd3

yeah minible.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick has started attempting to jump. He managed to get a little air this weekend, only like a half inch but still air. He looks so funny when he tries...deep bend at the knees then up, but goes no where. I think he got a skip in there one time while trying.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## snickerd3

main reason not to take pictures of kids naked in the tub


----------



## csb

Oh my gosh that was funny!


----------



## Master slacker

so true


----------



## kevo_55

So very true!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My oldest graduates Kindergarten tonight. It's scary how fast these guys grow.


----------



## snickerd3

will mrs dexman cry during there ceremony?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

probably


----------



## Supe

Junior was running around the other day with her foot in a cup yelling "AAARGH! AAARGH! AAARGH!" Apparently, she was a pirate.

She's also certifiably insane.


----------



## snickerd3

Who didn't do that as a kid?


----------



## Supe

*Raises hand*


----------



## snickerd3

no imagination!!! we would give ourselves pirate hook hands by pulling our shirt sleeves down and tying around a stick or other hand replacement, put our feet in cups or buckets to get the peg leg effect...


----------



## Supe

I was more a mini-MacGuyver. I used to set booby traps all over the house.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> I was more a mini-MacGuyver. I used to set booby traps all over the house.


Did you catch any? got pics?


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE said:


> It's scary how fast these guys grow.


Read up on Chinese foot binding. Promblem solved


----------



## snickerd3

i thought i still had some time...minisnick must have seen it at day care. yesterday he sat on my foot indian style with hislegs wrapped around mine and wanted me to walk around the room. i remember doing that to my parents but I was older.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> i thought i still had some time...minisnick must have seen it at day care. yesterday he sat on my foot indian style with hislegs wrapped around mine and wanted me to walk around the room. i remember doing that to my parents but I was older.


try doing that with a 4yr old on one foot and a 6yr old on the other...


----------



## snickerd3

those with boys...does that lack of fear get smaller? Minisnick is very trusting that we are behind him to catch...he will turn around and basically throw himself backwards towards us. Took a head to my jaw last night thanks to that...was so not ready to catch.

but this is the same kid that will scream blood murder if put in a swing...go figure


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My daughter is absolutely fearless, and I have not seen any sign of that fear diminishing. My son on the other hand has mellowed out a bit, but if he knows you're there to catch him, he'll still let go.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

My niece was like that until she was 2 or 3. She would jump off of anything if she was reasonably sure that there was an adult in the area. She didn't really care where she landed or what damage she did to you as log as she didn't get hurt.


----------



## jeb6294

Took the family to Disney on my last R&amp;R. My 5 year old's favorite was Space Mountain. Rode it 12 times in 2 days, hence, I rode it 12 times in 2 days. The other one who's 3 wouldn't have anything to do with it. I think we might have traumatized him that first day when we got him on Thunder Mountain by telling him it was a "train ride".


----------



## MA_PE

when my kids were 5 and 3 went to Disney. the 5yo rode the twilight zone Tower of Terror with me. He would've done great except the 10 screaming teenage girls riding in the same elevator car with us scared the crap out of him.

One of the first rides we went on in Epcot was the "boat ride" in Norway. The dark tunnels and sudden drops ruined the 3 yo. He didn't want to go on or in any drak rides after that.

FWIW, neither of my two boys were very big on just flinging themselves around expecting that someone would catch them. I was glad about that.


----------



## momech

My 5 yo says his favorite ride was Expedition Everest at Animal Kingdom, but half way thru the ride he said, "Dad, hold on to me!"

My 3 yo says her favorite was Splash Mountain.


----------



## OSUguy98

Well, it's time to start bubble wrapping and kid proofing everything in the house... mobility of mini-OSU is now the highlight of her day... She rolls anywhere and everywhere she can... and over the weekend, she figured out how to sit up from her tummy... which she promptly turned into a trip to the toy box/basket and began removing everything out of it one thing at a time... so tonight the baby gates get installed, and Mrs OSU has begun the quest for a TV stand that has glass doors...


----------



## snickerd3

the extent of our baby proofing was a gate at the top of the stairs, outlet covers, and a latch on the lazy susan cabinet in the kitchen which has the meds and stuff in it. everything else we left or moved dangerous stuff to high shelves. we are more houseproofing the baby folks than baby proofing the house. When we visit other homes they wont have that stuff so if he gets used to not touching it helps.

having the latch thing on the one cabinet actually diverts his opening attention to that cabinet. he ignores the others.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My 6 yr old had his first T-ball practice last night. He was so excited about it that he was basically bouncing off of the walls before and afterward.


----------



## jeb6294

momech said:


> My 5 yo says his favorite ride was Expedition Everest at Animal Kingdom, but half way thru the ride he said, "Dad, hold on to me!"
> My 3 yo says her favorite was Splash Mountain.


We did Everest our first day there. "Hey Emmett, was that fun?" "Yeah!" "Want to go on it again?" "No!"

Here's our newest addition, Clifford (I'm told he has more of a red tint in person). I'm guessing by the size of those mitts that he's gonna be a biggun'.


----------



## Supe

Those things are comparatively huuuuuge! It's like a baby being born with boxing gloves on!


----------



## snickerd3

super cute. The dog too.

he is going to be HUGE!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Mini-Buff had her first organized soccer practice yesterday (at 3). I thought there would be no way she'd be ready for it, but Mrs. Buff said that mini-Buff did a really good job listening to the coach and following directions. They practiced dribbling, trapping and passing. She showed off some of her skillz last night for me...I'm a super proud dad!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Supe said:


> Those things are comparatively huuuuuge! It's like a baby being born with boxing gloves on!


My brother breeds boxers. Their last litter produced a male that at 10mos weighed over 60lbs. He's expected to break 80lbs by the end of the year.

We're thinking about getting one out of this next litter (born last week), and the colors look like they match jeb's pretty closely.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick is awesome! If he gets up before we do he either plays in his room or lays down in our bedroom doorway and chills out until we wake up.


----------



## jeb6294

Dexman PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those things are comparatively huuuuuge! It's like a baby being born with boxing gloves on!
> 
> 
> 
> My brother breeds boxers. Their last litter produced a male that at 10mos weighed over 60lbs. He's expected to break 80lbs by the end of the year.
> 
> We're thinking about getting one out of this next litter (born last week), and the colors look like they match jeb's pretty closely.
Click to expand...

That's about what we're expecting for Clifford. The dad was a little over 70lbs and his puppies are always bigger than him.


----------



## snickerd3

Hey ble...how is minible liking his new bed? How tall is it?


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble loves his new bed. We haven't had any problems at all since he moved from his crib. The overall height of the bed is 46", but in the position we have it now the mattress height is probably around 15-18". it's perfect because the way the bed is set up now, he has a wall on two sides, panels on the bed on one side, and the open side has the ladder and then one of those bed rails you put under the mattress which only leaves an 18" opening at the foot of the bed.


----------



## snickerd3

i meant the height of the whole thing...a lot of the bunk bed type beds we have seen are too tall with where the fan is located in minisnicks room.


----------



## snickerd3

thats great he loves it!!!!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> i meant the height of the whole thing...a lot of the bunk bed type beds we have seen are too tall with where the fan is located in minisnicks room.


On Ikea's site they say the height is 46" and that seems about right. It's much shorter than typical bunk beds.


----------



## snickerd3

that is much shorter.


----------



## klk

Well, its been a long time since I've posted. Between work and the baby, haven't had much free time.

The first six months was a nightmare (reflux and sleep issues). But now, Emily is just fantastic. She is almost a year old (10 months adjusted) and has been walking for the last couple of weeks. She is super little though (~18 lbs, ~26" high) so its very freaky to see such a little baby walking. Sleep training has worsened her separation anxiety, but at least we're getting a full nights sleep now. Here's a recent picture:




I can't believe I'm already planning her 1st birthday! where did the time go?


----------



## momech

Glad everything has worked out well, klk! She's a cutie!


----------



## snickerd3

klk...such a cutie, Love the shades. I hear ya on the tiny...minisnick was only 15# 10oz and 29 inches tall by his first birthday. But now at 20 months he is just over 25#s &amp; 32.25 inches tall. talk about delayed growth spurt.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Took the kiddos to the zoo yesterday. I forgot how much fun it can be with kiddos this age. They are always super exicted to see the animals and wanted to know everything about them. I will definately have to take them back again.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick is such a dork. He was playing in his room while I was watching a movie in mine. All of a sudden he comes running into the bedroom and starts dancing to the movie soundtrack.


----------



## jeb6294

Seriously!!! What is it about my kids and coloring themselves?!?! Yes, that is nail polish and yes, this is one of those times I am glad I'm 8,000 miles away...


----------



## Ble_PE

^WOW. Mrs. Ble would go absolutely crazy if mini-ble did something like that.


----------



## kevo_55

Oh man, I have been up since 2:30 am. Mini-kevo went a little crazy with the crying last night.


----------



## MA_PE

On the plus side, it looks like he kept it all on his body and didn't paint the house.


----------



## snickerd3

painful cleanup to follow


----------



## jeb6294

MA_PE said:


> On the plus side, it looks like he kept it all on his body and didn't paint the house.


Yeah, about that....

I guess they did it in their room and got it on the new carpet. The wife did what she could but I guess there's still a pink stain there. I'm sure it's not the last time something will be spilled in there and we got a remnant cut to fit the room over the hardwood floors so it won't be a huge ordeal to replace when they get a little older.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick went through the dvd cabinet yesterday pulled out the Incredibles dvd brought it over to me and said "on please" then started walking over to the dvd player.


----------



## cdcengineer

Our little man turned two a few weeks ago. he suddenly wants TV. He watches bits of Shrek everyday. Last week it was Nemo. He even tries to work the remote. Bad habit we will have to break.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble is all into Winnie the Pooh. He'll ask every so often "Peepee pooh?" (he says peepee instead of piglet, although he has just started saying pilet.)


----------



## snickerd3

ever since we took minisnick to the zoo over 4th of july weekend he is obsessed with animal sounds and pictures.

he is at a point where he will say the name once then goes back to gibberish if we ask again when the other of us gets to the room.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I've made cross country roadtrips go a little quicker by making the appropriate animal noise when passing a field full of cows, pigs, horses, etc.

Bottom Line: He may not grow out of it.


----------



## 3point5

My initial response is … "none that I know about…"

but here is my practice kiddo


----------



## snickerd3

husky with different colored eyes!!!! love it!!!!


----------



## snickerd3

THis morning Mr snick said he would take minisnick to daycare today, I'm like ok bonus time for me. Minisnick got up and came down to the kitchen asking for juice so I gave him some then headed out for work. I told him bye and he went nuts...he wasn't too happy with me breaking his morning routine...dressed in pjs he tried following me out the front door.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick is startinf to like the pool. He went from sitting on the edge and slidding in while holding our hands to sort of jumping into our arms this weekend.

he also got a mouthful of water as I unintentionally sank deeper into the water when a wasp/bee landed on back...oops.


----------



## kevo_55

Mini-kevo was trying to talk over this weekend.

I kept repeating "goo" and she actually said it back a few times!!


----------



## snickerd3

Yeah!!!


----------



## momech

Swimming just clicked for my son yesterday. He has been all over the pool with a life jacket on, but he was really hesitant to take it off. He swam across the pool underwater, coming up twice to get a breath. That instantly reduces a parent's anxiety about having a child in/around the water.


----------



## snickerd3

wish i had the video camera charged and ready last night. Minisnick was meticulously going through the books in his bookcase last night. With a pointed finger and a slight lean towards the bookcase he pointed to each book as he made is way across the shelf looking for one to read. When he found the one he was looking for he would take it off the shelf and bring it over. We would read it then he went back to bookcase and started his process all over....I think we read like a dozen books yesterday.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My son started first grade yesterday. He was really excited to start at a new school this year since we're moving to a new area. The school was doing a small ceremony to celebrate back to school and all he wanted to do was go inside and get back to work. I really hope he keeps up his love for school.


----------



## snickerd3

back to school already???? That's early.


----------



## willsee

Schools open next monday here...we have a couple of final punches that need to be finished up in a hurry.

My younger sis-in law starts tomorrow and when I was in high school we started about this time as well.


----------



## Master slacker

Damn. We always started in the last week of August and ended by the 2nd week of May.

Back to kiddos, mini-MS is a regular mountain goat. Climbing *everything* from bed to couch to folding chair to bookcase... Little dude has fallen a few times, but he's hard at it.

Second, he has learned the art of jumping. Well, he knows of it, but may be able to clear the ground enough to get a feeler gauge under his toes. Funny to watch.


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> Damn. We always started in the last week of August and ended by the 2nd week of May.
> Back to kiddos, mini-MS is a regular mountain goat. Climbing *everything* from bed to couch to folding chair to bookcase... Little dude has fallen a few times, but he's hard at it.
> 
> Second, he has learned the art of jumping. Well, he knows of it, but may be able to clear the ground enough to get a feeler gauge under his toes. Funny to watch.


Very funny to watch the art of learning to jump.


----------



## snickerd3

The monkey see monkey do stage is hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## OSUguy98

MiniOSU turned 1 last Tuesday (8/2)... hard to believe she's already a year old... crawling around like crazy, pulling up on anything and everything she can... rug burn on the face seems to be our biggest issue nowadays... it's fun chasing her around the living room and doing whatever I can to make her laugh


----------



## csb

Took our kid mutton bustin' last night...he held on so tight that they had to tell him to let go when the sheep fell down. He had a blast.


----------



## Master slacker

Did you get to keep the delicious animal?


----------



## csb

I wish!


----------



## ElCid03

Bay ElCid will be 2 in October; guess she's not really a baby anymore.


----------



## snickerd3

^so will minisnick. Hard to believe its been 2 yrs already. ALthough I like the walking and almost talking stage much better.


----------



## snickerd3

i might have to bust out one of minisnicks birthday presents a little early. He LOVES puzzles. He has 3 chunky wood ones now. A single puzzle is no longer a challenge for him. we dump the 3 puzzles worth of pieces into a bag and mix them up and dump them on the floor and put the 3 boards in front of him and let him go at it.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble loves puzzles too. He has around 12 or so and he can do all of them with ease. He also knows where we keep them and he will dump all the pieces on the floor at least once a day.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Mini-buff is also a puzzler. Maybe being the offspring of an engineer has something to do with it? My wife is not spacial at all; OTOH, I have been told that I am VERY special.


----------



## csb




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

So my 6yr old son decided he would walk home from school yesterday. Unfortunately, he didnt tell anyone he would be walking (Mrs Dex was going to pick him up) and we haven't taught him the way home yet (approx 2.5 miles). So Mrs Dex along with a handful of teachers spent 45 minutes frantically searching for him and were on the verge of calling the police to issue an Amber Alert before one of the teachers ended up finding him about a half mile away just strolling down the sidewalk like nothing was wrong.

The reason he was only a half mile away after 45 minutes was because he started off going west down the main road along the front of the school(the wrong way), went about a half mile before realizing he went the wrong way. He turned around, walked back toward the school, somehow walked right past the school without anyone seeing him, then continued on towards the east. He made it about a half mile before one of the teachers on the search caught up to him in her car.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Dexman PE said:


> So my 6yr old son decided he would walk home from school yesterday. Unfortunately, he didnt tell anyone he would be walking (Mrs Dex was going to pick him up) and we haven't taught him the way home yet (approx 2.5 miles). So Mrs Dex along with a handful of teachers spent 45 minutes frantically searching for him and were on the verge of calling the police to issue an Amber Alert before one of the teachers ended up finding him about a half mile away just strolling down the sidewalk like nothing was wrong.
> The reason he was only a half mile away after 45 minutes was because he started off going west down the main road along the front of the school(the wrong way), went about a half mile before realizing he went the wrong way. He turned around, walked back toward the school, somehow walked right past the school without anyone seeing him, then continued on towards the east. He made it about a half mile before one of the teachers on the search caught up to him in her car.


I'm glad to see that everything turned out all right. In that mind, I LOL'd at this. I did something similar when I was his age. I ended up at a fire station. When my mom got there, I cringed away from her, cuz I knew I was in trouble.


----------



## ElCid03

It happens. Young men like to explore their surroundings. I bet he has a sore [email protected]# though.


----------



## Supe

Your wife's got more guts than I do, Dex. Even not being Junior's biological padre, I'd have had the damn National Guard sweeping the city if she had been gone 5 seconds.


----------



## Dark Knight

Dexman PE said:


> So my 6yr old son decided he would walk home from school yesterday. Unfortunately, he didnt tell anyone he would be walking (Mrs Dex was going to pick him up) and we haven't taught him the way home yet (approx 2.5 miles). So Mrs Dex along with a handful of teachers spent 45 minutes frantically searching for him and were on the verge of calling the police to issue an Amber Alert before one of the teachers ended up finding him about a half mile away just strolling down the sidewalk like nothing was wrong.
> The reason he was only a half mile away after 45 minutes was because he started off going west down the main road along the front of the school(the wrong way), went about a half mile before realizing he went the wrong way. He turned around, walked back toward the school, somehow walked right past the school without anyone seeing him, then continued on towards the east. He made it about a half mile before one of the teachers on the search caught up to him in her car.


Wow. Glad everything ended in a good note. My wife would have gone ballistic and I would have done what Supe mentioned in his post:call the National Guard.


----------



## snickerd3

glad you found him dex


----------



## snickerd3

well it looks like we just became a baseball fan family. My sister and I took minisnick to his first baseball game on Friday at Wrigley (cubs vs cards). Free tickets from my sisters work. field box seats maybe 20 or so rows from the field just left of home plate.

minisnick had a BLAST. he would tap my sister's arm and point to the field when he noticed her not looking at the game. He got mad when the people in front of us kept getting up. I didn't see the reaction since he was sitting in my lap but apparently on several occassions he got this pissed off look on his face pointed to the people standing then pointed down to their seats trying to tell them to sit their asses down because he couldn't see.

The planes for the Chicago air and water show were also practicing right over the stadium so we got to see some tricks in the sky too.

Larry king threw the first pitch and sang the 7th inning stretch...wow he is OLD!!

Now every stick minisnick finds a baseball bat that he practices his swing with. When we got home last night he ran for his room and found his little bat that came with his little tikes 3-1 sports center toy and tried hitting the foam baseball he got at the game.

Mr snick is sort of bummed he couldn't go, but they were too good of seats to pass up...and my sister only got 2 tickets. MInisnick was free since he was under 2.


----------



## momech

snickerd3 said:


> well it looks like we just became a baseball fan family. My sister and I took minisnick to his first baseball game on Friday at Wrigley (cubs vs cards). Free tickets from my sisters work. field box seats maybe 20 or so rows from the field just left of home plate.
> minisnick had a BLAST. he would tap my sister's arm and point to the field when he noticed her not looking at the game. He got mad when the people in front of us kept getting up. I didn't see the reaction since he was sitting in my lap but apparently on several occassions he got this pissed off look on his face pointed to the people standing then pointed down to their seats trying to tell them to sit their asses down because he couldn't see.
> 
> The planes for the Chicago air and water show were also practicing right over the stadium so we got to see some tricks in the sky too.


I've been to lots of MLB games, but probably my favorite was in '99 at Wrigley for Cubs vs. Rockies. The air show was going on and Sosa and McGwire were dueling for a new single season home run record. Sosa hit two homers in the game.


----------



## FLBuff PE

momech said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well it looks like we just became a baseball fan family. My sister and I took minisnick to his first baseball game on Friday at Wrigley (cubs vs cards). Free tickets from my sisters work. field box seats maybe 20 or so rows from the field just left of home plate.
> minisnick had a BLAST. he would tap my sister's arm and point to the field when he noticed her not looking at the game. He got mad when the people in front of us kept getting up. I didn't see the reaction since he was sitting in my lap but apparently on several occassions he got this pissed off look on his face pointed to the people standing then pointed down to their seats trying to tell them to sit their asses down because he couldn't see.
> 
> The planes for the Chicago air and water show were also practicing right over the stadium so we got to see some tricks in the sky too.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to lots of MLB games, but probably my favorite was in '99 at Wrigley for Cubs vs. Rockies. The air show was going on and Sosa and McGwire were dueling for a new single season home run record. Sosa hit two homers in the game.
Click to expand...

*cough* cheater *cough*


----------



## momech

FLBuff PE said:


> *cough* cheater *cough*


lusone:


----------



## snickerd3

*****TMI warning*****for those with boys...when they started realizing they could control the muscles to pee, did they have problems letting go?

I have a dr appt set for minisnick this afternoon, not sure if he has a urinary tract infection or just realizing he can control the peeing and experiencing anxiety. he has been holding the front of his diaper when he pees and last night during a bath he all of sudden squeezed his legs for a pee pee dance then started crying/screaming when spursts of pee came out. He just about jumped out of tub last night.

poor little guy.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> *****TMI warning*****for those with boys...when they started realizing they could control the muscles to pee, did they have problems letting go?
> I have a dr appt set for minisnick this afternoon, not sure if he has a urinary tract infection or just realizing he can control the peeing and experiencing anxiety. he has been holding the front of his diaper when he pees and last night during a bath he all of sudden squeezed his legs for a pee pee dance then started crying/screaming when spursts of pee came out. He just about jumped out of tub last night.
> 
> poor little guy.


It's pretty well documented that at some point little boys notice their weiner and like to grab onto it and play with it. (some never grow out of this phase). If he's crying in pain when he pees there is some sort of a problem there. Usually it's sqeals of delight as they discover that they can point, aim and shoot. (Again to some this never gets old and is always fun).

Hope it's a nothing and he's ok.


----------



## Ble_PE

Yea, it definitely sounds like there is something wrong. Mini-ble has never cried out in pain since he started going to the bathroom.

Which reminds me, mini-ble is pretty much potty trained now!! He still wears a diaper/pull-up when he sleeps, but during the day he never has one on. He always asks to go and has had very few accidents since we started the process.


----------



## snickerd3

yeah minible!!! Really wishing minisnick would start. some days he likes the potty others no interest at all.

if it happened all the time that would be one thing, but if he is in a diaper and occupied with something he doesn't react, it is just when he realizes he is peeing that he grabs the diaper or the crying last night.


----------



## Jacob_PE

My daughter lost her first tooth yesterday. It had been loose for a while and it was corn on the cob at school that finally did the trick. She said it only hurt a little. Might sound strange but I felt super proud of her.


----------



## snickerd3

Yeah!!! so what does the tooth fairy bring now a days?


----------



## Jacob_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Yeah!!! so what does the tooth fairy bring now a days?


A crisp $5 bill.


----------



## snickerd3

wow i got quarters...even got $1 a couple times.

times have changed


----------



## MA_PE

$5 for a tooth!!!! Wait here while I go grab my vice-grips.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MA_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *****TMI warning*****for those with boys...when they started realizing they could control the muscles to pee, did they have problems letting go?
> I have a dr appt set for minisnick this afternoon, not sure if he has a urinary tract infection or just realizing he can control the peeing and experiencing anxiety. he has been holding the front of his diaper when he pees and last night during a bath he all of sudden squeezed his legs for a pee pee dance then started crying/screaming when spursts of pee came out. He just about jumped out of tub last night.
> 
> poor little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty well documented that at some point little boys notice their weiner and like to grab onto it and play with it. (some never grow out of this phase).
Click to expand...

I think Bill Engvall described it best as protection from the "Weiner thief." Someone (and you'll never find out who) will tell your son that there is a Weiner Thief out there and they have to hold onto it for dear life or it will be stolen.

Weiner thief


----------



## Master slacker

Mini-MS says "sssssssssssss" before, during, or after he drains his reservoir when he's not wearing his diaper. Usually, it's on the floor and he's quite proud of it. On a positive note, he'll grab a paper towel and clean it up himself.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ My nephew did that too. Except he had the problem of not being able to hold anything, so literally ever 5 minutes he would do a little spurt on the floor if he didn't have a pullup on. He usually got most of them, but every once in a while you would find one he missed (usually with a bare foot or with socks).


----------



## snickerd3

well no infection...guess thats good. just need to keep an eye on things. up to 26 lbs 4 oz and 34.25 inches tall though....I thought he grew a few inches. at 18 month checkup which was really around 19 mo, he was 25 lbs and 32.25 inches.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ He's getting bigger. That's great!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> well no infection...guess thats good. just need to keep an eye on things. up to 26 lbs 4 oz and 34.25 inches tall though....I thought he grew a few inches. at 18 month checkup which was really around 19 mo, he was 25 lbs and 32.25 inches.


:lmao:

Sorry, but I find this all too comical as mini-MS is very similar. 18 month checkup at 19 months, et al. His 19 monther was last month and he weighed in at an earth-shattering 21 pounds and, I think, 31 inches. Little dude is a Tazmanian Devil dressed as a string bean.


----------



## envirotex

My oldest was the same as a toddler. Tall and thin. The youngest has always been at the top of the charts for height and weight.

In related news, the oldest starts tonight on o-line in his first JV football game of the season! He currently 6', and 145#. Glad they wear lot's of padding...

Go team!


----------



## Supe

A 145# lineman? Shouldn't he be playing corner or wide out?


----------



## envirotex

Supe said:


> A 145# lineman? Shouldn't he be playing corner or wide out?


Probably, he played quite a bit of defense as a freshman. He's an outside tackle right now. He does hit hard, though, and they use lot's of screen plays that need some more nimble linemen to chase down linebackers. Our QBs are short...

He'll probably get moved back to defense next year. It's kind of a remnant from middle school, when he was one of the tallest kids so they put him on the line. Like I said, I'm glad they wear pads...


----------



## snickerd3

our highschool football team's practice field is near minisnicks daycare so i see the practice going on when i pick him up...if there is even a single player taller than 5'5" and more than 120 pounds while wearing pads i'd be surprised...


----------



## envirotex

JV team won last night 7-6. Son had two holding calls against him (doh! it happens on every play just don't get caught), but otherwise lots of awesome blocking...best play was one of those screen plays where the LB never knew what hit him.

on to the greyhounds next week!

go team!


----------



## snickerd3

Yeah!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Today is mini-ble's first day of preschool. I still can't believe he's already going to school, but I know it will be good for him. I was planning on driving down to go with him and Mrs. ble, but we decided that it would probably make it harder on him when we leave, so I'll just have to wait to hear from Mrs. ble on how it went.

Also, mini-ble2 slept for almost 7 hours straight last night! So nice to have uninterrupted sleep.


----------



## snickerd3

Yeah...sleep is great!!!

Preschool already!!!! wow time flies...he will be in kindergarten before you can blink an eye.

Minisnicks daycare also runs a preschool program so I don't have to worry about arranging that when it is time. Although he will be in preschool for an extra year since his birthday is after the Sept 1 cut off for kindergarten.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> Minisnicks daycare also runs a preschool program so I don't have to worry about arranging that when it is time. Although he will be in preschool for an extra year since his birthday is after the Sept 1 cut off for kindergarten.


This is how the daycare center is for both of my kiddos. My son made the smooth transition from daycare -&gt;preschool -&gt; 1/2day kindergarten -&gt; 1st grade.

It helped that we always called it school and never called it daycare. As far as my kiddos know, they've been in "school" for years.


----------



## snickerd3

we had our first bloody nose last night. MInisnick was walking in the kitchen while carrying his vtech helicopter and he nose dived when he tripped. Not too bad, it stopped quickley but trying to pinch a toddler nose to stop a bloody nose is rather difficult. Poor little guy was a grump the rest of the night...ice cream cake didn't even help his mood.


----------



## jeb6294

Jack got a bloody nose yesterday when Clifford accidentally punched him in the nose...there's a reason they're called boxers. He cried for a minute but was fine although in the car a little bit later we heard him telling his brother, "hey look, my boogers are red".


----------



## envirotex

snickerd3 said:


> we had our first bloody nose last night. MInisnick was walking in the kitchen while carrying his vtech helicopter and he nose dived when he tripped. Not too bad, it stopped quickley but trying to pinch a toddler nose to stop a bloody nose is rather difficult. Poor little guy was a grump the rest of the night...ice cream cake didn't even help his mood.


ice cream cake = good

hopefully he's happier today


----------



## snickerd3

just found a halloween costume for minisnick since he likes to roar he will be a dragon


----------



## Ble_PE

We took the kids to the zoo on Friday since the weather was nice. Mini-ble1 had a great time seeing all the animals and he got to feed the giraffes. On Saturday a classmate from preschool had a birthday party at a nearby petting zoo, so he definitely got to see a lot of animals this weekend. He's been talking about them ever since.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> We took the kids to the zoo on Friday since the weather was nice. Mini-ble1 had a great time seeing all the animals and he got to feed the giraffes. On Saturday a classmate from preschool had a birthday party at a nearby petting zoo, so he definitely got to see a lot of animals this weekend. He's been talking about them ever since.



What zoo did you guys go to? Trying to find a good one within a reasonable driving distance.


----------



## Ble_PE

Riverbanks zoo in Columbia. It's about an hour and twenty minutes from me, so not a bad drive. It's also a good size for smaller kids because it only took us around 3 hours or so to see everything. The zoo up in Asheboro is nice, but much, much larger.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ble_PE said:


> Riverbanks zoo in Columbia.


Concur. They've done a really nice job with that zoo.

Edventure and the State Museum aren't too far away from it either, if you want to make a day of it.


----------



## Supe

Might have to do that with Junior when my parents come for a visit, since my mother is a big fan of zoos as well.


----------



## snickerd3

might have to bust out the full size connect 4. Mr snick was playing it with minisnick on his phone. minisnick understood the point of the game, it wasn't just random drops.


----------



## Master slacker

Just got back from the 20-week ultrasound. We're having a BABY!!! Well, going in for a 20-wk ultrasound makes it obvious that #2 is on the way, but we have now confirmed that Mrs. MS is not carrying a giraffe. Thank God.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Master slacker said:


> Just got back from the 20-week ultrasound. We're having a BABY!!! Well, going in for a 20-wk ultrasound makes it obvious that #2 is on the way, but we have now confirmed that Mrs. MS is not carrying a giraffe. Thank God.


You know, this should really go in the 'Expecting' thread that someone *cough cough* started way back when. Irregardless*, congratulations!

*I am now preparing for an onslaught of insults for using this word.


----------



## Supe

Good thing too, since giraffes are born with horns.


----------



## snickerd3

yea!! congrats! so is it a boy or girl or was baby no cooperating


----------



## Master slacker

We verified 10 fingers and 10 toes. We'll know on delivery day whether the total finger count is actually 11.


----------



## ElCid03

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riverbanks zoo in Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> Concur. They've done a really nice job with that zoo.
> 
> Edventure and the State Museum aren't too far away from it either, if you want to make a day of it.
Click to expand...

I deployed out of Fort Jackson so my wife took our daughter to the Children's Museum in Columbia which was really nice.

I took my field trip to Pealrz Oyster Bar.


----------



## FF8256

Just put together the Tow Mater power quad that my sister ordered for MiniFF's 2 year birthday tomorrow. I'm fearing that i went on our last walk him with on his trike tonight... He's gonna wanna go on his electric truck for awhile and have nothing to do with his bike.


----------



## snickerd3

FF8256 said:


> Just put together the Tow Mater power quad that my sister ordered for MiniFF's 2 year birthday tomorrow. I'm fearing that i went on our last walk him with on his trike tonight... He's gonna wanna go on his electric truck for awhile and have nothing to do with his bike.


we've already told family we are going non motorized for the outdoor rideons.


----------



## Supe

Was thinking of buying Junior a Power Wheels Mustang for her birthday or x-mas this year since she's starting to get into racing (she'll sit and make shifting noises if we push her in a shopping cart), but the cost of those stupid things just baffles me, and the batteries never seem to last more than a year.


----------



## jeb6294

Got Emmett a PW's Arctic Cat side-by-side several years ago. I thought he was too young but he actually learned really quickly. He's the only 5 year old I know who can parallel park. Between the two boys, they have literally ridden the wheels off it...the plastic has worn through to nothing in spots. About a year after we got that one we got one of the 4-wheelers for Jack. It's ironic, we got the new house with the much bigger yard but they actually ride them less now. The biggest problem is our back yard drops down and those plastic wheels don't get any traction on grass so they get stuck at the bottom.

We were out yesterday and Emmett and I stopped at a couple motorcycle stores to check out the real deal so he could sit on a couple and gauge sizes a little bit. If that happens, the Arctic Cat would probably go on Craigslist and I would have to wrap the tires on the 4-wheeler with some bike tires to make that work a little better to keep Jack happy for the time being.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Any tips for teaching your kids to ride a bike without training wheels? My son loves riding his bike, but completely refuses to get on it now that I took the training wheels off. I kept them on at our previous house because the cul-de-sac we lived on was too steep to do any learning on, and now that we're at the new house with flatter streets, he won't try it. The frustrating part is that he keeps asking to go outside and ride bikes with his friends (including a couple younger ones already riding without training wheels), but decides to ride his scooter instead as soon as he remembers the TW's are removed. He's always been one of those kids that won't do anything until he knows he can do it perfectly (didn't talk until he was 18 months, but jumped right into 2-3 word sentences).


----------



## snickerd3

^ thats a toughy...maybe promise to help him practice everyday without the training wheels around dinner time when no one else is out and about?

I crashed into a fence pole shortly after the training wheels came off my bike...so I understand the hesitation.


----------



## Exception Collection

Dexman PE said:


> Any tips for teaching your kids to ride a bike without training wheels? My son loves riding his bike, but completely refuses to get on it now that I took the training wheels off. I kept them on at our previous house because the cul-de-sac we lived on was too steep to do any learning on, and now that we're at the new house with flatter streets, he won't try it. The frustrating part is that he keeps asking to go outside and ride bikes with his friends (including a couple younger ones already riding without training wheels), but decides to ride his scooter instead as soon as he remembers the TW's are removed. He's always been one of those kids that won't do anything until he knows he can do it perfectly (didn't talk until he was 18 months, but jumped right into 2-3 word sentences).


My father spent a few weeks after he took off the training wheels, walking/running next to the bike with the plan of "if you fall I'll catch you". One day he ran forward about twenty feet, then stopped.

I freaked out, forgot how to brake, and had a crash along the side of a short chain-link fence (that is, I was moving parallel to the fence - I slid along it for a good 10-15 feet). That was my introduction to vectors.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I remember putting a long orange streak + scratch along the length of my aunt's new Caddy. Other than that one small event, I have no recollection of learning to ride.


----------



## envirotex

Dexman PE said:


> Any tips for teaching your kids to ride a bike without training wheels? My son loves riding his bike, but completely refuses to get on it now that I took the training wheels off. I kept them on at our previous house because the cul-de-sac we lived on was too steep to do any learning on, and now that we're at the new house with flatter streets, he won't try it. The frustrating part is that he keeps asking to go outside and ride bikes with his friends (including a couple younger ones already riding without training wheels), but decides to ride his scooter instead as soon as he remembers the TW's are removed. He's always been one of those kids that won't do anything until he knows he can do it perfectly (didn't talk until he was 18 months, but jumped right into 2-3 word sentences).


Yep. Anyone can teach him, except you. Both of my boys learned to ride a bike from someone other than their parents...It wasn't because we hadn't tried to teach them, we tried. Many hours, many tears (mostly on our part). The oldest learned from the neighbor who was 2y older, the second learned from his brother and one of his friends, both 5y older...I think it's an independence thing...knowing you can do it w/o mom or dad...and come to think of it my grandma taught me how to ride a bike...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ you want to come up to Denver sometime?

Actually, that makes sense. My sister watched him for a weekend over the summer and said she got him to ride no problems (still ended up with a skinned knee). Maybe I should send him off again.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Update: when we got home from school today he asked if he could ride his bike. We pulled it out, he put on his helmet, then got on and just started riding. He didnt want me to touch it or help, so I just stood there and watched him go. He struggled the first couple of attempts but eventually got it and was riding like a champ within minutes.

He actually got disappointed when I made him stop because it was getting dark.

Im definitely a proud dad.

Edit: photos added


----------



## csb

Good on mini-dex!

My kid asked to clean the floors this evening. My kitchen floor is sparkling. People keep telling me he'll grow out of cleaning, but I'm not rushing that. I'm hyping cleaning for all it's worth.


----------



## ElCid03

Dexman PE said:


> Update: when we got home from school today he asked if he could ride his bike. We pulled it out, he put on his helmet, then got on and just started riding. He didnt want me to touch it or help, so I just stood there and watched him go. He struggled the first couple of attempts but eventually got it and was riding like a champ within minutes.
> He actually got disappointed when I made him stop because it was getting dark.
> 
> Im definitely a proud dad.
> 
> Edit: photos added



Well done Dex!


----------



## snickerd3

Yeah Minidex.



csb said:


> My kid asked to clean the floors this evening. My kitchen floor is sparkling. People keep telling me he'll grow out of cleaning, but I'm not rushing that. I'm hyping cleaning for all it's worth.


I'm with you on that one. Minisnick loves to swiffer the kitchen floor and do laundry.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snickerd3 said:


> I'm with you on that one. Minisnick loves to swiffer the kitchen floor and do laundry.


Will he fold laundry? If so, is he up for adoption?


----------



## Flyer_PE

My son liked operating the vacuum for a while. Unfortunately, the novelty has worn off. Next weekend, I think I'm going to try to teach my son how to do an oil change on my truck. Note to self: Pick up a fresh bag of oil-dry (aka kitty litter) before turning son loose around open containers.


----------



## snickerd3

wilheldp_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on that one. Minisnick loves to swiffer the kitchen floor and do laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> Will he fold laundry? If so, is he up for adoption?
Click to expand...

he tries to fold clothes. MInisnick is good at the loading and unloading of the washer and dryer.


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> Good on mini-dex!
> 
> My kid asked to clean the floors this evening. My kitchen floor is sparkling. People keep telling me he'll grow out of cleaning, but I'm not rushing that. I'm hyping cleaning for all it's worth.


Wow. how'd you do that? Enjoy it while you can. Teach him what a toilet brush is and how to work the washer and drier.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Funny thing is this morning minidex wokeup at 6:30 (usually sleeps til 8 if you let him), got dressed on his own, grabbed his own breakfast, and was quickly begging to go back outside to ride his bike again. Kid loves his bike.


----------



## csb

MA_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on mini-dex!
> 
> My kid asked to clean the floors this evening. My kitchen floor is sparkling. People keep telling me he'll grow out of cleaning, but I'm not rushing that. I'm hyping cleaning for all it's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. how'd you do that? Enjoy it while you can. Teach him what a toilet brush is and how to work the washer and drier.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure. The swiffer definitely holds some appeal, since it is a gadget that shoots water. However, he also got a large rag out and finished the floors by hand. That floor is immaculate this morning still.

I only wish it would transfer over to other things...like putting away his toys without the reluctance. I find if things are well organized to begin with it helps him out. However, the average six-year-old boy wants the world to be his lego/hot wheels track/giant farm kingdom. It's like I'm destroying the world he built when I ask him to clean up.


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> It's like I'm destroying the world he built when I ask him to clean up.


Face it, you are.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MA_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like I'm destroying the world he built when I ask him to clean up.
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, you are.
Click to expand...

That's how my son acts too...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

csb said:


> I only wish it would transfer over to other things...like putting away his toys without the reluctance. I find if things are well organized to begin with it helps him out. However, the average six-year-old boy wants the world to be his lego/hot wheels track/giant farm kingdom. It's like I'm destroying the world he built when I ask him to clean up.


You know how my mom broke me of that? She started sucking up my toys with a cannister vaccum when I didn't pick them up fast enough.


----------



## snickerd3

cannister vacuums Rock!!!


----------



## csb

Capt Worley PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only wish it would transfer over to other things...like putting away his toys without the reluctance. I find if things are well organized to begin with it helps him out. However, the average six-year-old boy wants the world to be his lego/hot wheels track/giant farm kingdom. It's like I'm destroying the world he built when I ask him to clean up.
> 
> 
> 
> You know how my mom broke me of that? She started sucking up my toys with a cannister vaccum when I didn't pick them up fast enough.
Click to expand...

I told him the story of my mom. I didn't clean my room when I was about 4 or 5 and she came in with a giant bag and loaded up everything still out. She put the whole bag in the basement for a month.

I don't know if it broke me of anything...I'm still pretty much a slob.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> cannister vacuums Rock!!!


They suck.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cannister vacuums Rock!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They suck.
Click to expand...

:banhim: :banhim: :banhim:


----------



## envirotex

Dexman PE said:


> Update: when we got home from school today he asked if he could ride his bike. We pulled it out, he put on his helmet, then got on and just started riding. He didnt want me to touch it or help, so I just stood there and watched him go. He struggled the first couple of attempts but eventually got it and was riding like a champ within minutes.
> He actually got disappointed when I made him stop because it was getting dark.
> 
> Im definitely a proud dad.
> 
> Edit: photos added



Awesome!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

FLBuff PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cannister vacuums Rock!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :banhim: :banhim: :banhim:
Click to expand...

They suck rocks.


----------



## csb

Nothing sucks as well as a car wash vacuum.

Or so I've read...


----------



## ElCid03

^wow...


----------



## csb

Bringing it back to bragging...My kid was selected as Citizen of the Month for his class! All these years of beating him have finally paid off...


----------



## snickerd3

Yeah mini csb


----------



## kevo_55

Yesterday mini-kevo was given some rice cereal for the first time and she ate it without too much trouble!!!

She's getting fat!


----------



## snickerd3

kevo_55 said:


> Yesterday mini-kevo was given some rice cereal for the first time and she ate it without too much trouble!!!
> She's getting fat!


Yeah!!!! More to love! Each babies put on weight differently.


----------



## snickerd3

I'll have to measure it tonight but minisnick is now as long or longer than the changing table. He has learned to scoot down a bit from the end or else his head is going to get bumped. If only he would use the potty regularly.


----------



## ElCid03

Little ElCid needs to start making a more concerted effort to do the same.


----------



## envirotex

Number 1 son completely disassembled the X-Box and brought it back from the red ring of death...Geek-in-training. So Proud!


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> Number 1 son completely disassembled the X-Box and brought it back from the red ring of death...Geek-in-training. So Proud!


Awesome! So you're saying he has "the knack"?


----------



## snickerd3

Thats awesome Envirotex...it always nice to have someone in the family with those kind of skills.

Minisnick's birthday weekend was a blast. As usual he got way too much stuff....but he is playing with it all so thats a plus. He woke up from his nap yesterday and headed straight for all the new toys...his first stop is usually the kitchen for a snack.

Only have to take 2 things back. He already had the curious george story collection book and for whatever reason my In laws decided to buy minisnick a bright pink etchasketch...they said it was the only color the store had...so why buy it then...because they clearly don't know the difference between a magnadoodle and etchasketch. (its what you said he could use)


----------



## Road Guy

I failed to take my camera but thus past weekend my 12 year old got scuba certified!

That's what he wantedfor his birthday so that was fine for me. Now at least I have a dive buddy since my wife doestn like to dive in the quarries in Atlanta and surrounding area...


----------



## snickerd3

Yeah! Sounds like fun. Now you have a back up buddy for whoever doesn't want to go diving any particular day


----------



## mizzoueng

envirotex, can I ship my 1st Gen to your son?  It died about 6 months ago and I haven't decided to repair or replace it.


----------



## envirotex

I'm not sure that #1 is ready to go into the repair biz just yet...I was just glad to see that he actually thought about trying to fix it first before deciding it was trash. He definitely has the the fix-it "knack", but it came from his dad not from me.


----------



## snickerd3

My signature block reminded me of something minisnick said this weekend. I was trying to open one of the toys he got for his birthday and he was getting annoyed by how long it was taking me and started whining. My mom told him to have patience and minisnick turned around to look her, gave her a look and said patience right back to her. It was hilarious.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble is starting to repeat everything that we say, so we are having to be much more careful what we say around him. The other day he was trying to repeat sh!t after I said it, but he couldn't quite get the sh sound right.

He will also tell you what he wants to do when you tell him to do something. I told him the other night while he was moving his toys from one side of the room to another that it was time to go take his bath. He looked at me and held his index finger up like he's making a point and said "Mini-ble finish this then bath, ok?" I just had to laugh.


----------



## ElCid03

Little ElCid likes to tell me all about her day on Skype but most of it is gibberish over the computer so my wife has to translate. I bought her a Little Tykes truck for her birthday and overnight she is the most popular girl in the neighborhood.


----------



## maryannette

Mini-mac got a speeding ticket!


----------



## snickerd3

uh oh!!


----------



## ElCid03

Merrimac said:


> Mini-mac got a speeding ticket!


I went to driving school behind my folks backs and got it taken off my record when I was that age.


----------



## snickerd3

you can do that in parts of IL. My sister does the traffic school when she gets tickets, but it really isn't an option down here where we live.


----------



## snickerd3

Yeah! minisnick 2 yr check went A okay and no shots needed so even better. Just need to keep an eye on his eyes. He has been going cross eyed when he drinks or puts things up to his face. If we tell him to cut it out he does it again this time on purpose. So we can't tell if the first time is the real deal or just trying to go cross eyed becausue it is a new skill he has learned.


----------



## kevo_55

Well, it is almost done. Mini-kevo will need to wear a helmet for a while. Her head is kind of wierd shaped in the back.

They scanned her yesterday so in 2 weeks, we'll get it and haver her start wearing it.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Sorry to hear that, Kevo. I hope that it is a short lived need to wear the helmet, and that mini-Kevo is healthy.

Had my first parent-teacher conference this morning for mini-Buff (for pre-school...really). Turns out Mrs. Buff and I are doing a pretty good job of parenting (pats self on back). The teachers said she is one of the easier kids for them, is always super-excited anout activities, is making firends, and is ~ 1.5 years AHEAD of where other kids her age are, as far as knowing numbers, shapes, colors, etc.

Funny story from yesterday: mini-Buff didn't want to put away her naptime stuff, and gave the teacher 4 or 5 reasons why she didn't want to. The teacher said she needed to try, but if she still couldn't do it, maybe she could ask one of her friends to help her. Sidenote: she does this at home, too, even though she is fully capable of cleaning up after herself. One of the rules is no snack until nap-time stuff is put away. So what does mini-Buff do? Does she try, then ask for help? No no no. She starts asking her friends 'Um, can you put my nap-time stuff away for me?' in her sweetest voice. She actually got an older, normally bossy girl to put it away for her! We had to have a little talk about personal responsibility. And she's not even 4! I'm in trouble in about 10 years.


----------



## snickerd3

wow she can already manipulate people to do things for her!!! You are already in trouble.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ Thanks Buff. Hopefully, it will only be 3-4 months.

Ironically, she will get her helmet on Halloween......


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble had a blast trick or treating last night as Winnie the Pooh. We took him last year to a few houses and he had fun, but this year he really knew what was going on. He would ring the doorbell and say "trick or treat" and then say "Happy Halloween" when we were leaving. I can't believe how big he is getting. Next year will be a lot of fun, and mini-ble2 will be walking around with him.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yeah, having two kids rampaging through the neighborhood is alot of fun. The one thing that makes it even more enjoyable is when you live in a neighborhood with so many kids and active parents. With so many people outside last night, we might as well had a block party.


----------



## snickerd3

Wow! Minisnick is basically a self proclaimed vegitarian, it is very difficult to get him to eat meat. Or when he does it is usually not in large amounts. So when he chowed down on the pork loin last night and asked for more twice I was pleasantly surprised. I marineated it with a ginger/garlic recipe I got at the store...it was meant for chicken but since pork is the other white meat I figured why not give it a try. It was GOOD.


----------



## YMZ PE

Aww I LOVE that there's a thread like this! Mini Zaltz is 20 months old, Baby Zaltz is 2 months old. Both girls. We were worried Mini Zaltz might not take to Baby, but she's been a very caring and considerate big sister. Hope their relationship only gets better with time!


----------



## snickerd3

Yvonne Myra Zaltz said:


> Aww I LOVE that there's a thread like this! Mini Zaltz is 20 months old, Baby Zaltz is 2 months old. Both girls. We were worried Mini Zaltz might not take to Baby, but she's been a very caring and considerate big sister. Hope their relationship only gets better with time!


My sister and I are 18 months apart. It should be fine.


----------



## Master slacker

So mini-MS had a TERRIBLE night last night. We had prepped the day so that he would take a late nap and we could keep him up long enough that all three of us could go to our friend's house for TG dinner / party. They always do it the night before so everyone can join. We woke him up from his nap around 4:30 and he decided it was time to unload. The only problem is that he *couldn't* unload. hmy:

He was uber blocked and in tremendous pain. Loooooooong story short - pain, no dinner / party, miracle, golf ball, warm bath, golf ball. Harder than diamond, I tell ya.


----------



## YMZ PE

Poor mini-MS! What was the miracle that helped him poop?


----------



## snickerd3

Whenever minisnick sees a picture of santa or a santa hat he will point at it and say Ho Ho Ho. It's so cute! We went for a Santa visit yesterday, he was so excited when he saw him while we stood in line. all waves and a bunch of ho ho ho's. Then he got all shy when it was his turn, but he was more interested in pointing out the snowman decorations to Santa then anything else. tapped him on the arm and pointed to the giant snowman, and tapped his arm again when he didn't see him looking.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Just be careful if he sees a woman wearing a Santa hat...

Mini-buff has strep throat. She was wimpering all day yesterday. She's only had two doses of antibiotics, and is already feeling better. Thank the Lord!


----------



## Master slacker

Yvonne Myra Zaltz said:


> Poor mini-MS! What was the miracle that helped him poop?


Wish I knew. After an hour of being barricaded, I went to CVS to get some antiblockage aids. When I got back, Mrs. MS said a little had passed. We thought he was done so I gave him a bath. Well, turns out warm water will loosen up a blocked child VERY well.


----------



## envirotex

Taking the 10 yo to the dentist today. He's going to need another extraction. His baby teeth just aren't falling out...when his lower front adult teeth came in they came in behind the baby teeth like shark teeth and they all had to be pulled...l'm blaming mr. etex.


----------



## snickerd3

envirotex said:


> Taking the 10 yo to the dentist today. He's going to need another extraction. His baby teeth just aren't falling out...when his lower front adult teeth came in they came in behind the baby teeth like shark teeth and they all had to be pulled...l'm blaming mr. etex.


yeah...the denstist told my mom that was happening to my two front teeth so she let them pull the pair...i didn't get my two front teeth for nearly 2 yrs after the baby teeth were pulled.


----------



## Master slacker

My upper right bicuspid had to be pulled. I can remember it like it was yesterday. I don't recall any pain, but with the way the dentist was bracing himself during the process must have made it painful had it not been for the pain meds. The crunching sounds were the absolute worst.


----------



## envirotex

^^^same exact picture yesterday but with a molar


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ &lt;shutters&gt;


----------



## snickerd3

Took back a toy minisnick already had and got him Fisher price 1,2,3 inline skates...day one in less than 30 minutes, probably closer to 15 we went from step 1 to step 2. Basically from wheels locked so he could only walk to forward only movement. He is cruising around the kitchen in quosi walking/skating fashion its a sight to see. Every day so far he wants to put them on and skate...I knew he saw the kids at daycare using the skates but I didn't realize he actually knew how to skate for the most part. By the time spring comes along and he can use them outside he should be good to go without too many falls.

My motives for the skates are actually rather selfish on my part. I want an ice skating buddy in the near future. The sooner I get him used to inline skates the sooner I can get him on the ice rink. They don't have the ice sleds at the rink so I have to wait until he is bigger. Mr snick HATES ice skating, he refuses to get on the ice ever again.


----------



## ElCid03

snickerd3 said:


> Took back a toy minisnick already had and got him Fisher price 1,2,3 inline skates...day one in less than 30 minutes, probably closer to 15 we went from step 1 to step 2. Basically from wheels locked so he could only walk to forward only movement. He is cruising around the kitchen in quosi walking/skating fashion its a sight to see. Every day so far he wants to put them on and skate...I knew he saw the kids at daycare using the skates but I didn't realize he actually knew how to skate for the most part. By the time spring comes along and he can use them outside he should be good to go without too many falls.
> 
> My motives for the skates are actually rather selfish on my part. I want an ice skating buddy in the near future. The sooner I get him used to inline skates the sooner I can get him on the ice rink. They don't have the ice sleds at the rink so I have to wait until he is bigger. Mr snick HATES ice skating, he refuses to get on the ice ever again.


You should introduce him to hockey once his skating is decent.


----------



## Master slacker

T-minus 3'ish weeks until mini-MS #2 enters the world. :beat:


----------



## snickerd3

yea!!!!


----------



## jeb6294

Took our two to "play hockey" downtown the other day. Cincinnati has an ice rink downtown every winter and we were down there with the boys one day during the week. We had taken Emmett to his first hockey game a few days before and bought him a puck while we were there and he wouldn't stop talking about it so we got him some little (street) hockey sticks at the store the next day. The boys just had to take their hockey stuff with them and since it was a weekday the rink was empty. Neither one of them knows how to skate but they had a ball smacking the puck around. It was around lunchtime so they actually had quite an audience who were very entertained while they were playing.


----------



## snickerd3

ElCid03 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took back a toy minisnick already had and got him Fisher price 1,2,3 inline skates...day one in less than 30 minutes, probably closer to 15 we went from step 1 to step 2. Basically from wheels locked so he could only walk to forward only movement. He is cruising around the kitchen in quosi walking/skating fashion its a sight to see. Every day so far he wants to put them on and skate...I knew he saw the kids at daycare using the skates but I didn't realize he actually knew how to skate for the most part. By the time spring comes along and he can use them outside he should be good to go without too many falls.
> 
> My motives for the skates are actually rather selfish on my part. I want an ice skating buddy in the near future. The sooner I get him used to inline skates the sooner I can get him on the ice rink. They don't have the ice sleds at the rink so I have to wait until he is bigger. Mr snick HATES ice skating, he refuses to get on the ice ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> You should introduce him to hockey once his skating is decent.
Click to expand...

Yep that is the plan. He has been to at least 1 NHL game a year since he was 3 months old. Usually a Blackhawks/blues game in STL since we are closer to there than the United Center.


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> T-minus 3'ish weeks until mini-MS #2 enters the world. :beat:


Awesome!!


----------



## envirotex

^^^Cool. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## snickerd3

Holy cow!!! They were outside playing when I went to pick up minisnick yesterday. After he put the toy away he was playing with he ran for the swings and wanted to be pushed!!!! He usually screams bloodly murder when we try to put him on the swing at the park. We ended up staying at daycare for another 10 minutes to play on teh swings. The wee wee wee's are much better than the screaming. If the winter weather stays away, a trip tot eh park this weekend might be in order.


----------



## Master slacker

Master slacker said:


> T-minus 3'ish weeks until mini-MS #2 enters the world. :beat:


6 days until D-day...


----------



## snickerd3

unless minims makes an early arrival


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Or "does not meet expectations"


----------



## ElCid03

Baby El Cid #2 has started to indicate his desire to arrive early. Looks like I will be Face Timing his birth!


----------



## Ble_PE

Good luck baby el cid2!! Sorry you can't be there ElCid.


----------



## snickerd3

those who have potty trained little boys, does the reward method work? Minisnick gets stickers for everytime he goes on the potty. I made a race car track on poster board that we put the stickers on....lots of winds and curves...so hopefully we will be out of diapers before we reach the end of the track.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The best way to potty train both kids was daycare. Both of mine were hesitant to stop using diapers until the peer-pressure of their classmates got too much to bear. We originally attempted the reward system with my son (similar sticker/posterboard approach), but he just didn't seem to respond to it very well.


----------



## snickerd3

Thats what I was hoping for but right now he is the oldest in his grouping. ALthough they said since minisnick is starting to use the potty they might start using him to peer pressure one of the preschool kids into using the potty...the kid is almost 5 and still not potty trained


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

One reason daycare pushed potty training so hard is that once they're 3, the school couldn't move them into the next classroom until they were trained. Something to do with state laws for staffing &amp; equipment for rooms that have diapers. Each classroom had its own name and represented a single age group, except the 3 yr olds who were split into 2. Pull-ups were ok for the older kids as long as they were only used for naptime.

All I know is that I'm glad we're done with diapers. I went shopping for a baby shower gift a few weeks ago and was floored as to how expensive those damn things are. I still don't know how I could afford diapers for 2 kids (shortly after my youngest was born).


----------



## cdcengineer

Diapers have gone up huge this past year.

I just found out we have another one on the way, so I hope we get #1 potty trained soon. He's 2.5 and shows little interest in trying. He uses the ptty very seldom. What age do boys usually get weened from diapers?


----------



## ElCid03

Little El Cid is not really interested in the commode either. I also do not wish to buy diapers for two kids.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble1 is completely potty trained except for when he sleeps, and most of the time he doesn't go during his nap. At night he will almost always pee in his pull-ups, but there are times that he doesn't and wakes up wanting to go to the bathroom. We didn't do a reward system with him really. He loved doing the peepee dance after he went to the bathroom in the potty and I think Mrs. Ble may have used some Winnie the Pooh ink stamps to reward him after going for a couple of weeks. He really picked up on it quickly, which was great because supposedly it took me a while to be potty trained. Mrs. ble used a technique she read about online that called for the kid to be naked from the waist down for 3 straight days around the house. After that, you were supposed to wait a few weeks before you started putting underwear on them (obviously we had to use diapers at night and when we took him to the child watch at the Y). He loved being able to run up to his potty and just sit down and pee.

It helped out a lot that he was trained before mini-ble2 came along so now we only have 1 in diapers. Good luck Snick, cdc, and elcid!


----------



## Master slacker

Well, mini-MS #2 came into this world EARLY Monday morning. 2:15 AM to be exact. He can poo and pee with the best of them.


----------



## Ble_PE

Congrats MS!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Congrats!!!


----------



## snickerd3

congrats MS. I forget, does that make two boys or one of each?


----------



## Master slacker

Every time I mention getting my junk snipped now, the wifey-wife scowls at me.


----------



## Master slacker

Two little boys. The poor wife is outnumbered 4 to 1 (including the cat).


----------



## envirotex

Congrats, MS! Boys are the best...


----------



## envirotex

cdcengineer said:


> Diapers have gone up huge this past year.
> 
> I just found out we have another one on the way, so I hope we get #1 potty trained soon. He's 2.5 and shows little interest in trying. He uses the ptty very seldom. What age do boys usually get weened from diapers?


They probably won't let him into kindergarten without being potty-trained.


----------



## maryannette

Congrats, MS!!


----------



## MA_PE

Congrats MS! Hope all the MSs are doing well.


----------



## engineergurl

How did I miss this? Congrats MS!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Congrats, MS!

Mini-Buff has been skiing at least 2 times a week (in ski school) since December. She hasn't wanted to go out after ski school to show us what she has learned, until last week. There is a mini-park for kids (small jumps, a mini-half-pipe, etc) that all the kids go through. I was blown away by her skiing ability, then I saw her through the pipe and jumps. HFS! She almost got air out of the 12' high walls of the pipe, carving turns the whole way. And she caught air on her jumps! And she's only 4!

&lt;---proud papa


----------



## snickerd3

Yeah minibuff. When did you start her on skis?


----------



## FLBuff PE

On her second birthday in February, 2010. She is already on her third season on skis.


----------



## ElCid03

Master slacker said:


> Well, mini-MS #2 came into this world EARLY Monday morning. 2:15 AM to be exact. He can poo and pee with the best of them.


Many congrats man! I will eat lamb kabobs in his honor.


----------



## Master slacker

Thanks, everyone. The little one is doing very well and has gained weight in the days since birth. Dude is a non-stop eating and pooping machine.

Oh... the green-eyed monster has also come about. That's not so much fun.


----------



## snickerd3

MiniMS#1 not likeing not being the center of attention anymore eh. When visiting friends/family for baby #2, I always get the older sibling a little gift too and I always visit with them first then the baby


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MiniDex lost his first tooth last night, and you can already see the adult tooth coming in. He already has a 2nd tooth loose now too (both are bottom front teeth).


----------



## envirotex

Cool. What's the going rate for the Tooth Fairy at the Dex-House?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

$0.25. And of course he was pissed because one of his friends gets a new toy for each tooth...


----------



## engineergurl

I know that they aren't really kids, but they are my kids... so I thought I would post this here... I was really proud of Ana, Rex, PJ and Rizzo this weekend. Having a house guest is stressful enough for people, but my animals are trained to NOT let people in the house and it's extra stressful for Ana who is trained to attack any stranger who comes through the door. I have made an effort to expose all of the animals to friendly people (at least those that I know aren't scared of them and won't sue me if they bite) recently so they can relearn my reactions and emotions and having someone stay for 4 days was pretty cool because, the college roomie that visited even took the dogs out a few times for me and eventually the cats warmed up to her. The only one who had a real difficult time was Rex, but I think that is because the roomie was moving furniture on me and changing things and Rex doesn't handle change too well, and it's already been a stressful year for him...

Like I said, I know they aren't real kids... but I was really really proud of them. I think the next step is to get someone they are semi-familiar with to get them to follow a few commands and give them a treat.

(okay, this will probably be my one and only contribution to this thread... EVER!)


----------



## kevo_55

Well, mini-kevo is now crawling.

Time to start baby proofing everything.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Congrats on this new mode of transport for mini-kevo!


----------



## kevo_55

^^ Thanks!

.... I think...


----------



## snickerd3

is she a true crawler or a scoocher?


----------



## kevo_55

^^Crawler, but only if she wants to.

She is content to sit and play, but if you let her see the cordless phone, remote, or her favorite toy phone she will start moving to get it.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick's crawl was like a one legged scooch, the left leg always stayed like he was sitting indian style and the right leg did all the work....he never really went too far so the play pen didn't get used as often as I thought it would have


----------



## cdcengineer

We were expecting #2. Went to the 1st ultrasound at nearly the 8th week mark Friday and saw the heartbeat. Amniotic sac looked small to the doc. I didn't get any sense of urgency, but my wife was worried. The next day the baby was gone.

I know it happens all the time, that's why they tell you not to tell people about the pregnancy until 12 weeks. But it really is tough to swallow. We had started to plan for the fall birth and now we'll have to try again.

We leave for vacation on Wednesday. I hope the time off will help the Mrs. cheer up, but I wish we weren't going anywhere now.

Just bummed out.


----------



## Supe

Sorry to hear that, CDC. Try to relax and enjoy that vacation. Sounds like some stress-free time together would be good for the two of you.


----------



## Ble_PE

CDC, I don't even know what to say. I'm sorry. Like Supe said, try to enjoy your vacation.


----------



## MA_PE

cdc. very soryy to hear this. My sympathies to you and the mrs. Enjoy your vacation time together.


----------



## cdcengineer

thanks to all for the well wishes


----------



## snickerd3

thats never an easy time. Sorry for your loss. Have fun on vacation, hopefully it will help keep your minds from lingering


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick's first 2nd yr molar finally broke through the gums this weekend. Hopefully he will be a little less crabby this week


----------



## kevo_55

Sorry to hear about the baby cdc.

I hope that you enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Thoughts and prayers from my family to yours, CDC.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Sorry for the loss, cdc. I hope that you and the Mrs. are going somewhere warm, so you guys can just chill.


----------



## knight1fox3

Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## cdcengineer

We're headed south of Playa Del Carmen. It'll be fun to play with mini CDC as he was 2.5 in December and he'll love the beach. It'll be a big change from the snow filled playground here.

Thanks again for the good thoughts. And sorry to bring that sad $h!t here, but since we hadn't told anyone the wife was pregnant nor did we tell them that we wanted to try for another baby I just wanted to vent the negative someplace.

Thanks again

On a different note, when the heck is mini CDC gonna get serious about the potty? I thought daycare would peer pressure him into it, but he's not yet really interested.


----------



## snickerd3

he's a boy. They are apparently late starters with the whole potty thing...I feel your pain. We got minisnick to sit on the potty 3 times this weekend but we just missed it all 3 times.


----------



## knight1fox3

cdcengineer said:


> We're headed south of Playa Del Carmen. It'll be fun to play with mini CDC as he was 2.5 in December and he'll love the beach. It'll be a big change from the snow filled playground here.


Playa Del Carmen is awesome! A lot of very nice beaches. Had fun taking a boat from PDC to Cozumel which has some excellent scuba spots. Also went to Isla Mujeres for a shopping day trip. Great beaches there too (and scenery since the name means "Island of Women" :dancingnaughty: ). Hope you have fun and can leave the troubles behind for a bit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Over the last week I've had 5 different people I know each welcome a new baby into their respective families. A frat buddy had his first baby on 2/29, then another college friend had his first baby on the 2nd, a poker buddy had his first baby on Monday, then a friend of my wife had her baby yesterday, and finally my sister had her baby this morning. On top of that, today is my daugher's 5th birthday. Anyone know a cheap place to buy gifts, I can't afford this many at once...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dexman PE said:


> Anyone know a cheap place to buy gifts, I can't afford this many at once...


Just make a donation in their honor to the Human Fund. Those who haven't seen Seinfeld will be touched. Those that have will either be pissed or amused.


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


> Over the last week I've had 5 different people I know each welcome a new baby into their respective families. A frat buddy had his first baby on 2/29, then another college friend had his first baby on the 2nd, a poker buddy had his first baby on Monday, then a friend of my wife had her baby yesterday, and finally my sister had her baby this morning. On top of that, today is my daugher's 5th birthday. Anyone know a cheap place to buy gifts, I can't afford this many at once...


sorry dex, no sympahties here. you have known about these so you should have planned accordingly.


----------



## MA_PE

cdcengineer said:


> On a different note, when the heck is mini CDC gonna get serious about the potty? I thought daycare would peer pressure him into it, but he's not yet really interested.


Let him pee outside in the bushes first. Boys love to pee outside. Then he can transfer the fun to the potty.



knight1fox3 said:


> Playa Del Carmen is awesome! A lot of very nice beaatches. Had fun taking a boat from PDC to Cozumel which has some excellent scuba spots. Also went to Isla Mujeres for a shopping day trip. Great beaches there too (and scenery since the name means "Island of Women" :dancingnaughty: ).


fixed it for you.


----------



## snickerd3

Took minisnick to the blackhawks/blues game in STL last night. He was super interested in the goalies. I tried posting a pic but I was having problems last night...it wouldn't let me. I tried links, copy and paste and it would show up as i was typing but as soon as it posted it disappeared


----------



## snickerd3

ok, so last night when we got home minisnick started limping and complaining about his right leg. We went outside and played just fine, then at bedtime he woke up crying about a sore knee. If he is otherwise occupied it apparently doesn't bug him...but he did take a tumble other day in the kitchen but was fine within a few seconds and witha few kisses on the booboos. So I'm not sure if it is just growing pains or something to worry about.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble will complain from time to time that his legs hurt and my parents say that I used to do the same thing when I was a kid. They say it's growing pains, but who knows? With it being his knee it might be something more though. Is it swollen at all?


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> Mini-ble will complain from time to time that his legs hurt and my parents say that I used to do the same thing when I was a kid. They say it's growing pains, but who knows? With it being his knee it might be something more though. Is it swollen at all?


not that i could tell...which really makes me think it is just growing pains. But if he is still like that today I might make an appt tomorrow for him just to make sure it isn't something else. I have bad knees, no need to mess his up at an early age.


----------



## Master slacker

Rub some dirt on it and get back in the game!


----------



## Chucktown PE

Went with Mrs. Chuck to newest mini-Chuck's 4 month checkup today. Mrs. Chuck was concerned that newest mini-Chuck was going to need one of those baby helmets so she wanted me to come with her. He had some torticollis (tightness in the neck muscles) since he was born. He was a big baby (9lb 11oz) and so apparently he had to turn his head to one side in utero to make himself comfortable. 2 months ago Mrs. Chuck noticed that he was getting a bad flat spot on the right side of his head because he was always turning his head to the right while sleeping, in the car seat, in the swing, etc.. We started doing some neck exercises with him (recommended by the pediatrician) and fast forward two months, the pediatrician says no helmet required (saves mucho $$$). Newest mini-Chuck weighed in at 17lb 9oz which puts him in the 95 percentile for weight and he's 26 inches long which puts him in the 95 percentile for height as well. The kid is huge.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Also, I'm an assistant coach for oldest mini-Chuck's baseball team this year. All the kids (11 of them) are 5 to 7 and it's coach's pitch. Oldest mini-Chuck needs some help while in the outfield so I committed to doing this so I could help him get better this year. I'm probably doing more harm than good but I enjoy doing it and it beats the hell out of sitting in the bleachers. He is hitting the ball really well this year.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Damn, sounds like Mini-chuck is a lead brick. Good news is that big babies tend to turn into skinny adults.

Good to hear he's healthy!!


----------



## Chucktown PE

Big babies also sleep well. He started sleeping through the night at 9 weeks old. Both of my other kids started sleeping through the night at 10 weeks old, and they were both above average size, although not as big as this one.


----------



## MA_PE

So, you get to enter the fun and exciting world of youth sports. Enjoy it but don't take it too seriously, too early.

Glad to hear all the mini-chuck's are doing well.


----------



## snickerd3

wow thats a big baby. I need to thank minisnick again for waiting until he could walk to pack on the pounds.


----------



## Chucktown PE

MA_PE said:


> So, you get to enter the fun and exciting world of youth sports. Enjoy it but don't take it too seriously, too early.
> 
> Glad to hear all the mini-chuck's are doing well.


I definitely don't take the youth sports seriously. The only thing I'm serious about is that they are good sports and listen to the coaches. I had some bad experiences growing up with overzealous parents who thought their kids were going to be the next Bo Jackson, so I'm probably overly cautious about being an intense coach.


----------



## csb

That's a giant Chuck-roast! Our kid was a giant as well...and he's still pushing the 95th percentile on everything.


----------



## OSUguy98

Haven't posted a pic of Min-OSU in awhile...

she's 19 months now... talking like crazy, repeating almost everything she hears... She's doing pretty well with her alphabet and numbers (gets a little confused with M and W and N and Z... and then 6 and 9)


----------



## envirotex

csb said:


> That's a giant Chuck-roast! Our kid was a giant as well...and he's still pushing the 95th percentile on everything.


We have one of those as well...current predictions are 6' 4"

The grocery bill sucks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Question for the group: At what age should I start to get worried about my son not getting chicken pox? He's almost 7 and finishing up 1st grade now, and I haven't heard of a single case of chicken pox in either his current school or previous daycare (when he was younger). I also have not seen/heard anything happening at my daughter's daycare center (she's 5).


----------



## envirotex

^^^A friend of my son's who is 16 just had them...The vaccine is not always a guarantee against them either, as mini-envirotex had them when he was about 2 or 3 after already getting the vaccine.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Did they get the chicken pox vaccine?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not that I know of, my wife handled all of their medical stuff.


----------



## kevo_55

I remember the days when there was no chicken pox vaccine.

We were simply told to go and play with the kid who actually had chicken pox at the time.....


----------



## envirotex

The problem with the vaccine is that the effectiveness wears off after a while, but not for every kid at the same rate...and initially when the vaccine first came out there were more problems with it wearing off sooner (about 10 years ago when my kid got his dose). This is the same for the MMR, also. That's why you hear about college kids who live in dorms having outbreaks and needing to get re-vaccinated all the time...international students who have never been vaccinated, or kids who travel to other countries spread around the bugs.


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


> Not that I know of, my wife handled all of their medical stuff.


it is required around here to attend school.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yep, wife told me last night the vaccines were required. Tells you how much I've been paying attention...


----------



## snickerd3

Even though minisnick got the vaccine, if any of his classmates still ge tthe chicken pox you better believe I'm having them over for a playdate. I'd much rather he have the natural immunity....especially since have chicken pox post puberty could lead to sterility problems.


----------



## envirotex

Dexman PE said:


> Yep, wife told me last night the vaccines were required. Tells you how much I've been paying attention...


Some days I wish I had a wife.


----------



## mudpuppy

^ :GotPics:


----------



## envirotex

Just reminded that lil tex thinks Tom and Jerry are the funniest cartoons, ever. One of my favorite memories of him (about 3) is LOL, RTFL in the living room when Mr. Envirotex and I had finally gotten to sleep in on a Saturday AM (til about 7).


----------



## bradlelf

Here are my kiddos from Easter morning ...


----------



## CbusPaul

Still early, but I knocked up Mrs. Cbus.


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Congratulations!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Congrats, Cbus!


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick is hilarious. His hair grows like a weed. We gave him another hair cut last night (buzzed the sides and back, didn't touch the top)...he screamed and squirmed the whole time. 5 minutes after we got done he came back into the kitchen rubbing his head and said with a smile on his face..."my hair is gone" We asked him if he liked they way it was now and he responded with a big emphatic YES. We asked him if he will squirm the next time since he likes the cooler cut and he said no...we shall see though. I think it finally clicked WHY we cut his hair...the heat this weekend was brutal.


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Love the look on their faces when they finally *get* why Mom and Dad do the things they do.

MiniYMZ used to be fluent in Language #2, but her abilities are all but gone since she started preschool and is no longer spending all day with the grandparents. I try to speak it with her at home but she responds either with a terrible accent or in English. I'm kind of bummed about that.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble1 is pretty much fluent in 2 languages, but it's been hard since he started preschool. It helps that he still stays at home with mrs. ble when he's not in school. It's amazing to me how he understands both languages and knows who he needs to talk to in which language. He'll be talking with my in-laws in their language and then turn to my parents and speak English.


----------



## YMZ PE

^ It used to be like that with Mini YMZ, sigh. Do you try speaking with Mini-ble1 in the second language too?


----------



## Ble_PE

I speak both languages to him. There are times that I'm unsure of how to say something in the second language, so I end up speaking English.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ what language? If you don't mind my asking...


----------



## Ble_PE

Spanish.


----------



## snickerd3

our neighbors have custody of their grandson and the other set of grandparents are over almost every other weekend...while they were outside playing we could hear the other grandma getting the little boy, who is a little over 2, to repeat the numbers in english then in spanish as she pushed him on the swing.


----------



## YMZ PE

Mini YMZ learns Spanish at school, but I'm trying to refresh her Thai. It's a tonal language and pretty difficult to speak correctly, so I don't want her to lose it.


----------



## envirotex

Last day of school tomorrow. Last day of elementary school tomorrow.


----------



## Master slacker

Do you get to walk across a stage and graduate or anything?


----------



## envirotex

No. But apparently, a pair of black Nike Elite basketball crew socks is a necessity for a 5th grade crossing over ceremony. Just so you know.


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo minisnick has his first dentist visit tomorrow morning...that should be interesting. not exactly sure what to expect seeing as he is 2.5 yrs old.


----------



## Ble_PE

That reminds me that I need to schedule mini-ble1's next dentist appt. He went for the first time in January and did reasonably well considering he was getting his teeth scraped for the first time.


----------



## snickerd3

he will occasionally fight the brushing by biting down on the brush, but he has gotten much better hence I scheduled the appointement...just not sure how he is going to react...will probably depend on the dentist and hygenist...although the hygenists are all girls so he will be in heaven.


----------



## jeb6294

Had to take Emmett in to the dentist to get one of his teeth taken out a few months ago when I was still home (this one wasn't coming out and the new one was starting to come in behind it). Nothing better than a 6 year old hopped up on nitrous.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## snickerd3

minisnick did great at the dentist visit. he even got some of his teeth polished too. He only started pushing away when she used the water vacuum to get the rinse water out of his mouth.

DId well when the dentist came in too...although the binocular things attached to the glasses kind of bothered him...he got all shy again when he saw the dentist...I think if the dr would have come in without them, explained them and THEN put them on I think minisnick wouldn't have been as shy. very patient with minisnick.

no where near as bad as taking him to the dr....he freaks because he thinks he is going to get shots everytime we go.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Two kids finally at the same school again, so nice.

My daughter finally graduated up to kindergarten which allows her to join her older brother at the summer program with the elementary school. Having both kids at the same school saves 15 minutes off of my commute (each way), plus saves a ton of money over the daycare center she used to be at.


----------



## Master slacker

Krakosky said:


> You heard her, someone go draw a vagina in paint. This sounds like a job for MS.


This sounds like a challenge. Now, I must admit I don't have the know-how to make a Hydra or plane on a treadmill, but I'm sure I can make a vagina.


----------



## envirotex

Anyone else's kids play lacrosse? My mini-tex plays, and he loves it. It was his second season this year. It's kind of like hockey, but without the ice rink...


----------



## snickerd3

envirotex said:


> Anyone else's kids play lacrosse? My mini-tex plays, and he loves it. It was his second season this year. It's kind of like hockey, but without the ice rink...


too yuppy of a sport for our area....as is hockey unfornuately.

just the basics around here. Baseball football soccer track basketball and volleyball. golf is a club sport


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The only way to get your kid into a "basic" sport around here is to have them born into it. If your kid doesn't show a natural talent in the sport by age 10, you might as well kiss any chances of them playing it (even just recreationally) goodbye.


----------



## envirotex

snickerd3 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else's kids play lacrosse? My mini-tex plays, and he loves it. It was his second season this year. It's kind of like hockey, but without the ice rink...
> 
> 
> 
> too yuppy of a sport for our area....as is hockey unfornuately.
> 
> just the basics around here. Baseball football soccer track basketball and volleyball. golf is a club sport
Click to expand...

LAX has really taken off here in Texas. It was originally a Native American game. That's what got my son interested in the first place. All the commotion feels like when soccer really took off when I was a little kid.


----------



## envirotex

Dexman PE said:


> The only way to get your kid into a "basic" sport around here is to have them born into it. If your kid doesn't show a natural talent in the sport by age 10, you might as well kiss any chances of them playing it (even just recreationally) goodbye.


In Texas, any boy can play football for as long as he wants...maybe not on varsity until he's a senior (because that's required by rule).

It's religion here.

The others get to be "club sports" by 6th grade. If you haven't already played, it's too late. If you quit playing for a while, it's too late. I think that's what has killed little league baseball in the US.


----------



## snickerd3

they take EVERYONE around here because they need the bodies. Saw the local highschool football team practicing the other day (summer work outs) probably not a kid out there more than 120-130 lbs. Being a farming town I figured we would have a couple big guys...but apparently not.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yeah, too many parents (at least in the suburbs) have elevated the game to the point they expect their children to be the next Tiger Woods that they've essentially eliminated the recreational sport. I grew up in a small mountain town and could play any of the basic sports I wanted to. I even played 3 varsity sports EACH YEAR in highschool (soccer, wrestling, and track/baseball). I fear my son won't be able to play any ONE of them by middle school if he's not dedicated to it within the next few years...


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> Anyone else's kids play lacrosse? My mini-tex plays, and he loves it. It was his second season this year. It's kind of like hockey, but without the ice rink...


ummm... no field hockey is like hockey with out the ice.... lacrosse is much much different, cradling the ball in the basket is much more difficult than dribbling the ball in field hockey...


----------



## MA_PE

I always referred to LAX as the game "where you can beat the other kids with the stick as long as you are holding it with both hands"


----------



## snickerd3

ringling bros circus is coming to the area in October. We are thinking about taking minisnick for his bday. His ticket will be free...shortly after he was born I signed him up at their website and they sent out a voucher for a free ticket (not front rows) for any of their shows anytime without an expiration date. the only catch is we have to go to the arena's box office to buy the tickets. Since he is older now and can appreciate it, it will be worth using the voucher. The show is called Dragon which he loves and there are motorcycles, tigers, dogs, elephants flying and fire in the show....all the things he also likes.


----------



## engineergurl

a friend of mine used to train elephants for them... for real


----------



## mudpuppy

^She sounds pretty cool!


----------



## Master slacker

Hold on a sec, WTF did my mini-MS #1 posts go?


----------



## YMZ PE

Looks like they deleted the entire pissing match, and all the regular Kids of EB posts as well. And I was so proud of Mini YMZ's pooping on the potty too.


----------



## Master slacker

I don't bitch much (if at all) about this forum, but got damn, a blanket delete was completely unnecessary. Wowzers, Billy, I sure am f'n glad I put up one of my favorite and proudest "Kids of EB" posts (mini #1 talking in sentences and telling stories) right in the middle of the sh*t slinging, pissing match that got the whole morning wiped out in a go-for-broke cleansing mission. Gee willickers.


----------



## YMZ PE

That's what we get for trying to get the thread back on track while other members still aren't willing to let it go.

I'm also sad we lost the story about Mini Dex peeing on trees.


----------



## envirotex

wow.


----------



## snickerd3

when did you all take your kids to the eye dr for the first time? minisnick isn't having any trouble, quite the opposite he can spot a hawk or other single bird in the sky at great distances.


----------



## Flyer_PE

I think ours was 5 at first eye exam. He's wearing glasses just like both parents.


----------



## snickerd3

So right before starting school...that makes sense.

Everyone at the dentist office earlier this week was thanking and congratulating me for bringing minisnick in at 2.5yrs old. Really I had only been waiting until he would follow instructions like open mouth, stick out your tongue etc so the visit wouldn't be pointless. I have been paying for dental insurance on him since he was born...about bloody time I got some use out of it.


----------



## MA_PE

unless you notice soemthing behaviorially that indicates his/her eyesight is not up to snuff, I can't see any reason to take a toddler for an eye exam until they head off to school. You definitely want to make sure that they can see the teacher and their work ok when they start school. IIRC, don't they have eyesight and hearing tests in grade school anyway?


----------



## snickerd3

^not anymore. at least around here. Before starting school parents have to provide proof of medical physical, dental checkup, and vision checkup.


----------



## snickerd3

I remember checkup up days at elementary school. They had dentists come in to give the mouth a once over and notes were sent home if they noticed anything wrong. Nurses gave vision and hearing tests. And the lovely comb through the hair for lice check.


----------



## MA_PE

must be another "benefit" of Obamacare.


----------



## Flyer_PE

I think there was a screening at the beginning of kindergarten that caused us to do the actual eye exam but I'm not entirely sure. Since my wife and I are both near sighted, we figured the boy would be wearing glasses sooner or later too.


----------



## envirotex

In Texas, I think the visual screening in school is in 1st grade. I wouldn't worry about it too much, unless you think there's a problem.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Never taken the kiddos to the eye doctor, nor do I cover them with vision insurance. Both have regular checkups with the dentist every 6 months.


----------



## Road Guy

Master slacker said:


> I don't bitch much (if at all) about this forum, but got damn, a blanket delete was completely unnecessary. Wowzers, Billy, I sure am f'n glad I put up one of my favorite and proudest "Kids of EB" posts (mini #1 talking in sentences and telling stories) right in the middle of the sh*t slinging, pissing match that got the whole morning wiped out in a go-for-broke cleansing mission. Gee willickers.


Sorry man, I tried to keep all the "real" post but I guess I missed one or two- wasnt intendid I swear! i tried to see if I could un-delete them but cant find em.. Its on me...

For the rest of you playing raindeer games yesterday......... :jerkit:


----------



## Master slacker

S'alright. At least you (or any other admins) didn't just stay quiet and pretend it never happened. Apologies go a long way.


----------



## YMZ PE

Mini YMZ is officially potty trained at 2 years old! She's down to only a couple accidents a week, and never poops in her pants anymore.

I'm trying to teach Baby YMZ sign language, but like her big sister at this age (9 months) she simply says the words ("Ah dah" for "all done", etc.) instead of doing the signs. I think she'll be talking before a year old.


----------



## ElCid03

I wish we could get little ElCid to toliet train; 2 kids in diapers sucks.
​


----------



## snickerd3

mini snick is hilarious.

One of the daycare ladies has been on extended maternity leave. She was working yesterday and had the baby with her. On the way home I asked minisnick if he saw the baby..he said yes. I asked him if he liked the baby...he said yes. I asked him if he wanted a baby at home...he said NO!!!!!!!!!

THis morning while putting his shoes on I was talking to him and he told me in a whisper to Shhhhh, daddy is sleeping.


----------



## YMZ PE

^^ Smart kid. Are you thinking of having another?


----------



## snickerd3

we go back and forth about having second it would nice to have a playmate for minisnick, but a second kid would mean spliting an already small amount time at night between 2 kids. I would have to quit working for it to work out because I can only work part time for a year under family leave and full time SAHM mom would drive me crazy. Also I've already done the whole childbirth thing...not an experience I necessarily need to repeat.


----------



## MA_PE

I vote go for the second one now. It's nice when they are close in age and going through the same stages in close proximity. just throwing in my 0.02.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MA_PE said:


> I vote go for the second one now. It's nice when they are close in age and going through the same stages in close proximity. just throwing in my 0.02.


Agreed. Mine are 20 months apart.


----------



## kevo_55

I can't imagine a 2nd kid right now.

Then again, mini-kevo is only 13 months.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mrs Dex was already pregnant again at that point...


----------



## Ble_PE

Ours are 23 months apart and it's been great so far. It was nice that we really weren't out of the baby stage with mini-ble1 when we had mini-ble2, so we didn't have to relearn everything. Having two is definitely much harder than having one, though.


----------



## MA_PE

my two little ones are 18 months apart. When Mrs. MA said she was expecting again, I was going just shoot myself in the foot. In hindsight, it was a great thing and I'd readily do it all over again. I watch friends going back to the diapers, etc. again after getting through that stage and I just wish them luck.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Mini-Buff 1 and Mini-Buff 2 will be 4.5 years apart. My wife and her brother are 5 years apart, I'm an only child.


----------



## snickerd3

FLBuff PE said:


> Mini-Buff 1 and Mini-Buff 2 will be 4.5 years apart. My wife and her brother are 5 years apart, I'm an only child.


this will likely be the age difference IF we have a second one. we would be in a position that I could stay home if I wanted to.


----------



## envirotex

mine are 5 years apart...it's not so bad as it seems, the little one still tries to annoy the big one for anything and everything. the second was born the year that the first went to kindergarten. it just worked out that way, the first was born while was still in school, the second was born 2 years after i graduated. for those of you who think studying for the PE exam with a small child is difficult, try going to engineering school with a toddler...good times

mr. envirotex is 10 years older than his middle brother and 14 years older than his youngest. they are all pretty close and get closer every year as the brothers grow up but his younger brothers are closer than he is with them, but he's closer with his dad than they are...but his dad is only 18 years older than he is...


----------



## YMZ PE

MA_PE said:


> my two little ones are 18 months apart. When Mrs. MA said she was expecting again, I was going just shoot myself in the foot. In hindsight, it was a great thing and I'd readily do it all over again. I watch friends going back to the diapers, etc. again after getting through that stage and I just wish them luck.


This, for me. I was in denial for the first oh, five months of my second pregnancy, but once we were actually taking care of 2 under 2 it wasn't so bad. It's amazing how people can adapt to anything life throws at them.

I still want to wait a few years if we have more. Mr. YMZ wants to try for a boy, and if I give in, we'll probably wait 5 more years and then have two more kids close together in age.


----------



## knight1fox3

So the moral of the story here is don't have kids if you want to get anything done. Got it!


----------



## envirotex

knight1fox3 said:


> So the moral of the story here is don't have kids if you want to get anything done. Got it!


No. It would be that you can do both! At least that's what every one here seems to be saying...


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> So the moral of the story here is don't have kids if you want to get anything done. Got it!


I'll LMAO when you accidentally get Ladyfox pregnant. Then buy you a beer to congratulate you and give you unsolicited parenting advice and make Ladyfox a diaper cake for the baby shower.


----------



## MA_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> So the moral of the story here is don't have kids if you want to get anything done. Got it!


you learn quickly, grasshopper.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Right now, mini-Buff 1 is excited. I am wondering how long the excitement will last after mini-Buff 2 makes her arrival. I have the odds at +/- 2 weeks.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> I'll LMAO when you accidentally get Ladyfox pregnant. Then buy you a beer to congratulate you and give you unsolicited parenting advice and make Ladyfox a diaper cake for the baby shower.


Well there are ways to prevent that from happening, so there wouldn't be any accidents. Though Ladyfox (I like the name) has been pushing the issue. I've been trying to come up with a list of reasons why kids wouldn't be ideal. Both of us being in grad school for starters.



MA_PE said:


> you learn quickly, grasshopper.


See! MA knows where I'm comin' from!



envirotex said:


> No. It would be that you can do both! At least that's what every one here seems to be saying...


I know Tex. I envy those that can do both but I simply wouldn't be able to stay focused. There would be too many distractions.


----------



## knight1fox3

And as for kids and hobbies, here's a series of quotes taken from a hobby thread that was created not so long ago. Not very convincing, LOL.



knight1fox3 said:


> I have an 18 month old kid. If I had any free time, I'd be sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like MS, I've got a soon to be 2 year old and Mrs. Ble is getting ready to pop with mini-ble2 right now, so my hobbies focus around my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I studied for the PE (passed) and I have a 2 year old, so one hour of tv and a little internet, and that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an 11-month old, so not much time or money for hobbies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the has-an-almost 2year-old-club, so don't have much time for it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since mini-Kevo came into this world my hobby is napping.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much time to do anything else with the two kids (6 &amp; 4yrs).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I certainly see the trend here. Might have to submit this as "exhibit A" to the wife who has been pushing the kids issue. Certainly seems like a lot of "fun". :screwloose:
Click to expand...


----------



## YMZ PE

Interesting how depressing those posts start to sound when you dump em all together like that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But on the flip side, there's not a moment I regret doing what I've done. I give full credit to my kids for why I am where I am today. If I hadn't found out mini-Dex #1 was on the way, I'd be living in Seattle right now. Mini-Dex is who really inspired Mrs Dex to go back to school and leave her Home Depot job for a career in nursing. Without needing to look for nice schools, there is no way I would be living in house I do now.

I love my kids.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Interesting how depressing those posts start to sound when you dump em all together like that.


I know, right?! My thoughts exactly. So when I continue to read things like that and hear very similar stories from co-workers, that really puts me off the issue entirely.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm not going to say there weren't times when things were difficult, or that I wonder "what if", but I wouldn't trade any of it. Only you know when (or if) you want kids. We have neighbors who waited until their 40's, and others who are like us and had their kids younger. From a financial standpoint, there have been several times when having kids made things challenging, but I really look forward to the fact that I'll be 45 when Mini-Dex #2 graduates high school.


----------



## MA_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> you learn quickly, grasshopper.
> 
> 
> 
> See! MA knows where I'm comin' from!
Click to expand...

Ah yes, but it depends on what you want to do. Kids are a "hooby" in the sense that raising kids is (overall) a fun thing to do with your time. Also, you'll never be "prepared" to have kids, so you might as well dive in when you're young. I know people that had their first kids well into their 30's and even into their 40s. 1) kids will wear you out fast and 2) you don't get your own time back (when the kids fly on their own) until your too old to have your own fun again.

Like Dex said, I love my kids and wouldn't change anything if I did it again.

Also, I'm convinced you'll see envy in the childless couples eyes as their friends with kids host B-day parties, graduations, and other ecelbrations of their child's success. When you reach old age, your kids will be ther to help you out. I believ it's called the "circle of life".

Oh and kids are fun to make, too.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> but I really look forward to the fact that I'll be 45 when Mini-Dex #2 graduates high school.


So you can foot the $25000 bill for college?


----------



## MA_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I really look forward to the fact that I'll be 45 when Mini-Dex #2 graduates high school.
> 
> 
> 
> So you can foot the $25000 bill for college?
Click to expand...

1) no one says you OWE your kid a college education. If you can do it, then do it. Otherwise you help them as best as you can to get it on their own.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I plan on helping my kids in any way I can, but I also know that they're smart and they'll be able to work things out regardless of how much I can help.


----------



## EM_PS

knight1fox3 said:


> So you can foot the $25000 bill for college?


Well, you'd want them to go more than just a year...


----------



## knight1fox3

EM_PS said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can foot the $25000 bill for college?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you'd want them to go more than just a year...
Click to expand...

LOL, well I was just using what my total bill was for my undergrad.


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can foot the $25000 bill for college?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you'd want them to go more than just a year...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, well I was just using what my total bill was for my undergrad.
Click to expand...

You're old.


----------



## Master slacker

:lmao:


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> You're old.


Negative, just found reasonably priced schooling in Wisconsin. Graduated '04. YOU'RE OLD! AND A MOM! LOL


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're old.
> 
> 
> 
> Negative, just found reasonably priced schooling in Wisconsin. Graduated '04. YOU'RE OLD! AND A MOM! LOL
Click to expand...

I'm 27 and I've never seen The Breakfast Club.


----------



## kevo_55

YMZ PE said:


> I'm 27 and I've never seen The Breakfast Club.


hmy:


----------



## FLBuff PE

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're old.
> 
> 
> 
> Negative, just found reasonably priced schooling in Wisconsin. Graduated '04. YOU'RE OLD! AND A MOM! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 27 and I've never seen The Breakfast Club.
Click to expand...

Grounds for dismissal.


----------



## snickerd3

FLBuff PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're old.
> 
> 
> 
> Negative, just found reasonably priced schooling in Wisconsin. Graduated '04. YOU'RE OLD! AND A MOM! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 27 and I've never seen The Breakfast Club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grounds for dismissal.
Click to expand...

during a college visit through SWE when I was a senior in HS...the girl who's dorm room I was staying in had me watch it. That night we had gone to a hockey game that went to double OT, a frat party, food at Labamba's, then back to dorm and watched the movie. I didn't get to bed until like 3 am and had to be up and at the next days visit activities by like 7am...


----------



## knight1fox3

FLBuff PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're old.
> 
> 
> 
> Negative, just found reasonably priced schooling in Wisconsin. Graduated '04. YOU'RE OLD! AND A MOM! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 27 and I've never seen The Breakfast Club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grounds for dismissal.
Click to expand...

BANNED!


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Main point is, I'm 27 and you're old.

*Edit* Not the rest of you, just knightfox.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> ^ Main point is, I'm 27 and you're old.
> 
> So are the rest of you.


How so? I'm a year younger than you mom. LOL

And now you are calling everyone else old? Sheesh...


----------



## cdcengineer

I just turned 40 and my son turned 3 the next day. I quit my job 2 months after he was born (in a terrible economy) to take care of him since my wife had the better benefits and longer commitment to employer. I studied for nearly 6 months while he was just tiny and got my PE results 3 days before he turned 1. It was easy to study when he was so little. Trying that when he was 2 would have killed me.

It's true, kids do tire you out. But I wouldn't trade it. Mrs. CDC and I promised we wouldn't change our lifestyle when he arrived, but that turned out to be a lie. When considering an outing or camping trip I think it would just be easier to stay home. And naps are a good hobby now. The dog doesn't get 5 hikes a week anymore because Mini CDC is too big for a back-pack and too small for a real hike. We do camp a bit still, but not nearly as much Skiing adventures have shrunken to 2 hours maybe once or twice a week and last year that was a lot less because of work and remodeling. But again, fatherhood is worth it. In some ways I wish I had a family when I was younger, but I was even more immature than I am now. And as for being too old once I get my free time back. I wouldn't trade that. I had a ton of fun in my 20's when most of my peers were focusing on their careers. Yeah, I could've earned more money at that time, but I would've pissed it away since I was young and dumb. I would rather live while I was young and retire old because too may times people die after retirement anyway. they never get to really live.

There's a fine line: When you're young you have time and no money and when you're older you have money and no time, find the sweet spot and live it up.

Kids add another chapter to your life. It's like starting a whole new life and it's great. But having said that, I do think you can be somewhat prepared to have kids. So I have to disagree with MA's comment there (and thoughts on having kids in your late 30's).


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Main point is, I'm 27 and you're old.
> 
> So are the rest of you.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? I'm a year younger than you mom. LOL
> 
> And now you are calling everyone else old? Sheesh...
Click to expand...

Well played, foxman.

You graduated with your engineering degree at 19 years old (2004)? Dang. I have a newfound respect for you.


----------



## knight1fox3

Either way, not seeing the Breakfast Club = EPIC FAIL &lt;---------undeniable


----------



## Krakosky

I don't have any kids obviously but after having grown up with 5 siblings here's my .02. Quality over quantity. I believe that if you have a kid, you really have to be prepared to dedicate the time and effort towards each individual child somewhat equally. In my mind, this is impossible if you're pumping out kids like you're a factory. My youngest brother is 12 years younger than me and I feel like I barely know him. He went to kindergarten and I went off to my freshman year of college. That being said, I'm still pretty close with the rest of my siblings (minus my ex roommate sister). I think the closer in age the kids are, the easier it will be for them to relate to one another and form a close bond. My opinions from my personal experience.

I always thought I'd have a kid or two but I'm not sure anymore. Idk if I want to have kids in my late 30s or 40s.


----------



## Rockettt

hahahahah Breakfast club. Man i love the 80s. Just listening to the "rockstar" soundtrack.... STEEL DRAGON BABY! Office thinks im nuts.


----------



## knight1fox3

Krakosky said:


> I always thought I'd have a kid or two but I'm not sure anymore. Idk if I want to have kids in my late 30s or 40s.


Basically my thoughts as well. Still things I'd like to do. And you can't beat the clock (yet).


----------



## FLBuff PE

:waiting:


----------



## EM_PS

Krakosky said:


> Idk if I want to have kids in my late 30s or 40s.


Your 30's &amp; 40's are the new 20's &amp; 30's dontcha know? Hell my 20's was my decade of decadence - while my married friends fired off kid after kid &amp; squabbled &amp; scraped by with their spouses, I was having a blast. So now, these friends's kids are graduating high school as mine are entering 1st &amp; 2nd grade. They'll have their moment of time to party like rock stars...problem being they'll be 40-something rock stars likely to become grandparents before their 50's Lol. Point being, it really isn't so terrifying having kids later in life.


----------



## snickerd3

trying to get a splinter out of the palm of a 2.5 yr old is a PITA. Looks like it had been there most of the day, since it was all red ans swollen already. We think we got it all out...but not without a lot of screaming, kicking, squirming, flailing.


----------



## engineergurl

draw out salve... I swear no one uses that anymore... it is a wonderful thing


----------



## snickerd3

my mom used white bread soaked with milk. wrapped it over the spliter area and a couple hrs later it was at the surface to be easily plucked out with tweezers.


----------



## YMZ PE

Going camping with Mini YMZ and Baby YMZ in about a month. Any tips on what gear to bring specifically for the kids (potty trained 2 yr old and 9 month old in diapers)?


----------



## Master slacker

2 year olds... Gotta love 'em... Because if you &lt;insert any "harm" verb here&gt; them, you're screwed.


----------



## cdcengineer

YMZ PE said:


> Going camping with Mini YMZ and Baby YMZ in about a month. Any tips on what gear to bring specifically for the kids (potty trained 2 yr old and 9 month old in diapers)?


Smores!

Everything else is irrelevant to them.

(Bourbon for you)


----------



## EM_PS

When we camped w/ the kids at earlier ages, a large nylon tarp was invaluable for giving them a clean play area on the ground for them to use / keep toys on...keeping them on it is another story.


----------



## MA_PE

YMZ PE said:


> Going camping with Mini YMZ and Baby YMZ in about a month. Any tips on what gear to bring specifically for the kids (potty trained 2 yr old and 9 month old in diapers)?


sunscreen, bug repellant, and mosquito netting for the baby.


----------



## snickerd3

took minisnick bowling last night for the first time. He and I took turns....still managed to break 100 both games. Those ramps for kids are nice, just set it up to be inline with the pin and let the kid push...


----------



## snickerd3

went to the drive inn saturday night...the whole drive there minisnick was chanting movie night, movie night. Once he saw the enterance to drive inn his chanting volume jumped a few decibles and he started bouncing in his carseat...never seen someone get so excited about going to see a movie. especially when they will fall asleep before the first movie is even half over.


----------



## cdcengineer

Wish we had a d rive in. Mini CDC is too young to sit thru a real film w/o getting me puched out or thrown out because of his yelling and getting up


----------



## snickerd3

I forsee a lot of hey Mom can I borrow $10 to go to the movies in my future...minisnick LOVES movies.


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> draw out salve... I swear no one uses that anymore... it is a wonderful thing


where does one find draw out salve...walgreens? I've never seen it at our walmart


----------



## cdcengineer

It'll be more than $10. A movie is already above that in some theaters

I remember when you could go to the movies for $30 for 2 people with popcorn and soda..... Sounds like the future


----------



## Master slacker

I remember student tickets being $3.75 with the regular price being $5.


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> draw out salve... I swear no one uses that anymore... it is a wonderful thing
> 
> 
> 
> where does one find draw out salve...walgreens? I've never seen it at our walmart
Click to expand...

I have seen it at CVS and Walgreens... I only shop at Walmart if I have no choice in the matter so I'm not sure about there... it's also called ichthammol ointment...

it smells nasty, and you really don't need a lot of it... just the smallest amount where the splinter is, put a bandaid on it, and wait a few hours... depending on how deep the splinter is...

there is some controversy with it, but that is because people claim that it can get cancer and tumors out of your body... I don't know about that, but I can attest to the splinters!


----------



## snickerd3

cdcengineer said:


> It'll be more than $10. A movie is already above that in some theaters
> 
> I remember when you could go to the movies for $30 for 2 people with popcorn and soda..... Sounds like the future


around here $10 will get you into a matinee showing AND a popcorn/soda combo.


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> draw out salve... I swear no one uses that anymore... it is a wonderful thing
> 
> 
> 
> where does one find draw out salve...walgreens? I've never seen it at our walmart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen it at CVS and Walgreens... I only shop at Walmart if I have no choice in the matter so I'm not sure about there... it's also called ichthammol ointment...
> 
> it smells nasty, and you really don't need a lot of it... just the smallest amount where the splinter is, put a bandaid on it, and wait a few hours... depending on how deep the splinter is...
> 
> there is some controversy with it, but that is because people claim that it can get cancer and tumors out of your body... I don't know about that, but I can attest to the splinters!
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'll have to look for that stuff. Minisnick is a little klutzy like myself so I'm sure the splinters will be a frequent thing.


----------



## snickerd3

my parents have a doorway where our heights were measured growing up...minisnick gets marked there everytime we visit too. Between easter and this past weekend he grew over 2.5 inches. I knew he hit a growh spurt but seeing it on the wall was a wow momment. Glad it is shorts season.

that 2.5 inches was enough for him to reach the rings by himself at the park and not need one of us to lift him yesterday...which he got all excited about.

probably needs another 2 inches to use the swings the way he swings at that park...he puts his tummy on the seat and swings that way...he will not sit with his butt on the seat.


----------



## cdcengineer

I've heard of terrible 2's, but WTF. Mini CDC hasn't gotten any better since turning 3. This terrible 2's deal was a bit misleading


----------



## FLBuff PE

They start around 30 minutes after birth, and last till they graduate from college.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ see....not convincing at all...


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo...some progress has been made with potty training...at least when it pertains to bathtime. Playtime ends, the water is drained and the washing commences when minisnick pees in the bathtub. Last night he climbed out of the tub TWICE to use the potty. This is the second bathtub time with such accomplishments....only wish it would click the rest of the time.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ That's good news!!!

Lately, we've been finding that whenever mini-kevo does a #1 or #2 in her diaper she clapps her hands. We didn't know why she was clapping at first but now we think it's pretty funny!!


----------



## snickerd3

tells are helpful for figuring out if a change is needed. definitely easier than chasing them down for poop checks.


----------



## YMZ PE

Agreed. I made a habit out of picking up Mini YMZ and Baby YMZ and sniffing their pant bottoms to see if I could smell anything. Clapping would have been a much more convenient way to tell.

That's some good progress, snick! It shows he can at least tell when he needs to go.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> woohoo...some progress has been made with potty training...at least when it pertains to bathtime. Playtime ends, the water is drained and the washing commences when minisnick pees in the bathtub. Last night he climbed out of the tub TWICE to use the potty. This is the second bathtub time with such accomplishments....only wish it would click the rest of the time.


Sounds like he's ready fo showers.

My two boys are 18 months apart. When they were toddlers (i.e. could stand safely in the tub/shower), I'd just hop in the shower with them. Wash one and then pass him off to mom. Then I'd wash the second one and send him out, too. It got my shower out fo the way at the same time. If mom wasn't home, I wrap the first one in a towel and tell him to wait until the second one was done. I'd take a navy shower and then we'd all get dried off and dressed.

Of course, where they're both boys, this meant that shower duty was my job. My wife was working nights at the time, so I had bedtime duty anyway. It worked pretty efficiently until they could hit the showers on their own.


----------



## snickerd3

we've done the shower thing for awhile already since the main bathroom is just a shower...but mr snick had just taken a shower a couple hrs earlier and didn't want another one. We usually go back and forth with the shower and tub so minisnick can get some playtime in the tub too.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> definitely easier than chasing them down for poop checks.





YMZ PE said:


> Agreed. I made a habit out of picking up Mini YMZ and Baby YMZ and sniffing their pant bottoms to see if I could smell anything.


Wow, now I'm REALLY sold! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## snickerd3

just keeping it real for you. no sugar coating it


----------



## Kephart P.E.

As someone that that their first child at 37, and my spouse was 33, I have to agree with those who mentioned waiting.

I can't count the times I have said, glad I was 37 and not 27. I spend my early twenties/late teens in the Army, my middle twenties in college, had almost a decade of decent earnings and had bought most of my big purchases and paid off bills before MiniKep made his appearance.

Obviously some people have kids in their twenties, but for me, that wouldn't have been ideal AT ALL. I wanted to go out on Fridays, spend Saturday recovering, and go hiking/fishing/ww rafting on a Sunday and out to dinner on Sunday night. If I had a kid 10 years ago I would be either regretting the time I missed out or regretting I dumped him/her off on my parents too often.

You don't have time for hobbies or activities. Heck just getting house work done and everyone fed is quite a deal. Further there is no way with what I made in my twenties I could afford to have my spouse be a stay at home mom. &lt;---- and that is a bigger deal than you can imagine and you won't realize it until you have that little baby.

BTW any single parents out there? If so those people are some sort of superheros, I dunno how you can possibly even survive that. Therefore, be VERY sure you have the right PARTNER, before you get pregnant.


----------



## MA_PE

sorry dude. Based on a lifespan of 80, 40 yo is "middle aged". You want to have kids while you're young. To each his own.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I've said it before, I am excited over the fact that my kids will be graduated from HS before I'm 45 and college before I'm 50. At that point, I will be making fatty money to truly enjoy my Friday nights, Saturday sleep-ins, and Sunday golf outings... (not even counting the fact that my kids are already approaching the age where they can join me in doing these things already)

Sure I wish the money was there to buy all the big things before the kids came along, but my wife and I have managed to get along just fine without it.

I'm not saying one way is globally better than the other, but I know the path I chose has treated me fairly well so far. You obviously enjoy the path you chose, and I'm happy for you.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Speaking of enjoing time with the kiddos, my 7yr old son is really taking to golf. We will go to the driving range and each hit a bucket of balls, and over the last couple of months he has started to develop a nice smooth swing and decent distance (especially considering this is his first summer with his own clubs). I'm hoping to take him out to a par-3 course by the end of the summer to see how he handles it.


----------



## Road Guy

snick - we didnt figure it out till our 2nd child but once you committ to starting potty training, do not use the pull ups, make them wear the thick underwear and shit and pee on themselves, its messy at first but it makes them realize early on in the training that there is no safety net..

our 1st kid we used the pull ups and i think that added 3-5 months to the process..

an old lady told us that the reason it took us kids so long to potty train eas because the kids new they had the backup (training pants) and would continue to go until you took them away and made them wear the normal underwear..

Our 2 &amp; 3rd childs we did no pull ups / training pants and it went much much faster.....

but all in all dont listen to the old timers that tell you they potty trained there kids at 12-16 months cause they are full of shit!


----------



## envirotex

^^^my SIL had a great idea along those lines...you still put them in underpants so they still get the feeling of being wet and have the excitement of big-boy pants, but use pull-ups as a diaper cover. This works really well when they are in later potty-training for getting through the night...


----------



## engineergurl

I remember my niece wearing rubber pants... or at least that is what she called them


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We let the peer pressure of the other daycare kids take care of potty training. When the other kids in school were using the potty, no one wanted to be the "baby" wearing diapers anymore. That's not to say we still didn't have accidents. My last house had a few dark stains in the carpet because of our daughter. I left them there because our landlord was a douche.


----------



## Ble_PE

Today is mini-ble2's first birthday! I can't believe that she is a year old already, where does the time go?? She's not walking yet, but she seems to be on the verge. Can't wait to see her dig into her birthday cake tonight...


----------



## snickerd3

Happy birthday minible 2!!!! Hope you all have a blast...that does seem really fast.


----------



## kevo_55

Last night mini-kevo started basically walking.

For maybe a month, she would take 3-4 steps and then fall down. Last night she was walking and then did a 180 degree turn and then walked back.

She was also walking like a T-rex!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Awesome!!


----------



## Flyer_PE

I guess we can mark another item off the childhood must-do list. Little Flyer fell and broke his arm yesterday evening. Broke both bones in his left arm about two inches up from the growth plate. He's a pretty tough little guy though. The ER doctor gave him a choice of being knocked unconscious for a few minutes while they set it or just dealing with the pain. He chose being awake over being stuck with the needle. Screamed bloody murder for a few seconds when they set it but was pretty much ok a minute or two later. Tracking down an orthopedic to look at it and set up the permanent cast today.


----------



## snickerd3

Thats not good...hope he heals quickly Flyer. Strong litlle man you have there.

I'm just waiting for that happen...minisnick is such a climber and jumper I know it is just a matter of when than if...


----------



## snickerd3

not sure if minisnick just likes to keep daycare and home separate or what. He doesn't really talk about the other kids at daycare while at home, but I noticed this week when dropping off/picking up he has started using the kids names...as well as he can say them that is. When we see kids from daycare out and about in town the parents usually say SO this is minisnick...we hear all about him, Sara (or whoever) doesn't shut up about him.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

^^ Playas don't brag.


----------



## EM_PS

snickerd3 said:


> not sure if minisnick just likes to keep daycare and home separate or what. He doesn't really talk about the other kids at daycare while at home,


I noticed the same thing w/ my son compared to my daughter. She goes on at length about her friends/ classmates; son, not so much, though he is very social &amp; plays well with others lol. I almost think its just a gender thing(?)


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick put his foot down figuratively speaking this evening. When I picked him up from daycare tonight as we were leaving one of the summer kids said bye baby minisnick. Minisnick turned around with a pissed off look on his face and yelled back "I not a baby, my name is minisnick!!!!!!!!!!!!" He said it again when another of the kids that just walked into the room said the same bye baby minisnick.


----------



## jeb6294

Jack does the same thing, but only when it works in his favor. If you try and call him Baby Jack he gets really mad and will yell at you "I'm not a baby, I'm a boy!!!" If you try and get him to do something he doesn't want to, "I can't, I'm just a baby".


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble is starting to do something similar, but it involves eating. We have been telling him when he's being fussy about finishing his meal that he needs to eat so he can grow big and strong like daddy. Now he will tell you I don't want to grow big and strong, I want to stay little.


----------



## snickerd3

I'm expecting minisnick to take another growth spurt very soon...he has been eating dinner without too much fuss and ALL of it...which has been good indicator lately of impending height explosion...that and his skin is ubber warm, but no fever. He turns into a furnance around growth spurts too.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

Dexman PE said:


> I've said it before, I am excited over the fact that my kids will be graduated from HS before I'm 45 and college before I'm 50. At that point, I will be making fatty money to truly enjoy my Friday nights, Saturday sleep-ins, and Sunday golf outings... (not even counting the fact that my kids are already approaching the age where they can join me in doing these things already)
> 
> Sure I wish the money was there to buy all the big things before the kids came along, but my wife and I have managed to get along just fine without it.
> 
> I'm not saying one way is globally better than the other, but I know the path I chose has treated me fairly well so far. You obviously enjoy the path you chose, and I'm happy for you.


I don't mean that your way is wrong, but the point is, I don't want to spend anymore time hitting bars every week, I am pretty done with that because I did it all as a twentysomething. Now I like/look forward spending all my free time with my family. I still do some stuff by myself or with friends but it is about 1 or 2 afternoons a month.


----------



## snickerd3

growth spurst on the horizon...minisnick ate a small bowl of goldfish crackers, a full banana, an entire chicken patty, probably a handful of chips, and later had a cereal bar later in the evening. he never eats that much


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Dang, he eats almost as much as Baby YMZ.


----------



## snickerd3

View attachment 5254
Here is the latest vintage pic of minisnick from daycare


----------



## kevo_55

Cute!


----------



## Ble_PE

Cute pic Snick!


----------



## MA_PE

nice pic. the photographer could have centered it better.


----------



## snickerd3

^yeah I know, but that is one of his most natural authentic smiles. He already has a fake smile which made an appearance in some of the other shots taken...still super cute but I know he just going through the motions.


----------



## MA_PE

Meh, that's what they make mats and frames for. Looks great.


----------



## snickerd3

I think letting minisnick watch the gymnastics and diving olympic stuff was a bad idea...He has started imitating the moves. I think I will see if there is a tumbling lesson place in the area so he learns how to do it coorectly and not hurt himself.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Both kids are officially in grade school now.

My wife dropped them off for their first day of school this morning (about 10 minutes ago). My son starts 2nd grade and my daughter starts kindergarten. Damn they grow up fast.


----------



## snickerd3

school starts early by you...another week and half or so arounf here


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

August through May. They only get June &amp; July off for summer, but they also get 2-weeks each for fall and spring breaks.


----------



## mudpuppy

Holy Crap, school doesn't start for another MONTH here.


----------



## knight1fox3

mudpuppy said:


> Holy Crap, school doesn't start for another MONTH here.


Ditto.


----------



## jeb6294

Watch out Tiger Woods....


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick was getting very upset yesterday when he watched me disassemble his toddler bed which was also his crib. I told him we were taking his baby stuff down because he isn't a baby anymore and his big boy bed was coming soon. He didn't start being happy again until i had him help me put up the new dinosaur decals on the walls.


----------



## YMZ PE

What kind of bed is minisnick getting? Are you gonna surprise him with new bedsheets or let him pick out his own?


----------



## snickerd3

he already picked out the bedding. We went to target and let him choose. He picked the dinosaur stuff. so we got the bedding set, the wall decals, and the t-rex pillow. There is a canvas picture I saw online that wasn't at the store, which I might get too. I pick up the twin mattress this afternoon and the bed frame itself is still waiting to come in....it is a raised miniloft sort of thing with stairs (which is the piece they are waiting on) and two - 3 drawer dressers underneath it. With the storage bulit in we can take the dresser/changer combo thing out and it will give him more room in his bedroom.

There is a slight chance it will be in today or tomorrow for a wed delivery (only day they deliver out to our area) and I didn't want to deal with a mid week disassemble after work.


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo...he LOVES his mattress. I got it out of my car and as far as the living room to wait for mr snick. Minisnick was going up to the mattress and petting it saying my bed, my bed. When he saw it all decked out in the dino bedding he jumped under covers for a test drive. Bed time was super easy too, out of the blue he just got up and went to his room and layed down...we didn't even have to tell him it was bedtime.

The bedframe thing arrived at the store yesterday but their wednesday schedule was already full so he will have to wait until next wed for the rest of the big boy bed!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Nice! MiniBuff 1 was super excited when we got her the big girl bed.


----------



## kevo_55

That's great Snick!!

Mini-kevo had to get some more shots yesterday. Not a happy camper but she slept really good last night.


----------



## snickerd3

shot day is never fun.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ Yeah, they were also out of TDAP so she needed 4 shots instead of the normal 3.


----------



## FLBuff PE

No bueno! We usually gave miniBuff 1 Tylenol either right before or right after the shot visit. She would zonk out after the initial crying/screaming/gnashing of teeth fit.


----------



## snickerd3

got part of minisnicks bday present out of the way...the circus is coming to STL the week of his bday in Oct....so we bought tickets. he gets so many toys and such from the grandparents that we try to do experience type things with him. last year we went to see a sesame st traveling show in STL.


----------



## snickerd3

phase 3 of big boy bed transition went very well. The bed frame/dresser combo was delivered on wednesday. Huge success...minisnick climbs up/downt he stairs for almost 30 minutes every afternoon since. He also stays in the bed overnight...which was my bigger concern about the bed because he was moving to the floor almost everynight with his toddler bed.


----------



## snickerd3

Oh we might also have found the key for minisnick's potty training. Daycare said yesterday that minisnick was carrying around and telling everyone about his potty treat, a jelly bean, for pooping in the potty, for *3 hrs*!!!! When I dropped him off this morning I found out this was two days in a row that he has been parading a jelly bean around. Jelly beans have been added to the shopping list for this weekend.


----------



## mudpuppy

He pooped in the potty for 3 hours??? Fudgey???


----------



## snickerd3

:beat: oh he has had some fudgey-esk momments for sure. He was parading his jelly bean around for 3 hrs.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

As long as he isn't parading around with his tootsie roll for 3 hours...

Congrats on the little one taking the next step though!!


----------



## Master slacker

Our success wasn't jelly beans, but Hershey Kisses.


----------



## pbrme

My sister was using Reese's and my nephew wasn't even 2 yet. I commented with sarcastic inflection "It's like training a dog..." and it didn't go over well.


----------



## MA_PE

pbrme said:


> My sister was using Reese's and my nephew wasn't even 2 yet. I commented with sarcastic inflection "It's like training a dog..." and it didn't go over well.


doesn't surprise me your comment wasn't well received, but that's exactly what it is.


----------



## snickerd3

too funny...I only got about half of basket of laundry put away before dinner last night. When I went back to finish a while later after dinner, minisnick had already put 90% of it away...in the correct drawers too.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick had a good potty day yesterday. They said he stayed dry until about 3pm...which about the time the school age kids start coming back after school so likely got distracted. At home was 50/50 for making it to the potty in time.

all because of jelly beans...who would have thunk it.


----------



## snickerd3

if you ever find yourself in doubt about what to get an almost 3 year or within a few yrs of that...the game ants in your pants. I got it awhile back at a super sale and we busted it out this weekend...minisnick really hasn't wanted to do anything else since then.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I used to play that game religiously with my ex wife into my 30s. And she took it in the fucking divorce, that shit was epic.

Another awesome, and similarly named game is called Hands in the Pants, which I haven't played much in my 30s.


----------



## snickerd3

if you ask minisnick what sound monkeys make he says ew ew ah ah ting tang walla walla bing bang ( the walla part on is a little mumbled but you get the picture)


----------



## snickerd3

Why will kids use the potty ALL day at day care but not at home? Maybe once an evening at home he makes it.


----------



## csb

Peer pressure. Our kid wasn't potty trained until there was peer pressure at day care. We used it to our advantage and didn't have accidents at home. Plus at home they get you new clothes, while at day care you have to wear the beater clothes.


----------



## snickerd3

^he has 2 sets of spare clothes at daycare for accidents...had to use the beater clothes once when he went through both sets one time and he rashed out due to the detergent they used. The blankets aren't as bad since there is a layer of clothes btwn.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ That reminds me that I need to have some spare clothes for mini-kevo at daycare!!


----------



## snickerd3

Kinds of hilarious as it shows how tiny minisnicks waist is, but one day when they ran out of his stash of diapers when he was about 2 yrs old, they had put a size 1 diaper on him and it fit...a little short but fully functional.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I don't think either of my kids ever fit within a size 1 diaper...


----------



## csb

Size 1 was that brief moment in time around 3 months, right? My kid is gigantic.


----------



## snickerd3

brief HA minisnick was still in newborn size at 3 months...if it wasn't for the umbilical cord cut out he could have worn them longer


----------



## YMZ PE

mudpuppy and knightfox...here's another reason not to have kids...

Since we'll have an appropriately sized baby this Halloween, I really wanted our family theme costume to be the zombie family from Dead Alive. But Mini YMZ insists she wants to be a butterfly, so it's a no on zombies. 

I don't know if we'll have a family theme this year centered on her butterfly costume. If we decide to be a bug family, it looks like my only store-bought options are Slutty Bee or Slutty Ladybug, neither of which appeals to me.


----------



## knight1fox3

Total bummer on the zombie idea. That sounded awesome. Have you considered bribing Mini YMZ with candy and/or toys if she agrees to the costume idea?



YMZ PE said:


> it looks like my only store-bought options are Slutty Bee or Slutty Ladybug, neither of which appeals to me.


Is there anything we can say to persuade you?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like my only store-bought options are Slutty Bee or Slutty Ladybug, neither of which appeals to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything we can say to persuade you?
Click to expand...

You don't understand women's Halloween costumes, do you? You just take the male equivalent costume and add "slutty" to it.


----------



## csb

Is Slutty Bee seeing Honey Bee from the Cheerios box?


----------



## YMZ PE

Are you implying Honey Bee busts a honey nut cheerio on my potential Halloween costume?

COME ON csb, this is the Kids thread! Keep it clean!


----------



## snickerd3

why not a zombie butterfly?


----------



## snickerd3

OMG...so hard not to laugh. When we got home yesterday minisnick decided to kneel at the edge of the front porch, which is about 1.5ft off the ground, and try to grab the dried leaves on the hosta plant below. I told him not to lean that far or else he will fall off, he gives me that yeah whatever mom look and I turn to unlock the front door. Just as I turn around to look at him over he goes face first into the dirt. I think he was shocked because I had to hop down and pick him up. He had a streak of dirt from forehead to chin and in his mouth. Just glad he face planted into the hosta and not the yucca.


----------



## envirotex

My high schooler and his friends have been complaining about this since school started this year.

/&gt;http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/26/michelle-obamas-low-calorie-school-lunch-video_n_1914394.html

With some of the workouts that the athletes are doing, they really do need more calories. I pack my kid's lunch, though, and feed him when he gets home before dinner...but, he is also 6'2" and 155lbs.


----------



## snickerd3

^Heard on the radio yesterday that prisoners in IL get more nutrious and better food than our schools provide to the kids....for less $$ too.


----------



## envirotex

Their idea of increased nutrition is to reduce the number of chicken nuggets that they get from 6 to 3. Why not reduce the calories by giving them grilled chicken instead of mystery meat nuggets? Serve non-fat milk, whatever. I think maybe the food service vendors who replaced the lunch ladies from when I was a kid don't know what good nutrition is either.


----------



## MA_PE

Kids are at school 5 days a week and eat 1 meal/day there. That's 5/21 or 24% of their weekly meals, which would not feine their eating habits or assure proper nutrition. Addiitonally, I'm not aware of any restrictions on what a kid can bring for his own lunch. IMHO, this isn't about health it's about control and public relations. The government is controlling the food that is provided by the public systems and needs to be able to say "you can't blame us because the kid's are out of shape".

Enviro: Your suggestions about grilled chicken vs processed "mystery meat" are easily addressed by budget woes. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Some schools provide breakfast to children of low-income families.


----------



## snickerd3

^this.


----------



## MA_PE

then let them starve in a healthy manner.


----------



## Master slacker

Another reason why I'm glad I went to school where there was no cafeteria, my mom made my lunch every day, and was aware of what I was eating and made it healthy. Mom FTW!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

That requires parental responsibility from every parent. Unacceptable. It takes a village, ya know.


----------



## envirotex

It does take a village, not a goverment-run-one-size-fits-all commune. My husband and I rely on our extended family, our neighbors, our pastors to help us in raising our children and in guiding them to be young men...


----------



## Master slacker

I call shenanigans on the "it takes a village" idea. First and foremost, it takes a FAMILY. Whether the family is nuclear or extended, it takes FAMILY. That covers the vast majority of children being raised. In the event these are not available (think slums and such), it takes the community.

If parents are not available, chances of proper rearing plummet. If extended family are not available, chances are even worse. If a child must rely on the community, chances get into the "slim" category.


----------



## envirotex

^^^To some degree that's true, but I also think that your kids are influenced by those around them whether or not you call them family. If you think that the way that your child grows is not influenced by what he sees while he's on a play date with Johnny from down the street or riding in the car pool to soccer practice, then you are mistaken...People are different; families are different. It's important to show your kids that not everyone lives the same life with 1.7 siblings and a dog. If that's the life you are living, then it takes help from other families...

And believe it or not, sometimes your kids grow up to be teenagers and think that mom or dad don't know everything. If you don't have a "village" of other responsible people for your kids to turn to if they need them built up by then, you're in big trouble.


----------



## snickerd3

Back on topic...

Last night we were just sitting around relaxing and out of nowhere minisnick comes up to me and kisses my cheek. I asked him where did that come from (since it was out of the blue) and he answered "my mouth".


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

All depends on how you define "Family". You can limit your definition to biology alone, but I consider several neighbors and close friends as part of my "family". We have meals together, we share family events (like birthdays and anniversaries), we spend extended amounts of time together. Meanwhile, I spend very little time with my brother and sister (and their respective families), so while they are *technically* family, they don't influence my kids to the extent my neighbors and their kids do.

Don't get me wrong, I love my brother and sister and would do anything to help them, we just don't spend any time together now that we've established families of our own.


----------



## envirotex

Tex Jr. still has another 1.5 weeks until he can get back to playing football after the wakeboarding-broken finger-surgery incident.

Looking forward to it. Feel sad that I'll only get to watch him play about 16 more games (this year and next year combined). Time flies.


----------



## Master slacker

Wakeboarding has been dangerous lately...


----------



## envirotex

^^^That's exactly what happened to Tex Jr, except his finger didn't come off and a fish didn't eat it...luckily, his skin kept it attached. I would show you the x-ray, but I can't upload photos anymore.

With three screws in his middle finger, he's now capable of shooting the titanium bird. Useful for a 16 yo.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Back on topic...
> 
> Last night we were just sitting around relaxing and out of nowhere minisnick comes up to me and kisses my cheek. I asked him where did that come from (since it was out of the blue) and he answered "my mouth".


cute.



> Back on topic...


Suggestion: It might be time for the mods to edit this thread. IMO, the discussion of the lunch program belongs in the political forum and leave this thread for the kiddos.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble2 is officially a walker!! She's been taking steps for a few weeks now, but evidently decided on Monday that she wanted to start walking. Now she's walking all over the place. It's weird thinking that my little girl is growing up that fast and that I'll never have another crawling baby again.


----------



## snickerd3

yea mini ble 2!!!! YOu can always adopt another if you really want another crawling baby


----------



## Master slacker

Ble_PE said:


> It's weird thinking that my little girl is growing up that fast and that I'll never have another crawling baby again.




That part sucked when mini-MS1 started walking. Mini-MS2 is still a ways away from walking.


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird thinking that my little girl is growing up that fast and that I'll never have another crawling baby again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That part sucked when mini-MS1 started walking. Mini-MS2 is still a ways away from walking.
Click to expand...

you will have crawling babies again...just many years from now you will have crawling grandkids...


----------



## Ble_PE

^Yep, that will be the next time for me at least...


----------



## FLBuff PE

I had a proud engomeer dad moment on Wednesday. MiniBuff1 built a castle with her wood blocks. The part that made me proud: she also built water, sewer and gas utility lines to the castle.


----------



## snickerd3

^That's awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

FLBuff PE said:


> I had a proud engomeer dad moment on Wednesday. MiniBuff1 built a castle with her wood blocks. The part that made me proud: she also built water, sewer and gas utility lines to the castle.


No drainage lines? 

Or does it all just flow into the moat?


----------



## YMZ PE

FLBuff PE said:


> I had a proud engomeer dad moment on Wednesday. MiniBuff1 built a castle with her wood blocks. The part that made me proud: she also built water, sewer and gas utility lines to the castle.


LOVE IT!!


----------



## engineergurl

One of the other threads made me wonder if you guys have heard of this and I figured I would share...

http://usa.imaginationlibrary.com/find_my_affiliate.php#.UHWYT65ZCfY

I think it goes from birth up to 5 years of age...


----------



## snickerd3

38.25 inches and 30 lbs...minisnick's 3 yr stats


----------



## Master slacker

Looks like mini-MS has some catching up to do.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble was a little bigger than that I think, and mini-ble2 is bigger than mini-ble1 was at 1 year. It's a good thing too, because she gets pushed around a lot by mini-ble1.


----------



## snickerd3

I looked up his 2 yr stats...he grew like 4 inches taller but only put on 3 pounds.


----------



## kevo_55

Mini-kevo has pink eye.

She is doing better now she has the eye drops, but she sure does not like having them put in.


----------



## snickerd3

kevo_55 said:


> Mini-kevo has pink eye.
> 
> She is doing better now she has the eye drops, but she sure does not like having them put in.


Hope it clears up quickly. Minisnick had that this spring, he was home for a whole week before it started clearing up...putting those drops in is definitely not a fun task.


----------



## Supe

Junior used to get pinkeye a lot when she was smaller. It almost always cleared up in a day or two as soon as the drops went in.


----------



## envirotex

Some how, we have made it 11 and 16 years without anyone ever getting pink eye.

Better knock on wood, though.


----------



## kevo_55

I must admit, ever since mini-Kevo got her first dose of drops she seemed to be better.

She actually slept the whole night last night and was happy as could be this morning. Of course, putting those drops in her eyes got her pretty angry this morning.

Her eyes are slightly red still but she is no longer rubbing them and seems to be acting normally. Is this really what happens with pink eye?


----------



## snickerd3

yep.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnicks first bout with pinkeye was like that, within a day or so of drops his eyes were better. but this last time was a monster.


----------



## kevo_55

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## Supe

envirotex said:


> Some how, we have made it 11 and 16 years without anyone ever getting pink eye.
> 
> Better knock on wood, though.


I've never had it, junior's had it probably 4 times in 3 years.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I don't believe either of my kiddos have gotten it either. Between daycare/school and the fact that several family members work in healthcare, it's surprising they don't get sick very often. Seems like they got my immune system.


----------



## snickerd3

I think part of minisnicks problem is his allergies which makes him rub his eyes hence more opportunity for the nasties like Pink eye to get in.

He is sportin' some nice allergy shiners of late.


----------



## YMZ PE

Flu season seems to be starting a little early this year. A lot of kids were absent from preschool yesterday because of it. MiniYMZ has this gross habit of putting her fingers in her mouth when she's thinking, and an even grosser habit of wiping them on random surfaces when I tell her to stop. I really hope she and BabyYMZ don't get the flu this year.


----------



## envirotex

So Tex-Jr is finally off the IR, and their team won last night 7-0 behind Jr's block allowing the QB to skate into the endzone...He's a happy camper. I think the not playing, hurt him more than the injury and the surgery.


----------



## snickerd3

^she's just building up her immune system ;-) some bugs are good for you.


----------



## snickerd3

so this whole using the potty at daycare all day but peeing in the pants at home is getting annoying. So this week every morning when minisick is mostly awake I grab him out of bed and put him on the potty until he goes. He faught it like crazy the first couple days....sitting there for 10+ minutes. THis morning finally, I put him on the potty is it was almost instantly.

I think next week the same thing will happen right before bedtime too.


----------



## kevo_55

My wife and I are eyeing potty training with mini-kevo.

Frankly, we are scared of her taking a crap in her bed!


----------



## pbrme

^ OMG, sorry but I LOL'd

As we're without kids, there are many things I haven't realized yet... so much to look forward to.


----------



## snickerd3

girls are easier to potty train. I've witnessed this several times now.


----------



## Ble_PE

We had no problem with mini-ble1, but you'll keep the diapers or pull-ups on through the night for a while, kevo, so don't worry about crapping in the bed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yep, big kid undies during the day &amp; pull-ups overnight. We didn't need to use the pullups for very long (mostly because we just didn't want to buy them anymore).


----------



## snickerd3

yesterday was the first day of trick or treating...basically for the little kids. Today is for the older kids.

Minisnick was a dragon again...the costume still fit from last year. Old navy kids costumes rule btw...

We carved pumpkins last night too. Minisnick drew what he wanted and cut it out. I'll have to post pictures later, it looks either like a mini person or a face with 3 eyes...it is actually really cool.


----------



## kevo_55

Mini-kevo is still too little to go out trick or treating, so she'll hang out with me handing out candy.

She's going as a baby doctor again. Grandma bought the Medtronic scrubs from her work.


----------



## Ble_PE

This will be mini-ble1's 3rd year trick or treating and he's going as Buzz Lightyear. We've definitely gotten out money's worth with his costume. So far he's wore it to our communities Fall Festival, to trick or treating at a local shopping center, to a friends halloween themed birthday party and to a school party as well. Mini-ble2 is going as an Eskimo, but I'm sure she'll tire out pretty quickly and we'll be carrying her around. She did great at the shopping center trick or treat. She held on to her bucket with a death grip and did not want you to take it away from her.


----------



## snickerd3

I think minisnick had more fun handing out treats at our door than going door to door to get his own treats.


----------



## csb

Our kid likes trick-or-treating, but REALLY likes handing out candy. He's seven this year and I thought for sure it would have switched this year, but nope. He's ready to trick-or-treat for 45 minutes and then hurry home. I think he likes seeing all of their costumes.


----------



## snickerd3

we only go around the block otherwise it would require a car ride to get to more houses...so by the time we walk it, it is about 30-45 minutes. Minisnick was ready to call it a day byt the time we were half way...but that may have been due to the wind.


----------



## snickerd3

Was hoping minisnick would grow of his klutziness...but it doesn't appear that way. When I picked him up from daycare yesterday they said he walked into the edge of the door that morning while carrying his breakfast to the other room. He was concentrating too hard on what was in his hands and didn't look up to see that the door was in the way...nice gooseegg on his forhead that is turning a nice shade of blue. If he would have let them put ice on it for more than a few seconds it probably wouldn't have been as bad but minisnick REFUSES to put cold things on his skin.

At least the daycare owner stayed to be the one to tell me about it, she is usually gone by the time I get there on Tuesdays.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ My son is the same way. He picked up his coordination (or lack thereof) from Mrs Dex. They will each randomly run into something or fall off of something at least once a week.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ My son is the same way. He picked up his coordination (or lack thereof) from Mrs Dex. They will each randomly run into something or fall off of something at least once a week.


^^^Diddo for me as well. Can you teach coordination to a three year old with high pain tolerance though?


----------



## ventilator

Lumber Jim said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ My son is the same way. He picked up his coordination (or lack thereof) from Mrs Dex. They will each randomly run into something or fall off of something at least once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Diddo for me as well. Can you teach coordination to a three year old with high pain tolerance though?
Click to expand...

Nope, I've watched my daughter literally just fall down on her butt. Standing completely still then smack, somehow out flat on the ground. She gets this from her mother, I've never seen two people who can fall so hard from nothing. My son on the other hand comes home from daycare with at least one accident report a week but that is mostly because of a hard head and an attitude of 'the only way this is going to be me is if it kills me', that he gets from me which isn't always a good thing either.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This weekend while at Mom and Dad's for deer hunting, my son jogged straight into the edge of a chair. Everyone in the room gasped because it sounded and looked terrible. What'd he do? He walked over to me and climbed up on my lap where I noticed that a bump on his forhead had already started to pop out. He looked up at me while pointing at his forehead and said "I almost hurt my head" . He then got down and went back to playing with his cousins!! Everyone in the room had a shocked look on their face until he left. Everyone had a good chuckle about it after that.

Ventilator, I'm beginning to think that you may be right!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My wife's FB status as of Thursday night to prove that you never really grow out of it:



> Hello Wall, I would really appreciate it if you'd move over: I'm getting sick of running into you.


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> My wife's FB status as of Thursday night to prove that you never really grow out of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Wall, I would really appreciate it if you'd move over: I'm getting sick of running into you.
Click to expand...

Dex's reply:



> ...maybe if you learned to make a gat-dam sammich


----------



## snickerd3

so minisnick got his picture in the local paper this week. at daycare they got all dressed up for their thanksgiving meal (lunch). The caption on the photo was something along the lines of pilgrims and one little indian. Minisnick got to dress up as the one little indian. When I dropped him off at daycare this morning the owner asked if we saw the paper she had cut it out. I said yep we already had it. She said the reason Minisnick got to be the one little indian was because he was the only one she could trust with the stick (like a walking stick with fake paper feathers tied to the top)...he is only 3 and most trust worthy to not go stabbing/poking people with it.


----------



## snickerd3

yea!! another no cavity visit to the dentist for minisnick. They actually did a full mouth polishing this time....he did great. Thought it was so cool seeing the blue (from the toothpaste) in the suction tube thing.

If i could only get him that exicted about going to the dr.


----------



## YMZ PE

MiniYMZ is being bumped up a grade at preschool. The director just called and said she was off the charts in a recent evaluation. We're doing a trial run to see if she can handle it emotionally, but it'll be great to get her reading and writing before 3.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ Congrats! Is she potty trained?


----------



## YMZ PE

Thanks! Yes, she's been potty trained since 2.


----------



## kevo_55

Dang, she is a smartie!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Congrats, YMZ. It's always exciting seeing your kid do well.


----------



## snickerd3

Still trying to get minisnick to match his colors correctly. He can say them just fine...he just can't for the life of him tell you what color the item in your hand is....but give him a puzzle and he will have it solved lickedy split.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Still trying to get minisnick to match his colors correctly. He can say them just fine...he just can't for the life of him tell you what color the item in your hand is....but give him a puzzle and he will have it solved lickedy split.


Is there a chance he's color-blind?


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to get minisnick to match his colors correctly. He can say them just fine...he just can't for the life of him tell you what color the item in your hand is....but give him a puzzle and he will have it solved lickedy split.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a chance he's color-blind?
Click to expand...

We've been thinking about that very thing, but there isn't anyone in the family that is and it is genetic from what I have read. I found some color blind online tests for toddlers that I was going to try this evening actually. He just could be that stubborn too.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ Don't feel too bad.

When I point to pictures of myself and asks who that is, mini-Kevo sometimes says "mommy."

I think she also might be messing with me.


----------



## YMZ PE

snickerd3 said:


> Still trying to get minisnick to match his colors correctly. He can say them just fine...he just can't for the life of him tell you what color the item in your hand is....but give him a puzzle and he will have it solved lickedy split.


It sounds like he has advanced spatial reasoning skills. That's a lot more useful than being able to identify colors.


----------



## Flyer_PE

snickerd3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to get minisnick to match his colors correctly. He can say them just fine...he just can't for the life of him tell you what color the item in your hand is....but give him a puzzle and he will have it solved lickedy split.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a chance he's color-blind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been thinking about that very thing, but there isn't anyone in the family that is and it is genetic from what I have read. I found some color blind online tests for toddlers that I was going to try this evening actually. He just could be that stubborn too.
Click to expand...

The person to look at for him to have inherited color-blindness is your father. As it was explained to me, if you are color blind, odds are that you inherited the trait from your maternal grandfather. I know it's true in my case. (Red-Green color blind)


----------



## snickerd3

Found a variety of colorblind test pictures online. He can see the animals or shapes on all of them...so I feel a little better. They are having a vision screening at daycare later this month so I'm sure they will have something similar in person too.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Flyer_PE said:


> 'snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to get minisnick to match his colors correctly. He can say them just fine...he just can't for the life of him tell you what color the item in your hand is....but give him a puzzle and he will have it solved lickedy split.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a chance he's color-blind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been thinking about that very thing, but there isn't anyone in the family that is and it is genetic from what I have read. I found some color blind online tests for toddlers that I was going to try this evening actually. He just could be that stubborn too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The person to look at for him to have inherited color-blindness is your father. As it was explained to me, if you are color blind, odds are that you inherited the trait from your maternal grandfather. I know it's true in my case. (Red-Green color blind)
Click to expand...

And they let you fly a plane?!


----------



## Flyer_PE

The only restriction I used to have was that I couldn't fly after dark or under color signal control. I found an eye doctor that specialized in vision issues for pilots that had every color test accepted by the FAA for the flight physical. From his exam and the ensuing paperwork from the FAA, I can see enough of the color spectrum to safely operate the aircraft after dark. Basically, all that is required is that I can distinguish between green, white, and red lights.


----------



## FLBuff PE

^I was just giving you $hit...I seem to remember that you explained this before.


----------



## Flyer_PE

^I know. My first inclination on the response was actually more on the order of: "I know, scary as hell ain't it."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My 7yr old son informed me last night that he intends on becoming a Mechanical Engineer so he can build cars. Namely, police cars. He intends on building police cars so they have all of the features as included within the Need For Speed video games we play together (ie Lamborghini's with EMP's and capable of dropping spike strips at 200mph).

This all came out because we were watching one of those police video shows on TruTV and during one particular car chase he asked where all of the super fast police cars were and why none of them are shooting the suspects car with EMP's or dropping spike strips. When I told him that the police cars don't do that in real life he just responded, "well, then I want to build cars that do when I grow up."

My son is awesome.


----------



## snickerd3

Thought for awhile last night I was going to have to go get xrays of my hand, compliments of minisnick and mr snick.

Mr snick grabed minisnick to throw him in the air to make him laugh...minisnick dropped the kindle he was holding when he reached about 6 ft in the air and said kindle came to a sharp stop, edge first, just under the knuckles on my right hand. holy fcow, the whole hand hurt for hours. I see a bruise starting to form this morning but it is fully functional for the most part today.


----------



## MA_PE

yadad....yada... bruise.......HOW'S THE KINDLE???!!?? it didn't break did it.

j/k hope it heals quickly


----------



## snickerd3

, I dunno we didn't check it. BUt it is still under warranty through november if it did break.


----------



## Master slacker

MA_PE said:


> it didn't break did it. j/k hope it heals quickly




Do Kindles now come with this healing feature?


----------



## Judowolf PE

^ I believe that is only available in the latest Kindle HD


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> it didn't break did it. j/k hope it heals quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Kindles now come with this healing feature?
Click to expand...









when they have the super duper protection plan they do.


----------



## snickerd3

so BLE did you ever try a sls free toothpaste for minible? Just curious if it worked for you guys.


----------



## envirotex

Took Tex Jr. on his first college visit over the weekend. It was frightening thinking about letting him loose on the world.


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> so BLE did you ever try a sls free toothpaste for minible? Just curious if it worked for you guys.




No, we haven't bought him any yet. He hasn't seemed to have had many the past few months, so I really forgot about it. I did see that about the only toothpastes I could find without sls were sensitive toothpastes like sensodyne.


----------



## snickerd3

There are a few for kids. For the time being we have the bubble gum flavored kids crest...it is a hello kitty package but minisnick doesn't know any better right now. There is a brand called kiss my face that has a kids SLS free, I was going to try that one next but it is usually found at the natural places like whole foods etc which we don't have around here so it will have to wait until we go north for easter to buy it. I can get it online but with shipping it makes it way too expensive for toothpaste.


----------



## YMZ PE

envirotex said:


> Took Tex Jr. on his first college visit over the weekend. It was frightening thinking about letting him loose on the world.


Already?! Is he thinking about moving out of state, or will he stay close enough to have you do his laundry on the weekends?


----------



## pbrme

snickerd3 said:


> There are a few for kids. For the time being we have the bubble gum flavored kids crest...it is a hello kitty package but minisnick doesn't know any better right now. There is a brand called kiss my face that has a kids SLS free, I was going to try that one next but it is usually found at the natural places like whole foods etc which we don't have around here so it will have to wait until we go north for easter to buy it. I can get it online but with shipping it makes it way too expensive for toothpaste.


Most of the local stores around me carry Tom's brand. I've been using it for over 4 yrs and really like it.


----------



## pbrme

Went to my sister and BIL's last night and my nephew (almost 3) was being a whiny little b. Is this common or is it due to upbringing? He'd go off and start balling about everything, is this what I have to look forward to?


----------



## snickerd3

Yeah the supposed all natural Tom's kids toothpaste that they carry by us has SLS in it...so much for all natural

Tom's does make a SLS free but they don't carry it around here


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

pbrme said:


> Went to my sister and BIL's last night and my nephew (almost 3) was being a whiny little b. Is this common or is it due to upbringing? He'd go off and start balling about everything, is this what I have to look forward to?


It's because of his toothpaste... 

Seriously though, his upbringing does factor in quite a bit on this. If his parents fawn over him everytime he whines, then he'll whine everytime he wants something. Positive reinforcement of bad behavior.

With time and exposure to others, he will learn who he can and can't be a whiny little b to and get away with it. My 6yr old daughter is a manipulative little b (and has been her whole life). She has learned it works on her teachers, her friends, her friends' parents, and her grandparents, but knows it does NOT work with me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Completely unrelated kiddo post:

All 9 boys in my cubscout den have achieved their Wolf rank and can start working on electives and toward the next level (Bear). We will have a ceremony for them on Saturday.


----------



## envirotex

YMZ PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took Tex Jr. on his first college visit over the weekend. It was frightening thinking about letting him loose on the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Already?! Is he thinking about moving out of state, or will he stay close enough to have you do his laundry on the weekends?
Click to expand...


Definitely in state since, otherwise, tuition would be very expensive...The university we visited is about 2 hours away...Right now, he wants to go mechanical...


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to my sister and BIL's last night and my nephew (almost 3) was being a whiny little b. Is this common or is it due to upbringing? He'd go off and start balling about everything, is this what I have to look forward to?
> 
> 
> 
> It's because of his toothpaste...
> 
> Seriously though, his upbringing does factor in quite a bit on this. If his parents fawn over him everytime he whines, then he'll whine everytime he wants something. Positive reinforcement of bad behavior.
> 
> With time and exposure to others, he will learn who he can and can't be a whiny little b to and get away with it. My 6yr old daughter is a manipulative little b (and has been her whole life). She has learned it works on her teachers, her friends, her friends' parents, and her grandparents, but knows it does NOT work with me.
Click to expand...

QFT. often times the "only child" will not come to realize this until they get to be in middle school or even high school becasue the parents dote on them and give in.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My neighbor has 2 girls, ages 3 &amp; 5. They dote on them endlessly, even to the point that they let the kids sleep with them at night. It's to the point now, that neither one of their girls can go to bed without a parent lying in bed with them, and their oldest with throw some EPIC tantrums if she doesn't get what she wants, which leads to her parents getting totally embarrased and ultimately caving. She tried one of her tantrums when she was over playing with my daughter shortly after moving into the neighborhood and Mrs. Dex pulled a "aw naw you d'nt" response. Girl has yet to throw a tantrum in front of Mrs Dex ever since. It's all about setting limits and sticking with them, and it usually only needs to be done once. I've left full grocery carts in the middle of shopping because mini-dex tried a tantrum and I told him "stop it or we're going home" and he didn't stop, so we went home.

The only issue we've been facing with our kids as they're getting older is the fact that they've learned a rather extensive adult language (Mrs Dex and I didn't watch what we were saying and knew it would lead to this), and they have also started picking up our short fuses. A couple weeks ago I told my son he couldn't have a snack before bed, so he turned and yelled "well then, F*ck this" as he ran back upstairs. Kid got his ass whooped for that one, and gets video game privledges returned at the end of the month.


----------



## willsee

Wife and I have definitely been better about our language since our son came home (4 months) but we definitely aren't the best. I drop lots of F bombs, usually during basketball games which he loves watching with me.

If my son said that I would probably be laughing on the inside, but wouldn't be able to show it on the outside.


----------



## snickerd3

willsee said:


> If my son said that I would probably be laughing on the inside, but wouldn't be able to show it on the outside.








That is the hardest part sometimes...not laughing


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my son said that I would probably be laughing on the inside, but wouldn't be able to show it on the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the hardest part sometimes...not laughing
Click to expand...

Yep. It's really hard to get the point across that you're not happy about what they did when you're fighting back the giggles...


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> The only issue we've been facing with our kids as they're getting older is the fact that they've learned a rather extensive adult language (Mrs Dex and I didn't watch what we were saying and knew it would lead to this), and they have also started picking up our short fuses. A couple weeks ago I told my son he couldn't have a snack before bed, so he turned and yelled "well then, F*ck this" as he ran back upstairs. Kid got his ass whooped for that one, and gets video game privledges returned at the end of the month.


:rotflmao:


----------



## pbrme

This brings up an interresting topic. My bestie growing up was my neighbor and he had two younger brothers by 2 and 4 yrs. We used pick on them pretty bad, and they always cussed off right in front of their parents, in their family it wasn't frowned on, but I never ever heard one of them say anything bad at school. So is it possible to teach kids appropriate language control (like adults use) where there's the right time and place... ie. away from work/school etc. to use offensive language? I would f*ing love to laugh at my kid when they drop the f-bomb at their mother or tell me to piss off. In my mind words are just words, just use them in the right company.


----------



## YMZ PE

Doesn't allowing kids to curse encourage them to be lazy about diction instead of trying to find the right words to express their feelings and sh!t?


----------



## Ble_PE

I couldn't see myself allowing my kids to curse in the house, especially as kids. When you start to get into high school things change a bit, but as kids I think that it's best to not allow it. The mrs. and I do a pretty good job not cursing too much around the kiddos, but the one problem word is sh!t. I heard that word my whole life from my grandparents and my mom and it was the first cuss word in English that my wife learned too. It was so common from my grandmother that it was just another word, but that doesn't make it right to say around my kids. We're just lucky mini-ble1 hasn't started repeating it yet.

I can see how there would be different opinions on this matter due to how people think about curse words, but I can definitely say that my kid cursing either me or my wife out would not go over well at all in my house. I speak like that sometimes around guy friends when we're goofing off, but I've never spoken like that to anyone in my family and I wouldn't let my kids speak like that either, even as a joke.


----------



## MA_PE

I'm no stranger to cuss words and use the f-bomb far too often. My wife rarely cusses. Even now when my kids are older I don't like when they swear at me when they get heated up. It really irks my wife when they sass her and she kinda blames me for it because I can be "colorful" at times. I have to remind them that it's very disrespectful to talk to their mother that way.

"Doesn't allowing kids to curse encourage them to be lazy about diction instead of trying to find the right words to express their feelings and sh!t?"

Despite the obvious tongue-in-cheek humor here, YMZ is spot on IMO. Using cuss words commonly can make an intelligent person come off as a dope, and allowing kids to incorporate cussing into their daily speech should be avoided. pbrme: the answer is even if it is possible, a parent shouldn't even go there.


----------



## Road Guy

we have this discussion a lot, Im fairly foul mouthed when i get upset, comes from the military, but I can and do turn it off at home 80% of the time.., the wife is a sleep deprived night shift nurse that has no sensor and my kids have been exposed to the type of filth usually reserved for sailors during combat...

so my youngest (who has the only pure heart in our household) created the "swear jar" for use around the house and then one day i overheard my 13 year old tell him ' Hey wait till you get to middle school because mom doesnt have anything on the types of words we hear there"

also reminds me of the Will Ferrel lMovie about the election, when they would tell their kids to put on headphones while they were fighting and the music was "ass and titties, ass and titties" ...

ROTFL


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Every time I see the title to this thread, The Kids from C.A.P.E.R. theme song runs through my head.

"We're the kids, we're the kids..."


----------



## snickerd3

Too funny the other day I had called upstairs to ask mr snick a question and i used his name to get his attention...the rest of the day minisnick was calling mr snick by his name instead of dad.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> we have this discussion a lot, Im fairly foul mouthed when i get upset, comes from the military, but I can and do turn it off at home 80% of the time.., the wife is a sleep deprived night shift nurse that has no sensor and my kids have been exposed to the type of filth usually reserved for sailors during combat...
> 
> so my youngest (who has the only pure heart in our household) created the "swear jar" for use around the house and then one day i overheard my 13 year old tell him ' Hey wait till you get to middle school because mom doesnt have anything on the types of words we hear there"
> 
> also reminds me of the Will Ferrel lMovie about the election, when they would tell their kids to put on headphones while they were fighting and the music was "ass and titties, ass and titties" ...
> 
> ROTFL


Me and my wife are the same. I work construction which means no-one has a filter when we talk, and my wife is also a night-shift nurse. Combine the language with the fact that we're both raging smart-asses and can't say anything without some sort of sarcasm, my kids are going to going to end up teaching the other kids at school all that stuff Mini RG says they hear in middle school.

I've thought about trying to implement a swear jar, but the problem is that I would never be able to carry enough cash to stay current with my mouth...


----------



## pbrme

These are a lot of good points! I hadn't considered the diction end. Even though I'd get a laugh out of it at first, it would get old if they were being disrespectful. Geez, seems like parenting is a lot of learning.

I have a funny story to tell. It's kind of a Tarantino, so stay with me.

As I was away for buisness last week, the wife caught a touch of the Noro that was going around, was pissing out of every orifice, and generally hating life. Mid-week, our garage cat Jack went over to one of the neighbors and bit their weird little 4yr old boy (supposedly, no one saw). Jack's a little tempramental at times and does not like to be horsed with, but only acts out if provoked. My wife, the FNP, said she'd pay for the hospital co-pay and the antibiotics as she felt like it was our fault. She was a little worked up about this and didn't know what we were going to have to do... find Jack a new home, move... yada..

This is where it gets bad. The day I was comming home, my sister's dog Gyp had emergency surgery to remove a nerf ball that was lodged in her intestine. She asked if we could watch Gyp for the weekend as she was going on vacation, to which the wife obliged. Gyp needed to stay relatively calm and needed constant monitoring in her fragile state. Lilly, our sweetheart inside cat, goes insane when things change around the house, and flipped out when Gyp (fresh out of surgery) just started settling into our house. Chased the dog all over the house, attacking like a tasmanian devil, dog shitting and pissing all over. Wife intervened and was promptly bitten by Lilly, pretty badly on her left hand. After that storm, she called me crying and went to the doctor for antibiotics. I get home and the house smelled like old folks home depends leakage, calmed the wife down... etc. and we talked about the Jack situation.

Those neighbors act a little strange (like misplaced aliens), and their kids are like aliens when they come over to visit. We decided we'd try to install an electric perimeter fence to try to keep Jack from biting those little f*ckers again. Over the weekend we bought the fence kit and proceeded to bury/run the wire. I gave the wife instructions on how to use wire ties and snippers and went to the garage for a beer. As I made the can crack sound, I hear the longest loudest F*bomb I've ever heard from my wife. I come out of the garage and see her getting up off the lawn and in the background the alien neighbor dad is standing there mouth open, holding the ears of the wierd 4yr old. I spit beer out, holding back tears of laughter as the wife comes running up holding something her hand. Shows me this big peice of rusted metal and a cut she got from it on her hand as she was shuffling around the yard. A couple more F*bombs, mixed with something relating to tetanus shots, and she finally says "F*-it, I'm so over this week". I ask her if she needs to go get a shot as It's been over 7 yrs, she says "F*-it, I know what the symptom signs are ... F*-it." Poor wife, when it rains....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Buy that poor woman a nice dinner and some flowers.

But otherwise, ROFL!!!


----------



## MA_PE

pbrme: sounds like a good time to offer her, the "oral protein" cure.


----------



## Supe

That noro virus is no joke. Junior had it and was puking for days. The GF had it coming out of both ends. I have avoided the puke so far, but have been on the throne so much for the past 2.5 days, I'm amazed I don't look like Christian Bale in "The Machinist" yet.


----------



## pbrme

MA, she probably would have given me the ol' cosby sweater just thinking about it. She couldn't eat anything of substance until this last monday. Fortunately for me, I haven't been effected yet. *knocks on wood*


----------



## snickerd3

i don't want to jinx him, but Minisnick has been wearing big boy underwear for the past 3 days all day, except for nap and bed, and has had no accidents. He gets so excited when he can stand to pee like daddy. Apparently he started standing to pee yesterday at daycare and being so proud of himself he would go around telling everyone he pees like his daddy.


----------



## snickerd3

although I haven't taken him out to the store with underwear instead of pull up quite yet...I'm not that brave yet


----------



## Ble_PE

Awesome!


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> although I haven't taken him out to the store with underwear instead of pull up quite yet...I'm not that brave yet


no guts....no glory.


----------



## snickerd3

Hilarious...potty training is teaching minisnick math

He knows going pee = 1 jelly bean and poo = 2 jelly beans

apparently this week he has been accurately keeping account of the number of jelly beans owed to him each morning when the main daytime lady at daycare get there...who has the jelly beans


----------



## ventilator

MA_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> although I haven't taken him out to the store with underwear instead of pull up quite yet...I'm not that brave yet
> 
> 
> 
> no guts....no glory.
Click to expand...

Also, no poo in the car seat


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick had a yoda momment last night.

He was looking for his kindle. Mr snick said he would help to _try_ and find it

minisnick response..."there is no _try"_


----------



## kevo_55

Mini-Kevo really likes to say "no" these days.

I asked her if she wanted to go outside and she then said no while trying to put on her coat.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mrs Dex found one of my Playboy's stashed under my son's mattress over the weekend...


----------



## snickerd3

uh oh...how old is minidex?


----------



## Ble_PE

Time for the birds and the bees talk?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

He is almost 8 (2nd grade). Mrs Dex had a "pre-birds &amp; bees" talk with him when she found it. It was more along the lines of "Did you see anything there that you don't understand". He didn't get in trouble, but we did let him know that it wasn't cool to steal Dad's things.


----------



## snickerd3

The mention of the playboys reminds me of one of the houses we viewed when we were house hunting...the guy had probably a yrs worth stuffed in the magazine rack in the bathroom for the world to see. YOu'd think the realtor would mention to him to not keep that sort of thing out in plain site.


----------



## MA_PE

It was around that time (kids ~8-10) that my wife told me I should give up the subscription, so I did.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I was already giving mine up. It's up to $30/year and each issue has about 5% fewer pictures than the previous one (the cover girl now gets 3 pages of pics + centerfold = fail). They've even gone as far as to start combining issues (like a Jan/Feb "double" issue). I remember when I first started it was only $15 a year and they gave away free bonus issues or DVD's each year. Now they're just over charging for ads for cars, cigarettes, and cologne.


----------



## YMZ PE

I was buying training toothpaste at the store just now and considered buying the older kids toothpaste because MiniYMZ brushes like a big girl now. Then I looked down at the Pullups I was buying and thought about how she's consistently getting up in the middle of the night to use the potty, and she's pretty much stopped using the little potty and only uses the adult-size toilet now.

I almost started to cry in the middle of the store. She just freaking turned 3! Why is she growing up so fast?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before long she won't even ask for help, she'll just do it on her own (ALL the steps for brushing teeth). At least they still need us to scare the boogy man away...


----------



## Supe

Junior decided she was too cool for sleeping with her bedroom door open last night, and insisted that I close it after tucking her in. She says it's because she's too old to sleep with the door open, but my money is on it making the pattern from her light up stuffed animal thingy show up better on the ceiling.


----------



## Ble_PE

YMZ PE said:


> I was buying training toothpaste at the store just now and considered buying the older kids toothpaste because MiniYMZ brushes like a big girl now. Then I looked down at the Pullups I was buying and thought about how she's consistently getting up in the middle of the night to use the potty, and she's pretty much stopped using the little potty and only uses the adult-size toilet now.
> 
> I almost started to cry in the middle of the store. She just freaking turned 3! Why is she growing up so fast?


It's crazy how fast they grow up. I can't believe I have two full-fledged kids in the house now and no babies. I just saw a quote that I thought summed up being a parent perfectly:

Parenting: the longest days but the shortest years.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick is making it through nap time with staying dry, but overnights are still a problem. THis kids can sleep through anything...once he is out you can shake him and he wont even crake an eyelid.

ALthough his music tastes are interesting for a 3 yr old. The radio was on scan the other day and he wanted to listen to the Elvis song that was playing and this morning the radio has a back in the day feature song each morning and today it was baby got back and he wanted me to turn up the volume because he liked it.


----------



## Ble_PE

^He likes big butts and he cannot lie!!


----------



## snickerd3

^Which is probably why he likes the song. he thinks butts are funny.


----------



## kevo_55

LOL!

Speaking of music and kids, mini-Kevo was bee-boxing when I had some Beastie Boys playing in the car the other day.

The thing is that I actually was doing some bee boxing infront of her to get her to laugh maybe a few weeks ago. I can't believe that she remembered that.


----------



## YMZ PE

snickerd3 said:


> ^Which is probably why he likes the song. he thinks butts are funny.




Looking at our sense of humor here on EB, some things never change.


----------



## Judowolf PE

So Ms Wolf and I took off yesterday to take our 11 yr old lil wolf to the local college for his Elementary School District's Academic Bowl. This is his third year doing it and they took 3rd out of 9 schools. They have placed all three years he's been on the team, 1st two years ago and 2nd last year. It's amazing how much they know this early on. We have been planning a trip to Cape Ann, MA (coast near Boston) and he asked if we could tour Harvard while we are there this summer, he's got much bigger plans than I had imagined I suppose...


----------



## MA_PE

Judo:

Let me know when you're coming to Boston, we'll meet for a beer or two.


----------



## Supe

Harvard, eh Judo? How does it feel knowing you'll never be able to retire, paying his tuition and all?


----------



## mudpuppy

From what I've read, the majority of people who get into Harvard don't pay a dime. That's how big their endowment is.


----------



## YMZ PE

They certainly seem well-endowed.


----------



## MA_PE

oh. i think the people that can afford it pay..and I suspect that the folks that pay have a less "rigorous" scrutiny of their applications. The truly gifted students that might not have the means for tuition are likely subsidized pretty well.


----------



## snickerd3

so when to kids stop informing the world they want to pee like daddy when they have to go to the bathroom


----------



## MA_PE

When they switch and say "I have to go see a man about a horse"


----------



## snickerd3

so minisnick and i were sitting that computer this weekend looking through pictures. He was sitting in a chair next to me. He kept saying mommy and i would respond yes, what do you want while I was still looking at the screen. After a couple of mommys with me still looking at the screen, he finally said, " mommy look at me when I talk to you." Which is exactly what we say to him when we are trying to talk to him.

it was just too funny.


----------



## pbrme

^ awe, that's pretty cool. Sounds like your little guy is a proper gentlemen in training.


----------



## snickerd3

so we were watching Charlie and the chocolate factoy (johny depp version) and the door opens to the huge candy room with the chocolate river and candy trees,etc... minisnick's eyes went wide open and he said "that's Awesome"...refering to the edible room. I guess he has never seen that part of the movie before.


----------



## snickerd3

It was already past minisnicks bedtime last night, when we put him in bed he said (in a whiney voice), can you read a book to me, mr snick said no it's bedtime, minisnick repeat in an all innocent angelic voice, can you read a book to me, Please. Mr snick said no it's bedtime. Minisnick answered Ah, shoot! and rolled over to lay down.


----------



## Ble_PE

^We get something like that every night from mini-ble1. His go-to line for when something happens that he doesn't want is "cheese and crackers!" We have no idea where he got it from, but it's hilarious!


----------



## envirotex

I like cheese and crackers, that's pretty good! I'm going to use that.

I have noticed the older that my children get, the more I forget that f-bombs are not appropriate coming from their mother.


----------



## snickerd3

the neighbors cut down a tree yesterday. minisnick watched it come down then came running up to me and said the lorax is going to be mad


----------



## goodal

The littlest badal fell off some monkey bars last week (that he wasn't supposed to be on) and screwed up his arm. Broke a chip off the humerus and moved around the lower two bones. Doc had to do surgery to pin it back together. Gets this cast off and pins out in 3 weeks and another cast for 2 more weeks. Hes four so he doesnt really understand what all is going on, just that he cant do anything fun for the next month or so. Hes milking the attention for all its worth though. If I could figure out how to post pics I've got one of his blue cast and blue tongue (from one of the many suckers his aunt brought).


----------



## snickerd3

That sucks Badal...hopefully it heals properly. At least it is still before pool/water season so he wont miss out on that.


----------



## goodal

The new house has an inground pool that we haven't even seen uncovered yet. I don't think it has hit him that he'll miss out on a few weeks of swimming. Make no mistake though, there has been no lesson learned on his part from this. He was trying to climb the pool fence to beat the "bubbas" across the yard Saturday. We are going to have to wrap him in bubble wrap to keep him from screwing up his arm again.


----------



## snickerd3

so you have a mountain goat too ;-). Minisnick is that way too. climbs and jumps off most anything he can...which has gotten higher off the ground lately. I know it is only a matter of when, not if minisnick has the same thing happen to him as mini badal.


----------



## envirotex

Renting a tux for Tex Jr.'s prom today...

Can't believe it.


----------



## MA_PE

why are you going to Tex Jr's prom? and more importantly, whya re you wearing a tux to it?

j/k.

There have been recent article that the average expenditure for attending a prom is now ~$1400. Unreal. I hate that th tux places gouge the kids too.


----------



## Supe

MA_PE said:


> why are you going to Tex Jr's prom? and more importantly, whya re you wearing a tux to it?
> 
> j/k.
> 
> There have been recent article that the average expenditure for attending a prom is now ~$1400. Unreal. I hate that th tux places gouge the kids too.




Are you shitting me? I think I spent $100 for tux rental, and $15 for a ticket, and then whatever the stupid corsage cost. Is the other $1200+ for steak and a BJ?


----------



## snickerd3

It was ABout $150 for the dress, about $80 for tix (full 4 course meal was part of Prom since it was at a hotel) friend's date drove us all in their parents new car. Probably another $30 for pics from prom...


----------



## Judowolf PE

^ skipped prom, had a monster party instead


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I wore a suit I already owned, borrowed a tie&amp; vest, then drove my own car. I think dinner cost me $40 for me and future Mrs Dex...


----------



## Ble_PE

I skipped my senior prom and went to the after-party with my friends. Ended up "borrowing" a bottle of Jack from the party and heading back to my buddies house to hang out.

Junior year was pretty fun. A big group of us had our prom dinner at chucky cheese and then went to a party after the prom at a friends house.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are you going to Tex Jr's prom? and more importantly, whya re you wearing a tux to it?
> 
> j/k.
> 
> There have been recent article that the average expenditure for attending a prom is now ~$1400. Unreal. I hate that th tux places gouge the kids too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you shitting me? I think I spent $100 for tux rental, and $15 for a ticket, and then whatever the stupid corsage cost. Is the other $1200+ for steak and a BJ?
Click to expand...

no for the _potential_ steak and BJ. There are no guarentees. Actually I think the current focus is "can you top this?" Girls with designer dresses, fancy restaurants and the "must-have" super limosine. Just like everything else, it's out of control


----------



## Supe

Nobody pays $1200 for potential. $1200 would buy me the finest USDA grade A and piece of A this side of town, complete with full anonymity. For prom, all you need is $20 worth of wine coolers to seal the deal.


----------



## Supe

Also, as some may recall here, I was the only person at one of my ex's proms of legal drinking age, and was asked to re-seat myself at the pre-prom dinner at Friday's accordingly. True story. Spent most of the night flirting with chaperones/teachers.


----------



## blybrook PE

I remember my one and only time going to prom, my JR year, her SR year. Drove her and her friend to dinner in the next state, got back to the event after dinner and was promptly told, you don't need to stick around, I'll get a ride home from my parents. Her parents were some of the chaperones &amp; mother was dancing / grinding with all the high school boys she could. Hell, it was the parents that talked me into taking the girl to it in the first place.

Ah, memories... :smileyballs:


----------



## Lumber Jim

^^^You must have looked suspicious...


----------



## blybrook PE

Probably; anyone who wrenches on their own rigs for fun instead of partying with the "in-crowd" is not to be trusted.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Explains why no one trusts Supe...


----------



## envirotex

blybrook PE said:


> Probably; anyone who wrenches on their own rigs for fun instead of partying with the "in-crowd" is not to be trusted.




Mr. Tex, too. He was the bad boy who parked his car in the back of the parking lot...all my friends hated him but secretly wanted to date him.

Anyway the tux rental $200 (I know, I almost had a heart attack), corsage $50, 2 tix =$110, share of a car ride $120, plus I figure about $100 for dinner...so $580. Wow. Can't imagine what it would be for a girl once you figure hair, makeup, nails, dress...

As a side note, I think the $120 for the car is totally worth it. I'm paying for peace of mind. Some one is driving my kid around for 6 hours (that's the min) and I don't have worry about him riding around with drunk friends, and I know exactly what time he'll be home.


----------



## Supe

blybrook PE said:


> Probably; anyone who wrenches on their own rigs for fun instead of partying with the "in-crowd" is not to be trusted.




I did both! For my own high school prom, we finished the engine swap on my 1979 Firebird just hours before prom. Sure enough, there were overheating issues on the drive there, so I had to pull over. Was on the side of the road with a timing light and distributor wrench in a tux with the hood popped, but I got her going again!


----------



## CbusPaul

Got which one going again, the car or the girl?


----------



## snickerd3

too funny speaking of cars...After I picked minisnick up from day care we saw a what had to be no older than a 6 yr old cutting the grass driving one of those zero turn lawn mowers. Minisnick saw him too and I said that would be his job when he was older. He said he would drive his car when he was older too. I asked him if he had a car he said no but you will buy it for me. so at 3 he is already asking for his own car.


----------



## Supe

CbusPaul said:


> Got which one going again, the car or the girl?




The car. Who cares about the girl? (Though based on her Facebook photo from some time ago, someone else got her going during her early years of college, because she spit out a kid way before she graduated.)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Supe said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably; anyone who wrenches on their own rigs for fun instead of partying with the "in-crowd" is not to be trusted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did both! For my own high school prom, we finished the engine swap on my 1979 Firebird just hours before prom. Sure enough, there were overheating issues on the drive there, so I had to pull over. Was on the side of the road with a timing light and distributor wrench in a tux with the hood popped, but I got her going again!
Click to expand...



If the women don't find you handsome, they should at leat find you handy!!


----------



## goodal

Closest thing to a prom story I have is I had been dating a girl for a couple months that I had been in "love" with my whole life, when I made the statement on what was to be or last date "you look at me differently now than you used to." I think I was dumped before the sun went down that night.

On a lighter note, the littlest badal and Mrs. Badal were grocery shopping yesterday, when out of the blue he said that when he grows he is going to like salad.


----------



## pbrme

My prom story sucks. I caught chicken pox and missed it my senior year. Still rented the tux and got pictures with the girl I was supposed to go with, even tho I looked like hell.


----------



## Judowolf PE

Lumber Jim said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably; anyone who wrenches on their own rigs for fun instead of partying with the "in-crowd" is not to be trusted.
> 
> 
> 
> I did both! For my own high school prom, we finished the engine swap on my 1979 Firebird just hours before prom. Sure enough, there were overheating issues on the drive there, so I had to pull over. Was on the side of the road with a timing light and distributor wrench in a tux with the hood popped, but I got her going again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the women don't find you handsome, they should at leat find you handy!!
Click to expand...

Handy or handsy?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Both, but I'm not sure which order works best.


----------



## Supe

It has to go handy, then handsy. I've never seen a plot go the other way. Otherwise, it's just a housewife getting laid and asking the guy to fix her plumbing after they're already done, and we know exactly how much handywork he'd feel like doing at that point.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## snickerd3

minisnick was using my kindle last night, he had gotten into the photo album and came up to me and with a picture of him playing at the park outside the butterfly house in STL on the screen. He pointed at the picture and said Let's go back to here.


----------



## ktulu

I remember when FLBuff started both this thread and the "Expecting" thread. His wife and mine were both pregnant, and we ended up having our little girls 4 days apart. Now they are 5!

How time flies. My little girl has started private gymnastics lessons - her instructor said with a little one-on-one training outside of the regular class she is in, she would definitely be competition ready by November. WHAT!?! Holy cow, I just brought this little girl home from the hospital yesterday, now she could possibly compete in gymnastic competitions??


----------



## snickerd3

you have a cutie there...better get the shotgun ready now.


----------



## Supe

That's crazy Ktulu. Then again, I remember junior first smearing turd on the wall when I met her (she was 2), and she now has her first cheerleading competition tomorrow...


----------



## snickerd3

We went bowling on Saturday. With the aide of just bumpers, no ramp minisnick bowled a 75. 3/4 of the way through game 2 we asked if he wanted to use the ramp since he was getting tired and managed a 70. 3rd game mostly with the ramp he bowled a 74.

On the way home we called my sister so minisnick could tell her he bowls better than she does.


----------



## Supe

Junior did pretty good at her cheer competition. Only three of them showed up (we're pretty sure the organizer of her group told the rest of them the wrong date). They placed third in their group out of 6 teams, and we feel like they probably would have been scored higher if the rest of the group had showed up (they did a better job technically than many of the others, but only the top two go on to the next level of competition - we feel like they didn't want to send a group of 3, when the average size was 15+).

That aside, she's done with cheerleading, is thrilled about her trophy/ribbon, and wants to go back to karate now. Good thing, too, because cheer parents are right up there with pageant moms. It was a bunch of morbidly obese middle-aged women living vicariously through their 5-14 year old girls, and a bunch of high strung, uber competitive cheer dads who clearly regretted not having a son.


----------



## Lumber Jim

My boy (3 yrs old) has been asking to go on a boat ride for the last couple of days since I returned from a work trip last Friday. My wife and my answer has been "we'll see" for a number of reasons (too windy, have to visit grandma &amp; grandpa, mother's day, etc.) So it wasn't a big surprise that he asked again when the family and extended family went out for breakfast yesterday morning after church. In the middle of the meal, he looks at me and asks "Can we go for a boat ride today daddy?" to which I defer and say since it's mother's day we have to do what mommy want to do today. He then turns to his mother and asks "What lake do you want to go to Mommy?


----------



## snickerd3

^so did you go boating yesterday? smart little boy there.


----------



## snickerd3

tomorrow is minisnicks pre-k screening appt. It would be great if he can get in, but there are things that will help get him in and others that will not.

With an october birthday he would have athat extra year before kindergarten so if he doesn't get in for this fall, he could possibly get in for next fall.

They take those kids who score less first than if there is room they will take others.

It really is going to depend on the things they ask him. Sometimes he can talk as clear as a grownup and other times (like when he is excited) it comes out as gibberish.

If given a bucket of colored items he can sort them by color but he can't tell you what the color is. He can say the colors but he just starts running through the color list until he get the answer right. This is frustrating and we try to work on it daily...pure laziness on his end i think.


----------



## Lumber Jim

snickerd3 said:


> ^so did you go boating yesterday? smart little boy there.


Yeah we did. We didn't have the heart to tell him no at that point so we fit it in in the afternoon.

Makes you wonder if it's innocence or a master plan...


----------



## Master slacker

Lumber Jim said:


> ... he looks at me and asks "Can we go for a boat ride today daddy?" to which I defer and say since it's mother's day we have to do what mommy want to do today. He then turns to his mother and asks "What lake do you want to go to Mommy?


That reminds me of my 3-year old yesterday as well. We were at my parent's house and my mom needed me to do some manual labor around the house. Both she and my dad have gimp arms for the next couple of weeks (arthritis surgery and broken collar bone). Anywho, I JUST finished working nights during a turnaround at 2:30 AM that morning. My boy asks me (for my mom since I'm in the next room) if I'm too tired to do the needed work (he loves working with tools). I respond with, "I'm too tired right now. Give me 30 minutes for a quick nap." He turns around and tells my mom, "He's not tired. What can we work on first?"


----------



## Lumber Jim

snickerd3 said:


> tomorrow is minisnicks pre-k screening appt. It would be great if he can get in, but there are things that will help get him in and others that will not.
> 
> With an october birthday he would have athat extra year before kindergarten so if he doesn't get in for this fall, he could possibly get in for next fall.
> 
> They take those kids who score less first than if there is room they will take others.
> 
> It really is going to depend on the things they ask him. Sometimes he can talk as clear as a grownup and other times (like when he is excited) it comes out as gibberish.
> 
> If given a bucket of colored items he can sort them by color but he can't tell you what the color is. He can say the colors but he just starts running through the color list until he get the answer right. This is frustrating and we try to work on it daily...pure laziness on his end i think.


Good luck on the screening! We just got through this with our daughter. She has a couple of things to work on before school but I was inmpressed with how she knew things that we don't remember teaching her. They know alot more than we give them credit for...


----------



## blybrook PE

Overheard at a coworkers house this weekend between father &amp; youngest son:

Dad - I used to read the dictionary for fun.

Son - you didn't know what fun meant?

Dad - You win this conversation, you win.

Son runs off laughing...


----------



## snickerd3

Lumber Jim said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow is minisnicks pre-k screening appt. It would be great if he can get in, but there are things that will help get him in and others that will not.
> 
> With an october birthday he would have athat extra year before kindergarten so if he doesn't get in for this fall, he could possibly get in for next fall.
> 
> They take those kids who score less first than if there is room they will take others.
> 
> It really is going to depend on the things they ask him. Sometimes he can talk as clear as a grownup and other times (like when he is excited) it comes out as gibberish.
> 
> If given a bucket of colored items he can sort them by color but he can't tell you what the color is. He can say the colors but he just starts running through the color list until he get the answer right. This is frustrating and we try to work on it daily...pure laziness on his end i think.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on the screening! We just got through this with our daughter. She has a couple of things to work on before school but I was inmpressed with how she knew things that we don't remember teaching her. They know alot more than we give them credit for...
Click to expand...

So true! Part of the reason I'd like him in the pre-k is to get to know more kids his age than those that attend his daycare. There is one other that is his age that will be in his class when he starts school. there are lots more older by a year or 2 and several a yr or so younger, so depending on the number of kids that day he gets shifted between the toddler room and preschool age room a lot.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ That's part of the reason we spent so much on the daycare center we sent our kids to. It was only a "daycare" facility before 8am and after 3pm. During the day, the kids were in "school" (age appropriate). If you keep your child in their school for a full year before they enroll for kindergarten, the center will promise that all of the school district's kindergarten requirements will be met (colors, shapes, alphabet, math, reading, etc)...

Only real downside was that most of the kids find themselves in the "advanced" category once they're in grade school and get bored while their classmates "catch-up". Many parents end up transferring them to a montesori, private, or a charter school so their kids aren't held back anymore.


----------



## FLBuff PE

MiniBuff 1 is getting to the point where it is time to take the training wheels off her bike, and she is super nervous about it. We got a used Strider bike from a friend of ours for a pretty good deal. It is basically a bike w/o pedals that lets the kid get used to their sense of balance. I thought it was a little silly to get it, as MiniBuff 1 can already ski down any blue run we take her down. I almost took her down an easier black last year, so her sense of balance seemed pretty good to me. But she was nervous, and Mrs. Buff wanted to ease her fears, so I relented. Within the first 50 yards of being on the Strider, MiniBuff 1 was wheelin' down the path like a champ. Yesterday, she and I went for about a 18 mile ride, with me pulling her behind me on a ride-behind attachment to my mountain bike. I heard several "This is so much fun, dad!" comments behind me. Looks like I'll have a biking partner sooner rather than later!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Awesome!!!

My daughter insisted on removing her training wheels last fall. She will only ride it if I am running behind her while holding her seat up, as she refuses to actually balance for herself. I've let her crash a couple of times as a way to show her that she needs to do it herself, but she just laughs it off and does it again...


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ That's part of the reason we spent so much on the daycare center we sent our kids to. It was only a "daycare" facility before 8am and after 3pm. During the day, the kids were in "school" (age appropriate). If you keep your child in their school for a full year before they enroll for kindergarten, the center will promise that all of the school district's kindergarten requirements will be met (colors, shapes, alphabet, math, reading, etc)...
> 
> Only real downside was that most of the kids find themselves in the "advanced" category once they're in grade school and get bored while their classmates "catch-up". Many parents end up transferring them to a montesori, private, or a charter school so their kids aren't held back anymore.


the daycare technically runs a preschool program during the school yr that he gets regardless because that is the room he spends most of his time, but consistency with the # of kids each day isn't going to be as nice as the structured Pre-k from teh school district that has a speech pathologist on staff,


----------



## FLBuff PE

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ Awesome!!!
> 
> My daughter insisted on removing her training wheels last fall. She will only ride it if I am running behind her while holding her seat up, as she refuses to actually balance for herself. I've let her crash a couple of times as a way to show her that she needs to do it herself, but she just laughs it off and does it again...


At that point, I would stop holding the seat for her.


----------



## Supe

4:30 AM.

We wake up to Junior's bloodcurdling screams of death.

GF runs in her room.

"What's wrong, are you OK?"

"My eye hurt a minute ago."

"But it's fine now?"

"Yeees."

"You can't scream like that, honey. I thought you were hurt or that a bad man had come in."

"But if we had CPI Security, the bad man wouldn't be able to get in."

I think it's time to remove Junior from TV watching entirely... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ My son has repeatedly asked us why we don't have ADT security setup at our house yet...


----------



## csb

Sunday I taught my son the importance of lifting up a little bit off the bike seat when jumping on or off the curb. The first time he did he says, "Whoa!" and I said, "It's nice when you don't jam your testicles into your abdomen, eh?"


----------



## snickerd3

pre -k screening went well. It was done as a group of 4 kids with the 3 teachers and 2 speech therapist observing/interacting while they played for a half hr. Then he had vision and hearing screened again...daycare had someone come in to test those back in January so I already knew he didn't have any problems.

I'm not sure if it helped or hurt his chances that his best buddy from day care was also one of the 4 kids this morning. Minisnick was clingy until he saw his BFF and then everything was alright with the world. Heaven help the teacher if they both do end up getting accepted and in the same class. The pair is going to be trouble!!!

on the way back to the car he said Mom, they didn't ask me to sing my abcs...we had been telling him they were likely to ask him questions like letters and numbers.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> It was done as a group of 4 kids with the 3 teachers and 2 speech therapist observing/interacting while they played for a half hr.


We shall observe them in their natural environment. Studied at a distance. - national geographic


----------



## Lumber Jim

with 3 year olds, distance is for safety. - Lumber Jim


----------



## snickerd3

too funny. minisnick has starting getting creative when he sees words on things and pretends to read them. Last night was prime example. the dentist gave him an old school sand timer for duration of teeth brushing. it was sitting on the bathroom counter and while he using the potty he points to the timer and states that the words say if you pee on the potty you get to play with it. (the writing on the timer was just the dentist name and #)


----------



## Lumber Jim

it's tough to argue with what he read. I was in college for 6 years and I still read the words as I want to see them sometimes...


----------



## snickerd3

During our walk this morning minisnick rode his tricycle. He started going really fast and wasnt paying attention....then boom he goes face first into the street. He was up and running back to us before we could get to him. Some tears a slight bloody nose but he got right back on androde therest of the way home. Had too reattach the plastic visor thing to his helmet as it took most of the blow andpopped off. Now it understandtheir purpose. So proud ofthe little man. He kept playing on his bikes the rest of theday even attempting tricks so i forsee more bumps in the future. Although hisnose will likely bebruised tomorrow...he wouldn't let me put a cold pak on it.


----------



## Supe

Response when asking Junior if she heard the dog rooing last night - "No, my ears turn off when I'm asleep."


----------



## envirotex

Made the midnight Walmart run for printer paper for Mini-Tex's language arts project on Weds night (or Thursday morning) and had to get up at 5am to drive to Houston for a meeting. Deja-vu...


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick has started "reading" a version of brown bear brown bear called panda bear panda bear...it isn't a book we read often but he pulled it off the shelft his week and started reading the book to us with no problems...must be a book they read the kids at daycare.


----------



## snickerd3

envirotex said:


> Made the midnight Walmart run for printer paper for Mini-Tex's language arts project on Weds night (or Thursday morning) and had to get up at 5am to drive to Houston for a meeting. Deja-vu...


That's rough!! I can't operate let alone drive on that little sleep


----------



## YMZ PE

envirotex said:


> Made the midnight Walmart run for printer paper for Mini-Tex's language arts project on Weds night (or Thursday morning) and had to get up at 5am to drive to Houston for a meeting. Deja-vu...


Isn't it weird how many small children are at Walmart at midnight?


----------



## Master slacker

Back in school i thought it was strange when i saw parents buying booze with their kids at midnightish. Now that i have kids, i dont think its that strange anymore.


----------



## YMZ PE

My 20-month-old just dialed me. I picked up the phone and heard "Hello? Mommy? No" followed by my mom yelling in Thai in the background because she'd just noticed and had no idea what number the baby had dialed.


----------



## snickerd3

^too funny


----------



## ventilator

snickerd3 said:


> During our walk this morning minisnick rode his tricycle. He started going really fast and wasnt paying attention....then boom he goes face first into the street. He was up and running back to us before we could get to him. Some tears a slight bloody nose but he got right back on androde therest of the way home. Had too reattach the plastic visor thing to his helmet as it took most of the blow andpopped off. Now it understandtheir purpose. So proud ofthe little man. He kept playing on his bikes the rest of theday even attempting tricks so i forsee more bumps in the future. Although hisnose will likely bebruised tomorrow...he wouldn't let me put a cold pak on it.


that's better than the phone call I got from daycare a few weeks ago.

Daycare: "Hi this is ____ from daycare, you son just jumped off the see saw and smashed his head on the playground." followed by silence

Me: All right, so is he OK?

Daycare: Probably not, I mean yes but hurt, we're trying to stop the bleeding. again followed by silence

Me: So was it bad enough to call an ambulance or anything?

Daycare: No, we're just cleaning it with the first aid kit but he might need stiches so you'll probably want to come get him

Turns out he is going to have a nice scar right on the top of his forehead, had to get the skin glued back together. After like 2 weeks of trying to get the glue out of his hair in the bathtub with no success, I finally just said sorry guy and gave it a rip, now he has a bald spot where all the hair came out. Feel kinda bad about that one. He's fine now but likes to point to his head and say boo-boo (he's only 2).


----------



## jeb6294

If he is anything like ours, it will not be his last.


----------



## snickerd3

wow...your daycare can have seesaws? Our daycare had to remove the see saw and about half of the other playground equipment over the winter because the inspector/license renewal guy felt they were not safe. They also have no pavement it is all wood chips or a foot of pea gravel.


----------



## ventilator

snickerd3 said:


> wow...your daycare can have seesaws? Our daycare had to remove the see saw and about half of the other playground equipment over the winter because the inspector/license renewal guy felt they were not safe. They also have no pavement it is all wood chips or a foot of pea gravel.


I think it was a seesaw, maybe it was a swing set. I live in Florida, I don't think we really follow any rules in case you've missed the news for the last 10 years ; ). I do know that the play area is mulch but its out back so I don't really go back there when I pick them up so it could be a gladiator arena for all I know. They must have said seesaw in panic of trying to hide the fact they had them baby jousting or something.


----------



## snickerd3

Yea!!!! Minisnick got accepted into the pre-K program...so excited.

He is not the most articulate speaker and they have 2 speech pathologists on staff so I'm sure they will be working with him....we try but its that whole mom and dad telling him something versus someone outside telling him.


----------



## YMZ PE

Yay for Minisnick!!


----------



## Flyer_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Yea!!!! Minisnick got accepted into the pre-K program...so excited.
> 
> He is not the most articulate speaker and they have 2 speech pathologists on staff so I'm sure they will be working with him....we try but its that whole mom and dad telling him something versus someone outside telling him.




We just got my kid registered for school this Fall. Two and a half years of home schooling was enough for both him and my wife. He responds a lot better to a teacher that isn't also his parent.


----------



## Ble_PE

That's awesome, Snick!

Flyer, there is no way we could handle home-schooling the kids.


----------



## FLBuff PE

ventilator said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow...your daycare can have seesaws? Our daycare had to remove the see saw and about half of the other playground equipment over the winter because the inspector/license renewal guy felt they were not safe. They also have no pavement it is all wood chips or a foot of pea gravel.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a seesaw, maybe it was a swing set. I live in Florida, I don't think we really follow any rules in case you've missed the news for the last 10 years ; ). I do know that the play area is mulch but its out back so I don't really go back there when I pick them up so *it could be a gladiator arena* for all I know. They must have said seesaw in panic of trying to hide the fact they had them baby jousting or something.
Click to expand...

This describes all preschools/daycares from my experience. I have great respect for preschool teachers/daycare providers.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Ble_PE said:


> That's awesome, Snick!
> 
> Flyer, there is no way we could handle home-schooling the kids.




It's a lot of work. We seemed to manage it ok though. According to the tests, he's above grade level in both reading and math. The only things he's struggling with are spelling and handwriting. I have a hard time criticizing that since both my handwriting and spelling suck.


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> That's awesome, Snick!
> 
> Flyer, there is no way we could handle home-schooling the kids.


I fall into this category too. No way could i home school minisnick...i just don't have the patience. Mr snick was homeschooled for a couple years during elementary age bc his parents thought the public schools even back then were bad.

Is it bad though that I am happy that they found a reason for him to get in and not have to hope for an empty seat? He really is a smart kid, he is just easily excited and his speech goes right out the window when that happens. I am assuming it is his speech that got him his place in class.

The exposure to non daycare friends will be good too.


----------



## snickerd3

Flyer_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome, Snick!
> 
> Flyer, there is no way we could handle home-schooling the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot of work. We seemed to manage it ok though. According to the tests, he's above grade level in both reading and math. The only things he's struggling with are spelling and handwriting. I have a hard time criticizing that since both my handwriting and spelling suck.
Click to expand...

Mr snick was in that same scenario when he went back to public school grade level above in reading and math...he will be fine. perhaps a little bored at first but it wears off...at least that was how mr snick described it to me once


----------



## Flyer_PE

^The school we picked seems pretty well geared to deal with kids running both above and below grade level. I'm curious to see how he does with his writing when it's no longer Mom trying to teach him.

We pulled him out of regular school because his vocabulary and comprehension were pretty advanced for his age. The result was that the teacher expected motor skills to match and they don't. He was pretty miserable and it was killing my wife to see it.


----------



## snickerd3

holy cow its a miracle...minisnick has gotten over his fear of swings. we went to park this weekend and he spent most of his time on the swings and even trying to jump off when he slowed down enough...which he nearly managed toface plant since he was jumping off on the back motion and not the forward.


----------



## Supe

Junior beefed it yesterday when the GF took her for a walk. Too much speed on her razor scooter, tried to stop wearing flip flops and ate it hard on her elbows and stomach. Didn't see it, but heard what sounded like a murder taking place just across the street. Don't think she'll be making the flip flop mistake again.


----------



## Ble_PE

Had a big scare the other night with mini-ble1. We had just finished getting the kids dressed for bed and I always take mini-ble2 to her room to read her a book and give her milk and mini-ble1 goes downstairs with mrs. ble to watch some tv before bed. I came out of the room to ask mrs. ble something and she is almost crying asking mini-ble1 if he's alright. I run over to see what's going on and he had fallen down the stairs. My wife told me that they were just getting ready to go downstairs and she turned around to pick up a couple of things she needed to carry down and when she looked back he was literally flipping down the stairs. Thank the Lord he wasn't hurt at all and it only scared him, but it still makes me sick to my stomach to think of what could have happened.


----------



## Supe

Yikes! Scary stuff Ble.

Then again, we often forget just how resilient kids can be. As a kid, I tumbled down my parents' living room stairs, smashed into their grandfather clock at the foot of it, and had a wet and dry vac come down on top of me. Walked away from it, the clock and drywall were not so lucky.


----------



## Flyer_PE

I think a tumble down the stairs is almost a given at some point for any kid. I remember rolling down the stairs at my uncle's farm house when I was 5 or so. Got up and continued on to where I was going. My kid took a slow motion fall down about half a flight of stairs in that same house when he was 4. He wound up with a fat lip but no other injuries. It finally got through to him to be careful on stairs. I was just happy he took the fall down a set of carpeted stairs with a relatively soft landing at the bottom. I was worried that fall would happen with basement concrete at the bottom.


----------



## Ble_PE

Yea, it amazes me how tough he is sometimes. The big thing that scared me was hearing mrs. ble describe it to me. She said that she saw his head hitting a stair and his neck bending sideways. Scary stuff, but he's no worse for the wear. He understands more now why we are constantly getting on him to hold on to the handrail on the way up and down.


----------



## MA_PE

Yikes. stair falls can be nasty. Glad everyone survived ok.


----------



## snickerd3

crazy Ble..glad to hear he is ok


----------



## ventilator

A fall down the stairs would be very scary glad they're OK. My little guy gave us another scare last week at my parents house. They have a play fort with a slide that is about 5ft off the ground. He started to slide down which he has done a thousand times but this time decided to plant his feet and jump. My mom yelled and I turned just in time to see him fly off from basically the top and land face first on the ground with his head/neck bending in all kinds of a terrible direction. He didn't move for what seemed like year but was prob only a second then got up ran over crying because he had dirt in his eye, never mind the fact he fell 5 ft. He's fine but man, I just had his head glued back together from the daycare jump he took and then he pulled that.

Looking back at all the times I smashed my head as a kid I know he'll be all right but man does it scare you.


----------



## snickerd3

^the whole Buzz lightyear thing of "flying"


----------



## snickerd3

Oh i almost forgot...minisnick treated us this weekend to the start of the fav word "penis" phase. A commercial was playing some dance music and minisnick jumps up and starts shaking is butt and says shake your butt and shake your penis. I asked him yesterday morning if he grew taller overnight...he said nope just my penis... good heavens.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Oh i almost forgot...minisnick treated us this weekend to the start of the fav word "penis" phase. A commercial was playing some dance music and minisnick jumps up and starts shaking is butt and says shake your butt and shake your penis. I asked him yesterday morning if he grew taller overnight...he said nope just my penis... good heavens.


That "phase" tends to last until he's about 90. Maybe longer. Like my penis.

My favorite conversation from Seinfeld:

Jerry: "Do you date immature men?"

Lady: "Almost exclusively."


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Boys are funny. Mini YMZ gets upset at me just for saying "bummer" because she thinks it's vulgar (daddy is Canadian, so bum = butt).


----------



## Lumber Jim

snickerd3 said:


> Oh i almost forgot...minisnick treated us this weekend to the start of the fav word "penis" phase. A commercial was playing some dance music and minisnick jumps up and starts shaking is butt and says shake your butt and shake your penis. I asked him yesterday morning if he grew taller overnight...he said nope just my penis... good heavens.


Just spit pop at my screen!! holy crap that's funny!

:laugh:


----------



## envirotex

One kid gone to camp, one at home...hopefully, looking forward to an entire week without an argument over who drank the last of the milk, who lost the remote, or whose turn it is to take out the trash.


----------



## YMZ PE

I turn my back for a second and BabyYMZ has stripped completely naked, diaper included, and is dancing on the treadmill. I hope she grows out of this phase before she starts preschool in a few months.


----------



## snickerd3

^good luck with that. Minisnick stripped to his skivvies and started doing the robot dance this morning when we told him to get dressed


----------



## snickerd3

ok i hope this is the last stage of the potty training adventure....the overnight. Since he had been keeping the pull ups dry over night we switched to the thicker training regular underwear for bed time. However once we did this bedtime has gotten crazy. He pees before getting into bed. 2 minutes later he says he has to pee and is back in the bathroom and a few drops is all. Back to bed, a few minutes later back tot the bathroom for a few drips. This goes on for at least 15 minutes every night. It usually end in a crying tantrum because we wont get up to keep him comany since the bathroom is "scary" at night....even though there is a rather bright nightlight in the bathroom and there is also one in his room.


----------



## snickerd3

we asked him why he keeps getting up even though he doesn't pee and he says he doesn't want to pee in his pants and he is afraid he will.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ My first thought on the getting up to pee/drip was that there could be a urinary tract infection, but that doesn't seem to be the case based on your second post.

Since it was mini-snick saying he didn't want to pee in his pants, the best thing you can do is to tell him that it is ok if he does. I'm assuming he's on a water-proof mattress, so if he does pee, it wouldn't be a big deal. Assure him that you won't be mad if he has an accident and hopefully that will calm him down to the point he will just go to sleep.


----------



## ventilator

My kid will get up 5 times to go to the bathroom after we put her to bed. Usually just a tiny bit comes out, it's just a stalling tactic for her since she knows we won't say she can't use the bathroom. This has been going on for 6 months now, she is 4 so we just tell her to go if she needs to and eventually she gets tired and goes to sleep.

Obviously at 4 years old its easier to yell from the other room to just pee if you need to then go back to bed than if you kid is 2-3 which I guess minsnick is?

My guess is a combination of not wanting to disappoint by wetting the bed and using it as a stall tactic to get you to pay attention (like my kid did). Dex's advice is what I would say as well. We would also sit with her when she went before bed and ask her if she was sure all her pee was out and she would say yes. After the bed story we would remind her she just went and got all her pee out so she didn't need to get up. This worked for a while until she figured out it was a way to come out of her room at night with out getting in trouble.


----------



## snickerd3

he will be 4 in october. he has started doing the same thing at nap time at day care apparently...since he isn't really into naps anymore he has been getting up to go pee there too.


----------



## snickerd3

one for funny potty related item. he hates getting his hands dirty...even the possibily of doing so. so he whines like crazy when he has to wipe his own butt...the latest retort was my hands are too small to wipe my butt you have to do it.


----------



## ventilator

snickerd3 said:


> one for funny potty related item. he hates getting his hands dirty...even the possibily of doing so. so he whines like crazy when he has to wipe his own butt...the latest retort was my hands are too small to wipe my butt you have to do it.


Yeah well what I hear at my house is that I didn't get dirty going to the bathroom so why should I have washed my hands.


----------



## snickerd3

so last week we bought minisnick a special lightening mcqueen "potty" flashlight to keep on his bed. so when he has to go the bathroom in the middle of the night he can use the light to navigate the stairs on his bed and the dark hallway into the bathroom (even though there are nitelights in his room and in the bathroom).

it has been working well. Not even sure if he has been getting up....but he is sleeping in regular underwear not even the thicker cotten training underpants anymore overnight.


----------



## ventilator

Congrats on that


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick experienced his first occurance of the oddities of the english language this morning. He asked me this morning what his shirt said. It was a picture of a pirate holding a flag and it said "for pirate". With an indignant look on his face he said "uh uh, there not four pirates on my shirt, just one."


----------



## YMZ PE

Since I started my new job at a landfill, my sweet little girls run up to me during playtime and tell me they're "going to bring the best pieces of garbage for Mommy's dump".


----------



## TouchDown

Sup peoples. Has been months. Saw this thread float back to the top. Been cranking serious hours out at work and my wife had these pics taken so I wouldn't forget what my kids look like. They grow up fast, thinking about winning the lottery soon so I can stay home with them more.


----------



## Ble_PE

Good looking group, TD! Let me know about your lottery secrets, I could use some of that money as well.

Both mini-ble1 and mini-ble2 will be starting preschool in about a month. Mrs. ble isn't going to know what to do the two days a week she won't have any kids in the house in the morning. I'm going to be sure to make up a big list of things she needs to get done...Yea, right.


----------



## snickerd3

only 2 days a week? are they full days? minisnick's pre-K is half day 5 days a week


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble1 is everyday 9-12 and mini-ble2 is 2 days a week 9-12. I meant that both kids will be gone 2 days a week and then she'll have mini-ble2 the other 3 days.


----------



## YMZ PE

Ble_PE said:


> I'm going to be sure to make up a big list of things she needs to get done...Yea, right.




My guess how it'll actually go:

9:30 Get home from dropping off the kids; crash on the couch for a second

11 Wake up suddenly not realizing she had just passed out from exhaustion; put in a load of laundry

11:30 In the middle of starting one of Ble's "assignments", curses as she realizes it's time to leave to pick up the kids


----------



## snickerd3

those 3 hrs are going to fly by a lot quicker than you think...it's enought ime to get something small started but nothing too big because you will have to leave to pick up the kiddos right in the middle of it. super annoying.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Yea, she's already started to come up with some things that she wants to get done, but I know that it's going to be frustrating trying to finish projects up in that amount of time.


----------



## csb

She could easily go to Starbucks and read a book during that time.


----------



## envirotex

Do you guys back-to school shop for clothes before or after school starts?

I usually buy the boys new shoes the week before school starts, and a maybe a pair of shorts and a shirt. I never buy them new jeans until the first cold snap, because I don't know whether or they will grow out of them between the time that school starts and the first chilly day. I bought new jeans one year in August because they were on sale; they got worn once in October as high waters because they were the only long pants the kid had...


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick is still young enough that buying next seasons warbdrobe during the previous is ok. I bought most of his pants for this fall at the begining of summer when there were reduced to less than $4 a pr and the long sleeve tshirts were $2 or less. I already have next summer's shorts bought...although he will likely still fit in the ones from this yr as they fall off his butt.

shoes is something I still need to get since he has managed to wear off almost the complete heal on his spiderman lighty up shoes....cheap ass material. It's back to nike or new balance for the next pr but I have to have him with me while being in a big town to do that. Nike and new balance seem to run small since the last pair were larger than the size of his current no name brand shoes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We bought ours last month, but we purposfully bought them oversized so the kids could grow into them. Only reason we bought them when we did was because the kids were transferred into a charter school that has a uniform, and the only approved supplier (Land's End) had a sale right after 4th of July weekend that also included a "penny sale" on embroidered school logos (also required).


----------



## snickerd3

^yuppy

....j/k


----------



## snickerd3

actually I should probably ask at the meet the teacher thing on wed if there is a dress code. both times i was in the pre-k buildin it didn't feel like there was was central AC so shirts with or without sleeves will be helpful to know since I've been sending him to daycare in sleeveless since they don't have ac.


----------



## csb

envirotex said:


> Do you guys back-to school shop for clothes before or after school starts?
> 
> I usually buy the boys new shoes the week before school starts, and a maybe a pair of shorts and a shirt. I never buy them new jeans until the first cold snap, because I don't know whether or they will grow out of them between the time that school starts and the first chilly day. I bought new jeans one year in August because they were on sale; they got worn once in October as high waters because they were the only long pants the kid had...




I will buy whatever we need to bridge the gap, waiting on clothes as the weather dictates. My kid will grow and grow...but the one time I bought jeans too big, he stopped growing. It's more cost effective do operate on a just-in-time delivery, rather than waste money on clothes he'll never wear.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick absolutely loves watching the syfy show Face Off. He thinks it's awesome watching them use makeup to make monsters.


----------



## snickerd3

We meet minisnick pre-k teacher tonight during a meet the teacher event our school district holds for all grade levels. Tomorrow we have manditory observation hrs to do for orientation. Then Friday is his official first day of school.


----------



## csb

What are mandatory observation hours?


----------



## snickerd3

as part of the pre-k program, and think even the elementary schools around here. there are so hrs a yr the parents have complete to keep them involved in their kids education.


----------



## snickerd3

the exact number we have to complete I am not sure. But we will be clocking about 2 hrs tomorrow. If we weren't able to make the orientation then we had to make special arrangement to observe another time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The charter school my kids are enrolled at has a requirement for minimum number of parent participation hours. I have no idea what it is, but Mrs Dex is taking care of it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Minisap 1 turns 9 in a few days and in his own words will be a rockstar geologist electrical engineer architect and have a sidejob as a lifeguard.

Minisap 2 turns 2 in a couple months and in her own words.... ball.... moon.... achoo (because aparently she thinks that is talking when people sneeze)... and princess (whenever Sofia the First comes on TV)

Minisap 3 is due on Christmas Day this year


----------



## mudpuppy

Sapper said:


> Minisap 1 turns 9 in a few days and in his own words will be a rockstar geologist electrical engineer architect and have a sidejob as a lifeguard.
> 
> Minisap 2 turns 2 in a couple months and in her own words.... ball.... moon.... achoo (because aparently she thinks that is talking when people sneeze)... and princess (whenever Sofia the First comes on TV)
> 
> Minisap 3 is due on Christmas Day this year




Interesting, how cool would it be to share your birthday with your kid? Did you plan it that way?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Mudpuppy, no we didn't plan it, but I'm really hoping he comes on his due date because that would be really cool I think.


----------



## ventilator

Sapper said:


> Mudpuppy, no we didn't plan it, but I'm really hoping he comes on his due date because that would be really cool I think.


My wife was born on her dad's birthday which fell on Fathers day that year. She liked it when she was young but not any more but that is due to her dad's actions (became a cheating narcissistic a-hole).


----------



## csb

Interesting that they have to mandate parent involvement. I get to the school a few times a year to help with big classroom activities and field trips, plus stop in pretty regularly after school to check in. I think I'd be less inclined to be involved if it was forced on me.

Ventilator- any chance the birthday is June 17?


----------



## ventilator

csb said:


> Ventilator- any chance the birthday is June 17?


No, they are on June 19th


----------



## Ble_PE

With all this talk of birthdays I guess I should mention that today is mini-ble1's birthday. I can't believe he's already 4, where has the time gone?


----------



## csb

I don't even remember my kid being four. Mine will be 8 in September and a second grader in two weeks. It's true...I feel like I'm going to close my eyes for a second and we'll be at his high school graduation.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Heck, sometimes I feel like I just closed my eyes at my high school graduation a second ago and here I am 14.5 years later, which I just realized is exactly how long mini-ble1 has until he graduates high school...


----------



## csb

15 years for me, which means in another 15 my kid should be done with college. I think for me the eleven years at work seem to have flown by (Now, looking back. The first four did not flyby) and I think, "When I've worked another 11, my kid will be out of high school."

When did I become an adult?!


----------



## TouchDown

I have a 5, 9 and 11 YO. Yous guys are kids.

But - I wanted to also have my kids before I was like ancient. I know couples who are banging up against 40 and trying to start families.

I am too old for that crap. Can't imagine having a baby in my 40's. Fudge.


----------



## Flyer_PE

csb said:


> 15 years for me, which means in another 15 my kid should be done with college. I think for me the eleven years at work seem to have flown by (Now, looking back. The first four did not flyby) and I think, "When I've worked another 11, my kid will be out of high school."
> 
> When did I become an adult?!




Adulthood is not marked by age, it's a state of mind.

Mine will officially be a 3rd grader next Wednesday. Time really flies.


----------



## knight1fox3

Flyer_PE said:


> Time really flies.


Pun intended?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mine will start school on the 3rd, and will be in 3rd and 1st grades. I really enjoy the fact that both of them will be out of highschool before I turn 45...


----------



## envirotex

Flyer_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15 years for me, which means in another 15 my kid should be done with college. I think for me the eleven years at work seem to have flown by (Now, looking back. The first four did not flyby) and I think, "When I've worked another 11, my kid will be out of high school."
> 
> When did I become an adult?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adulthood is not marked by age, it's a state of mind.
> 
> Mine will officially be a 3rd grader next Wednesday. Time really flies.
Click to expand...

I liken it to when you realize that you are now Homer and Marge instead of Bart and Lisa...

Anyway, I have a SENIOR and a seventh grader.

They start school on the 26th, although the oldest is already effectively in school because of football practice.


----------



## FLBuff PE

MiniBuff 1 starts kindergarten in a couple weeks.


----------



## snickerd3

csb said:


> Interesting that they have to mandate parent involvement. I get to the school a few times a year to help with big classroom activities and field trips, plus stop in pretty regularly after school to check in. I think I'd be less inclined to be involved if it was forced on me.
> 
> Ventilator- any chance the birthday is June 17?


looks like it will be 8 hrs of face time in some form.


----------



## snickerd3

we had orientation today. MInisnick absolutely LOVED it!! He was upset when I said it was time to go. I literally had to drag him off the play ground and he was being a little snot when I dropped him off at daycare afterwards.


----------



## snickerd3

Today is the first official day of school! Minisnick was so excited was going to get to ride the bus to school.

It was surprisingly obivous which kids yesterday at orientation had SAHM/SAHDs.


----------



## MA_PE

My littlest one is starting his last semester of college this September. I don't think I have to go for parent/professor orientation or monitor any of his classes, but I should check. times they are a changin'


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> Today is the first official day of school! Minisnick was so excited was going to get to ride the bus to school.
> 
> It was surprisingly obivous which kids yesterday at orientation had SAHM/SAHDs.


The SAHM/SAHD's become more and more obvious as the kids get older. Typically, both the parents and the kids are crying their eyes out over the fact that they'll be apart for a mere 7 hours, and because "they're growing up so fast". Meanwhile the rest of us are celebrating the fact that we're no-longer relying on expensive baby-sitters or daycares...


----------



## ventilator

My oldest starts VPK on Monday at their daycare. I don't think we need to do anything different like the observation hours, I'm sure not planning on it. I'm just excited because the state pays for the VPK part of the day my daycare bill went down $50 a week.


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the first official day of school! Minisnick was so excited was going to get to ride the bus to school.
> 
> It was surprisingly obivous which kids yesterday at orientation had SAHM/SAHDs.
> 
> 
> 
> The SAHM/SAHD's become more and more obvious as the kids get older. Typically, both the parents and the kids are crying their eyes out over the fact that they'll be apart for a mere 7 hours, and because "they're growing up so fast". Meanwhile the rest of us are celebrating the fact that we're no-longer relying on expensive baby-sitters or daycares...
Click to expand...

THis is a mere 2.75 hrs of separation for pre-K...not even a full day


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick's first day of school smiley face

View attachment 5889


----------



## snickerd3

geeze...we go to the park and the kid has come home with more bumps and bruises. Noticed last night minisnick has a nice friction burn on his lower spine from the slides...he was laying down on his back like a rocket to go down. Now it makes sense of why he held his back when he got off the slide. He also manged to pinch the side of the bicep on the swing so he has a blood blister

this kids is bigger klutz than I am...and thats sayign something.


----------



## ktulu

FLBuff PE said:


> So, I started the "Expecting" thread when I joined, as my wife was expecting mini-Buff at the time, and I had some questions. Fast forward 2.5 years, and mini-Buff is now a little kid. I can't believe how fast she grows up/absorbs things. We don't really have a place to brag about our kids, express their achievements, etc. I put forward this thread to unabashedly brag about our kids achievements, whether they be 1 month or 30 years old. For instance, tonight, my daughter smelled something burning in the kitchen, and said "That's stinky. Use some spray!"(meaning the Febreeze) I told her we didn't need to, because it would go away. She asked how, and I told her "it will dissipate; that means it will go away." She immediately repeated the word dissipate to me. I know it's a little thing, but it's a big word, and she knew what it meant. How about your kids?


FL, I think our kids came about 4 days apart back in 2008. Can you believe they are now Kindergarteners? My little girl started yesterday. Here she is with her older brother.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Cute kids, ktulu!


----------



## ktulu

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the first official day of school! Minisnick was so excited was going to get to ride the bus to school.
> 
> It was surprisingly obivous which kids yesterday at orientation had SAHM/SAHDs.
> 
> 
> 
> The SAHM/SAHD's become more and more obvious as the kids get older. Typically, both the parents and the kids are crying their eyes out over the fact that they'll be apart for a mere 7 hours, and because "they're growing up so fast". Meanwhile the rest of us are celebrating the fact that we're no-longer relying on expensive baby-sitters or daycares...
Click to expand...

Exactly. We were worried yesterday just because our little girl had never ridden on a school bus before, but she practically jumped up the steps, sat down, and gave us a wave. Huh, we thought. Guess she'll be ok!

She got on the bus even faster this morning. So fast that she forgot her water bottle. Had to run it up to the school. What a mad house! A bunch of SAHM's not wanting to let go.


----------



## Supe

Scary to think that junior starts first grade next week.


----------



## Ble_PE

I can't believe that both mini-ble1 and mini-ble2 will be in preschool this year.


----------



## YMZ PE

Same with MiniYMZ and BabyYMZ. The tuition is going to suck.


----------



## snickerd3

Thankful everyday minisnick got accepted into the school district pre-k program so it is free...other than the fact I pay property taxes for the school district. The other structured programs were crazy like $60-80/mo (for only 2 or 3 days of 2.5hr each od those days) with $75 registration fee, on top of the daycare cost that would have sucked.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

One of my neighbors is a SAHM and her daughter is now ~9mos old. She was saying the other night that she's worried her daughter is developing separation anxiety because she had to leave her daughter behind to go car shopping for 3 hours...


----------



## Ble_PE

YMZ PE said:


> Same with MiniYMZ and BabyYMZ. The tuition is going to suck.




Tell me about it. I'll be paying about $350 per month for 3 hours 5 days a week for mini-ble1 and 3 hours 2 days a week for mini-ble2.


----------



## ktulu

I will now be SAVING $340 a month


----------



## FLBuff PE

ktulu said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I started the "Expecting" thread when I joined, as my wife was expecting mini-Buff at the time, and I had some questions. Fast forward 2.5 years, and mini-Buff is now a little kid. I can't believe how fast she grows up/absorbs things. We don't really have a place to brag about our kids, express their achievements, etc. I put forward this thread to unabashedly brag about our kids achievements, whether they be 1 month or 30 years old. For instance, tonight, my daughter smelled something burning in the kitchen, and said "That's stinky. Use some spray!"(meaning the Febreeze) I told her we didn't need to, because it would go away. She asked how, and I told her "it will dissipate; that means it will go away." She immediately repeated the word dissipate to me. I know it's a little thing, but it's a big word, and she knew what it meant. How about your kids?
> 
> 
> 
> FL, I think our kids came about 4 days apart back in 2008. Can you believe they are now Kindergarteners? My little girl started yesterday. Here she is with her older brother.
Click to expand...

MiniBuff 1 starts kindergarten next Wednesday. She'll be riding with Mrs. Buff every day, as MiniBuff will be attending the same school that Mrs. Buff teaches at.


----------



## mizzoueng

Miz1 is starting pre-K and is loving it. His birthday is late August, so he gets held back a year. He is the oldest kid in pre-K by at least 3 weeks. we tour the schools around the area in October, debating between public and private. I don't think SWMBO knows how much private is in the area, I have a vague idea, but its one of those things if you have to ask, you can't afford it.

Miz2 just turned 2, but acts 5. He is our biggest challenge because he loves to "help". God bless him for at least putting forth the effort, but I don't know how many times he just about pulled a cutting board on his head.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same with MiniYMZ and BabyYMZ. The tuition is going to suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it. I'll be paying about $350 per month for 3 hours 5 days a week for mini-ble1 and 3 hours 2 days a week for mini-ble2.
Click to expand...

Kids sound expensive.


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same with MiniYMZ and BabyYMZ. The tuition is going to suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it. I'll be paying about $350 per month for 3 hours 5 days a week for mini-ble1 and 3 hours 2 days a week for mini-ble2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids sound expensive.
Click to expand...



I hope you have triplets.


----------



## snickerd3

mizzoueng said:


> Miz1 is starting pre-K and is loving it. His birthday is late August, so he gets held back a year. He is the oldest kid in pre-K by at least 3 weeks. we tour the schools around the area in October, debating between public and private. I don't think SWMBO knows how much private is in the area, I have a vague idea, but its one of those things if you have to ask, you can't afford it.
> 
> Miz2 just turned 2, but acts 5. He is our biggest challenge because he loves to "help". God bless him for at least putting forth the effort, but I don't know how many times he just about pulled a cutting board on his head.


The magic date in IL is Sept 1st. Minisnick has early october birthday so he will almost 6 when starts kindergarten. he will be the eldest of his friends in class. But not the pre-k, about half are second yr pre-kers


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> mizzoueng said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miz1 is starting pre-K and is loving it. His birthday is late August, so he gets held back a year. He is the oldest kid in pre-K by at least 3 weeks. we tour the schools around the area in October, debating between public and private. I don't think SWMBO knows how much private is in the area, I have a vague idea, but its one of those things if you have to ask, you can't afford it.
> 
> Miz2 just turned 2, but acts 5. He is our biggest challenge because he loves to "help". God bless him for at least putting forth the effort, but I don't know how many times he just about pulled a cutting board on his head.
> 
> 
> 
> The magic date in IL is Sept 1st. Minisnick has early october birthday so he will almost 6 when starts kindergarten. he will be the eldest of his friends in class. But not the pre-k, about half are second yr pre-kers
Click to expand...



It's Sept 1st here as well, which means both mini-ble's will be one of the youngest in their classes. Mini-ble1 will turn 5 on August 15 and start school the following week. Mini-ble2 will be 5 in July prior to starting school in August.


----------



## snickerd3

mizzoueng said:


> Miz2 just turned 2, but acts 5. He is our biggest challenge because he loves to "help". God bless him for at least putting forth the effort, but I don't know how many times he just about pulled a cutting board on his head.


if it makes you feel any better when I was a toddler I pulled on the cord of the hot iron my mom was using and it fell on face...in the right light you can still see a tiny scar from the tip of the iron.

When I was about 6 or 7 I was wanting to help my dad build the sandbox he was working on...I was standing literally right behind where he was kneeling and with the back up swing of the hammer I took the the crow bar end of the hammer to the eye brow. No stitches but it left a bald spot in the eye brow


----------



## mizzoueng

^ that made me cringe


----------



## snickerd3

just giving some perspective...a cutting board to head..assuming someone was holding the knife and it wasn't on the board...isn't that bad.


----------



## YMZ PE

Ble_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mizzoueng said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miz1 is starting pre-K and is loving it. His birthday is late August, so he gets held back a year. He is the oldest kid in pre-K by at least 3 weeks. we tour the schools around the area in October, debating between public and private. I don't think SWMBO knows how much private is in the area, I have a vague idea, but its one of those things if you have to ask, you can't afford it.
> 
> Miz2 just turned 2, but acts 5. He is our biggest challenge because he loves to "help". God bless him for at least putting forth the effort, but I don't know how many times he just about pulled a cutting board on his head.
> 
> 
> 
> The magic date in IL is Sept 1st. Minisnick has early october birthday so he will almost 6 when starts kindergarten. he will be the eldest of his friends in class. But not the pre-k, about half are second yr pre-kers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's Sept 1st here as well, which means both mini-ble's will be one of the youngest in their classes. Mini-ble1 will turn 5 on August 15 and start school the following week. Mini-ble2 will be 5 in July prior to starting school in August.
Click to expand...



Nuts, I just found out CA will be transitioning to a September 1 cutoff too. BabyYMZ's birthday is 9/9. :shakehead:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

YMZ PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mizzoueng said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miz1 is starting pre-K and is loving it. His birthday is late August, so he gets held back a year. He is the oldest kid in pre-K by at least 3 weeks. we tour the schools around the area in October, debating between public and private. I don't think SWMBO knows how much private is in the area, I have a vague idea, but its one of those things if you have to ask, you can't afford it.
> 
> Miz2 just turned 2, but acts 5. He is our biggest challenge because he loves to "help". God bless him for at least putting forth the effort, but I don't know how many times he just about pulled a cutting board on his head.
> 
> 
> 
> The magic date in IL is Sept 1st. Minisnick has early october birthday so he will almost 6 when starts kindergarten. he will be the eldest of his friends in class. But not the pre-k, about half are second yr pre-kers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's Sept 1st here as well, which means both mini-ble's will be one of the youngest in their classes. Mini-ble1 will turn 5 on August 15 and start school the following week. Mini-ble2 will be 5 in July prior to starting school in August.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nuts, I just found out CA will be transitioning to a September 1 cutoff too. BabyYMZ's birthday is 9/9. :shakehead:
Click to expand...

My Bday is 9/6. It was actually pretty cool being the oldest one in my class.


----------



## ventilator

I was the oldest in all my classes, my bday is 8/31. Not sure what the cutoff date was when I went to school but I know my parents had a choice to either have me be the youngest or oldest, glad they picked older.


----------



## YMZ PE

Dexman PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mizzoueng said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miz1 is starting pre-K and is loving it. His birthday is late August, so he gets held back a year. He is the oldest kid in pre-K by at least 3 weeks. we tour the schools around the area in October, debating between public and private. I don't think SWMBO knows how much private is in the area, I have a vague idea, but its one of those things if you have to ask, you can't afford it.
> 
> Miz2 just turned 2, but acts 5. He is our biggest challenge because he loves to "help". God bless him for at least putting forth the effort, but I don't know how many times he just about pulled a cutting board on his head.
> 
> 
> 
> The magic date in IL is Sept 1st. Minisnick has early october birthday so he will almost 6 when starts kindergarten. he will be the eldest of his friends in class. But not the pre-k, about half are second yr pre-kers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's Sept 1st here as well, which means both mini-ble's will be one of the youngest in their classes. Mini-ble1 will turn 5 on August 15 and start school the following week. Mini-ble2 will be 5 in July prior to starting school in August.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nuts, I just found out CA will be transitioning to a September 1 cutoff too. BabyYMZ's birthday is 9/9. :shakehead:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Bday is 9/6. It was actually pretty cool being the oldest one in my class.
Click to expand...



Why, because you were always the tallest and oldest-looking?

oking:

Seriously though, others have told me it's better to hold them back a year than to send them in too early. I guess I can suck up another year of tuition for my kids' best interests.


----------



## snickerd3

^ my bday is 9/3 they changed the cut off date shortly after i started school so I was the youngest....I turned out just fine


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> I turned out just fine




rlyflag:


----------



## YMZ PE

VTEnviro said:


> I turned out just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rlyflag:
Click to expand...



Just speculation, but maybe the iron in the face and the hammer to the eye influenced the outcome more than being the youngest in her class?


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> ^ my bday is 9/3 they changed the cut off date shortly after i started school so I was the youngest....I turned out just fine




My birthday is in mid-October and I started school at 4 somehow. My parents did end up holding me back in the 5th grade, mainly because we were moving, but I would have been fine if they hadn't.

At mini-ble1's 4 year checkup his doctor told us that since he's 90+ percentile for height and weight, his teachers in school will think that he's older than he is and a lot of times that leads to "behavior problems" that aren't really behavior problems when you consider his age.


----------



## mudpuppy

My birthday is mid-November and I was one of the oldest in my class. A good friend in my class was more than a year younger than me, which was a bit weird (I think our cutoff date was 11/30). It was kind of cool being among the first to be able to drive.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My sons birthday is Sep 1, and he was the youngest in his class, so we held him back a year in first grade and now he's the oldest, but it has made a big difference, he's doing better these days both behaviorly and academically.


----------



## Flyer_PE

My son's birthday is December 22. Seems to put him in the middle of the pack for age.

As of this morning, he is officially a third-grader.


----------



## snickerd3

VTEnviro said:


> I turned out just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rlyflag:
Click to expand...


----------



## snickerd3

so glad minisnick and his best buddy did NOT get in the same Pre-K class....otheriwse I'd likely have already been called by the teacher for bad behavior. FOund out this morning his buddy got in big trouble this first week of school. Evidently he talked back to the teacher when she told him to pick up the toys and instigates the other kids to chase him around the classroom.


----------



## Supe

11/11 here, and they started me early. Was always 2nd or 3rd youngest in my class (always an odd late November/December b-day in the mix). Almost wish they'd kept me back a year, feel like it would have made life a little easier in high school and beginning of college.


----------



## Master slacker

Why all the hatin' on SAHM's?


----------



## snickerd3

theres no hating of SAHMs...just making observations.


----------



## envirotex

It's Friday! Tonight will be Tex Jr's last first football game. (Well, tonight's game is technically a scrimmage.)


----------



## ventilator

snickerd3 said:


> so glad minisnick and his best buddy did NOT get in the same Pre-K class....otheriwse I'd likely have already been called by the teacher for bad behavior. FOund out this morning his buddy got in big trouble this first week of school. Evidently he talked back to the teacher when she told him to pick up the toys and instigates the other kids to chase him around the classroom.


They had to split my son and another kid at daycare. My kid is a trouble maker in the sense of getting into cabinets or climbing stuff he isn't supposed to, the other kid was bully. Apparently he was the biggest in the class and would take toys and stuff from other kids. Well mini-vent is very big for his age and doesn't take crap from anybody so when the other kid took a toy from my son he ripped it back out of the other kids hand at which point he punched at my son. Mini-vent then took the toy and smashed the other kids face, full on bruised and swollen check for a week. After that they moved my kid up a class which I was glad about, I didn't need anymore of that stuff happening.

It was one of those moments where I didn't know if I should be proud or ashamed, I settled on proud, wife chose ashamed.

Just for reference my kid had just turned 2 and the other kid was about 2.5 so hopefully in the future he will not be so quick to hit.


----------



## snickerd3

^ i'd be a little of both...but at that age they don't fully realize their strength. minisnick's buddy is just very observant of others and gets bored a little to quickly. he has an older brother so he hangs out with older kids a lot so their behavior rubs off on him. They were certain said talking back was a phrase the older brother taught him. His buddy is 2 months (to the day) younger than minisnick but he is a little on the thickside like future defensive line for the football team sort of thick....whereas minisnick is tall and lanky and probably better suited for basketball.


----------



## MA_PE

It's hard to show off your pride (even though the other kid deserved it), but certianly nothing to be ashamed of. good for vent-jr. for standing up for himself.


----------



## envirotex

Same thing happened with Mini-Tex when has was in daycare. He was bigger than the kids his age and the teachers were afraid he would hurt the smaller kids, so they moved him up. It wasn't that he was violent or mean or anything...just a boy who could knock the other kids down if they were running around on the playground or having a "discussion" over who's turn it was to do something...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mini-Dex#1 is going through the process of getting braces. We've been taking him in to get all of his molds and fittings done, and he went in this morning to get the rubberband spacers for the back teeth put in. He goes in tomorrow to get the first round of hardware installed.

Good thing about getting this done now while he's younger (just turned 8) is that it's much cheaper and it's faster. His treatment should be done in 6-8 months...


----------



## snickerd3

he already has all his adult teeth at 8?!


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE said:


> Good thing about getting this done now while he's younger (just turned 8) is that it's much cheaper and it's faster. *His treatment should be done in 6-8 months*...




I was told the same thing when I got my braces at age 12. THREE YEARS LATER...


----------



## mudpuppy

I'm surprised at how early they give kids braces now. I didn't have mine put on until I was 13, and I drove myself to my last appointment.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> he already has all his adult teeth at 8?!


not them all, but by moving the ones he does have it will create space for the ones left to grow in. At least that's the theory we're working with. Could be worse, Mrs Dex had to have surgery when she was that age because her front 2 teeth had a gap between them big enough to fit her finger through. Mini-Dex has a similar gap, just not as big.

I had braces for 2.5 years while I was in HS. I think I was 14 when I got them, and also was able to drive to my last appointments.


----------



## snickerd3

After the first full week of school, the teacher sent home a newletter with what they have done all week and the songs they were learning. Now that we know what to ask about minisnick has started filling us in on things other "than we went outside and rode bikes".


----------



## csb

mudpuppy said:


> I'm surprised at how early they give kids braces now. I didn't have mine put on until I was 13, and I drove myself to my last appointment.




I still had braces when I started my first engineering job. Of course, I didn't get them on until 19. Boy howdy did I get carded in college.

My kid is 9/24 and our cutoff is 9/15. I'm so glad he's older, because it has helped him so much. We can see the kids that are much younger struggle way more than he does. I was a young kid in school and I'm thinking an extra year would have given me a little more maturity.


----------



## snickerd3

gotta love it. minisnick has a tendency to put his underwear and shorts on backwards. while minisnick was getting dressed this morning he brings his underware over to me and points to the from of them and asks this is the place for the penis then points to the back and says that's the place for the butt right? Had to have he repeat his question because I was like what is what, i thought i misheard him the first time.


----------



## MA_PE

Don't kid yourself, he knows what's what. He's just using it for an excuse to say "penis" and "butt". I do the same thing.


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Mr. YMZ was marveling at how fascinated our little ones are with their girly equivalents. Whenever they get naked, they do a sort of sumo squat and slap themselves singing "Cooch, cooch, bum, bum". He was like, "I thought only boys did that"...I told him I have all sorts of labial and vulvar jokes, he just needed to ask.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I could handle it when my son talked about his parts during that developmental stage, but I think I might cry if my precious little girl starts talking about her "cooch". Oh dear me, I'm a traumatized dad just thinking about it.


----------



## snickerd3

if your kid ever refuses to put his own socks on, buy the neon green and orange soled socks and they will fight you to put them on by themself.

the socks certainly aren't going to last as long as his old hanes one, but gooly gee...night and day difference.


----------



## sycamore PE

What about when your kid fights you every time he has to change out of his pajamas? I'm getting worn out with the daily pajama tantrums and I'm tempted to let him wear PJs all day. Or swim suit, because he's always happy to change into that.


----------



## Master slacker

Doesn't want to get out of PJ's? Drag the bugger outside and soak with water hose.

No, I have not personally done this, though I reaaaaaalllyyyyy want to at times. My wife would kill me.


----------



## snickerd3

i just tell him they don't allow pjs at day care or at school and he goes oh ok and gets dressed himself


----------



## sycamore PE

Logic doesn't work for my son. He's not yet 2. One day it worked for me to ask him to "help" me put on his shirt, because he likes "helping." But the "you need to get dressed to play with your friends/go outside/go on a bike ride" doesn't seem to sink in. Oh well, it's probably just a phase.


----------



## ventilator

My kid has to pick out his own clothes in the morning to be happy about changing. I usually get the kids ready in the morning and I had it down to a good system, I'd pick two pair of pants and two shirts that matched and he was happy to pick either of them for daycare. Then my wife had summer break (so she was taking them) and decided to move his clothes so he could reach them and let him pick them out b/c she could spend 15-20 min in the morning convincing him to wear matching clothes while playing in his room. I don't have that time in the morning so whatever he picks I just let him wear and it drives her nuts.


----------



## snickerd3

^ depends on the day but i either do the two options for him to choose or let him just choose on his own the entire outfit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

school uniforms FTW. Only choice they get is whether they want the blue polo or the white...


----------



## snickerd3

took minisnick to dr for get his ears checked out...looked like an ear infection to me. The last time we went in for an ear infection when the male physican assisstant wanted to look in his ears he figited, whined, was a royal PITA. The new nurse practicianer that saw him yesterday...no problems at all he was even giggling with her. He already has a type. He will do anything for Brunettes.


----------



## Road Guy

Good Boy!


----------



## snickerd3

we gave minisnick the choice of a bowling party or chuck e cheese party for his birthday. we asked him several times over the course of the weekend to make sure and without a doubt he chose chuck e cheese. we even asked him if he knew what the place was and he said yes you eat then you get to play. So pizza and fun it is!


----------



## sycamore PE

I was feeling kind of bad for going to an evening professional society meeting (ASHRAE), because I wouldn't see Lil Sapling until bedtime and I'd miss dinner time with him. Total unnecessary momma guilt. But, I'm somewhat active with my chapter and would have felt guilty for missing the meeting, too. I slipped out 10 minutes early and swung by the store to get some milk, because we were almost out. I get home. My husband and son are near the door, just about to go upstairs for a bath. My son runs toward me (like he always does when I get home) and shouts "MILK!" Normally, he says "Momma home!" I feel less guilty now that I know he's more excited about milk than me


----------



## snickerd3

so proud of minisnick. He tends to get shy/nervous with lots of kids and bounce house things because the older kids sort of bowl over the smaller ones. We went to a dinosaur exhibit thing this weekend and they had HUGE bouce house/inflateable slide things. minisnick was a little weary at first sticking to the obstacle course bounce things then the shorter set of slides...even that was probably 15ft tall. By the time he finished his second 10 minute turn he was super confident and pushing back against the bigger kids. The tallest slide was as tall as the second story in the bldg...crazy. That one took him awhile to buikd the courage to climb but once he did he loved it!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My son and I played minecraft pocket edition together this evening via wifi, so we were in the same world. We decided to build a city, so I started out making the building shells and he went to town making the floors and decorating the insides. When I finally wandered over to the gold building to see what he had done, I was blown away. The images that follow are 100% the creativity of a 9 year old autistic kid (except the outside of the buildings which I did).







Main Street






Pool in the gold building






Lobby of gold building






Library floor


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Are the chairs made of stairs and signs, or did Minecraft actually make a chair block?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Stairs and signs


----------



## engineergurl

i think that makes it more awesome... i think


----------



## csb

My kid put a swimming pool in his underground hideout. You guys have brilliant cities, we've got doomsday prepping.

Nice job!


----------



## snickerd3

amazing how much pre-k has helped minisnick with being able to talk clearly. He still studders a little if he is excited but he is using grammar correctly and coherently.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We have a meeting with our 6yr old's 1st grade teacher. Apparently, my daughter has a bad habit of "acting like a 6-yr old" and the teacher is expecting her to act more like an adult...


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE said:


> We have a meeting with our 6yr old's 1st grade teacher. Apparently, my daughter has a bad habit of "acting like a 6-yr old" and the teacher is expecting her to act more like an adult...




"I don't think I want to know a six-year-old who isn't a dreamer, or a sillyheart. And I sure don't want to know one who takes their student career seriously. I don't have a college degree. I don't even have a job. But I know a good kid when I see one. Because they're ALL good kids, until dried-out, brain-dead skags like you drag them down and convince them they're no good. You so much as scowl at my niece, or any other kid in this school, and I hear about it, I'm coming looking for you! Take this quarter, go downtown, and have a rat gnaw that thing off your face! Good day to you, madam."


----------



## envirotex

Tex Jr's football team is 4 and 1! Another win last night 49-10...on the road to the playoffs. 'fingers-crossed'


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick turns 4 tomorrow...crazy how fast time flies by. Bowling party on Saturday was a blast. They only managed to get 1 game in, but oh well. Family party this weekend at Chuck E cheese.

Got to make cupcakes tonight for minisnick to take to daycare. He is taking prepackaged rice krispies treats for Pre-K....they don't allow frosted anything and it has to be store bought.


----------



## snickerd3

asked minisnick to do something this morning and he was being slow about it so I told him to hop to it. He turned around and said...Mommy I'm not a bunny.


----------



## Supe

Junior turns 7 at the end of this month. Crazy.


----------



## envirotex

7 is a good age...

when they are 17 you really want them to be 7 again...


----------



## Supe

When they are 17, I want them to be 18 so I can give them das boot.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Had my daughters second birthday on Sunday, she's such a cutie and she's getting her mother's feistiness, so I'm not too worried about boys being much of a problem when she gets older.


----------



## envirotex

Supe said:


> When they are 17, I want them to be 18 so I can give them das boot.




Yeah, I feel that way some days, too. Especially, when he asks for gas money...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

In an attempt to get my daughter (1st grade) to pay attention in school and listen to her teacher, we tried to implement a new incentive program. Every time she did what her teacher asked her to do the first time asked, she could color in a square on her "take-home" homework paper. Depending on how many she got colored in during the day/week she would get prizes, all the way up to a 20-square effort in a week would earn her the chance for her teacher to paint her fingernails (she loves having her nails painted).

This program has been going for just over 3 weeks now and she has colored a total of 3 squares. Yep, three. She's not being bad, not being disruptive, it's just that it takes her teacher 3 or more attempts to get her to do what she's supposed to do. My daughter will eventually do what she's asked, but she is one of those personalities that slows down the more you pressure her to do something (she's like her mother), and it gets insanely frustrating. If it's something she wants to do, she'll do it right away without being asked. If it's something she HAS to do, she'll eventually get it done, but it's on her time. This does not fly very well with her teacher.

So because she's been so stubborn at school and won't do what she's asked, we decided to flip the tables a bit: if she doesn't get at least 3 squares in a day, she loses her toys. Monday = 0, Tuesday = 0. FUCK. With her getting zero yet again, we boxed up her toys last night and hauled them off to the basement. The only things she has left in her bedroom are her clothes, her bed, and her books. After school all she is allowed to do is sit in her room and read (after she's finished her homework first). As we're packing up her room last night, she was the biggest helper she's been in a month. She thought losing her toys was fun. She genuinely did....not....care.

How do you teach someone how to give a shit?


----------



## knight1fox3

Whoa.....helping with the punishment?! :huh:

That's a tough one...

What about restrictions on outdoor toys/activities?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yeah, she was helping the whole time.

"This needs to go over here" "I can carry that downstairs" "here's another one, let me get that too."

She is perfectly content sitting quietly in her room. By herself.

We can't even threaten to take away Christmas because she doesn't really want anything. She doesn't respond to material things (unless we're in Walmart, then she wants the dinky little toy, and proceeds to forget about it 30 seconds after it's purchased).

She is the exact opposite of me. She cannot be bribed with incentives or punishments. If she wants to do it, she will do it. If she doesnt want to, well, she might eventually get it done, but only if she HAS to and even then it's on her schedule.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah that’s tough, my youngest was like that for a while, we ended up just letting him ride it out and we encouraged the teacher to send him to sit with the principal if he didn’t listen (we didn’t really like the teacher but we knew the principal very well and this worked a little bit)

The problem went away with age as we didn’t have any problems the following year, I think some- times kids get paired with teachers that just don’t fit well with them and they struggle..

And most teachers assume anyone that cant sit still for 7 hours needs to be medicated..


----------



## solomonb

I am going to argue differently. Use reverse punishment--- taking the toys away had no effect. You cannot cancel Christmas, it is going to come and you will finally relent and buy her something. She has to figure out that getting 3 squares a day is a BIG DEAL-- nobody else in class can do as well as she can-- NOBODY.

Seems like the painted finger nails is the trick. Tell her that she has to have plain finger nails until the squares are colored in. Explain to her that you are not being mean, spiteful or ugly, however, only little girls that do what the teacher says on time 1 get to have pretty nails.

NOW, I am NOT an early childhood educator-- I am a college Dean-- so, I know that the theory works, however, you need an early childhood educator to help you take my idea and implement. I am a big believer in positive punishment-- she will "want" to do what you ask, the first time, with no guff. I know, all theory, no practice-- those that do, do, those that can't do, teach and those that can't teach administrate.

If having pretty finger nails is her key motivator-- I suspect that she will respond positively. No colored squares, no colored fingernails.

Again, I am NOT an early childhood educator-- I am a College Dean-- hope that this helps!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

RG, I was making those same comments to Mrs Dex last night. Basically it looks like we'll ride it out and if the teacher continues to make a stink of it, we'll just look to move her into a new classroom.

My son (two years older) also struggled with 1st grade, except he was very physical. He would hit, throw things, kick, etc. It turns out that he is a slave to routine and his teacher was going through medical problems that forced her to miss several days each month. Everytime Mini-Dex was sent to the principal's office was a day she was gone.

Once he got into 2nd grade with a more stable teacher, all of the problems went away. Now he's in 3rd grade and is thriving.

Our other thought is that both of our kids are close to the youngest in their respective classes. It may just be that they're (she is and he was) too young for what their teachers are expecing from them.


----------



## csb

My kid thrives on schedule. Does she have a list of things that are supposed to happen for the day? Because he does better with the "Lunch choice, book bag, etc." then trying to process demands. Even at home we have the same thing- morning routine= get dressed, eat breakfast, make bed, etc. Putting in a list? He knows what to do and what's expected of him. Asking him verbally? He gets overloaded.

And my kid did the same thing when I took everything out of his room. Very desensitized to what was happening. He internally is harder on himself than punishment will ever be.


----------



## envirotex

Dexman PE said:


> This program has been going for just over 3 weeks now and she has colored a total of 3 squares. Yep, three. She's not being bad, not being disruptive, it's just that it takes her teacher 3 or more attempts to get her to do what she's supposed to do. My daughter will eventually do what she's asked, but she is one of those personalities that slows down the more you pressure her to do something (she's like her mother), and it gets insanely frustrating. If it's something she wants to do, she'll do it right away without being asked. If it's something she HAS to do, she'll eventually get it done, but it's on her time. This does not fly very well with her teacher.




Mini-Tex is exactly the same way. He's 12 and it hasn't gotten easier with age.

You need to lower the bar just a bit...I know that this seems counterproductive, but you have to give her at least one goal that she can achieve and receive a reward. Figuring out what their "currency" is key...the painted fingernail thing is a good one, find another...Ask her what she thinks her reward should be for one colored square to twenty colored squares. For example, she gets one colored square, she gets to be line-leader for lunch or five extra minutes of free time or some other reward at home...or one nail painted (she has 20, right?). This gets things rolling...Once she sees the reward (if it's her currency), then she'll be motivated.

Don't get discouraged! Parenting is hard work with two steps forward and three steps back.


----------



## Road Guy

vyvanse will also work wonders.... but I think I would wait till 5th grade for that...


----------



## knight1fox3

Saw this article and thought of your latest post in here Dex.

http://lifehacker.com/how-to-manipulate-kids-into-doing-what-you-want-1455891399/@MelaniePinola


----------



## Supe

Junior turned 7 on the 29th. Scary.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Saw this article and thought of your latest post in here Dex.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/how-to-manipulate-kids-into-doing-what-you-want-1455891399/@MelaniePinola


We've known about these tricks from when our oldest was going through it. Difference is that the younger one is saavy enough to see through it. "Clean your room or do the dishes?" Her response: sit on the bed and stare at you.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Lil'SC had smores for the first time tonight. She was unimpressed. There is obviously something wrong with her.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I get more excited about the idea of smores than I do about eating them. I like lighting the marshmellows on fire and putting them out with chocolate and graham crackers, but to tell you the truth, they are a pain in the ass to eat, and don't taste good enough to justify the effort.


----------



## mudpuppy

Never cared for smores, but I've developed something better. You get one of those hobo pie makers, put in your graham crackers, put in your chocolate bar and then add some peanut butter. Heat carefully over the fire and you've got a nice gooey chocolat/peanut butter treat.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ those things have endless uses. I like making "pizza pockets" in them too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

SCarolinaNiki PE said:


> Lil'SC had smores for the first time tonight. She was unimpressed. There is obviously something wrong with her.




Quite the contrary. She's got mensa written all over her. Then again I'd rather eat roadkill ass than a smore.



> ^ those things have endless uses. I like making "pizza pockets" in them too.




When I've been camping, I've used those to make poor man's fruit pies. Get some Wonder bread and some sort of fruit jam and have at it. If you can find a container of icing to drizzle on it when they come out you're in campground heaven.


----------



## snickerd3

had our first parent teacher conference last night. Minisnick is ahead of the game or on the mark for almost everything.

Although I foresee he is going to be one of those out side the box sort of people. The teacher doesn't count calling a square a box as a correct answer.


----------



## snickerd3

The teacher was surprised with his keen ability to use scissors but still managed say he didn't cut on the line. They drew a circle on a piece of paper and told him to cut it out. He made a near perfect circle cut...he just cut it a consistent half inch from the line on the paper. Seriously if you took a ruler and measured 90-95%would be half inch from the line. So that's good precison but his accuracy is off if I rememebr correctly.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> The teacher was surprised with his keen ability to use scissors but still managed say he didn't cut on the line. They drew a circle on a piece of paper and told him to cut it out. He made a near perfect circle cut...he just cut it a consistent half inch from the line on the paper. Seriously if you took a ruler and measured 90-95%would be half inch from the line. So that's good precison but his accuracy is off if I rememebr correctly.


He wasn't running while he was cutting I hope.

Sometimes it's difficult to see the line when you're cutting because it's in the blades. He was probably eyeballing the distance from the scissors to the line and followed it around. Good for him. If the teacher is not recognizing the box, she's probably a square.


----------



## snickerd3

I almost forgot to mention we got a certificate that said we completed our parent participation hrs for the year. WooHoo. They must have counted orientation and meet the teacher as part of the 8 hr and not in addition to the 8 hrs.

I'm still going to help out though with the parents for pre-K group. It is just nice to not have to worry about having to get the time in.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> I almost forgot to mention we got a certificate that said we completed our parent participation hrs for the year. WooHoo. They must have counted orientation and meet the teacher as part of the 8 hr and not in addition to the 8 hrs.


Does this count toward PDHs?


----------



## snickerd3

^Ha!


----------



## snickerd3

geeze...so we turn off the computer mouse when minisnick is watching movies on the computer so he doesn't delete anything. The kid figured out how to pause/, fast forward, play the movie using the keyboard.


----------



## envirotex

First game of the playoffs is Thursday! Tex Jr. got his letter jacket. He wears it whenever the temp dips below 75.


----------



## snickerd3

envirotex said:


> First game of the playoffs is Thursday! Tex Jr. got his letter jacket. He wears it whenever the temp dips below 75.


still too warm for jacket! good luck!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We let our 8yr old son watch videos on Youtube. Usually it isn't a problem because all he wants to watch are crashes (mostly race cars, but he's expanded to include aircraft, boats, and pretty much anything else FAIL related). However, this morning I walked in on him doing a new seach.... "Naked Teachers"

Do I really need to start the "birds and the bees" talk with an 8 year old? I remember seeing my first Playboy in 1st grade, but somehow it's different when it's your child. Kids are growing up way too fast...


----------



## MetsFan

Dexman PE said:


> We let our 8yr old son watch videos on Youtube. Usually it isn't a problem because all he wants to watch are crashes (mostly race cars, but he's expanded to include aircraft, boats, and pretty much anything else FAIL related). However, this morning I walked in on him doing a new seach.... "Naked Teachers"
> 
> Do I really need to start the "birds and the bees" talk with an 8 year old? I remember seeing my first Playboy in 1st grade, but somehow it's different when it's your child. Kids are growing up way too fast...




It scares me how easy it is for kids to find that stuff these days.


----------



## sycamore PE

Dexman PE said:


> We let our 8yr old son watch videos on Youtube. Usually it isn't a problem because all he wants to watch are crashes (mostly race cars, but he's expanded to include aircraft, boats, and pretty much anything else FAIL related). However, this morning I walked in on him doing a new seach.... "Naked Teachers"
> 
> Do I really need to start the "birds and the bees" talk with an 8 year old? I remember seeing my first Playboy in 1st grade, but somehow it's different when it's your child. Kids are growing up way too fast...


My guess would be that a friend who has an older brother told him to search "naked teachers" and that your son doesn't really know what he's doing and probably doesn't need the full birds-and-bees talk yet. But it does sound like he needs a talk about "what's ok to look up on the internet and why" talk. At least that's what I've heard from friends in similar situations.


----------



## Supe

It's OK, Dex. He probably just didn't get enough hits from "naughty librarian" and cut straight to the chase.


----------



## snickerd3

after the storms passed through we went outside to play and minisnick asks me to help find his helmet....I asked why and he said he wants to do the scary tricks on his bike like he saw at the circus the week before. At least he asked for his helmet BEFORE he attempted the stunts.


----------



## csb

Dexman PE said:


> We let our 8yr old son watch videos on Youtube. Usually it isn't a problem because all he wants to watch are crashes (mostly race cars, but he's expanded to include aircraft, boats, and pretty much anything else FAIL related). However, this morning I walked in on him doing a new seach.... "Naked Teachers"
> 
> Do I really need to start the "birds and the bees" talk with an 8 year old? I remember seeing my first Playboy in 1st grade, but somehow it's different when it's your child. Kids are growing up way too fast...




We just had to explain things after my kid watched two cows get it on.


----------



## FLBuff PE

^Ah, life in the west.


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> We let our 8yr old son watch videos on Youtube. Usually it isn't a problem because all he wants to watch are crashes (mostly race cars, but he's expanded to include aircraft, boats, and pretty much anything else FAIL related). However, this morning I walked in on him doing a new seach.... "Naked Teachers"
> 
> Do I really need to start the "birds and the bees" talk with an 8 year old? I remember seeing my first Playboy in 1st grade, but somehow it's different when it's your child. Kids are growing up way too fast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just had to explain things after my kid watched two cows get it on.
Click to expand...

they're playing leap frog. No further explanation warranted.


----------



## csb

There was the mystery of the disappearing appendage and "magic" wasn't an acceptable answer.


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> There was the mystery of the disappearing appendage and "magic" wasn't an acceptable answer.


"magic" is always an acceptable answer, followed by "OK, who wants to go for ice cream?".


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> The teacher was surprised with his keen ability to use scissors but still managed say he didn't cut on the line. They drew a circle on a piece of paper and told him to cut it out. He made a near perfect circle cut...he just cut it a consistent half inch from the line on the paper. Seriously if you took a ruler and measured 90-95%would be half inch from the line. So that's good precison but his accuracy is off if I rememebr correctly.




Somewhere, I have a 5K 'report card' that calls my scissoring skills 'lacking.'


----------



## envirotex

Second round of the playoffs tonight! Following Tex Jr's bus to San Antonio this afternoon. GO TEAM!


----------



## MA_PE

good luck Tex jr. bring home the hardware!!!


----------



## envirotex

Lost. 

It was an awesome game though. 24-21.

Wrestling season starts Monday!


----------



## MA_PE

that's ok, as long as they had fun.......


----------



## envirotex

They did have fun. It was a great season! There were lots of tears after though. Some times it's hard to remember that they still have little boy in those grown up bodies.


----------



## csb

^ awww... it's always hard on me to see teen boys cry after something like that. It's a reminder that they really care.


----------



## MA_PE

If you ain't first...you're last.

Unfortunately when the big game is over, there's only one winner. At 24-21 it seems they put up quite a fight. They shoud hold their heads up high and congrats on a game well-played.


----------



## snickerd3

darn kid...minisnick managed to deregister his kindle on the drive back Saturday night...even with the parental control protections enabled. He says mommy can you fix my kindle and all the apps were fuzzy and videos were all missing. managed to reregister it during the drive but all his movies and shows need to be reinstalled.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

At dinner the other night, Charlie asked me to make her a triangle our of a straw. Pretty normal, so I did. Then she asked for a diamond. Little fancier, but no big deal, so I did. Then she handed me another straw and asked for an octagon. An octagon?! She's getting tricky for an almost 3yo, asking for shapes she can barely pronounce. Guess she's actually learning from watching Mickey Mouse. I know her daycare isn't covering octagons yet.


----------



## knight1fox3

SCNiki,could you please make me a dodecahedron?


----------



## akwooly

Gymnastic coaches see potential in my daughter. They want her to move up to the next level to prepare her for teams.


----------



## snickerd3

installed minisnick's booster seat in my car last night...growing up so fast. Doesn't seem like he should be out of the super safeness of the carseat...kind of scary. he was all excited that he gets to use the normal seat belt now.


----------



## ventilator

Had the same feeling with our kid after she turned 4 and we put her in booster seat. She barely met the weight requirement but was too tall for the car seat anymore so we made the switch.


----------



## akwooly

Yay lil miss wooly made the pre-comp team! The coaches say she is strong and takes direction well and very coachable. This is what I see $$$. (Actually I don't i am a proud papa)


----------



## goodal

We have all but littlest goodal out of booster seats. Its a good day when they can buckle their own seat belts.


----------



## snickerd3

a commercial was playing a clip from katy perry's Roar song yestaerday. Minisnick likes to ROAR with that part of the song. Mr snick didn't that and was like WTF when minisnick started roaring out of the blue. I had to explain to him that Roar is one of minisnicks favorite songs because he likes to roar.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

goodal said:


> We have all but littlest goodal out of booster seats. Its a good day when they can buckle their own seat belts.


They had to learn to do their own seatbelts a couple years ago. It's hard enough loading kids into the back of the Camaro, let alone having to crawl back there with them to get their seatbelts fastened. The quickly realized that if they wanted to ride in the car they would have to do their own seatbelts.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick calls the candy crush game the candy corn game since they have stripes like candy corn does.


----------



## snickerd3

tantrums tantrums tantrums...thought that was supposed to be at 2, not 4 yrs old


----------



## envirotex

terrible twos, horrible threes, ... it just goes on until about 9 or 10 when they're OK for a couple of years until they get those teenage hormones and the tantrums start over again.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw this on another board and thought of several members here that may find themselves in the same boat:



> I showed up to pick up a chick for our first date back in HS and her Dad was literally cleaning his guns on the kitchen table. I rolled my eyes (when out of sight from him).
> 
> Fast forward to a couple of years ago and I ran into him at a bar. Went up to him: "Hey Dave! Remember me?"
> "Of course I do, Matt" bla bla bla....
> "Hey, when I came to pick up Melanie for our first date..."
> "Yeah, I was cleaning the guns on the kitchen table. No offense intended, man. I did that for all her first dates"
> "Yeah, when you did that, I kind of thought it was a bit over the top but now I get it"
> "Ah. You got a daughter now, do ya?"
> "Yep. Two"
> "Wanna buy some guns? I'm done with them. She's married now"


----------



## envirotex

Science Fair time at the Tex house! Cheesy tri-fold display under construction...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Mini sap #3 is coming home tomorrow! 22 days in the NICU, one major surgery and a thousand bucks in gas to drive back and forth between hospital and home to see him and also stay in contact with my other two kids later, and he's finally going to sleep in his own crib for the first time tomorrow night.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Mini sap #3 is coming home tomorrow! 22 days in the NICU, one major surgery and a thousand bucks in gas to drive back and forth between hospital and home to see him and also stay in contact with my other two kids later, and he's finally going to sleep in his own crib for the first time tomorrow night.


This I am glad to read. Good news for the Sapper family.


----------



## matt267 PE

Babies are so much easier to understand then 6 year olds. My 6 y/o daughter is trying to figure out school social dynamics. As an engineer, I want to solves problems, it's killing me trying to let her figure it out on her own.

Babies; you feed them, clean them, and love them.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Concur.


----------



## snickerd3

so minisnick's bed is lofted with two dressers under it. I spent part of my day off yesterday reorganizing his room. I moved one dresser out from under and pushed the other back against the walk beneath the bed. This gives him some extra room to play and adds sort of a secret hidding place. I've been wanted to do this for months as a change in pace for him. He keeps asking how i got the bed to stay up without the dressers there...which is how he has always seen it....he apparently assumed the dresserd held up the bed.

he spent a good chunk of time yesterday under is bed in a chair "reading" books with a flashlight.


----------



## Master slacker

matt267 said:


> Babies; you feed them, clean them, and love them.




Almost two year olds - you feed them, clean them... and love them... most of the time...


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Babies; you feed them, clean them, and love them.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost two year olds - you feed them, clean them... and love them... most of the time...
Click to expand...

Once they start talking back, you have to remind yourself how much you do love them.


----------



## NJmike PE

at just about 4 yrs old, mine is already yelling at me.


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> at just about 4 yrs old, mine is already yelling at me.


mine too!!


----------



## matt267 PE

My 6 year old has already pulled the "I hate you, I hate this house, and you don't understand me" lines.

I can't wait until she's a teenager.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> My 6 year old has already pulled the "I hate you, I hate this house, and you don't understand me" lines.
> 
> I can't wait until she's a teenager.


ouch, good luck with that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

matt267 said:


> My 6 year old has already pulled the "I hate you, I hate this house, and you don't understand me" lines.
> 
> I can't wait until she's a teenager.


My daughter turns 7 in a few weeks, and she uses those lines regularly.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Me to oldest son: "take a shower and get in bed." And bribe with video games.

Me to daughter: "sit on the potty and get the poopy out!" And bribe with candy canes.

Me to youngest son: "I love you, go to sleep buddy" and bribe with pacifier.

Same tactics works for all ages.


----------



## matt267 PE

Me to wife: "make me a sandwich." And bribe with sex.

Me: makes own sandwich, has no sex, and sleeping on couch.

Where did I go wrong?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

As a dude it only works if you reverse it: "give me sex" and bribe with food (preferably chocolate) or flowers. Try that next time.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have much to learn.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If it doesn't work, it's just more evidence that women are a complicated species that can not be adequately categorized using the scientific methods of average men.


----------



## NJmike PE

I've given up on bribery. I get no sex, kids don't listen. Dog still noses through the trash.

:dunno:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

No clue with kids here. But the dog is impossible to potty train. And he also nibbles the trash now and again.


----------



## NJmike PE

Lol. My dog has found ways out his crate. He has dug completely through walls. He's dragged a trash can across the entire house, all while going #1, #2 and tracking them through the house and in the rugs. Yeah, he's lucky I love him.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

You've seen my av, my posts, etc. I loves me some Labrador. I'll get him there. Hard to do right by a pup in the middle of ND in the winter.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes sir. Mine is BL. He's about 10 or 11 now. Had a golden retriever mix until October. Had to put him down. He had a large mass in abdomen which was preventing him from #2.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> Had a golden retriever mix until October




RIP.

Had a Golden for years. Real sweet pooch.

Probably time to move to the pet thread, though.


----------



## matt267 PE

My American Eskimo is 11 years old. My daughter and him have been getting closer lately. It's nice to see. My daughter sees the dog as a play mate, and my dog sees my daughter as a source for food. She even calls him "the vacuum."


----------



## YMZ PE

We were in urgent care until 9:30 last night to get a prescription to treat Baby YMZ's ear infection. I've never given my kids antibiotics before; has anyone had complications from giving them to your kids? I wonder if I should be giving Baby YMZ a probiotic or something to reduce the risk of a yeast infection.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick is an ear infection king. which kind of antiboitic did you get? Minisnick reacted to the zpack (azyromyacin), his eye brows swelled up...with his very first ear infection. He is currently on Bactrim because he just had amoxiclin in sept so the dr didn't want to put him back on that one so close with the time. but the amoxicilin works just fine too.

Regular yogurt is just fine. lots of water. expect the color of #2 to be a little different.


----------



## YMZ PE

Thanks snick. She's on amoxicillin.

The last time I dealt with antibacs was when I delivered Mini YMZ. We got thrush and it sucked; for me it felt like someone was jabbing a needle into my boob every time I breastfed, and I imagine it was much more painful for Mini. I don't like antiobiotics and I hope we rarely have to use them.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Mini-Buff #1 turns 6 tomorrow. Time flies!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

YMZ PE said:


> We were in urgent care until 9:30 last night to get a prescription to treat Baby YMZ's ear infection. I've never given my kids antibiotics before; has anyone had complications from giving them to your kids? I wonder if I should be giving Baby YMZ a probiotic or something to reduce the risk of a yeast infection.


It's how we learned that Mini-Dex #1 is allergic to penicillan. It's a mild allergy for him, and basically causes a series of rashes after a few days on the meds. All we had to do was discontinue use and switch to a different antibiotic and the rash cleared up within a day or two.


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ #1 turns 4 tomorrow!


----------



## YMZ PE

^ You throwing a party?


----------



## Master slacker

Mini-MS #2 turns 2 on Thursday. Yikes


----------



## NJmike PE

YMZ PE said:


> ^ You throwing a party?


small one, just family. Next year when she turns 5 we will have a larger party. Maybe theme based


----------



## YMZ PE

I've been trying to contact my city for over a week to book a venue for Mini YMZ's 4th birthday party, but they're nonresponsive. The other places I was considering got booked up during the time I've been waiting. I don't get why this is so hard. I have money; why can't they just take it and write my name down on the damn calendar?


----------



## csb

On the antibiotics- we do yogurt, kefir, etc. to keep the healthy bacteria going. We have done maybe 3 antibiotics for his whole life.


----------



## MA_PE

YMZ PE said:


> I've been trying to contact my city for over a week to book a venue for Mini YMZ's 4th birthday party, but they're nonresponsive. The other places I was considering got booked up during the time I've been waiting. I don't get why this is so hard. I have money; why can't they just take it and write my name down on the damn calendar?


you having it at City Hall?


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Ha! No, at the former children's library. We booked it last year with no issues. The Parks and Rec director's office will be getting a call from me if I don't hear back in a couple hours.


----------



## ventilator

My kid gets diarrhea when he is on antibiotics. Nothing like having a sick kids that is also blowing out diapers. That hasn't happened now that he is older but between years 1 and 2 it was basically guaranteed. My other kid has never had any side effects that I can think of.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> I don't like antiobiotics and I hope we rarely have to use them.


Been meaning to ask you why on this...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Antibiotics only work for bacterial ailments. Too often, they are prescribed for any sickness simply because the doc wants to placate the parent. Without meds, you'll be better in 3-5 days with plenty of rest and fluids. With meds, you'll be better in 3-5 days with plenty of rest and fluids.

The sooner you stop using antibiotics, the sooner you'll find yourself bouncing back from sickness on your own without meds because your immune system is better developed.


----------



## NJmike PE

^this. Mrs. NJ worked in a Ped. office. far too often, the parents demanded that the kids be given a script for a common cold.


----------



## snickerd3

That's one thing I don't understand...taking your kid to the dr for a cold....seriously?! keep hydrated and watch for a fever.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The bigger problem is the fact that daycare centers and schools can require the child to be on meds for 24 hours before returning to school regardless of the ailment. Kid got sent home for a fever? Need to be on meds if you want to come back... F-ing policies written by ignorant people which lead to an already increasing amount of over-medication.


----------



## snickerd3

Here The only thing with med requirements are pink eye and strep throat. School has a no puking and no fever for 24 hrs but there isn't a med requirement with it. Although some pinkeyes are viral so meds wouldn't help in the slightest and the kid would still be contagious


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Most of the time, when the kid is sent home for being sick, he's already on the downhill side of being contageous.


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> That's one thing I don't understand...taking your kid to the dr for a cold....seriously?! keep hydrated and watch for a fever.








Dexman PE said:


> The bigger problem is the fact that daycare centers and schools can require the child to be on meds for 24 hours before returning to school regardless of the ailment. Kid got sent home for a fever? Need to be on meds if you want to come back... F-ing policies written by ignorant people which lead to an already increasing amount of over-medication.




Dex is right, daycares are the main problem. That is why the parents demand the meds. Ear infections, pink eye, sinus infections, or with my son he had acid reflux and needed a script for that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My mom is a pharmacist, and it took quite a bit to convince her to even let us have a Tylenol. Since then, I refuse to take meds unless it is absolutely necessary.

&lt;--- can count on one hand how many work &amp; school days missed for being sick since middle school (not counting hangovers in college)


----------



## NJmike PE

I have always been the same way. I would rather sleep it off than take meds. That whole "sleeping it off" thing has since gone out the window with the addition of the kiddos though.


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


> My mom is a pharmacist, and it took quite a bit to convince her to even let us have a Tylenol. Since then, I refuse to take meds unless it is absolutely necessary.
> 
> &lt;--- can count on one hand how many work &amp; school days missed for being sick since middle school (not counting hangovers in college)


Other than my allergies...and the chicken pox I never got sick as kid. Hell I never had antibiotics until I got my wisdom teeth pulled at age 28. I got $100 at graduation (from the school) for making it through high school without a sick day.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The only downside to having a good immune system is that I am now a "carrier." I still get sick (rarely more than a runny/stuffy nose), I just don't show any major symptoms and end up getting everyone else sick. Mrs Dex has learned that if I start sniffing too much (more than just the usual allergies), she needs to up her vitamin C intake and to start preparing for herself getting sick.


----------



## knight1fox3

Interesting take on Antibacs. LadyFox basically said the same thing regarding getting better in 3-5 days.

I also never get sick during the course of the year. At my last job of 6 years, I think I used 1 sick day that was used as a "personal" day to take care of some things.


----------



## ventilator

We'll take our kids to the Dr if they spike a mid to high fever or just seem miserable for what ever reason. Usually it is driven by the fact we need them in daycare and I don't want my kids getting others sick. We try to keep the medications to a minimum, usually the only thing they get antibiotics for are strep or if they get an ear infection that is bad enough to take them in. Our dr is reasonable about giving medications, usually talks about the necessity of them and if he thinks they really need them or not.

The only reason I go to the dr anymore is because I don't want to get the kids sick incase I come down with something. For the most part I'm kinda like Dex mentioned, I get a cold/runny nose type sickness then people around me get worse. That probably has to do with the fact my parents pretty much had a 5 day waiting period on going the dr growing up.

The handful of sick days I've taken have been half for my kids and half for basically just sinus/allergy issues.


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like antiobiotics and I hope we rarely have to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Been meaning to ask you why on this...
Click to expand...



Case in point: I took Baby YMZ to get checked again today because she had an allergic reaction to the amoxicillin. The PA said it had done nothing for her because she was infected with a amoxicillin-resistant strain of bacteria. All that suffering and she still isn't better, partly due to other people's over-use of antibiotics.

I'm all for vaccines and modern medicine, but I generally prefer not to depend on drugs that throw the body out of balance. There are always unintended consequences, and for little things like colds I figure the risk of those consequences outweighs the risk of complications from being sick.


----------



## sycamore PE

I gained a lot of respect for our PNP when she noticed that Lil Sapling had a mild ear infection and told us that giving him anti-biotics would cause diarrhea that would hurt him more than his ear. He had been kind of cranky, but we decided not to go in because we had a regular well-visit coming up, anyway. Lil Sapling's ear cleared up on its own and he hasn't had any more ear infections. We've been lucky, he hasn't had anything worse than a bad cough and a couple rounds of stomach flu (which I hate, because once your kid barfs on you, you know that you'll be barfing in a day or two).


----------



## snickerd3

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like antiobiotics and I hope we rarely have to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Been meaning to ask you why on this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Case in point: I took Baby YMZ to get checked again today because she had an allergic reaction to the amoxicillin. The PA said it had done nothing for her because she was infected with a amoxicillin-resistant strain of bacteria. All that suffering and she still isn't better, partly due to other people's over-use of antibiotics.
> 
> I'm all for vaccines and modern medicine, but I generally prefer not to depend on drugs that throw the body out of balance. There are always unintended consequences, and for little things like colds I figure the risk of those consequences outweighs the risk of complications from being sick.
Click to expand...

I was just going to ask how she was doing. Did they take a culture to know it was the resistant strain?


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Thanks for the concern. The PA was tipped off because the infection was still severe after 2 days of treatment.


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ #1 got her 4 yr old shots today. Hopefully she won't be too miserable tonight.

NJ #2 had his eyes examined today. He appears to have a tough time focusing on the TV; squints/ blinks excessively


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick didn't get shots at 4yr mark...which ones did she get?


----------



## NJmike PE

no clue. Mrs. NJ took her. actually, she trucked all three kids there. I believe she is now home, self-medicating with wine.


----------



## snickerd3

the 2yr check up was the last round of shots for minisnick if I remember correctly. His next round is in october for his 5yr check up


----------



## NJmike PE

Mrs. NJ said that she did well, but was shy with the Dr. #2 however, would not allow an eye exam, was screaming too much


----------



## engineergurl

4-6 year olds get boosters of MMR, DTaP, chicken pox and polio according to the recommended vaccination schedule of the Children's Hospital of Philadelphia...


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm sure that is correct. It's everything necessary to get them into school


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> Mrs. NJ said that she did well, but was shy with the Dr. #2 however, would not allow an eye exam, was screaming too much


minisnick is always shy with the dr but the new NP is gaga for.



engineergurl said:


> 4-6 year olds get boosters of MMR, DTaP, chicken pox and polio according to the recommended vaccination schedule of the Children's Hospital of Philadelphia...






NJmike PE said:


> I'm sure that is correct. It's everything necessary to get them into school


Yep that's the list for October. I wonder if they will look at me funny if I request brunette nurses. They will have an easier time with minisnick if they are.


----------



## snickerd3

i made an eye dr appt for minisnick in march since he will have to have one eventually and I pay for the benefit so why not use it. although his appoint is at the same time as mine so he can see me do it first


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. NJ said that she did well, but was shy with the Dr. #2 however, would not allow an eye exam, was screaming too much
> 
> 
> 
> minisnick is always shy with the dr but the new NP is gaga for.
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4-6 year olds get boosters of MMR, DTaP, chicken pox and polio according to the recommended vaccination schedule of the Children's Hospital of Philadelphia...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that is correct. It's everything necessary to get them into school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep that's the list for October. I wonder if they will look at me funny if I request brunette nurses. They will have an easier time with minisnick if they are.
Click to expand...

It's ok, I prefer brunette nurses too. :eyebrows:


----------



## Master slacker

Mini-MS #2 had his birthday yesterday and had a small party with just our parents and a neighbor. He got lots of stuff, but is only interested in the toys with wheels (future gear head! :woot: ). I had too many pieces of cake, cookies, and pizza.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick is on a tinkertoy kick lately, but he will only build things that there are pictures of.


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> I had too many pieces of cake, cookies, and pizza.


such is the case of many fathers now however Happy Birthday MS #2


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ #2 loves push his cars off of the steps in the house. I love his destructive tendencies.


----------



## YMZ PE

Happiest of belated birthdays to MS #2 on then, the day of his birth!


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> NJ #2 loves push his cars off of the steps in the house. I love his destructive tendencies.


Minisnick does this too...however mr snick has taken all the fun out and made it a punishable offense in our house since there are now colored streaks on the wall in the stairway from the cars.


----------



## NJmike PE

I would also, however my house is a ranch with a single step across a 8' wide opening separating the living room from the play room. So there is little he can do to damage anything.


----------



## NJmike PE

So NJ #3 is slowly beginning to sleep on her own in a crib/bassinet. Up until this week, she has slept exclusively in the arms of either Mrs NJ or mine. However this week she has gone about 2-hr intervals on her own in the crib. Side note, all of my kids started out sleeping on their stomachs, contrary to what the pediatricians wants with the whole SIDS thing. Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## NJmike PE

Yet at this horrible hour of the night, you can find #3 asleep in my arms.


----------



## Master slacker

We never worried about SIDS. The boys slept on their stomachs ALL THE TIME! I think SIDS would affect kids if there are a bunch of stuffed animals, or pillows, or loose bedding around. Ours had the mattress and a very flat pillow that they wiggled onto to sleep. No worries.


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Ditto.


----------



## NJmike PE

That was the decision we came to after #2, but being the existence of this thread I figured I would ask the opinion of the group


----------



## snickerd3

Yeah...minisnick's rash is an allergic reaction to the bactrim meds he got for his ear infection...even though he was 24hrs+ off the meds before the rash appeared.


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm at wits' end having spent the last 4 hours organizing the playroom (it's my day off). Do you have rules for determining what goes and what stays?

The Mr went on a toy buying craze during the first 3 years of Mini YMZ's life. His dad has too and has sent loads of Chinese-made crap every occasion. And there's the stuffed animals - we haven't bought a single one for our kids, but we have no less than 50. I stink at figuring out what to get rid of; if I could, I would dump everything except the Hot Wheels and expensive pretend play toys.


----------



## NJmike PE

YMZ PE said:


> I'm at wits' end having spent the last 4 hours organizing the playroom (it's my day off). Do you have rules for determining what goes and what stays?
> 
> The Mr went on a toy buying craze during the first 3 years of Mini YMZ's life. His dad has too and has sent loads of Chinese-made crap every occasion. And there's the stuffed animals - we haven't bought a single one for our kids, but we have no less than 50. I stink at figuring out what to get rid of; if I could, I would dump everything except the Hot Wheels and expensive pretend play toys.


I try to use the age rotation. The oldest toys get phased out first. I bag it and stuff it in the attic.


----------



## snickerd3

we packed up baby toys like 2yrs and younger. my inlaws like to buy the crap toys so they tend to get broken before outgrowing them. minisnick is rotating btwn his toys so its hard to do further reductions


----------



## Ble_PE

Talk about at your wits end. We attempted to start potty training mini-ble2 this weekend. I say attempted because by Sunday morning we were absolutely fed up and were at the breaking point. We put her back in diapers because she just was not ready to use the potty yet. The issue with her isn't accidents, but she will hold her pee forever before she goes. I think on Saturday her longest was 7 hours between potty breaks. We were scared that she was going to get an UTI, so we decided to postpone further potty training. This is a new experience for us because mini-ble1 was basically potty trained in 1 day other than a few accidents here and there. Of course, he loved the fact that we were so excited every time he went to the potty, so he was doing it all day. Mini-ble2 couldn't care less that we were excited. I've come to the conclusion that mini-ble1 is like your dog that loves to please you and is a faithful companion while mini-ble2 is your cat. She loves you, but you are there to serve her and she doesn't care if you don't like what she does.

The one benefit from this weekend is that she is now talking about the potty more and yesterday she asked to put her big girl panties on for a few minutes, so I think this has started the process pretty well. We'll see...


----------



## FLBuff PE

We had mini-Buff #1's 6th birthday party on Sunday. We did a sledding party, with cupcakes, games and such afterwards. We have had about 3 feet of snow in the last week, so we had to pack out a few sledding runs before the party using snowshoes. We got an up trail done, and two sledding runs. The sledding runs were more like bobsled runs, with walls on each side. I was exhausted after tracking them out, then we got to help 22 6 year olds go sledding. They had a great time, but I need some time to recover!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Talk about at your wits end. We attempted to start potty training mini-ble2 this weekend. I say attempted because by Sunday morning we were absolutely fed up and were at the breaking point. We put her back in diapers because she just was not ready to use the potty yet. The issue with her isn't accidents, but she will hold her pee forever before she goes. I think on Saturday her longest was 7 hours between potty breaks. We were scared that she was going to get an UTI, so we decided to postpone further potty training. This is a new experience for us because mini-ble1 was basically potty trained in 1 day other than a few accidents here and there. Of course, he loved the fact that we were so excited every time he went to the potty, so he was doing it all day. Mini-ble2 couldn't care less that we were excited. I've come to the conclusion that mini-ble1 is like your dog that loves to please you and is a faithful companion while mini-ble2 is your cat. She loves you, but you are there to serve her and she doesn't care if you don't like what she does.
> 
> The one benefit from this weekend is that she is now talking about the potty more and yesterday she asked to put her big girl panties on for a few minutes, so I think this has started the process pretty well. We'll see...


we went through the same with NJ #1. She acted as if she wanted to do months earlier than she eventually did. Give it more time.


----------



## snickerd3

i know boys are different but it was easier getting minisnick to poop on the potty than pee. After trying treats and stickers we finally just told him there were no more pullups and put him in underware and cloth trainging pants. after he pissed himself 2-3 times he figured it out.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble1 was pooping in the toilet by a year old because he was so regular. Every morning after breakfast mrs. ble would sit him on the toilet and he would play with puzzles until he was done, so by the time we potty trained him, we only had to worry about peeing. Mini-ble2 is completely different.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm still trying to get my son to pee in the toilet and he's 8. Kid pees on more toilet seats than anyone on the planet. And he never flushes.


----------



## FLBuff PE

If it's yellow, let it mellow. If it's brown, flush it down.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

FLBuff PE said:


> If it's yellow, let it mellow. If it's brown, flush it down.


If it's from my son, flushing is never done...


----------



## snickerd3

so at daycare this morning, one of the little girls asked minisnick if he wanted a piece of candy. Minisnick in a quiet voice said wait until my mom leaves.


----------



## NJmike PE

So I have a 4 yr girl(#1), 2 yr old boy(#2) and almost 2 month old baby girl(#3). Mrs. NJ texts me today to tell me that #1 is in some serious $h!t. So I call and ask why. #3 was asleep in her swing and Mrs. NJ was in the other room doing something. Apparently, #1 decided that she was going to stand over #3 in her swing and continuously smack her in the head. WTF?! Anyone have experiences with this? For the most part she has been good with her, however she has been known to be a bit aggressive and rough with #2.

Lately she has been a bit unruly and required punishments. Some to the point of making her believe that her new Christmas toys were thrown out. She didn't handle that idea well so I assumed it was an adequate punishment. Other punishments have been, timeouts, spankings, going straight to bed immediately after dinner while #2 go to stay up later than her. I'm lost with this behavior and I'm all out of punishments. At this point I'm ready to treat her like a Gitmo detainee.

Someone please help.


----------



## snickerd3

sounds like it is time for a daddy/daughter or mommy/daughter or if you can find a sitter mommy/daddy/daughter date night or afternoon where it is just the two/three of you.

she now has to share your attention with yet another sibling.


----------



## NJmike PE

Could it really be that simple? And that being said, when we each have errands to run, we usually take her with us to get her out. And she is a completely different child. Well behaved and enjoying the moment.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It usually boils down to attention. Each one wants all of your time. This is especially true with the oldest because they are the only one to have ever actually been the "only one."


----------



## NJmike PE

I guess so. It just makes me so nervous leaving her alone with either of the two younglings in fear that she might really hurt them.


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> Could it really be that simple? And that being said, when we each have errands to run, we usually take her with us to get her out. And she is a completely different child. Well behaved and enjoying the moment.


my cousin had to do this shortly after #3 was born. The older kids are 6 and 4. They took each kid out for the day over the course of a couple weekends. They went to a movie, out to eat, to play somewhere, or whatever that kid wanted to do for the day. Errands aren't the same cuz they are just along for the ride


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could it really be that simple? And that being said, when we each have errands to run, we usually take her with us to get her out. And she is a completely different child. Well behaved and enjoying the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> my cousin had to do this shortly after #3 was born. The older kids are 6 and 4. They took each kid out for the day over the course of a couple weekends. They went to a movie, out to eat, to play somewhere, or whatever that kid wanted to do for the day. Errands aren't the same cuz they are just along for the ride
Click to expand...

That's good to know. I will definitely give it a whirl. Thanks.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> sounds like it is time for a daddy/daughter or mommy/daughter or if you can find a sitter mommy/daddy/daughter date night or afternoon where it is just the two/three of you.
> 
> she now has to share your attention with yet another sibling.


Bingo



NJmike PE said:


> Could it really be that simple? And that being said, when we each have errands to run, we usually take her with us to get her out. And she is a completely different child. Well behaved and enjoying the moment.


I think it is a cry for attention. Even punishment (or "bad" attention) is still attention. I might suggest that you involve #1 when you taking care of #3 however you can. she might turn that negative energy into nurturing/caring for the younger ones.

Good luck.


----------



## YMZ PE

I agree with the above. I've called my 3 yr old out on it in private and we discuss what I value about her and talk about arranging intentional 1:1 time together.


----------



## Lumber Jim

NJmike PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could it really be that simple? And that being said, when we each have errands to run, we usually take her with us to get her out. And she is a completely different child. Well behaved and enjoying the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> my cousin had to do this shortly after #3 was born. The older kids are 6 and 4. They took each kid out for the day over the course of a couple weekends. They went to a movie, out to eat, to play somewhere, or whatever that kid wanted to do for the day. Errands aren't the same cuz they are just along for the ride
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's good to know. I will definitely give it a whirl. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Like you, we have ran out of punishments for my 3 yr. old (#2) to the point where he says "It's o.k., I don't need XXX anymore."

However, like the other posts above, the one on one time changes everything. Sitting on the couch and reading while the baby sleeps/chills out or getting down on the floor to play tractors with him does amazing things for his demeanor.


----------



## snickerd3

poor minisnick...he has been in a slight funk all week because he wasn't getting stickers at school. They were having show and tell and he was assigned to the last day, today. The teacher probably went in alphabetical order and minisnick is at the bottom of that list. Apparently the kids were getting stickers after they finished talking about the ball they brought.


----------



## ventilator

Its funny how much power a sticker can have over kids at that age. My daughter always helps out the teachers and things like that to get special stickers, my son is the opposite. He lives for not getting a sticker. We are always like, hey sister got a sticker for helping out her teacher are you going to do that. He'll look right at the teacher, laugh, and say nope. He's only just turned 3 so hopefully he'll lose some of that.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick was up and dressed by the time I got home form Pilates class this morning at 6. ...why can't he do that every day??


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


> I'm still trying to get my son to pee in the toilet and he's 8. Kid pees on more toilet seats than anyone on the planet. And he never flushes.




Maybe he is in cahoots with your cat.

MAYBE your cat is taking the heat for him!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Grandpa really got mad at him over the weekend for that. He's been much better the last couple of days.

The cat on the other hand, is at the Humane Shelter awaiting adoption.


----------



## NJmike PE

I have a sneaking suspicion that #1 has the beginnings of a cold. I'm really hoping that it's just allergies, but highly doubt it. I just hope #3 doesn't get it.


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE said:


> I'm still trying to get my son to pee in the toilet and he's 8. Kid pees on more toilet seats than anyone on the planet. And he never flushes.


He's bored. give him something to aim for and sink in the vortex.

http://www.pottytrainingconcepts.com/CTGY/Toilet-Targets.html


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I was honestly thinking the same thing, except I would just put a sharpie mark in the back...


----------



## ventilator

Fingers crossed but my son who just turned 3 is finally getting the potty training thing, been 4 days with only 2 accidents so here's to hoping


----------



## snickerd3

Quote of the Day: "Mommy, I have a problem with my nose. The boogers wont come out." -Minisnick this morning, super congested


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> Quote of the Day: "Mommy, I have a problem with my nose. The boogers wont come out." -Minisnick this morning, super congested


yeah, NJ #2 got the cold yesterday afternoon that #1 has. He was getting all frustrated and pulling at his nose last night before bed.


----------



## YMZ PE

snickerd3 said:


> Quote of the Day: "Mommy, I have a problem with my nose. The boogers wont come out." -Minisnick this morning, super congested




This is extra cute to me because the latter part is the opposite of what Mommy usually says.


----------



## Master slacker

It's amazing how our two boys handle discipline differently. MS #1 could be beaten to within an inch of his life and he would keep misbehaving. MS #2 stops misbehaving if we bark at him.


----------



## snickerd3

So I ask minisnick how his day was when I picked him up yesterday. He said he had a bad day because he had to sit on the bench in time out while they were outside at school. I asked what he did. He said he hit Frank (name changed to protect the innocent). I asked why he hit Frank, he said he hit him because he was pulling on our coats. I went on about how you know you aren't suppose to hit people, even if they are being mean. He goes on to say well I didn't hit him I threw the ball at his face.

When we were cutting the pictures out for the valentines back in February for his class minisnick had pointed to Franks picture and said I don't like Frank, he doesn't follow the rules and gets in trouble a lot. I hate to use the word, but Frank might be a bully in the making and minisnick just finally had enough of it. Hopefully Franks learned his lesson.


----------



## snickerd3

I took his kindle away for the day...but other than telling him he shouldn't do things like that...what do you say when the you know the kid probably had it coming.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm with you there. You reinforced the concept of right from wrong in you own child, but you do have the satisfaction in knowing that when push comes to shove, he won't take it.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ My 6 y/o daughter "punched" an older girl at school because the older girl threatened to punch her. I had to give her the "keep your hands to yourself lecture" too. But, isn't the unwritten rule "If you have to fight, punch first and punch hard?"


----------



## YMZ PE

matt267 said:


> ^ My 6 y/o daughter "punch" an older girl at school because the older girl threatened to punch her. I had to give her the "keep your hands to yourself lecture" too. But, isn't the unwritten rule "If you have to fight, punch first and punch hard?"




Like Ender's Game! Don't just win this battle, win all future battles as well!


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter stresses me out!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> *Al*l My daughter*s* stresses me out *their fathers*!


^fixt


----------



## MA_PE

matt267 said:


> My daughter stresses me out!


then follow your own rule and punch her first.

j/k.


----------



## FLBuff PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Al*l My daughter*s* stresses me out *their fathers*!
> 
> 
> 
> ^fixt
Click to expand...

And I have two of them to worry about.


----------



## Master slacker

My mom always told us the following - never start a fight, but if someone starts one with you, make sure you finish it.


----------



## Road Guy

My two boys share a bathroom and none of the rest of us go in there....


----------



## NJmike PE

FLBuff PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Al*l My daughter*s* stresses me out *their fathers*!
> 
> 
> 
> ^fixt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I have two of them to worry about.
Click to expand...

same here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My daughter punched a kid in the face because he said she couldn't hurt him. She did, and consequently spent the afternoon in the principals office...


----------



## Master slacker

Buff -







mike -


----------



## wilheldp_PE

My niece isn't an instigator, but she don't take no shit from anybody. A kid in the little day care place at my sister's old gym took some candy from my niece. The niece subsequently threw a forearm shiver at the kid (my sister's description), knocking them over.

I was at my sister's house one day, and an older boy was having a little trouble sharing, to put it nicely. He took a toy away from my niece, so she picked up a toy weedwacker and we caught her just before she leveled that kid with it.

I've never heard of her starting a fight, but she isn't shy about finishing them.


----------



## snickerd3

okay i need to remember minisnick is not a feather weight anymore...35 lbs can do damage if not careful.

i was laying on my bed last night and had my hand out to the side (on its side like if you were holding a can). Minisnick came running into the room because mr snick was chasing him. minisnick jumped on the bed and ran over to me and plopped down on my hand and bent thumb down in a very awkward manner. I couldn't move my hand for probably 5 minutes. Still tender but nothing major.


----------



## YMZ PE

I've gotten a good number of wallops from my kids too. I threaten to sit on them if they're not careful around me when rough housing with daddy. That's been an effective deterrent, but then I have girls.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snickerd3 said:


> okay i need to remember minisnick is not a feather weight anymore...35 lbs can do damage if not careful.
> 
> i was laying on my bed last night and had my hand out to the side (on its side like if you were holding a can). Minisnick came running into the room because mr snick was chasing him. minisnick jumped on the bed and ran over to me and plopped down on my hand and bent thumb down in a very awkward manner. I couldn't move my hand for probably 5 minutes. Still tender but nothing major.




You are certainly winning the race to more bizarre injuries than anybody else on this forum.


----------



## snickerd3

^ I know!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

This is my favorite time of the day. It's homework time with my daughter. Sometimes it's like pulling teath.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm not gonna lie, having three kids is tough.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I'm not gonna lie, having three kids is tough.


^^^^^Holy shit, THIS!! ^^^^^

All under the age of 5 is an added challenge too.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hell having two kids is rough. Thank goodness I got snipped.


----------



## engineergurl

most days I'm thankful I only have furbabies that poop outside and can be put in cages when needed


----------



## NJmike PE

Coming home from work, especially during these winter months when the kids are locked up all day in the house, is like swimming with Sharks without a cage. And not having any booze either.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Having 0 children is quite relaxing. Perhaps not as rewarding, but very relaxing.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> I'm not gonna lie, having three kids is tough.


I can hardly handle one. :facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE

Now I know why my father drank


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Now I know why we stopped at 2.


----------



## engineergurl

wilheldp_PE said:


> Having 0 children is quite relaxing. Perhaps not as rewarding, but very relaxing.




We can have rewards in other ways.


----------



## YMZ PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> Having 0 children is quite relaxing. Perhaps not as rewarding, but very relaxing.


I don't know that this is as true for women as it is for men.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

YMZ PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having 0 children is quite relaxing. Perhaps not as rewarding, but very relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that this is as true for women as it is for men.
Click to expand...

How so? Pressure from family? My mom is psychotic that I don't have kids, but my sister had 2, which keeps mom occupied most of the time.


----------



## YMZ PE

Yeah. Pressure/judgment from family, society, her own sense of self-worth even if she doesn't actually want kids herself. There can be pressure on guys too, but it's a whole different level.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The first time all five of us left town for any significant outing was this past Sunday and we went to Boston for the day. Everybody had fun, but by the time we got home my wife and I put the kids to bed and fell asleep within minutes. It was exhausting.


----------



## NJmike PE

The first time we went anywhere was to go food shopping. And my wife was in heaven. To be able to get out out of the house even if it was for an hour! That was probably an month ago.


----------



## Master slacker

Ble_PE said:


> Hell having two kids is rough. Thank goodness I got snipped.




truth


----------



## Master slacker

NJmike PE said:


> The first time we went anywhere was to go food shopping. And my wife was in heaven. To be able to get out out of the house even if it was for an hour! That was probably an month ago.




Yeah, and this ^^^.

It was the exact same with my wife. When she put the kiddo down and left the house for the first time by herself it was to the grocery store. She was quite thrilled.


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, having three kids is tough.
> 
> 
> 
> I can hardly handle one. :facepalm:
Click to expand...

I hear ya!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Took the training wheels off my daughters bike. I hope we have nice weather today.


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> Took the training wheels off my daughters bike. I hope we have nice weather today.


Well that didn't work out as planned. Maybe next year.


----------



## Supe

BTDT. Riding wasn't the problem, stopping by pedaling backwards was. If you think the training wheels are bad, watch the first time they try to ride a razor scooter wearing flip flops and completely eat shit on the sidewalk.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ ouch.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's been 18 months since I've removed my daughter's training wheels. She is 7 and still cannot ride it.


----------



## matt267 PE

I was hoping to go mountain biking with my daughter later this summer. That'll have to wait I guess.


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE said:


> It's been 18 months since I've removed my daughter's training wheels. She is 7 and still cannot ride it.




Junior is 7 too and can do OK on flat stuff, but goes into sheer panic mode any time there is gravel or a hill of any kind.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess I'm not the only one then. We have to be patient I suppose.


----------



## Road Guy

There are certainly a lot of personal drawbacks to having children however I've spent most of this day out and about with my 11-year-old we hit sports authority and we do lunch at Buffalo wild wings then we snuck over into this park and had an illegal Airsoft battle for about 45 minutes in the snow it was pretty awesome.


----------



## matt267 PE

RG you rock!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My oldest is 9 and can't ride, but he's autistic and just doesn't care about riding a bike, so there's that.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> My oldest is 9 and can't ride, but he's autistic and just doesn't care about riding a bike, so there's that.


Ain't nothing wrong with that my friend.


----------



## YMZ PE

Mini YMZ has been learning to read street signs at school. We were driving and she yelled, "'Don't Pee'! The sign says 'Don't Pee'!!!" We looked around trying to see what sign she saw. After a minute we realized it was this one:

\


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That's funny. A friend of mine's daughter a few years back was just learning to read, and a New Mexican restaurant opened called Don Pepe's. My friend's daughter was like, "look mom, that says Don pee pees."


----------



## NJmike PE

My son who's almost two and a half, refers to his toy trucks and fuc?s. That never gets old for me.


----------



## Krakosky

engineergurl said:


> most days I'm thankful I only have furbabies that poop outside and can be put in cages when needed


This. Although we still get asked regularly when we are going to have kids, not if.


----------



## snickerd3

Krakosky said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> most days I'm thankful I only have furbabies that poop outside and can be put in cages when needed
> 
> 
> 
> This. Although we still get asked regularly when we are going to have kids, not if.
Click to expand...

That never changes.


----------



## Krakosky

Yeah, I don't doubt it. Do you get asked a lot when #2 will be on the way?


----------



## NJmike PE

That, or after you have had multiple ones, people begin to ask if this is it, or "you're done now, right?"


----------



## mudpuppy

Krakosky said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> most days I'm thankful I only have furbabies that poop outside and can be put in cages when needed
> 
> 
> 
> This. Although we still get asked regularly when we are going to have kids, not if.
Click to expand...

So when are you going to have kids?


----------



## snickerd3

Krakosky said:


> Yeah, I don't doubt it. Do you get asked a lot when #2 will be on the way?


Yep....all the time.


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't doubt it. Do you get asked a lot when #2 will be on the way?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....all the time.
Click to expand...

ppl are just too damn nosy for their own good. MYOB and GFY. there's my :2cents:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


> It's been 18 months since I've removed my daughter's training wheels. She is 7 and still cannot ride it.




Next door neighbors' daughter couldn't ride until she was eight. Great shrieking ensued after every fall. I think they tried no training wheels for almost two whole years.


----------



## NJmike PE

I had the kiddos out Saturday afternoon playing on their scooters and roller skates. Well, the roller skates were more of an idea than a reality. After the first fall they were like no thanks,


----------



## Master slacker

Have you ever just wanted to put your darling little angels through the MF'ing wall?


----------



## NJmike PE

oh yes. many times. Especially when my 4 yo's mouth turns from a sweet little angel into a 17 yo "see you next tuesday".


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> Have you ever just wanted to put your darling little angels through the MF'ing wall?


Take deep breaths, MS, deep breaths.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> Have you ever just wanted to put your darling little angels through the MF'ing wall?






Heave ho!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> Have you ever just wanted to put your darling little angels through the MF'ing wall?


And then we thank our lucky stars that the grandparents will watch them for their entire spring break.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Went out skiing with MiniBuff #1. She is already tackling blacks and bumps. Starting to carve her turns nicely, too. I took her training wheels off her bike last spring...she rode away from me! I didn't have to run beside her or anything. I expect to have a skiing/biking buddy sooner rather than later, which I am ecstatic about. And MiniBuff #2 has about 40-50 words in her vocabulary, which ain't bad for an 18 month old. Super proud of my munchkins.


----------



## YMZ PE

Master slacker said:


> Have you ever just wanted to put your darling little angels through the MF'ing wall?




I lost my voice yesterday morning due to screaming at one of them. God I hope I didn't traumatize them. Thankfully my husband took them for the afternoon so I got to take a break and recompose.


----------



## Supe

When the GF screams, Junior tunes her out. When I scream, she goes into full on meltdown mode and panic sets in. Consequently, I try to scream very little, and "correct" her by asking questions which make her realize "oh shit, I screwed up" as she links them together in her brain. It seems to work better that way.


----------



## Ble_PE

YMZ PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever just wanted to put your darling little angels through the MF'ing wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost my voice yesterday morning due to screaming at one of them. God I hope I didn't traumatize them. Thankfully my husband took them for the afternoon so I got to take a break and recompose.
Click to expand...



And then after you're done with the screaming and fighting, they climb up on your lap to watch a movie, or hug your neck and tell you that they love you, and your heart melts.


----------



## Supe

Part of what I'm trying to get over with Junior right now is that her reading is dropping off. She can read more challenging words/books (they have reading "tiers" in her class, and she and one other student are on the highest tier), but now tries to read too quickly. So, she'll recognize a few characters from a word, assume its something she knows, say the wrong thing, and then blow past it. If I have her read it out loud, I have to correct her every few words it seems. Even the pointing to each word thing doesn't seem to work much anymore either, since she makes the same mistakes whether she's pointing or not.


----------



## YMZ PE

Supe said:


> When the GF screams, Junior tunes her out. When I scream, she goes into full on meltdown mode and panic sets in. Consequently, I try to scream very little, and "correct" her by asking questions which make her realize "oh shit, I screwed up" as she links them together in her brain. It seems to work better that way.




Totally the way to go and I needed that reminder. My dad was such a mellow dude that it scurred me straight the few times he lost it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Supe said:


> When the GF screams, Junior tunes her out. When I scream, she goes into full on meltdown mode and panic sets in. Consequently, I try to scream very little, and "correct" her by asking questions which make her realize "oh shit, I screwed up" as she links them together in her brain. It seems to work better that way.


I usually begin here. While I recognize that NJ #4 IS only 4, she clearly is showing the traits of her father, whom, as a child himself, would only learn by being yelled at. I do not like yelling at her, but there has times, and they are becoming more and more consistent, where she is defiant to any other level of discipline.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever just wanted to put your darling little angels through the MF'ing wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost my voice yesterday morning due to screaming at one of them. God I hope I didn't traumatize them. Thankfully my husband took them for the afternoon so I got to take a break and recompose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And then after you're done with the screaming and fighting, they climb up on your lap to watch a movie, or hug your neck and tell you that they love you, and your heart melts.
Click to expand...

YES! this!


----------



## YMZ PE

NJmike PE said:


> While I recognize that NJ #4 IS only 4, she clearly is showing the traits of her father, whom, as a child himself, would only learn by being yelled at. I do not like yelling at her, but there has times, and they are becoming more and more consistent, where she is defiant to any other level of discipline.




I think Mini YMZ pushes my buttons more because she's like I was, intelligent but scatterbrained and daydreamy. I hold grudges now as an adult but she is still, like Ble said, loving and forgiving of my worst faults. I don't want to ever cause her to lose that.


----------



## Master slacker

Last night I had to calm Mrs. MS down. It is a VERY rare occasion when she starts yelling as she has the patience of a saint, but when she does, you know sh*t just got real.


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever just wanted to put your darling little angels through the MF'ing wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost my voice yesterday morning due to screaming at one of them. God I hope I didn't traumatize them. Thankfully my husband took them for the afternoon so I got to take a break and recompose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And then after you're done with the screaming and fighting, they climb up on your lap to watch a movie, or hug your neck and tell you that they love you, and your heart melts.
Click to expand...

Minisnick will do this but the conversation is sometimes I love you and sometimes i don't....instead of the straight up I love you


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Supe said:


> Part of what I'm trying to get over with Junior right now is that her reading is dropping off. She can read more challenging words/books (they have reading "tiers" in her class, and she and one other student are on the highest tier), but now tries to read too quickly. So, she'll recognize a few characters from a word, assume its something she knows, say the wrong thing, and then blow past it. If I have her read it out loud, I have to correct her every few words it seems. Even the pointing to each word thing doesn't seem to work much anymore either, since she makes the same mistakes whether she's pointing or not.




FWIW, I went through a phase of that. I have a sneaking suspicion most kids do.

The literary equivalent of overdriving your headlights.


----------



## FLBuff PE

snickerd3 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever just wanted to put your darling little angels through the MF'ing wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost my voice yesterday morning due to screaming at one of them. God I hope I didn't traumatize them. Thankfully my husband took them for the afternoon so I got to take a break and recompose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And then after you're done with the screaming and fighting, they climb up on your lap to watch a movie, or hug your neck and tell you that they love you, and your heart melts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minisnick will do this but the conversation is sometimes I love you and sometimes i don't....instead of the straight up I love you
Click to expand...

One of our go-tos is "I love you, and always will, but I don't like the way your acting/what your saying right now"


----------



## Sapper PE LS

FLBuff PE said:


> Went out skiing with MiniBuff #1. She is already tackling blacks and bumps. Starting to carve her turns nicely, too. I took her training wheels off her bike last spring...she rode away from me! I didn't have to run beside her or anything. I expect to have a skiing/biking buddy sooner rather than later, which I am ecstatic about. And MiniBuff #2 has about 40-50 words in her vocabulary, which ain't bad for an 18 month old. Super proud of my munchkins.


Well I drive a fully loaded Oddyssey, but you don't hear me bragging.

But seriously that's awesome. It's so much fun when they can do stuff with you like that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I had to look it up. HFS, fully loaded minivans for $45k? How do families afford those?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really, it's a quote from a Vince Vaughn movie. I'm always looking for an excuse to use it.


----------



## Road Guy

I thought the best line from that movie was "look at me, I'm married, 3 kids, do I look like a happy guy to you?"


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Road Guy said:


> I thought the best line from that movie was "look at me, I'm married, 3 kids, do I look like a happy guy to you?"




Admit it. That's when the bitter tears came.


----------



## snickerd3

so i went to the school districts website to see if they have posted the end of school date considering they had 9 or 10 snow days this year when only 5 are built into the schedule.

looks like pre-k gets done sooner regardless....and we have an end of the year parent teacher conference. Actually glad to see they are doing that. I know minisnick has improved since the last one.

He will most likely get to keep the same teacher for next yr....which is good. He likes routine


----------



## MA_PE

I can't imagine pre-k having a required number of days to complete the school year. Now I can see requiring teachers to log a required number of work days.


----------



## snickerd3

They will. They have the parent teacher conferences and then they have 3 full days of screening new kids for next year.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It may just be because we used a private daycare center, but we never really had an "end of year" for pre-k. Ours just ran until they started kindergarten in the fall.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnicks daycare runs a "pre-school" during the school year but it isn't anything like the school districts pre-K program.


----------



## NJmike PE

Mrs. NJ is considering homeschooling our kids.


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Mrs. NJ is considering homeschooling our kids.




might get you added to a list...


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. NJ is considering homeschooling our kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might get you added to a list...
Click to expand...

I'll need a tutor


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've gotten to the point where I listen to all the hype about school performance and setting your kids up for success and I just want to go fucking ape shit.  Sort of like this article:   href='http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/shouts/2014/03/new-parenting-study-released.html'&gt;parents go fucking ape shit

.


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. NJ is considering homeschooling our kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might get you added to a list...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll need a tutor
Click to expand...



Perhaps Capt can help you, he is very good at making foil hats


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I hear people talk about how bad some of these school are, then I realized I went to some of those "bad" schools and made it out ok...


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. NJ is considering homeschooling our kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might get you added to a list...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll need a tutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Capt can help you, he is very good at making foil hats
Click to expand...

rightfully so. damn microwaves...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

come on guys, that ape shit article is funny as hell... why no love for my link? Oh well, maybe I'm the only cynacle (how the hell is that spelled) parent right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dexman PE said:


> I hear people talk about how bad some of these school are, then I realized I went to some of those "bad" schools and made it out ok...




^ what he said.


----------



## YMZ PE

Sapper said:


> come on guys, that ape shit article is funny as hell... why no love for my link? Oh well, maybe I'm the only cynacle (how the hell is that spelled) parent right now.




I think people are wary of clicking on this at work.


----------



## snickerd3

Sapper said:


> come on guys, that ape shit article is funny as hell... why no love for my link? Oh well, maybe I'm the only cynacle (how the hell is that spelled) parent right now.


the page the link goes to is messed up by my work web filters...i like the sound of it though


----------



## FLBuff PE

Sapper said:


> come on guys, that ape shit article is funny as hell... why no love for my link? Oh well, maybe I'm the only *cynacle* (how the hell is that spelled) parent right now.


*cynical


----------



## engineergurl

YMZ PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on guys, that ape shit article is funny as hell... why no love for my link? Oh well, maybe I'm the only cynacle (how the hell is that spelled) parent right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think people are wary of clicking on this at work.
Click to expand...



Yup...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's the New Yorker!


----------



## NJmike PE

That may have been the first time I've ever read the New Yorker


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I feel like I'm a bad parent. Then I read a story like this: http://www.turnto10.com/story/25092962/police-couple-had-daughter-with-them-during-house-break-in and feel better.


----------



## MA_PE

matt267 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm a bad parent. Then I read a story like this: http://www.turnto10.com/story/25092962/police-couple-had-daughter-with-them-during-house-break-in and feel better.


The alternative would be to leave the 2 yo someplace else and likely unattended. It's a better parenting move to take her along. Now the example their setting for her isn't so great.


----------



## snickerd3

i think we are going to have to start serious $ talks with minisnick. Lately when he wants something at the store and we ask him how he is going to pay for it, it he says you just buy it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Been getting this ours too. As a result I avoid the toy aisles all together to avoid it


----------



## snickerd3

it isn't the toys with him all the time, lately He wants the hog wash or bug juice juice bottles from the gas station or register lines.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah we get the same too. Gonna have to put them to work


----------



## snickerd3

when did everyone start with the whole allowance thing? I'm thinking it might be time to start. But might operate like a friends parents did when I was little. They had two cups for quarters the "bank" and their share, and they earned their allowance a quarter at a time over the week. chores and Good behavior got them to the max total sooner, bad behavior lost them $. then the settled up with them at the end of the week


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh, I was only kidding about that. My oldest is only 4. Although we did attempt it recently. She would get a quarter everytime she fed the dog. Fail. She stopped caring. My guess is anytime after first grade.

Side note. #3 is 12 weeks old today.


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> when did everyone start with the whole allowance thing? I'm thinking it might be time to start. But might operate like a friends parents did when I was little. They had two cups for quarters the "bank" and their share, and they earned their allowance a quarter at a time over the week. chores and Good behavior got them to the max total sooner, bad behavior lost them $. then the settled up with them at the end of the week




my parents did something similar. I got the bank when I graduated high school... pre-coinstar- I spent a lot of time that summer rolling pennies nickles and dimes


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick already has chores. he has to help with his laundry and he puts the empty water jugs outside one a month....there are no slackers in snick household.


----------



## NJmike PE

We're working in the chores, but mostly we are getting her to help mommy with #3


----------



## YMZ PE

Current plan is when each kid turns 5, they'll start receiving an allowance, $10 biweekly. $6 is for spending, $3 for saving, and $1 for either church offering or donating elsewhere.

Not sure about chores yet. I could really use some help with laundry.


----------



## YMZ PE

Oh and whenever Mini YMZ whined about wanting an "upstairs house", I told her she needed to study hard and work hard so she could buy a 2-story house when she grows up. Negative - this confirms I'm turning into my parents. Positive - instead of whining, she now talks about getting a job when she grows up so she can buy a house.


----------



## NJmike PE

Always fun waking up to your 2 1/2 yr old puking in bed. I hope this is not a sign of things to come.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My 2 1/2 yo wasn't puking, but she's been up since 3:30 and I didn't go to sleep until 1 (studying for surveying exam), so Sapper is a grumpy puppy right now.


----------



## NJmike PE

I hear that. Good luck with that. Mine has puked 3 more times since, and is now laying on him mattress in the living room beside me on the couch.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not to mention that now I'm feeling queezy.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Not to mention that now I'm feeling queezy.


My daughter used to puke a lot when she was that age. She would wake up crying and covered. I'm the one who normally discovered the mess too. Lots of baths and laundry have been done here in the wee hours of morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope it's nothing major, like the stomach bug. That would be tough with a 3 mo old


----------



## matt267 PE

A piece of advice someone gave me. If your kid starts puking and isn't near the toilet or a bucket, just let them puke where the are. Otherwise, you'll have a trail of puke across the house to clean.

And for cleaning carpets, I have had great success with a product called "Nature's Miracle."

http://www.natures-miracle.com/products/pet-odor-stain-removers/original-pet-stain-odor-remover.aspx


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll look into that. Is it available at any grocery store? As for the trail, being he is so little, I ended up just cupping my hands and catching it. Had it been my oldest I would not be able to do that.


----------



## Ble_PE

You know you're a dad when you try to catch all the vomit in your hands or on you instead of letting it hit the floor. I'd much rather clean myself up at 2 in the morning than the carpet.

Mini-ble1 has finally quit wearing pull-ups at night! He's been potty trained since he was about 20 months old, but he has been inconsistent at night, mainly because he's such a heavy sleeper. I have to go and take him to the bathroom around 10 every night, but he's been waking up dry for over a month now. Now we just need to get mini-ble2 interested in potty training...


----------



## NJmike PE

That and the puke stains all over my shirt from holding him while he was puking after I tried to catch the initial heaves.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nature's Miracle may be available at the grocery store. I buy it at the pet store. It'll clean pet stains and kid stains. When we were potty training my daughter, I bought the stuff by the gallon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I looked at a picture of myself the other day and realized I look like I've aged more in the last three months than in the five years prior to the last three months.

Three kids lays a whoopin on a feller.


----------



## NJmike PE

That it does my friend.


----------



## Road Guy

We stopped doing allowance since they consume a lot of food, electricity, water, etc but once they were in 5th grade I stated giving them (per report card) $20 for an A, $10 for a B. nothing for a C. So they could earn almost $100/ quarter and that has worked pretty well...

Of course now we live inn a state with standards based grading nonsense so they give out 4's, 3's,2's etc but a 4 is like an A ++ and a 3 is a A- . Or some BS... It's probably coming to a school near you...


----------



## snickerd3

he have big metal mixing bowl that works as the puke bowl for minisnick. He has a lofted bed and has never made it to the bathroom. So we just clean him and the bed up then set towels and blankets on the floor in his room with the bowl next to him.


----------



## MA_PE

when they were toddlers and had an upset stomach, we'd grab the small plastic waste basket from the bathroom (the bucket) and park it next to the bed. They caught on and would even request the bucket if they felt nauseous but needed to go to bed.


----------



## Master slacker

I guess we're fortunate. Aside from regifting milk as infants, mini MS1 has puked only once and mini MS2 never has.


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> I guess we're fortunate. Aside from regifting milk as infants, mini MS1 has puked only once and mini MS2 never has.


You are lucky.

We've had a few puking episodes at restaurants too. Usually starts out coughing, then chocking, then puking.


----------



## engineergurl

You know those wash basins they have at the hospital? One of the larger square one pictured was stored under each kids bed in our house growing up... easy access and it was larger that the one designed for puke.


----------



## MA_PE

um, that smaller one is not for puke.


----------



## engineergurl

MA_PE said:


> um, that smaller one is not for puke.




well that is the one that the nurses used when I was a kid throwing up at the hospital, guess I never really thought of much about it...


----------



## YMZ PE

Isn't the contour in the middle there supposed to go around your neck? For ergonomics?


----------



## MA_PE

YMZ PE said:


> Isn't the contour in the middle there supposed to go around your neck? For ergonomics?


yeah....that's it

[edit]

For some reason I associated that shape with a bed pan. After some googling it appears that the container is a multi-purpose piece referred to as a "kidney dish" because of its shape. It is often used to prepare/contain surgical dressings or small instruments. It looks very small for a puke bucket (maybe a spit bucket but definitely not suitable for projectile vomiting). EB.com where learning is fun-damental.


----------



## NJmike PE

So whatever it was the puking ended at 0730. By days end #2 was is old normal self.


----------



## MA_PE

^ that's great to hear NJ. I hope that does it for your household.


----------



## NJmike PE

Seriously, thanks. So far so good. Everyone else has been good. I could use an uneventful night after last night.


----------



## Lumber Jim

My 11 week old can now get poop on the outside of his size 2 huggies! I don't remember my first two youngsters producing loads like that...

He's now back to that fresh baby smell after his bath.

Wow!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So puking began for Mrs. Sapper at about 8 PM this evening, tantruming began for #2 at around 7 PM, tantruming began for the 9 year old at about 10 (yes, tantruming, he's autistic, deal with it), fussiness began for the infant at around 9:30. Sapper is now the only person awake, and only had 2.5 hours of sleep last night. Sapper has downed three beers and is wondering why he ever gave up tobacco... but nah, sapper's not going back to that.

Sapper likes his Jeep avatar that he doodled on MS Paint while he should have been working today. Sapper just don't care no more until he gets some damn sleep.

Why is Sapper talking in the third person? Sapper has not the foggiest of ideas. Sapper wonders if extreme exhaustion posts should be moved to the drunk tank in the AM.


----------



## Road Guy

RG would just enjoy the quiet if RG was in said situation....


----------



## YMZ PE

YMZ is proud of Sapper for giving up tobacco!


----------



## NJmike PE

I remember NYE, 2012. Just two kids then. The the entire house had the stomach flu, one by one. First, it was the one yr old getting sick the day before. He got it the worst and was sick the longest, actually for days and ended up becoming dehydrated and needed to be brought to the hospital for fluids, but that's a different story. Then Mrs NJ got it midday and shortly after the second kid got it. That left me. Alone in the house with two kids and my wife incapacitated and violently puking. I set up a triage center in the living room on the floor. I felt like a field medic running between of my downed soldiers. Although they weren't soldiers. They were whining, puking kids and my really sick wife. By 7 PM I had had it. I was still healthy and counting the minutes until the last of them went to bed. Finally it happened and was able to get some peace and quiet and maybe eat something. Bad idea. Because I hadn't eaten really at all that day, I overindulged on leftovers and Christmas cookies. Shortly thereafter I began to not feel so great and by 0200 on 2013-01-01 I was slumped over the toilet, having succumbed to the same fate as the rest of my family. However there was no help for me, as I lay there alone on the cold bathroom floor. It was me taking care of me. Luckily by daybreak I was feeling better, having gotten it last I was also the first to feel better. Then Mrs NJ and one of the two kids. Stomach bugs are horrible, even worse with kids and by far the worst in the winter.

Not sure if this belongs in the Infirmary thread, there are cross over topics for both.


----------



## Krakosky

I was just thinking this past weekend when I was feeling like crap and having Mr. Krak take care of me how hard it would be with kids. I commend all of you guys for taking care of sick kids, especially when you're sick. I can't say that I'd be brave enough to catch vomit with my bare hands.


----------



## NJmike PE

Krakosky said:


> I was just thinking this past weekend when I was feeling like crap and having Mr. Krak take care of me how hard it would be with kids. I commend all of you guys for taking care of sick kids, especially when you're sick. I can't say that I'd be brave enough to catch vomit with my bare hands.


LOL. It's not something that I would normally consider myself, but it's just a reflex more than anything. You'd be surprised what you would do in the heat of the moment without thinking.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking this past weekend when I was feeling like crap and having Mr. Krak take care of me how hard it would be with kids. I commend all of you guys for taking care of sick kids, especially when you're sick. I can't say that I'd be brave enough to catch vomit with my bare hands.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. It's not something that I would normally consider myself, but it's just a reflex more than anything. You'd be surprised what you would do in the heat of the moment without thinking.
Click to expand...

Screw that. I jump out of the way to escape the splash zone. My wife tries to catch it, which causes her to almost puke too. My goal is to keep the vomit located to one area. Keeping it on the bed is best, you can just wrap it up in the sheets and bring it to the washing machine.


----------



## MetsFan

^^ Except when you take the sheets out of the washer, there are still chunks stuck to them. I just had to deal with this just a couple of weeks ago. I had to rinse them in the tub before throwing them in the washer.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ you didn't just pick the chucks out of the washing machine after washing?


----------



## MetsFan

^^Haha, no, they were still stuck to the sheets when I took them out to put them in the dryer.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Nice


----------



## YMZ PE

NJ, Baby YMZ and I had the same stomach bug but on Christmas Eve 2012. Mr and Mini managed to avoid contracting it but we had people over for Christmas dinner. Six caught it, two ended up in the hospital. To this day they insist it was due to the prime rib Mr cooked even though I tell them it was my norovirus.


----------



## Master slacker

Krakosky said:


> I can't say that I'd be brave enough to *catch vomit with my bare hands*.






My wife, on several occasions, has caught much, much worse with her bare hands...


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking this past weekend when I was feeling like crap and having Mr. Krak take care of me how hard it would be with kids. I commend all of you guys for taking care of sick kids, especially when you're sick. I can't say that I'd be brave enough to catch vomit with my bare hands.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. It's not something that I would normally consider myself, but it's just a reflex more than anything. You'd be surprised what you would do in the heat of the moment without thinking.
Click to expand...

This!!! There is a lot you never thought you would be able to do that you without even thinking about it.


----------



## NJmike PE

this is where Kfox says that kids are a lot of work.


----------



## snickerd3

ok lets change the subject away from puke...it is making me nauseous.


----------



## snickerd3

So this morning while minisnick was getting dressed he says he wants to wear pants with zippers today because those are easier to take his penis out to go pee.

i about fell on the floor laughing.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ they grow up so fast.


----------



## YMZ PE

snickerd3 said:


> ok lets change the subject away from puke...it is making me nauseous.




We talked about it so much it even spilled over into the PE Exam forum. Now we have to try to scrub it out of there and it's way too early in the morning for this.


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> ok lets change the subject away from puke...it is making me nauseous.








Master slacker said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say that I'd be brave enough to *catch vomit with my bare hands*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife, on several occasions, has caught much, much worse with her bare hands...
Click to expand...



Should I elaborate?


----------



## ventilator

Just found out our little one has to have tonsils removed. Really don't like the idea of my kid having to get surgery at 5 years old.


----------



## knight1fox3

ventilator said:


> Just found out our little one has to have tonsils removed.


What is the justification for it?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

ventilator said:


> Just found out our little one has to have tonsils removed. Really don't like the idea of my kid having to get surgery at 5 years old.




You know, I totally hear you. As you may or may not be aware, my third was in NICU and had surgery at 12 days old. I'm not saying that to compare horror stories, only to relay that it doesn't matter if their 12 days old, 5 years old, or 100 years old, the idea of your little tyke or princess going under the knife is absolutely traumatizing. I wouldn't wish that on anybody, it was one of the most stressful four hours of my life and then another stressful two days making sure the recovery was going well.

Good luck ventilator, my thoughts are with little vent.


----------



## ventilator

Sapper said:


> ventilator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found out our little one has to have tonsils removed. Really don't like the idea of my kid having to get surgery at 5 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I totally hear you. As you may or may not be aware, my third was in NICU and had surgery at 12 days old. I'm not saying that to compare horror stories, only to relay that it doesn't matter if their 12 days old, 5 years old, or 100 years old, the idea of your little tyke or princess going under the knife is absolutely traumatizing. I wouldn't wish that on anybody, it was one of the most stressful four hours of my life and then another stressful two days making sure the recovery was going well.
> 
> Good luck ventilator, my thoughts are with little vent.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I appreciate that. Hope your little one is doing fine now. I know it will never be easy but at 12 days old that sounds like even more stress to me.



knight1fox3 said:


> What is the justification for it?


She has had multiple throat infections over the last 6 months and the tonsils are extremely large and almost always inflamed. I think it has been 3 or 4 cases of strep and 3 or 4 cases of tonsillitis. She also at times will wake up at night with what sounds like choking/breathing prob which they think is partly due to the enlarged tonsils.

We've put it off hoping things would improve but she starts kindergarten in 4 or 5 months and we have a new baby coming in 2 months. We hate to do it but everytime a sickness has come into the house it has started with her and moved on to her brother and sometimes us. We don't want that affecting the new born (and her obviously) so its something the Drs think is best and can't have her missing that much school. Other than the throat stuff she is always healthy so the hope is this will fix that and she can go back to being happy and healthy.


----------



## Ble_PE

Thoughts and prayers with mini-vent.


----------



## engineergurl

ventilator said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ventilator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found out our little one has to have tonsils removed. Really don't like the idea of my kid having to get surgery at 5 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I totally hear you. As you may or may not be aware, my third was in NICU and had surgery at 12 days old. I'm not saying that to compare horror stories, only to relay that it doesn't matter if their 12 days old, 5 years old, or 100 years old, the idea of your little tyke or princess going under the knife is absolutely traumatizing. I wouldn't wish that on anybody, it was one of the most stressful four hours of my life and then another stressful two days making sure the recovery was going well.
> 
> Good luck ventilator, my thoughts are with little vent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate that. Hope your little one is doing fine now. I know it will never be easy but at 12 days old that sounds like even more stress to me.
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the justification for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has had multiple throat infections over the last 6 months and the tonsils are extremely large and almost always inflamed. I think it has been 3 or 4 cases of strep and 3 or 4 cases of tonsillitis. She also at times will wake up at night with what sounds like choking/breathing prob which they think is partly due to the enlarged tonsils.
> 
> We've put it off hoping things would improve but she starts kindergarten in 4 or 5 months and we have a new baby coming in 2 months. We hate to do it but everytime a sickness has come into the house it has started with her and moved on to her brother and sometimes us. We don't want that affecting the new born (and her obviously) so its something the Drs think is best and can't have her missing that much school. Other than the throat stuff she is always healthy so the hope is this will fix that and she can go back to being happy and healthy.
Click to expand...



If it makes you feel better I was chronic with the strep growing up (I think the record was 6 times in kindergarten) it got to the point where I didn't know if I was sick anymore and I ended up with Scarlet Fever... once I had them out, I have had it maybe once since (in the last 24 or so years)... have they mentioned her adenoids or will they just to the tonsils?


----------



## ventilator

engineergurl said:


> If it makes you feel better I was chronic with the strep growing up (I think the record was 6 times in kindergarten) it got to the point where I didn't know if I was sick anymore and I ended up with Scarlet Fever... once I had them out, I have had it maybe once since (in the last 24 or so years)... have they mentioned her adenoids or will they just to the tonsils?


I think just the tonsils, wife took her to the consultation today since I couldn't make it. I hate that i missed it but it never fails that the "cant miss meeting" falls at the worst time and then surprise, most unproductive thing you've ever been a part of.


----------



## Supe

Junior was 3 when she had her tonsils out. It went off without a hitch. She was CONSTANTLY getting tonsilitis, and it was inhibiting her ability to eat and keep weight on. In fact the surgery went so well, she didn't even want any of the pain medication, and said it barely hurt more than a scratchy throat. The one thing I remember was that she had the squeakiest voice in the world until the inflammation went down.

That's a pretty different outcome then when I had my tonsils and adenoids out as a kid. Same thing, severely underweight, never could eat, was sick nearly bi-weekly. I remember being in ridiculous pain afterwards, where I couldn't even swallow juice/popsicles for days. Had to go back to the hospital for IV fluids for a few days to keep from getting dehydrated. Once I had them out though, I started eating like Augustus Gloop, hence my present physique 20-something years later.


----------



## NJmike PE

For the first time ever, my 4 yo just wrote the alphabet. Proud daddy here.


----------



## MA_PE

My oldest had the tubes put in his ears when he was 18 months. He was constantly getting ear infections so it was the right thing to do. I hope the tonsillectomy goes well for little vet and it fixes the issue.


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ #3 is three months old today!


----------



## matt267 PE

^ happy birthday #3


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Things seem to be back to normal at the sapper household. My daughter was so cute last night. When I got home from cub scouts, she came up and said, "awww daddy, I missed you!" then gave my knee a hug. Then I said, "awww sweety, I missed you too. I love you!" and she said, "NO! I don't love you!" giggle, giggle, giggle, "I'm a dragon, I eat YOU!!!!" and proceeded to go from hugging my knee to pretending to eat my knee complete with munching sound effects.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ That is cute. How old is your daughter? I loved when my daughter started having those spontaneous playful/imaginative moments.


----------



## matt267 PE

So here I am, spending quality time on eb.com when I hear my daughter screaming upstairs and doors slamming. What the hell is going on? :dunno:

FTS, I'm staying down here.


----------



## NJmike PE

Smart man.


----------



## snickerd3

i have a slight case of laryngitis so my voice is messed up. I picked up minisnick yesterday from day care and I started asking him about his day. THe first thing he says is Mommy stop talking weird.

wish i could kid


----------



## NJmike PE

So NJ#1 slept her first night w/o a pull up. Hopefully this is the beginning of the of diapers for one of the three children. #2 has been expressing more and more of an interest in sitting on the potty. However, nothing successful, but it's def. a start in the right direction.


----------



## YMZ PE

Damn NJ, what's your diaper budget been each month?


----------



## NJmike PE

YMZ PE said:


> Damn NJ, what's your diaper budget been each month?


LOL, not fun to think about. Luckily many people bought us boxes and boxes of diapers just before #3 was born. Those sizes covered both #2 and #3 so we really haven't bought too many diapers overall.


----------



## snickerd3

cloth diapers for the win!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ uke:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ uke:


no, it comes out the other end.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> cloth diapers for the win!


No diapers, for the win.


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cloth diapers for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> No diapers, for the win.
Click to expand...



okay seriously, have you seen the article about holding the baby over the naked cup... I need to go find that... hilarious.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cloth diapers for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> No diapers, for the win.
Click to expand...

agreed. I would rather spend $$ on throwaways.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ No, I meant both kids are now old enough they don't need diapers anymore. Now I spend more than 2x the diaper budget on afterschool activities...


----------



## NJmike PE

phenomenal. I can't wait.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mini-Dex#2 lost another tooth yesterday. Now she is missing both upper front teeth and her two middle bottom front teeth. The bad part is that she put the tooth under her pillow last night and the tooth fairy forgot to make a stop at our house. As Mrs Dex and I were taking a shower this morning, we heard a knocking on the bathroom door. We got out to check, and she was crying that the tooth fairy didn't visit last night. We had to make up an excuse that the tooth fairy can't fly in the snow (we got 1/2" of snow overnight), and that she would probably stop by tonight.


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cloth diapers for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> No diapers, for the win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> okay seriously, have you seen the article about holding the baby over the naked cup... I need to go find that... hilarious.
Click to expand...



I remember reading about this Chinese practice in the cloth vs. disposable diaper debate. The argument in favor of cloth was that Chinese babies are potty-trained by 6 months since they wear those open-bottom gowns and learn to recognize the sensation, unlike disposable diapers that wick away the wet feeling. Kind of a silly argument when you consider all the stories of adult Chinese tourists who are still barely potty trained.


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


> Mini-Dex#2 lost another tooth yesterday. Now she is missing both upper front teeth and her two middle bottom front teeth. The bad part is that she put the tooth under her pillow last night and the tooth fairy forgot to make a stop at our house. As Mrs Dex and I were taking a shower this morning, we heard a knocking on the bathroom door. We got out to check, and she was crying that the tooth fairy didn't visit last night. We had to make up an excuse that the tooth fairy can't fly in the snow (we got 1/2" of snow overnight), and that she would probably stop by tonight.


and what happens when she losses a tooth mid winter and snowing for days?


----------



## FLBuff PE

MiniBuff2 took her first try at skiing yesterday, at 19 months!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mini-Dex#2 lost another tooth yesterday. Now she is missing both upper front teeth and her two middle bottom front teeth. The bad part is that she put the tooth under her pillow last night and the tooth fairy forgot to make a stop at our house. As Mrs Dex and I were taking a shower this morning, we heard a knocking on the bathroom door. We got out to check, and she was crying that the tooth fairy didn't visit last night. We had to make up an excuse that the tooth fairy can't fly in the snow (we got 1/2" of snow overnight), and that she would probably stop by tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> and what happens when she losses a tooth mid winter and snowing for days?
Click to expand...

I hoping she doesn't remember this...


----------



## engineergurl

YMZ PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cloth diapers for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> No diapers, for the win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> okay seriously, have you seen the article about holding the baby over the naked cup... I need to go find that... hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading about this Chinese practice in the cloth vs. disposable diaper debate. The argument in favor of cloth was that Chinese babies are potty-trained by 6 months since they wear those open-bottom gowns and learn to recognize the sensation, unlike disposable diapers that wick away the wet feeling. Kind of a silly argument when you consider all the stories of adult Chinese tourists who are still barely potty trained.
Click to expand...



http://www.cracked.com/article_19344_6-progressive-parenting-fads-you-wont-believe-are-legal.html

I found this because I was trying to figure out what the deal was about the baby cages.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mini-Dex#2 lost another tooth yesterday. Now she is missing both upper front teeth and her two middle bottom front teeth. The bad part is that she put the tooth under her pillow last night and the tooth fairy forgot to make a stop at our house. As Mrs Dex and I were taking a shower this morning, we heard a knocking on the bathroom door. We got out to check, and she was crying that the tooth fairy didn't visit last night. We had to make up an excuse that the tooth fairy can't fly in the snow (we got 1/2" of snow overnight), and that she would probably stop by tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> and what happens when she losses a tooth mid winter and snowing for days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hoping she doesn't remember this...
Click to expand...





The tooth fairy gets upgrades to Technology all the time... the next time a tooth comes out it will just so happen that her wings will be upgraded for deicing. She'll be able to fly in the snow...


----------



## snickerd3

since you were "_together" in the bathroom _ maybe one of you should have done the consoling while the other went to double check (while grabbing $ on the way to her room) and say oh i found it it fell behind your bed on the floor...

hope it works out. I was without my two front teeth for almost two years. hopefuly no cook outs in the near future with corn on the cobb.


----------



## knight1fox3

Lumber Jim said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mini-Dex#2 lost another tooth yesterday. Now she is missing both upper front teeth and her two middle bottom front teeth. The bad part is that she put the tooth under her pillow last night and the tooth fairy forgot to make a stop at our house. As Mrs Dex and I were taking a shower this morning, we heard a knocking on the bathroom door. We got out to check, and she was crying that the tooth fairy didn't visit last night. We had to make up an excuse that the tooth fairy can't fly in the snow (we got 1/2" of snow overnight), and that she would probably stop by tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> and what happens when she losses a tooth mid winter and snowing for days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hoping she doesn't remember this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tooth fairy gets upgrades to Technology all the time... the next time a tooth comes out it will just so happen that her wings will be upgraded for deicing. She'll be able to fly in the snow...
Click to expand...

Doesn't even need that. I hear she can send payments through PayPal now. LOL


----------



## engineergurl

wow, that's a little harsh Snick.


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> http://www.cracked.com/article_19344_6-progressive-parenting-fads-you-wont-believe-are-legal.html
> 
> I found this because I was trying to figure out what the deal was about the baby cages.


LOL!!!



> This can only end with parent and child in a daylong death-match staring contest, holding the kid over a bowl, willing it to shit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> since you were "_together" in the bathroom _ maybe one of you should have done the consoling while the other went to double check (while grabbing $ on the way to her room) and say oh i found it it fell behind your bed on the floor...
> 
> hope it works out. I was without my two front teeth for almost two years. hopefuly no cook outs in the near future with corn on the cobb.


We actually remembered after we got into the shower, but as it turned out it was too late. She was standing at the door with her tooth in hand. Kinda hard to give her the money if she knows the tooth was still there.


----------



## MA_PE

engineergurl said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cloth diapers for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> No diapers, for the win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okay seriously, have you seen the article about holding the baby over the naked cup... I need to go find that... hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember reading about this Chinese practice in the cloth vs. disposable diaper debate. The argument in favor of cloth was that Chinese babies are potty-trained by 6 months since they wear those open-bottom gowns and learn to recognize the sensation, unlike disposable diapers that wick away the wet feeling. Kind of a silly argument when you consider all the stories of adult Chinese tourists who are still barely potty trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/article_19344_6-progressive-parenting-fads-you-wont-believe-are-legal.html
> 
> I found this because I was trying to figure out what the deal was about the baby cages.
Click to expand...

"Sick of the ridiculous costs of diapers? A little simple math reveals that the average yearly cost of using disposable diapers is a whopping $2,577.35. That's just entirely too much of the midlife crisis whores-and-coke fund going down the poop chute, if you ask us."

LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It always comes back to hookers and blow


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Don't forget the bacon. You have to have bacon.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

That's a given.


----------



## engineergurl

they had another article about how everyone is influencing their children's political views... some of the things like the "liberals under the bed might eat me book" I found hilarious, yet true in so many ways (both the article and the book)...and they gave both parties pretty fair shots.

http://www.amazon.com/Help-Mom-There-Liberals-Under/dp/0976726904


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> ^ Don't forget the bacon. You have to have bacon.


And preferably turkey or soy bacon, yes?


----------



## matt267 PE

^^ :banhim:


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Don't forget the bacon. You have to have bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> And preferably turkey or soy bacon, yes?
Click to expand...



Someday, an elephant will sit on you.


----------



## Master slacker

Back to poop. Mini-MS#2 is getting really good at evacuating his body on the training potty. He really only wears diapers at night now. He's only dropped it on the floor once, but we have wood flooring so cleanup wasn't bad.


----------



## MA_PE

Master slacker said:


> Back to poop. Mini-MS#2 is getting really good at evacuating his body on the training potty. He really only wears diapers at night now. He's only dropped it on the floor once, but we have wood flooring so cleanup wasn't bad.


I have a nephew (he's older now) that used diapers until he was like 5+..and when I say used them, I mean he would go without and when it was time, he'd tell his parents he had to go. They'd put a diaper on him and he'd go stand in a corner of the room and poop. Then he 'd ask to be cleaned up. It was pretty sad, but his parents let him do it.


----------



## snickerd3

do kids need a photo id to fly domestically?


----------



## Road Guy

No


----------



## ventilator

Tonsillectomy went well yesterday. Dr said her adenoids were extremely large as well as the tonsils so it was a good decision. She is doing well this morning so looks like recovery shouldn't be too hard on her/us.

Here's to hopefully no more sore throats, dr visits, and medicines.


----------



## snickerd3

lots of ice cream!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Glad to hear it, ventilator.


----------



## Ble_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Glad to hear it, ventilator.




x2!!


----------



## snickerd3

humpy dumpy sat on a wall

humpy dumpy fell off the wall

minisnicks version of humpty dumpty


----------



## ventilator

Thanks everyone, and jello seems to be the preference over ice cream right now. Never had mine out but I think I would be all about the ice cream.


----------



## snickerd3

jello jiggles...its more fun


----------



## snickerd3

ice cream makes you jiggley...not so much fun


----------



## Master slacker

mmmmmm... Jell-O® shots....


----------



## NJmike PE

ventilator said:


> Tonsillectomy went well yesterday. Dr said her adenoids were extremely large as well as the tonsils so it was a good decision. She is doing well this morning so looks like recovery shouldn't be too hard on her/us.
> 
> Here's to hopefully no more sore throats, dr visits, and medicines.


glad to hear.


----------



## engineergurl

ventilator said:


> Thanks everyone, and jello seems to be the preference over ice cream right now. Never had mine out but I think I would be all about the ice cream.




it's because of the adenoids... I had both out and didn't want ice cream because the milk products = mucus production and coughing wasn't comfortable


----------



## MA_PE

Ble_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it, ventilator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2!!
Click to expand...

x3


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here's to a quick recovery!!

:beerchug:


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it, ventilator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x3
Click to expand...

x4


----------



## Katiebug

snickerd3 said:


> cloth diapers for the win!




Amen to that. Bug1 was in cloth part time (disposables at daycare) and Bug2 has been in cloth full time since she was 3 days old, including at daycare. Even with buying fancy pockets for daycare use for the second kid, we broke even on cloth diaper costs vs. disposables around a month ago when Bug2 was 9 months old.

As a bonus, Bug1 was fully potty trained (day and night) by around 2 years 4 months - we had 6 glorious months of no diaper changing before Bug2 made her arrival. It's total anecdata but cloth diapered kids definitely potty train earlier.


----------



## knight1fox3

Katiebug said:


> It's total anecdata but cloth diapered kids definitely potty train earlier.


Negative. There's statistics to show both. And I have friends where it was exactly opposite. Disposal was trained before cloth. All depends on the methodology and the individual IMO.


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ#1 learned how to write my name in chalk today.


----------



## Master slacker

That looks nothing like "NJMike PE". You fail as a father. I am sorry. My condolences to Mrs. NJ.


----------



## snickerd3

Thank you New Balance for making spiderman shoes without being official spiderman shoes....pure genius!!!!!!!

I have tried the cheap spidey shoes for minisnick before and they wore out within a month....back to new balance for us. Minisnick has been wanting spiderman shoes again for awhile. They look exactly like spiderman without the pictures. he took one look at them and asked if we could take them home.


----------



## ventilator

snickerd3 said:


> I have tried the cheap spidey shoes for minisnick before and they wore out within a month....back to new balance for us.


Do they last that much longer than the granimals or whatever $15 shoes you buy at walmart? We always buy the cheap shoes and they last 3-4 months but we can get 3 pair for $40-50 so we figure they can get variety and combined they will last as long as a namebrand shoe. I've never actually spent the money on a namebrand kids shoe so I don't really know how long they last but figured no more than 6-9 months.


----------



## snickerd3

it depends on minisnicks growth spurts, I have bought new shoes only to have to replace 2 months later because his feet grew overnight. CHeap shoes are wore out within a month. His last pair of new balance, which I only paid about $20 for since I needed new shoes too. (shoe carnival get second pr half off sort of thing) have lasted probably 6 months. The stitching on the shoes were starting to unravel within the last couple weeks but they were getting small on him.


----------



## NJmike PE

So NJ #1 had her first bedwetting accident since going to bed w/o a pull up, about two weeks ago. I hope this does not cause a regression.


----------



## snickerd3

That happened to minisnick too. It was a one time accident for us.


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope so. She came out of her room and went into the living room and just stood there and cried until we woke up and came to her.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> So NJ #1 had her first bedwetting accident since going to bed w/o a pull up, about two weeks ago. I hope this does not cause a regression.


It shouldn't.

With my daughter, we were pretty strict about nothing to drink an hour before bed time and a trip to the potty is a must before bed time.

Even with that, accidents happened. We never got upset. Just be sure to always have an extra set of clean sheets. A plastic mattress cover might be good too.


----------



## Ble_PE

Funny, mini-ble1 had his first accident last night. He woke up around the same time I got up to get ready for the gym, so I went in and got him undressed and put him in bed with mrs. ble. I think what caused it was it was a lot colder in the house than it has been recently since the temps dropped overnight and he can never stay covered up. It doesn't help that he drinks water like a fish. Hopefully it's just this one time.


----------



## ventilator

Our daughter went through a regression of bed wetting after about 6 months of being dry every night. It was really frustrating b/c she would wet 3 times a week. Lasted about 2 weeks and hasn't had an accident in 2 years since. Hopefully that doesn't happen for you all.


----------



## YMZ PE

My younger one is still working on passing the overnight PEe exam.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've got two in diapers, one who refuses to go to the potty and the other who has a legitimate excuse. The 2 year old actually came up to me tonight and said, "Daddy, I'm going pee pee right now!" giggle, giggle. Then said, "All done, change diaper"! I looked at her straight in the eyes and asked in a calm, measured, fatherly voice, "young lady, why didn't you pee in the potty?" Her answer... "I couldn't go to potty, I was peeing!"


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> I've got two in diapers, one who refuses to go to the potty and the other who has a legitimate excuse. The 2 year old actually came up to me tonight and said, "Daddy, I'm going pee pee right now!" giggle, giggle. Then said, "All done, change diaper"! I looked at her straight in the eyes and asked in a calm, measured, fatherly voice, "young lady, why didn't you pee in the potty?" Her answer... "I couldn't go to potty, I was peeing!"


Damn, she owned you!


----------



## Ble_PE

Sapper said:


> I've got two in diapers, one who refuses to go to the potty and the other who has a legitimate excuse. The 2 year old actually came up to me tonight and said, "Daddy, I'm going pee pee right now!" giggle, giggle. Then said, "All done, change diaper"! I looked at her straight in the eyes and asked in a calm, measured, fatherly voice, "young lady, why didn't you pee in the potty?" Her answer... "I couldn't go to potty, I was peeing!"




Mini-ble2 is giving us fits with potty training. We had it extremely easy with mini-ble1 and after his first day out of diapers I think he only had a couple of accidents and this was at ~20 months old. Mini-ble2 is over 2.5 and she still doesn't show an interest in going to the potty. She knows what it is and knows when she has to pee, just like your little one, but she won't sit on the potty. The one promising thing is that I believe that once she decides she wants to go on the potty, then that's going to be it. No fuss and no accidents. I just wish she would hurry up.


----------



## kevo_55

I must be very lucky because mini-kevo hasn't really had any issues (yet) on potty training. When she needs to go she will simply ask to go or sometimes even just go to the bathroom herself. Of course, we do need to put a diaper on her during nap time and bed time.

I must admit it was pretty crazy the first time she went potty herself without asking. She simply left the room and went to her bathroom. I asked my wife where she went and then you could hear her in the bathroom. She got a treat for that one.


----------



## matt267 PE

No more diapers is a big milestone for child and parent. My daughter was pretty easy. We would use pullups for naps a preschool until she got good.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> it depends on minisnicks growth spurts, I have bought new shoes only to have to replace 2 months later because his feet grew overnight. CHeap shoes are wore out within a month. His last pair of new balance, which I only paid about $20 for since I needed new shoes too. (shoe carnival get second pr half off sort of thing) have lasted probably 6 months. The stitching on the shoes were starting to unravel within the last couple weeks but they were getting small on him.




We've had good luck with sketchers for my 6 y/o daughter. She is a very active kid and sketchers hold up well.


----------



## snickerd3

Girls have a much larger selection of shoes than boys!!!!


----------



## kevo_55

Mini-kevo needs to wear her cowboy boots every day.


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> Girls have a much larger selection of shoes than boys!!!!


so says my credit card statement too


----------



## Road Guy

Booked flights to send the kids to my parents for two weeks, then from my parents they fly to my in laws for two weeks, then back to CO.....

I think the cost of not feeding them for a month will actually make the airfare balance out!


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Booked flights to send the kids to my parents for two weeks, then from my parents they fly to my in laws for two weeks, then back to CO.....
> 
> I think the cost of not feeding them for a month will actually make the airfare balance out!


this is probably correct.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> Booked flights to send the kids to my parents for two weeks, then from my parents they fly to my in laws for two weeks, then back to CO.....




Good thing you're not Mike. With all that time alone with the wife, the kids would be getting a new sibling by winter.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nah. It would just mean that Mike could sleep on one of the kiddo beds instead of the couch.


----------



## ventilator

Ble_PE said:


> Mini-ble2 is giving us fits with potty training. We had it extremely easy with mini-ble1 and after his first day out of diapers I think he only had a couple of accidents and this was at ~20 months old. Mini-ble2 is over 2.5 and she still doesn't show an interest in going to the potty. She knows what it is and knows when she has to pee, just like your little one, but she won't sit on the potty. The one promising thing is that I believe that once she decides she wants to go on the potty, then that's going to be it. No fuss and no accidents. I just wish she would hurry up.


That sounds like our experience. First kid was about 24 months, started to train her and was done in a week no problems. Other kid was 2 when we tried, didn't work out so we would try again every few months. He was perfectly capable but would simply say no I don't want to I want diapers. When he suddenly decided it was time, took about 2 days from always in diapers to only 1 or 2 accidents in that first week. Now if only we could get him to aim in the toilet...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ My son is almost 9 and we still have those battles with aim.

I'm sure the ladies will claim that most of their husbands also have that problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I still throw Cherrios in the toilet and aim for them every time. Seems to help me.


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ My son is almost 9 and we still have those battles with aim.
> 
> I'm sure the ladies will claim that most of their husbands also have that problem.




that all depends on what day of the week it is...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Lumber Jim

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ My son is almost 9 and we still have those battles with aim.
> 
> I'm sure the ladies will claim that most of their husbands also have that problem.




It's not me.... I have a 4 year old.


----------



## matt267 PE

I was very proud of my daughter yesterday and this morning. She was putting a lego set together all by herself. She's my little EIT.


----------



## Supe

Guess I will have to take Junior for ice cream this weekend.

Got all 3's and 4's on her first grade report card (3's are meets grade level expectations, 4's are exceeds grade level expectations), and all of her statistical stuff on the 3's were on the high end of the grade average. She's ahead of the game in math, particularly in geometry, and her reading level is considerably higher than most in her grade (4's across the board).

Now she just needs to keep it up for another 11 years and pay her own way through college, and we're all set. I'll be in my mid-late 40's when she graduates assuming I don't kick the bucket before then, so I'm banking on her to pay for my early retirement.


----------



## snickerd3

so trying to get minisnick to brush his teeth is a real PITA. We got him a transformer bumblebee electric toothbrush for easter now he reminds us that he has to brush his teeth.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bee to the rescue!!


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> so trying to get minisnick to brush his teeth is a real PITA. We got him a transformer bumblebee electric toothbrush for easter now he reminds us that he has to brush his teeth.




Junior has one of those singing Miley Cyrus ones. I want to throw it out the window somewhere along I-485.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> Guess I will have to take Junior for ice cream this weekend.
> 
> Got all 3's and 4's on her first grade report card (3's are meets grade level expectations, 4's are exceeds grade level expectations), and all of her statistical stuff on the 3's were on the high end of the grade average. She's ahead of the game in math, particularly in geometry, and her reading level is considerably higher than most in her grade (4's across the board).
> 
> Now she just needs to keep it up for another 11 years and pay her own way through college, and we're all set. I'll be in my mid-late 40's when she graduates assuming I don't kick the bucket before then, so I'm banking on her to pay for my early retirement.


nice job Supe jr. the tricky part is keeping that motivation through college. Sadly, ice cream doesn't work for long...it gets much more expensive.


----------



## matt267 PE

I know it was a good day at the zoo because my daughter has now turned the kitchen into a zoo with all her animal toys.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids grow up too fast.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta love it when your kids craps in the bath tub during a bath, with his sibling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've had that happen to me in the last couple months.


----------



## NJmike PE

Lil dude makes a habit of it. Sucks because his toys are all in there too


----------



## Master slacker

Mini MS2 is nearly fully potty trained (except for nights). He still has little trouble NOT letting us know he needs to pee when he does have a diaper on, but it's getting fewer and farther between. Little dude is taking to the potty like a champ.


----------



## envirotex

matt267 said:


> Kids grow up too fast.


Yes. Another college visit on Friday.


----------



## NJmike PE

I like the to grow quickly to about one. After that, they can stay at that age.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I like the to grow quickly to about one. After that, they can stay at that age.


After diapers and before talking back is a great age.


----------



## NJmike PE

Good points


----------



## Master slacker

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the to grow quickly to about one. After that, they can stay at that age.
> 
> 
> 
> After diapers and before talking back is a great age.
Click to expand...



I'm there with one, almost with the other.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday morning I turned to #1 in the car and told her that she better behave today. She better share and not be fresh. She cut me off after I said because and said, "I know. You're gonna spank me, take my toys away, put me in timeout and make me sit in my room when everyone comes over and I won't be able to play with them". Yup. She's 4.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Sunday morning I turned to #1 in the car and told her that she better behave today. She better share and not be fresh. She cut me off after I said because and said, "I know. You're gonna spank me, take my toys away, put me in timeout and make me sit in my room when everyone comes over and I won't be able to play with them". Yup. She's 4.


hahaha. It sounds like she's listening, but does she care?


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the to grow quickly to about one. After that, they can stay at that age.
> 
> 
> 
> After diapers and before talking back is a great age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm there with one, almost with the other.
Click to expand...

Enjoy it. It doesn't last.


----------



## YMZ PE

I have extra stubborn babies. Back talking happens long before the diapers go away.


----------



## snickerd3

if you tell minisnick not to do something, he will look you right in the eye, smile then do exactly what you told him not to do.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> if you tell minisnick not to do something, he will look you right in the eye, smile then do exactly what you told him not to do.


How is your little guy doing after his run in with the screen door?


----------



## snickerd3

very well thanks. Monday was a week since the stitches came out and the nail is growing back. Today was the first no bandaid at daycare/school day. If the scab falls off before the nail grows that far i don't think he will have any issues with deformities...but we shall see. The fractured finger tip doesn't seem to be slowing him down any, but he is still mindful of it. follow up with the ortho is next week


----------



## matt267 PE

^good to hear.


----------



## YMZ PE

It's picture day at school and Mr. YMZ sent Mini to school in pajamas. Somehow he thought the Tangled character-print pajama shirt made a cute dress?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

As a dad, I've been known to send my kids to school in clothing that does not match, but I can say with authority that I've never mistaken pajamas for a dress, mad respect to mr YMZ, that takes honest by god skill.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

School uniforms FTW. No accidental jammies to school.


----------



## snickerd3

we started letting minisnick pick out his own clothes. He just asks every morning if it needs to be long/short/no sleeve shirt and long/short pants


----------



## Supe

YMZ PE said:


> It's picture day at school and Mr. YMZ sent Mini to school in pajamas. Somehow he thought the Tangled character-print pajama shirt made a cute dress?




LOL. That does take talent. Junior has the same one.


----------



## ventilator

Sapper said:


> As a dad, I've been known to send my kids to school in clothing that does not match, but I can say with authority that I've never mistaken pajamas for a dress, mad respect to mr YMZ, that takes honest by god skill.


My feelings are if they like the outfit, good enough for me. I get crap at least once a week for the clothes I let the kids go to daycare in. At least at this point it is no longer a lecture about the outfit, just an eye roll and head shake.


----------



## Road Guy

I've got a kid going to high school next year and all those years we have never bought school pictures of any of our kids


----------



## YMZ PE

ventilator said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a dad, I've been known to send my kids to school in clothing that does not match, but I can say with authority that I've never mistaken pajamas for a dress, mad respect to mr YMZ, that takes honest by god skill.
> 
> 
> 
> My feelings are if they like the outfit, good enough for me. I get crap at least once a week for the clothes I let the kids go to daycare in. At least at this point it is no longer a lecture about the outfit, just an eye roll and head shake.
Click to expand...

I refuse to let my kids look awkward and tasteless. God forbid people speculate they're going to become engineers someday.


----------



## snickerd3

^Ha!! your girls are so cute!


----------



## NJmike PE

Mrs NJ picks out the clothes, I dress them. Foolproof plan. She doesn't select clothes, kids stay home in pj's all day or until she decides on an outfit. Of course being under the age of 5 definitely helps with this.


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> I've got a kid going to high school next year and all those years we have never bought school pictures of any of our kids


what a cheap bastard.


----------



## snickerd3

If you ask minisnick if he knows something he very confidently says yes...then you ask him to tell you the answer and he smiles gets all shy and says i don't know.


----------



## MA_PE

so he's a compulsive liar?

j/k. that's cute.


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> If you ask minisnick if he knows something he very confidently says yes...then you ask him to tell you the answer and he smiles gets all shy and says i don't know.




Mini MS#1 is just the opposite.

MS: Did you play tennis today?

Mini MS#1: I don't know.

&lt;long pause&gt;

Mini MS#1: Yeah.


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you ask minisnick if he knows something he very confidently says yes...then you ask him to tell you the answer and he smiles gets all shy and says i don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini MS#1 is just the opposite.
> 
> MS: Did you play tennis today?
> 
> Mini MS#1: I don't know.
> 
> &lt;long pause&gt;
> 
> Mini MS#1: Yeah.
Click to expand...

this

NJM: what did you do today?

NJ1: nothing.

NJM: so you didn't do anything?

NJ1: yes.

NJM: so you just sat at home and stared at the wall?

NJ1: yes.

NJM: very well. carry on.


----------



## ventilator

NJmike PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you ask minisnick if he knows something he very confidently says yes...then you ask him to tell you the answer and he smiles gets all shy and says i don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini MS#1 is just the opposite.
> 
> MS: Did you play tennis today?
> 
> Mini MS#1: I don't know.
> 
> &lt;long pause&gt;
> 
> Mini MS#1: Yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this
> 
> NJM: what did you do today?
> 
> NJ1: nothing.
> 
> NJM: so you didn't do anything?
> 
> NJ1: yes.
> 
> NJM: so you just sat at home and stared at the wall?
> 
> NJ1: yes.
> 
> NJM: very well. carry on.
Click to expand...

My youngest kid picks either yes or no, just seems to depend on they day, and answer what ever you ask him with it.

did you get to play outside at school?: yes

did you have to stay inside: yes

did they lock you in a closet: yes

and that will continue until I start laughing as I increase the absurdity of the questions.

My 5 year old, who thinks she is 15 gives some sarcastic answer with an eye roll. I think she is going to be a massive handful when she actually reaches the teenage years.


----------



## NJmike PE

> My 5 year old, who thinks she is 15 gives some sarcastic answer with an eye roll. I think she is going to be a massive handful when she actually reaches the teenage years.




Mine is 4 and is already doing this. She also likes to tell me that she is going to start dating boys and I can't stop her. I need to buy many guns


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Mine is 4 and is already doing this. *She also likes to tell me that she is going to start dating boys and I can't stop her.* I need to buy many guns




I have an insulated room with no windows in the basement for pre-date interviews.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 4 and is already doing this. *She also likes to tell me that she is going to start dating boys and I can't stop her.* I need to buy many guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an insulated room with no windows in the basement for pre-date interviews.
Click to expand...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgyZ7yb2mmI


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or this:

&gt;http://youtu.be/x4pIJtt48g4


----------



## YMZ PE

NJmike PE said:


> Mine is 4 and is already doing this. She also likes to tell me that she is going to start dating boys and I can't stop her. I need to buy many guns




I believe the quality of boys she dates will be directly proportional to how you treated girls when you were her age. So no problem, right?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> My 5 year old, who thinks she is 15 gives some sarcastic answer with an eye roll. I think she is going to be a massive handful when she actually reaches the teenage years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 4 and is already doing this. She also likes to tell me that she is going to start dating boys and I can't stop her. I need to buy many guns
Click to expand...

You only really need a good shotgun. It's better to be really good with one gun than it is to be barely familiar with a bunch of them.


----------



## snickerd3

so minisnick has never really driven any motorized transport that wasn't attached to a rail. While at his BBF house last night they broke out the little kid 12V john deere gator power wheel thing. The two boys were taking turns driving and minisnick had a horrible time of if when his friend actually let him drive....apparent minisnick was driving too slow. He also clipped the row of lawn chairs (no one was sitting in them). Heaven help the day he gets a license


----------



## NJmike PE

YMZ PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 4 and is already doing this. She also likes to tell me that she is going to start dating boys and I can't stop her. I need to buy many guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the quality of boys she dates will be directly proportional to how you treated girls when you were her age. So no problem, right?
Click to expand...

Thank God I didn't date until after high school


----------



## kevo_55

Today is mini-kevo's 3rd birthday.

Time really does fly by these days.


----------



## NJmike PE

kevo_55 said:


> Today is mini-kevo's 3rd birthday.
> 
> Time really does fly by these days.


happy birthday to mini kevo


----------



## Lumber Jim

kevo_55 said:


> Today is mini-kevo's 3rd birthday.
> 
> Time really does fly by these days.




QFT

before you know it they're graduating from kindergarten...


----------



## MA_PE

^or college. Younger son graduates this weekend. Happy bday mini kevo


----------



## snickerd3

I got an All about Mom artsy thing for mothers day that minisnick made as school. One side he had to answer questions about me then other is a drawing of me that he made.

A couple of the best answers...

My mom is 5 years old.

My mom is really good at painting Daddy's walls so we can't see the green.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick's last day of school...although it is going to be a day of fun stuff and no learning. There are going to be bounce houses and other activities.


----------



## MA_PE

Make sure the bounce house is securely anchored to the ground

http://www.local10.com/news/boys-injured-when-bounce-house-flies-away/25954532


----------



## ventilator

Giving my 3yr old son a bath, he picks up an Aerial toy and says she is his favorite princess. I said why because of her red hair? He says yes, and her boobies.

I think this one is going to be trouble.


----------



## Krakosky

Lol. Oh wow. That's hilarious.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Had a last minute camp fire at our house this weekend and prior to my wife, daughter, and infant making it outside I was enjoying some one on one time with my 4 yo son. As we were sitting there staring at the fire, my son breaks the silence by casually saying: "If I pee'd on the fire it would smell like lemons."

My response: laughter and "What?"

I later found out after the kids went to bed that he had eaten 2 lemon wedges earlier that day and had apparently made the connection between fire, cooking, the smell produced from cooking, and the lemony liquid that was working its way through his body.

Wheels are always turning with that one...


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> Had a last minute camp fire at our house this weekend and prior to my wife, daughter, and infant making it outside I was enjoying some one on one time with my 4 yo son. As we were sitting there staring at the fire, my son breaks the silence by casually saying: "If I pee'd on the fire it would smell like lemons."
> 
> My response: laughter and  "What?"
> 
> I later found out after the kids went to bed that he had eaten 2 lemon wedges earlier that day and had apparently made the connection between fire, cooking, the smell produced from cooking, and the lemony liquid that was working its way through his body.
> 
> Wheels are always turning with that one...


Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Master slacker

milk, milk, lemonade...


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to enter the school talent show. Why does it make me nervous?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My son helped me mow the lawn this weekend. He's almost 9 so he needed some help with the mower, but I'm glad I have someone willing/able to start taking over the yard work.

And this is the last week of school for both kiddos.


----------



## snickerd3

provided the rain stays away, tonight is minisnicks first blastball game. Yeah...3 innings of 3-4 yr olds trying to hit a ball on a tee.

although I think parents of boys have it easier...a one time fee. Not like dance classes for little girls with the monthly fee then $30+ on a costume for the recital for the 3/4 yr old to stand there and sway side to side.


----------



## matt267 PE

girls can play t-ball too.


----------



## YMZ PE

matt267 said:


> girls can play t-ball too.




They damn well better.


----------



## snickerd3

YMZ PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> girls can play t-ball too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They damn well better.
Click to expand...

I know they can...i was refering to the ones that want dance.


----------



## mudpuppy

YMZ PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> girls can play t-ball too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They damn well better.
Click to expand...



And boys can take dance classes.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Supe

MP must _really_ want boys to take dance classes.


----------



## snickerd3

I modify that statement...it is the ones who's Mom's want them to dance. As a former dancer and substitute dance teacher, at age 3 it was the mom's that wanted to see their little girls in tutus.


----------



## snickerd3

mudpuppy said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> girls can play t-ball too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They damn well better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And boys can take dance classes.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...

yes they can and their is nothing wrong with that, but from my experience the boys usually didn't start dance class until they were 7 or 8.


----------



## matt267 PE

mudpuppy said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> girls can play t-ball too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They damn well better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And boys can take dance classes.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...

This is also true.


----------



## matt267 PE

How's minisnick doing btw? Weren't you concerned with about a possible infection or something? If he's playing sports, I assume he's doing well. Which I'd be glad to hear. I hate when kids get hurt.


----------



## snickerd3

yep he is doing well. the redness in the finger is almost gone. It probably was just a due to a really thick layer of skin that sloughed off. The nail is already long enough to start being clipped again. There is just a big white line across the nail where the impact happened that is making its way to the tip as it is grows out


----------



## akwooly

snickerd3 said:


> provided the rain stays away, tonight is minisnicks first blastball game. Yeah...3 innings of 3-4 yr olds trying to hit a ball on a tee.
> 
> although I think parents of boys have it easier...a one time fee. Not like dance classes for little girls with the monthly fee then $30+ on a costume for the recital for the 3/4 yr old to stand there and sway side to side.


i bought three gymnastics leotards this winter(@$45-60 /piece) The gym is evil and has the leotards on display in the waiting area so all the girls have to walk by before class. Of course I can't say no to my daughter.


----------



## MA_PE

akwooly said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> provided the rain stays away, tonight is minisnicks first blastball game. Yeah...3 innings of 3-4 yr olds trying to hit a ball on a tee.
> 
> although I think parents of boys have it easier...a one time fee. Not like dance classes for little girls with the monthly fee then $30+ on a costume for the recital for the 3/4 yr old to stand there and sway side to side.
> 
> 
> 
> i bought three gymnastics leotards this winter(@$45-60 /piece) The gym is evil and has the leotards on display in the waiting area so all the girls have to walk by before class. Of course I can't say no to my daughter.
Click to expand...

but you don't have to pay gym prices for them. Get the tag info and look online and see if they're cheaper.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm glad that you clarified that Wooly, because until that final statement I wasn't sure who you bought them for. Yourself or your daughter


----------



## akwooly

MA_PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> provided the rain stays away, tonight is minisnicks first blastball game. Yeah...3 innings of 3-4 yr olds trying to hit a ball on a tee.
> 
> although I think parents of boys have it easier...a one time fee. Not like dance classes for little girls with the monthly fee then $30+ on a costume for the recital for the 3/4 yr old to stand there and sway side to side.
> 
> 
> 
> i bought three gymnastics leotards this winter(@$45-60 /piece) The gym is evil and has the leotards on display in the waiting area so all the girls have to walk by before class. Of course I can't say no to my daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you don't have to pay gym prices for them. Get the tag info and look online and see if they're cheaper.
Click to expand...

yup, she already needs the next size up and I'm doing that.


----------



## ventilator

snickerd3 said:


> I modify that statement...it is the ones who's Mom's want them to dance. As a former dancer and substitute dance teacher, at age 3 it was the mom's that wanted to see their little girls in tutus.


Daughter wanted to do ballet so we looked into a place that her friend goes because they said it was so great. Holy crap, it would cost more than the car payment to send her there every month. They were a "serious dance studio". This apparently means $80/wk for lessons, and shows every three months for which we had to pay a performance fee between 100 and 125, buy a costume for 75-100, and we would have to buy tickets for 30-40 for anyone, including us. It was a good thing my wife got the pricing, I don't think I could have controlled my WTF face and laughter.

On another note, VPK graduation is tonight. Not a big fan of the 'graduation' from every grade but she is excited about it and I can't believe she is going to kindergarten next year.


----------



## MA_PE

Wow and I thought youth hockey was bad. They've got big ones to charge for a "performance fee" and $30 tickets to see it on top of the class fee. God bless America. Of course they'll tell you that in order for her to be a successful dancer she needs to start formal training at a very young age. BS.

So does her friend come from a wealthy family or is mom just living vicariously through her daughter?


----------



## snickerd3

ventilator said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I modify that statement...it is the ones who's Mom's want them to dance. As a former dancer and substitute dance teacher, at age 3 it was the mom's that wanted to see their little girls in tutus.
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter wanted to do ballet so we looked into a place that her friend goes because they said it was so great. Holy crap, it would cost more than the car payment to send her there every month. They were a "serious dance studio". This apparently means $80/wk for lessons, and shows every three months for which we had to pay a performance fee between 100 and 125, buy a costume for 75-100, and we would have to buy tickets for 30-40 for anyone, including us. It was a good thing my wife got the pricing, I don't think I could have controlled my WTF face and laughter.
> 
> On another note, VPK graduation is tonight. Not a big fan of the 'graduation' from every grade but she is excited about it and I can't believe she is going to kindergarten next year.
Click to expand...

Park district dance classes are great for the youngest ones to make sure they actually like it before the investment quality studios should even be considered.


----------



## ventilator

MA_PE said:


> Wow and I thought youth hockey was bad. They've got big ones to charge for a "performance fee" and $30 tickets to see it on top of the class fee. God bless America. Of course they'll tell you that in order for her to be a successful dancer she needs to start formal training at a very young age.  BS.
> 
> So does her friend come from a wealthy family or is mom just living vicariously through her daughter?


No, we are actually friends with the parents, regular people with decent jobs. When we asked her about it said it was pretty pricey but her kid loved it so much didn't want to take her out of it. I'm guessing it puts a stretch on their budget but I don't really know.

After the dance thing fell through b/c I'm not putting that kind of strain on our budget she got interested in soccer. That is a one time 125 registration fee plus whatever some cleats and shin guards will cost and I don't have to deal with a bunch of dance moms.


----------



## akwooly

ventilator said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow and I thought youth hockey was bad. They've got big ones to charge for a "performance fee" and $30 tickets to see it on top of the class fee. God bless America. Of course they'll tell you that in order for her to be a successful dancer she needs to start formal training at a very young age. BS.
> 
> So does her friend come from a wealthy family or is mom just living vicariously through her daughter?
> 
> 
> 
> No, we are actually friends with the parents, regular people with decent jobs. When we asked her about it said it was pretty pricey but her kid loved it so much didn't want to take her out of it. I'm guessing it puts a stretch on their budget but I don't really know.
> 
> After the dance thing fell through b/c I'm not putting that kind of strain on our budget she got interested in soccer. That is a one time 125 registration fee plus whatever some cleats and shin guards will cost and I don't have to deal with a bunch of dance moms.
Click to expand...

wait until she gets to comp soccer. soccer parents can be just as bad.


----------



## MA_PE

ventilator said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow and I thought youth hockey was bad. They've got big ones to charge for a "performance fee" and $30 tickets to see it on top of the class fee. God bless America. Of course they'll tell you that in order for her to be a successful dancer she needs to start formal training at a very young age. BS.
> 
> So does her friend come from a wealthy family or is mom just living vicariously through her daughter?
> 
> 
> 
> No, we are actually friends with the parents, regular people with decent jobs. When we asked her about it said it was pretty pricey but her kid loved it so much didn't want to take her out of it. I'm guessing it puts a stretch on their budget but I don't really know.
> 
> After the dance thing fell through b/c I'm not putting that kind of strain on our budget she got interested in soccer. That is a one time 125 registration fee plus whatever some cleats and shin guards will cost and I don't have to deal with a bunch of dance moms.
Click to expand...

that's more like it...and I'll bet they give you a team shirt at no extra charge.


----------



## MA_PE

akwooly said:


> ventilator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow and I thought youth hockey was bad. They've got big ones to charge for a "performance fee" and $30 tickets to see it on top of the class fee. God bless America. Of course they'll tell you that in order for her to be a successful dancer she needs to start formal training at a very young age. BS.
> 
> So does her friend come from a wealthy family or is mom just living vicariously through her daughter?
> 
> 
> 
> No, we are actually friends with the parents, regular people with decent jobs. When we asked her about it said it was pretty pricey but her kid loved it so much didn't want to take her out of it. I'm guessing it puts a stretch on their budget but I don't really know.
> 
> After the dance thing fell through b/c I'm not putting that kind of strain on our budget she got interested in soccer. That is a one time 125 registration fee plus whatever some cleats and shin guards will cost and I don't have to deal with a bunch of dance moms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait until she gets to comp soccer. soccer parents can be just as bad.
Click to expand...

All youth "competitive" activities have some a$$hat parents involved.


----------



## snickerd3

ventilator said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow and I thought youth hockey was bad. They've got big ones to charge for a "performance fee" and $30 tickets to see it on top of the class fee. God bless America. Of course they'll tell you that in order for her to be a successful dancer she needs to start formal training at a very young age. BS.
> 
> So does her friend come from a wealthy family or is mom just living vicariously through her daughter?
> 
> 
> 
> No, we are actually friends with the parents, regular people with decent jobs. When we asked her about it said it was pretty pricey but her kid loved it so much didn't want to take her out of it. I'm guessing it puts a stretch on their budget but I don't really know.
> 
> After the dance thing fell through b/c I'm not putting that kind of strain on our budget she got interested in soccer. That is a one time 125 registration fee plus whatever some cleats and shin guards will cost and I don't have to deal with a bunch of dance moms.
Click to expand...

i don't know how my parents afforded for the two of us (my sister and I) to dance. The tuition, costumes, recitals, travel (we did the competitive dance thing towrds the end), entry fees, etc...


----------



## akwooly

snickerd3 said:


> ventilator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow and I thought youth hockey was bad. They've got big ones to charge for a "performance fee" and $30 tickets to see it on top of the class fee. God bless America. Of course they'll tell you that in order for her to be a successful dancer she needs to start formal training at a very young age. BS.
> 
> So does her friend come from a wealthy family or is mom just living vicariously through her daughter?
> 
> 
> 
> No, we are actually friends with the parents, regular people with decent jobs. When we asked her about it said it was pretty pricey but her kid loved it so much didn't want to take her out of it. I'm guessing it puts a stretch on their budget but I don't really know.
> 
> After the dance thing fell through b/c I'm not putting that kind of strain on our budget she got interested in soccer. That is a one time 125 registration fee plus whatever some cleats and shin guards will cost and I don't have to deal with a bunch of dance moms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't know how my parents afforded for the two of us (my sister and I) to dance. The tuition, costumes, recitals, travel (we did the competitive dance thing towrds the end), entry fees, etc...
Click to expand...

I was never allowed to play on any comp team, only house leagues. Now I know why.


----------



## envirotex

^^^Lacrosse=$$$.


----------



## envirotex

Anyway...I just wrote my first check to a university for Tex Jr. today.


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> Anyway...I just wrote my first check to a university for Tex Jr. today.


What is he studying?


----------



## envirotex

matt267 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway...I just wrote my first check to a university for Tex Jr. today.
> 
> 
> 
> What is he studying?
Click to expand...

Mechanical Engineering


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway...I just wrote my first check to a university for Tex Jr. today.
> 
> 
> 
> What is he studying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mechanical Engineering
Click to expand...

Excellent. Wise investment.


----------



## Supe

No! Stop! Make him a dentist or a lawyer!


----------



## Supe

MA_PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ventilator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow and I thought youth hockey was bad. They've got big ones to charge for a "performance fee" and $30 tickets to see it on top of the class fee. God bless America. Of course they'll tell you that in order for her to be a successful dancer she needs to start formal training at a very young age. BS.
> 
> So does her friend come from a wealthy family or is mom just living vicariously through her daughter?
> 
> 
> 
> No, we are actually friends with the parents, regular people with decent jobs. When we asked her about it said it was pretty pricey but her kid loved it so much didn't want to take her out of it. I'm guessing it puts a stretch on their budget but I don't really know.
> 
> After the dance thing fell through b/c I'm not putting that kind of strain on our budget she got interested in soccer. That is a one time 125 registration fee plus whatever some cleats and shin guards will cost and I don't have to deal with a bunch of dance moms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait until she gets to comp soccer. soccer parents can be just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All youth "competitive" activities have some a$$hat parents involved.
Click to expand...



This is why we watch for local deals that have the trial period stuff. Usually a few bucks a "class", and by the time the trial period runs out, she's already bored with it.

Dance moms are the F*CKING WORST. Junior did it and I went to her one competition. I have never seen so many bitchy, overweight, middle-aged women out there screaming at, and living vicariously through, their children. The normal people were all in the bleachers with us, equally mortified and fascinated by the freak show unveiling itself in front of us.


----------



## envirotex

Supe said:


> No! Stop! Make him a dentist or a lawyer!


I made sure that there are both at his university for when he changes majors 5 times...


----------



## YMZ PE

My childhood best friend did the whole dance competition thing. It was expensive, but she's a Laker girl/soon-to-be Dallas Cowboys cheerleader now so that worked out for her. Given how much joy it gives her, I have to consider a "serious" dance studio in one of my kids shows genuine promise.


----------



## ventilator

YMZ PE said:


> My childhood best friend did the whole dance competition thing. It was expensive, but she's a Laker girl/soon-to-be Dallas Cowboys cheerleader now so that worked out for her. Given how much joy it gives her, I have to consider a "serious" dance studio in one of my kids shows genuine promise.


If it was something she truly loved I'd look into how we could make it work. As a 5 year old who just wants to dress up and jump around, not so much. We bought her a ballet tutu for her and she will wear it and play and hasn't asked about going back so I'll be happy with that for now.


----------



## Supe

YMZ PE said:


> My childhood best friend did the whole dance competition thing. It was expensive, but she's a Laker girl/soon-to-be Dallas Cowboys cheerleader now so that worked out for her. Given how much joy it gives her, I have to consider a "serious" dance studio in one of my kids shows genuine promise.




Pics?


----------



## NJmike PE

Supe said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My childhood best friend did the whole dance competition thing. It was expensive, but she's a Laker girl/soon-to-be Dallas Cowboys cheerleader now so that worked out for her. Given how much joy it gives her, I have to consider a "serious" dance studio in one of my kids shows genuine promise.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics?
Click to expand...

this


----------



## YMZ PE

One of these ladies


----------



## Ble_PE

That's close enough.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick's blastball game was called off after 2 of 3 innings...because it started raining. minisnick wasted no time his first time at bat...semi fly ball to the middle of the clump of kids before it rolled to the back of the dirt. Second hit was a line drive towards "first"base. He just has to remeber to run after he htis the ball.


----------



## Supe

YMZ PE said:


> One of these ladies




Did the trick.


----------



## matt267 PE

So according to my daughter, an ice cream truck driver told her that if she leaves the school yard, he'll give her free ice cream. Luckily she didn't. I'm hoping she just misunderstood him. I'll be calling the school first thing Monday. But there appears to be an ice cream truck driver that doesn't value his safety.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sounds like somebody needs a blanket party


----------



## NJmike PE

That's no joke dude. I sure hope she misunderstood him.


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you ordering a code red?


----------



## NJmike PE

You bet your ass I am


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> That's no joke dude. I sure hope she misunderstood him.


I'm trying to stay cool. I'll talk to the school. If I'm not satisfied with their response, I may go to the police. We'll see. I don't want to overreact, but that's serious shit.


----------



## NJmike PE

Definitely. You're a better man than me. I would have lost my shit already


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's no joke dude. I sure hope she misunderstood him.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to stay cool. I'll talk to the school. If I'm not satisfied with their response, I may go to the police. We'll see. I don't want to overreact, but that's serious shit.
Click to expand...

misunderstanding or not that would have been a call to the police station that evening with an FYI call to the school on monday,


----------



## snickerd3

^they take that sort of thing seriously around here. minisnicks BBF grandpa had pulled over to the side of the road to make a phone call about a half mile from their house. The school bus dropped kids off across the street from where he was parked. about 2 hrs later a cop showed up at their door saying their van matched the description of a suspicious vehicle the bus driver saw parked across from where he dropped kids off.


----------



## MA_PE

matt: How old is your daughter? I would have been dialing the phone to the authorities as she was telling me the story. Too bad that's the way we have to live today.


----------



## matt267 PE

MA_PE said:


> matt: How old is your daughter? I would have been dialing the phone to the authorities as she was telling me the story. Too bad that's the way we have to live today.




She'll be 7 this month. I called the school and I'm waiting for the principal to call me back. I was hesitant to call the police because I don't know what, if anything, really happened. Getting information from a 7 y/o is tough, so the police report will be pretty void of detail.


----------



## snickerd3

stupid rain...minisnicks first game got called 2/3 of the way thruogh...Fridays game was called off due to thunderstorms and if the weather stays like it is predicted tonights game is going to be canceled too.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnicks fingernail fell off this weekend. our best guess is that it was the part of the orginal nail that didn't get ripped off in the door and as it grew out it was too weak from the truama and eventually fell off. There was a new nail under it.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> minisnicks fingernail fell off this weekend. our best guess is that it was the part of the orginal nail that didn't get ripped off in the door and as it grew out it was too weak from the truama and eventually fell off. There was a new nail under it.


Hopefully it came off without any pain.


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> minisnicks fingernail fell off this weekend. our best guess is that it was the part of the orginal nail that didn't get ripped off in the door and as it grew out it was too weak from the truama and eventually fell off. There was a new nail under it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it came off without any pain.
Click to expand...

yes it did. it was sort of just flapping there. a quick touch and it fell off.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> ....it was sort of just flapping there....


For some reason that makes me really squeamish.


----------



## NJmike PE

so we are beginning potty training this week for #2. we just bought him all kinds of character underpants and the lightning mcqueen potty that makes sounds and lights up and other crazy things. be nice to get down to just diapers for #3


----------



## Ble_PE

I would give anything to get #2 potty trained. She'll be 3 in just under 2 months and she has no interest whatsoever in going to the potty. She knows when she needs to go to the bathroom and knows how to use the potty, she just doesn't want to. Mrs. ble has told her that we aren't buying anymore diapers and once we're out she's got to start using the potty. We'll see how that works, but the preschool she's signed up for this year requires her to be potty trained, so we have until the first of September.

Good luck NJ!


----------



## snickerd3

we didn't go as far as says this is the last when we are out then you have to start. we told him he couldn't go to preschool if he wasn't potty trained We "threw out" what was visible to minisnick and said no more. we doubled up the character undies with the cloth training pants to help absorb most of an accident. it took an accident or two but it was within a couple days.

good luck to you both


----------



## Master slacker

We haven't used diapers in months, except for pull-ups at night. Mini-MS2 was off diapers right at his birthday. Both of ours responded well to wearing nothing but a shirt all day.


----------



## kevo_55

We got lucky with mini-kevo. She wanted to go potty so the whole potty trying thing was cake for us.

She does need to have a diaper on for her nap and bedtime though. When do kids outgrow that? She just turned 3.


----------



## NJmike PE

kevo_55 said:


> We got lucky with mini-kevo. She wanted to go potty so the whole potty trying thing was cake for us.
> 
> She does need to have a diaper on for her nap and bedtime though. When do kids outgrow that? She just turned 3.


NJ#1 outgrew that around 4


----------



## snickerd3

as long as he went pee before nap time he didn't have problems then. at night when we woke up dry for a week we stopped with the pull ups. probably 4 monthes or so after he was potty trained.


----------



## akwooly

we have been super lucky with my girls, they both showed interest before they were two. we were not ready when they were. for each of them it took one weekend with big girl panties, we bought 8 pair of underwear and did a lot of wash that weekend but after that no diapers/pullups at all(actually that's not true a couple of times i did put pullups on them when i went to the store). had one or two accidents at night with each. hardest part was getting #2 off the little potty and on to the big potty. we shall see how my youngest does.


----------



## snickerd3

^the little potty was for #1 only, if we knew it was #2 time it was big potty with the seat cover...we got tired having to clean poop out of the little potty.


----------



## Master slacker

Neither of our boys took to the baby potty very well. They like the one that flushes.


----------



## kevo_55

Whew, I guess only one more year of this stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## NJmike PE

So an early update. #2 will sit on the potty quite intently, and then get up and pee all over the floor. He then takes the seat, wears it as a hat and runs through the house. No actual potty work being done yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> So an early update. #2 will sit on the potty quite intently, and then get up and pee all over the floor. He then takes the seat, wears it as a hat and runs through the house. No actual potty work being done yet.


It's likely one of the view times he'll be able to intentionally piss on the floor and get away with it.


----------



## MA_PE

NJmike PE said:


> So an early update. #2 will sit on the potty quite intently, and then get up and pee all over the floor. He then takes the seat, wears it as a hat and runs through the house. No actual potty work being done yet.


Be sure to take some videos so you can play them at his high school graduation.


----------



## YMZ PE

Baby YMZ (who will be named as such until she's 80 and I'm dead) was super stubborn about the potty as well. Finally last month we just forced her to wear underwear both during the day and at night and made her choose between sitting in her mess or cleaning it up herself. Fortunately her stubbornness about being clean won out over the other kinds of stubbornness. I don't know if that would have worked with a boy though.

Oh, we also told her she couldn't wear cute clothes until she stopped wetting herself. That helped a ton.


----------



## Road Guy

that was the biggest help when we potty trained our kids, once you "go" you must ditch the pull ups and diapers and make them wear regular underwear.. If they sit in a turd or pee soaked undies and dont complain then they just are probably not ready...

its short period of pain for the parents but in the long run that was the best thing we ever did..........


----------



## snickerd3

lovely...minisnick apparently is quite the ladiesman at daycare. The owner mentioned this morning while we talking about how awake the early kids were that day, that there is some serious jealousy going on amoungst the girls when minisnick plays with other girls. Even yesterday when I picked him up, one of the new little girls told me as we were leaving that she really liked minisnick.

i blame it on the dimples...who can resist a dimpled smile.


----------



## Ble_PE

Just read this quote and it hit my sentimental side pretty hard. I still carry both kids around whenever they want me to and I tell my wife that I'm going to do it as long as I can because there is going to come a time when they don't want me to pick them up any more. Hopefully that's still a long time from now.



> Every person has a moment in their life when their mother put them down and never picked them up again. She probably didn't notice at the time.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Kids do grow up really fast. My daughter will be 7 this month. I can't believe how fast time has gone by. Like you, I still pick her up, and cuddle, tickle, hug, kiss, rough house as much as I can.


----------



## NJmike PE

you can sometimes spot me carrying around both #1 and #2 at the same thyme. I have no problems in doing so. They are only young once


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> you can sometimes spot me carrying around both #1 and #2 at the same thyme. I have no problems in doing so. They are only young once


Soon you'll need to figure out how to carry #3 at the same time.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can sometimes spot me carrying around both #1 and #2 at the same thyme. I have no problems in doing so. They are only young once
> 
> 
> 
> Soon you'll need to figure out how to carry #3 at the same time.
Click to expand...

backpack for #3


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> you can sometimes spot me carrying around both #1 and #2 at the same thyme. I have no problems in doing so. They are only young once




Me too, although it's getting more difficult with #1 since he's pushing 4' tall and 50 lbs.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can sometimes spot me carrying around both #1 and #2 at the same thyme. I have no problems in doing so. They are only young once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, although it's getting more difficult with #1 since he's pushing 4' tall and 50 lbs.
Click to expand...

the hair blowing into my face from #1 is never fun either


----------



## matt267 PE

I only have one to carry around.

But there's been talks about a #2 someday. We're not getting younger. I might take Mike's advice and get the wife prego while preparing for my PE.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> the hair blowing into my face from #1 is never fun either


That's part of the adventure.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I only have one to carry around.
> 
> But there's been talks about a #2 someday. We're not getting younger. I might take Mike's advice and get the wife prego while preparing for my PE.


best motivation in the world for passing that exam.

:true:


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> the hair blowing into my face from #1 is never fun either
> 
> 
> 
> That's part of the adventure.
Click to expand...

it loses it's luster once you're hold two at the same thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

^


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can sometimes spot me carrying around both #1 and #2 at the same thyme. I have no problems in doing so. They are only young once
> 
> 
> 
> Soon you'll need to figure out how to carry #3 at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> backpack for #3
Click to expand...

We had something like that when my daughter was younger. I think I used it one. It was too much of a pita.


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can sometimes spot me carrying around both #1 and #2 at the same thyme. I have no problems in doing so. They are only young once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, although it's getting more difficult with #1 since he's pushing 4' tall and 50 lbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the hair blowing into my face from #1 is never fun either
Click to expand...

no complaining until you end up swallowing the hair that blows in your face....such a lovely feeling


----------



## akwooly

i have been using a ring sling for carrying around my son.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> i have been using a ring sling for carrying around my son.


I had to google "ring sling." It looks kinda comfortable.


----------



## akwooly

proud baby wearing daddy, it is way easier and more comfortable than the baby bjorn we used for my girls and it is faster. My wife used and uses a wrap, i have no patience for those.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Screw that, kids are big enough to walk...


----------



## matt267 PE

Dexman PE said:


> Screw that, kids are big enough to walk...








Like this kid? Yeah, she can walk.


----------



## NJmike PE

Is that YMZ?


----------



## Supe

In the sling? No, I believe she's taller and older.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dexman PE said:


> Screw that, kids are big enough to walk...




Yea, but you're like a buck fifty soaking wet, so it didn't take long for them to get too big to carry.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I still let my daughter ride on my shoulders once in a while, but that only lasts for about 10 minutes. She has a bony ass like her dad, and I have no padding anywhere on me.


----------



## YMZ PE

I still snuggle with my daddy sometimes.


----------



## matt267 PE

YMZ PE said:


> I still snuggle with my daddy sometimes.


Did your dad make it here ok?


----------



## ventilator

just found out a daycare teacher is leaving next week right before minivent2 goes into her class, he has been looking forward to it and we really liked her to.


----------



## YMZ PE

matt267 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still snuggle with my daddy sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Did your dad make it here ok?
Click to expand...

He did, thanks for asking!



ventilator said:


> just found out a daycare teacher is leaving next week right before minivent2 goes into her class, he has been looking forward to it and we really liked her to.


That's such a bummer. That happened to us with Mini YMZ, and was one of the reasons we pulled her out of that school.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

One thing we found very surprising was the turn-over rate of daycare staff. I think out of the 30+ people there when we first put our kids in, only a couple were still there when we left a few years later. I don't think very many of them lasted more than 2 years.


----------



## snickerd3

at our daycare the cook has changed and one lady left to go back to school full time...other than that it has been the same ladies since we started over 4 yrs ago


----------



## MetsFan

I feel bad for my son. He's turning 3 so we booked a place to have his party next Saturday. We sent out evites earlier this week and out of the 12 kids we invited, over half of them have already declined and I think we're only going to have about 4 kids show up. What sucks is we put a deposit down a while back and it's non-refundable but at least we can move the party date up to a year.


----------



## MA_PE

yeah that's tough. Kids parties on weekends in the summer months are tough because a lot of families have plans. You might try for a couple of hours in the late afternoon during the week for the kids. When the kids were young the bday parties were typically family affairs at the house and not so much the kids friends. It was a BBQ and the other kids were cousins. then again both my and my wife's families were pretty local.

He'll have fun regardless...there's cake and presents.


----------



## MetsFan

Yeah, part of it is that we live in a boarding school and since that is the first weekend after the end of the school year, most of them are away like you said. Our families are from NY/NJ and Texas so while his grandparents will be here no other cousins will be able to make it.

That's true. Hopefully we can at least get those other four kids to show up, otherwise we might just transfer it to the back yard and save the deposit for next year.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter's bday is at the end of the month and typically only 5 or 6 classmates come. Try not to let it bother you.


----------



## ventilator

MetsFan said:


> I feel bad for my son. He's turning 3 so we booked a place to have his party next Saturday. We sent out evites earlier this week and out of the 12 kids we invited, over half of them have already declined and I think we're only going to have about 4 kids show up. What sucks is we put a deposit down a while back and it's non-refundable but at least we can move the party date up to a year.


At least they were polite enough to decline. The last part we threw had about 4/12 rsvp, then 8/12 showed up. Most of whom brought a sibling which annoyed me since we had to pay per kid. I would have been OK with it if they had simply asked instead of just showing up.

But the bright side is my son was turning 3, only 2 of his friends showed up (my kids birthdays are only 3 wks apart so it was a joint party) but he was plenty happy. Like MA said, he will be happy, there is cake and presents.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Summer birthdays are hard on kids. My oldest will be turning 9 at the end of the month and he is already used to the fact that he will probably never have more than a couple friends at a party until he is much older. The plus side is that instead of paying 10 kids to do something marginally fun, we use the same budget and end up going to much cooler events. This year we are taking him indoor skydiving.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ indoor skydiving? You get some cool dad points for that!


----------



## Road Guy

if it makes yah feel any better, my daughter turns 13 next week, she will be at her grandparents and will have to celebrate with her two brothers and my parents.. All she told me she wanted to do was go see How to Train your Dragon with some of her other new friends (I guess teens like that movie?) she is bummed (to be with her brothers all that time)

We have 2 with summer bdays and it used to suck when they were smaller, very few would show up.. I'm glad mine are over the bday party age.. seems we always got invited to way more than people ever reciprocated back. fuck you (You know who you are).. the whole concept just gets old after a while, it should be close freinds and family and not invite the whole class..

were doing like dex, last year took some of my oldest kids friends rafting on the Ocoee, man that was a blast...


----------



## MetsFan

The skydiving and the rafting are awesome ideas! I'll have to keep that in mind. Our next baby is due on July 31st so he/she will have to go through the same with the summer party.

RG, I hear you on the reciprocation. Luckily we don't get invited to too many parties so I can't complain on that front. I'm just mad that we paid a deposit and can't easily get a refund.


----------



## envirotex

Tex Jr. graduated from high school yesterday. Proud moment, but also very teary...I think it will get worse by the end of summer when he leaves to go to school.


----------



## NJmike PE

Congrats Tex


----------



## Krakosky

+ 1. Where is he headed to school. My brother also graduated on Saturday.


----------



## envirotex

University of Houston


----------



## snickerd3

minisnicks bday last year (4th) was the first time he had a friend party, but even that was just his best friend (and sibling) and the next door neighbors grandkids who live with them. we all went bowling. We have a family party too with his cousins and immediate family...chuck e cheese.

he has been to two bday parties. One for BBF and the other a classmate. The classmate party was at the local McD's midweek and only like 4 kids from their class of 20 showed up. The mom was so exicted when i rsvped.


----------



## Supe

Junior's last day of 1st grade was yesterday. Crazy to think she'll be 8 years old and in 2nd grade before long.


----------



## NJmike PE

almost two full days that #3 has been running some kind of a fever. First thyme getting sick for her.


----------



## snickerd3

not fun. hope it goes away soon


----------



## envirotex

plus it sucks being sick during the summer.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching Superman the movie with #1 &amp; #2.


----------



## Ble_PE

After all of our trying, Mini-ble2 is finally potty trained!! It took a lot of work on mrs. ble's part on vacation last week, but within two days of getting to the beach she was using the potty and hasn't stopped yet. She's not had any accidents during the day and has only woken up wet twice. We figured that once she got it she was going to be done completely. Thank goodness she's finally done with diapers!!


----------



## NJmike PE

That's a great accomplishment Ble. Congrats


----------



## matt267 PE

With my daughter's 7th birthday next week, my wife has been going through, and getting rid of, old clothes, toys, and movies. I can't believe how much my little girl has grown. I feel a little sad inside.


----------



## NJmike PE

Definitely thyme for #2


----------



## matt267 PE

Going from baby stuff to toddler/little kid stuff was easier then going from little kid to big kid.


----------



## snickerd3

so we went camping this weekend with minisnick's bbf family. It rained overnight and sunday morning the boys were wanting to ride their bikes again. minisnick asked his friend if he wanted to try his bike out, and he said sure and took it for a spin. When his friend got off the bike Minisnick said awesome the seat is dry now....


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> so we went camping this weekend with minisnick's bbf family. It rained overnight and sunday morning the boys were wanting to ride their bikes again. minisnick asked his friend if he wanted to try his bike out, and he said sure and took it for a spin. When his friend got off the bike Minisnick said awesome the seat is dry now....




He's got engineering management in his future.


----------



## snickerd3

so minisnick called out from his bed this morning at 4:30..."Mommy are you awake?" Mr snick got up and went in there and minisnick apparently just wanted to see if I was awake.

I get home from pilates this morning just after 6 and I hear..."Daddy are you awake?" I go into his room and say no, but I am. Minisnick sits up and says "oh. I wanted some cereal."

he wanted cereal at quarter to 9 last night too.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> so minisnick called out from his bed this morning at 4:30..."Mommy are you awake?" Mr snick got up and went in there and minisnick apparently just wanted to see if I was awake.
> 
> I get home from pilates this morning just after 6 and I hear..."Daddy are you awake?" I go into his room and say no, but I am. Minisnick sits up and says "oh. I wanted some cereal."
> 
> he wanted cereal at quarter to 9 last night too.


growth spurt.


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so minisnick called out from his bed this morning at 4:30..."Mommy are you awake?" Mr snick got up and went in there and minisnick apparently just wanted to see if I was awake.
> 
> I get home from pilates this morning just after 6 and I hear..."Daddy are you awake?" I go into his room and say no, but I am. Minisnick sits up and says "oh. I wanted some cereal."
> 
> he wanted cereal at quarter to 9 last night too.
> 
> 
> 
> growth spurt.
Click to expand...

probably...saturday night while camping the kid ate 3 hotdogs, two servings of pasta salad, two servings of watermelon, then had modified smore for dessert.


----------



## matt267 PE

I can always tell when my daughter is having a growth spurt because she gets moody and cranky as hell.


----------



## MA_PE

matt267 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so minisnick called out from his bed this morning at 4:30..."Mommy are you awake?" Mr snick got up and went in there and minisnick apparently just wanted to see if I was awake.
> 
> I get home from pilates this morning just after 6 and I hear..."Daddy are you awake?" I go into his room and say no, but I am. Minisnick sits up and says "oh. I wanted some cereal."
> 
> he wanted cereal at quarter to 9 last night too.
> 
> 
> 
> growth spurt.
Click to expand...

that's what immediately came to my mind reading the op.


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so minisnick called out from his bed this morning at 4:30..."Mommy are you awake?" Mr snick got up and went in there and minisnick apparently just wanted to see if I was awake.
> 
> I get home from pilates this morning just after 6 and I hear..."Daddy are you awake?" I go into his room and say no, but I am. Minisnick sits up and says "oh. I wanted some cereal."
> 
> he wanted cereal at quarter to 9 last night too.
> 
> 
> 
> growth spurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's what immediately came to my mind reading the op.
Click to expand...

the crazy thing is when we got down to the kitchen this morning after getting ready I asked which cereal he wanted...no, i want fruit snack instead.


----------



## ventilator

Thats because a fruit snack is always the choice, just a matter of if they can have one. At least thats how it is in my house.


----------



## snickerd3

and at the early in the morning it is just a snack because he will be having breakfast at daycare.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Those who are late do not get fruit cup.


----------



## kevo_55

I find it funny that mini-kevo complains that she is full but wants to eat some ice cream for dessert.

I then put a few scoops into the bowl and after a bit of crying she just inhales all of the rest of her dinner and gets dessert.

Kids....


----------



## ventilator

My kids like to say they are still hungry and ask for dessert when they haven't finished dinner. I ask if they are sure they are full and they say yes, so I say well then if you're full there ins't room for dessert. Then daughter says, well I'm just full of this (pointing to plate), I'm not full of other stuff.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ventilator said:


> My kids like to say they are still hungry and ask for dessert when they haven't finished dinner. I ask if they are sure they are full and they say yes, so I say well then if you're full there ins't room for dessert. Then daughter says, well I'm just full of this (pointing to plate), I'm not full of other stuff.


My kids do this all the time. I tell them if they are full, they have my permission to leave the table and go back to playing with the caveat that if they get hungry again I will have their plate of unfinished dinner waiting for them in the microwave. We don't offer dessert very often, and when we do it's a couple hours after dinner.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dexman PE said:


> ventilator said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kids like to say they are still hungry and ask for dessert when they haven't finished dinner.  I ask if they are sure they are full and they say yes, so I say well then if you're full there ins't room for dessert.  Then daughter says, well I'm just full of this (pointing to plate), I'm not full of other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> My kids do this all the time.  I tell them if they are full, they have my permission to leave the table and go back to playing with the caveat that if they get hungry again I will have their plate of unfinished dinner waiting for them in the microwave.  We don't offer dessert very often, and when we do it's a couple hours after dinner.
Click to expand...

We have the same conversation worth my daughter almost every night.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ you mean in addition to saving trees?


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees before mike cuts them all down.


----------



## matt267 PE

Birthday party number 7 done.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Birthday party number 7 done.


Where were the EB.com invites?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday party number 7 done.
> 
> 
> 
> Where were the EB.com invites?
Click to expand...

You never got it? I sent them out months ago. You missed one hell of bash. We even had a pinata. Maybe next time.


----------



## matt267 PE

Meanwhile, at akwooly's house: http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/alaska-bear-falls-through-skylight-into-party-eats-all-the-cupcakes-1.2688030


----------



## snickerd3

well there's the sign of a good friend...when they sit in time out with you just because.


----------



## YMZ PE

One of Mini YMZ's classmates told her about the Boogieman who "eats children, is really tall, and has red skin". I told her that was ridiculous because if anyone was eating children I most certainly would have been eaten by now, and asked whether it was fun to talk about scary things like that. "A little," she admitted, "but let's not talk about it anymore or else I'm going to have nightmares."

Cautionary tales seem pointless and cruel given the environment we live in. I kind of want to grill that classmate of hers to find out who's messing with him.


----------



## snickerd3

YMZ PE said:


> One of Mini YMZ's classmates told her about the Boogieman who "eats children, is really tall, and has red skin". I told her that was ridiculous because if anyone was eating children I most certainly would have been eaten by now, and asked whether it was fun to talk about scary things like that. "A little," she admitted, "but let's not talk about it anymore or else I'm going to have nightmares."
> 
> Cautionary tales seem pointless and cruel given the environment we live in. I kind of want to grill that classmate of hers to find out who's messing with him.


the boogie man was green and could walk on the ceiling. he would sneak up on you and scare you. no eating involved. Thanks to my older male cousins I had a hard time going to the basement by myself in the dark for fear of the boogieman would get me


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of Mini YMZ's classmates told her about the Boogieman who "eats children, is really tall, and has red skin". I told her that was ridiculous because if anyone was eating children I most certainly would have been eaten by now, and asked whether it was fun to talk about scary things like that. "A little," she admitted, "but let's not talk about it anymore or else I'm going to have nightmares."
> 
> Cautionary tales seem pointless and cruel given the environment we live in. I kind of want to grill that classmate of hers to find out who's messing with him.
> 
> 
> 
> the boogie man was green and could walk on the ceiling. he would sneak up on you and scare you. no eating involved. Thanks to my older male cousins I had a hard time going to the basement by myself in the dark for fear of the boogieman would get me
Click to expand...

now I'm confused....

I thought this was the boogie man?







:dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No, that is Booger.


----------



## YMZ PE

Per our MO, we have now educated Mini YMZ about the facts: 1. The Boogieman is not real. 2. Her friend is wrong - his name is actually the Boogerman, and his skin is green, not red. I tested Mini YMZ's understanding as follows:

Me: "What do you think he eats for breakfast?"
Her: "Boogers."

Me: "What does he drink when it's hot?"
Her: "Snot."

Me: "What kind of pet does he have?"
Her: "A booger dog."


----------



## Supe

But have you taught the kiddos about Krampus yet?


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Ha! I never heard that one before, that's f'd up!

"In keeping with pre-Germanic Pagan traditions, men dressed as these demons have been frightening children on Krampusnacht for centuries, chasing them and hitting them with sticks, on an (often alcohol-fueled) run through the dark streets."

http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/12/krampus-saint-nicholas-dark-companion/100639/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Took the kids to stay with my parents. No kids for 2 weeks!!! :w00t:


----------



## Supe

I think you meant :eyebrows: :dance:


----------



## snickerd3

two weekends ago i found a couple pairs of jeans for minisnick for this fall...he is right at that transition btwn the "T" sized and regular little boys. so fit is trial and error. The jeans were a good clearance deal and they had some room in the length when minisnick tried them on, but I think has grown taller since i bought them. I'm thinking I better have him try them on again and likely return them.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Can you return clearance items?

Common rule in the Dex household: if it only costs a few $, there is more value in donating it than returning it.


----------



## snickerd3

kohls will take take anything back at anytime. I still have the receipt so I can get what i paid...not just the lowest price in the last 60-90 days


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm going to cry when I no longer see the "T" after the size.


----------



## NJmike PE

YMZ PE said:


> I'm going to cry when I no longer see the "T" after the size.


Just have another. Join the 3 kid club


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to cry when I no longer see the "T" after the size.
> 
> 
> 
> Just have another. Join the 3 kid club
Click to expand...

This should be moved to the bad advice thread.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## akwooly

Three is not that bad.


----------



## envirotex

YMZ PE said:


> I'm going to cry when I no longer see the "T" after the size.


The worst is when they go from kids shoes to adult shoes...not only is it a sad day, but it costs three times as much for the same shoe...


----------



## NJmike PE

So, some new things for NJ#3. She just turned 6 mos, started eating all kinds of stage 1 baby food and is now sitting up on her own. All within a week.


----------



## NJmike PE

Nothing says fun like NJ #1 puking in my hands. I thought we talked about this once before. Catching puke = bad. Looks like my weekend is shot already.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE

That sucks. I hope miniMike feels better.


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks Matt


----------



## MA_PE

Catching puke definitely sucks but if you can get it all on you, you can strip and go in the shower. So much easier than cleaning rugs, furniture, cars, etc. hope mini-mike feels better soon and doesn't infect all the njmikes


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks MA. She's been up already to go potty and hasn't complained of feeling good sick. Personally I think she ate or drank something bad.


----------



## envirotex

lots of hand washing. hand washing is good. plenty of soap.


----------



## NJmike PE

What a difference a day makes. Everyone is back to 100% status.


----------



## MA_PE

Glad to hear it mike. Now go out and enjoy the nice weekend.


----------



## YMZ PE

For those with more than one kid, how are y'all distributing funds for college savings? BabyYMZ will be entering college 2 years after MiniYMZ and I've been putting equal amounts into their 529 accounts, but I'm wondering if it would be wiser to put the bulk of our savings into Mini's account and then transfer the remainder into Baby's account when she's ready to enter college. Or does it not matter because the funds are being invested the same in both accounts?

My main concern with not putting in equally to both accounts is that I plan to review the 529 statements with them when they get older, and I don't want any crying about how I don't love one or the other as much based on the different contribution levels.


----------



## snickerd3

how would they ever know?


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> how would they ever know?




It will eventually be figured out...


----------



## NJmike PE

college, LOL.

I'm more concerned about paying the everyday bills right now.


----------



## snickerd3

this problem is easily solved...let them pay their own way through school. or just set an equal amount and let it grow...if they need more it is on them.


----------



## NJmike PE

/\ this


----------



## envirotex

We have a single college fund.


----------



## Ble_PE

I try to keep my contributions even and I think I've done a pretty good job with that so far. We're not putting a ton away right now for them, but I try to keep a set amount getting invested monthly and then I'll put in a lump sum for their birthday's and Christmas. We hope to be able to pay for their tuition hopefully and then see what else we can do. They will be expected to work part-time for spending money though. I believe that helps them learn about money management and builds responsibility.


----------



## YMZ PE

Thanks Tex and Ble. Ble, sounds like we're approaching this in similar fashion. And props to you and the Mrs for contributing on a single income!!



snickerd3 said:


> this problem is easily solved...let them pay their own way through school. or just set an equal amount and let it grow...if they need more it is on them.


I know these are good ways to approach it, but I prefer to help them because I can afford to. I'm willing to shop thrift stores and put off my dream kitchen remodel if it means they can focus on their studies and graduate without a massive amount of debt. Everyone views it differently though.


----------



## Ble_PE

YMZ PE said:


> Thanks Tex and Ble. Ble, sounds like we're approaching this in similar fashion. And props to you and the Mrs for contributing on a single income!!
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this problem is easily solved...let them pay their own way through school. or just set an equal amount and let it grow...if they need more it is on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know these are good ways to approach it, but I prefer to help them because I can afford to. I'm willing to shop thrift stores and put off my dream kitchen remodel if it means they can focus on their studies and graduate without a massive amount of debt. Everyone views it differently though.
Click to expand...



Thanks, it gets tough sometimes and I put mrs. ble's and my retirement first, but I still want to help my kids out as much as I can. I see things the way you just said, if I can help them from taking on a lot of debt, then I want to be able to do that.


----------



## NJmike PE

and now I feel like the POS parent


----------



## envirotex

YMZ PE said:


> they can focus on their studies and graduate without a massive amount of debt




This is what we've told Tex Jr. is the most important thing about his college financing. Even it means going to a less prestigious public university.

We've also told him that he needs to save his money that he is making this summer for any extras that he wants this fall, so he has a little nest egg built up so he won't have to work while he's in school.


----------



## YMZ PE

NJmike PE said:


> and now I feel like the POS parent




F* that. You're doing the best you can. No guilt.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Too many things the parents are "supposed" to buy for their kids now. I will support them where I can, but don't expect me to buy them a car and pay for their college. They can get a job just like I did.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

On a much more positive note, Mini-Dex #2 finally learned how to ride a bike without training wheels.


----------



## YMZ PE

Nice! Family bike ride time.


----------



## NJmike PE

funny you mention bikes, Dex because NJ #1 has been beggin me to get her bike out because she wants to start riding it. Albeit with the training wheels but this is cool. Just need to patch the tube first.


----------



## Ble_PE

YMZ PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> and now I feel like the POS parent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F* that. You're doing the best you can. No guilt.
Click to expand...



QFT.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I should be picking my bike up from the shop within the next couple of days after having them do a complete drive-train overhaul. I haven't ridden that thing in 15+ years. Tech says it should ride better than it did when new (purchased in early 90's)


----------



## csb

Our plan, at this point, is to have the house paid off about the time the kid goes to college. We can just start sending that money over the hill. Our state also has a pretty impressive incentive program to keep kids in-state. Cheap tuition and almost guaranteed scholarships have taken a lot of pressure off of college planning. Also, while my parents paid my way, I was glad they made me pay off the small loans I had and pay for extras.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Dexman PE said:


> Too many things the parents are "supposed" to buy for their kids now. I will support them where I can, but don't expect me to buy them a car and pay for their college. They can get a job just like I did.


The Mrs. and I have been setting aside a little bit each month for each of the kids into a savings account (not enough to start investing in anything yet as we are trying to finish off our own loans as quickly as possible) Our approach will be to make them struggle through school and work while building up debt just like we did without telling them that we have been saving for their future. When they finish school, I plan to pay for as much of it as we can with the amount that we have set aside for each of them. I'm not sure how this will time out since there are 6 years between the oldest and the youngest so implementation has a few kinks to work out... Our philosophy: We are better for having to figure it out on our own, however, it sure would be nice to have someone help us finish off the school debt now that we've learned our life lessons...


----------



## knight1fox3

Our financial adviser said that a good plan to have if follow the "rule of thirds". Obviously this is dependent on which school is selected but, you can still come up with an estimated amount. Figure on saving 1/3 now, figure 1/3 from other sources (financial aid, scholarships, grants, etc.), 1/3 contributed by the kid. He said sometimes it can be a financial hardship to try and save it all at once in addition to your own bills/retirement saving. And he added what happens if the kid decides not to go to college altogether? Now you have all these savings built up that busted your butt to get and all for not. Either way I thought it was an interesting concept.


----------



## Road Guy

Im just trying to sell at least one of my kids on the chAIR force Academy...


----------



## NJmike PE

I have contemplated this myself. Let the boy join the military and convince the girls that they are baby makers.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My oldest made the comment that he already knows what he wants to do, just not quite yet decided which school he wants to go to: Air Force Academy or School of Mines (my Alma Mater). He is 9.


----------



## Road Guy

we have been using something called "UPromise" since our kids were born( 15+ years ago) it works like this.. your give yoru parents, grandparents a way to linc their credit card accounts and each time they make a purchase you get a small cut.. it does add up after a while, but each of our kids has at least $4 grand in it... obvioulsy not enough for 4 years but a little something..

it took my parents some convincing cause they are paranoid about credit card theft / online stuff. but it works pretty good, but again not as your only source but it is a little something...

http://www.upromise.com/welcome

If any of you big spenders would like to enroll (for my kids) let me know


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> And he added what happens if the kid decides not to go to college altogether? Now you have all these savings built up that busted your butt to get and all for not.


I'm genetically wired to beat the snot of out my progeny with a rice paddle if they even hint they're considering not going to college.


----------



## csb




----------



## solomonb

College funding-- too many folks think that they "owe" their kids a college education. Nothing could be farther from the truth. YOU owe yourself a retirement, not the kids college education.

Interestingly, there is NOTHING WRONG with a "less prestigious" public state school--nothing. If the kid, when he/she is 13-14 thinks that they need to go to Harvard, Yale, Princeton, Dartmouth, MIT, no problem-- strongly encourage them to do so. However, make sure that they understand that you and your spouse do NOT have the resources to send them, however, they have the ability and capability to work after school, breaks, summers to earn the necessary funds to attend those prestigious institutions.

I did my graduate work, initially, at the University of Spoiled Children (Southern California). Interestingly, I receive an alumni magazine every month-- they have an endowment that is now North of $2 Billion dollars-- 78% of all undergrads receive financial aid of some sort. I have a hard time convincing myself to donate to the endowment fund-- $2 Billion dollars is a LOT of money.

There is a lot of financial aid, scholarships and grants available-- you have to look and search, but they are available. The looking and searching should begin in the freshman year of high school and increase the focus and intent each year of high school, so that when the kid is a senior, he/she knows exactly where to apply and what to ask for. High tuition prestigious schools want just common ordinary kids as students also, and they have funding to help most kids.

However, at the end of the day, there is NOTHING wrong with the School of Mines, Texas A&amp;M, Oklahoma State.................................etc.

Pay for your retirement first-- train the kids to save for college at 4-5 years old-- that means putting the money in the bank, not buying the latest toy, game or bubble gum. OK, some tears-- let the bawl it out, dry their eyes and go back to work. No emotions, let them bawl the first couple of times, however, they will get the idea and will become a willing participant in the program.

Other than my experience at USC, all of my education was at public state institutions other than the Naval War College!


----------



## matt267 PE

^ what he said


----------



## MetsFan

My wife and I have been talking about college since our first was born. We plan to help them out as much as we can. She's a college counselor so she sees all the financial stuff first hand. We've slowly been trying to get our finances in order so we haven't even opened up a 529 for him yet. What is scary is that by the time he's ready to go to school, college will cost upwards of $100K per year.

Both my and her parents were poor when we attended college, so we didn't have a huge debt to pay after graduating. We're expecting we won't get any financial help though. Some of the ivy league schools have started adopting a tiered tuition based on what the parents make so there's that. I think for Harvard, if you make $150K or less, you're only paying 10% of your income for tuition.

In other news, we finally got my son potty trained. I still have to watch him when he goes though. The other day, I caught him sticking his hand in the toilet and touching the water... ewww. It's perfect timing though, especially with #2 coming in a couple of weeks.


----------



## YMZ PE

Congrats on potty training and on MiniMet #2!


----------



## MetsFan

Thanks!


----------



## Road Guy

Even state schools have become money grubbers, most make you buy a meal plan, make you live on campus wether you need to or not, all because some dean or president spent too much money on a cafeteria that wasnt needed... its really fucked up (IMO) ......

a regional college close to where I grew up, Kennesaw State University, it used to be a 2 year night school in the 80's...now its a large institution that wants a football team, and now they are charging folks ridiculous fee's for a stadium and team that current students dont even have... its just stupid fiedom building

I will help my kids pay for college, but they are going to particpate at or above the 50% level.... parents get duped into paying for their kids to take 3 classes a day and fuck off the other 21 hours of the day, NOT!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> Even state schools have become money grubbers, most make you buy a meal plan, make you live on campus wether you need to or not, all because some dean or president spent too much money on a cafeteria that wasnt needed... its really fucked up (IMO) ......
> 
> a regional college close to where I grew up, Kennesaw State University, it used to be a 2 year night school in the 80's...now its a large institution that wants a football team, and now they are charging folks ridiculous fee's for a stadium and team that current students dont even have... its just stupid fiedom building
> 
> I will help my kids pay for college, but they are going to particpate at or above the 50% level.... parents get duped into paying for their kids to take 3 classes a day and fuck off the other 21 hours of the day, NOT!!!!




Interesting points, I'm not sure about the state schools at all, but I imagine they are similar to private schools in that recruiting students is not always about the quality of education being provided (unless it's a larger school known for it's exceptional academics), you basically have to keep up with the other options available in order to continue to maintain enrollment levels, and go above and beyond in order to increase enrollment levels. Of course this means making calculated investments into things like additional dorms, football teams and cafeterias as well as the investments in trying to keep up with technology. I just looked it up and Kennesaw has about 20 times the number of students we have and nearly 4 million less in their endowment fund than us... plus it's getting ready to merge with another school next year, so that might be the motivation to start to create a football program?


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> Even state schools have become money grubbers, most make you buy a meal plan, make you live on campus wether you need to or not, all because some dean or president spent too much money on a cafeteria that wasnt needed... its really fucked up (IMO) ......
> 
> a regional college close to where I grew up, Kennesaw State University, it used to be a 2 year night school in the 80's...now its a large institution that wants a football team, and now they are charging folks ridiculous fee's for a stadium and team that current students dont even have... its just stupid fiedom building
> 
> I will help my kids pay for college, but they are going to particpate at or above the 50% level.... parents get duped into paying for their kids to take 3 classes a day and fuck off the other 21 hours of the day, NOT!!!!






Totally true. Shortly after I graduated college, my roomates at the time who were sophomores/juniors ended up moving off campus based on the fact that you HAD to buy a meal plan if you lived on campus. And the meal plan was absolutely absurd, something like $600/mo for the lower tier one.


----------



## engineergurl

Supe said:


> And the meal plan was absolutely absurd, something like $600/mo for the lower tier one.




ummm ... a month? where the heck did you go to school?


----------



## csb

That's about the cost of the unlimited plan at my alma mater- $5595 for the academic year. I got SUPER fat on that meal plan.


----------



## engineergurl

ours is $2113 per semester but there are 6 options for that money to be distributed depending on your classification. Freshman are required to have the 19 meals a week plan but if you are an on campus senior you can choose to have 10 meals per week and then more cash on your card for the sub shop and book store


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss dinning services. You don't have to plan, cook, or clean. You just show up and eat.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

engineergurl said:


> Freshman are required to have the 19 meals a week plan




That's asinine. I have never in my life eaten breakfast more than once a week. Being forced to pay for at least 5 breakfasts a week is stupid.


----------



## Supe

engineergurl said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the meal plan was absolutely absurd, something like $600/mo for the lower tier one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm ... a month? where the heck did you go to school?
Click to expand...





I remember it factored out so some breakdown of about 6 or 7 bucks a meal x 3/day x 30 days, but most people only ate 1 or 2 meals there a day. The rest had to be burned at one of the school convenience type stores and didn't carry over past end of the semester.


----------



## snickerd3

we had a flex option where it was just meals, not so many breakfasts lunches dinners, so by the end of the week if I had extra I would go to the lunch carts they had set up and get drinks and snacks for the next week


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate to think about what college will cost when daughter is there.


----------



## engineergurl

wilheldp_PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freshman are required to have the 19 meals a week plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's asinine. I have never in my life eaten breakfast more than once a week. Being forced to pay for at least 5 breakfasts a week is stupid.
Click to expand...



Only for freshman- and it's actually to appeal to the parents so they think joe/jane student is being provided for... the older students have more options with less meals and more flex spending.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> The rest had to be burned at one of the school convenience type stores and didn't carry over past end of the semester.


I remember this time of the semester quite well. Working at the on-campus pizza joint, near the end of the semester students and usually a group of their friends would come in and order a ton of food to burn whatever meals they had left on their cards. That usually made for a long night.


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rest had to be burned at one of the school convenience type stores and didn't carry over past end of the semester.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember this time of the semester quite well. Working at the on-campus pizza joint, near the end of the semester students and usually a group of their friends would come in and order a ton of food to burn whatever meals they had left on their cards. That usually made for a long night.
Click to expand...

Ah that is another place my extra meals got used...there was one dorm kitchen that was turned into a pizza oven after dinner hours...they delivered the pizza, a piece of candy and a 20 oz of pop/soda/juice to the front door of the other dorms. The pizzas were just those $1 totino party pizza sort of things. I think the pizza was available from like 8:30 to midnight.


----------



## engineergurl

we would just go to taco bell and get a ton of tacos for a toga party at the end of the semester...


----------



## csb

Our meal plans were all unlimited meals PLUS extra spending cash for on-campus convenience stores and restaurants. The lowest you could choose while living in the dorms was 15. That worked for the late sleepers and for the kids who went home every weekend.


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rest had to be burned at one of the school convenience type stores and didn't carry over past end of the semester.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember this time of the semester quite well. Working at the on-campus pizza joint, near the end of the semester students and usually a group of their friends would come in and order a ton of food to burn whatever meals they had left on their cards. That usually made for a long night.
Click to expand...



At Ohio State, the on campus restaurant let you call ahead and order a freshly made Reese's peanut butter pie. Needless to say, we spent a lot of money on pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

Reese's peanut butter pie?

I went to the wrong school.


----------



## csb

^ no joke!


----------



## Supe

matt267 said:


> Reese's peanut butter pie?
> 
> I went to the wrong school.



Yep. It was the restaurant run by the culinary students. Upscale, but they did do call ahead/takeout orders. Seriously good stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

What is the best age difference between siblings?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is there one? Ours are 2 years apart and that has worked out pretty well for us because they are close enough that they still play with the same stuff for the most part. Plus, I think as a parent it would be harder to have a baby after you've been out of the baby stage for a while with an older child. I hear of these parents having a baby with a couple of kids in school already and I couldn't imagine going back to diapers and nighttime feedings again.


----------



## Supe

I think it varies over the years, and can change geographically. Where I grew up, I'd vote for 3 years.


Close enough age for hand-me-downs without being horribly out of style
Older sibling is young enough to "want" a little brother/sister and wants to help
Close enough that they will have similar interests for vacation planning, movies, etc.
Can attend same elementary and high schools at a minimum. Back in CT, "middle schools" were 7th+8th grade. Elementary got out latest, middle school 1/2 hour earlier, high school 1/2 hour earlier than that. It wasn't just for bus routes - it was to allow the older sibling to escort or be home when the younger sibling got out or arrived.
Big downside - two sets of hormones coming on strong at the same time.
Depending on how much you want to offer as a handout, financial burdens come on all at once (cars for kids, college tuition, etc.)

My family was spaced further apart, with 9 years being between my middle sister and I. Never did much as a family, never saw much of my older sister growing up (one of my first memories was walking around the DC area when she was picking a school), and my two sisters were constantly at each others throats.


----------



## matt267 PE

I know it's different for each family situation. It's like asking "which PE exam is easier." With my daughter being 7, we can't go back and have another to close the age gap.


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> *Close enough that they will have similar interests for vacation planning, movies, etc.*
> 
> *Never did much as a family, never saw much of my older sister growing up*




^ This concerns me.

Are you closer to your older sister now?


----------



## NJmike PE

I have two younger sister, one is 3 yrs younger and one is 10 yrs younger. Sadly, I am much closer with the older


----------



## YMZ PE

Even though Supe has one kid, that was probably the best argument I've read on the issue.


----------



## Supe

matt267 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Close enough that they will have similar interests for vacation planning, movies, etc.*
> 
> *Never did much as a family, never saw much of my older sister growing up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This concerns me.
> 
> Are you closer to your older sister now?
Click to expand...



We're not exactly close, but we're on speaking terms. I see her occasionally every few years. My parents and sister ended up getting into a pissing match some years ago and haven't spoken since, so I'm the only one that talks to her for that matter. I want to say there's something like 15 years between her and I, but I'm really bad with dates/birthdays...


----------



## matt267 PE

I think a big age gap will result in very few successful family activities/memories. Going to the zoo with the younger won't interest the older. Family bike rides or ski trips would be challenging too.

I don't know. :dunno:

Every family situation is different.


----------



## Supe

YMZ PE said:


> Even though Supe has one kid, that was probably the best argument I've read on the issue.




Just remember a lot of what happened with my siblings and I growing up, and comparing that to some of our friends who have kids spaced 2-3 years apart. Those parents with the 2 year gap looked like they haven't slept since the first was born, but it seems to work great for the ones with the 4 + 7 year old combos especially.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think 7+ years is too much. My wife doesn't think it's problem.

I bet Mike can relate to no sleep with &lt;2 years of a gap.


----------



## NJmike PE

It's not that bad, you really get used to it. The chaos of the kids running amuck is the real stresser.


----------



## csb

What I've found, in the small sample group I'm around, is that people who have another one when the first one is about 3 or 4 hate the baby for awhile. I think it has everything to do with at 3 or 4 they start to be more self-reliant. The people with a short time between and the people with a long time between seem to function better. I blame diapering.

My good friend is the baby, being the youngest of four siblings. There's 12 and 15 years between her and her older siblings and those are the two she gets along with the best.

I don't have siblings. They seem like a pain.


----------



## Road Guy

My three are just under two years apart, I'm sure it will suck when they're all in college but I think it makes them all a lot closer while they are little kids.

Also when you have three kids in one elementary school your kids kind of become instant legends.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I agree with mike. Our spacing is 18 months and then 4 years. The first 4 years with kids made us into diaper changing experts and then we got a little break. Just long enough to forget how to do everything but we are finding that the the older two really like to help out with the youngest.

After the last one (over the last 6 months), i recall many times where my wife and I have asked each other: "Do you remember this happening with the first two?"

We've been really lucky though because the 6 month old has been a really easy going baby. It could always be worse. Thank God we didn't get blessed with twins or triplets!! I don't know how those people do it...


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Also when you have three kids in one elementary school your kids kind of become instant legends.


----------



## Road Guy

Right now I have a ninth grader an eighth grader and a sixth grader but they all won't be back together again until they are all in high school.

It was really fun in elementary school and I think that will be pretty cool when that happens again


----------



## MA_PE

I have one brother. There are 16 months between us. We were one year apart through school. He had his friends and I had mine. Once we hit high school/college there was a fair amount of common socializing between friends, etc.

We have two college aged sons, 18 months apart. From a parental standpoint I liked that we went through each child rearing stage once. There was no break in the diaper stage/ the toddler stage/ grade school/etc.

We have friends that have 4 kids. The first three were separated by 1-2 years then "oops" the fourth one came along when their oldest was 17. I can't see myself starting the whole process again at that late a stage, but you do what needs to be done. My experience (observing friends) is that the "baby" of much older siblings gets a lot more freedom and tends to be spoiled growing up than the older siblings.

Another side note. As I said my kids are college aged, but I've got friends/relatives that waited until they were in their late 30s and 40s before they had any kids. Not a good idea for either the kids or the parents in my opinion.


----------



## matt267 PE

When planning for a second after the first is 7 or 8, one should realize that the addition for the family is for the FAMILY not for the first to have a live toy.


----------



## Road Guy

my kids are out of town for a week, so i am going to be like my kid less friends and post non stop pics of our pets on facebook all week...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My kids are 22 months apart. Only thing I think sucks about it is there will be a huge financial hit once they hit high school and start driving and again when they go to college. All the more reason we're doing the "we'll help where we can, but don't expect us to pay for everything" route.


----------



## Road Guy

I see car sharing in my older 2 kids futures, the high school is less than a mile away so they can ride bikes / walk to school for a long long time......

speaking of I will have a 15 year old next week!

We plan to give him the Prius and the wife is gonna get a Jeep JK I hope and not a fucking Subaru...


----------



## matt267 PE

Thinking of having more kids is stressing me out. I need a drink.


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE said:


> My kids are 22 months apart. Only thing I think sucks about it is there will be a huge financial hit once they hit high school and start driving and again when they go to college. All the more reason we're doing the "we'll help where we can, but don't expect us to pay for everything" route.


"huge financial hit" is somewhat relative. Cars aren't that expensive, you can get a decent daily driver for 1.5 to 2k, insurance here in MA was a jump. Up through high school my son played youth hockey, that was ~$1500+/year. He played for the high school for free. Kids don't NEED their own car. We managed and then they took it over on their own. College...well as been said you do what you can but my kids have loans to pick up the slack. Make them go and look for scholarships...they are out there.
I guess my point is that kids are always a financial "burden", I didn't particularly notice a huge hit....just more of the same.


----------



## Road Guy

I remember thinking when I get them out of diapers we will have some more $$

then it was when we get them out of day care we will have more $$

then it was when they stop playing travel ball...

etc..

etc...

etc...

we do feel good about being on the "back side" of the child years. I have truly loved raising kids but at the same time I am looking towards seeing them fly away from the nest.. and taking the next natural steps into adulthood..whether that be College, the circus, Army, etc....

It will be nice to be able and just say "Hey lets Fly to the Keys this weekend and go dive the Spiegal Grove and fly home" Much Much more affordable with 2 people..hard to beleive I am only a few years away from that!


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> I remember thinking when I get them out of diapers we will have some more $$
> 
> then it was when we get them out of day care we will have more $$
> 
> then it was when they stop playing travel ball...
> 
> etc..
> 
> etc...
> 
> etc...
> 
> we do feel good about being on the "back side" of the child years. I have truly loved raising kids but at the same time I am looking towards seeing them fly away from the nest.. and taking the next natural steps into adulthood..whether that be College, the circus, Army, etc....
> 
> It will be nice to be able and just say "Hey lets Fly to the Keys this weekend and go dive the Spiegal Grove and fly home" Much Much more affordable with 2 people..hard to beleive I am only a few years away from that!


Once they go off to school, Army, the circus etc. It'll be let's fly to go see them or (cheaper alternative pay for their flight back) for the holidays, etc.


----------



## Road Guy

Don't rain on my Parade!!!!


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo minisnick gets to be part of the No Cavity Club for the month of July! The dentist has a monthly club drawing for $25.


----------



## ventilator

Our kids are 5, 3, and 6 weeks. The first two are very close and play together a lot and like to help with the baby.

The hope is that they are far enough apart that they will have their own groups of friends once they get school aged but still be close enough together to have some common interest for vacations and family stuff.

Its going to suck once they hit the driving/college age like others have said. We'll help as much as we can but with 3 unless I get really lucky sometime in the next 10 years I won't be able to pay for it all.


----------



## engineergurl

ventilator said:


> Our kids are 5, 3, and 6 weeks.




I totally read that the wrong way and was like wow- didn't think THAT was possible


----------



## Supe

Yeah, three weeks of labor to deliver triplets sounds pretty brutal.


----------



## Road Guy

its nothing to the pain of my no scalpel vasectomy though...


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> its nothing to the pain of my no scalpel vasectomy though...


no scalpel? What did the dr do, use his teeth?


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> its nothing to the pain of my no scalpel vasectomy though...
> 
> 
> 
> no scalpel? What did the dr do, use his teeth?
Click to expand...

I thought that was a circumcision ...


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> its nothing to the pain of my no scalpel vasectomy though...
> 
> 
> 
> no scalpel? What did the dr do, use his teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that was a circumcision ...
Click to expand...








next?


----------



## Road Guy

http://www.vasectomyatlanta.com/

I guess it was a laser or something?

BUt there was a very cute nurse with ice cold hands involved....


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks all for entertaining my question today. What did I get out of it? Something about 6 weeks of labor and using teeth for a circumcision.


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope you didn't expect anything useful around here.


----------



## Road Guy

2 years apart.. thats my vote..


----------



## MA_PE

2 legs apart always helps.


----------



## YMZ PE

Seems like more and more people are opting not to get married before having kids together. How do you think you would react if your kids decided to go this route?


----------



## Supe

That probably depends on how they handled it. Then again, it would be hard to hear them voice their opinion as they're hanging from a noose.


----------



## NJmike PE

Supe said:


> That probably depends on how they handled it.  Then again, it would be hard to hear them voice their opinion as they're hanging from a noose.


Agreed


----------



## iwire

MetsFan said:


> My wife and I have been talking about college since our first was born. We plan to help them out as much as we can. She's a college counselor so she sees all the financial stuff first hand. We've slowly been trying to get our finances in order so we haven't even opened up a 529 for him yet. What is scary is that by the time he's ready to go to school, college will cost upwards of $100K per year.
> 
> Both my and her parents were poor when we attended college, so we didn't have a huge debt to pay after graduating. We're expecting we won't get any financial help though. Some of the ivy league schools have started adopting a tiered tuition based on what the parents make so there's that. I think for Harvard, if you make $150K or less, you're only paying 10% of your income for tuition.
> 
> In other news, we finally got my son potty trained. I still have to watch him when he goes though. The other day, I caught him sticking his hand in the toilet and touching the water... ewww. It's perfect timing though, especially with #2 coming in a couple of weeks.


It got me thinking..by the time she is almost ready to go college, you should invest all the money you saved up on high volatile stock...you can have a 30% ROI...within 90days if you are lucky ...

or invest all the money into stocks and ride it out for 10 years!

What could worst you saving up $350k and she goes to a philosophy major or history..nothing wrong with that just can't find high paying job


----------



## YMZ PE

iwire said:


> What could worst you saving up $350k and she goes to a philosophy major or history..nothing wrong with that just can't find high paying job




As I implied earlier regarding my genetics:


----------



## snickerd3

3 more weeks until school starts back up...the districts starts on a Thursday but minisnick starts the following day because they have orientation for the first year pre-k kids the day before.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ours start on the 18th too.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble will be starting kindergarten on the 18th as well. He turns 5 on Friday the 15th and starts school on Monday. I can't believe he's already going to be in elementary school. I was putting him to bed the other night and had a flash back to his baby days and couldn't believe how big he is getting. I asked him if he was always going to be my little boy and he said yes, even when I'm an adult! Man, they grow up way too fast.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Man, they grow up way too fast.




yes they do.


----------



## Road Guy

ill have a 9th grader on the 20th... and no more elementary school BS for us! so glad to be done with 3 kids of Elementary School!


----------



## csb

August 26th here. I need to order our school supply kit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Our school provides all supplies. It's part of the yearly enrollment fees. That way the school or the parents don't get mad because someone over- or under-spent, there's no bickering over "community" supplies, everyone gets the same thing.

This is one of those cases where taking the kids to a charter school is a big advantage.


----------



## snickerd3

pre-k doesn't have a supply list but they take donations of tissue,baby wipes, paper towels, markers etc...


----------



## matt267 PE

Why don't kids come with SOPs?


----------



## Road Guy

Because eve was a BITCH!!!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

she should have stayed in the kitchen I guess.


----------



## MetsFan

My son got a mosquito bite near his eye. It's all swollen now and he can barely open it. Apparently, it looks a lot worse than it is but might have to take him to the doctor again today if it doesn't get better.


----------



## matt267 PE

oooo, that sucks. can't put anti-itch cream there.


----------



## MetsFan

Yeah, we put some calamine lotion on the side and it seemed to help. I'm waiting to see how it looks when he wakes up.


----------



## Supe

Junior starts second grade on the 25th. May try to fit in a mini-vacation to DC since we haven't done anything else this summer. You'd swear trying to take two days off around here is more difficult than ending world hunger.


----------



## csb

Kid is signed up for tackle football. He's twice the size of other third graders...does that mean he gets to be QB, because he can throw over everyone and no one wants him tackling?


----------



## snickerd3

if he is quick on his feet he will likely play middle linebacker to tackle the QB


----------



## MA_PE

Around here, depending on how big he really is, they may not let him play. pop warner football has height/weight restrictions for the younger kids and they cater to the smaller/average kids. Pretty crazy as the bigger kids are the ones most likely to stay with the game.

I know of one town where they have a league without the restrictions.

I didn't have to deal with it first hand as my kids didn't play football. soccer, hockey, basketball, baseball..yes, but no football. They never asked and I was fine with that.


----------



## csb

This was something that happened while I was on the road for work...I didn't even realize it was happening. It's a city league and the only hiccup on his size so far was they were sure he was a fourth grader. Tonight is the first practice and parent meeting, so we'll have a better idea later.


----------



## snickerd3

our neighbors kids just started flag football, apparently the kid is super fast. once the ball is in his hands watch out...future wide receiver. Although if he is outside he is playing baseball....go figure


----------



## Road Guy

Supe- Hope you get some time off before school!

After a 2 year hiatus from sports (kid activities), older son is in HS marching band- jesus they have a full calendar, daughter is doing cross country and youngest is doing soccer... fall is not going to be fun...

technically my older two did XC last year but thats not as bad as a 'team" sport + we could run with the kids so it was good for us and didnt feel like we were sitting on the sidelines while the coaches kids played all the good positions..

I was a dumb jock in HS and my wife was a cheerleader (captain btw) we go to these band parent meetings (where the parents are WAY to excited about their kids being in marching band) They ask us "What instrment did you play in HS" I get funny looks when I tell them I wasnt in the band and that I played the pigskin.. Some kind of older nerd discrimination thing I think they have going on...


----------



## YMZ PE

Wow, look at Ken and Barbie in their Colorado dream house over here.


----------



## csb

We've all seen Glee. We know how you jocks are in real life.


----------



## Road Guy

just blew coke out my nose YMZ---

I was a nice jock though, I promise..........


----------



## Ble_PE

So tell me, did Mrs. RG ever wear a whipped cream bikini?


----------



## matt267 PE

Well the "Kids of EB" thread has gone down hill.

In any case, we'll need pics of any whipped cream bikinis or they never happened.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

matt267 said:


> Well the "Kids of EB" thread has gone down hill.
> 
> In any case, we'll need pics of any whipped cream bikinis or they never happened.


This thread has recovered from worse. Much worse.


----------



## snickerd3

this thread has gone down hill a couple times since its establishment


----------



## matt267 PE

Good to know Dex. I'll have to search the pages for the good stuff.


----------



## snickerd3

10 days and counting until school starts back up. tomorrow evening is registration


----------



## Road Guy

no to the whip cream bikini... ...


----------



## FLBuff PE

You forgot a word there, RG. "Yet"


----------



## envirotex

Well, we've reached the point in the Tex house, where I think it's time for Tex Jr. to go...

I'm sure I'll be that mom that cries excessively when we drop him off in three weeks, but for right now he's in that "I'm 18, I know everything, and I don't have to do anything you say" phase. I have to remind him often that he can feel free to open his wallet for his tuition in three weeks, instead of me.

Just mow the grass, dang it.


----------



## snickerd3

my parents took the position their house, their rules...


----------



## FLBuff PE

I was an a$$hole between hs graduation and the start of college too.


----------



## MA_PE

Tex: How far is he going? college for my two was about 100 miles. Far enough to be out of sight, but close enough for us (or them) to travel for a family "fix". My older one has moved out permanently now and I'm lying if I say I don't get sad sometimes looking at his empty bedroom. the younger one just returned to the "the nest" and is an "absent disruption" because I never see him (he's always out somewhere) but his dirty dishes/clothes strewn around/food and beer consumption (mine)/ etc. are constant reminder of the his presence. Right now I'm looking forward to getting misty eyed looking at his empty room, but that may not happen for awhile. He knows a good thing.


----------



## snickerd3

After college i was living at my parents house for less than a month which was more like just a visit because my stuff was still in my college apartment waiting for my new apartment to be ready for move in.


----------



## Road Guy

I didnt know ET had a college age kid? Congrats! (I think)

I graduated on June 3, 1990, reported for Basic Training on June 6th, 1990, never spent another night at my parents house again after that (so as much as they may be assholes, they could be like me and never back again)- of course I guess that is our parenting goal..


----------



## envirotex

Yes, the goal of parenting is separation.

MA--He is going to be about 2.5 hours away. I think that's a good distance. I know the feeling about the absent disruption because whenever he's around right now, it involves him asking for $$, or food, or generating dirty dishes and laundry and then leaving.


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm certainly not judging anyone's lifestyle here and I know this topic has already been discussed, but some kids have it way better than we did. Perhaps a generational thing?

My dad was a UPS driver and made good money but nothing extravagant. My mom basically stayed home with a few things on the side here and there. Short and to the point, there was no extra $$ to ask for. But we already had gotten a sense of that from the parents. And if we even thought about leaving dirty dishes or laundry around (not to mention an unclean room), we could kiss our weekend and video games goodbye. Obviously this is different with an 18-yr old.

Then my parents split up and and we had even less money. If we wanted to do anything that involved paying for stuff, it was out to find whatever job we could get so we could go bowling or out to lunch in HS. Maybe a movie on the weekend.


----------



## snickerd3

^same here. Hence, I got a job at 15 so I had $ to do things...even though 99% of it went to pay for college.


----------



## envirotex

He has his own money, and he had a job, but his last day was last week, and he has some savings for school this fall. He knows we don't just hand out money, and we expect him to make some contribution to the household chores...it just feels like he has regressed into a 12-year old again, or maybe a 2-year old. That's what makes it so annoying.


----------



## Road Guy

its funny how kids act better when they are out of the house..

my oldest (only 15) when I watch him at scouts, band, he is very responsible, mature, gets home and you have to remind him to use toilet paper....

I cant figure it out either and I am sure it will be the same when he is waiting to go to college / circus / etc..


----------



## YMZ PE

I still demand food from my parents when I visit them. I know I shouldn't, but come on, they're Mom and Dad.


----------



## csb

I don't remember where anything is at my parents' house anymore. My kid needed a band-aid and I had no clue.


----------



## Road Guy

just got an email re: soccer..

Thank you for volunteering to coach Youth Soccer this Fall!!! Here is your team roster...

WTF?? I didnt click that button... you all know how much I F'n love soccer 

I know nothing about this sport...


----------



## matt267 PE

^ it's just like football


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> just got an email re: soccer..
> 
> Thank you for volunteering to coach Youth Soccer this Fall!!! Here is your team roster...
> 
> WTF?? I didnt click that button... you all know how much I F'n love soccer
> 
> I know nothing about this sport...




I'm sorry but I just laughed out loud at that! I'm the same, I have no clue about soccer other than kick it in the goal. I'll coach baseball or football any day though. I coached mini-ble1's tee ball team last year and while it had its frustrations, I had a good time.


----------



## blybrook PE

RG, send an email to everyone to show up with football equipment. Say that it is what soccer has evolved to in the real world and see how quickly you are no longer a volunteer coach!


----------



## Road Guy

I am thinking of making a new Gmail account something like sexy dad [email protected] to use for my current email address


----------



## engineergurl

This had me laughing so hard... thanks RG


----------



## MA_PE

envirotex said:


> Yes, the goal of parenting is separation.
> 
> MA--He is going to be about 2.5 hours away. I think that's a good distance. I know the feeling about the absent disruption because whenever he's around right now, it involves him asking for $$, or food, or generating dirty dishes and laundry and then leaving.


that is a good distance. Far but not too far. It is kinda nice finding the house the way you left it when you come home from work.


----------



## csb

First football practice was a hit. Our kid is a born sprinter, so he loved suicides (WTF?!). We'll see if the excitement keeps up.

He commented that a bunch of kids said, "This is way better than wrestling!" That's funny, because we had him in club wrestling and that sucked. They wanted every kid to be ready for the Olympics.


----------



## Road Guy

If he really likes football your going to have to move to the South to get some real practice in


----------



## MetsFan

Still no baby. My wife had an ultrasound yesterday and the baby seems to be doing fine. She's a week past her due date though

and the doctor said if no baby this weekend, then she will need to be induced on Monday.


----------



## Road Guy

been there, that sucks... just keep the AC cranked down..... hope for the best!


----------



## csb

MetsFan said:


> Still no baby. My wife had an ultrasound yesterday and the baby seems to be doing fine. She's a week past her due date though
> 
> and the doctor said if no baby this weekend, then she will need to be induced on Monday.




Buy her whatever she wants to eat or drink! Do not question! Just procure!


----------



## envirotex

And walk a lot...


----------



## csb

Yeah, and hit that.


----------



## YMZ PE

csb said:


> Yeah, and hit that.




This! It's kind of like plunging a toilet.


----------



## YMZ PE

Oh another thing she could try is testing the double breast pump.

Something tells me she's already run through most of these suggestions.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

YMZ PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and hit that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This! It's kind of like plunging a toilet.
Click to expand...

It is just so sexy when you put it that way.


----------



## YMZ PE

Well, that's why they call it business time.


----------



## Road Guy

she's probably not really late, its just that Doctors are stupid and usually incorectly estimate the date of conception based on the date of last period or some bullshit..

technically my oldest son was 5 weeks late, ugh no you people are just fucking retarded and have the wrong date in your system.


----------



## MetsFan

Most but not all. I told her she should go get a massage too. I'll tell her about the breast pump one, I don't know if she's heard of it, but she hasn't told me about that one.


----------



## MetsFan

Road Guy said:


> she's probably not really late, its just that Doctors are stupid and usually incorectly estimate the date of conception based on the date of last period or some bullshit..
> 
> technically my oldest son was 5 weeks late, ugh no you people are just fucking retarded and have the wrong date in your system.




Yeah, that could be too, but the doctor doesn't want her to wait any longer than Monday.


----------



## Road Guy

not a bad idea to get it out, out of our 3 kids, 2 were "scheduled" makes like much easier.. but they were C-sections...small child bearing hips or something...


----------



## csb

So the Road Guy pleasure highway is a narrow scenic road?


----------



## YMZ PE

MetsFan said:


> Most but not all.




Giggity.

FWIW, the breast pump one worked for my first pregnancy. Of course it could have been a coincidence, but it couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Road Guy

easy in, not so much out..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mrs Dex was told spicy food helps too.


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> Yeah, and hit that.


nice poke the kid. he (or she) will be too afraid to come out.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like how my daughter shows interest in what I'm studying. And she seems to actually understand what I'm explaining to her.


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ #3 finally cut her first tooth.


----------



## NJmike PE

I walked into the living room to find #1 having already built this:







Future transpo Engineer on my hands.


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is she? for some reason I thought all three miniMikes were like &lt; 3.


----------



## NJmike PE

She's 4. Turns 5 in February. #2 will be 3 in October


----------



## matt267 PE

How fast they grow up. My 7 y/o daughter still loves building train tracks. She's also getting good with lego blocks.

I've read that many girls are interested in math and science up until a certain age in America. As engineers/dads we need to break that trend.


----------



## matt267 PE

http://thinkprogress.org/culture/2014/06/25/3452972/new-commercial-exposes-sneaky-ways-we-discourage-girls-from-science

Something for us parents of girls to think about.


----------



## csb

I played with Barbies until I was in 8th grade, yet somehow still can do math. Of course, I frequently was praised as smart and I was a scrawny, sickly child. According to popular culture I was supposed to become a superhero instead of a princess. Where are my mutants?


----------



## MA_PE

what a load of crap. I'm not aware of anyone personally that berates or deters any girl from pursuing the sciences. Heck, most middle school and high school girls I've seen are quite interested in technology. They Facebook, text, instagram, tweet, etc. You can't pry the damn phone out of their hands.


----------



## Road Guy

what they mean by there are not enought girlsin STEM careers, is that there are still some men working these jobs so we need to keep up the effort until the men have to have the babies and stay at home!


----------



## matt267 PE

RG, You can play with barbies if you want. This is a no judgment zone.


----------



## csb

I like being the only girl in my office. I don't have to go through that BS of telling someone I like her purse/hair/outfit/etc.


----------



## Road Guy

I played HS Football so I have plenty of experience playing with barbies


----------



## MA_PE

did you put shrimp on the Barbie?


----------



## snickerd3

took minisnick to medieval times Friday night. He was really getting into it. was shouting to the knight to watch out behind him when the other guy was coming after him while his back was turned. When it was getting intense minisnick would grab your arm and you could feel him all tensed up waiting to see what happened.


----------



## YMZ PE

csb said:


> I played with Barbies until I was in 8th grade, yet somehow still can do math. Of course, I frequently was praised as smart and I was a scrawny, sickly child. *According to popular culture I was supposed to become a superhero instead of a princess*. Where are my mutants?




Not unless you either morphed into a male first, or grew ginormous balloon-shaped boobs. Hmm...



MA_PE said:


> what a load of crap. I'm not aware of anyone personally that berates or deters any girl from pursuing the sciences. Heck, most middle school and high school girls I've seen are quite interested in technology. They Facebook, text, instagram, tweet, etc. You can't pry the damn phone out of their hands.




I'm dubious about those claims too. My girls got into playing dress-up on their own, and would opt out of using power tools if it meant they had to take off the tutus and jewelry for safety reasons. However, I do think we typically tend to expect more of our boys than our girls, which adds to the gender gap. We often berate boys for not knowing how to fix a computer or use tools, yet we put no such pressure on girls.


----------



## csb

YMZ PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I played with Barbies until I was in 8th grade, yet somehow still can do math. Of course, I frequently was praised as smart and I was a scrawny, sickly child. *According to popular culture I was supposed to become a superhero instead of a princess*. Where are my mutants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless you either morphed into a male first, or *grew ginormous balloon-shaped boobs*. Hmm...
Click to expand...



Check!


----------



## MetsFan

We had a a baby boy! He was born last night. His older brother came to visit today and was super excited. We're still at the hospital though. Hopefully, we can head home tomorrow.


----------



## akwooly

congrats MetsFan!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Congrats MF! That's great news


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats


----------



## Road Guy

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Congrats!!


----------



## MA_PE

Congrats to the whole MetsFan team!


----------



## snickerd3

congrats!


----------



## kevo_55

Congrats MF!!!


----------



## csb

Congratulations!


----------



## YMZ PE

Congrats MetsFamily! Are you getting discharged today?


----------



## FLBuff PE

Awesome...congrats!


----------



## MetsFan

Thanks everyone! Yeah, we got discharged last night so we're at home now. Unfortunately, I'm already having to do some work since the other engineer I work with is swamped. I hope it's just this one request.


----------



## snickerd3

had meet the teacher last night for Minisnick. Same Pre-K teacher but different aide. He was so excited to see his teacher he ran up to her and gave her a big hug. The aide from last year got a big hug too. He starts tomorrow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Today's mini-ble1's 5th birthday. Where the heck did the time go? We went to his kindergarten meet the teacher last night and he starts school on Monday. I can't believe that he's already that old. It seems like yesterday that I was holding him in the hospital for the first time.


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Crazy! Congrats getting through the preschool years, ble. Is the Mrs. already crying and contemplating having another baby?

My 2 year old this morning: "Mommy, we're going to watch a movie about legal shits."

Me: "About what?"
Baby YMZ: "Legal shits."

Me: "Daddy?"
Mr. YMZ: "She's saying 'Lilo and Stitch'."


----------



## Ble_PE

^No crying and definitely no baby!! She's actually excited that he's getting ready to start school although I'm sure it's going to hit her once he's actually going. I think it helps mini-ble1's attitude and overall well-being to be in a structured environment like school and I think that he's going to do well. I'm sure we'll have our share of bumps though.

Our little ones are starting to repeat too much of what we say so we're having to be much more careful around them. They already say what the hell fairly regularly and mini-ble1 said the shit word this weekend after mrs. ble said it for some reason.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick started today. he also likes the structured enviornment better than daycare. so we shall see how the first day goes. is your kindergarten half day or all day?


----------



## Ble_PE

All day. I believe the hours are 7:45-2:30, but I'm not entirely sure on the end time.


----------



## Road Guy

so I got my soccer roster today...two of the kids parents emails have the word soccer in them. Is that a bad sign that there expectation are going to be higher than what I can provide? for example one is [email protected]


----------



## FLBuff PE

I think you just found your two asistant coaches. And you like to delegate practices to them. Just show up for the games, and take all the credit. You know, like a manager.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> so I got my soccer roster today...two of the kids parents emails have the word soccer in them. Is that a bad sign that there expectation are going to be higher than what I can provide?  for example one is [email protected]


Yup, you're screwed.


----------



## csb

They can kiss your ass if they think they know more than you and won't coach.


----------



## Road Guy

I'm sure they will be like most parents of kids I have coached in the past "oh were too busy, we travel, we have another kid, etc" to help out. normally 80% of parents on any team I have ever coached just show up to criticize your decisions!


----------



## Road Guy

--- okay I'll have a little better attitude than that! but yes Im going to go ahead and send them a special email to them since they have that in there name (after I look them up on facebook first)


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the age group?


----------



## Road Guy

11 year olds...

only thing I am hoping, is that by the time my other kids got to this age, the kids whose parents thought they should be playing travel ball or some other higher level have usually moved on. this is just rec ball..

actually the best (most fun) coaching season I had is my oldest last year of baseball, same age, we were always short a player, no one had to sit out an inning the whole season, kids new if they couldn't pitch or handle first base, most of them just played like they were playing in someone's backyard..


----------



## Road Guy

I also coached 8U baseball - 11U + softball many years, while overall I enjoyed it.. I admit the thing I hated the most was making the batting order and the position chart. I never could make the same kid bat last every game ,and I couldn't make the same kids sit out every game like most coaches do..

usually in rec I would be very fair about field time during the regular season and then at the end of the season tournaments I would be the asshole coach and mainly play the good players.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## csb

I take the kid to football practice tonight, since my husband is at a bachelor party. He went in depth about how to tie the football pants.

I plan on telling the coach how to coach tonight, since I have all this experience watching the NFL.


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking the kiddos to the dirty jerz shore. Must be mindful of the hypodermic needles and broken crack pipes in the sand


----------



## matt267 PE

You sound so proud of your home state.


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast my friend


----------



## matt267 PE

Sounds like a good day, minus the broken glass and hepatitis.


----------



## NJmike PE

Successful day at the beach yesterday. No needles, no broken glass, no tetnes shoots required.

Today, we go to the airshow that we missed on Friday because I was called to work


----------



## ventilator

First day of kindergarten for out oldest today. Shes super excited and had no problems with the drop off.

We also got her signed up for soccer, during which you are told you must volunteer during the season or pay and extra $50...


----------



## Supe

So last year, we were very unhappy with Junior's first grade teacher. Very young, immature (including facebook antics), didn't communicate at all with the parents, and they had pulled her out of another class several weeks into the school year. The GF expressed her dissatisfaction, and although they wouldn't switch her class last year, they promised the GF she could pick her 2nd grade teacher this year. Not only did they not do that, they have assigned her the same exact teacher from last year (who was apparently bumped up a grade).

So, assuming they won't fix things with the GF talking to them, I am probably going to sit down and ream their principal a new asshole. This was the same guy who last year started interrogating her about whether I was her "real dad", among other COMPLETELY inappropriate questions about her home life. The guy has also been noted as an epic douche by other parents, including covering his ears and going "la la la, I can't hear you" when speaking to another couple.

I am so fed up with this asshole and his "I'm going to be the big, bad principal of a shitty school because I'm not good enough to be an administrator" attitude, that if necessary, I will threaten to have him and his school visited by the local newspaper/TV station where, and force a sit down with the superintendent if need be, where he can then sit and defend his position for making sexist remarks, and elaborate on how his school has been isolating students (in a bad way) based on economic status.


----------



## matt267 PE

ventilator said:


> ...you are told you must volunteer during the season or pay and extra $50...




Is that still considered "volunteering?"


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> So last year, we were very unhappy with Junior's first grade teacher. Very young, immature (including facebook antics), didn't communicate at all with the parents, and they had pulled her out of another class several weeks into the school year. The GF expressed her dissatisfaction, and although they wouldn't switch her class last year, they promised the GF she could pick her 2nd grade teacher this year. Not only did they not do that, they have assigned her the same exact teacher from last year (who was apparently bumped up a grade).
> 
> So, assuming they won't fix things with the GF talking to them, I am probably going to sit down and ream their principal a new asshole. This was the same guy who last year started interrogating her about whether I was her "real dad", among other COMPLETELY inappropriate questions about her home life. The guy has also been noted as an epic douche by other parents, including covering his ears and going "la la la, I can't hear you" when speaking to another couple.
> 
> I am so fed up with this asshole and his "I'm going to be the big, bad principal of a shitty school because I'm not good enough to be an administrator" attitude, that if necessary, I will threaten to have him and his school visited by the local newspaper/TV station where, and force a sit down with the superintendent if need be, where he can then sit and defend his position for making sexist remarks, and elaborate on how his school has been isolating students (in a bad way) based on economic status.


i'd have the talk then still do the superintendant meeting since he is demostrating improper behavior


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> So last year, we were very unhappy with Junior's first grade teacher. Very young, immature (including facebook antics), didn't communicate at all with the parents, and they had pulled her out of another class several weeks into the school year. The GF expressed her dissatisfaction, and although they wouldn't switch her class last year, they promised the GF she could pick her 2nd grade teacher this year. Not only did they not do that, they have assigned her the same exact teacher from last year (who was apparently bumped up a grade).
> 
> So, assuming they won't fix things with the GF talking to them, I am probably going to sit down and ream their principal a new asshole. This was the same guy who last year started interrogating her about whether I was her "real dad", among other COMPLETELY inappropriate questions about her home life. The guy has also been noted as an epic douche by other parents, including covering his ears and going "la la la, I can't hear you" when speaking to another couple.
> 
> I am so fed up with this asshole and his "I'm going to be the big, bad principal of a shitty school because I'm not good enough to be an administrator" attitude, that if necessary, I will threaten to have him and his school visited by the local newspaper/TV station where, and force a sit down with the superintendent if need be, where he can then sit and defend his position for making sexist remarks, and elaborate on how his school has been isolating students (in a bad way) based on economic status.
> 
> 
> 
> i'd have the talk then still do the superintendant meeting since he is demostrating improper behavior
Click to expand...



A distinct possibility. I wish I was there for the first bout of talks, so I could have had a nice written record of it by now.


----------



## Road Guy

Supe- keep going up chain of command.. Superintendent And elected folks( locally)


----------



## FLBuff PE

Yup. Start with principal, if that goes nowhere, talk to SUPErintendent, the when that goes nowhere, go school board. If that goes nowhere, time to get the media involved, whether that be letters to the newspaper, going the local TV station route, starting an internet campaign, etc. Good luck.


----------



## Supe

FYI, this school also had a student lose a finger (caught in door jamb and squished it off), didn't call EMS or tell the parent what was going on, just that "they needed to come pick their kid up from the nurse's office." Mom shows up a good bit later thinking it was a stomach bug or something, to be handed a ziploc baggie with the kids finger in it, and her son wrapped in bandages...

I am still ASTOUNDED that she didn't sue, although they tried to save face by paying for the medical bills.


----------



## ventilator

Supe said:


> FYI, this school also had a student lose a finger (caught in door jamb and squished it off), didn't call EMS or tell the parent what was going on, just that "they needed to come pick their kid up from the nurse's office." Mom shows up a good bit later thinking it was a stomach bug or something, to be handed a ziploc baggie with the kids finger in it, and her son wrapped in bandages...
> 
> I am still ASTOUNDED that she didn't sue, although they tried to save face by paying for the medical bills.


Once I got to school and found out my kid had lost a finger and they hadn't called EMS I can guarantee you they would be calling them to remove my foot.

sounds like that entire school office needs to be replaced, it's sad that these people are somehow in charge of educating and keeping our kids safe.

We were fortunate to get out kid into a charter school that has gotten nothing but positive reviews for many years. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## ventilator

matt267 said:


> ventilator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...you are told you must volunteer during the season or pay and extra $50...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that still considered "volunteering?"
Click to expand...

No, I think it falls somewhere between extortion and blackmail.


----------



## engineergurl

ventilator said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ventilator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...you are told you must volunteer during the season or pay and extra $50...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that still considered "volunteering?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I think it falls somewhere between extortion and blackmail.
Click to expand...



it's considered "voluntold"


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> FYI, this school also had a student lose a finger (caught in door jamb and squished it off), didn't call EMS or tell the parent what was going on, just that "they needed to come pick their kid up from the nurse's office." Mom shows up a good bit later thinking it was a stomach bug or something, to be handed a ziploc baggie with the kids finger in it, and her son wrapped in bandages...
> 
> I am still ASTOUNDED that she didn't sue, although they tried to save face by paying for the medical bills.


Are you sh%$ting me? They should've called an ambulance and had the kids parents meet them at the hospital. I'd have Joe Shyster on the line in a second and settle the case for enough money to put my kid in private schools for the rest of his life and away from these mf'ers


----------



## Supe

I shit you not, and shared very similar sentiments about the incident. I wouldn't have believed it if the mother wasn't friends with the GF.


----------



## Road Guy

The dad life....

"Hey has anyone seen that gift card my mom sent me for my bday?"

"Yeah we used it to buy (daughters name) some new boots today-sorry"

...........

Not that I really wanted anything anyways but you would think her mom would at least ask......


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> The dad life...."Hey has anyone seen that gift card my mom sent me for my bday?""Yeah we used it to buy (daughters name) some new boots today-sorry"...........Not that I really wanted anything anyways but you would think her mom would at least ask......


Son bought me a car cover for Xmas. It was the wrong size so I had to box it up and ship it back. He got the credit on his account and told me to order a new one and he'll pay me. Sure il collect from you right after I already put about 5x that in your account to help you with your living expenses. It's the thought that counts.


----------



## snickerd3

signing minisnick up for a tiny tumblers class that my fitness place is starting this month. The way he attempts summersaults scares the crap out of me and he retains more when someone, no mom/dad, tell him how to do something. Figure we try the first 6 week session and the at the very least he knows how to do them correctly.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> signing minisnick up for a tiny tumblers class that my fitness place is starting this month. The way he attempts summersaults scares the crap out of me and *he retains more when someone, no mom/dad, tell him how to do something*. Figure we try the first 6 week session and the at the very least he knows how to do them correctly.




Isn't that frustrating?

Sounds like fun though.


----------



## Freon

On Friday I take child #3 to college. This one is a EE starting at Texas as a direct-admission to the Cockrell School of Engineering.


----------



## Road Guy

prayers sent!


----------



## Ble_PE

First two days of kindergarten have been a success! Mini-ble1 seems to love it and has actually been telling me about what they did instead of just saying I can't remember like he did for preschool. Mrs. ble has also held up well. I actually think that she is relieved to have him in kindergarten because he is much better when he has a structured environment. Mini-ble1 also starts flag football on Thursday and he's looking forward to that.


----------



## MA_PE

so these posts mean that summer 2014 is officially over.


----------



## matt267 PE

MA_PE said:


> so these posts mean that summer 2014 is officially over.


Hell no!!

Summer isn't over until the skis/snowboards come out.


----------



## goodal

All mine are in school as of last week. The mommy didn't do too well for a couple of days, but she's getting used to having free time.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick woke up complaing that his mouth hurt this morning both lower sides...looks like the next set of molars are trying to make their appearance...a little early


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Shipped both kids off to their first day of school this morning. This means my FIL doesn't have to live with us anymore and I can get laid once again (guest room is directly below our room and Mrs Dex is noisy).


----------



## MA_PE

Give FIL some movie passes and tell him to get lost. It's bizness time.


----------



## YMZ PE

Yay for humps!


----------



## Road Guy

they all want more...


----------



## MetsFan

I can't believe I forgot how to change newborn diapers. My son is so squirmy, it's so hard to get a new one on, not to mention trying to wipe him up without him kicking me in the face.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Why is your face so close when you're wiping?


----------



## Supe

So the GF got Junior's teacher changed with no resistance. She has been reassigned to a more experienced teacher (with the school for 8 years) who has had positive feedback from other parents. She even brings a therapy dog in once a week to interact with the students, which will be a great motivator to help keep Junior on track. Going to try to sneak out early to attend the open house tomorrow and grill her a bit.


----------



## MetsFan

Dexman PE said:


> Why is your face so close when you're wiping?




I was kidding about the kick to the face, but he will not stay still.


----------



## NJmike PE

I haven't done a diaper change for #3. Mrs NJ has been in charge of that department


----------



## blybrook PE

^you prolly used too much duct tape last time...


----------



## NJmike PE

Duct tape wins all Battles


----------



## snickerd3

what is the big toys right now for 2nd grade boys?


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> what is the big toys right now for 2nd grade boys?




https://www.fatbraintoys.com/toys/toys_by_ages/boys/top_picks_8.cfm


----------



## Road Guy

glad you got the kids teacher changed.. we should have done that for one teacher that just made my sons life miserable in 1st grade, it was a long year..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Kids came back from their first day of school last night and seem to enjoy their new teachers. My son's "homeroom" teacher is also responsible for the science section which has him even more excited because they get to start using the lab this year (4th grade).


----------



## solomonb

Supe-- I would make an appointment with the Superintendent of Schools to explain your position about the school principal. He/She knows how bad/good the principal is-- just go matter of fact, no emotion, but make it crystal clear that you will NOT tolerate any of the behavior that occurred last year. I would write down all of your key points BEFORE you go,, leave them with the Superintendent when you are done. I would also send he/she a certified, return receipt required letter of the key points plus your conversation AFTER you were done. I would also find out who are the most influential school board members and send copies to ALL school board members.

You may have a whole slate of dipXXXX school board members. It is a hard, thankless job--however, those that are serving were elected to serve. They need to be held accountable for the behavior of the principal and the Superintendent. Remember, the Board hires the Superintendent-- the Superintendent then is responsible for hiring the administrators.

This is a tough gig if you begin down this road-- once you start, you cannot turn back. A child that has a negative experience in the early grades is doomed to failure early on-- through no fault of the kids.

If this does not work, visit with the board. If that fails to bring satisfaction, then going to the State Superintendent is the next step. The more hell you raise, after a while, the more the administration will want to solve the problem.

Good Luck-- don't be intimidated by this operation-- most of the time, most of the folks want to do the best job possible. It seems like you may have found some bobble headed folks, however, if so, you can help them as well. Your help may be finding them a new opportunity somewhere out in the field digging ditches, but a new opportunity non the less.


----------



## Supe

Good advice, Solomon. I saw the dipshit last night at the school open house - an openly arrogant SOB, and didn't so much as stop to talk to or acknowledge a single parent.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> Good advice, Solomon. I saw the dipshit last night at the school open house - an openly arrogant SOB, and didn't so much as stop to talk to or acknowledge a single parent.


Well there's a significant issue right there that should be brought to the school boards attention: What elementary school principal has an open house at his school and doesn't interact with the parents of the school children? He should be fired for that alone. It shows he's not up to the job.


----------



## Road Guy

So my HS kid, is in the STEM program at his HS, with band, his schedule is so fucked up they couldn't even schedule him for lunch!

They afforded him 15 minutes to eat before an elective but he has to bring his own food?

They said it happens from time to time but that next quarter they would have him in the schedule "better"...

I don't know if i should LOL or be upset?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's better to laugh


----------



## blybrook PE

Sometimes all you can do is laugh. Roll with it and make sure they youngin has something to eat


----------



## solomonb

I would have a "chat" with the principal at the high school. The schedule cannot be so goofed up that the kid fails to get to eat. I have absolutely NO FAITH in the guidance counselors at the high school level. This is their job-- they failed the kid-- make them fix it.

In my mind, High School is all goofed up anyway-- that being said, the kid needs more than 15 min to eat a cold lunch meat sandwich and an orange with milk. No, I don't understand how "this could happen" and "well do better next time." No, they will do better NOW.

Again, the squeaky wheel gets the grease. No reason to be rude, belligerent, mean or ugly about it-- just very matter of factly identify that this unacceptable and see what reasonable accommodations can be made. Not knowing any more of the facts of the matter, it may be that you have to live with this rope for the 6-8 weeks until the next semester, quarter or whatever they call it in high school. If so, suck it up BUT INSURE that your kid gets the "golden" schedule next time. I have no idea what the "golden" schedule would be, however, insure that the kid gets all that he wants and then some as payment for this goof up this time.

The school board is again a great place to go and share your frustrations. Matter of factly, no emotion, just sound rationale and reason, explain what happened, how you have accommodated it and what you want to happen next. Don't be unreasonable, however, don't settle for anything less than what the others are receiving either.

My experience is that most of the folks want to do a good job. They try hard. However, sometimes, they need some external "help" to solve the problem. That is what you get to do!!


----------



## NJmike PE

So I cut #2's hair last night. Mrs NJ finally caved and let me take a razor to his head.


----------



## MA_PE

Flow bee FTW


----------



## MA_PE

RG is this situation everyday of the week or only 1-2 days a week? 1-2days is probably workable but if the kid only gets a15 min lunch break everyday for the full school year, then I'd say that's unacceptable


----------



## Road Guy

It's only 15 min a day, every day of the week, but it's just for the first 10 weeks of school...

What happened is he was put in this stem program as an alternate, then he was in band, then we kind of fought to get him in a higher math class, so when all that happened two days before school that was all they could do.. He does get a little break from 2-3 but there is no lunch served during that time.

His band teacher is trying to get him a waiver to be able to leave school from 2-3 to go to the grocery store next door four lunch,, freshman are not allowed to leave campus, but lots of kids leave and walk next my door to Kroger to eat..


----------



## MA_PE

I hope it works. I'm thinking more than just lunch, the kid needs more than 15 minutes of "break" or "recess" time a day.


----------



## solomonb

This may be tougher than I originally envisioned. There was an article in the Fort Worth newspaper this morning that a 10,000 kid high school here in the Metroplex had tried to use some new student scheduling system. They did a pilot program and it worked, however, once they tried to input 10,000 kids into it, the damn thing crashed!

As an engineer, I have a plethora of questions, however, seems like the school district and the software vendor have many of the same questions!! Bottom line-- the kids go back to some system that they used last year-- the school district claimed that they have been working on this challenge for the past 7 months, looks like they have 7 more months to go to fix it.


----------



## engineergurl

I gave up lunch in high school to take extra classes... he'll figure out how to snack during the time available....

The programs like that never work as intended... you can't actually run tests until you go live because the data you pull into the integration is "perfect data" when in reality most databases have mistakes


----------



## wilheldp_PE

The reason that the "system" isn't working is that it's built around students choosing to do the bare minimum required to graduate. when a student actually shows initiative and wants to work hard to improve their future, the system completely breaks down.


----------



## envirotex

First day of school. One in college, one at home. Bittersweet.


----------



## Road Guy

Can you send me 50 bucks?


----------



## Supe

wilheldp_PE said:


> The reason that the "system" isn't working is that it's built around students choosing to do the bare minimum required to graduate. when a student actually shows initiative and wants to work hard to improve their future, the system completely breaks down.




This.

Waiting to see how Junior does on her reading this year. The schools are doing away with "AP" reading, and are now on some tiered number system for book difficulty.

The main difference supposedly are the types of "quizzes" administered to the kids afterwords. The old quizzes were more memorization - i.e. what color was Susie's dress? The new ones are supposed to be more theme/comprehension oriented, which is good, because Junior has a bad habit of reading things enough time to memorize the words, but not pay attention to what she's reading.

That's in part why I think her "fluency" scores went down at the end of the year, too. She was reading at a very high level for her age/class, and on the "easier" books, rather than taking the time to focus on what she's reading, she started glancing at the letters and groups of words and assuming what the rest of the sentence would say, or she would recite from memory. Consequently, she made a lot of mistakes.


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> Can you send me 50 bucks?




Its for beer a book I need.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick walked into our room last night  at 1:45 this morning with his flashlight in hand and shone it right in face and said mommy i had a bad dream. Talk about a wake up call a bright light 4 inches from your face


----------



## MetsFan

My son wakes up at 6:30 every morning, yells out, "It's a sunny day!" and climbs into our bed.


----------



## YMZ PE

A little while after we put BabyYMZ in time out for a tantrum, we found her sprawled out on the bed snoring and wearing an enormous tutu. I wish we could somehow bottle up the unexpected cuteness of moments like this.


----------



## ventilator

I'd be more interested in bottling my kid's tantrums and destructiveness. I could use it as a renewable energy source since he already seems to enjoy at least one blow up per day.

But those random moments are what make kids great. I heard my son talking in his room yesterday morning. A full on conversation with nobody about how they don't have magic powers anymore because he stole them with his super powers. I poked my head around the door to look in and he is standing on his bed waving his toy sword around. Would have been a lot cuter if he hadn't woke me up at 6:00 doing this.


----------



## Road Guy

our kids did their first 14'er hike Saturday. (that's a hike to a mountain above 14,000 feet for you flat landers  )

They did really well, we had to push them the last 1000 feet or so - they kept saying this is good enough!- until they got to within site of the top and then they were sprinting (climbing over boulders) to the top..

oddly enough, they all sprinted for the most part back down to the car, they beat me back to the car by at least 30 minutes. I was totally beat (dad seems to carry the lion share in the backpack). I think the downhill is worse than the uphill for me..

but anyways proud of the kids....


----------



## csb

They still have fully functional knees.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Mini-Buff 2 started preschool today.


----------



## Supe

My boss' grandson is 4, and did a mile run with his mom, and kept pace. That kid's a machine.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick was up and making shadow puppets on his wall with his flashlight when I got from pilates this morning and was fully dressed (without asking short/no sleeves, long/short pants) by the time I got out of the shower. Why can't he do this every day!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

So NJ #3 started crawling yesterday. I, of course missed it because I was busy getting drunk at Yankee Stadium


----------



## Road Guy

All babies crawling look the same....


----------



## NJmike PE

Very true.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

NJmike PE said:


> So NJ #3 started crawling yesterday. I, of course missed it because I was busy getting drunk at Yankee Stadium




Hence why you are babysitting while hungover today.


----------



## Road Guy

I remember lots of Saturdays when my wife works I would put two of the three kids in the bouncy seat and just turn on toy story and lay on the couch


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> I remember lots of Saturdays when my wife works I would put two of the three kids in the bouncy seat and just turn on toy story and lay on the couch


This is exactly what happened. There was a mad scramble to clean up the toy explosion created by #'s 2 and 3 once we found out mommy was coming home


----------



## Ble_PE

The ble household is officially crib-free for the first time in 5 years! Mini-ble2 has not wanted to use her big girl bed that we've had for about a year now, so this weekend I took her crib apart and moved her bed to the same location by the door. She was hesitant at first, but she has slept well two nights in a row. It has to be much more comfortable, she was almost as big as the crib and would hit the sides all night as she rolled around. I'm glad to finally get her in a real bed, but it was also hard to think that my kids are big enough that they don't need the crib anymore.


----------



## kevo_55

I'm on the verge of the same thing Ble.

Mini-Kevo has her big girl bed and her crib in her room. Some nights she sleeps in the big girl bed while others it is the crib.

I'm about to take apart the crib and put it away.


----------



## YMZ PE

Yay for MiniBle2!

I broke down our crib recently too and I'm not sure what to do with it because it's a drop side so I can't sell it or donate it. Do you guys have this issue?


----------



## Ble_PE

One of the other reasons we were wanting to get her out of the crib is because it is mrs. ble's sisters and she is expecting her second in January. The crib is a drop side, but like I said, we don't have to worry about getting rid of it. Could you put it on freecycle?


----------



## kevo_55

We don't have a dropside crib so we shouldn't have any trouble getting rid of it. (If I really work at it.)

The big thing is that I believe that the goodwill won't take it. I may simply need to list it for find someone who is expecting.


----------



## snickerd3

our crib was one of the grow with them. crib, toddler bed, headboard/footboard


----------



## FLBuff PE

We converted our dropside crib to a fixed side. I would check the manufacturer's website and see if they sell a conversion kit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

conversion kit:


----------



## YMZ PE

Or I can buy a chainsaw and dump the pieces at work. And then use the chainsaw to complete my Ash from Army of Darkness Halloween costume.


----------



## blybrook PE

^ Just be sure to take the chain off the saw or make sure it won't run before running around on Halloween.

I was Jason one year in grade school; the cops were called about someone (me) carrying around a working chainsaw and revv'n it up. They were _OK_ with it once they found it didn't have the chain and that I couldn't do any damage.


----------



## YMZ PE

BabyYMZ turned 3 today. I can't wait to get home and give her a big fat smooch on her chubby cheeks while her baby fat is still there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

YMZ PE said:


> I can't wait to get home and give her a big fat smooch on her chubby cheeks while her baby fat is still there.


I'll take "Things NJMike Says to His Wife" for $500, Alex.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get home and give her a big fat smooch on her chubby cheeks while her baby fat is still there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take "Things NJMike Says to His Wife" for $500, Alex.
Click to expand...

You been bugging my house?


----------



## snickerd3

At the pre-k family fun night this week while minisnick was having a snack he saw a friend from the playground. The two were giggling back and forth and her parents asked who that was. They turned around and said, "so this is the infamous minisnick!! We hear all about him everyday."


----------



## snickerd3

sadly this is not the first time I have heard that same thing. However, I never hear about the other person's kid from minisnick. You have to ask strategically worded questions to get anything out of him about school other than we played outside.


----------



## Road Guy

So my daughter (13) we signed her up for a county XC team this fall. She was on the XC team for her middle school in 6th grade, the middle school here doesn’t have one..

It’s an open recreation league from age 7-14. 90% of the kids are either 8 or 9, I think the only one close to her age is 11.. She wants to quit this very bad..

I hate to let her quit anything, but I understand her situation.. momma bear is adamant she needs to “have something to do”

Im trying to come up with some sort of compromise. Like if she signs up for a 10K in late October and finishes that I will let her out of the XC but she has to train be herself???


----------



## MA_PE

wow that's tough RG. I'll bet she really wants to do the team but the age span is really tough at that age. Any chance the 14-16 group will let her in?


----------



## Road Guy

They don't have an older club... She promised she will run XC in high school

Next year if we let her out... I'm probably gonna let her.. No sense dragging them to something they hate....


----------



## MA_PE

Yeah. That's too bad. She's not a soccer player? Get her into hockey. There are some good scholarships available for girls hockey. Also, I'm told the most unclaimed scholarship money for colleges is girls golf. Maybe you could get her into golf.


----------



## snickerd3

I think there is a manufactures defect in minisnicks shoes...besides the issues he caused there are holes the exact same shape/size holes are starting in the material inbtwn all the painted markings on both shoes.


----------



## Road Guy

her 1 year of overly competitive fast pitch softball kind of did her in for team sports. sucks cause she is a good athlete. I wish I could throat punch the coaches we had that year..

she said she will do XC in HS next year and said she wants to do a youth bike race / triathlon type of thing, we all hate golf in our family..


----------



## csb

You are in such a good spot for youth biking!

Our kid played his first football game Tuesday and loved it. Of course, they won 36-0. I think the best part is that the coach is super nice and really encouraging.


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> her 1 year of overly competitive fast pitch softball kind of did her in for team sports. sucks cause she is a good athlete. I wish I could throat punch the coaches we had that year..
> 
> she said she will do XC in HS next year and said she wants to do a youth bike race / triathlon type of thing, we all hate golf in our family..




There are a ton of clubs listed on the USATF site for your area and the majority are open to youth but not designated for youth athletes only...


----------



## YMZ PE

My 4 year old is usually a pickle enthusiast, but tonight:

Mr: If you finish your dinner, you can have a pickle.

Mini: No thanks. I'm trying to stay off pickles.

I think she's been picking up on her dad's dieting lingo.


----------



## NJmike PE

So after continuously calling our bluff by talking completely fresh, #1 just got a healthy spoonful of green apple dish soap in her mouth. That'll learn her


----------



## YMZ PE

Do you think it'll work?


----------



## NJmike PE

time will tell. but up to this point it has only been an empty threat. So now that I followed through, she should at least know that I am serious.


----------



## Road Guy

Lock your door tonight when you sleep!


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Lock your door tonight when you sleep!


even better. I turned the locks around on the kids doors to their rooms because they were always locking them. So when they go to bed, I will lock their doors and then I will get to sleep like a baby.... on the couch


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmmm I love green apples.

Yeah, I feel your pain. My daughter also went through the potty mouth faze.

She still gets an attitude with us from time to time though.


----------



## matt267 PE

Meanwhile at NJmike's house:

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEJJUGJZxpU


----------



## snickerd3

we got a bar of soap in the mouth for having a case of the potty mouth


----------



## NJmike PE

I have streamlined it with the liquid soap. seamed to curtail the potty mouth over the weekend due to the new threat


----------



## MA_PE

yep. I hope it only takes once. I found that setting "doable" punishments and following through on the "or else" is most effective.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm thinking of beginning a work camp-type atmosphere for when they don't behave. They are just not old enough yet.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick grew in inch taller just this last month. The entry way to my parent's kitchen has the height lines for me, my sister, and now minisnick. We were just up there a month ago, almost to the day. Craziness. Although his record seems to be about 4 inches in 2.5-3 month time span btwn visits.


----------



## csb

Kid's team won 30-0. There was a point where the coach let everyone have a chance running the ball. I was calling him Oprah. "And YOU get to run the ball! And YOU get to run the ball!" My kid ran for 11 yards on his turn. He was bubbly when he came off the field. He got a tackle, got a run, everything is rainbows!


----------



## NJmike PE

So I gotta say, this whole Enterovirus D68 mega virus thing is really bothering me with my kids. NJ hasn't had any confirmed reports, but all the states around us have so it's only a matter of time. The thing that really worries me is that NJ#2 has had a history of croup cough and I'm concerned that this will effect him


----------



## Road Guy

my wife is super paranoid about that as well. just do lots and lots of hand washing.. Your probably lucky to have a stay at home old lady when these things come around..

so here is a soccer update!

I talked a guy who seemed over zealous into being the HC and I became the assistant (dude showed up wearing cleats). its going well, since he actually understands the game.. we are 0-2 , we have learned that this soccer league puts friends together so our team is the team of "misfit toys" none of them have ever played together.. getting better .. but hey, its just soccer!

so last Saturday, I get a call from a parent who realized that our game was 30 miles away (south of Denver- we live north of Denver) his basic phone call was " Hey I am super busy today and I don't have 4 hours to spend taking my son to the game so can he ride with you?"

I said yes, probably should have made some excuse like we had already left, it didn't really piss me off until the ride home.. who says that to somebody? sure I would like to do something else for 4 hours on a gorgeous Colorado Saturday also but Jesus Christ.. I guess people are the same all over.. a lady did this to me when I was coaching baseball , I will let you take advantage of me once but if you call the next game day I am going to let your phone go to voice mail..


----------



## matt267 PE

The enterovirus is in RI.


----------



## Dark Knight

Saw a report on TV. Have to be careful.


----------



## matt267 PE

Daughter is watching Spaceballs for the first time.


----------



## YMZ PE

Is Dark Helmet surrounded by idiots or a**holes in the version she's watching?


----------



## matt267 PE

They used "Idiots," it was on regular tv. She loved the scene where "the bad guys knew they were in a movie and could see themselves on tv and were trying to make now turn to then."


----------



## snickerd3

amazing the power new shoes have over kids. we got minisnick a new pair of gym shoes yesterday that light up and he was on his best behavior and woke up this morning without a fight so he could wear his new shoes.

I feel sorry for his teachers though because he is going to be stomping his fett all day to show EVERYONE how his shoes light up


----------



## NJmike PE

yeah, it's a great way to make them do what you want too. I've used the threat of taking away such items and has worked well.


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> my wife is super paranoid about that as well. just do lots and lots of hand washing.. Your probably lucky to have a stay at home old lady when these things come around..
> 
> so here is a soccer update!
> 
> I talked a guy who seemed over zealous into being the HC and I became the assistant (dude showed up wearing cleats). its going well, since he actually understands the game.. we are 0-2 , we have learned that this soccer league puts friends together so our team is the team of "misfit toys" none of them have ever played together.. getting better .. but hey, its just soccer!
> 
> so last Saturday, I get a call from a parent who realized that our game was 30 miles away (south of Denver- we live north of Denver) his basic phone call was " Hey I am super busy today and I don't have 4 hours to spend taking my son to the game so can he ride with you?"
> 
> I said yes, probably should have made some excuse like we had already left, it didn't really piss me off until the ride home.. who says that to somebody? sure I would like to do something else for 4 hours on a gorgeous Colorado Saturday also but Jesus Christ.. I guess people are the same all over.. a lady did this to me when I was coaching baseball , I will let you take advantage of me once but if you call the next game day I am going to let your phone go to voice mail..




Can you take my kid to football?

Actually the thing I really like about my kid's football team is how many parents show up to support the team. There's 19 kids on the team, but there's easily 60 people cheering for them. Hell, my kid had six people cheering for him this weekend. The other parents are super nice and really supportive and when one person's kid does great, we all make sure to cheer for them. They are now 3-0 and the only undefeated team. They are talented, but I think being in a supportive environment (coach is super nice, parents are nice) has something to do with it.

Granted, I don't have to drive forever to get to a game, but it seems like a real asshole move to tell your kid you're too busy to go watch them at a game.


----------



## Road Guy

I think it makes it a lot more fun for the kids (when there parents are at the game). when a kid does something good they want to look over and see someone actually there giving a shit ..

Once when my daughter was playing softball I had to leave in the middle of a game to take another of my kids to their game , while I was gone she struck out "the side" when I got back she was sulking in the dugout ,cause when she looked for me after the inning I wasn't there...

we won our first game Saturday, against a team from Boulder, that had 3 girls on it, granted the girls were tougher than most of the boys on the team, I still felt a little cheated in celebrating a 12U soccer victory when their best players were girls (but we will take it)..

oh &amp; the same kid whose dad didn't want to go to the game, divorced parents, last Wednesday practice his mom doesn't show up for over 30 minutes after practice is over, she rolls up in her Mercedes and says sorry I am late my (younger kids from my 2nd husband) just had to have abbotts (ice cream place)...I just rolled my eyes and got back in my crappy car..


----------



## csb

"Sorry I'm late. I love my new kids more than my old kid."

That's what I heard.


----------



## csb

Also, my parents didn't show up for every performance I did, but they showed up at least one night of the show run or the concert or whatever. I get that juggling multiple kids is hard, but it sounds like this dad was like "Wash the car or go watch the kid? Wash the car."


----------



## MA_PE

"My kids having ice cream is more important than your time coach"

That's what I heard.


----------



## Road Guy

yep ( to the new kids thing) sad you can always tell the kids with the bitter divorced parents .... attention starved... he rode is bike over to our house yesterday (unannounced), its a good 5-6 miles from where he lives. I was like great, i've inherited another F'n kid to deal with..

Saturday was crap, daughter had a 8 AM am horse thing, then we had a 11:30 soccer game, oldest band was playing in a parade, we scrambled from soccer to the parade, late, had to park several blocks away, sprinted to the parade so when our kid walked by it would look like we were there the whole time, stayed for 10 minutes, ran back to car to pick up the daughter from her horse thing..ran back to pick up older kid from band, got home around 5:30...

sort of glad I only have 6 years left of this kind of weekend scheduling...which repeats every weekend until Nov 1...


----------



## Road Guy

other coach and I decided if she is late again we are just going to leave and send her a text that we have to go get out other kids ice cream.....


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick screams bloody murder and cries when we try to clip his toe nails. Finger nails no problem, toes... OMG the world is ending.


----------



## csb

We let our kid's toenails grow. He now takes care of them. I hated getting my nails clipped as a kid and the sound of clipping nails makes my skin crawl. So far he hasn't submitted for Guinness World Records or anything, so we're okay.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If we don't cut our kids' toe nails they will chew them...


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ #3 hates it when her nails are cut so they aren't cut too regularly. That said, she is also in the stage when she's grabbing your face or other body parts while you hold her. It freakin hurts


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> and the sound of clipping nails makes my skin crawl.


That is such an odd thing to hate. It's just a "clicking" sound isn't it? I can see nails on a chalkboard or the like but a short click?


----------



## csb

It's directly tied to the sounds of other people cutting my nails, which was always awful.


----------



## csb

This seems to raise the question again- are all engineers just a little autistic?


----------



## matt267 PE

Most of us are at least socially retarded. But that's for a different topic.


----------



## NJmike PE

speak for yourself







Ladies man here


----------



## Road Guy

I think most of your kids are old enough to be cutting there own toe nails...?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the sound of clipping nails makes my skin crawl.
> 
> 
> 
> That is such an odd thing to hate. It's just a "clicking" sound isn't it? I can see nails on a chalkboard or the like but a short click?
Click to expand...

My MIL hates the sound too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> speak for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies man here


Says the one sleeping on the couch....by himself....


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> I think most of your kids are old enough to be cutting there own toe nails...?


minisnick cuts his own finger nails but he refuses to cut his toe nails....hence the epic meltdowns when we have to do it.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick sat at the diner table last night for over an hr and a half refusing to eat the stuffed peppers (he usually loves them). He ate the peas and some of the rice. Mr snick wrapped the plate up and put in the fridge. Minisnick's diner tonight is the food he refused to eat last night....unless he wants it for a snack before then.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Some of you might remember my third kid's trip to the NICU at the beginning of this year. I just thought I'd post a "where are they now" update:

He's doing just fine.


----------



## MA_PE

nice. cute kid and he looks real happy in the picture. Must be the wicked cool hat.


----------



## Road Guy

good looking rugrat!


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick has issues saying ninja. He calls ninja turtles, ingin turtles.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> minisnick has issues saying ninja. He calls ninja turtles, ingin turtles.


Mini-Dex #2 can't say upside down. She say's suppie-dow.


----------



## Supe

Junior can never say "ridiculous." She always pronounces it "ridicklious."


----------



## snickerd3

well that was a short adventure with tumbling class for minisnick. The teacher changed up the schedule and moved his class time from 6pm to 4pm. I am just leaving work at 4pm, so that's not going to happen. Bummer too because he enjoyed it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I hate that. So many of these activities are only available if you have a SAH parent anymore, but then they charge out the ass for them because there are only a handful of kids there.

My kids are in gymnastics classes on Tuesday and Thursday and they start at 4:30. Mrs Dex ends up going to work early so she can leave early in the afternoon. Without a flexible job like that my kids wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## snickerd3

^ or family nearby. we have neither situation. So it looks like minisnick will have to wait until Tball in the spring. Basketball around here starts at 3rd grade.


----------



## NJmike PE

So it was 0545 and I got up from bed and found #1 asleep on the couch. My couch. When I woke her up and asked why she was there, she told me that it was because her brother keeps waking her up. When I told her that she needed to go back in her own bed, she began to freak out. So 8 left her there for the remained of this morning.


----------



## Road Guy

looking back I was very fortunate for 8 years to have a 5 mile commute to and from work, if I hadn't there would have been no way my kids could have done any sports or anything similar...

I'm on the downhill side of that stuff, but I still have one that is doing soccer, its a total BITCH to get back home for a 5:30 practice time.. I should be able to deduct the HOT Lanes tolls since I am coaching other peoples kids who are brought by their nanny's / opaire's (no clue how to spell that)


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> opaire's (no clue how to spell that)




Au pair(s)


----------



## MA_PE

as in "Miss, that's a nice au pair you got there."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

[wants to post a meme about epic bewbs, but hesitates due to being on a work computer]


----------



## Road Guy

we have 2 kids on the soccer team that get picked up by Au Pairs (thanks!) but they never get out of the car...


----------



## engineergurl

my sister used to say I was her Au Pair. I used to say "I'm my nieces nanny."


----------



## MA_PE

we have friends that used au pairs for their kids when the kids were small (kids are college aged now). It's basically a form of indentured servant.


----------



## snickerd3

so i made tuna noodle casserole for diner last night. Minisnicks reaction after first bite was a scrunched face and a yuck it is mushy comment. I called my dad to talk some sense into minisnick (its one of my dad's all time favorite foods). My dad asked him if he put black pepper on it, it is much better with black pepper on it. I got the pepper grinder and put black pepper on it for minisnick and he polished the plate in no time. His second most favorite person in the world has a lot of power of persuasion.

my sister is his most favorite person in the world.


----------



## Lumber Jim

^^ Super smart!!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

OMG, my daughter (2 yo) had her elbow dislocated at pre-school yesterday. So, I understand this is something that happens actually quite commonly, and it isn't the end of the world. What bothers me is that nobody at the school mentioned it to my mother in law when she went to pick my daughter up. My daughter was in tears and pointed to her arm and said "teacher hurt" and then passed out in the car seat on the way home. Took her to the doctor and sure enough, elbow dislocated. So my wife and mother in law talked to the teacher and the director yesterday and it was a cluster fuck of misinformation, accusations that my daughter was being unsafe, etc, etc, BS, BS, CYA, BS, nonsense.

I rolled up in there this morning and explained to the director that I will have a written investigation report conducted by her staff in my email inbox by 5PM EDT tomorrow and she can coordinate with my wife on a time for a meeting next week to discuss the findings and next steps. Woman was in tears when I left the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

How's your daughter doing this morning?


----------



## Ble_PE

Holy crap, that's terrible Sap. I can't imagine what I would have done in that situation, but I think that you handled it very well. I hope your little girl is doing alright today.


----------



## NJmike PE

That is horrible bro. I hope she is doing ok. What is your initial reaction to the story? Do you think that the teacher was at fault for what happened?


----------



## Road Guy

You don't actually think paying $250 or more a week entitles you to know what happens when your child gets hurt do you? (sarcasm)

We had something similar happen and what irritates you(me) is no one ever knows what actually happened, but we had gotten several notes previously when our little bundle of joy had bumped into a kid on the playground or inadvertently scratched another kid. I was pretty furious and the owners of the facility basically were just "hey were sorry we don't know what happened" what sucks is that unless your actually threatening legal action they don't really care, most of these places in the burbs are full and on waiting lists..we ended up having to go to another day care cause it was obvious the owners just didn't give a shit..


----------



## snickerd3

that sucks sap. Doesn't matter that it is a common thing, it shouldn't have happened. Why would they need to grab her arm and pull? Did they even ice it? Hope she is doing better. That's messed up they didn't tell you. If Minisnicks just takes a ball a little too hard to the face they tell me about it.

Hope they get to the bottom of it!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Little sappette is doing fine today. No I don't believe the bs story they told. I think the teacher got tired of my daughter not listening to he instruction and forcibly moved her by the arm and hurt her. Of course there is no proof, but I told the director that I wanted to see the report of findings from her internal investigation and if the conclusion doesn't make sense I'll ask an external third party (read CPS) to conduct a review of the incident and file a complaint with the police.


----------



## Lumber Jim

What kind of force does it take to dislocate an elbow on a two year old? My oldest boy and I have been wrestling and rough housing since he was able to walk and nothing has ever been dislodged. He's not exactly the go easy type either.

Accidents are one thing but a CYA story because they're afraid to tell you the truth requires handling it the way that you are handling it.

Sap, I wish you the best. I hope you find out the real story and can get it resolved.


----------



## snickerd3

CPS should probably be contacted anyways regardless of the outcome so when it is time to renew the facility license the state inspector knows they have to look a little harder at staff behavior and training.


----------



## MA_PE

I don't believe a dislocated elbow is common at all. when you pick a 2yo at school and he/she is crying someone in charge there had better tell me why. When there's an injury the director/ultimate person in charge had better tell me why.

Sorry to hear this Sap and I like your plan.


----------



## ventilator

My daughter dislocated her elbow stepping off the curb at the store while mrs vent held her hand. It can happen really easy at that age so hopefully it was an accident but that def owe an explanation. They should have called as soon as it happened and I hope you can bust their balls for it.

My kid came home with a huge wide scratch all down his back one time. Looked like he fell and scraped it down something like a table or something. It was the first thing I saw as soon as I changed his diaper that day and so next day I had to yell at them b/c they didn't tell me about it. Nothing ever came of it and he was fine so I didn't push anything but they way these places behave is unbelievable sometimes.


----------



## ventilator

MA_PE said:


> I don't believe a dislocated elbow is common at all. when you pick a 2yo at school and he/she is crying someone in charge there had better tell me why. When there's an injury the director/ultimate person in charge had better tell me why.
> 
> Sorry to hear this Sap and I like your plan.


My daughter has done it twice and my son once. At that age the joints are still so loose because they haven't fully formed yet that a dislocation can happen without too much force. That's how Dr explained it to us. Fortunately for the same reasons after getting it set back in place the healing is almost instant and no damage is done.

But like you said, somebody better fess up to a kid getting hurt.


----------



## Road Guy

our incidents were more along the lines of falling off a slide, or running and falling, or getting a cut of some sort, but yeah If I thought a staff person had done harm then I would already be at the police department..

we had a call to come get our youngest from 1st grade, no one could tell me what happened, but he had fallen on the playground somehow and needed 12 stiches just above his eyebrow, same treatment, the principal was just like "im sorry no one saw anything" I had a disdain with that teacher but I had a good relationship with the principal (by then this was our 3rd kid going through that school) so I don't think there was anything other than him probably trying to play evil Keineval or something, but it just irritated me that they just sort of shrugged their shoulders and said "we didn't see it"


----------



## MetsFan

Damn, that sucks man. My son has only come home with bites from other kids (2-3 times) or small bruises. They're pretty good at calling as soon as something happens though. I would be pretty upset if nobody told me as soon as it happened.


----------



## kevo_55

Whoa crazy Sap!

I hope that you find out what actually happened.


----------



## Road Guy

last night I went out for a run, didnt really want to, but I am not in the shape I need to be, suprisingly my 13 year old daughter asked if she could go with me, weird I know right - a teenager and all.. so as we head down the street she says "were going to run through the field where all the coyotes howl at night right?"

sure thing.. so what if she is using me to go listen to the coyotes howl, but I will take it... probably going to blink and my kids will all be gone.....


----------



## matt267 PE

^ she doesn't have to out run the coyotes, she only has to out run dad.


----------



## Road Guy

No Doubt!.. but its kind of cool, there are so many coyotes if you howl, they will howl back, but its also kind of eerie..


----------



## NJmike PE

dude that pretty cool regardless. The other day I took NJ #1 to the store with me. She is gonna be 5 in Feb, but we have been noticing maturation stages in her lately. Sitting in her booster I glanced back at her and she just instantly looked much older. I told her to stop growing up. She replied, "it's gonna happen daddy." I was at instant loss of words. Not even 5 yet and she knows its gonna happen. In a blink of the eye they grow up and are gone.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's bitter sweet


----------



## Road Guy

I have told the boys that they have to hit the road at 18 but some part of me says its okay for the daughter to hang around a little extra time if she needs it..


----------



## snickerd3

daddy's little girl!! they have you wrapped around their pinky on first sight


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> daddy's little girl!! they have you wrapped around their pinky on first sight


this!


----------



## Road Guy

Meanwhile I received this text from my oldest son today??? I am assuming this means he has a new GF? He knows this won't happen... Not sure why he is asking me?


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> daddy's little girl!!  they have you wrapped around their pinky on first sight


And?


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> Meanwhile I received this text from my oldest son today??? I am assuming this means he has a new GF? He knows this won't happen... Not sure why he is asking me?


That is an awesome response.


----------



## Road Guy

I save a few of those just for the occasion! and this was after he reminded me at 6 AM that he needed money for a field trip today and I had to scramble to the ATM before work and such...

We don't pay for GF crap unless he is working around the house, and sadly with his schedule he hasn't been able to, so no money for GF!!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm going to need that IMG file for my own such responses. You still have my number to text it to me right?


----------



## Road Guy

Here is is for later....


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah, that's too good not to use. Thnx for the share


----------



## Lumber Jim

NJmike PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> daddy's little girl!! they have you wrapped around their pinky on first sight
> 
> 
> 
> this!
Click to expand...

So true. They have some serious power over us dads.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Thinking back to this morning when I basically ate the soul of the director of my daughter's day care, I think 99% of my issue is that this was my little girl. I would still have been pissed if it was my son, but I don't think the pure primal rage would have been the same. You don't hurt my girl. You just don't mess with my little girl.


----------



## ventilator

Sapper said:


> Thinking back to this morning when I basically ate the soul of the director of my daughter's day care, I think 99% of my issue is that this was my little girl. I would still have been pissed if it was my son, but I don't think the pure primal rage would have been the same. You don't hurt my girl. You just don't mess with my little girl.


I have to admit I'm guilty of the same thing. I know its not fair especially since he's two years younger but I'm def harder on him than I am/was on her.


----------



## NJmike PE

ventilator said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking back to this morning when I basically ate the soul of the director of my daughter's day care, I think 99% of my issue is that this was my little girl. I would still have been pissed if it was my son, but I don't think the pure primal rage would have been the same. You don't hurt my girl. You just don't mess with my little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit I'm guilty of the same thing. I know its not fair especially since he's two years younger but I'm def harder on him than I am/was on her.
Click to expand...

same here. #1 is almost 5. I don't let anyone push her around and I coddle her when she gets hurt. #2 will be 3 in a week. He falls down I tell him to get up and shake it off. I also say, "You'll be a man before your mother."


----------



## Lumber Jim

ventilator said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking back to this morning when I basically ate the soul of the director of my daughter's day care, I think 99% of my issue is that this was my little girl. I would still have been pissed if it was my son, but I don't think the pure primal rage would have been the same. You don't hurt my girl. You just don't mess with my little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit I'm guilty of the same thing. I know its not fair especially since he's two years younger but I'm def harder on him than I am/was on her.
Click to expand...

This for me too. Although, I think us dad's should have a different approach to turn our boys into men and our baby girls into ladies.


----------



## snickerd3

been an interesting week with minisnick. He wanted to watch that movie with the lion, the green guy and the guy with the hat that has steam coming out of it....that took a day or so to figure out what movie he was referring to. Any guesses on what that movie was?

yesterday was a star wars toy evening. If he could have taken the little r2d2 into the shower with him, he would have. It was like pulling teeth to get him to stop playing and into the shower. He has already said after daycare today he wants to play starwars again.


----------



## Supe

Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Road Guy

That's what I was thinking?


----------



## snickerd3

yep. wizard of oz. at first he was just saying lion and the green guy. once he added the guy with the hat that has steam coming out I got it. Our copy of the movie still had the plastic wrap on it, so he has never seen it at our house before. they must have been watching it at daycare.


----------



## matt267 PE

So my daughter is having trouble with her spelling. I think it's thyme for some tutoring from uncle mike.

All well, most engineers can't spell anyway.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> All well, most *non-electrical* engineers can't spell anyway.


Fixt.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> So my daughter is having trouble with her spelling. I think it's thyme for some tutoring from uncle mike.
> 
> All well, most engineers can't spell anyway.


I've been told that I need to used spell check from now on.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My poor daughter can't spell very well either, and she seems to talk with a slight accent (have no idea where she got it from). So when she tries to sound out words like "saw", she'll write "sall".

My son on the other hand has inherited his mothers spelling and grammar skills. He can look at a word one time and will remember it. I don't remember the last time he got a word wrong on a spelling test.


----------



## Road Guy

I literally just learned this week that excel has a speel check (No shit!) that would have been nice if someone had told me that 20 years ago


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> I literally just learned this week that excel has a *speel* check (No shit!) that would have been nice if someone had told me that 20 years ago


So do most internet browsers...


----------



## matt267 PE

Too bad spelling tests don't have a built in spell check.


----------



## NJmike PE

That would be cool


----------



## Road Guy

With our kids we just had to spend a lot of time with their weekly spelling words on index cards until they knew them....

It is a royal pain in the ass and something I don't miss doing


----------



## NJmike PE

In a year we plan on homeschooling the first of our three. This should be interesting...


----------



## matt267 PE

I use flashcards for her math facts. I'm thinking of making flashcards with her spelling words to play "memory." I'll have her say and spell the word every time she pick up a card.

All this while I try to study too.


----------



## Road Guy

I think you're also supposed to use a spray bottle of water and splash them in the face if they get a wrong answer.

Or maybe that's when your cat scratches on the furniture I can't remember


----------



## matt267 PE

I was going to withhold dinner. But the water bottle technique might work too.

Edit:

I think I misspelled ever other work in this post. I hit "backspace" more than any other key on the keyboard.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Orange looks good on you Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

Signs and banners for #2's birthday party next weekend. Mrs NJ made a treasure hunt for the kiddos too. I will be making a treasure chest from a cardboard box too.

Can you tell what the theme of the party is?


----------



## MA_PE

Pirates? Treasure chest and you have pirated copies of the superheroes movies?


----------



## matt267 PE

Today was pirate day in mystic, ct.


----------



## knight1fox3

Arrrrrrrrrrrr you sure?


----------



## Supe

So on the GF's birthday, I tell Junior "your mom is getting to be an old lady." Without missing a beat she comes back with, "but she doesn't have white hairs like you do!"

¬¬


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick turns 5 tomorrow! My little man is growing up. He wants to go to McDonalds for dinner tomorrow night.

its funny we have been warning him that me is likely going to get shots at his 5 yr dr appt so he doesn't freak out next week. Now when people ask him old old he is, he says almost 5 and I am going to get my shots soon.


----------



## knight1fox3

Well done Michigan's finest.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/michigan-cop-buys-needy-mom-car-seat-daughter/story?id=26021864



> A Michigan police officer is being hailed as a hero after he bought a car seat for a mother and daughter in need, and someone posted a photo on social media of their touching encounter.
> Emmett Township Public Safety Officer Ben Hall received a call from dispatch Friday in the Michigan township of nearly 20,000 people that a young child was spotted in a car without a booster seat.
> 
> When the car matching the description drove by, Hall pulled it over and found a 5-year-old seat belted in the backseat with no booster seat.


----------



## Road Guy

East Coast mentality voice- and then he gave the mom a ticket right


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> East Coast mentality voice- and then he gave the mom a ticket right


Nope. That was the profound thing. Instead of writing her a ticket then and there, he instead asked her to follow him to the Walmart that was just nearby and purchased her a car seat in lieu of a ticket.


----------



## snickerd3

so i left work early yesterday to spend some time with minisnick on his bday. We were playing with a Frisbee outside on the front lawn. He way overthrew the frisbee and landed probably 20 ft behind me. I told him it was too far for me to reach. In a calm soft voice he said its ok mommy I'll help you. He walked over to me, grabbed my hand and lead me towards the frisbee. as we were walking In the calm voice again he said see mommy you know how to walk.

I about fell on the ground laughing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

the sarcasm is strong with this one.


----------



## NJmike PE

Just finished decorating / setting up for #2's birthday party. He's having a superhero costume party.


----------



## NJmike PE

So, #3 decided last night that she wanted to view the world as a bipedal. She pulled herself up and and was balanced, briefly, before falling down. But apparently she was doing that all day yesterday.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> So, #3 decided last night that she wanted to view the world as a bipedal. She pulled herself up and and was balanced, briefly, before falling down. But apparently she was doing that all day yesterday.


Nice.

It's only a matter of time before she off and running!!!!


----------



## ventilator

Got home yesterday after pick up my son and he says his nose bled at nap time. I asked why and he said I was picking it again (recurring problem). I asked why, he says because I just have to eat my new boogers. I no you don't to which he replied, but....but they are so delicious.

At which point I couldn't help laughing and lost all chance at that being a teaching moment, oh well.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yes, in the age of virtually no outside playtime, at least our boys can still eat their boogers!


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick has his 5 yr dr appt this afternoon. made sure to remind him he might be getting a shot today, that didn't go over too well. I told him it will be ok, I got two shots yesterday (allergy shots) and he ask where they give shots. I said they would probably use his arms now that he is 5. He asked if they would put a bandaid on afterwards. I said they might, but he said he wanted me to tell them no bandaids.


----------



## Road Guy

my oldest son is going to get his learners permit today.....


----------



## NJmike PE

congrats ( I think) and good luck with that. I presume as a result you will be appearing more often in the DT.


----------



## Road Guy

my wife is going to ask if the parent in the car has to be sober while he is driving...

Colorado has a weird learners permit policy. you either pay around $500 for a 40 hour class (4 sundays) to get your permit, or you can wait till you are 15.5 and then you only have to take an 8 hour class. either way you have to have your learners for 12 months to get your actual license.. so I think they are trying to encourage kids to wait it out, maybe in that 6 months you mature a lot more?

right now he wont be eligible for his drivers license until he is 3 months past his 16th bday. kind of sucks, but we didn't know about / didn't research what we had to do until it was almost too late...

I am afraid to ask what insurance is going to be this time next year...


----------



## NJmike PE

It used to be in NJ that at 16 you could take a class with road experience hours and then you would get you permit. otherwise you wait until 17 and just get your license. But that has since changed and I have no clue what the rules are.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, luckily we're a few years away from this nightmare in the making.


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> my wife is going to ask if the parent in the car has to be sober while he is driving...
> 
> Colorado has a weird learners permit policy. you either pay around $500 for a 40 hour class (4 sundays) to get your permit, or you can wait till you are 15.5 and then you only have to take an 8 hour class. either way you have to have your learners for 12 months to get your actual license.. so I think they are trying to encourage kids to wait it out, maybe in that 6 months you mature a lot more?
> 
> right now he wont be eligible for his drivers license until he is 3 months past his 16th bday. kind of sucks, but we didn't know about / didn't research what we had to do until it was almost too late...
> 
> I am afraid to ask what insurance is going to be this time next year...


Il has some strict rules. There area crazy # of hours of driving. No one under the age of 18 is allowed in the car except siblings or their own kids. so no friends in the car.


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> Il has some strict rules. There area crazy # of hours of driving. *No one under the age of 18 is allowed in the car except siblings or their own kids. so no friends in the car. *


THIS. NJ moved to this.


----------



## MA_PE

MA was changing a lot of the rules when my kids went through the process. One big thing was that the kid needs to log 40 hours of supervised driving on his permit before he can test for his driver's license. Someone (the parents) had to sign off that he met this requirement. Permit at 16 and (with a drivers ed course) license at 16.5, otherwise you wait until 17. The first license they issue is a junior drivers license (JDL) and it's oriented vertically to easily distinguish it from the regular horizontally oriented license. Many rules (occupants, curfews, etc.) for the JDL classification. Tickets and fines on the JDL are brutal. My insurance at least doubled when they were added. I try not to think about it.


----------



## ventilator

I remember my parents telling me my insurance was something like 1400 for 6 months and that was 14-15 years ago. That was after good student and drivers ed discounts. I'm afraid to think what it will cost in 11 or 12 years now. Heck, I'm afraid of what everything will cost in 12 years, not just insurance. Love my kids but man they are expensive.


----------



## snickerd3

so minisnick ended up with 4 shots in the thighs at the drs yesterday. poor kid was still gimpy this morning.


----------



## csb

My kid's football team won their championship game and went undefeated for the season! He was moved to defense during the playoffs and oh how he shined. He took down a kid last night with one hand. He's a solid kid with good speed and it meant a lot of kids got the wind knocked out them. It was kinda common to see the kids all have to take a knee while the kid my kid tackled got his bearings. No one was hurt, just stunned.


----------



## snickerd3

at least the insurance company my parents had, no matter which car i would be driving, the price was based on the most expensive car their policy covered. My dad had won a Mercedes from a raffle about year before i got my license. when they heard what my insurance was going to cost good bye was said to the Mercedes.


----------



## ventilator

snickerd3 said:


> at least the insurance company my parents had, no matter which car i would be driving, the price was based on the most expensive car their policy covered. My dad had won a Mercedes from a raffle about year before i got my license. when they heard what my insurance was going to cost good bye was said to the Mercedes.


My dad rebuilt a '79 corvette. My mom freaked out and made him sell it because of the same thing from what I can remember. Never got to drive it.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> at least the insurance company my parents had, no matter which car i would be driving, the price was based on the most expensive car their policy covered. My dad had won a Mercedes from a raffle about year before i got my license. when they heard what my insurance was going to cost good bye was said to the Mercedes.


Then they just really wanted to get rid of the Mercedes and, kudos to you, they could've just opted to not put you on the policy and banned you from driving any of the cars. In MA they do the same thing. If you're insuring multiple cars with multiple drivers they automatically attach the least experienced (or higher risk) driver to the highest valued car. However, the bulk of the insurance cost is the liability coverage and not the comprehensive coverage on a specific vehicle. Sure the vehicle costs are greater, but the liability insurance for a given driver is the where the meat of the bill is.


----------



## MA_PE

ventilator said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> at least the insurance company my parents had, no matter which car i would be driving, the price was based on the most expensive car their policy covered. My dad had won a Mercedes from a raffle about year before i got my license. when they heard what my insurance was going to cost good bye was said to the Mercedes.
> 
> 
> 
> My dad rebuilt a '79 corvette. My mom freaked out and made him sell it because of the same thing from what I can remember. Never got to drive it.
Click to expand...

again, mothers are like that. She just didn't want you driving a 'vette as a newly licensed driver (and if she was like my mother, or my wife for that matter) she just didn't see any need for a Corvette. The insurance bill was an easy means to justify her end of getting rid of the car. FWIW, if the motor was stock in that Corvette it wasn't as fast as some of the compact cars today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Proud dad moment of the day: When my 7y/o daughter wanted to watch "How It's Made" instead of cartoons this morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

Well done Matt. That's awesome. Far better things to watch than sponge Bob.

Separate note, #1 learned to ride a bike yesterday. First in the house, she started by riding in a circle. Then hours later she was outside riding straight lines. All of which with the training wheels on but given yesterday was her first attempt I'm satisfied with the TW on for now.


----------



## matt267 PE

I can see it now; the NJmike family bicycle gang.


----------



## NJmike PE

The leather jackets with the gang insignia are already in print.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


>


So what?


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks good on you bro.


----------



## csb

Wait, did I just witness Matt and Mike being supportive of each other?

lusone: on the bike riding. We need more people like that.


----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


> Wait, did I just witness Matt and Mike being supportive of each other?




Must have been a moment of weakness. I'll try not to let it happen again.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## snickerd3

took minisnick to mcDs friday after we got back from the field trip. The happy meal toy is a bucket decorated from that book of life movie. Minisnick saw the bucket and pointed to one of the characters and then quoted that "Everyone can eat churros" line from the movie trailer with perfect elevation in pitch when saying the word Churros. it was hilarious.


----------



## snickerd3

apparently monday nights are going to be Star Wars Rebels nights in the snick household. minisnick is really into star wars right now.


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> apparently monday nights are going to be Star Wars Rebels nights in the snick household. minisnick is really into star wars right now.


I saw the advertisements for it and have been pushing #2 to start watching it. He see's the commercial for it, looks at me and says " We like Star Wars. It so cool." in a typical 3 yo voice.


----------



## NJmike PE

Nothing says fun like finding a tick in your 9 MO head. FML


----------



## MA_PE

NJmike PE said:


> Nothing says fun like finding a tick in your 9 MO head. FML


Yikes. Where do you think that came frm?


----------



## NJmike PE

Most likely it was brought in by the dog. Good thing is that it was only there for a few hours. Bad thing is Mrs NJ, and here mother in their emotional States all but demanded that I bring the baby to the er. A $100 co-pay later the tick is gone. Grrrrrr


----------



## matt267 PE

The MIL is there? You should have sent here to the er...with the kid of course.


----------



## MA_PE

NJmike PE said:


> Most likely it was brought in by the dog. Good thing is that it was only there for a few hours. Bad thing is Mrs NJ, and here mother in their emotional States all but demanded that I bring the baby to the er. A $100 co-pay later the tick is gone. Grrrrrr


A small price to pay for domestic tranquility, but I'm with you. Just pull it off and keep an eye on the baby. That's really all they did at the ER.


----------



## NJmike PE

MA_PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely it was brought in by the dog. Good thing is that it was only there for a few hours. Bad thing is Mrs NJ, and here mother in their emotional States all but demanded that I bring the baby to the er. A $100 co-pay later the tick is gone. Grrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> A small price to pay for domestic tranquility, but I'm with you. Just pull it off and keep an eye on the baby. That's really all they did at the ER.
Click to expand...

exactly. I'll just take that $100 out of their christmas presents.


----------



## snickerd3

mr sassy pants last night. Minisnick wasn't staying in his chair at diner last night. He was standing near the opposite side of the table when I told him to get back to the table right now (meaning in his chair).

He said, "I am at the table, if you wanted me to get in my seat you should have told me to get to my chair."


----------



## NJmike PE

someone needs to be introduced to the bar of soap/bottle of dish soap


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Or given a cookie for proper use of literalism and smart-assedness...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mini Dex has been told to stop watching youtube. He watches some of the dumbest stuff, and a lot of it isn't really appropriate for him. He used to watch car crashes which was fine (mostly racing crashes), but lately he's been watching game-play videos of stupid teenagers doing some inappropriate things in games he's not allowed to play (like suicides and murders in Grand Theft Auto). So we told him to stop. We caught him watching them again on his new Xbox, so I told him that if he is caught watching youtube on his Xbox that it will be moved down to the living room so he could only use it when we're not watching TV and so we can monitor his usage. Last night I caught him watching youtube again. His first response when he saw me was "I'm not watching it on my Xbox!" Little $hit.


----------



## NJmike PE

I had an incident last night where #1 decided that she wanted to trick #2 into saying bad words. Well, I wind of this and it didn't end well for her. She found out that the dish soap has a sour apple taste to it.


----------



## Road Guy

I appreciate the honesty of this thread! make me feel like my kids are not the only ones that need an ass whooping!

my oldest sons high school band won the State Region 5A band tournament Saturday night. Didn't get home until 2 AM from the Air Force Academy- I was helping push "the pit" onto the field, so it was cool to get to be on the field at least...

I know this is a big deal in band world, but the awkwardness of the other band parents is just a little weird to me. I kept wanting to say "can you just take it down a notch?" I am happy for the kids but I hate being around a bunch of parents reliving their (I guess) glory days and whooping it up with each other like they did anything other than drive down to the shoe.. yeah I know I am an asshole....

&amp; ironically enough the HS Football team made it into the playoffs and the band was bitching cause I guess now they have to "participate" LOL...

I know 6 years will fly by (how many more years I have until they are all out of the house) and I will miss all this stuff but I am ready for a cease and desist order on these kid activities!


----------



## Road Guy

&amp; Dex- I am sure there is some way (if you have comcast) you can make youtube blocked through your interent provider. I don't know exactly how but some churchy people have told me they have done that???


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I changed the parental controls on the Xbox so that youtube is no longer accessible (had to uninstall it and set permissions so that he can't install anything without parental approval).


----------



## Supe

Parenting high-five for Dex.

As a side note, we got sick and tired of Junior not listening to us while watching TV. She would tune you out 100% when plopped in front of the thing to the point that you'd have to scream at her to get her attention. So, we have cut her off from the TV cold turkey. She is only allowed to watch educational shows on her Kindle. So far so good.


----------



## Road Guy

that will work 

mine watch a lot of dumb crap- I check there accounts and its nothing bad, its just so fucking dumb. Like why do they watch videos of other people playing minecraft?

usually once or twice a month I get pissed and just unplug the router and yell go outside.. build a fort! (my teens are like WTF is a fort?)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My son watched those minecraft videos too. At first they were pretty cool because they were giving him ideas on how to build things, where to find supplies, etc (like a walk-through guide), but then he started watching the dumb ones where they would set their herd of sheep on fire and laugh at it.

On one hand I want him to have access to some of what the internet has available, but then he ends up stuck in the dumbass section.


----------



## Road Guy

yeah I don't understand it.. they rarely even watch tv.. maybe its just the new age I guess....


----------



## snickerd3

netflicks only works on minisnicks kindle when we turn the wifi on and it is password protected. so it takes what we call Daddy magic to get it working. The better behaved minisnick is the easier daddy magic works.


----------



## Supe

This morning's discussion with my boss:

-Remember when we had dinner years ago at Outback when you first met Junior and she was this tall? *hold hand down by my thigh*

Yes, why?

-Yesterday was her 8th birthday.

Holy sh*t.


----------



## ventilator

Had something similar yesterday with one of our field guys. Hadn't seen him much in the last year or so and when we were talking asked:

-How old is you kid now?

I asked which one.

-You have two now?

No, I have three.

-He just laughed and said we must have each just aged 5 years in the last 30seconds because otherwise that isn't possible.


----------



## snickerd3

if something isn't true, minisnick says it is fiction. Not fake or false or not real, but to the super literary word of fiction. Don't know where he picked that up, we don't use that term regularly.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## matt267 PE

"Mom, that is fiction" is better than "Mom, you're full of shit."


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't like spiders. This is how my daughter decorated my coffee cup.


----------



## NJmike PE

I like her sense of humor


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All of my little munchkins are now up, and thanks to the idiocy of congress, they are up at 6 instead of 7.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> All of my little munchkins are now up, and thanks to the idiocy of congress, they are up at 6 instead of 7.


This. I hate it. Is it too early to crank open a beer?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Unfortunately, yes, society frowns upon it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah. I was afraid that you might say that. Damn....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That's why we hide it from society, usually in a red solo cup, so nobody knows what's in it. Is it a glass of milk, some fresh, clear water, or is that a dad the day after daylight savings time ends swilling a breakfast beer? See, nobody ever really knows.


----------



## NJmike PE

For that matter bloody Mary's work too.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tough morning guys?


----------



## NJmike PE

Oj and vodka works too. Looks like oj


----------



## Supe

My dogs clock sure didn't change. They decided to start playing "Dad, we're hungry", tag, and American Gladiators all at about 6 am.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Curses again on this, the second day after DST ends.


----------



## Road Guy

if you survive long enough to see your kids become teenagers they do eventually sleep till lunch on the weekends.. true story...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Or old enough to get their own breakfast.


----------



## csb

^ this, for now


----------



## NJmike PE

shit, mine has now decided that she wants to wake me, NO MATTER THE TIME, to tell me that she has to go potty. My presence is also requested.


----------



## csb

It's like you're running your own piss-test company!


----------



## MetsFan

NJmike PE said:


> shit, mine has now decided that she wants to wake me, NO MATTER THE TIME, to tell me that she has to go potty. My presence is also requested.




My 3 year old does that every night at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better than her waking you at 3 am to tell you she's all wet and her bed is too... Like my dearest daughter did to me two nights ago.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think we can all share the 2am vomit calls too.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I think we can all share the 2am vomit calls too.


Wait. Let me get my catchers mit


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah catching is my wife's statagy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

If they start puking in bed and miss the bucket that you set next to them before they went to sleep they should finish in bed. They should not try to run for the bathroom mid stream...

uke:


----------



## csb

My kid is struggling with the transition from wearing shorts to wearing pants. I tried explaining that his jeans would stretch out if he gave them a chance, but no dice. There's no explaining that pants are not as free as the basketball shorts he wore all summer. If he were a girl, leggings would be in order.

JUST PUT ON YOUR PANTS AND STOP CRYING.


----------



## Lumber Jim

^^This in our house too. Son, meet the basketball warm up...


----------



## Road Guy

I guess the cool kids here like to where shorts in the winter (with a sweatshirt) I am tempted to put all my boy's shorts in the gun safe until march...my daughter has sense so she wears pants when it gets cold....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I guess I'm a cool kid. I've been doing the shorts and sweatshirt thing since the mid 80's.


----------



## Road Guy

well this is when its -2 out.. they can look cool when they have their own insurance and I don't have to miss work to take them to the doctor for being dumb.....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

-2 is not shorts and sweatshirt weather. 40 is shorts and sweatshirt weather.


----------



## Road Guy

yes I can be down with that... this am, it was high 20's and I caught my 15 year old running out of the house at 6:15 am to school (on his bike) with shorts, a long sleeve t-shirt and wet hair...??? I at least made him put on a skull cap (&amp; then I got into my car and turned on the seat heaters)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I wear shorts and a sweatshirt in -2 weather. What's the problem?

BTW, I yelled at my son this morning for wearing shorts because there was frost on the grass.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm O.K. with shorts in cold weather. as long as they wear pants over the top of them.

and snow pants or bibs if need be...


----------



## csb

My husband is taking him shopping tonight. I told him to have fun with that.


----------



## MetsFan

96 crayons for less than $2, can't beat that:

http://www.kmart.com/crayola-crayons-96-ct-story-studio-with-built/p-025W025209711712P?prdNo=3&amp;blockNo=3&amp;blockType=G3#

The add to cart doesn't work, so you have to do a chat with customer service if it's available in your area.

Now I need to get some more coloring books.


----------



## snickerd3

mr snick was telling me that he was going to Decatur today (~1.5hr drive) and minisnick's reply from across the room was oh so you are going to be home late tonight.


----------



## Lumber Jim

My wife melted down all of the extra/broken crayons that we had around the house into Halloween cookie molds and had enough to hand out as multi-color Halloween crayons for my daughter's class of 23 students. now that they are gone, I'm sure we will be replenishing our supply...


----------



## csb

I'd like to update the pants situation:

Our kid didn't want to wear the jeans that morning and I explained to him that they loosen as he wears them. He was not having that. That evening he put on the jeans (because I tricked him) and he wore them around and they finally eased in. Turns out the jeans fit fine and he was just freaking out. Apparently he's struggling being one of the biggest kids in class (he's tall and dense). I had to point out that his pants fit tight on the quads at first because he bikes everywhere and he's got more muscle than the other kids (which he does). I didn't think I'd have to have a body image talk with my third grade son.


----------



## MetsFan

I thought skinny jeans were in now? :dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MetsFan said:


> I thought skinny jeans were in now? :dunno:


Not for any self-respecting guy.


----------



## snickerd3

MetsFan said:


> I thought skinny jeans were in now? :dunno:


skinny jeans look like baggy jeans on minisnick. The kid is a twig


----------



## MA_PE

Lumber Jim said:


> My wife melted down all of the extra/broken crayons that we had around the house into Halloween cookie molds and had enough to hand out as multi-color Halloween crayons for my daughter's class of 23 students. now that they are gone, I'm sure we will be replenishing our supply...


I hope the kids don't eat them.


----------



## Lumber Jim

MA_PE said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife melted down all of the extra/broken crayons that we had around the house into Halloween cookie molds and had enough to hand out as multi-color Halloween crayons for my daughter's class of 23 students. now that they are gone, I'm sure we will be replenishing our supply...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the kids don't eat them.
Click to expand...

kids eat crayons all the time....

right?

oh well, they were heated to a safe temperature.


----------



## ventilator

snickerd3 said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought skinny jeans were in now? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> skinny jeans look like baggy jeans on minisnick. The kid is a twig
Click to expand...

Sounds like my son. We had to buy him 5T pants, he won't be 4 until Feb, so they would be long enough and then just cinch them down with a belt.


----------



## snickerd3

^ yep. He needs the 5t or 5 for the length but the adjustable waistband is pulled as far as it will go and they still fall off his butt.

he still fit in 3t shorts this past summer...tiny waisted, long torso and legs


----------



## Ble_PE

Got tickets for Marvel Universe Live this weekend for mini-ble1 and me. He's big time into superheros and I'm sure he's going to have a blast. It's been a while since we've done something together without the rest of the family, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Supe

Let me know how that is, I saw the e-mail flyers for it. If you haven't seen it, the circus is headed to this area in January, Ble. Ringling Bros I believe.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> Let me know how that is, I saw the e-mail flyers for it. If you haven't seen it, the circus is headed to this area in January, Ble. Ringling Bros I believe.


unless it is the ringling brothers 3 ring circus I wouldn't bother. we have seen the ringling bros 1 ring circuses that tend to hit the smaller towns and they suck. We saw the 3ring one called Dragon in STL a year or so ago and it was great!


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Let me know how that is, I saw the e-mail flyers for it. If you haven't seen it, the circus is headed to this area in January, Ble. Ringling Bros I believe.




I'll let you know. The reviews I've read seem to say that it's awesome. Thanks for the reminder about the circus. We took mini-ble1 a couple of years ago when it was in town, but we haven't taken mini-ble2 yet. I'll take a look at the schedule and see if it works.


----------



## snickerd3

I reminder with those with babies With ringling bros if you sign up your kid before their first birthday (copy of birth cert if i remember correctly) they will get a coupon for free ticket to any ringling bros circus...you just have to buy the tickets at the local box office, no ticket master or other online place.


----------



## Supe

I have no idea how big it is, can't find that info anywhere. Reading Ticketmaster reviews, its everything from "this is the best circus I've ever seen" to "my kid had more fun eating his dinner at Texas Roadhouse"...


----------



## snickerd3

legends would be 3 ring (from the pictures, they are reusing a lot of stuff from the Dragon show). Built to amaze looks like 1 ring.


----------



## mudpuppy

Since my girlfriend used to be in work for the circus, I've learned more than I ever thought I would about Ringling Bros.

There are now three Ringling tours. Two train-based shows which are called the Red Tour and the Blue Tour. These are full-fledged three-ring circuses. They are on a two year schedule so I believe they alternate cities each year. Then there is the truck-based Gold Tour, which is the one you want to avoid.

Supe, you're on the Blue tour this year. Should be a good show!


----------



## csb

I've seen the train! I waved so hard my arm nearly popped off. It was amazing to see in person and I haven't been to a circus since I was five.


----------



## engineergurl

I remember chatting with my friend about the size of the sleeping cars and we had a co-worker with us and the poor girl got picked on because of here height already but once he heard how small the beds were (or something like that), he made fun of her some much worse... all out of love of course


----------



## MA_PE

Speaking of circuses, my wife conned me into buying tickets for this for the holidays. I looks intriguing.

http://www.cirqueproductions.com/public-shows/cirque-dreams-holidaze/


----------



## MetsFan

MA_PE said:


> Speaking of circuses, my wife conned me into buying tickets for this for the holidays. I looks intriguing.
> 
> http://www.cirqueproductions.com/public-shows/cirque-dreams-holidaze/


That looks pretty cool. The only circus acts I've been to in the past few years are the Cirque du Soleil shows. Those are pretty awesome.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick grabbed fruit snacks for himself this morning for a snack and grabbed a second and said here mom take these to work for your snack. I told him no thanks but he shoved them into my lunch bag anyways.


----------



## snickerd3

is it a bad thing when people come up to you and say your son is such a talker, he was so shy when he was younger. Tell me about it. He started pre-k and now he never shuts up. he can gab you hear off for hrs if you let him...unless he wants to do something then it is short and sweet. If it is someone he knows he will grab the telephone out of your hand and walk into another room and start talking to the person on the other end.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> is it a bad thing when people come up to you and say your son is such a talker, he was so shy when he was younger. Tell me about it. He started pre-k and now he never shuts up. he can gab you hear off for hrs if you let him...unless he wants to do something then it is short and sweet. If it is someone he knows he will grab the telephone out of your hand and walk into another room and start talking to the person on the other end.


hahaha.... That's a good thing. At least you'll never wonder what he's thinking.


----------



## snickerd3

^yep. I got a 5-minute tutorial on how paper is made compliments of minisnick this weekend


----------



## snickerd3

xmas pictures from daycare didn't turn out any real smiles from minisnick. All 3 were of his ok there i am smiling, happy now, fake smile. going to have to get him dressed up again and try taking some this weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ #2 is at the doctor right now w/ Mrs NJ with what we think is a sinus infection. Also, NJ #1 hasn't been feeling well either and could be sick with the same. Just in time for the holidays


----------



## MA_PE

there's plenty of time to clean that up before the holidays. It'll just infect you and you'll be the sick one for the holidays


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> NJ #2 is at the doctor right now w/ Mrs NJ with what we think is a sinus infection. Also, NJ #1 hasn't been feeling well either and could be sick with the same. Just in time for the holidays


I'm thinking this might be minisnicks problem this week.


----------



## Lumber Jim

It's definitely going around... all three are on the tail end of it now I hope. Ours was cough, throw-up, sore throat, and per my daughter: "slippery poop"

ick.


----------



## NJmike PE

Doc said sinus infection. Put him on an antibiotic. Apparently it caused a stringy, bloody nose leading up to going to the doc


----------



## csb

Lumber Jim said:


> It's definitely going around... all three are on the tail end of it now I hope. Ours was cough, throw-up, sore throat, and per my daughter: "slippery poop"
> 
> ick.




Dear Fudgey,

SLIPPERY POOP.

Miss you, Fudgeman.

csb


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hope all the kids get better...and hope it skips the ram household.


----------



## NJmike PE

3 sick kids. That's what I'm thankful for...

:redface:


----------



## matt267 PE

Cheer up Mike, it could be worse, you could have FOUR sick kids.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hope the little ones feel better!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here's to hoping your kids get better by Thanksgiving.


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks ram


----------



## MA_PE

Yikes. NJ, I hope the kiddos get better for your time off on T-day.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mini-Ram had his 18 month check up. I could've sworn it was only going to be the flu shot. Nope - another round of three.

The doctor looked at him and asked if he was going to be a big boy and he looks at her and says, "I'm fine."


----------



## csb

That's rather stoic, like those old-timey children's portraits.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

He was really good about it. I had more trouble holding him still for a hair cut than getting him to stay still for his shots.


----------



## Road Guy

I caught a post on Facebook about one of our EB members here might be contributing to this thread in about a year


----------



## NJmike PE

rlyflag:


----------



## mudpuppy

It wasn't me I hope!


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick makes requests the night before on how he wants to be woken up in the morning. Last night he said he wanted me to turn the light on and take the covers/blankets off of him.


----------



## csb

mudpuppy said:


> It wasn't me I hope!




Yeah, because I'm not paying for your kids.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Road Guy said:


> I caught a post on Facebook about one of our EB members here might be contributing to this thread in about a year




That's pretty specific if they know they're going to get knocked up in about 3 months.


----------



## mudpuppy

wilheldp_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I caught a post on Facebook about one of our EB members here might be contributing to this thread in about a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty specific if they know they're going to get knocked up in about 3 months.
Click to expand...



Donkeys have approximately a 12-month gestation period. I was thinking said member might be an ass.


----------



## csb

We're all asses. That's why we stick around.


----------



## NJmike PE

mudpuppy said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I caught a post on Facebook about one of our EB members here might be contributing to this thread in about a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty specific if they know they're going to get knocked up in about 3 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Donkeys have approximately a 12-month gestation period. I was thinking said member might be an ass.
Click to expand...

I am not having another baby any time soon.


----------



## MA_PE

NJmike PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I caught a post on Facebook about one of our EB members here might be contributing to this thread in about a year
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty specific if they know they're going to get knocked up in about 3 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donkeys have approximately a 12-month gestation period. I was thinking said member might be an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not having another baby any time soon.
Click to expand...

Have you had any? If so, let me get both Guiness and Mrs. NJ on the phone. they'd like to talk to you.


----------



## Road Guy

isn't there a children's book about an elephant named Babar?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yes, yes there is:

https://www.onekingslane.com/product/44872/2506959/1660045?or=1&amp;carousel=category3_Fiction%20Books&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_source=google_shopping&amp;utm_term=44872_1660045&amp;product_partition_id=92153273957&amp;device=c&amp;keyword=&amp;utm_campaign=OKL+Branded&amp;utm_content=PLA|Group+6+-+Lifestyle+%26+Leisure|mkwid|bw8U5qXS_dc|pcrid|51274894515&amp;gclid=CP6kz-DUlsICFWxp7Aod1Q8A2A


----------



## Supe

Junior was watching me play The Last of Us. There's a scene where the 14 year old girl kisses her best friend. Junior yells, "Oh my God, they're the 'G' word!"


----------



## csb

Good gosh my kid was grumpy the last few days. The lack of schedule makes him pretty bitchy.


----------



## NJmike PE

I wonder where he gets it from...


----------



## csb

His father


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> His father


his father is a bitch? I didn't realize you were the 'G'-word.


----------



## csb

:appl:


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick was full of one liners this weekend. my favorite has to be the "Do chickens poop eggs?"


----------



## snickerd3

introduced minisnick to the Flinstones. Started with the episode that introduces Bam bam. He thinks Bam Bam is the best baby ever.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> introduced minisnick to the Flinstones. Started with the episode that introduces Bam bam. He thinks Bam Bam is the best baby ever.


Good quality family TV.
Are you aware that the Flintstones started way back as a prime-time animated show modeled after the original Honeymooners with Jackie Gleason?


----------



## NJmike PE

So NJ #1 decided that she wanted to write her name yesterday. She would write a letter or two and then sound it out. She knew how to spell her name, but never before has she tried to actually write it. I was quite impressed.


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> introduced minisnick to the Flinstones. Started with the episode that introduces Bam bam. He thinks Bam Bam is the best baby ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Good quality family TV.
> Are you aware that the Flintstones started way back as a prime-time animated show modeled after the original Honeymooners with Jackie Gleason?
Click to expand...

i did know that


----------



## MA_PE

NJmike PE said:


> So NJ #1 decided that she wanted to write her name yesterday. She would write a letter or two and then sound it out. She knew how to spell her name, but never before has she tried to actually write it. I was quite impressed.


did she read it for you?


----------



## NJmike PE

MA_PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So NJ #1 decided that she wanted to write her name yesterday. She would write a letter or two and then sound it out. She knew how to spell her name, but never before has she tried to actually write it. I was quite impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> did she read it for you?
Click to expand...

yes she did.


----------



## MA_PE

NJmike PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So NJ #1 decided that she wanted to write her name yesterday. She would write a letter or two and then sound it out. She knew how to spell her name, but never before has she tried to actually write it. I was quite impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> did she read it for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes she did.
Click to expand...

it's nice when we can learn from our kids.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My two heathens:View attachment 6915


----------



## matt267 PE

Cute kids.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Took mini-Ram to the mall and there was a Santa there. He wouldn't go near the guy for anything in the world. I'll let his mom fight that battle to get the Santa Christmas pic.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick LOVES santa and all things christmas. We still need to get to a mall to see the jolly fat man. he literally ran and jumped in santas lap last year.


----------



## kevo_55

Every night these days I am reading a different Christmas book to mini kevo before bed.

It is cute that she loves Christmas so much.

She also goes ape shit over the Christmas lights!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Last year she wanted to do the Santa pic at Macy's 34th Street. I gradually wore her down and changed her mind on that. There's no way I'm waiting hours in line for this pic.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> Cute kids.


Thanks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> Took mini-Ram to the mall and there was a Santa there. He wouldn't go near the guy for anything in the world. I'll let his mom fight that battle to get the Santa Christmas pic.


When my two were younger, we got pictures with Santa and they were crying.


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> Every night these days I am reading a different Christmas book to mini kevo before bed.
> 
> It is cute that she loves Christmas so much.
> 
> She also goes ape shit over the Christmas lights!!!




I have a feeling there will be no lights this year. I made a deal with the GF that I would get out all the Christmas decorations when she cleared out all of her crap from the dining room. My money is on the decorations (including the tree) staying right where they are in the garage...


----------



## MA_PE

StillNotA PE said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took mini-Ram to the mall and there was a Santa there. He wouldn't go near the guy for anything in the world. I'll let his mom fight that battle to get the Santa Christmas pic.
> 
> 
> 
> When my two were younger, we got pictures with Santa and they were crying.
Click to expand...

nice picture of the girls with Santa. My wife has a collage of the kids pictures with Santa over the years. They were receptive for the most part. One of the first ones, I have to hold my younger son close to Santa as he wasn't going to sit on his lap for anything.


----------



## knight1fox3

I simply have no time to put up decorations either. Maybe some day when I'm retired.


----------



## NJmike PE

since we have decided that picks of the kiddos is acceptable, here is what I think our Christmas card will be. Mrs. NJ loves using these kids as props for pics all the thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

Only if they were that quiet all the time.


----------



## NJmike PE

exactly. usually they call for a restraint of some kind


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Cute kids Mike, looks like you've got space in that pic for 2 more


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> Cute kids Mike, looks like you've got space in that pic for 2 more


:banhim:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute kids Mike, looks like you've got space in that pic for 2 more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Send him to the couch*
Click to expand...



fixt


----------



## MA_PE

that's a great picture. cute kids


----------



## engineergurl

Disclaimer, I may be the only one that finds this funny, I am not laughing at anyone's children, just at MA on an semi-unrelated circumstance



MA_PE said:


> that's a great picture. cute kids




:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> since we have decided that picks of the kiddos is acceptable, here is what I think our Christmas card will be. Mrs. NJ loves using these kids as props for pics all the thyme


Cute!


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> Disclaimer, I may be the only one that finds this funny, I am not laughing at anyone's children, just at MA on an semi-unrelated circumstance
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's a great picture. cute kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:
Click to expand...

This. LOL!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mini-Dex #1 told me last night that he knows the Santa at the mall is fake.


----------



## MA_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer, I may be the only one that finds this funny, I am not laughing at anyone's children, just at MA on an semi-unrelated circumstance
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's a great picture. cute kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This. LOL!
Click to expand...

Stop it!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow0lr63y4Mw


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Mini-Dex #1 told me last night that he knows the Santa at the mall is fake.




Uh-oh. How old is he? Did you do the awesome parenting cover up?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

He is 9, mini Dex #2 was in the car and she is 7. They still believe in Santa, they just don't trust the fat guys in the mall.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> .... *don't trust the fat guys in the mall*.


Smart kids.


----------



## Ble_PE

We took mini-ble1 and 2 to a Santa's Bag event last night. It was the first time I've ever heard of it, but they set it up at a library downtown and they have "elves" walk your kids through a store to buy presents for whoever is on their shopping list. Before they go in you fill out a list that tells the elf how much money the kid can spend and who they are buying presents for. The items they can shop for range from 5 cents to $5. The kids had a blast! I can't wait to be able to open the gifts and see what they picked out for everyone! If you've got something like this in your area, I highly recommend it.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ We will be doing something like this next weekend with mini-kevo!

I think this is the 1st year that this will happen in our area as well.


----------



## engineergurl

I remember being an elf back in my teenage years and taking the kids around


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> We took mini-ble1 and 2 to a Santa's Bag event last night. It was the first time I've ever heard of it, but they set it up at a library downtown and they have "elves" walk your kids through a store to buy presents for whoever is on their shopping list. Before they go in you fill out a list that tells the elf how much money the kid can spend and who they are buying presents for. The items they can shop for range from 5 cents to $5. The kids had a blast! I can't wait to be able to open the gifts and see what they picked out for everyone! If you've got something like this in your area, I highly recommend it.


our day care does this.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ble_PE said:


> We took mini-ble1 and 2 to a Santa's Bag event last night. It was the first time I've ever heard of it, but they set it up at a library downtown and they have "elves" walk your kids through a store to buy presents for whoever is on their shopping list. Before they go in you fill out a list that tells the elf how much money the kid can spend and who they are buying presents for. The items they can shop for range from 5 cents to $5. The kids had a blast! I can't wait to be able to open the gifts and see what they picked out for everyone! If you've got something like this in your area, I highly recommend it.


Doing this at my daughters school. I sent her with $30 to buy for 3 people. We'll see what happens.


----------



## snickerd3

there should be some prerequists for being Santa at the mall...like actually have a slight belly so the costume fits. Minisnick was all excited then when he turned the corner to visit with Santa he froze and frowned. After pictures he whispered in Mr snicks ear that that was a fake Santa. I think he was expecting the guy from last year...who truely fit the description. While we were waiting in line I had told mr snick (minisnick was further ahead of us out of earshot) that minisnick was going to notice the difference, he is very observant.


----------



## MA_PE

Depends on the mall. Around here the "upscale" malls pay big bucks to get the most realistic Santa. The blue collar malls not so much.


----------



## snickerd3

^this mall usually DOES get the realistic santas with ultra velvet suits and vests. Last years guy was awesome if I still believed in Santa he would have been the bomb of all santas. This years guy took no pride in his costume wrinkled and worn and he probably weighed 120 lbs soaking wet.


----------



## snickerd3

Ok, did your kids complain their mouth hurt before a tooth fell out? last night and this morning minisnick was complaining about a tooth hurting and it looked fine not loose yet


----------



## ventilator

My kid likes to tell all dressed up people (Santa, Disney characters, etc) they aren't the real one. She isn't even 6 yet and has been doing this since she was 4. She still has a lot of fun seeing them and I think she believes in a "real" santa, just not the people in the stores.

Probably my fault, I was the kid at 6 who was arguing with other kids Santa wasn't real because magic isn't real and no one can supply all those toys and deliver them. My parents never tried to get me to believe in any of the childhood holiday characters. Guess I was on track for engineering from the beginning.


----------



## ventilator

snickerd3 said:


> Ok, did your kids complain their mouth hurt before a tooth fell out? last night and this morning minisnick was complaining about a tooth hurting and it looked fine not loose yet


Oldest has lost 2, she didn't complain about it hurting. She was afraid it would hurt when it came out but I don't think it ever hurt while loose.


----------



## snickerd3

got to love minisnick. Asked him what he wanted for dinner the other day and he replied, Shrimp. So we made breaded shrimp, when he got to the table he said (a little bummed), oh, I meant the kind of shrimp with no stuff on it.


----------



## MA_PE

My wife always let the kids pick dinner on their birthdays. When My son was ~5, my wife asked what he wanted, expecting the stereotypical McD's, etc. He said he wanted swordfish on the grill.

Ok then, that's what we had.


----------



## NJmike PE

Mrs. NJ just called me in a complete panic. She said #1 was playing in her room not too long ago. Meanwhile #3 (11 mos old) crawled over to #1's open bedroom door and stopped there. Innocently she put her hand in the hinge side of the door jamb. not realizing that her hand was there, #1 closed the door on #3's fingers. No picture of it, but she described as looking crippled. No word on what the damage done was, mainly because she won't let Mrs. NJ touch it. However when she was able to touch it, she got it to bend so hopefully that means it's not broke.


----------



## MA_PE

Yikes! I sure hope she's ok. If Mrs. NJ gives her some ice cubes to hold/play with maybe she can get in for a closer look.


----------



## NJmike PE

MA_PE said:


> Yikes! I sure hope she's ok. If Mrs. NJ gives her some ice cubes to hold/play with maybe she can get in for a closer look.


that's exactly what she told me she was doing. She gave her a bag of frozen veges.


----------



## kevo_55

Whoa! Hopefully she is ok!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Ouch! Hope she's alright Mike!


----------



## NJmike PE

thanks everyone. I asked for a picture, but #3 won't cooperate. I was told that she is beginning to bend it to pick up toys so that is a very good sign.


----------



## snickerd3

ouch...I know how that feels. At least there was no blood.


----------



## MA_PE

NJmike PE said:


> thanks everyone. I asked for a picture, but #3 won't cooperate. I was told that she is beginning to bend it to pick up toys so that is a very good sign.


good news.


----------



## matt267 PE

Luckily kids fingers are more cartilage than bone. I hope she's alright.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> thanks everyone. I asked for a picture, but #3 won't cooperate. I was told that she is beginning to bend it to pick up toys so that is a very good sign.




Awesome news, hope you report back with a full, speedy recovery. Good thing about kids (in my limited experience), they're resilient and don't focus on one thing for too long. Fall and bump on the head...cry for couple seconds, and then back to climbing.


----------



## NJmike PE

100 percent correct. They definitely are and on that note I'm happy to report that she doesn't even acknowledge that original injury. As if it never happened


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> 100 percent correct. They definitely are and on that note I'm happy to report that she doesn't even acknowledge that original injury. As if it never happened


Yay!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So mini-Ram has discovered, via his mom, the joys of Chips Ahoy chocolate chips cookies. He also knows they're in the fridge and that he'll get one if he eats his lunch/dinner so he'll grab your hand and lead you to the fridge saying, "Cookie."


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> So mini-Ram has discovered, via his mom, the joys of Chips Ahoy chocolate chips cookies. He also knows they're in the fridge and that he'll get one if he eats his lunch/dinner so he'll grab your hand and lead you to the fridge saying, "Cookie."


good luck with that. Mrs. NJ is already feeding #3 "people food" as she shoves away the slop in a jar that she was eating.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

How old is she? Mini-ram just turned 19 months old.


----------



## NJmike PE

gonna be 1 at the beginning of the year


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Moving away from the slop was a good feeling...until we realized that he won't just sit there and eat whatever we made for dinner.


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> Moving away from the slop was a good feeling...until we realized that he won't just sit there and eat whatever we made for dinner.


chicken nuggz and noodles, which conveniently is what the other two eat. works out well. Now I just need to #2 to stop pissing and shitting in his diapers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

We're trying to work with mini-Ram on potty training. He thinks his baby potty is just another toy. He's very interested in the big-boy potty instead. I'm looking forward to the day I don't have to buy diapers.

I think chicken nuggets must be a universal kid food - he loves them too.


----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moving away from the slop was a good feeling...until we realized that he won't just sit there and eat whatever we made for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> chicken nuggz and noodles, which conveniently is what the other two eat. works out well. Now I just need to #2 to stop pissing and shitting in his diapers
Click to expand...









:dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moving away from the slop was a good feeling...until we realized that he won't just sit there and eat whatever we made for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> chicken nuggz and noodles, which conveniently is what the other two eat. works out well. Now I just need to #2 to stop pissing and shitting in his diapers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
Click to expand...

if only it were that easy. I've proposed that we make him sit in his piss and shit for at least half the day. Make it feel real uncomfortable. Mrs. NJ has yet to support my proposal.


----------



## csb

We bought these: http://www.pottytrainingconcepts.com/CTGY/Plastic-Training-Pants.html

Way more uncomfortable than a pull-up, which is really just a diaper. Once they are uncomfortable, they make the effort.


----------



## NJmike PE

truthfully, the week between christmas and ny I am off from work and I intend to work with him on it. I plan to do whatever it takes to make it happen


----------



## MetsFan

My 3.5 is pretty good at going. We still use pull-ups at night though since he's had a couple of accidents. The only problem is that he doesn't go when he wakes up since he's wearing it. I have to remember to tell him to use the bathroom when he gets up.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So other than the online tips available, what are some things you guys have done that worked well for potty training?


----------



## MetsFan

I think what worked best for us was getting rid of the diapers while we were home. We bought him regular underwear and he finally realized that if he didn't go, he was going to get himself wet. We also got him a notebook and a bunch of different stickers and we told him #1 gets you a small sticker and #2 gets you a big sticker. When he went, he was always happy that he was going to get a sticker afterwards. We didn't always wait for him to tell us he needed to go, we would try to take him every couple of hours or so until he figured out when he needed to go.


----------



## MA_PE

Taking him every so often is probably key as well as the morning reminders and other "regular times" that he'd likely need to get accustomed to. Many times kids have such focus when playing or doing some other activity that they don't recognize that they have to go until it's too late.

I don't miss those days


----------



## snickerd3

MetsFan said:


> I think what worked best for us was getting rid of the diapers while we were home. We bought him regular underwear and he finally realized that if he didn't go, he was going to get himself wet. We also got him a notebook and a bunch of different stickers and we told him #1 gets you a small sticker and #2 gets you a big sticker. When he went, he was always happy that he was going to get a sticker afterwards. We didn't always wait for him to tell us he needed to go, we would try to take him every couple of hours or so until he figured out when he needed to go.


this, coupled with if he didn't starting going in potty he couldn't ride the bus with the big kids to go to preschool. they only take potty trained kids. he wet his underwear i think twice before it stuck...he hates getting dirty. overnight took a little longer but when the pull ups were dry over night for a week we switched to reg underwear and he only had maybe one accident after drinking a lot before bed one time. I still keep those adhesive piddle pads under the sheets on the area he sleeps to make accident cleanup easier.


----------



## Road Guy

yes your really have to ditch pull ups and diapers, they don't really realize they are sitting in their own sticky shit until they are wearing only underwear. If you go a week in underwear only and they don't notice to make an attempt to "self potty" they probably are not ready.. its misereable but its worth it.. went through it 3 times..was never any fun!


----------



## csb

Peer pressure is pretty powerful. That's what tipped the scales for us- our day care lady stepped in and he was trained in two days.


----------



## ktulu

ramnares said:


> So other than the online tips available, what are some things you guys have done that worked well for potty training?


Honestly? Daycare.

When we switched daycares, we brought a stack of pull ups for our little girl. Her daycare teacher handed them back to us. She told us to bring her 5 pairs of panties. In 2 weeks, she was potty trained.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks guys, will talk to the missus and get her buy in and try to do this while we're both off on Christmas break.


----------



## Road Guy

its the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## ktulu

FLBuff started this thread as a result of the Expecting thread. Our wives were pregnant at the time, and our little girls were born less than a week apart. I always think, "man where has the time gone?" when I see people posting in this and the Expacting thread.

Hopefully FLBuff will post a picture of his girl, but here is mine from this past weekend at her State Gymnastics meet in Mobile. She finished 5th in her age group. Will be 7 in February.


----------



## FLBuff PE

^Because of this, I will always feel a connection to you! Here's mini-Buff 1 last winter, skiing a black diamond with me:

And here she is with mini-Buff 2, this past spring.

And I agree...time flies!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Was gonna put up a picture of my girls at the beach yesterday. Tells me file it too big. Ah well, they love the beach! Wish we lived there.


----------



## NJmike PE

We went to the mall this morning for pics with Santa. Yeah, quite the CF


----------



## knight1fox3

StillNotA PE said:


> Was gonna put up a picture of my girls at the beach yesterday. Tells me file it too big. Ah well, they love the beach! Wish we lived there.


Too big to just attach to a post, yes. But you can host the picture at TinyPic, Photobucket, etc. and then post the link here.


----------



## NJmike PE

Show them the ways of the Force, Master Fox


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

knight1fox3 said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was gonna put up a picture of my girls at the beach yesterday. Tells me file it too big. Ah well, they love the beach! Wish we lived there.
> 
> 
> 
> Too big to just attach to a post, yes. But you can host the picture at TinyPic, Photobucket, etc. and then post the link here.
Click to expand...

Eh, I'm in the lazy Sunday mood today. So, not gonna happen.


----------



## Dleg

My little girl was 9 when I first joined EB. She is becoming an adult in 3 weeks.... where does the time go? Seriously....

It's hard to believe just what a short time has passed since she was a little kid, and now she is applying for colleges, working out so she can (hopefully) pass the service academy fitness tests, etc.


----------



## knight1fox3

StillNotA PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was gonna put up a picture of my girls at the beach yesterday. Tells me file it too big. Ah well, they love the beach! Wish we lived there.
> 
> 
> 
> Too big to just attach to a post, yes. But you can host the picture at TinyPic, Photobucket, etc. and then post the link here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, I'm in the lazy Sunday mood today. So, not gonna happen.
Click to expand...

Based on your track record with jello shots, this is not surprising.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was gonna put up a picture of my girls at the beach yesterday. Tells me file it too big. Ah well, they love the beach! Wish we lived there.
> 
> 
> 
> Too big to just attach to a post, yes. But you can host the picture at TinyPic, Photobucket, etc. and then post the link here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, I'm in the lazy Sunday mood today. So, not gonna happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on your track record with jello shots, this is not surprising.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## knight1fox3

Those with daughters might appreciate this. Pretty epic. LOL

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzyQx6AL1MQ


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

View attachment 6942
View attachment 6943


----------



## matt267 PE

StillNotA PE said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


that's a little hardcore, don't you think?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> that's a little hardcore, don't you think?
Click to expand...



SNAPE's taking the, "If you're going to do it might as well go all the way" approach on this one.


----------



## Supe

SHOTS, SHOTS, SHOTS, SHOTS-SHOTS, SHOTS!


----------



## engineergurl

interesting conversation in the Kids thread lol


----------



## NJmike PE

this is why we can't have nice things


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> this is why we can't have nice things


+1

Would you expect anything less with this crowd?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is why we can't have nice things
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Would you expect anything less with this crowd?
Click to expand...

negative ghostrider.


----------



## P-E

My son was so excited about the results release he peed himself.....while he was napping on the couch, ugh.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

power-engineer said:


> My son was so excited about the results release he peed himself.....while he was napping on the couch, ugh.




Make sure you sign your name, PE on that diaper just to see how it looks...


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son was so excited about the results release he peed himself.....while he was napping on the couch, ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you sign your name, PE on that diaper just to see how it looks...
Click to expand...

I'll sign it peed. He was messing around with my stamp the other night.


----------



## P-E

So I have to wear a suit a couple times a year; mrs holiday party tonight is one of them. Son says as I'm putting on the jacket, "daddy, what are you going to be?"....what do you mean?...."..for Halloween!"....a business man I guess"


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick is funny, when it comes to treats. Ice cream has to be plain vanilla or straight up strawberry. nothing else on it. he wont eat cake or cupcakes, if vanilla he will take a bite then be done. I made fudge for snack day today at work and he could not get enough of it last night. I think the fact it has a boat load of marshmallows in it has to the reason he likes it.


----------



## snickerd3

today is Pajama Day at school for minisnick. They are going to watch Frozen and have popcorn. This is their "Holiday" party of sorts.


----------



## ventilator

snickerd3 said:


> today is Pajama Day at school for minisnick. They are going to watch Frozen and have popcorn. This is their "Holiday" party of sorts.


Haha weird, it's pajama day at my kids school to except they are watching polar express and having hot chocolate.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Watched Polar Express with mini-Ram and his mom yesterday. It's one of her favorite movies. He stuck around for most of it but he's not old enough to sit through an entire movie yet.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ventilator said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> today is Pajama Day at school for minisnick. They are going to watch Frozen and have popcorn. This is their "Holiday" party of sorts.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha weird, it's pajama day at my kids school to except they are watching polar express and having hot chocolate.
Click to expand...

Ditto with mine...hey are you in TX?


----------



## ventilator

Im in FL, winter break starts next week. Maybe the days match up b/c of matching breaks and lots of kids prob gone today so they do it on thursday?


----------



## NJmike PE

so apparently NJ #2 just went #2 on the potty. Hallelujah, it's a Christmas miracle! Maybe I can finally begin to get him out of diapers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So what's the secret Mike...how'd you do it???


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> So what's the secret Mike...how'd you do it???


I told Mrs NJ to handle it. Delegation of duty (duty, lol) my friend

EDIT: that and we were running low on pull ups


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's it then, I'll just refuse to buy more pull-ups and hope that the threat of running around in his poop will stir mini-Ram into action.


----------



## snickerd3

#2 in the potty was happening a long time for us before the pee thing clicked. The way pull ups held #2 was apparently icky or uncomfortable for minisnick.


----------



## Supe

Sat through Junior's holiday plan the other night. It was "Frozen." Mother of God, I wanted to shoot myself. Less because of the pitchy, tone deaf kids, than for the asshole parents. First thing they say was everyone please sit down (this is in a cafeteria). So what do all the assholes do? Sit on top of the tables or stand, and hold their f*cking billboard sized iPads in the f*cking air so nobody can see a damned thing. I hope the guy in front of me appreciates the audio on his film when he rewatches is, since it will contain a considerable amount of "this would be a lot better if a few assholes would FOLLOW THE RULES AND SIT THE HELL DOWN SO EVERYONE CAN SEE, LIKE THESE IDIOTS SITTING RIGHT IN FRONT OF US."


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> That's it then, I'll just refuse to buy more pull-ups and hope that the threat of running around in his poop will stir mini-Ram into action.


tried that one and he didn't seem to mind. Had to resort to bribes. Chocolate worked.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Supe said:


> Sat through Junior's holiday plan the other night. It was "Frozen." Mother of God, I wanted to shoot myself. Less because of the pitchy, tone deaf kids, than for the asshole parents. First thing they say was everyone please sit down (this is in a cafeteria). So what do all the assholes do? Sit on top of the tables or stand, and hold their f*cking billboard sized iPads in the f*cking air so nobody can see a damned thing. I hope the guy in front of me appreciates the audio on his film when he rewatches is, since it will contain a considerable amount of "this would be a lot better if a few assholes would FOLLOW THE RULES AND SIT THE HELL DOWN SO EVERYONE CAN SEE, LIKE THESE IDIOTS SITTING RIGHT IN FRONT OF US."


My daughter's was not frozen, but the same thing happened at hers and we were in the last row. It sucked! They told us to be patient because they are working to get the auditorium finished (in construction), and won't have to hold these things in cafeterias anymore. I just wonder how they plan to manage all these kid plays with one auditorium for all the kids in this town (all kids go to the same school, there are just separate campuses for the different grade levels).


----------



## Supe

What blows my mind is that they built a new elementary school with a good sized student population, and didn't build a big gym or auditorium in it. It was packed in there, and they had to have different grades do different shows on different nights just to make it manageable.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> Sat through Junior's holiday plan the other night. It was "Frozen." Mother of God, I wanted to shoot myself. Less because of the pitchy, tone deaf kids, than for the asshole parents. First thing they say was everyone please sit down (this is in a cafeteria). So what do all the assholes do? Sit on top of the tables or stand, and hold their f*cking billboard sized iPads in the f*cking air so nobody can see a damned thing. I hope the guy in front of me appreciates the audio on his film when he rewatches is, since it will contain a considerable amount of "this would be a lot better if a few assholes would FOLLOW THE RULES AND SIT THE HELL DOWN SO EVERYONE CAN SEE, LIKE THESE IDIOTS SITTING RIGHT IN FRONT OF US."


Ah the joys of the elementary school pageants. I hope you came through loud and clear on their recording. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

So I've have a pretty Damn good day. Raise, bonus, recently joined the volunteer fd and got my gear and keys to the fire house. On top of all that, NJ #3 took her first steps tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

Awesome way to end the year mike.


----------



## Ble_PE

Nice Mike!

It looks like both of the ble kids are sick right now. Mini-ble1 has had a cough for a few days, but he seemed to be getting better, but this morning both kids woke up crying saying that their ears were hurting. Mrs. ble is taking them to the dr now. I hope it isn't anything too bad and that they can start to recover quickly, or else this is going to be a crappy Christmas.


----------



## FLBuff PE

If they have ear infections, the mini-Buffs are usually a ton better after 1 dose of antibiotics. I hope it is the same for the mini-Bles, so that you can be SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMASTIME.


----------



## snickerd3

on the way to daycare this morning I was given explicit instructions on what we have to do tonight in preparation for Santa. We have to put the cookies we made this weekend on a plate and put it on the table. Santa needs a glass of milk in a Glass cup...no plastic cups for the man in red. Then we need two bowls of water. one for rudolph alone and the other for the rest of the reindeer to share. Each bowl needs a note attached so Santa knows which bowl of water to give to which reindeer since they aren't allowed in the house.


----------



## csb

We're so bad with Santa. We can't remember what we did from year to year, so it's different every year.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are finally asleep.

Time to go eat some cookies and drink some milk...

Also need to hide the celery left for the reindeer. There were no carrots in the fridge so it was decided that Rudolph would be happy with celery...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Anyone sprinkle reindeer food on their front lawn? Kids always end up with it from school...its oatmeal and glitter.


----------



## matt267 PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Anyone sprinkle reindeer food on their front lawn? Kids always end up with it from school...its oatmeal and glitter.


Yup, at 10 o clock in the rain.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> on the way to daycare this morning I was given explicit instructions on what we have to do tonight in preparation for Santa. We have to put the cookies we made this weekend on a plate and put it on the table. Santa needs a glass of milk in a Glass cup...no plastic cups for the man in red. Then we need two bowls of water. one for rudolph alone and the other for the rest of the reindeer to share. Each bowl needs a note attached so Santa knows which bowl of water to give to which reindeer since they aren't allowed in the house.


Why does Rudolph get preferential treatment? Sounds like deer racism to me


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

In today's society, different is the only way to go. Conforming is no longer allowed.


----------



## P-E

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Anyone sprinkle reindeer food on their front lawn? Kids always end up with it from school...its oatmeal and glitter.


We go with reindeer poop. You have get out there early before the neighbors get up.


----------



## snickerd3

this is a repeat for my FB friends but it still makes me laugh thinking about it so I am going to share again.

While in the restroom at a store this weekend, minisnick yells , "bombs away!" just before he goes poop. It was loud enough that someone walking by the restroom would have heard. I explained one doesn't say such things out in public, and he repeated the phrase in a whisper for the next deposit. Just glad there was no one else in the restroom at the same time.


----------



## MA_PE

Speaking of "bombs away". My wife got our son these for Xmas

http://www.homewetbar.com/bombs-away-shot-glass-set-p-3392.html


----------



## P-E

Mini p-e said yesterday "I have something brown in my belly


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hey Mike, you know this kid??

http://rare.us/story/video-captures-a-little-boy-absolutely-destroying-a-dollar-store-before-a-stranger-steps-in/


----------



## matt267 PE

Kicked ass in settlers of catan and guess who.

We're on to candy land next.


----------



## P-E

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Hey Mike, you know this kid??
> 
> http://rare.us/story/video-captures-a-little-boy-absolutely-destroying-a-dollar-store-before-a-stranger-steps-in/


My son's playroom looks like that store after every play date


----------



## matt267 PE

Daughter just handed me my ass in memory.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Anyone heard of the game "Pop the Pig"....um yeah, that's what we're playing.


----------



## P-E

Not a game. Mrs says that a lot.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

^^^ Must have went to the same school Mike did for charming the ladies


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP2PlE41wpE


----------



## snickerd3

i think minisnick has been ready for winter break to be over for awhile. Being at daycare all day has started to bug him.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So mini-Ram has taken a sudden disliking to the cold weather during the day. At night, even with the heat down to 50 in the house, he needs the fan to sleep. However, during the day we can't get him out unless we're taking him directly to the car.


----------



## P-E

No worries




Summer is coming


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ #3 turns 1 today. We are having a party this afternoon and of course, weather is screwing things up. Wintery mix forecasted this afternoon. Not to mention the St00pid cold that is still lingering in thw NJ house.


----------



## matt267 PE

Wasn't #3 born during a blizzard? Snow today is only fitting.


----------



## NJmike PE

Very true Matt. Every one of the NJ kids were born around major snow events. Very fitting in deed


----------



## matt267 PE

Be safe, and have fun.

Edit: that would have been good advice for you 22 months ago.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

NJmike PE said:


> NJ #3 turns 1 today. We are having a party this afternoon and of course, weather is screwing things up. Wintery mix forecasted this afternoon. Not to mention the St00pid cold that is still lingering in thw NJ house.




Better get busy working on #4...don't want to have too many years between spawns.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sounds like more fun for Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ #3 turns 1 today. We are having a party this afternoon and of course, weather is screwing things up. Wintery mix forecasted this afternoon. Not to mention the St00pid cold that is still lingering in thw NJ house.
> 
> 
> 
> Better get busy working on #4...don't want to have too many years between spawns.
Click to expand...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

The way things are going, Mike #4 will come out looking more like the couch than Mrs. Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> The way things are going, Mike #4 will come out looking more like the couch than Mrs. Mike.


This is true, but if he/she looks like the mailman shits gonna get real.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

NJmike PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way things are going, Mike #4 will come out looking more like the couch than Mrs. Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true, but if he/she looks like the mailman shits gonna get real.
Click to expand...



Whenever one of my college buddies has a kid, the first question asked is "Does it look like me?"


----------



## P-E




----------



## NJmike PE

So Mrs NJ just informed me that she was working with #1 and taught her addition, subtraction and to read sentences. In other news, #2 still $h!ts in his pants.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ just like dad.


----------



## Supe

NJmike PE said:


> So Mrs NJ just informed me that she was working with #1 and taught her addition, subtraction and to read sentences. In other news, #2 still $h!ts in his pants.




Better tell her to stop now, or else she will fail her common core curriculum when she starts school.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Supe said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Mrs NJ just informed me that she was working with #1 and taught her addition, subtraction and to read sentences. In other news, #2 still $h!ts in his pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Better tell her to stop now, or else she will fail her common core curriculum when she starts school.
Click to expand...

So glad we don't have that crap here.


----------



## knight1fox3

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Mrs NJ just informed me that she was working with #1 and taught her addition, subtraction and to read sentences. In other news, #2 still $h!ts in his pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Better tell her to stop now, or else she will fail her common core curriculum when she starts school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So glad we don't have that crap here *yet.*
Click to expand...

Fixt.


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Mrs NJ just informed me that she was working with #1 and taught her addition, subtraction and to read sentences. In other news, #2 still $h!ts in his pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Better tell her to stop now, or else she will fail her common core curriculum when she starts school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CSo glad we don't have that crap here *yet.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixt.
Click to expand...

When you doo I hear you'll be able to turn it into water.


----------



## engineergurl

power-engineer said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Mrs NJ just informed me that she was working with #1 and taught her addition, subtraction and to read sentences. In other news, #2 still $h!ts in his pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Better tell her to stop now, or else she will fail her common core curriculum when she starts school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CSo glad we don't have that crap here *yet.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you doo *doo,* I hear you'll be able to turn it into water.
Click to expand...

fixt


----------



## P-E

engineergurl said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Mrs NJ just informed me that she was working with #1 and taught her addition, subtraction and to read sentences. In other news, #2 still $h!ts in his pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Better tell her to stop now, or else she will fail her common core curriculum when she starts school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CSo glad we don't have that crap here *yet.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you doo *doo,* I hear you'll be able to turn it into water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fixt
Click to expand...

Although I couldn't give two doos, I liked one doo better.


----------



## snickerd3

school was cancelled yesterday due to the super icey conditions lots of raina nd below freezing temps sunday caused. minisnick and I cuddled and watched Mary poppins (his first time seeing it). He liked the horse race and the chimney top scenes. He mentioned several times mommy this is a long movie.

He and I also started knitting him a new scarf on one of my looms. Adult scarfs are way to long. He picked out the yarn he wanted and we took turns back and forth, not done yet, but he will have done half of it himself by the time we are done.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick somehow managed to put holes in both knees of two pairs of denim jeans!!! I got iron on patches and he actually seeks out those pants now. i figured he would hate them


----------



## Lumber Jim

My youngest is 1 today!!


----------



## P-E

Lumber Jim said:


> My youngest is 1 today!!


Happy birthday mini lumber.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My oldest has the flu, came down with it last night! Perfect ending to a crappy week.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Mini-Buff #1 has started her Saturday ski lessons, and her instructor this year set out these goals for the group: ski ALL the black diamond runs on the mountain, including improving mogul skiing (turn shape, speed, rythym, etc.), and a LOFTY goal of starting the double blacks. HFS. She's not even 7 yet!


----------



## Road Guy

At that rate in 2 more years she'll be bored with anything but backcountry skiing!


----------



## knight1fox3

And when will the cat skiing and heli-drop lessons begin? LOL

Next up, the K-12!


----------



## Road Guy

Question – if traffic sucks heading up the mountains (&amp; it will) can I let my 15 year old drive while I enjoy a CAB as long as I stay under the legal limit?


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> Question – if traffic sucks heading up the mountains (&amp; it will) can I let my 15 year old drive while I enjoy a CAB as long as I stay under the legal limit?


Did you do it? I mean stay under the legal limit?


----------



## NJmike PE

So NJ #3 is now walking. Turned 1 yo two weeks ago and began walking this week. Just waiting on #2 to stop shitting his pants and life will be good.


----------



## Supe

Prayers for my boss' daughter and future grandson. Her water broke two months ahead of schedule. I believe they're going to try to keep her hospitalized to prevent infection and prolong the pregnancy three weeks until they're comfortable enough with lung development.


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn... Definitely in my prayers. Keep us posted.


----------



## Supe

Will do. She's in good hands, but has had a very frustrating pregnancy, with other complications earlier on (low fluid, etc).


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Supe said:


> Prayers for my boss' daughter and future grandson. Her water broke two months ahead of schedule. I believe they're going to try to keep her hospitalized to prevent infection and prolong the pregnancy three weeks until they're comfortable enough with lung development.


Praying! My little sister has gone through similar, with three miscarriages and one stillbirth. Last pregnancy her baby was born at 26 weeks (last May) and baby is doing very good. Some advice, if your not in an medically advanced area, and baby comes early, request to be transferred. Saved my nieces life when she was lifeflighted to Houston.


----------



## Supe

Thankfully she's in a good hospital in a large metropolitan area. Can't get much better within a 3-4 hour drive (Duke is arguably the only better medical center in the state).


----------



## P-E

Supe said:


> Prayers for my boss' daughter and future grandson. Her water broke two months ahead of schedule. I believe they're going to try to keep her hospitalized to prevent infection and prolong the pregnancy three weeks until they're comfortable enough with lung development.


Supe, We went through the same thing. Our son was born 8+ weeks early. It was 6 weeks in the NICU and lots of delays. Five years later he is nearly caught up. You can PM me if your boss has any questions regarding what to expect.

P-E.


----------



## Supe

Thanks, all. She posted up again. They said the heart already sounds fully developed, and if they can make it at least one week and get the baby to 4 lbs, it cuts the risk substantially, so they're hoping to at least get to that point. She seems to be doing well, just bummed that she can't see much of her 5 year old until after the birth.


----------



## Lumber Jim

^^^ Prayers for the best outcome!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My day started out with my youngest waking me up to tell me my oldest was crying and covered in blood!


----------



## MA_PE

Yikes. I hope things are ok at the snape house.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn snape. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Best of luck Supe. Hope everything is ok Snape.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yes, sorry was a crazy day. This is my autistic daughter, who didn't speak until she was 5. After cleaning her up, we found out it was a nosebleed. But sure was a heck of a way to wake up.

I didn't know nosebleeds bled that much! And, no, I've never had one.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I spent today in training.


----------



## matt267 PE

Glad everything is ok smott.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Me too! Believe me, I was freaking out more than she was.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mini-ram had his first serious boo boo today. Managed to pull a glass from the table when no one was watching and then tried to pick up the broken pieces. Washed and bandaged but he keeps trying to pull the bandage off.

Also realized that I need to purchase kiddy bandages...


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Mini-ram had his first serious boo boo today. Managed to pull a glass from the table when no one was watching and then tried to pick up the broken pieces. Washed and bandaged but he keeps trying to pull the bandage off.
> 
> Also realized that I need to purchase kiddy bandages...


negative. Just use duct tape.

Seriously though, I hope he's OK.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Mini-ram had his first serious boo boo today. Managed to pull a glass from the table when no one was watching and then tried to pick up the broken pieces. Washed and bandaged but he keeps trying to pull the bandage off.
> 
> Also realized that I need to purchase kiddy bandages...


Awwww poor kid! Hope he heals soon and stops pulling bandages off.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks guys. He's gotten over his obsession with pulling the bandage off. Was a bit awful seeing him run up to me/wife going owie.


----------



## MA_PE

Ram: glad he's ok and done peeling off the band-aids


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks MA


----------



## FLBuff PE

[email protected] Mini-Buff 2 has the flu, and a raging ear infection. Buff family is going on Tamiflu.


----------



## MA_PE

it's amazing how much of that crap is going around.


----------



## Supe

Junior's bus stop looked like a ghost town.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No kidding. I rarely ( meaning never) get sick and have the flu right now! It's been bad this year, and supposedly the shot is not as effective due to a mutation in the virus. So people who would be protected, aren't.


----------



## NJmike PE

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=2655&amp;p=7257531

along a similar thought process, this is the only bathing suit that I intend to allow my daughters to wear


----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE

that works too

EDIT: except for the skank in the middle. too much leg and clavicle.


----------



## Supe

And open toes? A bit too risque for my tastes.


----------



## NJmike PE

Supe said:


> And open toes? A bit too risque for my tastes.


Thanks. I missed that. Deal breaker. back to the Amish wear


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

But the Amish are showing off their calves? You may need to resort to some sort of ideal combination.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back on topic, mini-Ram had his first official snow day. Ran around outside, climbed a mound of snow and promptly fell face first into it. Rescued, red faced, by Mrs. Ram and taken back into the safety (and warmth) of the house.


----------



## MA_PE

I did that yesterday too, but there was no one to rescue me.


----------



## csb

The other night my husband and son entered into a deal where they were allowed to throw one ball at each other's nuts. It's like living in a fraternity sometimes. My husband pointed out that I couldn't play and my kid answered, "She's got the biggest nuts, but hers are on her chest."

I had to walk away.

Also, I think they should spend less time fishing together.


----------



## envirotex

^^^My house is the same way. I'm the only one under 6-feet tall, and somedays, I feel like the scrawny kid in the locker room.


----------



## FLBuff PE

It's the opposite for me. I live in a house full of females. One is 37, one is 7 and one is 2. Life will be a lot of fun in about 10 years. /sarcasm


----------



## csb

Start building a shed to hide in now.


----------



## matt267 PE

You might want to start drinking now too.


----------



## NJmike PE

FLBuff PE said:


> It's the opposite for me. I live in a house full of females. One is 37, one is 7 and one is 2. Life will be a lot of fun in about 10 years. /sarcasm


similar scenario at the NJ house. 34, 5 and 1. And when their friend decides to visit them all at the same time, because know that is a proven fact, That's when I grab the boy and say FTS, we're going to the fire house.


----------



## Supe

One adult female, one junior female, two female dogs...


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> The other night my husband and son entered into a deal where they were allowed to throw one ball at each other's nuts. It's like living in a fraternity sometimes. My husband pointed out that I couldn't play and my kid answered, "She's got the biggest nuts, but hers are on her chest."
> 
> I had to walk away.
> 
> Also, I think they should spend less time fishing together.


:lmao:


----------



## ventilator

csb said:


> The other night my husband and son entered into a deal where they were allowed to throw one ball at each other's nuts. It's like living in a fraternity sometimes. My husband pointed out that I couldn't play and my kid answered, "She's got the biggest nuts, but hers are on her chest."
> 
> I had to walk away.
> 
> Also, I think they should spend less time fishing together.


I played a similar game growing up with cousins, had to roll the ball on the floor and if the person it was rolled at flinched/blocked the ball then whoever rolled it got to punch them. I'm just waiting to see what kind of dumb crap my kids come up with when they are a few years older.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Supe said:


> One adult female, one junior female, two female dogs...


Four females at my house under one roof.

I feel sorry for my brother, four kids, all girls.


----------



## matt267 PE

I've never been so proud.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Your kid has her priorities straight Matt.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And....we're back in the Queen Elsa costume today! Gettin my $ worth, for sure.


----------



## NJmike PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> And....we're back in the Queen Elsa costume today! Gettin my $ worth, for sure.


Same here. She'd wear it to this evening's party if I'd let her.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

We're off to Disney World in a couple weeks. I expect to be surrounded by a sea of Elsas. I should keep a count while I'm there just for the heck of it.


----------



## Supe

I would turn it into a drinking game. Makes Magic Kingdom more tolerable.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I suspect that turning it into a drinking game would have me comatose within the first 30 mins or so. Also, I don't think a completely wasted dad is what they envisioned with the whole Disney Makes Memories thing.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> .... don't think a completely wasted dad is what they envisioned with the whole Disney Makes Memories thing.


Are you kidding? That would provide years of entertaining stories and possibly a few court dates too.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey, my spouse wants to do one of those frozen themed disney cruises.....I'm serious. Should be frozentastic.


----------



## matt267 PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Hey, my spouse wants to do one of those frozen themed disney cruises.....I'm serious. Should be frozentastic.


Happy spouse = happy house


----------



## Supe

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Hey, my spouse wants to do one of those frozen themed disney cruises.....I'm serious. Should be frozentastic.




The words "murder-suicide" come to mind.


----------



## NJmike PE

Supe said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, my spouse wants to do one of those frozen themed disney cruises.....I'm serious. Should be frozentastic.
> 
> 
> 
> The words "murder-suicide" come to mind.
Click to expand...

Remind us all how frozen on ice was?


----------



## matt267 PE

I quite enjoyed frozen on ice. Thank you very much.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I quite enjoyed frozen on ice. Thank you very much.


:facepalm:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban him!


----------



## matt267 PE

did I mention they served over priced beer?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> did I mention they served over priced beer?


Must

Have

OP beer!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Over priced beer...Well I'm sold.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wait, is it also irresistibly watered down?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Wait, is it also irresistibly watered down?




Actually, they open the can and pour it right in front of you. But, I think it was Coors, so I guess it comes watered down.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

http://dclnews.com/2015/01/22/land-of-frozen-coming-to-disney-cruise-line-this-summer/

Here it is!


----------



## Road Guy

I think that would be too much for me to be honest... I always wanted to do the Disney cruise but those things are just twice what even a regular cruise is..... If yah got the coin you should go, let it go, don't worry about it anymore! Let it go.....


----------



## csb

We have friends that like to cruise and they said the Disney cruise was the best one they had ever been on.


----------



## P-E

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did I mention they served over priced beer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must
> 
> Have
> 
> OP beer!
Click to expand...

Down with OPB


----------



## NJmike PE

So nj#1 turned 5 today. My God, how the thyme flies.


----------



## P-E

My 5 yr old asked the other day "what are these rolling balls doing in my peepee ?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Seeing all this disney and frozen discussion makes me happy that I have 2 boys who are both way past the cartoon stage in life.


----------



## csb

power-engineer said:


> My 5 yr old asked the other day "what are these rolling balls doing in my peepee ?


----------



## FLBuff PE

NJmike PE said:


> So nj#1 turned 5 today. My God, how the thyme flies.


MiniBuff 1 is 7 today.


----------



## Master slacker

Mini-MS 2 turned 3 today. Why is it that all these "year" numbers going by makes me a bit sad?

Before Christmas, we had a 4 and 2 year old. Now we have a 5 and 3 year old.


----------



## MA_PE

you can still use 60 months and 36 months. That's what they do with car loans.


----------



## Master slacker

but these loans are probably going to last 264 months... AND I CAN'T PAY THEM OFF EARLY!


----------



## MA_PE

and there's the questions of additional loans and the duration certainly isn't locked at 264 months


----------



## P-E

More like 18 years to life.


----------



## NJmike PE

So nj #1 is having her first sleep over. Giggling 5 yo girls running around thus house


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm 100% certain Frozen was played in your house tonight Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Even better. She got a frozen karaoke machine from my parents. Yeah, they hate me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's the fun in being grandparents I suppose. All filled up with candy and getting hyper? Time for mom and dad to pick you up. You love Frozen and want to sing the song 10 times consecutively? Sure, here's a karaoke machine...


----------



## matt267 PE

How fun, my daughter threw up this morning, twice.


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you catch it?


----------



## matt267 PE

Nope! I stepped out of the slash zone, and told her it was ok to continue and puke right where she was. One mound of puke on the floor is easier to clean then a trail of puke to the bathroom.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Prepping for the flight down to Florida next week. Wife sees that I have money in the iTunes account (loaded there from iTunes gift cards that I got as gifts) and goes crazy buying kiddie shows for my son for the flight.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hope your daughter's ok Matt!


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks Ram.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wow! Hope she is ok.

For the record, that's not a good policy if she were still in bed. I've cleaned up too many beds and kids from middle of the night pukes. If only they would stick their head over the side of the bed.


----------



## matt267 PE

yeah, we've done the 2AM musical bedsheets game. Luckily, it's been a while.


----------



## MA_PE

if the kids went to bed queasy we'd park a plastic bucket next to the bed. They named it "bucky" and it came in handy a few times. The middle of the night shower/bed change is a PITA.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids are cute. Unless it's 2AM and they're covered in vomit.

Luckily, she's been fine most of the day after puking this morning. Tomorrow is another snow day so she'll have another day to "rest." (FYI, my ADHA child never rests.)


----------



## matt267 PE

One standard issue mop bucket is being provided bedside.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My kid is eating king cake for breakfast. She went to sleep last night before she could get a piece of cake. Don't judge, donuts aren't any better.


----------



## knight1fox3

Saw this sitting on the table this morning. LadyFox has re-entered the realm it seems. LOL


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Saw this sitting on the table this morning. LadyFox has re-entered the realm it seems. LOL


Awesome! Alliance or Horde?

For the horde!!!!

My spouse plays both, but her guild and main are on horde. I only have my one toon that I play.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oh, and if you're into the lore, they have a warcraft movie coming out next year, in case you didn't know.


----------



## knight1fox3

She really enjoys playing Horde more. Is it possible you're on the same server?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Emerald Dream....it's a RPPvP server. I'm there because my spouse is big into both RP and PvP. I don't do either.


----------



## knight1fox3

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Emerald Dream....it's a RPPvP server. I'm there because my spouse is big into both RP and PvP. I don't do either.


You will learn PvP....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

knight1fox3 said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald Dream....it's a RPPvP server. I'm there because my spouse is big into both RP and PvP. I don't do either.
> 
> 
> 
> You will learn PvP....
Click to expand...

Not sure about that. When you live with someone who is Battlemster, Conquerer, working on Kahn....and you still suck, not gonna happen.


----------



## knight1fox3

I find your lack of faith disturbing....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I find your lack of faith disturbing....


I play for the world events, darkmoon faire, pet battles(although I've gotten out of this), and the like. When my wife wants to do something together, I go, but she has to tell me what the mechanics are in LFR and such. And yeah, I don't play enough to really learn what all my skills do in which combos.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Speaking of kids, my five year old should be a wow pro in a couple of years, if not sooner.

Getting game time is a huge motivator for her, she just loves to play.


----------



## Supe

Junior wrote a pre-momothers day poem, which included the rhyming of "mommy" with "deep fried salami." I was a gem.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Supe said:


> Junior wrote a pre-momothers day poem, which included the rhyming of "mommy" with "deep fried salami." I was a gem.


Lol! I can only imagine!


----------



## NJmike PE

so NJ #2 started using the potty today. Mrs NJ decided to push him to really start today and after 4 accidents this morning, he has been peeing like a champ. Hopefully this is the beginning of only having one kid in diapers. I hate buying diapers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mini-Ram is vomiting and has a fever and cough. Spending the morning with him in the ER


----------



## matt267 PE

Hope he feels better soon. Try not to catch the vomit with your hands either.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> Hope he feels better soon. Try not to catch the vomit with your hands either.


+1. Best wishes Ram


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks guys, finally back home but he's still not quite himself. I haven't caught any vomit yet, the bedsheets and car seat took a hit though.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it the flu? Hope he gets a good night sleep.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Blood tests show it's the flu and another virus. He's been sleeping a lot. Normally it's impossible to get him to stay still. Doctor said give it a couple days and if there isn't any improvement bring him back in.


----------



## MA_PE

Hope he feels better and a return trip is not in the cards. Good luck


----------



## NJmike PE

Sorry to hear ram. I don't endorse catching repeat vomit so you made the right call there.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks guys, he's doing much better this morning. Took the day off to make sure there aren't any relapses.


----------



## kevo_55

Ram, glad to hear the little guy is on the up and up!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks Kevo! Looks like it's that time of year. A good friend of mine has two kids and both have identical symptoms.


----------



## willsee

I'm over this winter.

2 year old son:

Flu x 2

Double ear infection

Pink eye

Falling down a flight of stairs

Foot and mouth disease

Probably something else i forgot

7 week old daughter:

Normal newborn stuff of not sleeping

stomach virus

reflux

gas

wife:

variety of things from having the baby plus stuck in the house with two kids

sheesh


----------



## snickerd3

still sending minisnick to day care so I can sleep or do things while snickette (6 weeks) is sleeping.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Damn willsee glad you made it out of that ordeal ok. Hope the kids and wife are ok.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hope everyone feel better soon Willsee!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wow, hope all of you with sick kids/family get them well soon!


----------



## willsee

and today he woke up with 104 fever...strep.

perfectly fine yesterday and now that.

I feel bad for my wife more than anything, adjusting to taking care of two kids by herself all day long, especially when they've been sick.


----------



## matt267 PE

Willsee, go buy flowers for wifey and beer for yourself.


----------



## P-E

5 yr old son likes toy story This morning he grabs buzz lightyear and says "I don't have a Woody today


----------



## willsee

I bought her wine and beer and me bourbon. He's still sick this morning going back to the doctor.


----------



## P-E

Will. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> ....I don't have a Woody today




They have a pill for that.


----------



## knight1fox3

How does one exactly _get_ pneumonia?


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> How does one exactly _get_ pneumonia?




viral or bacterial among other things... pneumonia just means that there is a specific inflammation in the lungs


----------



## knight1fox3

So you really don't "get" pneumonia (like from something or someone), but it's something that develops on its own?


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> So you really don't "get" pneumonia (like from something or someone), but it's something that develops on its own?




yes

so if you have the flu, you can get pneumonia

if you have excessive mucus because of allergies you can get pneumonia

if you have a bacterial infection or viral infection in your lungs you get pneumonia

heck get strep throat you can get pneumonia

the contagion might not cause pneumonia in everyone or make everyone even all that sick depending on their immune system


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you really don't "get" pneumonia (like from something or someone), but it's something that develops on its own?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> so if you have the flu, you can get pneumonia
> 
> if you have excessive mucus because of allergies you can get pneumonia
> 
> if you have a bacterial infection or viral infection in your lungs you get pneumonia
> 
> heck get strep throat you can get pneumonia
> 
> the contagion might not cause pneumonia in everyone or make everyone even all that sick depending on their immune system
Click to expand...

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## matt267 PE

Holy shit! That mother/daughter battle was f'n epic!


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter told me that she decided to "spend the whole day" with me while I'm studying with the School of PE today. Let's see how long into the 8 hour day she lasts.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Start a betting pool! My vote is 15 mins.


----------



## matt267 PE

she has her DS and some legos. That'll keep her busy for some time. She's been good so far, but class doesn't start until 10AM. So 15 min might be it after class.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Couldn't let my son get anywhere near my study material. Of course he was about 18 months old at the time. He wanted to highlight and write on everything.

Good luck studying Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

She already bailed.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

How long after the class started did she last?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> How long after the class started did she last?


she bailed 30min before it even started.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well it's the thought that counts...right?


----------



## Supe

Junior is 8, is already "budding", and has asked mom for a training bra. FML.


----------



## matt267 PE

At 8? Gook luck with that. My daughter is 7 and better hold off a few more years.


----------



## Supe

Yeah, no shit. Must be something in the water. Here I was, thinking I would at least have a few more years before I had to start cleaning my guns in front of all the boys.


----------



## Road Guy

It gets worse, wait until your daughter is almost 14 and you go running with her, and you get lots of creepy looks from people like you're at dirty old man and her dad


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> It gets worse, wait until your daughter is almost 14 *and you go running with her*, and you get lots of creepy looks from people like you're at dirty old man and her dad




#DIV/0! ERROR


----------



## P-E

Supe said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets worse, wait until your daughter is almost 14 *and you go running with her*, and you get lots of creepy looks from people like you're at dirty old man and her dad
> 
> 
> 
> #DIV/0! ERROR
Click to expand...

"..Lots of creepy looks.." Especially if you're wearing a jogging bra too.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## snickerd3

they were learning about baby chicks and the process eggs go through before they end up on the grocery store cooler shelf at school as part of ag in the class. this sunday after church, minisnick asked us with some slight confusion to his thoughts...he knows chickens hatch from eggs as they learned in school last week. They must have had a god created the animals discussion in the kids church because he asked how god could make chickens without eggs. The whole which came first the chicken or the egg argument.


----------



## Lumber Jim

^ I use that argument all the time in my engineering projects.

Smart kid!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I kinda love that my daughter still comes downstairs to sit with me in the mornings. Even though I can't really study with her on my lap.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> I kinda love that my daughter still comes downstairs to sit with me in the mornings. Even though I can't really study with her on my lap.


Take it while you can, even if it slows you down a bit.


----------



## P-E

My little one was a ring bearer at a wedding today. Precious.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Easter!!! Lots of sugar loaded kids today!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Found out today our 15 month old REALLY Likes chocolate. (By his new favorite aunty's hand).


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yesterday was mini-Ram's 2nd birthday. I know everyone says it but still surprised by how quickly the time has passed. Found out that he really loves water parks (took him to an indoor water park) and that he does not like anyone singing Happy Birthday :/


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Birthday mini-Ram!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks Matt.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Happy Birthday mini-Ram!!!


x2


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks Mike. Drove through your part of town on the way to the Poconos.


----------



## NJmike PE

probably right past my front door. What state highways did you take


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday mini-Ram!!!
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Road Guy

Well our babies are growing up... Jr was just accepted into the local community college for the summer lol (he is a HS freshman) taking some math class over the summer so he can take AP Calculus next year...

I think it's just his way of trying to get out of having a full time JOB this summer!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Road Guy said:


> Well our babies are growing up... Jr was just accepted into the local community college for the summer lol (he is a HS freshman) taking some math class over the summer so he can take AP Calculus next year...
> 
> I think it's just his way of trying to get out of having a full time JOB this summer!


Congrats! Sounds like he's well trained!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> probably right past my front door. What state highways did you take




I-80W to PA-611. I've been to the NJIT campus a few times also.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> Well our babies are growing up... Jr was just accepted into the local community college for the summer lol (he is a HS freshman) taking some math class over the summer so he can take AP Calculus next year...
> 
> I think it's just his way of trying to get out of having a full time JOB this summer!


Future engineer in the making?

Then again, trying to get out of a full time job may set him up for upper management...


----------



## kevo_55

Mini Kevo is almost 4. Last weekend we went out and bought her first bike.

I haven't taken her out on anything like that before but she was riding around the store on the bike (with training wheels) like a pro.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's awesome Kevo. Good to hear that she's taken to the bike that quickly!


----------



## snickerd3

singing to snickette to get her to nap the other day and she was singing with me. told mr snick and he said she was singing along with the radio the other day.


----------



## Supe

So Junior asks her mother to have "the talk" with her. Mind you, she only knows it as, "the talk", and has no idea what "the talk" actually is. So her mother decides to leave the baby-making part out of it, and decides to make it menstruation-specific.

I'll spare the details, but lets just say the evening ended with a turkey baster full of blue food coloring, and junior running around with a maxi-pad stuck to her forehead yelling something about Aunt Flo.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1. Yet another reason I'm glad I have a son.

2. Your house sounds like a really interesting place Supe.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ram, with a son, you have no idea.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The biggest problem we have right now is that he's figured out how to open doors (we have the round door knobs). I caught him open the basement door, turn the light on, and walk down yesterday. Guess I have to buy some more baby-proofing or change the lock now.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> The biggest problem we have right now is that he's figured out how to open doors (we have the round door knobs). I caught him open the basement door, turn the light on, and walk down yesterday. Guess I have to buy some more baby-proofing or change the lock now.


Just pad lock his bedroom door, or chain him to the kitchen table.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just ordered one of these, he'll thank me later when he's got the world's strongest legs:


----------



## matt267 PE

As much as my daughter stresses me out. I started studying for my EIT in 2012 and moved on to studying for the PE. She still, almost always, comes down here to spend time with me. It's distracting as hell (kinda like eb.com), but I like it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mini-Ram would come over frequently when I was studying for the PE and mess with my books. I can't get him to hold his baby books but if I bring a book that I'm reading into the living room he'll flip through it endlessly.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mini-Ram also started soccer this weekend. I didn't think they had soccer for his age group but my wife found one. Predictably he wasn't a fan. It was him and four other kids in the 2-3 year bracket. The other four vaguely paid attention and participated while Mini-Ram ran around the park like a maniac :/


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Mini-Ram would come over frequently when I was studying for the PE and mess with my books. I can't get him to hold his baby books but if I bring a book that I'm reading into the living room he'll flip through it endlessly.


That's how you turn him into an engineer.

My daughter was watching an SoPE class with me and she started drawing mass-haul diagrams. It was a proud dad moment.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Mini-Ram also started soccer this weekend. I didn't think they had soccer for his age group but my wife found one. Predictably he wasn't a fan. It was him and four other kids in the 2-3 year bracket. The other four vaguely paid attention and participated while Mini-Ram ran around the park like a maniac :/


yup. At that age, it's a herd of kids frantically kicking at a soccer ball and a couple kids aimlessly wondering around.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mini-Ram would come over frequently when I was studying for the PE and mess with my books. I can't get him to hold his baby books but if I bring a book that I'm reading into the living room he'll flip through it endlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how you turn him into an engineer.
> 
> My daughter was watching an SoPE class with me and *she started drawing mass-haul diagrams*. It was a proud dad moment.
Click to expand...

Did you pause and wipe the tear away?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mini-Ram also started soccer this weekend. I didn't think they had soccer for his age group but my wife found one. Predictably he wasn't a fan. It was him and four other kids in the 2-3 year bracket. The other four vaguely paid attention and participated while Mini-Ram ran around the park like a maniac :/
> 
> 
> 
> yup. At that age, it's a herd of kids frantically kicking at a soccer ball and a couple kids aimlessly wondering around.
Click to expand...



Not quite sure how I feel about mini-Ram being one of the kids aimlessly wandering. We'll see how it goes when I take him for round 2 this Saturday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No, I critiqued her and told her that she better improve or she'll never make it in life.

I made her wipe her own tears.


----------



## matt267 PE

The wanderers are the free spirit, hippy, thinkers.

My condolences.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> No, I critiqued her and told her that she better improve or she'll never make it in life.
> 
> *I made her wipe her own tears.*






Made me think of this scene where he puts the soap in his eye:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAqBitV574c


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> The wanderers are the free spirit, hippy, thinkers.
> 
> My condolences.




He keeps this up and he'll set the record for youngest to be disowned.


----------



## matt267 PE

can you ban your own kid?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If he doesn't get his head on straight we'll find out.


----------



## snickerd3

snickette must have partied hard yesterday at day care. she would have likely have slept through the night if I hadn't woken her up to eat. she crashed at 7 and was out cold when I woke her up just before 1.


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Just ordered one of these, he'll thank me later when he's got the world's strongest legs:


Don't you have one of these already?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's my wife's, can't use it on my son.


----------



## MA_PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> It's my wife's, can't use it on my son.


except the ball is a stove so she can cook.


----------



## matt267 PE

My proud dad moments from yesterday's visit to the zoo.

There was a little girl who wasn't too thrilled to be on a ride and was on the verge of crying. My daughter spent the whole ride trying to make her feel better. At the end of the day, on our way out of the zoo, my daughter saw a little girl fall who was crying. My daughter approached her and asked of she was ok.

As an introverted engineer, I make it a point to stay the f*ck out of other peoples drama. But I was proud of my daughter for displaying such empathy.


----------



## Supe

On the bright side - with all that empathy, she won't be an engineer, so she'll probably partake in a career that's actually high-paying, fulfilling, and significantly less masochistic.


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> ... *she won't be an engineer* ...


What do you mean? This isn't even a possibility.


----------



## Supe

Have you ever even _read _Dilbert?


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes. Dilbert is a great documentary.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick is going to get himself in trouble someday if he keeps up with the smart assedness.

I was feeding snickette this morning and told minisnick to get up and hurry, meaning get dressed, since he was still in his room doing something. He response, "I've been "up" since you turned my light on mom".


----------



## Supe

Likewise for Junior. She has been grounded for the weekend after making a comment about a woman's unkempt yard when walking by, then when being told to shut her mouth, proceeded to argue loudly with her mother while pointing to it as the woman watched. Rather than playing, she will be outdoors bagging leaves, grass, branches, and scooping up dog shit.


----------



## envirotex

That may have been too much organized sport for one weekend. Kids won their last game but they were all so exhausted no one wanted to be there.

Now we move on to the next level of playoffs...


----------



## MA_PE

envirotex said:


> That may have been too much organized sport for one weekend. Kids won their last game but they were all so exhausted no one wanted to be there.
> 
> Now we move on to the next level of playoffs...


congats. Playoffs for? Spring sports are just starting.


----------



## envirotex

Lacrosse.


----------



## snickerd3

i really hope this "Frozen" hysteria has calmed down before snickette is old enough to take part.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Don't worry, part 2 will be out by then, so you will get to suffer with the rest of us!


----------



## snickerd3

planning the mon/fri 's for while minisnick his on summer break. if we do one fun thing a week I have june planed.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Putting the youngins to work!


----------



## P-E

Mini P-E is starting tee ball Tues. Off to get a glove.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So soccer with mini-Ram has been a disaster. He just cries and holds on to me or my wife and refuses to participate. Either he really hates soccer or just doesn't want to play with other kids. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hates other people and not very athletic? Sounds like a future engineer to me.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick has his own weird way of saying some words. he says yesterday tonight instead of last night


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Hates other people and not very athletic? Sounds like a future engineer to me.


He's got all the makings of an engineer so far unfortunately. There goes my hopes for him becoming a Doctor.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hates other people and not very athletic? Sounds like a future engineer to me.
> 
> 
> 
> He's got all the makings of an engineer so far unfortunately. There goes my hopes for him becoming a Doctor.
Click to expand...

Better than a lawyer.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

He would immediately be disowned.


----------



## snickerd3

snickette had her first drive in movie experience this weekend. she was out cold 3 minutes before the movie started.


----------



## MetsFan

The other day I was giving my oldest a bath and he points to his testicles and asks, "my brain isn't down here, right daddy?" I almost fell over laughing. Some people might say that's where it is, lol.

He also doesn't like talking about his day at daycare. I guess he found out they send us daily updates of what he did for the day. My wife asked him what he did at school and he says, "Why don't you check your phone?" He has the mind of a teenager already...


----------



## matt267 PE

When my daughter was younger, I would watch her like a hawk when at the beach, playground, etc. Often times from a distance, but my eyes and attention were on her and every other adult in the area. This is why: https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/heres-what-experts-had-to-say-about-that-118138013097.html


----------



## kevo_55

Mini-kevo turns 4 today!!


----------



## Supe

That's wild. I suppose I should be surprised, but unfortunately, I'm not even remotely. Junior is an especially bad chatterbox, it was even worse a few years ago when she was in kindergarten/pre-school. She'd start a full blown conversation with anyone - wives of coworkers, the grocery store cashier, etc. Within five minutes, they about knew what toilet paper we used and had our bank routing info.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a tough balance between teaching your kids about the dangers of the world and not giving them anxiety disorders.


----------



## Freon

My oldest graduates from college next week &amp; starts grad school in August...I am getting old


----------



## matt267 PE

That's awesome Freon. You must be proud.


----------



## MA_PE

That's great Freon. Do you keep paying or this is a funded graduate degree?


----------



## snickerd3

had minisnicks end of year parent teacher conference this morning....he's ahead of the game for kindergarden next year.

also found out he managed to hack the classroom ipad during his turn to watch u-tube videos.


----------



## NJmike PE

that's awesome. We may have found fox's replacement


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> also found out he managed to hack the classroom ipad during his turn to watch u-tube videos.


Sounds like you're training a minifox.


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> also found out he managed to hack the classroom ipad during his turn to watch u-tube videos.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're training a minifox.
Click to expand...

not sure why they had the wifi function on while kids are using it in the first place. Minisnicks kindle is always offline to prevent unwanted purchases in games.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> also found out he managed to hack the classroom ipad during his turn to watch u-tube videos.


You've done well young padawan. Next up, saber training...


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> also found out he managed to hack the classroom ipad during his turn to watch u-tube videos.
> 
> 
> 
> You've done well young padawan. Next up, saber training...
Click to expand...

already on that. We have daddy/son telescoping light sabers at home.

We are a kindle family, so how he managed it on an Ipad is beyond me....going to have to ask him this evening


----------



## csb

(cue KF Apple sux comment)


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> (cue KF Apple sux comment)


Go print something at work.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick was whining this morning, i asked him what was wrong and he said, "my nose isn't working". he woke up super congested.


----------



## snickerd3

snickette found her feet...she was too busy holding her toes and laughing about it to go to fall asleep.


----------



## Supe

Junior is in a world of shit with me. She is super lazy in school and at home, and doesn't check her work/follow instructions. Of course, nobody at her school happened to mention any of this. So, she is now on a 7:30 bed time, is having her work examined religiously, and has already been told that she can expect to spend EVERY DAY this summer doing reading/writing/math exercises to make up for her not paying attention in class. Her Kindle has also been permanently confiscated.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Uh oh, sounds like someone is in the dog house.


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe, how old is your daughter?


----------



## Supe

8, and about a year older than everyone in her class based on her starting date/birthday situation. So, she gets bored and farts around.


----------



## MA_PE

Yikes. Kind of late in the game to just get this information. Is she going to fail school and need summer school/be kept back because of it?


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> 8, and about a year older than everyone in her class based on her starting date/birthday situation. So, she gets bored and farts around.


My daughter will be 8 this month and going into the 3rd grade.

I feel your pain. I have to stand over my daughter every night while she does her homework.

Good luck over the summer.


----------



## Supe

MA_PE said:


> Yikes. Kind of late in the game to just get this information. Is she going to fail school and need summer school/be kept back because of it?




I don't believe so, her grades were high with the exception of a note on the report card stating that she was behind on some math facts test they have to take. Their communication as to what the finish requirements are for her grade are very poor, so I don't know whether she has to finish X in order to move on. They also have a policy in their grade of not correcting spelling mistakes, not checking content in their answers, etc., unless it's a test for that specific thing. I think that policy is complete bullshit, and is a large part of why she gets away with it without any real consequence at school. I swear, she could take every school assignment she has, write "I like turtles" on every line, and as long as she didn't leave any blanks, there'd be a smiley face drawn at the top of the f*cking thing by her teacher.

Even at home, she would get in the habit of rushing through, expecting us (her mother) to tell her what was wrong, and then quickly erasing it and writing in another (usually half-assed) answer in hopes that she could go play sooner.

Now to the point where when she brings the homework home, I copy the blank assignment on the printer. I make her do the assignment on the copied sheet, and if she a) skips any questions because she didn't bother to read or look at both sides of the page, b) puts some BS answer because she didn't bother to read the question, or c) has more than one re-do after being told how to fix it, I make HER rip the paper up and start over.

She's also been informed that if she doesn't have her shit together and an apparent attitude change, that she will be spending the week of the 4th of July at home with ME doing school work, instead of going with her mother to their annual Vermont family reunion/vacation.

Mom caves to the whining, Dad doesn't mess around with this sh!t. Of course, I have to rely on Mom to enforce most of this, since I am rarely through the door prior to 8PM or so.


----------



## matt267 PE

Stay strong Supe, and yes, the attitude from an 8 year girl is over the top.

Edit:

Don't laugh Mike. You're next.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hope this isn't what I have to look forward to. Right now I've been designated the hard-ass, make him do work parent. My wife gets to be the fun, mommy caves to everything one. It probably will change (he's only 2 after all) but right now I'm working with him on letters, colors, numbers, and basic words every day when I get home from work. My mom babysits for us during the day and she does that and reads with him then.

Looks like he definitely took after my wife in the 'do you like reading' department :/


----------



## Supe

She's definitley too smart for her own good. Average at math, way ahead of the curve on reading, reads a lot on her own for fun. Unfortunately, she also has her mother's attitude, zero work ethic, and the attention span of a crackhead with severe ADD.

And she's also obviously going to be an "early bloomer", so I'm sure there are already some pre-teen hormones rapidly approaching off the starboard bow that aren't going to make my life any easier.


----------



## matt267 PE

In reality, most kids would rather play than do homework. That's were we come in. :whipping:

Hopefully she'll appreciate it someday.


----------



## Supe

I hope so. I do what I can. I even have her stand up on the couch periodically to read assignments off, etc., just to get some experience with speaking in front of a crowd. She would always get complements at "international night", etc., at her school for how well she spoke.


----------



## envirotex

My kid went the entire semester without turning in any math assignments. He is doing them now while all of his friends are playing and doing end-of-school year stuff. Natural consequences...

I should also mention that he got commended scores for math and science on his standardized tests. Feels like something is wrong with the system...Just saying.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Being a know-it-all is a problem I'm already having with mini-Ram. He knows how to count to 10, knows A - H, and can point out a lot of stuff and name them. The problem is that when you ask him to say it/count it for you he'll spout off, "I know!" and run off to play :/


----------



## Supe

envirotex said:


> My kid went the entire semester without turning in any math assignments. He is doing them now while all of his friends are playing and doing end-of-school year stuff. Natural consequences...
> 
> I should also mention that he got commended scores for math and science on his standardized tests. * Feels like something is wrong with the system*...Just saying.




If you're not at the front or the back of the line, you get no attention. A sad state of public education it would seem.


----------



## YMZ PE

Some parents have told me that they let their kids choose to fail in elementary school when it didn't really matter. The kids eventually decided on their own that they wanted to do better in school, and excelled once they put their minds to it. One of those kids just received his PhD in computer science from Berkeley. Interesting approach, but I don't know what other factors were involved in motivating those kids (friends, role models, hot for teacher, etc.), so I don't know what approach I'm going to take with my own little boogers.


----------



## kevo_55

I've found that mini-kevo will do almost anything for ice cream.

Me: "Will you pick up your room?"

Mini-kevo: "No!"

Me: "I'll let you have some ice cream."

Mini-kevo: &lt;smiles&gt;

Me: "You need to pick up your room first."

Mini-kevo: &lt;starts to cry&gt;


----------



## matt267 PE

kevo_55 said:


> I've found that mini-kevo will do almost anything for ice cream.
> 
> Me: "Will you pick up your room?"
> 
> Mini-kevo: "No!"
> 
> Me: "I'll let you have some ice cream."
> 
> Mini-kevo: &lt;smiles&gt;
> 
> Me: "You need to pick up your room first."
> 
> Mini-kevo: &lt;starts to cry&gt;


Have you tried this approach with Mrs. Kevo?


----------



## Supe

YMZ PE said:


> Some parents have told me that they let their kids choose to fail in elementary school when it didn't really matter. The kids eventually decided on their own that they wanted to do better in school, and excelled once they put their minds to it. One of those kids just received his PhD in computer science from Berkeley. Interesting approach, but I don't know what other factors were involved in motivating those kids (friends, role models, hot for teacher, etc.), so I don't know what approach I'm going to take with my own little boogers.






Maybe that works for some, but classical conditioning is hard to reverse without introducing some sort of negative consequence. Without some sort of environmental modifier, there's no mechanism to trigger a change.


----------



## kevo_55

matt267 said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that mini-kevo will do almost anything for ice cream.
> 
> Me: "Will you pick up your room?"
> 
> Mini-kevo: "No!"
> 
> Me: "I'll let you have some ice cream."
> 
> Mini-kevo: &lt;smiles&gt;
> 
> Me: "You need to pick up your room first."
> 
> Mini-kevo: &lt;starts to cry&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried this approach with Mrs. Kevo?
Click to expand...

Sadly, she tells me that she has her own money and can buy her own ice cream.


----------



## envirotex

Supe said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some parents have told me that they let their kids choose to fail in elementary school when it didn't really matter. The kids eventually decided on their own that they wanted to do better in school, and excelled once they put their minds to it. One of those kids just received his PhD in computer science from Berkeley. Interesting approach, but I don't know what other factors were involved in motivating those kids (friends, role models, hot for teacher, etc.), so I don't know what approach I'm going to take with my own little boogers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that works for some, but classical conditioning is hard to reverse without introducing some sort of negative consequence. Without some sort of environmental modifier, there's no mechanism to trigger a change.
Click to expand...



In our case, the environmental modifier is not having to go to summer school to make up his math class...The bus for summer school leaves at 6:35AM.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn girls and their fucking drama.


----------



## matt267 PE

Daughter got "student of the month" for May.

And she's still friends with the girl she fought with yesterday. Today was a better day for her.


----------



## P-E

Took mini p-e to the Sox game this afternoon. Made it through a few innings before he became more interested in playing with the seats. As I looked around I realized most of the other little kids were doing the same thing.


----------



## matt267 PE

I typically can't make it through a full baseball game either.


----------



## MA_PE

matt267 said:


> I typically can't make it through a full baseball game either.


I usually figure it's time to leave after either 7 innings or 2 1/2 hours which ever comes first.


----------



## P-E

MA_PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I typically can't make it through a full baseball game either.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually figure it's time to leave after either 7 innings or 2 1/2 hours which ever comes first.
Click to expand...

Right. Just about the time they stop serving beer.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Took mini p-e to the Sox game this afternoon. Made it through a few innings before he became more interested in playing with the seats. As I looked around I realized most of the other little kids were doing the same thing.




Maybe he just doesn't like watching a terrible team play? Try a Yankee game instead


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On a serious note, I don't think I've ever made it past the 7th inning either.


----------



## MA_PE

p-e got it. They stop selling beer after 7 innings or 2-1/2 hours after the game starts. extra inning games are brutal. I'll watch the end from the Cask and Flagon


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took mini p-e to the Sox game this afternoon. Made it through a few innings before he became more interested in playing with the seats. As I looked around I realized most of the other little kids were doing the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he just doesn't like watching a terrible team play? Try a Yankee game instead
Click to expand...

The whole division is terrible. I taught him how to fashion a rally cap. Unfortunately, it may come in handy a lot this season.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took mini p-e to the Sox game this afternoon. Made it through a few innings before he became more interested in playing with the seats. As I looked around I realized most of the other little kids were doing the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he just doesn't like watching a terrible team play? Try a Yankee game instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The whole division is terrible.* I taught him how to fashion a rally cap. Unfortunately, it may come in handy a lot this season.
Click to expand...

Amen to that P-E.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Considering the way our respective teams are playing, they may need something more like this if they want to win:


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Considering the way our respective teams are playing, they may need something more like this if they want to win:


Visored for her pleasure.


----------



## Road Guy

my middle child is 14 today! Crazy....

She only permits pics of her where you cant tell its really her

Cement gave us this older snowboard last year, at first i could tell she wasn't wild about the "old school" mountain dew board but every time we were skiing some hippe snowboarder would offer to buy it from her... So now she won't part with it...

I probably still owe cement a few more lunches to pay him for it though....


----------



## MA_PE

happy B-day little Ms RG. Retro is ultra hip these days. If snowboards are like most sports equipment, I suspect the board doesn't perform like the new ones, but it rates way up on the cool factor and if she gets good on that, she'll be a superstar on the easier to use new ones.


----------



## Road Guy

we told her we would get her a new one at "sniagrab" this year (when the sports places get rid of last years models for insanely cheap prices) she has said for now she wants to keep this one.. but I do owe her a new helmet....

weird to think how young my kids were 9 years ago when we started this site!


----------



## P-E

I wish I knew about this 9 yrs ago. I put off taking the exam 14 yrs.

I hope to get mini p-e on skis or snowboard this winter.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Happy Birthday!

Not much to report on mini-Ram, other than the destruction of the house. Saw a summer 'camp' for kids his age that looks interesting so I may check that out.


----------



## NJmike PE

So I mentioned in another thread that I watched SW Episode IV with my kids last night. They loved it! Now, as I sit at work Mrs. NJ just text me to tell me that they were begging to watch it again. Even begging for Ep.V, but that they wait for me.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ no harm in letting them get more comfortable with Ep. IV. But they can't move on to V without Dad. Much to learn, they still have.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## snickerd3

gave snickette super liquidy rice cereal last night. She ate a half dozen or so tiny spoonfuls before complaining about eating more. Good first try.


----------



## P-E

Liquidy rice cereal...isn't that Budweiser?


----------



## snickerd3

this morning on the way to daycare, minisnick made an observation then said, "...and so that tells me that they are going to go to the lake". Powers of inductive reasoning are starting. The "so that tells me" part just made me smile.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids grow up too fast. My baby girl turns 8 y/o today.


----------



## NJmike PE

happy birthday to her. thyme for another lil matt to be running around


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Happy Birthday! Don't listen to Mike, not that you needed to be told that.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So mini-Ram knows his ABCs and the numbers 1 - 10 at 26 months - pretty proud dad over here. Knows some shapes...gotta work on colors next.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> happy birthday to her. thyme for another lil matt to be running around




Now you sound like my wife.



Ramnares P.E. said:


> So mini-Ram knows his ABCs and the numbers 1 - 10 at 26 months - pretty proud dad over here. Knows some shapes...gotta work on colors next.


What? No non-homogeneous differential equations? Kid is slacking.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Keep trying to make him work on PDEs but he doesn't have his act together. Keep this up and it'll be Liberal Arts college for him.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Keep trying to make him work on PDEs but he doesn't have his act together. Keep this up and it'll be Liberal Arts college for him.


You should have another kid as a back up. You know, just in case this one doesn't work out.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trying to make him work on PDEs but he doesn't have his act together. Keep this up and it'll be Liberal Arts college for him.
> 
> 
> 
> You should have another kid as a back up. You know, just in case this one doesn't work out.
Click to expand...

take your own advice


----------



## NJmike PE

Fucked up. Just walked in the door from a house fire call to NJ #3 (18 mo old) swallowing/choking on a plastic hanger.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Fucked up. Just walked in the door from a house fire call to NJ #3 (18 mo old) swallowing/choking on a plastic hanger.


Hopefully not "choking" as in an emergency situation.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes exact that. Fucking nerve racking. She had a little blood in her mouth too. She seems to be better now but holy fuck do I need a drink


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it Mike.

I'm glad she's ok.

Have a drink and hide the hangers.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> Damn it Mike.
> 
> I'm glad she's ok.
> 
> Have a drink and hide the hangers.


x 2!!


----------



## MA_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it Mike.
> 
> I'm glad she's ok.
> 
> Have a drink and hide the hangers.
> 
> 
> 
> x 2!!
Click to expand...

Jeez! X3!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

MA_PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it Mike.
> 
> I'm glad she's ok.
> 
> Have a drink and hide the hangers.
> 
> 
> 
> x 2!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jeez! X3!
Click to expand...

X4, that's freaking crazy. Good to hear she's ok!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> In reality, most kids would rather play than do homework. That's were we come in. :whipping:
> 
> Hopefully she'll appreciate it someday.


Tell me about it...my 6 year old is repeating kindergarten next year. She just turned 6. We were told from the beginning of the school year that she was a "young five", and was too immature to do well. The marked off reason for her not progressing to 1st was lack of social readiness/immaturity. Her grades have been average, not great. I feel the school pegged her as a repeat from the get go and didn't work with her, and despite working with her at home every night, we ended up where we are.

But this kid has been playing world of warcraft since she was 4, and is now playing final fantasy 14 (on the pc). She's not stupid if she can play those games, yet is repeating K! Motivation is key.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it Mike.
> 
> I'm glad she's ok.
> 
> Have a drink and hide the hangers.
> 
> 
> 
> x 2!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jeez! X3!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X4, that's freaking crazy. Good to hear she's ok!
Click to expand...

I'll have a drink for you just reading that!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it Mike.
> 
> I'm glad she's ok.
> 
> Have a drink and hide the hangers.
> 
> 
> 
> x 2!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jeez! X3!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X4, that's freaking crazy. Good to hear she's ok!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have a drink for you just reading that!
Click to expand...

Jello shot? (Beat Mike to it for once)


----------



## NJmike PE

yeah, she's doing fine today, but what a shit show that was last night. Plus, I knew right when I got home that the first aid squad was out on separate calls at that time, so they wouldn't be able to come had my wife called 911. Yep. shit show best defines that situation.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Wow. I'm glad that NJ #3 is ok. That is one of my greatest fears a s a parent.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah sitting in the bays at the firehouse, we could hear all of the dispatched calls. I don't know how I would have reacted if I heard that call go out, knowing that the address was mine. The thought of it still raises my blood pressure


----------



## Ble_PE

The wife and I have been in Hawaii almost 2 weeks now without the kiddos and have about 10 days left until they get here. We are missing them like crazy and today mini-ble1 was crying to Mrs ble saying that he wanted to be with her. Man, I'm so ready to see those little boogers!


----------



## matt267 PE

I just gave my daughter a stormwater hydrology 101 lesson. She seemed interested.

She didn't seem to be that interested in learning about wastewater treatment though.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> I just gave my daughter a stormwater hydrology 101 lesson. She seemed interested.
> 
> She didn't seem to be that interested in learning about wastewater treatment though.


Next, try thermodynamics. NOT!


----------



## MA_PE

Ble_PE said:


> The wife and I have been in Hawaii almost 2 weeks now without the kiddos and have about 10 days left until they get here. We are missing them like crazy and today mini-ble1 was crying to Mrs ble saying that he wanted to be with her. Man, I'm so ready to see those little boogers!


I'll bet you miss them, that's a long time. I hope they get along well with their new sibling in about 9 months :eyebrows:


----------



## Road Guy

it hurts, but your bas5ca33y d6ne w5th any free babys5tt5ng f6r a very 36ng t50e!

363- f4nct56n 2ey w6nt 4n36c2 fr60 the w6r2 3a*t6*...


----------



## P-E

[quote name="Road Guy" post="7286977"

363- f4nct56n 2ey w6nt 4n36c2 fr60 the w6r2 3a*t6*...

You don't say.

Mini p-e said. Daddy is hard like a rock" this morning. Fortunately he was only pushing on my stomach.


----------



## matt267 PE

Daughter's b-day party starts in T minus 41 minutes.

Too many kids. Too many people. I'm going to start drinking now.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> Daughter's b-day party starts in T minus 41 minutes.
> 
> Too many kids. Too many people. I'm going to start drinking now.


Great idea. Bring a hip flask too.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> Daughter's b-day party starts in T minus 41 minutes.
> 
> Too many kids. Too many people. I'm going to start drinking now.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter's b-day party starts in T minus 41 minutes.
> 
> Too many kids. Too many people. I'm going to start drinking now.
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea. Bring a hip flask too.
Click to expand...




SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter's b-day party starts in T minus 41 minutes.
> 
> Too many kids. Too many people. I'm going to start drinking now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good plan.
Click to expand...

Agreed on all accounts. Sunday Funday. Where are the jello shots?


----------



## knight1fox3

My impression of Matt at the party....

https://youtu.be/sFW-yxe13lo?t=87


----------



## matt267 PE

It's horrible...

Help.....me.......


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

knight1fox3 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter's b-day party starts in T minus 41 minutes.
> 
> Too many kids. Too many people. I'm going to start drinking now.
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea. Bring a hip flask too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter's b-day party starts in T minus 41 minutes.
> 
> Too many kids. Too many people. I'm going to start drinking now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a good plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed on all accounts. Sunday Funday. Where are the jello shots?
Click to expand...

Sorry, didn't think anyone would want my rainbow Jell-O shots. They are all gone.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ ha ha. Well played.



matt267 said:


> It's horrible...
> 
> Help.....me.......


Just "let it go" Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

No Frozen. It was a Big Hero 6 party.

But seriously, why do 8 year old girls have to bring drama to a f*cking kids party.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter's b-day party starts in T minus 41 minutes.
> 
> Too many kids. Too many people. I'm going to start drinking now.
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea. Bring a hip flask too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter's b-day party starts in T minus 41 minutes.
> 
> Too many kids. Too many people. I'm going to start drinking now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a good plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed on all accounts. Sunday Funday. Where are the jello shots?
Click to expand...

They always wuss out on the jello shots.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

matt267 said:


> why do girls have to bring drama?




Gooooood question.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Daughter's b-day party starts in T minus 41 minutes.
> 
> Too many kids. Too many people. I'm going to start drinking now.


You didn't forget to get the birthday cake stripper right?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter's b-day party starts in T minus 41 minutes.
> 
> Too many kids. Too many people. I'm going to start drinking now.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't forget to get the birthday cake stripper right?
Click to expand...

Well, I asked the strippers to stay home for this one. I actually want my daughter's friend's parents to let their kids come over again some day.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter's b-day party starts in T minus 41 minutes.
> 
> Too many kids. Too many people. I'm going to start drinking now.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't forget to get the birthday cake stripper right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I asked the strippers to stay home for this one.* I actually want my daughter's friend's parents to let their kids come over again some day.*
Click to expand...

Oh well in that case...


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter's b-day party starts in T minus 41 minutes.
> 
> Too many kids. Too many people. I'm going to start drinking now.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't forget to get the birthday cake stripper right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I asked the strippers to stay home for this one. I actually want my daughter's friend's parents to let their kids come over again some day.
Click to expand...



Meh- if the parents say something, just tell them a the kids probably just saw someone breast feeding their baby while at the party, I'm pretty sure it's now considered fully acceptable to whip the puppies out for that reason no matter who's around.


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> Meh- if the parents say something, just tell them a the kids probably just saw someone breast feeding their baby while at the party, I'm pretty sure it's now considered fully acceptable to whip the puppies out for that reason no matter who's around.




Really? Doesn't seem to happen when I'm around.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh- if the parents say something, just tell them a the kids probably just saw someone breast feeding their baby while at the party, I'm pretty sure it's now considered fully acceptable to whip the puppies out for that reason no matter who's around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Doesn't seem to happen when I'm around.
Click to expand...

Must be that creeper vibe you give off Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh- if the parents say something, just tell them a the kids probably just saw someone breast feeding their baby while at the party, I'm pretty sure it's now considered fully acceptable to whip the puppies out for that reason no matter who's around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Doesn't seem to happen when I'm around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be that creeper vibe you give off Matt.
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh- if the parents say something, just tell them a the kids probably just saw someone breast feeding their baby while at the party, I'm pretty sure it's now considered fully acceptable to whip the puppies out for that reason no matter who's around.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Doesn't seem to happen when I'm around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be that creeper vibe you give off Matt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
Click to expand...

A man walks up to a woman in his office each day, stands very close to her, draws in a large breath of air and tells her that her hair smells nice.
After a week of this, she can't stand it any longer, and goes to HR.

Without identifying the guy, she tells them what the co-worker does, and that she wants to file a sexual harassment suit against him.

The HR supervisor is puzzled by this approach, and asks, "What's sexually threatening about a co-worker telling you your hair smells nice"?

The woman replies, "It's Keith, the dwarf."


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## P-E

My 5 yr old got his first mini golf hole in one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

power-engineer said:


> My 5 yr old got his first mini golf hole in one




Future Tiger Woods in the making? Well when Tiger was good...maybe I should say future Jack Nicklaus instead. Either way, awesome!


----------



## snickerd3

snickette is almost able to sit by herself for extended periods of time....couple more days and think she may have it down.


----------



## MA_PE

so where are you going to leave her?


----------



## snickerd3

tonight is minisnicks last tball game of the season unless they reschedule any of the rain cancelled games (there were a lot of those this year)


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 5 yr old got his first mini golf hole in one
> 
> 
> 
> Future Tiger Woods in the making? Well when Tiger was good...maybe I should say future Jack Nicklaus instead. Either way, awesome!
Click to expand...

Well, he is popular with the ladies.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter reconfigured the seating arrangements and made a spot for a baby to sit next to her.

..........

I have no idea what the hell is going on.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> My daughter reconfigured the seating arrangements and made a spot for a baby to sit next to her.
> 
> ..........
> 
> I have no idea what the hell is going on.


Ask your wife to take a pregnancy test. Kids and old people know these things before others.


----------



## matt267 PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter reconfigured the seating arrangements and made a spot for a baby to sit next to her.
> 
> ..........
> 
> I have no idea what the hell is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask your wife to take a pregnancy test. Kids and old people know these things before others.
Click to expand...

My daughter is at camp this week. It's going to be just me and my wife home. Perhaps I'll sleep in the guestroom.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lmao!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter reconfigured the seating arrangements and made a spot for a baby to sit next to her.
> 
> ..........
> 
> I have no idea what the hell is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask your wife to take a pregnancy test. Kids and old people know these things before others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My daughter is at camp this week. It's going to be just me and my wife home. Perhaps I'll sleep in the guestroom *on the couch*.
Click to expand...

fixt


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter reconfigured the seating arrangements and made a spot for a baby to sit next to her.
> 
> ..........
> 
> I have no idea what the hell is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask your wife to take a pregnancy test. Kids and old people know these things before others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My daughter is at camp this week. It's going to be just me and my wife home. Perhaps I'll *make the wife* sleep in the guestroom on the couch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fixt
Click to expand...


----------



## NJmike PE

^good luck wit dat


----------



## matt267 PE

Sadly, it never works out.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

We're all waiting for mini-Matt #2


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> We're all waiting for mini-Matt #2


----------



## Road Guy

Dont be a douche and have only one kid... Sure its 2-3 more really shitty years in the beginning but on the long run it keeps them from pestering you so much down the road..


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, I guess that settles it. I wouldn't want to be a douche.

(I'll be back is a few seconds, I have a baby to make.)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Well, I guess that settles it. I wouldn't want to be a douche.
> 
> (*I'll be back is a few seconds*, I have a baby to make.)




We all knew you were a two second kinda guy...


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess that settles it. I wouldn't want to be a douche.
> 
> (*I'll be back is a few seconds*, I have a baby to make.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all knew you were a two second kinda guy...
Click to expand...

you give me too much credit.


----------



## snickerd3

wow, minisnick fell asleep on the couch yesterday at 5:30 and slept through the night. he even missed diner. he probably grew a couple inches taller overnight.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> wow, minisnick fell asleep on the couch yesterday at 5:30 and slept through the night. he even missed diner. *he probably grew a couple inches taller overnight*.


That, and he might not sleep for the next couple nights at all.

Good luck.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snickerd3 said:


> wow, minisnick fell asleep on the couch yesterday at 5:30 and slept through the night. he even missed diner. he probably grew a couple inches taller overnight.




mini-Ram ended up taking a late afternoon nap (4 - 6) last week and didn't go to sleep until 2 in the morning...not a fun night to say the least, particularly as it was during the workweek.


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, minisnick fell asleep on the couch yesterday at 5:30 and slept through the night. he even missed diner. *he probably grew a couple inches taller overnight*.
> 
> 
> 
> That, and he might not sleep for the next couple nights at all.
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...

he parties hard at daycare all day and being in the big kid room now, he isn't taking that nap/resting after lunch, which combined with the later bedtimes this week and early waking is probably part of the reason.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## snickerd3

so I was rocking snickette to sleep the other night. she only uses one for bedtime...but she grabs her pacifier out of her mouth and tries to shove it into my mouth... here mom. Thanks for sharing kid but I don't need it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snickerd3 said:


> so I was rocking snickette to sleep the other night. she only uses one for bedtime...but she grabs her pacifier out of her mouth and tries to shove it into my mouth... here mom. Thanks for sharing kid but I don't need it.




You can take that as her way of telling you to STFU.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Took the kids to the circus in Houston yesterday...better show than the one RBBB puts on over in our neck of east Texas.

But sheesh, I think between buying tickets/concessions/toys we spent ~$300. I know going in it's going to be expensive, RBBB always is, but I can't help but think I'm in the wrong business. Maybe I should be a circus clown.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Circus clown beats being a PM right?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Elephant poop remover beats being a PM right?


Fixt


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Circus clown beats being a PM right?


Sure! If you screw up, no one knows, you're a clown after all and are supposed to be doing stupid stuff.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good to see you back on here SNAPE...although I guess I should just call you APE now?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lol!!!! Sure I'll be APE.

Not enough time in the day, by the weekend I'm pretty much brain dead and in recovery mode. Tough projects going on at the moment.


----------



## YMZ PE

The kids inhaled the swai, quinoa and strawberry salsa I made for dinner tonight. I feel so accomplished when I'm able to cook something they'll eat, especially when it's healthy food that I never would have touched when I was a kid.


----------



## kevo_55

It looks like mini-Kevo will be leaving the mega expensive daycare we currently have her going to. She will be moving to a preschool program put on at our school district that happens to be at the elementary school that she will be actually going to. We visited it yesterday and mini-Kevo loved it.

Also, it is like $150 per week less than our current daycare.


----------



## snickerd3

with minisnick starting kindergarten this fall, which is all day here, the daycare bill will drop. I'm not sure by how much yet though. Savings are always great!


----------



## Supe

YMCA daycare has been a blessing this summer. Junior loves it, its dirt cheap, and the sucker goes from 7 or 8 am to 6 PM!


----------



## snickerd3

snickette's clogged eye duct eye has been eye booger free for almost two weeks...took almost 6 months for it to clear on its own, but I think we can check it off the list. she gets her 6 month shots on Friday...that will be a fun day. I suspect after her appointment we will be spending most the day cuddling on the lazy boy.


----------



## envirotex

Cuddle time is good.


----------



## ventilator

snickerd3 said:


> snickette's clogged eye duct eye has been eye booger free for almost two weeks...took almost 6 months for it to clear on its own, but I think we can check it off the list. she gets her 6 month shots on Friday...that will be a fun day. I suspect after her appointment we will be spending most the day cuddling on the lazy boy.


My youngest had a clogged duct after he was born, I think it took something close to 6 months before it finally let out a bunch of nasty for about 2 days. Good luck with the 6 month shots, our Dr delayed a few that aren't necessary at that young of an age to help with the fussiness. He got them at his 9 month or 1 year, I don't remember.


----------



## snickerd3

it wasn't too bad this time. She cried when the needles went in then once I picked her up she stopped crying almost instantly. Her legs were tender the rest of the day and would semi cry when something touched her thighs but she fell asleep soon after getting back her carseat and slept through my stops at a couple stores then a hr or more when we got home. A much milder fever, it never broke 100 but definitely warmer than normal. just a little clingy on saturday


----------



## YMZ PE

Did y'all try squirting a little breast milk on your babies' clogged tear duct? That seemed to work for us.


----------



## engineergurl

YMZ PE said:


> Did y'all try squirting a little breast milk on your babies' clogged tear duct? That seemed to work for us.




Can you aim and fire them, I never thought about that but now I wonder?


----------



## mudpuppy

engineergurl said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did y'all try squirting a little breast milk on your babies' clogged tear duct? That seemed to work for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you aim and fire them, I never thought about that but now I wonder?
Click to expand...



Google that. I'm sure you'll find the answer there. Make sure you turn on the image search.


----------



## snickerd3

when fully loaded yes, but there could be multi-directional flows to deal with.


----------



## YMZ PE

Milk ducts are basically like Venturi nozzles.


----------



## NJmike PE

YMZ PE said:


> Milk ducts are basically like Venturi nozzles.


that's the funniest thing that I've read all day


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick is branching out from just Spiderman everything...ironman and hulk smash are super cool now too. He was sort of bummed when I showed him the spiderman zipper pull I got for this bookbag.


----------



## YMZ PE

Continuing with the theme of wives worrying too much...


Mini YMZ starts kindergarten next Monday. We transferred her to a school in a different neighborhood.
I recently learned the transfer school only has half-day kindergarten and that our daycare's elementary program will only be able to take her if she's in the early class. So I won't know if we'll even have afterschool care for her until they post the class schedule the day before school starts.
A recent job change means I might now be able to enroll her in the multiage program at our neighborhood school, which we weren't able to do before because we couldn't commit to the mandatory parent participation requirement. This would mean our afterschool care is secured, along with the superior education and whatnot. I'm waiting to hear if they'll let us transfer into the program.
My MIL was really disappointed in our decision not to do the multiage program, so I feel guilty about that.
I keep meeting people who seem to be kickass parents who enrolled their kids in the multiage program, so I feel guilty for not enrolling Mini too. I know it would be best for her, given her personality. 
If we're able to transfer into the multiage program, I feel guilty for pulling out of the other school so close to the first day of school.

I can already tell it's going to be a rough week. Will probably stay awake at night worrying and have tummy issues.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, the many pains of parenthood.

Good luck YMZ.


----------



## P-E

Just walked by a young kid who's mother just bought him a toy musket. There's much worse parenting desisions than kindergarten choice.


----------



## Supe

I was having an argument with the GF when I got out of the car to pump gas. I return to find her laughing. Apparently, upon my exit, Junior took it upon herself to say "geeze, men - am I right?"


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> I was having an argument with the GF when I got out of the car to pump gas. I return to find her laughing. Apparently, upon my exit, Junior took it upon herself to say "geeze, men - am I right?"


And at what point did you take a selfie and make it your current avatar?


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> Oh, the many pains of parenthood.
> 
> Good luck YMZ.


x2


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> I was having an argument with the GF when I got out of the car to pump gas. I return to find her laughing. Apparently, upon my exit, Junior took it upon herself to say "geeze, men - am I right?"


Kid's say the darndest things. That could be a TV show.


----------



## Road Guy

my eldest turned 16 yesterday!

He had a party Sunday and invited some of his friends, it was really weird when your kids have friends over and they drive themselves to your house.. Just have to adjust to the next phase of life I guess!


----------



## cement

you're going to love having less taxi duty


----------



## Road Guy

he cant get his full license till October- we didn't read the fine print that says you have to have your learners for 365 days.. but I am looking forward to it to be honest..


----------



## Supe

Does Colorado have the "can't drive anyone but immediate family members"/curfew provisional licenses for kids until they turn 18 like some states do?


----------



## Road Guy

I think so, and it will be "dads rule" also

kind of glad I have a few more months to worry about it. we have him signed up with this program where he drives 30 hours with a (off duty) cop next month! Kind of a neat drivers school we found, I am hoping they give him the Drill Sgt treatment. DID YOU JUST MERGE INTO THE NEXT LANE WITHOUT SIGNALING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snickerd3

snickette inflicted minisnick with his first sibling injury by running over his toes with her walker. you'd think the world ended with the way he went on.


----------



## YMZ PE

I took Mini YMZ in for her kindergarten evaluation yesterday. She came out of the test with a different lady than the one who took her in. I stood up and the lady who brought her out looked at me, said "Umm...", and then started to hand her over to a different family. I think she thought I was someone's teenager who had tagged along. Does this happen to anyone else? (snick - I'm looking at you)


----------



## NJmike PE

I've had that happen but under different circumstances. It's usually when I'm dealing with child services, but they are insistent in not handing the kids over to me.

:dunno:


----------



## ventilator

YMZ PE said:


> I took Mini YMZ in for her kindergarten evaluation yesterday. She came out of the test with a different lady than the one who took her in. I stood up and the lady who brought her out looked at me, said "Umm...", and then started to hand her over to a different family. I think she thought I was someone's teenager who had tagged along. Does this happen to anyone else? (snick - I'm looking at you)


Nope, by the time my oldest reached Kindergarten they had aged me 10 years easy


----------



## jeb6294

Jack has decided he wants to start playing football. They do it by grade so he plays with kids his own age, but because of his size he isn't allowed to touch the ball, i.e. no hike the ball, hand it to Jack and get out of the way. They already asked us to get them a copy of his birth certificate and report card so they can have it on file. I'll let you figure out which one he is.


----------



## Supe

Doh!


----------



## engineergurl

well that's not fair that they won't let him have the ball, that's discrimination!

but really, at that age, isn't it supposed to allow them all the experience of football, if they won't give him the ball they how is he ever going to learn how to really play the game...


----------



## jeb6294

But then how are the other kids supposed to learn when they are getting run over by a kid who is a foot taller and 40 pounds heavier than them?

I don't have a problem with it. It's not like he has to stay away from the ball, he can still pick up a fumble or grab an interception. I was surprised to hear that there are actually leagues that still sort kids based on size. It sure wouldn't help him if he had to play on a team with a bunch of 4th/5th graders who've been playing for a few years.


----------



## engineergurl

jeb6294 said:


> But then how are the other kids supposed to learn when they are getting run over by a kid who is a foot taller and 40 pounds heavier than them?
> 
> I don't have a problem with it. It's not like he has to stay away from the ball, he can still pick up a fumble or grab an interception. I was surprised to hear that there are actually leagues that still sort kids based on size. It sure wouldn't help him if he had to play on a team with a bunch of 4th/5th graders who've been playing for a few years.




they learn to get out of the way


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

jeb6294 said:


> Jack has decided he wants to start playing football. They do it by grade so he plays with kids his own age, but because of his size he isn't allowed to touch the ball, i.e. no hike the ball, hand it to Jack and get out of the way. They already asked us to *get them a copy of his birth certificate* and report card so they can have it on file. I'll let you figure out which one he is.




Who knew that little league football coaches were birthers...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mini-Ram is now in a throwing phase. He'll just toss things around. I'm hoping it's something he'll get out of quickly.


----------



## MA_PE

Jeb: my kids never got into football, but I understand that pop warner around here divides the kids based on age and then size. They just don't let the big kids play period. The big kids have to wait until the their age and size coverage towards the norm or until the size restrictions are lifted when they get older. I recall one parent of a big kid saying how stupid the whole concept was because his kid wasn't allowed to play but the reality is that if anyone was going to excel at football it's the bigger kids. He found a "big kids" league a couple of towns over where the kid could play. Yes the kid was playing with kids his size that were generally older but if he truly wants to play the game he'll learn more from the older kids.


----------



## Road Guy

I know we don't want kids hurt but come on! its "football" the only sport where "size matters" to me they are doing a disservice to the smaller kids cause they will never make it in high school...

Fucking helicopter moms taking over the world....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I hate this school year already, and it hasn't started.

My oldest is going back into school, from being in a full time ABA clinic (she's autistic) for the past year and a half. I have no idea what grade they will put her in, and neither does the school. They wouldn't let me register her until last Thursday, so now it's a mad dash to figure it all out. Fun last minute school supply shopping when it's all figured out....stressful!

Just received neuropsychological evaluation on my youngest...she is ADHD. She is repeating kindergarten, even though her fluid reasoning testing came back at 7yr 3mo level, when she was tested at 5yrs 11mo age. She is normal or above average everywhere else, except on academics. Repeating because she has difficult learning due to the ADHD. Pedi won't put her on meds, and referred us to a psychiatrist. Psychologist states she needs to be on meds to focus and learn. Concern that if she does get on meds, she will be super board in K, but school refuses to put her in 1st grade. This is my kid that has been playing MMORPG's since she was 4, among doing other things more advanced than kids her age.


----------



## knight1fox3

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> This is my kid that has been playing MMORPG's since she was 4, among doing other things more advanced than kids her age.


F-T-W!! :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy

so my older son had been saving up some money and with his birthday $ he received he bought the new $300 something dollar Go Pro 4.. I was like, that will be nice to have while skiing.. to which he replied "yeah I will use it for skiing but I really bought it so I could record our percussion (band practices)" :facepalm


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

knight1fox3 said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my kid that has been playing MMORPG's since she was 4, among doing other things more advanced than kids her age.
> 
> 
> 
> F-T-W!! :thumbs:
Click to expand...

We are training her to be a pro gamer...then she can take care of us financially in our old age.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Road Guy said:


> so my older son had been saving up some money and with his birthday $ he received he bought the new $300 something dollar Go Pro 4.. I was like, that will be nice to have while skiing.. to which he replied "yeah I will use it for skiing but I really bought it so I could record our percussion (band practices)" :facepalm


Well, if that's what he wants to do.


----------



## YMZ PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I hate this school year already, and it hasn't started.
> 
> My oldest is going back into school, from being in a full time ABA clinic (she's autistic) for the past year and a half. I have no idea what grade they will put her in, and neither does the school. They wouldn't let me register her until last Thursday, so now it's a mad dash to figure it all out. Fun last minute school supply shopping when it's all figured out....stressful!
> 
> Just received neuropsychological evaluation on my youngest...she is ADHD. She is repeating kindergarten, even though her fluid reasoning testing came back at 7yr 3mo level, when she was tested at 5yrs 11mo age. She is normal or above average everywhere else, except on academics. Repeating because she has difficult learning due to the ADHD. Pedi won't put her on meds, and referred us to a psychiatrist. Psychologist states she needs to be on meds to focus and learn. Concern that if she does get on meds, she will be super board in K, but school refuses to put her in 1st grade. This is my kid that has been playing MMORPG's since she was 4, among doing other things more advanced than kids her age.


The school sounds pretty rigid - bleh. Is there a possibility of transferring to another school in your district that allows a bit more flexibility for your kids, given their unique circumstances?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my kid that has been playing MMORPG's since she was 4, among doing other things more advanced than kids her age.
> 
> 
> 
> F-T-W!! :thumbs:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are training her to be a pro gamer...then she can take care of us financially in our old age.
Click to expand...

Good money for folks playing games on Youtube these days...


----------



## knight1fox3

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my kid that has been playing MMORPG's since she was 4, among doing other things more advanced than kids her age.
> 
> 
> 
> F-T-W!! :thumbs:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are training her to be a pro gamer...then she can take care of us financially in our old age.
Click to expand...

Dota 2 Championship!


----------



## Supe

Read that as DOTT 2 championship


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This thread just took a really strange turn...


----------



## Road Guy

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I hate this school year already, and it hasn't started.
> 
> My oldest is going back into school, from being in a full time ABA clinic (she's autistic) for the past year and a half. I have no idea what grade they will put her in, and neither does the school. They wouldn't let me register her until last Thursday, so now it's a mad dash to figure it all out. Fun last minute school supply shopping when it's all figured out....stressful!
> 
> Just received neuropsychological evaluation on my youngest...she is ADHD. She is repeating kindergarten, even though her fluid reasoning testing came back at 7yr 3mo level, when she was tested at 5yrs 11mo age. She is normal or above average everywhere else, except on academics. Repeating because she has difficult learning due to the ADHD. Pedi won't put her on meds, and referred us to a psychiatrist. Psychologist states she needs to be on meds to focus and learn. Concern that if she does get on meds, she will be super board in K, but school refuses to put her in 1st grade. This is my kid that has been playing MMORPG's since she was 4, among doing other things more advanced than kids her age.


We went through something similar with my oldest son, we just didn't have the energy to fight it at the time (3 kids total all younger than him) but we let the school talk us into him re-doing kindergarten (he also was a mid august bday) We have for the most part regretted that decision for a long time. He is also ADD and was extremely bored through 2nd Kindergarten and half of 1st grade. You really have to take the fight to the principal and higher ups and not deal with anyone else (teachers and specialist) unless they have test scores that show reason to hold back I don't think they can really win..


----------



## Freon

I moved my oldest into her apartment for Grad School over the weekend...I am getting old.... ld-025:


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> This thread just took a really strange turn...


It's been to darker places.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Road Guy said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate this school year already, and it hasn't started.
> 
> My oldest is going back into school, from being in a full time ABA clinic (she's autistic) for the past year and a half. I have no idea what grade they will put her in, and neither does the school. They wouldn't let me register her until last Thursday, so now it's a mad dash to figure it all out. Fun last minute school supply shopping when it's all figured out....stressful!
> 
> Just received neuropsychological evaluation on my youngest...she is ADHD. She is repeating kindergarten, even though her fluid reasoning testing came back at 7yr 3mo level, when she was tested at 5yrs 11mo age. She is normal or above average everywhere else, except on academics. Repeating because she has difficult learning due to the ADHD. Pedi won't put her on meds, and referred us to a psychiatrist. Psychologist states she needs to be on meds to focus and learn. Concern that if she does get on meds, she will be super board in K, but school refuses to put her in 1st grade. This is my kid that has been playing MMORPG's since she was 4, among doing other things more advanced than kids her age.
> 
> 
> 
> We went through something similar with my oldest son, we just didn't have the energy to fight it at the time (3 kids total all younger than him) but we let the school talk us into him re-doing kindergarten (he also was a mid august bday) We have for the most part regretted that decision for a long time. He is also ADD and was extremely bored through 2nd Kindergarten and half of 1st grade. You really have to take the fight to the principal and higher ups and not deal with anyone else (teachers and specialist) unless they have test scores that show reason to hold back I don't think they can really win..
Click to expand...

Good to know, as everyone keeps saying it wouldn't hurt for her to repeat.

And no, small town...one school...no other options (not even private).


----------



## P-E

Repeat K might be in mini's future. We'll see how it goes this year. I see no real harm repeating K.

Lighter: his friend had a poo accident. Mini p-e said: she got brown on her china.. I let that one go.


----------



## YMZ PE

Mr. YMZ and I are back to thinking about having a couple more babies. Someone please slap some sense into me. This can't be good for either my china or my finances.


----------



## Supe

Whenever the two of us have that discussion, I remind her about how she's finally making an income, and all that traveling, etc. she wants to do is gone forever if she has a second one. Especially considering she would be in her 50's by the time #2 graduated high school (yes, I know 50's isn't OLD, but it'll be a miracle if I make it that long). That usually takes care of it.


----------



## YMZ PE

Supe said:


> Whenever the two of us have that discussion, I remind her about how she's finally making an income, and all that traveling beer drinking, etc. she wants to do is gone forever for a long ass time if she has a second third and fourth one. Especially considering she Mr. YMZ would be in her 50's his 60's by the time #4 graduated high school. That usually takes care of it.




Fixt quote will be going on my fridge. Thanks supe.


----------



## Supe

EB.com. We're here to help.


----------



## Road Guy

Two is the perfect number

&lt;- father of three

If you have more than two almost every decision you make regarding housing, vehicle, even vacations, gets more and more difficult

That being said, my third kid is probably the one most like me, and the one I'll probably be going out drinking with in my old age down the road.


----------



## snickerd3

found out minisnick's teacher last night at registration. heard nothing but great things about her since then


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> so my older son had been saving up some money and with his birthday $ he received he bought the new $300 something dollar Go Pro 4.. I was like, that will be nice to have while skiing.. to which he replied "yeah I will use it for skiing but I really bought it so I could record our percussion (band practices)" :facepalm


That's a pretty great item to save up for. Was it the "Black" edition? Those cameras take excellent HD quality videos. And have an awesome Android app to also control the camera (might be an Apple app too). I've been using one to record short-circuit current testing in our high current lab. And it's pretty easy to edit and audio to the videos taken.


----------



## Supe

I need to upgrade to the 4. It's nice when you're about to go racing and someone in the pits can turn it on for you from your phone so you don't have to try to reach over your shoulder and press a teeny ass button wearing driving gloves.


----------



## Road Guy

I'm not sure if its the black one. I should know, we bought it at REI so we could count the $$ towards the dividend.. The picture quality is really good.. He had one of the knock offs his uncle bought him when we moved, the pic quality on those were god awful- but they worked and I didn't have to worry about a $375 camera falling down the mountain...


----------



## snickerd3

took minisnick to the dentist yesterday for his 6 mo cleaning and checkup. sometime btwn january and now the 6yr molars on the top came in. He never complained his mouth was hurting...hope the bottom ones come in just as easy.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnicks best bud is now in his class. his parents got him moved because she has more structure/discipline to her teaching and more art...all of which are very good things for his best friend.


----------



## YMZ PE

Question: What do you think about sending kids to bed without dinner as punishment?


----------



## P-E

Mine is 5, he will sometimes go up to his room during dinner if he's naughty, but we bring him back in 10 minutes. That usually works and he is good after that. Probably wouldn't have him go without dinner, but then again he is only five. We will see what happens when he is 15.


----------



## YMZ PE

Mine is 5 too. I feel like at this age, misbehavior is usually due to hunger, tiredness or distraction. So it doesn't make sense to me to punish a kid by sending her to bed hungry, since it likely means she won't sleep and the next day she'll be hungry, tired AND unable to focus. But lots of people were raised with that punishment and turned out fine. I dunno, it just seems self-defeating to me at this age.


----------



## matt267 PE

YMZ PE said:


> ...misbehavior is usually due to hunger, tiredness or distraction....




I think that's true for my 8 y/o too.

Making her eat what I cook is usually punishment enough.

But I agree with you. Going to bed with no dinner might set the kid up for a really bad day the next day.


----------



## MA_PE

matt267 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...misbehavior is usually due to hunger, tiredness or distraction....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's true for my 8 y/o too.
> 
> *Making her eat what I cook is usually punishment enough.*
> 
> But I agree with you. Going to bed with no dinner might set the kid up for a really bad day the next day.
Click to expand...

LOL!

I agree that denying them food is counterproductive. Go to room/bed immediately after supper would be my choice.


----------



## snickerd3

yesterday was minisnicks first day of kindergarten.


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> yesterday was minisnicks first day of kindergarten.




How did Mom do?


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday was minisnicks first day of kindergarten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did Mom do?
Click to expand...

just fine. he went to pre-k for two years prior so school isn't new to him. He just needs to eat faster. As I predicted he ran out time


----------



## matt267 PE

Pokemon trainer kit arrived yesterday. In between studying, my daughter and I started going through the tutorial. She and I will battle it out again today. It's actually kind of fun.

My daughter and I used to play with her train set and littlest pet shop toys all the time. She's not into those that much anymore. I'm hoping to get a few years out of Pokemon. By that time, she'll be almost a teenager and she'll hate the sight of me.


----------



## snickerd3

he ran out time again yesterday...he ate even less this time. half of everything he took (minus the apple slices and grapes) came home and smooshed all over the inside of his lunchbox.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Admittedly ignorant of kindergarten procedures here so this might be a silly question. Is he allowed to snack during the day? Getting a bit scared hearing about the food policies because mini-Ram is a classic grazer :/


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter who's going into 3rd grade still can't finish her lunch.


----------



## snickerd3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Admittedly ignorant of kindergarten procedures here so this might be a silly question. Is he allowed to snack during the day? Getting a bit scared hearing about the food policies because mini-Ram is a classic grazer :/


i dunno. i know they have designated snack time in the afternoon. minisnick is a grazer too. small snack before breakfast, breakfast, mid morning snack, lunch, afternoon snack, early evening snack, diner, after diner snack...and the kid still can't put weight on....just hit like 42 pounds a couple months ago


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I swear mini-Ram is eating (and drinking) me into bankruptcy. Like minisnick the kid is always eating something but can't seem to add any weight. Alternately it appears if I breathe too deeply I gain a pound -_-


----------



## YMZ PE

Just wait till he's a teenager!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> ... I breathe too deeply I gain a pound -_-


bulimia could help you with this


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Both my kids are grazers. Frustrating!

Met with the school for an ARD meeting...decided to leave my daughter at the ABA clinic full time. Schools suck here!


----------



## akwooly

I feel so lucky we got into one of the charter schools my district offers.


----------



## YMZ PE

Attended back to school night. Learned the school doesn't do fundraisers, only direct donations - woot! I happily cut the PTA a fat check in exchange for not having to hock overpriced candy or gift wrap to my coworkers.


----------



## YMZ PE

akwooly said:


> I feel so lucky we got into one of the charter schools my district offers.


Do you have to reapply every year?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Any of you live in an area that has a good special education program? If so, job openings for engineers too?

Ready to move!


----------



## akwooly

YMZ PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky we got into one of the charter schools my district offers.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to reapply every year?
Click to expand...

Nope, once you are in you are in! but to get in it is lottery based. My daughter was lucky to get one of the eight spots in kindergarten(she is now in 2nd). our middle daughter starts kindergarten next year but since her sister is already a student she gets a spot automatically.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

akwooly said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky we got into one of the charter schools my district offers.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to reapply every year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, once you are in you are in! but to get in it is lottery based. My daughter was lucky to get one of the eight spots in kindergarten(she is now in 2nd). our middle daughter starts kindergarten next year but since her sister is already a student she gets a spot automatically.
Click to expand...

That's awesome. So if a younger sibling gets in, can an older one get in automatically too?


----------



## akwooly

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky we got into one of the charter schools my district offers.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to reapply every year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, once you are in you are in! but to get in it is lottery based. My daughter was lucky to get one of the eight spots in kindergarten(she is now in 2nd). our middle daughter starts kindergarten next year but since her sister is already a student she gets a spot automatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome. So if a younger sibling gets in, can an older one get in automatically too?
Click to expand...

If the younger sibling gets drawn the older gets in only if there is room in their grade. If there is no room they are first on the waitlist. One of my daughters class mates has an older brother who had to wait one year until a spot opened up because his grade was full.


----------



## envirotex

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Any of you live in an area that has a good special education program? If so, job openings for engineers too?
> 
> Ready to move!


Austin suburbs...


----------



## envirotex

Mini-Tex had an awesome scrimmage. Caused and recovered a fumble. On the flip-side, I'm not certain that I can continue feeding him...14, 6' 1" and 185#.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

envirotex said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you live in an area that has a good special education program? If so, job openings for engineers too?
> 
> Ready to move!
> 
> 
> 
> Austin suburbs...
Click to expand...

I wish I could move to Austin. I keep getting invites to a group, through work, who is based in Austin. Once told them if they had a job open I could move into at their office, I would make the meetings.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

envirotex said:


> Mini-Tex had an awesome scrimmage. Caused and recovered a fumble. On the flip-side, I'm not certain that I can continue feeding him...14, 6' 1" and 185#.


Wow! Tall kid.


----------



## Road Guy

My ninth grade daughter made the high school cross country team last week.

We didn't know they actually cut kids or else we would have ran harder over the summer.

Some of these kids are running sub six minute miles so it was pretty competitive.

She used to be fairly competitive and played on a terrible competitive softball team a few years ago. And by terrible ; terrible coaching team philosophy that really screwed her up a little bit and made her not want to play organized sports anymore.

She has been fairly happy with the move but hasn't really found a cord group of friends to hang out with, so I'm hoping this will help nudge her in that direction little bit, as well as as some fun and have something else to do other than come home and goof off on the Internet.


----------



## MA_PE

Good for her. Keep kids in sports and keep them out of the courts!


----------



## Supe

First day of school = GF panic attack. Junior didn't get off the bus. Assholes at the school put her on the wrong one...


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Aww hell no!!! That's horrible! How did they finally figure it out?

Mr told me BabyYMZ was proud that she drew mommy's boobies on the magnadoodle this morning. MiniYMZ muttered, "It didn't really look like them." Then leaned in and whispered, "It looked like a butt." So my life is turning into the Jim Gaffigan show.


----------



## envirotex

^^^LOL



Road Guy said:


> My ninth grade daughter made the high school cross country team last week.
> 
> We didn't know they actually cut kids or else we would have ran harder over the summer.
> 
> Some of these kids are running sub six minute miles so it was pretty competitive.
> 
> She used to be fairly competitive and played on a terrible competitive softball team a few years ago. And by terrible ; terrible coaching team philosophy that really screwed her up a little bit and made her not want to play organized sports anymore.
> 
> She has been fairly happy with the move but hasn't really found a cord group of friends to hang out with, so I'm hoping this will help nudge her in that direction little bit, as well as as some fun and have something else to do other than come home and goof off on the Internet.


We went through the same with Mini-Tex and football...crappy coach, and he sat out a year of football. Glad your freshman is getting involved...it definitely helps to have a coach/band director/robotics coach watching/guiding them and a "team-family" at school.


----------



## snickerd3

i thought starting solid foods was supposed to help babies sleep through the night....fuller tummies less need to get up.


----------



## Supe

YMZ PE said:


> ^ Aww hell no!!! That's horrible! *How did they finally figure it out?*




Apparently they suspected something was wrong when a 1/2 dozen parents all called to say the same thing.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We are participating in the special needs competitive cheer team this year. Should be fun, I guess.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

When I say we, I mean my daughter is on the team, we will be there to help.


----------



## Supe

Having sat through one competitive cheer competition for Junior, I can say that there is NO SUCH THING AS FUN COMPETITIVE CHEER. It's pretty much on par with repulsiveness of pageant moms.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Supe said:


> Having sat through one competitive cheer competition for Junior, I can say that there is NO SUCH THING AS FUN COMPETITIVE CHEER. It's pretty much on par with repulsiveness of pageant moms.


I think regular teams are. But the special needs team is not quite that bad. The one plus for the area I currently live is the special needs sports league. It's not competitive, they don't even keep score. It's just a way for these kids to get an opportunity to play sports they otherwise wouldn't be able to. Everything is sponsored/by donations/ and fund raising, so it's free to put your kid in. They pay for everything that is needed.


----------



## Supe

You may have some hope if they essentially take the "competitive" out of it. I'm sure the kids will have a great time either way, but man, parents can be such assholes.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Supe said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Aww hell no!!! That's horrible! *How did they finally figure it out?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they suspected something was wrong when a 1/2 dozen parents all called to say the same thing.
Click to expand...

had this happen with my daughter on the first day of kindergarten a couple of years ago. My wife had to call the school who had to call the bus service to track her down. not fun.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lumber Jim said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Aww hell no!!! That's horrible! *How did they finally figure it out?*
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they suspected something was wrong when a 1/2 dozen parents all called to say the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> had this happen with my daughter on the first day of kindergarten a couple of years ago. My wife had to call the school who had to call the bus service to track her down. not fun.
Click to expand...

My youngest keeps wanting to ride the bus, and this is why I hesitate.


----------



## YMZ PE

MiniYMZ said she wants to be Darth Vader this Halloween, but with pink instead of black.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ Obi Wan has taught her well. But she is not a Jedi yet!

All too easy...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

YMZ PE said:


> MiniYMZ said she wants to be Darth Vader this Halloween, but with pink instead of black.


I thought they already did that and called her a power ranger.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick wants to be the green lantern...you know the superhero with the glowing ring.


----------



## kevo_55

That works I think!


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Yesss!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Finally found somewhere for my 6 year old to take horse riding lessons. Not like I live in Texas, or anything. Sheesh!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

kevo_55 said:


> That works I think!


Cute!


----------



## P-E

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That works I think!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
Click to expand...

The bride of Chewy.


----------



## YMZ PE

power-engineer said:


> The bride of Chewy.




No, that's Mala. Didn't you watch the 1978 Star Wars Holiday Special?


----------



## MetsFan

My 1 year old does not want to drink regular whole milk. We even tried mixing a bit of whole milk in his formula, but he can still tell. I thought we would start saving a bunch of money from not buying formula, but I guess it's going to have to wait.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

MetsFan said:


> My 1 year old does not want to drink regular whole milk. We even tried mixing a bit of whole milk in his formula, but he can still tell. I thought we would start saving a bunch of money from not buying formula, but I guess it's going to have to wait.




Brings back bad memories of buying Similac. Now if I can only get past the diapers...


----------



## snickerd3

MetsFan said:


> My 1 year old does not want to drink regular whole milk. We even tried mixing a bit of whole milk in his formula, but he can still tell. I thought we would start saving a bunch of money from not buying formula, but I guess it's going to have to wait.


We used 2% with minisnick when we made the switch to cow's milk and we plan on doing the same when snickette is old enough. As long as they are getting a balanced diet with other healthy fats, the whole milk thing is a little over rated.


----------



## YMZ PE

We used Horizon organic whole milk with DHA for about a year, then switched to the cheap gallon stuff after the kids were acclimated to the taste of cow's milk. The cheap stuff doesn't taste nearly as good, but they haven't complained yet.


----------



## snickerd3

and I'm not buying 4 different kinds of milk.

minisnick - 2%

mr snick - skim

me - lactose free milk (when I want milk)


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We buy unsweetened almond milk or unsweetened cashiew milk. I originally bought the stuff for myself, but my kid loves it.


----------



## snickerd3

I have tried the almond milks too. but when you want that glass of milk it just isn't the same.

tonight is babyfood making night again. snickette is almost out of pears and she is getting tired of the quinoa and avocado, so I might make garlic potatoes for her.


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 1 year old does not want to drink regular whole milk. We even tried mixing a bit of whole milk in his formula, but he can still tell. I thought we would start saving a bunch of money from not buying formula, but I guess it's going to have to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Brings back bad memories of buying Similac. Now if I can only get past the diapers...
Click to expand...

If you move south, you may be able to skip the whole milk and go straight to Mountain Dew.


----------



## NJmike PE

So apparently youngest kids are great for the oldest to practice cutting hair.... #1 (5.5 yo) just cut #3 (19 mos) hair. Needless to say, #1 is not Mrs NJ's favorite child right now, but that's the topic of a different thread.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On the bright side at least hair grows back...


----------



## Ble_PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> On the bright side at least hair grows back...




Not always...


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Evidence? ^^


----------



## NJmike PE

That it is Edward. That it is indeed.


----------



## Road Guy

Just let #3 cut #1's hair as payback!


----------



## NJmike PE

Or I start doing shots of tequila and then shave all their heads bald


----------



## akwooly

I like the tequila idea NJ.


----------



## envirotex

YMZ PE said:


> We used Horizon organic whole milk with DHA for about a year, then switched to the cheap gallon stuff after the kids were acclimated to the taste of cow's milk. The cheap stuff doesn't taste nearly as good, but they haven't complained yet.




Still buying the organic milk...not with DHA, but 18 years and counting. Not to say that when things get desperate, we don't buy the occasional gallon of regular from the convenience store...

EDIT: Perhaps that's the reason for the "6' 1" and 185#".


----------



## akwooly

Organic whole. We go through 2 gallons a week. My kids would rather drink milk over juice. 2%? Might as well drink water. I love whole milk. Even better if it is non homogenized.


----------



## YMZ PE

Envirotex is making me want to switch back to organic.

I treat myself to the occasional bottle of raw milk. $7 a quart, but so worth it.


----------



## P-E

envirotex said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> We used Horizon organic whole milk with DHA for about a year, then switched to the cheap gallon stuff after the kids were acclimated to the taste of cow's milk. The cheap stuff doesn't taste nearly as good, but they haven't complained yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still buying the organic milk...not with DHA, but 18 years and counting. Not to say that when things get desperate, we don't buy the occasional gallon of regular from the convenience store...
> 
> EDIT: Perhaps that's the reason for the "6' 1" and 185#".
Click to expand...



with the afro 6'9", pretty good dribbler


----------



## knight1fox3

Milk is gross altogether...

uke:


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> Milk is gross altogether...
> 
> uke:


I wish I could get some raw milk. had some raw goat milk that was harder to get down.


----------



## kevo_55

YMZ, you can buy this at Costco. Up in the great white north, it is about $10.

When we switched to this maybe 6 months ago, I just felt that the milk tasted funny. I have now come to the conclusion that the old stuff that I was drinking was really the funny stuff.

Organic is really the way to go.


----------



## MetsFan

I've tried Whole Milk and 1% with him. I'll try some skim next to see if that helps.



knight1fox3 said:


> Milk is gross altogether...
> 
> uke:


What do you have cereal with?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you know what the compositional difference between organic and conventional milk is?

Nothing.


----------



## snickerd3

Lumber Jim said:


> Do you know what the compositional difference between organic and conventional milk is?
> 
> Nothing.


marketing


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

MetsFan said:


> I've tried Whole Milk and 1% with him. I'll try some skim next to see if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milk is gross altogether...
> 
> uke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have cereal with?
Click to expand...


----------



## FLBuff PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Milk is gross altogether...
> 
> uke:


Says the "man" that eats fake bacon. You're food recommendations and likes/dislikes are null and void.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ya I'm not paying $10 for milk. Whether it's organic or not.



MetsFan said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milk is gross altogether...
> 
> uke:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have cereal with?
Click to expand...

A little milk mixed with water. 



FLBuff PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milk is gross altogether...
> 
> uke:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the "man" that eats fake bacon. You're food recommendations and likes/dislikes are null and void.
Click to expand...

Ha ha...touche.


----------



## akwooly

snickerd3 said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the compositional difference between organic and conventional milk is?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marketing
Click to expand...

the nutrient comp may have minimal differences but I choose to promote or support organic practices.


----------



## mudpuppy

Lumber Jim said:


> Do you know what the compositional difference between organic and conventional milk is?
> 
> Nothing.




I swear I'm not a crazy wacko, but I'm not sure I totally agree with this. There's a whole slew of crap that farmers can feed their stock that will show up in cow's milk. My mom's neighbor was growing 40 lb turkeys by pumping them full of steroids. Who knows what some of these guys are doing to increase milk production.


----------



## akwooly

mudpuppy said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the compositional difference between organic and conventional milk is?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I'm not a crazy wacko, but I'm not sure I totally agree with this. There's a whole slew of crap that farmers can feed their stock that will show up in cow's milk. My mom's neighbor was growing 40 lb turkeys by pumping them full of steroids. Who knows what some of these guys are doing to increase milk production.
Click to expand...

It is much better if the cow can naturally graze on grass, conventional farms feed the cows grains and also pump them full of other crap. it is hard to believe that doesn't show up in milk.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got home and discovered my son managed to peel roughly 2' X 2' of paint off the dining room wall. Anyone want to adopt?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Every trailer load of milk is tested for a multitude of bad things. If something is found then the farmer buys the entire load and it gets dumped down the drain. (6500+ gallons worth)

Do you think dairy farmer's buy milk from the store? nope, they drink what they produce.

I'm not sure where the image of a cow grazing on grass it's entire life as being better came from but they need their vitamins, minerals, and a balanced diet just everything else.

I don't think the media hype is totally accurate and the organic coops have done a great job of marketing... this doesn't mean I oppose organic foods (everything prior to pesticides and genetic engineering was organic. I just don't see where the definition of better came from and can't see paying for inflated margins to get the organic label.

not trying to sway anyone here, just playing devils advocate, apparently.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

mudpuppy said:


> I swear I'm not a crazy wacko, but I'm not sure I totally agree with this. There's a whole slew of crap that farmers can feed their stock that will show up in cow's milk.




The flaw in this one is bleach.


----------



## akwooly

Lumber Jim said:


> Every trailer load of milk is tested for a multitude of bad things. If something is found then the farmer buys the entire load and it gets dumped down the drain. (6500+ gallons worth)
> 
> Do you think dairy farmer's buy milk from the store? nope, they drink what they produce.
> 
> I'm not sure where the image of a cow grazing on grass it's entire life as being better came from but they need their vitamins, minerals, and a balanced diet just everything else.
> 
> I don't think the media hype is totally accurate and the organic coops have done a great job of marketing... this doesn't mean I oppose organic foods (everything prior to pesticides and genetic engineering was organic. I just don't see where the definition of better came from and can't see paying for inflated margins to get the organic label.
> 
> not trying to sway anyone here, just playing devils advocate, apparently.


goat milk 4lyfe!


----------



## akwooly

this tastes like the cow got into an onion patch.


----------



## Road Guy

If moms can drink booze while breast feeding and no harm to baby then i am sure the same is ok for 1%.

My wife's family used to own a big dairy in south Ga. They still kept about 20 cows (before her aunt died). I couldnt develop a taste to drink the milk straight from the cow but her relatives did... I did learned what the phrase "scrape the butter off the top of the jar of milk meant"


----------



## YMZ PE

Road Guy said:


> If moms can drink booze while breast feeding and no harm to baby then i am sure the same is ok for 1%.


Yeah...that's a big no-no. Worse than drinking while pregnant since you don't have the placenta to filter out the alcohol.

Kevo - does Costco sell organic whole milk?


----------



## Road Guy

Its perfectly fine


----------



## YMZ PE

It is? Well damn.


----------



## kevo_55

YMZ, yes. We typically buy the 1% but it does come in whole as well.


----------



## Road Guy

If you're like me and spend $200 a week on groceries to feed three Teenagers i suggest you try this little recipe, very economical as squirrels are abundant


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> If you're like me and spend $200 a week on groceries to feed three Teenagers i suggest you try this little recipe, very economical as squirrels are abundant


This may come in handy for me in a few years


----------



## mudpuppy

Mmm, squirrel helper sounds tasty!


----------



## Road Guy

_ive had squirrel and gravy before, it wasn't "that" bad_


----------



## kevo_55

^^ How much beer did you have with it?


----------



## knight1fox3

"Where's Eddie, he usually eats these goddamn things!"


----------



## Lumber Jim

mudpuppy said:


> Mmm, squirrel helper sounds tasty!


tastes like chicken!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

I just had to scroll up to figure out what thread I'm in.

I actually was thinking as I read through and got wondering about udder hygiene (we used to use an iodine based solution for pre-milking), but I looked it up and apparently there are "organic acceptable" products on the market. That makes me wonder that with all the studies that have been done regarding iodine residues in the final product, how much testing has been done with the alternatives.

I know a lot of good farms can't make the transition to organic because of the cost associated, so I just try to support the local farmers

oh and did you know that livestock only has to be in an organic environment for one year prior to entering the organic production system? So that doesn't mean that the cow was antibiotic free and free range or whatever for it's whole life.

and KF, I'm sure you have never had unpasteurized milk right from the cow, that's a piece of heaven


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

knight1fox3 said:


> "Where's Eddie, he usually eats these goddamn things!"


He gave them up, bad for his cholesterol.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Road Guy said:


> If you're like me and spend $200 a week on groceries to feed three Teenagers i suggest you try this little recipe, very economical as squirrels are abundant


Hey! Send me the box tops, need them for my kids school!


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> and KF, I'm sure you have never had unpasteurized milk right from the cow, that's a piece of heaven




Bugger eats fake bacon but thinks real cow's milk is gross. He's a lost cause.


----------



## P-E

engineergurl said:


> I just had to scroll up to figure out what thread I'm in.


The rodent thread obviously.


----------



## akwooly

Get this thread back on track. My kids are awesome.


----------



## snickerd3

snickette's first tooth is making an appearance!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

How is sleep going in the snick house right now?


----------



## snickerd3

Sunday she went to bed at 8:30 and slept until midnight or so, normal wake up for feeding, then she was waking up every hr. It didn't take much to get her back down. Just a quick hug and a putting the pacifier back in her mouth. No real uncontrollably crying. last night started the same, but then every 2 hrs. I noticed the white in her gums this morning so it must have started on sunday night. no fever, no butt rash, no crazy crying...nothing like her brother teething. hopefully her teething experience stays this way


----------



## Supe

I have f*cking had it with Junior's school system. She is in third grade this year, and they have not taught them even the most FUNDAMENTAL geography, history, etc. As in, they were never taught what cities/states/countries/continents were. Are you F*CKING SERIOUS? Every night now, she is watching a combination of kids documentaries on the United States, coupled with episodes of "Liberty's Kids" which is a shitty animated cartoon that starts just prior to the Boston Tea Party and appears to target major US historical events.

I have zero f*cking hope for the future of this planet. Seriously.


----------



## YMZ PE

Do you have a choice to send Junior somewhere else? Her school sounds pretty awful based on what you described.


----------



## Supe

Looking into it, but don't think we have an option without moving. Given that they follow a cookie cutter curriculum for the county, I suspect NONE of the schools in the district do it either. The day she comes home with an explanation about how "the south will rise again", we're moving.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Animaniacs did a pretty good job of doing the states, their capitals, the presidents, etc.


----------



## YMZ PE

I also learned a lot about golden age film stars from Animaniacs.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## YMZ PE

^ Hey yo!


----------



## snickerd3

snickette is 8 months old today


----------



## Road Guy

I found this at the bottom of an empty box of cheezits in the pantry today

Damn kids






Sadly they have all A's in English


----------



## engineergurl

^^ that's actually pretty funny...


----------



## Road Guy

We must not feed them enough, because were always finding where they hide their food stash around the house.

The other day I pulled out one of our rarely used kitchen pots and then found two boxes of pop tarts hidden inside of it, it's getting to be pretty comical. But at least they will be trained when they go off to college and have roommates.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Road Guy said:


> We must not feed them enough, because were always finding where they hide their food stash around the house.
> 
> The other day I pulled out one of our rarely used kitchen pots and then found two boxes of pop tarts hidden inside of it, it's getting to be pretty comical. But at least they will be trained when they go off to college and have roommates.


Lol...mine are still at the stage where the food spills in the car, eg french fries end up on the floor, then they turn around and eat it off the floor next time they get in the vehicle.


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> We must not feed them enough, because were always finding where they hide their food stash around the house.
> 
> The other day I pulled out one of our rarely used kitchen pots and then found two boxes of pop tarts hidden inside of it, it's getting to be pretty comical. But at least they will be trained when they go off to college and have roommates.


my husband once hid the peanutbutter from me when he was drunk... we found it two years later when we moved, that has been my only experience in food hiding that I recall. You should start moving the food that you find and leave scavenger hunt clues so the original hoarder has to work for it.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> my husband once hid the peanutbutter from me when he was drunk... we found it two years later when we moved,


:lmao:

EPIC


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> my husband once hid the peanutbutter from me when he was drunk... we found it two years later when we moved,
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> EPIC
Click to expand...

yeah, it was an attempt on his part... I tend to just get the jar and a spoon after I've been drinking... as long as I don't mix in strawberry milk, I'm usually good


----------



## mudpuppy

^I was about to say, you can't really blame him--don't want another strawberry milk incident.


----------



## engineergurl

mudpuppy said:


> ^I was about to say, you can't really blame him--don't want another strawberry milk incident.




I was wondering if anyone around here would still remember that, gosh that was a LONG time ago


----------



## mudpuppy

It's too bad the drunk thread with that post got deleted.


----------



## knight1fox3

mudpuppy said:


> It's too bad the drunk thread with that post got deleted.


ldman:


----------



## knight1fox3

_*But one Ohio dad showed his kid’s school how far removed from real-life application he feels Common Core is in a way that’s sure to get their attention: He challenged them to take it to the bank.*_


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo, found a swim lesson place for minisnick that has classes at a working family friendly time.


----------



## snickerd3

ok looking through pictures, snickette's hair is growing wicked fast. Within the next couple weeks I am going to have to start using barrettes or something to keep it out of her eyes...she just turned 8 months old.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> ok looking through pictures, snickette's hair is growing wicked fast. Within the next couple weeks I am going to have to start using barrettes or something to keep it out of her eyes...she just turned 8 months old.


This will work too:


----------



## snickerd3

Not likely.

Although We were already cutting minisnicks hair at this point bc his grows wicked fast too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I kind of miss having a baby in the house.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I kind of miss having a baby in the house.


Only 9 months to go


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of miss having a baby in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Only 9 months to go
Click to expand...

I better get busy.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of miss having a baby in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Only 9 months to go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I better get busy...*studying*
Click to expand...


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of miss having a baby in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Only 9 months to go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I better get busy...*studying*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

At this point in the game, I think I'm going to wing it and see what happens.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Have a few drinks first, that always improves the winging chances ^


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter is building a "wastewater treatment plant" in Minecraft. I'm so proud of her.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> My daughter is building a "wastewater treatment plant" in Minecraft. I'm so proud of her.


The younger they start engineering the better!
Unfortunately (or fortunately), I think my youngest will be a vet, not an engineer. We get stuck trying to keep all the neighbors animals OUT of our house.


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm trying to encourage Mini toward a career in material science. I figure it's just a couple more years until she'll be able to identify the elastic and plastic ranges on a stress-strain curve and calculate the Poissson's ratio of a gummy bear.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

YMZ PE said:


> I'm trying to encourage Mini toward a career in material science. I figure it's just a couple more years until she'll be able to identify the elastic and plastic ranges on a stress-strain curve and calculate the Poissson's ratio of a gummy bear.


Ha! Don't forget, that curve will change depending on the brand. Much research to be done.


----------



## YMZ PE

As far as I'm concerned, this is the only brand of gummy bears:






but I actually haven't seen these since the days when our family used to frequent the local liquor store because we didn't have a Walmart or Target nearby. Now I only see Trolli or Haribo brand, which seem to have much lower Poisson's ratios, making for a less pleasant experience chewing off their heads.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

THIS is the only gummy bear...


----------



## snickerd3

YMZ PE said:


> As far as I'm concerned, this is the only brand of gummy bears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I actually haven't seen these since the days when our family used to frequent the local liquor store because we didn't have a Walmart or Target nearby. Now I only see Trolli or Haribo brand, which seem to have much lower Poisson's ratios, making for a less pleasant experience chewing off their heads.


haribo is good if you get a fresh bag. the bags our walmart gets are old and the gummy bears are harder.


----------



## snickerd3

so friday was the homecoming parade. As the fireengine and ambulance was pulling into the staging area near the start of the parade minisnick was jumping up and down all excited that they were there but he couldn't remember the word ambulance so he said. " The people who help the people who are dying."


----------



## MA_PE

he knew what he was talking about. lusone:


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter has expressed an interest in learning how to solder electronics. I was thinking about buying her this kit:






It would look better in a suitcase though.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's a great idea. Let me know when you plan on being at the airport so I can plan not to fly that day. That's about as good an idea as this:

http://itheedread.jezebel.com/overly-creative-tnt-wedding-favors-cause-airport-evacua-1734011574


----------



## YMZ PE

I volunteered in Mini's kindergarten class today. One thing I'm now certain of, I sure as heck don't need to have a boy. Boys are fun and all, but I can live without having one at home.


----------



## snickerd3

^ that totally depends on the boy. if minisnick was as crazy as his best friend I would totally agree with that.


----------



## akwooly

my two girls are angels, my son is a tornado.


----------



## MA_PE

I don't think I could handle daughters. God knew that which is why I have two sons.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> my two girls are angels, my son is a tornado.


My daughter is an angel until she turns into an emotional tornado.

At which point I be like:


----------



## NJmike PE

On some days I really can't tell which is worse. The emotional mood swings of NJ#1 or the tornado that is NJ #2.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick is going to have to choose this evening...going to McD's for the local volunteer Fire Department meet and greet/fundraiser or having treats to take to daycare tomorrow for his birthday. We don't have time to do both.


----------



## MA_PE

wow. what a mean mother. I'm calling DCS.


----------



## NJmike PE

x2


----------



## snickerd3

I said for daycare...he is taking treats to school for his birthday.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick came yesterday with an award from the Principle for "Excellent School Manners".


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick turns 6 today!! crazy how fast time has gone by


----------



## Supe

No kidding. Junior is 9 later this month. She was 2 when I inherited her...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Need some help from parents who went through this already. Mini-Ram is about ready for pre-k. I've started looking and the prices seem a bit on the high side (even for NYC). What's the typical cost per month/year for pre-k?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

An arm and a leg.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ken 3.0 said:


> An arm and a leg.




Guess I can afford two months then.


----------



## Supe

I want to say the going rate was $180/wk for pre-K when junior went to La Petite in the Charlotte area, but the GF as a "single mom" at the time ended up paying considerably less with assistance. The younger you were, the higher the costs.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An arm and a leg.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I can afford two months then.
Click to expand...

4, unless your wife isn't a team player.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe said:


> I want to say the going rate was $180/wk for pre-K when junior went to La Petite in the Charlotte area, but the GF as a "single mom" at the time ended up paying considerably less with assistance. The younger you were, the higher the costs.




That sounds about par Supe. The place we're looking at is asking $900/month, going down to $800 when mini-Ram is a year older.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ken 3.0 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An arm and a leg.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I can afford two months then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4, unless your wife isn't a team player.
Click to expand...

One of us needs to keep all the limbs in tact to support the family...


----------



## snickerd3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say the going rate was $180/wk for pre-K when junior went to La Petite in the Charlotte area, but the GF as a "single mom" at the time ended up paying considerably less with assistance. The younger you were, the higher the costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds about par Supe. The place we're looking at is asking $900/month, going down to $800 when mini-Ram is a year older.
Click to expand...

are you talking daycare or preschool?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Need some help from parents who went through this already. Mini-Ram is about ready for pre-k. I've started looking and the prices seem a bit on the high side (even for NYC). What's the typical cost per month/year for pre-k?


We paid about $51/day.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need some help from parents who went through this already. Mini-Ram is about ready for pre-k. I've started looking and the prices seem a bit on the high side (even for NYC). What's the typical cost per month/year for pre-k?
> 
> 
> 
> We paid about $51/day.
Click to expand...

$51/*day?! *Holy crap.


----------



## snickerd3

our school district offered a half day pre-K program which was no cost (property taxes). The private half day pre-k we also looked at through one of the churches was like $65-$70 a month plus a $50 regristration fee plus a $25 snack fee . The daycare we use offers a "Preschool" program during the school year that was included in the normal daycare price of $21 a day.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need some help from parents who went through this already. Mini-Ram is about ready for pre-k. I've started looking and the prices seem a bit on the high side (even for NYC). What's the typical cost per month/year for pre-k?
> 
> 
> 
> We paid about $51/day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $51/*day?! *Holy crap.
Click to expand...

Yup. This is why we only did 2 days/week.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snickerd3 said:


> our school district offered a half day pre-K program which was no cost (property taxes). The private half day pre-k we also looked at through one of the churches was like $65-$70 a month plus a $50 regristration fee plus a $25 snack fee . The daycare we use offers a "Preschool" program during the school year that was included in the normal daycare price of $21 a day.


Where are you located? Guess I'll have to look around more, though I doubt I'll find anything as good a deal as this.


----------



## snickerd3

south central IL


----------



## knight1fox3

^ ya, it's basically all corn fields there.


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ ya, it's basically all corn fields there.


yep. corn and soy


----------



## envirotex

Mini-Tex's football team is 184-0, after 6 games. Go D-line!


----------



## Ble_PE

I had to deal with my first broken heart as a dad a couple of nights ago. We've been going to a couple's small group on Mondays at church, and the kids are all kept by a couple of babysitters during the 2 hours we are there. Mini-ble2, my daughter, has two girls her age in the group that are great friends, but evidently over the past few weeks they've been "fighting" over one of the boys. Last week mini-ble2 came home super excited because she was going to marry said boy because of the MASH game that they played (do ya'll remember that? I can't believe they still play it!). She's been telling my all week that he's going to be her husband (or huzzun as she says it). On Monday she was excited to go to the group and it seemed that they were having a good time playing outside, but once the adults finished up and went to get the kids, we found a dejected little girl in the nursery! She was heartbroken because one of her friends and the boy she was going to marry got "married" that night. It was pitiful and it broke my heart to see her that sad. I had to talk to her that night and tell her that they were just playing and that she has nothing to worry about because it's going to be a LOOOONNNNGGGG time before she's going to get married. That seemed to help out a bit, but she's 4 years old, I'm not supposed to be dealing with broken hearts yet!


----------



## Road Guy

As a father of a daughter, I still say we whip this kids ass, and any of his friends just so that they all get the message!


----------



## matt267 PE

I like RG's idea. Where does this "boy" hang out?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ble_PE

I've been telling Mrs. ble that I have to get me a shotgun before mini-ble2 gets to dating age...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Aww, poor kid! Good thing is, there are ways to cheer up a 4 year old. Hope her heart mends quickly.


----------



## MA_PE

Two words. Ice cream. There all better.


----------



## NJmike PE

Today is NJ #2's bday. Can't believe that this kid is 4 already.


----------



## MA_PE

Happy b-day NJ#2. What's the party theme?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gonna guess Star Wars (if Mike has his way).


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MA_PE

so the party was a success! Nice!


----------



## snickerd3

tomorrow is picture day at daycare and dress like a professional day at minisnick school

dress like what a professional what was my initial question when I saw the newsletter.


----------



## Road Guy

so question for your former band nerds.. my older son made the state honor band, first chair percussion (as a sophomore) most of the rest of the percussion group was seniors.. does this bode well for some type of marching band scholarship? Of course the school he wants to go to doesn't have a marching band


----------



## NJmike PE

I almost went with the anne frank meme...


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick's pumpkin picture got picked so he gets to ride on the local rotary float during the halloween parade this weekend...hadn't planned on attending the parade this weekend.


----------



## MetsFan

Road Guy said:


> so question for your former band nerds.. my older son made the state honor band, first chair percussion (as a sophomore) most of the rest of the percussion group was seniors.. does this bode well for some type of marching band scholarship? Of course the school he wants to go to doesn't have a marching band




My wife's a college counselor so I'll ask her later on.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Supe

Today is Junior's 9th birthday. Can't believe I've had that runt for over 6 years now.


----------



## MetsFan

Road Guy said:


> so question for your former band nerds.. my older son made the state honor band, first chair percussion (as a sophomore) most of the rest of the percussion group was seniors.. does this bode well for some type of marching band scholarship? Of course the school he wants to go to doesn't have a marching band




My wife didn't know. But she did suggest talking to the band director since he/she would probably have connections and know what is available.


----------



## engineergurl

The school I used to work for did, I know Purdue, Syracuse and a variety of others do but I think it depends on the school


----------



## snickerd3

snickette loves trucks and cars...the baby dolls sit in the corner collecting dust. just ordered her her own FP little people's race track so minisnick and her can play cars together.


----------



## snickerd3

the house this morning had two dragons/dinosaurs roaring the entire time we were getting ready. snickette actually has a really creepy roar. minisnick didn't believe me when I told him she learned from him how to do it.


----------



## snickerd3

so we get home yesterday and the first thing out of minisnick's mouth was WOW someone cleaned the living room. Gee thanks kid, I try....not that it was super messy before, just a lot of toys all over the place.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble1 took a book to the bathroom the other night. My little boy's growing up!


----------



## MA_PE

Ble_PE said:


> Mini-ble1 took a book to the bathroom the other night. My little boy's growing up!


he didn't just grab his smart phone?


----------



## MetsFan

My son had two friends over last weekend and they got to play Mario Kart on the Wii.  My son is 4 and his friends are 4 and 6.  I was surprised how well those kids were doing.  They only did two races but they came in 1st and 2nd or 3rd each time while my son was in 12th.  They kept commenting how my son was in last place or how he was still on the second lap when they finished, but he didn't seem to mind.
 
After they left I told him, "we have some training to do."


----------



## Supe

Junior struggled mightily with MK for Wii early on.  Now, she's roughly on par with her old man.  I hold the edge with the manual slide control vs. her automatic.


----------



## MetsFan

Do you have Daisy and the Mach bike yet?  If so, I highly recommend that combo with auto power slide.


----------



## Supe

Probably.  I usually end up using either my Mii character with the Star Shooter, or Bowser with Flame Runner.


----------



## MetsFan

Try the mach bike, it is super quick and turns on a dime.  It takes some getting used to, but it is so good.


----------



## snickerd3

need to lower snickette's crib today...she was sitting up laughing and playing with her mobile this morning when I went in there.


----------



## MetsFan

It was raining and dark out so my son didn't realize he stepped on a soggy turd before getting in my car.  Needless to say, he got it on the back seat, the carpet, and the door sill.  I spent about an hour cleaning that $hit up and his sneakers went straight to the trash.


----------



## snickerd3

yuck!!!!  one good reason I park my car in the garage.


----------



## P-E

Mini P-E just announced " I love bacon a lot".  What a great day this is.


----------



## knight1fox3

Hopefully it was nutritious and delicious turkey bacon! :thumbs:


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> Hopefully it was nutritious and delicious turkey bacon! :thumbs:


Blasphemy!


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> Hopefully it was nutritious and delicious turkey bacon! :thumbs:


----------



## snickerd3

wonder if i'll be getting a phone call from daycare today.  snickette got 4 shots this morning at her 1yr checkup.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Confirmed that mini-Ram has a stomach virus.  He's been throwing up since Sunday and also had diarrhea.  Looked like he was on the mend.  Got to work this morning and got a call from my wife that he was throwing up again, and since she's on jury duty, I need to take him to the doctor.  Turned right back and took the train back home.  As expected, the doctor basically said keep him hydrated and try to get him to eat.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ah yes, young kids and vomit.

I hope mini-Ram feels better soon.


----------



## snickerd3

snickette has had 6 teeth come in during the month of january so far.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Have not perfected the art of vomit catching yet.  Hoping I don't get the opportunity for further practice.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> snickette has had 6 teeth come in during the month of january so far.


They'll likely all fall out around the same time too. The tooth fairy will have remortgage the house.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Have not perfected the art of vomit catching yet.  Hoping I don't get the opportunity for further practice.


Vomit does not need to be caught. The "jump out of the way" method has served me well so far.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well he managed to puke on the bedroom carpet last night.  I would take catching it over having it on plush carpet any day.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Well he managed to puke on the bedroom carpet last night.  I would take catching it over having it on plush carpet any day.


To each his own.

I do not miss those nights. Like I said before, I hope your little one feels better soon.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks Matt.  Looks like it's a waiting game at this point.  Cleanup, as you well know, just is not fun.


----------



## P-E

Hope it's only a one day thing Ram.   We just went through that on Sunday.  Mini puked all over the neighbors couch.   he was fine the next day.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Unfortunately it's been going on since Sunday.  Doc basically said to wait it out unless there's a major change :/


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> Vomit does not need to be caught. The "jump out of the way" method has served me well so far.


lusone:


----------



## snickerd3

signed minisnick up for tball last night for this spring.  need to sign him up for the next level of swim lessons.


----------



## MetsFan

We need to start signing up my 4 year old to sports.  We were going to do soccer last year, but we missed the deadline.  I'll have to check on swimming to see when the deadline is for that.


----------



## MA_PE

Sorry, MF but a 3 yo "signed up" for soccer is ridiculous in my opinion.  Might as well just arrange a play group and if the kids want to kick a ball then let them.

However, I believe you can't start them swimming young enough, especially if you're around water (pool, vacation at the beach, etc.)


----------



## snickerd3

I finally found an indoor pool with weekend lessons.  minisnick LOVES them.  

I think this might be the last year of baseball though because the next level is a traveling team to other towns sometimes a hr or more away.  our work schedule just doesn't work with that sort of thing.   The idea of 6-8 yr olds on traveling team is just crazy to me it isn't like they are the cream of the crop grooming for a career.

I'm hoping minisnick will want to play basketball next year over trying soccer.


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> Sorry, MF but a 3 yo "signed up" for soccer is ridiculous in my opinion.  Might as well just arrange a play group and if the kids want to kick a ball then let them.
> 
> However, I believe you can't start them swimming young enough, especially if you're around water (pool, vacation at the beach, etc.)


+1000,  I was thinking it, you said it MA.  We went to a couple "games" for some friends of ours, and it's exactly that.  Just run around and occasionally kick a ball once in awhile.  LadyFox and I were thinking to ourselves, "They're paying for this?"


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> +1000,  I was thinking it, you said it MA.  We went to a couple "games" for some friends of ours, and it's exactly that.  Just run around and occasionally kick a ball once in awhile.  LadyFox and I were thinking to ourselves, "They're paying for this?"


Hopefully everyone got a trophy.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I describe 5 and under soccer as herding cats.


----------



## snickerd3

Dance classes for 3-4 yrs old is just as bad...


----------



## MA_PE

I think my kids started soccer at the YMCA when they were 5-6 and even then it was "magnet ball".  If the ball went out of bounds and ended up in the playground we'd have to go and retrieve all the kids that got distracted by the swings, etc.

It was the city league soccer which started at U8 (under 8yo) that they started learning the game.  Travel started at the U10 level.  We had a big program where the U10 had a full in-city league as well as 2-3 travel teams.  Only the kids that were into playing/learning the game were on the travel teams and it was the 1, 2, and 3 teams ranked by ability.  For whatever reason, my younger son was quite competitive and played on the 1 or 2 travel teams.  Those games were fun to watch as the kids really played well at that level.


----------



## MetsFan

Interesting... Most of his friends were doing soccer last year so I was feeling bad when I hadn't signed him up for anything.  He is signed up for "playball" at daycare though.  It's $75 a month so originally we weren't going to sign him up for it.  Of course peer pressure ruled since everybody else in the class is signed up for it.  That and they offered him a free day so he wanted to keep going after that.  My thing is, shouldn't we get money back from the daycare since the teachers aren't watching him during that time?


----------



## MA_PE

yeah I think you should get a refund.  Youth sports in our area of MA is out of control if you ask me.  There are a gazillion "club teams" and programs available, so I'm not surprised that they offer it to pre-k kids.  If your son shows a real interest in it then there's nothing wrong with feeding the intrest.  All it takes is a handful of fanatical parents looking to raise the next Beckham to start an "organized program".  However, the vast majorityy of kids couldn't care less about the game, they just want to play with other kids.  Of course for organized sports you need fields, team uniforms, equipment, etc.   and then play time starts costing additional money.


----------



## MetsFan

^^ Not to mention time out of our busy schedules, haha.


----------



## akwooly

I coached 4yo soccer and U8 last summer.  With the 4 yo it was about introducing them to the game/structure, basic rules, no hands, out of bounds which goal to shoot at.  Silly games to keep them interested and really just making a fool of myself and making the kids laugh.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> just making a fool of myself and making the kids laugh.


Most of us would laugh too. Do you have any video?


----------



## akwooly

no one wants to see that matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let us be the judge.


----------



## MA_PE

akwooly said:


> Silly games to keep them interested and really just making a fool of myself and making the kids laugh.


you're pretty much proving my point here.  Give them a ball and let them play.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Mini-Buff 1 is 8 today. I remember starting the "Expecting" thread shortly after I joined here...where the hell did the time go?!


----------



## Road Guy

happy birthday!  yes the time flies! much faster once they get to middle school and high school it seams for us..


----------



## matt267 PE

time for another.


----------



## FLBuff PE

The system has been shut down. The total number of mini-Buffs has been capped at 2.


----------



## kevo_55

It won't hurt to try though, right?? 

Congrats!!


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick made it to the 5 point club yesterday at school.  I'll have to keep an eye on the local paper over the next couple days...the principle at his school tends to make a big deal about the 5 pt club and posts picture/notion in the paper.  He has read 10 books by himself since he started the accelerated reader program a couple months ago.  I couldn't read in kindergarten...there was only 1 person that could in our grade at the time.  Definitely pushing kids harder earlier now a days.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble1 loves to read. I don't remember when he started reading during kindergarten, but it seems like ever since he started 1st grade it's clicked and he can't get enough. He just finished Harry Potter and the Sorcrer's Stone this weekend and has started The Chamber of Secrets. I told him as he finishes the books we'll watch the movies, so we started the movie after the Super Bowl on Sunday. We didn't get to finish it, but it was cool listening to him tell you what he remembered from the book and what wasn't in the book.


----------



## MetsFan

They sure do need us to fill out a lot of forms for Kindergarten.


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> Mini-ble1 loves to read. I don't remember when he started reading during kindergarten, but it seems like ever since he started 1st grade it's clicked and he can't get enough. He just finished Harry Potter and the Sorcrer's Stone this weekend and has started The Chamber of Secrets. I told him as he finishes the books we'll watch the movies, so we started the movie after the Super Bowl on Sunday. We didn't get to finish it, but it was cool listening to him tell you what he remembered from the book and what wasn't in the book.


although after the COS they get drastically darker so he might have to wait a few years to read the rest.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Yea, we'll have to see once he finishes COS. I've only read the first one, so I might go ahead and read the rest of them as well so that I can see what he is going to read.


----------



## snickerd3

the scariest thing in COS is chicken blood used to write on walls and a battle with a huge ass snake.  The third one has hooded/cloaked skeletal creatures that can suck the life out of you and the beheading of a magical creature but not super scary.  The rest do get gruesome and dark.


----------



## knight1fox3

Eh, POA isn't too bad either.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Up to the third book, POA, is probably appropriate.  GOF is definitely a bit dark for young un's, starting with the murder of the housekeeper, then the murder of Diggory, and finally the ceremony to revive Voldemort including bones of his father and Pettigrew chopping off his hand.


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo, minisnick endend up getting promoted to level 3 swim lessons.  We figured he would have to repeat level 2 since he has some confidence issues and tries to hold his nose more than trying to make it across the pool.


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo, probably had a full uninterrupted sleep 5 out of the last 7 nights.


----------



## envirotex

Mini-Tex got his braces off today!  Now, let's see how long it takes for him to lose his retainers...


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter learned a new song at school. It goes something like this: "big, fat, unicorns pooping out rainbows..."

:facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> My daughter learned a new song at school. It goes something like this: "big, fat, unicorns pooping out rainbows..."
> 
> :facepalm:


You should be very proud of that


----------



## matt267 PE

I can't help but think how well she'll fit in here at eb.com.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Sad and scary, but my youngest got his drivers license today. Damn I'm getting old.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken you're not old. You're just wiser.


----------



## willsee

matt267 PE said:


> My daughter learned a new song at school. It goes something like this: "big, fat, unicorns pooping out rainbows..."
> 
> :facepalm:


----------



## Supe

"Dad - is it OK if I say 'crap'?"

"Go to your room."

That was this weekend's conversation.  Not sure if that one trumps previous weekend's "Dad - what's a prostate?"


----------



## matt267 PE

Well played @willsee , well played.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> "Dad - is it OK if I say 'crap'?"
> 
> "Go to your room."
> 
> That was this weekend's conversation.  Not sure if that one trumps previous weekend's "Dad - what's a prostate?"


sent to her room for "crap"?  I think that 's a "no, so don't say it again" offense.


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> sent to her room for "crap"?  I think that 's a "no, so don't say it again" offense.


lusone:


----------



## snickerd3

go to your room isn't much of a punishment...there are lots of toys and stuff in there.  minisnick has to sit on the bottom step and a period of time and quietly watch everyone else have fun.


----------



## snickerd3

took minisnick to play laser tag yesterday.  He can't read super big words like the names on the lasertag gear and was getting frustrated when he came out and couldn't figure which stats were his on the screen after each game.  After one of the rounds he came out and said my person (gear) starts with M and ends in K and we were able to point him to the correct line so he could read his score.  he figured it out on his own.


----------



## Supe

MA_PE said:


> sent to her room for "crap"?  I think that 's a "no, so don't say it again" offense.


If it weren't about the 10th time we had the "no, you cannot request the use of profanity" talk, that probably would have been the case.


----------



## matt267 PE

I feel your pain supe. My daughter is always learning new words at school. It's been a while since she's tried to use them at home. She learned "f#ck you" last year and use it once at home. Just once.


----------



## Road Guy

Aghh the first Fuck You.. Thats a special day!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Took last Friday off to visit a school for mini-Ram.  I guess it's more of a nursery school at this point since he's turning 3 in April.  Not sure if I'm entirely convinced that it's worth paying $850/month to teach him things I'm already doing at home but my wife thinks it's important to get him accustomed to the structure of school as well as begin socializing with other kids.


----------



## Road Guy

If mom works then i would think its okay but if she is staying at home then IMO its something that can wait till 4 - or just maybe 6 months before pre-k, they will pick up on the social aspects and such quickly..no sense spending the money if its not needed.

Our first two the wife worked very little and we put them in day care around 4. Seems getting them used to being dropped off and left for a few hours is more important than the "skills" they claim to teach them.

For one year we had all three in day care when the wife went back to work full time, that totally sucked! We ate a lot of roman...bur got better as they went into the government schools my taxes were already paying for.

Our 3rd was in day care since he was 6 months, always felt bad for him, but he is the most adjusted one we have, he'll probably be in sales one day, has no fear to go up to anyone and talk to them where my middle child doesn't even like to order food from a person (shes 15)


----------



## snickerd3

what about just once a week?  that could be a "compromise".


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> Our first two the wife worked very little and we put them in day care around 4. _*Seems getting them used to being dropped off and left for a few hours is more important than the "skills" they claim to teach them.*_


THIS!!  Between all my cousins kids and friends kids this seems to be the most obvious.  Those that go to daycare are better around others and much less separation anxiety than those that were watched my mom or grandma.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks for the advice RG.  

This school doesn't do partial days snick. It's 5 days, 0800 - 1400 and attendance is closely monitored.  

My biggest fear (for lack of a better word) is exactly what RG described with social skills.  My wife and I are pretty introverted and thus far, somehow, mini-Ram has been pretty good with interacting with other adults and kids, which is something we're trying to encourage.  I don't want to keep him at home and he grows out of this phase where he's open to interaction.  Of course I don't really want to pay nearly $10k/year for it either but...


----------



## snickerd3

are there other school/daycares in the area?  or even park district programs


----------



## MA_PE

My wife stayed at home with the kids.  We did pre-k 3 days a week from ~9-12 to get the social interaction and discipline of being in a classroom/organized environment.


----------



## snickerd3

our school district offers a free pre-k program which is what we did with minisnick, the daycare dropped off/picked up.  a couple of the local churchs also offer pre-k programs (half day, a couple days a week), they were running about $60/mo plus one time fees.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I think NYC has universal pre-k so technically once he gets to pre-k it should be free but that isn't for one year 

It isn't a certainty yet (although darn close) but we are looking around for comparable programs in the area.


----------



## matt267 PE

Luckily these years go by quick. Sometimes, too quick. Before you know it, you'll be wondering how to pay for mini-ram and mini-ram2's car insurance.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mini-ram2?  No way, one is good enough.  I get enough crap from my wife, egged on by her co-workers who have two or more kids, about wanting a second.  Not going to happen.


----------



## willsee

My son has been in Mother's Day Out for almost a year (He's 3 now) and it runs $30/day for two days a week at a local church.  He's there from 745-245 and it gives my wife a break and chance to focus on our daughter (She's 1).  She will be starting there one day a week this summer. 

It's been really good for him and he learns things that my wife doesn't teach him.  Both of us are pretty outgoing extroverts so for us it was more getting him used to being around someone else, disciplined by someone else, etc.


----------



## Road Guy

No you still have a few more years of hell before that, elementary school was the worst, bored Stay at home moms living at the school to make sure their little brat gets the best and trying to lure the other parents into the class to do the teachers job (crafts, photocopying, decorating the room) fuck that quilt trip....

Middle school is good because the parents are told not to come to school to help, but then your kids starts getting hair in weird places and talking back to you...

High school is the best as you no longer have to drive them to sports and activities after school because they are right after school..

5 years and a wake up to freedom!!!!!!!!!!

(Que. the Braveheart music)


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Mini-ram2?  No way, one is good enough.  I get enough crap from my wife, egged on by her co-workers who have two or more kids, about wanting a second.  Not going to happen.


you say that now. But just wait, #2 may be in the future. 



willsee said:


> $30/day for two days a week


That's not too bad at all.



Road Guy said:


> talking back to you...


We're already there.


----------



## Road Guy

two kids is better than one, it just sucks to go through the baby stage again. I was an only child and it was pretty boring, every vacation just you and the parents, got old quick, plus my parents were teachers in rural ga (poor)... So our vacations were mooching off of grandparents who lived in Florida...

Of course ive got 3, but that one is tequilas fault..


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'll stay away from the tequila then


----------



## Road Guy

I still believe I was taken advantage of


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm sure you enjoyed both seconds of it too.


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> 5 years and a wake up to freedom!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Que. the Braveheart music)


LOL!  









Road Guy said:


> I still believe I was taken advantage of


The struggle is real!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> I'm sure you enjoyed both seconds of it too.


guest_matt267 PE


----------



## Road Guy

don't mistake my friendly personality for someone who wont break your arm off and beat you to death with it..


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm under no illusion.


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> No you still have a few more years of hell before that, elementary school was the worst, bored Stay at home moms living at the school to make sure their little brat gets the best and trying to lure the other parents into the class to do the teachers job (crafts, photocopying, decorating the room) fuck that quilt trip....
> 
> Middle school is good because the parents are told not to come to school to help, but then your kids starts getting hair in weird places and talking back to you...
> 
> High school is the best as you no longer have to drive them to sports and activities after school because they are right after school..
> 
> 5 years and a wake up to freedom!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Que. the Braveheart music)


My wife stayed at home and was very active in the school / PTO, but she never even hinted at doing the teacher's classroom decorating etc.  she was a lobbyist for getting new books/playground equipment, etc.

She was not invoved with middle school much beyond criticizing the administrators for being city hacks collecting a paycheck.

Actually high school sports take care of their own transportation but "outside" sports like city / travel leagues / select teams, etc. stiil require the $$$ and time.  However, at the high school level it's pretty competitive and you actually want to go and watch them play.  Also, they're driving themselves to these things at the end of high school so you're really just reduced to being a spectator.

RG:  you forgot the college years where they may not be seen much but the wallet is still pretty light.


----------



## Lumber Jim

What do you get for $850/ month? When we took our kids to early child development we had to pay for it and then WE had to play with the kids at various stations in the classroom for about a half an hour. When that was finished the kids had to play with each other while the parents worked on their social skills sitting on kiddie chairs in a circle talking about awkward topics like discipline and counting to three.

We did this so the kids could see more than just grandmas, grandpas, and cousins.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

They have an actual curriculum (surprisingly) that includes reading, math, group play, shape/color identification etc.  Meals (breakfast, lunch, snacks) are included but you're free to send your own also.  Parents may opt to stay early in the semester if they want but aren't encouraged to participate since the school wants the kid to get used to being with a teacher and other kids.  That's pretty much it if I remember correctly.


----------



## Road Guy

Sounds pretty standard. Ours all went to Primrose school (day care) 10 years ago it ran around $200/week in the ATL.. About killed me for a few years...

MA- we had tons of mommies with nothing to do at the school every day, not just pta meetings, always made me want to vomit to be honest, my kids generation will probably be 10X as bad as the millennials with the helicopter mommies...

We go to there HS events, its just nice to not have to take them to practice after school since its right after school..

Its also nice to age out of elementary school where usually in sports the only way your kid gets to play a really good position is for you to be the coach or be best friends with the coaches, its nice to see those kids finally sitting on the bench!


----------



## MA_PE

agreed.


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> RG:  you forgot the college years where they may not be seen much but the wallet is still pretty light.


Only if you oblige them.  I had to work in college for spending/spring break money.


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox said:


> Only if you oblige them.  I had to work in college for spending/spring break money.


me too


----------



## MA_PE

well there's cars, tuition, health insurance, the list goes on......


----------



## matt267 PE

This is making me depressed.


----------



## Road Guy

Dont forget the abortions.....


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> well there's cars


:huh:   I had my mountain bike to get around campus.



MA_PE said:


> tuition


= Job + student loans



MA_PE said:


> health insurance


LOL...

See student health services.  Included in tuition.


----------



## MA_PE

When I was in college I had a car provided by my parents (they paid for the car but I covered all the operating costs with my part-time job).  They paid my tuition (which was a hell of a lot cheaper than it is now) and health insurance wasn't mandatory (like it is now).  Note the health insurance charge that was tacked on to the tuition was more than I paid for the additional coverage on my plan.  The only way to opt out of the college plan was to demonstrate the student was covered elsewhere.

as parents we like to provide at least the same as we got growing up.  Unfortunately I was not able to provide that for my kids as they still had some loans coming out of school.  It is pretty sad the financial burden kids are subjected to these days


----------



## knight1fox3

Yep, I didn't get a nickel from either parent.  Probably why I'm so bitter about not planning to provide much when the time comes (the same as I got growing up).  But I do agree that some of these private colleges are making off like bandits meanwhile leaving kids with an exuberant amount of debt.


----------



## Road Guy

And a lot of state colleges are making out like bandits to, they made these colleges in to job fairs for people that can't get a real job


----------



## MA_PE

and they've bumped up the entry requirements so they can start getting more out of staters that pay twice the money.


----------



## Road Guy

I like how we are raising our kids regarding money, we have had the same toaster since we got married (wedding gift-22 years)  its been on its last leg for years, one side doesn't work, have to risk death to retrieve toast,  bagels, etc

So I finally got sick of it and bought a new modern toaster (black and decker 755, 0.2 hp, tim allen grunt...)

My daughter came home and saw the toaster and said "Did we win the lottery or something?"

LOL


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

New life goal ^


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> I like how we are raising our kids regarding money, we have had the same toaster since we got married (wedding gift-22 years)  its been on its last leg for years, one side doesn't work, have to risk death to retrieve toast,  bagels, etc
> 
> So I finally got sick of it and bought a new modern toaster (black and decker 755, 0.2 hp, tim allen grunt...)
> 
> My daughter came home and saw the toaster and said "Did we win the lottery or something?"
> 
> LOL


LOL x2!


----------



## MetsFan

My 1.5 year old has been out of daycare since Monday.  He caught some kind of upper respiratory virus.  The doctor actually had us take him to the ER yesterday to check to see if he needed to be admitted for pneumonia.  He's fine though and seems a lot better today.  

Mrs. MF and I have been splitting the days watching him since then.  I'm glad my job is pretty good about telecommuting otherwise that would be a lot of vacation days.


----------



## snickerd3

^hope he feels better soon!!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snickerd3 said:


> ^hope he feels better soon!!!!


X2


----------



## knight1fox3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> X2


x3!


----------



## MetsFan

Thanks guys!  He was fever free yesterday and bouncing off the walls at home, so I think it's safe to say he's better.  He's back in daycare today so I'm hoping I don't get a call today.


----------



## MA_PE

Good news.  I hope he stays healthy.


----------



## NJmike PE

So here's NJ #1's powder puff derby car. For those not lucky enough to be involved in the latest craze, it's based on the "Shopkins". This one specifically is named "Cheeky Chocolate". Need to Saturday morning is the race.


----------



## matt267 PE

Well done mike.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> Well done mike.


X2


----------



## MA_PE

looks great.  NJ1 did a nice job painting it.


----------



## NJmike PE

MA_PE said:


> looks great.  NJ1 did a nice job painting it.


She actually painted the chocolate bar


----------



## MA_PE

NJmike PE said:


> She actually painted the chocolate bar


very nice. 

where'd you put the weight?  inside?

Good luck with the race.


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> So here's NJ #1's powder puff derby car. For those not lucky enough to be involved in the latest craze, it's based on the "Shopkins". This one specifically is named "Cheeky Chocolate". Need to Saturday morning is the race.


Looks great.


----------



## NJmike PE

MA_PE said:


> 2 hours ago, NJmike PE said:
> 
> She actually painted the chocolate bar
> 
> 
> 
> very nice.
> 
> where'd you put the weight?  inside?
> 
> Good luck with the race.
Click to expand...








Yes. In the blue section, right in front of the wheel. There's about 2.4 oz of tungsten weights added there.


----------



## MetsFan

MetsFan said:


> Thanks guys!  He was fever free yesterday and bouncing off the walls at home, so I think it's safe to say he's better.  He's back in daycare today so I'm hoping I don't get a call today.


So he was fine all of Friday, then Saturday came and he was throwing up all over the place.  Luckily, I didn't have to catch any of it with my hands.  Man, one day in day care and he gets a stomach bug.  Poor kid can't catch a break.  He has had the worst week...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hope he recovers soon MF!

Mini-Ram just got over the stomach bug as well.  It was four days of unpleasant surprises before he finally recovered.


----------



## MetsFan

Thanks Ram.  Yeah, stomach bugs are no fun.


----------



## snickerd3

so i was cleaning out minisnicks bookbag of all the winter things like hat/scarf/gloves and noticed he had like 3 pairs of gloves in there.  I asked him why he had so many pairs in his bookbag and he said he keeps them in there in case the girls in his class forget theirs and it is cold outside.  He lets them borrow a pair when they go outside for recess and such (IL has a stupid law that says all students must be outside for at least 30 minutes a day until the temps are below 20 degrees, or raining.)     there was apparently one girl in his class that didn't own any gloves and she borrowed a pair almost daily this winter.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> ...he keeps them in there in case the girls in his class forget theirs and it is cold outside.


Now that is smooth... Dad must be proud.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sounds like an entrepreneur in the making 

On another note, just realizing how complicated kid's schooling can really be.  Called the Director of the school we're planning on enrolling mini-Ram and casually asked about pre-k.  Apparently the State deadline for applicants is tomorrow so I had to do some quick Google searching to get that application in.  Fingers crossed he's approved for Universal Pre-K otherwise there goes another crap load of money.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We got a letter from the school a couple weeks ago saying we should take Mini-Dex in to see the eye doctor because of his eye test results.  Took him in last week to find out he has absolutely no vision in his right eye beyond 5 feet.  No wonder he wasn't writing down his homework assignments, poor kid can't see the chalkboard. So we ordered him glasses and they came in last night. On our way to the store he made the comment, "So *that's* how you know where the Target is" and pointed to the huge 40' tall roadside sign.  Apparently, he had no clue what it looked like beyond just a large glowing red ball.


----------



## snickerd3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Sounds like an entrepreneur in the making


more like a Casanova in the making...he knows the effect his dimples have on women of all ages and uses them to his advantage quite frequently.  he Smiles and he gets what he wants.  



Dexman PE PMP said:


> We got a letter from the school a couple weeks ago saying we should take Mini-Dex in to see the eye doctor because of his eye test results.  Took him in last week to find out he has absolutely no vision in his right eye beyond 5 feet.  No wonder he wasn't writing down his homework assignments, poor kid can't see the chalkboard. So we ordered him glasses and they came in last night. On our way to the store he made the comment, "So *that's* how you know where the Target is" and pointed to the huge 40' tall roadside sign.  Apparently, he had no clue what it looked like beyond just a large glowing red ball.


glad you got that sorted out.  I imagine you will be hearing a lot of similar things for awhile


----------



## MA_PE

Snick:  that's too funny.  Good for him.

Dex:  Glad they caught that.  Vision is a funny thing, you think everybody sees the way you do until the corrective lens are in place.  Happened to me about 10 years ago when I learned that my long range vision is poor.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dexman PE PMP said:


> We got a letter from the school a couple weeks ago saying we should take Mini-Dex in to see the eye doctor because of his eye test results.  Took him in last week to find out he has absolutely no vision in his right eye beyond 5 feet.  No wonder he wasn't writing down his homework assignments, poor kid can't see the chalkboard. So we ordered him glasses and they came in last night. On our way to the store he made the comment, "So *that's* how you know where the Target is" and pointed to the huge 40' tall roadside sign.  Apparently, he had no clue what it looked like beyond just a large glowing red ball.


Good to hear that was caught and sorted out.  Pretty damn funny though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My parents, my inlaws, and Mrs Dex all wear glasses due to poor long distance vision. Doc said that Mini-Dex probably won't need them for most day-to-day activities, but will definitely need them for sports.  Mrs Dex really only wears hers when driving.


----------



## Road Guy

glad it got caught!  we had something similar happen with our youngest, we were at the Vegas airport when he was 11 and we told him to meet us at concourse ##12 (or something) the wife noticed him squint and then walk around aimlessly trying to find it and then she was like HFS you need glasses!  It helped him a ton in school, and we felt bad cause we had no idea. none of us wear glasses but his grandparents are all blind as bats


----------



## snickerd3

oh no!!! we have a shoe fanatic in the family.  Took the kids to payless to find dress shoes for easter.  snickette saw all the shoes and went wide eyed...she even forgot she had confidence issues and was standing by herself.  when were in the toddler section she was pulling pair after pair off the shelves and trying to put them on her feet whether they were the right size or not.  She had another pair off the shelf before i could the last box back on the shelf.  Then while we were looking for some for her brother she was ogling the little girl heels, she pulled one out of the box and showed it to me with a big smile like these are awesome mommy.


----------



## MetsFan

So I think my little one is finally better, but my oldest was not feeling well last night.  My poor wife is on a plane right now with the two of them, so I'm praying it all goes well.


----------



## matt267 PE

MetsFan said:


> My poor wife is on a plane right now


Wow, things could go REALLY bad in that situation. I hope it doesn't.


----------



## MetsFan

Tell me about it. She lands in about an hour or so.


----------



## MetsFan

Sounds like they arrived without any incidents luckily.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick has his first loose tooth...too bad the permanent tooth has already erupted through the gums behind the baby tooth so he has a shark tooth thing going on at the moment.


----------



## matt267 PE

My wife and daughter are cleaning up and going through old toys. It makes me sad to realize how fast my daughter is growing up.


----------



## snickerd3

snickerd3 said:


> Minisnick has his first loose tooth...too bad the permanent tooth has already erupted through the gums behind the baby tooth so he has a shark tooth thing going on at the moment.


the tooth next to the above mentioned tooth is loose now too, actually more loose and likely to fall out before the first one.  

you think the tooth fairy can give instant lottery scratch tickets in lieu of $?  There is always the chance of more $ than the $1.


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo...snickette took her first solo steps last night.  she is only taking a couple before freaking out about what she is doing, but a couple more days and she will be mobile!!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

My condolences.


----------



## snickerd3

why do people say that?  I loved it when minisnick was walking and mobile.  I'll be just as grateful when snickette can get around on her own.  it is so much easier holding a hand than having to pick up and carry around constantly.


----------



## MA_PE

It depends on the child and thier "curiosity".  Once they're mobile many parents spend the next several years chasing them to prevent one disaster after another.  It can be tiring, but you know that already.


----------



## willsee

I wish our little one would walk. Going on 15 months, no interest in putting her feet on the ground.  Our son was walking at his first birthday.


----------



## FLBuff PE

MA_PE said:


> It depends on the child and thier "curiosity".  Once they're mobile many parents spend the next several years chasing them to prevent one disaster after another.  It can be tiring, but you know that already.


This. I was just trying to be funny, BTW. I was grateful when miniBuff 1 and 2 were mobile as well.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick lost his first tooth yesterday...except he said he accidentally swallowed it at daycare while eating his snack.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> minisnick lost his first tooth yesterday...except he said he accidentally swallowed it at daycare while eating his snack.


so is the tooth fairy going to jam a dollar down his throat?


----------



## kevo_55

Wow!

Well, if you really want it you know where you could dig for it.......


----------



## snickerd3

he wrote a note to put under his pillow saying he accidentally swallowed it.  The tooth fairy left him a dollar and he was slightly bummed.  I asked why, what did he think the tooth fairy would leave him...he said a coin.  I asked what kind of coin and he said a quarter.  I mentioned maybe the toothfairy left paper because you left paper.  Might need an actual tooth to get a coin...so don't swallow the next one.  he seemed to accept it.


----------



## snickerd3

so i guess i need to find some cool coins


----------



## kevo_55

snickerd3 said:


> he wrote a note to put under his pillow saying he accidentally swallowed it.  The tooth fairy left him a dollar and he was slightly bummed.  I asked why, what did he think the tooth fairy would leave him...he said a coin.  I asked what kind of coin and he said a quarter.  I mentioned maybe the toothfairy left paper because you left paper.  Might need an actual tooth to get a coin...so don't swallow the next one.  he seemed to accept it.


So cute!


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> so i guess i need to find some cool coins


Used to get some of the rare variety like silver dollars, Susan B. Anthony's, etc.  Was cool to get something sort of rare so I started collecting them when I could.  Not sure if you can still get the gold $1 coins but even though they weren't really practical, they still looked cool.


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> Used to get some of the rare variety like silver dollars, Susan B. Anthony's, etc.  Was cool to get something sort of rare so I started collecting them when I could.  Not sure if you can still get the gold $1 coins but even though they weren't really practical, they still looked cool.


i know my mom still has a bunch of the $1 coins, I might just have to raid her coin jar this weekend.


----------



## akwooly

lil miss wooly #2 lost her first tooth.  she woke up and said daddy i think my tooth is loose, i looked and its gone. my wife found it in her bed. she was been waiting fooorrreeeveer to lose a tooth like her older sister. she was super excited the tooth fairy left a Sacagawea dollar.


----------



## FLBuff PE

We get a bunch of two dollar bills at the bank, and usually glue some glitter on them to give them the "fairy" look. Each tooth gets a two dollar bill.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> Minisnick has his first loose tooth...too bad the permanent tooth has already erupted through the gums behind the baby tooth so he has a shark tooth thing going on at the moment.


That was me with every baby tooth ever. Those things hung in there for dear life.


----------



## snickerd3

need ideas to get minisnicks loose tooth out sooner rather than later...

snickette is taking more than just 2-3 steps at a time now!!!  although she turns and give us a WTF look when we clap and get excited for her.  guess she doesn't need the self esteem boosting.


----------



## Road Guy

large slices of apple (&amp; peanut butter) is what we used to do when they were lose but not falling out


----------



## kevo_55

Do the old string tied to an open door trick!


----------



## thekzieg

snickerd3 said:


> need ideas to get minisnicks loose tooth out sooner rather than later...


Have you tried a bottle rocket?


----------



## FLBuff PE

Vice Grips.


----------



## snickerd3

ok how about something that isn't going to get child protective services knocking down my door...


----------



## knight1fox3

Off topic, but still thought this was funny.


----------



## willsee

snickerd3 said:


> ok how about something that isn't going to get child protective services knocking down my door...


This day and age?

Nothing


----------



## snickerd3

too funny.  minisnick is definitely going to be a no maintenance sort of guy.  I have been telling him to comb his hair in the morning because it was sticking up in all crazy directions.  he was getting mad..."its because it is all sweaty from when i sleep."  So it should be easy to comb i told him and i got the evil eye.  Easy problem to solve...i told him if he got a haircut then it wouldn't get all crazy and would require no combing.  he was, ok when can we cut it.  so mr snick gave him  3/8 inch buzz cut last night.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> too funny.  minisnick is definitely going to be a no maintenance sort of guy.  I have been telling him to comb his hair in the morning because it was sticking up in all crazy directions.  he was getting mad..."its because it is all sweaty from when i sleep."  So it should be easy to comb i told him and i got the evil eye.  Easy problem to solve...i told him if he got a haircut then it wouldn't get all crazy and would require no combing.  he was, ok when can we cut it.  so mr snick gave him  3/8 inch buzz cut last night.


That's been my philosophy for the past 20 years or so!


----------



## matt267 PE

Parenting is hard.


----------



## Road Guy

Not really, pretty much have this thing in the bag


----------



## matt267 PE

Had I actually used a bag.


----------



## Road Guy

They have them at Home Depot


----------



## snickerd3

geeze are all 6 yr olds super emotional?  minisnick starts crying when he can't find something of his.  at swim lessons they misplaced his nose plug and he cried hysterically, yesterday at daycare he couldn't find his hoodie when I picked him up and he was crying hysterically when i came out of the baby room with snickette.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

snickerd3 said:


> geeze are all 6 yr olds super emotional?  minisnick starts crying when he can't find something of his.  at swim lessons they misplaced his nose plug and he cried hysterically, yesterday at daycare he couldn't find his hoodie when I picked him up and he was crying hysterically when i came out of the baby room with snickette.


I think it depends on their mood. My 6yo at times will not cry about things we think she will, and at times cries about everything.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Speaking of 6 yo'ds: we went to the store last night. Mine yells out "look, a pine cone, I want a pine cone!".

So we came home with a "pine cone"....or as the rest of us know it, a pineapple.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> geeze are all 6 yr olds super emotional?


YES! It's worse for girls too.


----------



## snickerd3

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Speaking of 6 yo'ds: we went to the store last night. Mine yells out "look, a pine cone, I want a pine cone!".
> 
> So we came home with a "pine cone"....or as the rest of us know it, a pineapple.


I was going to say, if you wanted pine cones my yard is full of them.  last fall was a pinecone year.  all the evergreens decided to seed at the same time.  it was also a big acorn year too.


----------



## snickerd3

put my name in the drawing for parent chaperone  for minisnicks school field trip in may.  if selected, I have to go to the school district office for a background check...new state law.


----------



## MetsFan

I don't know what is up with my 20 month old, but he is waking up every 3 hours at night asking for milk.  Then it takes him forever to fall asleep.  So I have my 4 year old doesn't go to sleep till 10 because he constantly gets up crying for us but sleeps through the night and my 20 month old who goes right to sleep at bedtime but wakes up every 3 hours.


----------



## envirotex

MetsFan said:


> I don't know what is up with my 20 month old, but he is waking up every 3 hours at night asking for milk.  Then it takes him forever to fall asleep.  So I have my 4 year old doesn't go to sleep till 10 because he constantly gets up crying for us but sleeps through the night and my 20 month old who goes right to sleep at bedtime but wakes up every 3 hours.


Growth spurt for the 20 month old.  My kids both went through that around the same age...Pre-bedtime snack/meal helps.


----------



## snickerd3

i'd second the growth spurt.  once minisnick started sleeping through the night at just over a yr old, he wont wake up unless he is sick.  he sleeps like the dead...it takes a lot to wake him up in the middle of the night, it is almost scary.


----------



## snickerd3

Snickette and a few of her favorite things...jewelry and nilla waffers


----------



## MetsFan

snickerd3 said:


> i'd second the growth spurt.  once minisnick started sleeping through the night at just over a yr old, he wont wake up unless he is sick.  he sleeps like the dead...it takes a lot to wake him up in the middle of the night, it is almost scary.






envirotex said:


> Growth spurt for the 20 month old.  My kids both went through that around the same age...Pre-bedtime snack/meal helps.


Thanks for the advice!  I'll have to try that this weekend.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Where did the time go, my oldest turns 21 today.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ouch! I bet that stings a little.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Only in my house: "Hey, don't fill up too much on pineapple! We are about to go out to eat!" ...Where she will fill up on french fries and coke.


----------



## MA_PE

But mom, I like pine cones!


----------



## snickerd3

Happy birthday miniken!  now you have a drinking buddy.

snickette is almost full time walking.  we were outside enjoying the weather most of the afternoon.  she isn't so sure of walking in the grass though.


----------



## snickerd3

snickette's new favorite word..."This"


----------



## snickerd3

I think we are going to have a little tom boy on our hands.  snickette hates dresses, loves cars/trucks, went absolutely crazy watching her brother at tball practice...if she had the whole walking on uneven ground thing down she would have been all but unstoppable from joining the kids on the field.


----------



## snickerd3

so minisnick said they are watching Charlotte's Web at school on rainy days when they can't go outside.  I told him the movie was based on a book and and he got all excited.  I guess we need to go to the library this weekend and borrow the book.


----------



## MetsFan

I forgot to post back about my 20 month old waking up every 3 hours.  Thanks for the advice!  It looks like that was it because soon after he started sleeping through till 6:30.  

My 4 year old just went in this morning for his Kindergarten screening.  How time flies...


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick has a kindergarten class music concert tonight.  This should be interesting.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> minisnick has a kindergarten class music concert tonight.  This should be interesting.


It's typically close to torture.


----------



## MA_PE

bring ear plugs and a video camera.  You can watch it when minisnick is old enough to appreciate the sacrefices parents make for thier kids.


----------



## snickerd3

I forgot to dig out the video camera last night to charge the batteries, so a quick video on the camera or mr snicks phone is going to be the best we can do tonight


----------



## snickerd3

wow!  That was brutal.  Although I do feel sorry for minisnicks teacher. One of the kids standing to minisnick during the concert is in his class and was acting out/sitting instead of standing/ talking to the crowd etc.  I asked minisnick afterwards if he is like that in class too, unfortunately he said yes.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> wow!  That was brutal.


Glad you had a good time.


----------



## snickerd3

stupid baseball admin people...the Tball coach picked navy blue with white lettering for the team shirts, they are the Yankees this year.  He just found out the admin lady messed up and ordered white shirts with navy blue lettering...That shirt isn't going to stay clean very long.


----------



## knight1fox3

:thumbs:


----------



## Supe

As she's eating dinner the other evening, with me cooking at the stove, with no apparent trigger:

"Oh, dad, I forgot to ask you.  Does your thingy have hair on it?"

Game over.


----------



## snickerd3

LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## MA_PE

you gonna grow some hair on your peaches or what????


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Supe said:


> "Oh, dad, I forgot to ask you.  Does your thingy have hair on it?"


That begs the question...when was she going to ask you when she forgot the first time?


----------



## Supe

Don't know, don't want to know. No more hot dogs for dinner, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Interesting article on raising kids.  It would seem that most if not all here tend to follow these (common sense?).

http://www.inc.com/bill-murphy-jr/how-to-raise-highly-successful-kids-7-questions-to-ask-every-day.html


----------



## Road Guy

It's exhausting and I am ready for it to be over... sad but true..


----------



## MetsFan

Here comes birthday party season.  My son has been invited to 4 of them between last month and this month.  I want my weekend afternoons back.


----------



## snickerd3

people around here don't go to birthday parties.  Minisnick has attended two classmate parties (outside of his BBF) and the mom's were all complaining that they couldn't get enough people to make the minimum # so they were paying more than what was being used or begging others to come.


----------



## Supe

That's why we stopped doing parties for Junior.  We just opt to let her and a couple friends go to the trampoline place, bowling, ice rink, etc.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just got done having mini-Ram's birthday at school.  Much better alternative to doing at home.  I'm sure once he gets a bit older and we get the invites I'll be complaining with the rest of y'all.


----------



## snickerd3

I'm not sure how many more times I can tell minisnick to make sure you watch for people before you swing the bat at tball practice with a straight face.  He has managed to hit kids at the last two practices.  I see him look, then these younger kids just walk into his swing.  The baseball league really isn't enforcing the age limits they create....but that is another rant all together.  It is getting to the point that I don't give a F anymore.  The other kids parents need to be teaching/reminding not to walk infront of someone holding a metal bat!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> The other kids parents need to be teaching/reminding not to walk infront of someone holding a metal bat!!!!!


this


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> I'm not sure how many more times I can tell minisnick to make sure you watch for people before you swing the bat at tball practice with a straight face.  He has managed to hit kids at the last two practices.  I see him look, then these younger kids just walk into his swing.  The baseball league really isn't enforcing the age limits they create....but that is another rant all together.  It is getting to the point that I don't give a F anymore.  The other kids parents need to be teaching/reminding not to walk infront of someone holding a metal bat!!!!!




When I was 10 or 11 years old, I went to a five day golf camp with a few friends at the beach back in CT.  The $6/hr teenage instructors emphasized the importance of "everyone stay put until EVERYONE is done" while standing at the driving range.  

This was Monday at the camp.  

Sure enough, as I wound up my back swing, I felt a thud.  I caught the kid right in the temple with the curved end of the driver head.  I looked at him, he looked at me; he began sobbing instantly as the blood started pouring from his head like a horror movie.

The instructors panicked, and their intense medical training kicked in as they held two or three single ply napkins up to the gaping wound in his head.  While this may come as a surprise, their first aid attempt was largely unsuccessful.

By the time EMS arrived, the kid was passed out and white as a ghost.  I felt bad at the time, and the kids parents called my parents to assure that it was his own stupid fault, and that he ended up with a "considerable" number of stitches in the side of his head.

He returned to camp on Friday.  I do suspect that I must have clocked him pretty hard, because my last memory of camp is him sprawled out on the putting practice green, using the putter like a pool cue to shoot practice balls into the cup.  

That said - I'm with you.  It is not your responsibility as a parent to the offset the stupidity of another parent's precious little Darwin Award winner.


----------



## MetsFan

My son's friends have another two birthday parties next weekend and we just went to one last weekend.  I wish they all did it at school..


----------



## snickerd3

we have family parties, not friend parties.  if we have the time we will do something with his BBF and his family.  but not usually


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> I'm not sure how many more times I can tell minisnick to make sure you watch for people before you swing the bat at tball practice with a straight face.  He has managed to hit kids at the last two practices.  I see him look, then these younger kids just walk into his swing.  The baseball league really isn't enforcing the age limits they create....but that is another rant all together.  It is getting to the point that I don't give a F anymore.  The other kids parents need to be teaching/reminding not to walk infront of someone holding a metal bat!!!!!


Not sure how old minisnick is, but my son's first tee ball league used wiffle bats (I think he was 6).  the 20yo (hot) female instructor was putting the ball on the tee.  she released and must have thought it was going to fall off again so she went to reach for it just as mini-MA swung mightly and clocked her right in the head.  Luckily it was a wiffle bat and she wasn't really hurt.

You'd think the instructors would be damn sure that all's clear if they're letting the kids play with metal bats.


----------



## matt267 PE

MA, how hot?


----------



## MA_PE

college coed hot. but that was about 15+ years ago now so I don't know if she still is.


----------



## matt267 PE

MA_PE said:


> college coed hot


I'll Goggle that when I get home.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter can't sit still long enough to get through her multiplication flashcards. So we've been doing flashcards while kicking a soccer ball back and forth. Yesterday she said "this is my two favorite things, math and soccer." I was happy. She knows her math facts better than I do.


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> I'll Goggle that when I get home.


Goggle...is that drunk google?


----------



## matt267 PE

close enough.


----------



## snickerd3

snickette helped me pack my lunch this morning...she grabbed a package of fruit snacks from the pantry and added to my lunchbag.


----------



## kevo_55

It's mini Kevo's birthday today.

I can't believe that she's already 5. Where does the time go?

We did all of the birthday party things last weekend so this weekend we can take a break. Mrs Kevo and I asked where she wanted to go out to eat tonight and mini Kevo simply said "Mc Donald's."

Oh, to be a kid again!


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy birthday mimi Kevo. Enjoy your Happy Meal.


----------



## MA_PE

Nice. HBD mini kevo.


----------



## Road Guy

I think only chics say "where did the time go" the fathers are like "how much longer do I have to feed these people!"


----------



## snickerd3

while watching hotel Transylvania 2 last night, snickette repeated that blah...blah, blah line then laughed.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So mini-Ram went to our family dentist initially and they did a checkup and then tried to do a cleaning but barely 1 minute into it they had to stop.  Now I'm seeing a bill from the dentist to my insurance for the cleaning.  Is this worth fighting or should I just let it go?

He went to a pediatric dentist this weekend and that went much  better so I'm a bit annoyed that my family dentist didn't recommend him to begin with (he only recommended him after they stopped the cleaning).


----------



## snickerd3

i'd fight it or else you will have to pay the second cleaning at the ped dentist.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good point snick.  Called up the first dentist and they were more than willing to remove that charge from the dental claim for exactly the reason  you stated above.  I'll follow up with them in a week or so to make sure that it's all taken care of.


----------



## snickerd3

caught mr snick watching utube video on how to put a pony tail in toddler hair.  earlier that morning he had spent over 5 minutes trying to put up snickettes hair then settled on 2 hair clips that where in the craziest locations.


----------



## matt267 PE

That hardest part is getting the toddler to sit still.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snickerd3 said:


> caught mr snick watching utube video on how to put a pony tail in toddler hair.  earlier that morning he had spent over 5 minutes trying to put up snickettes hair then settled on 2 hair clips that where in the craziest locations.


----------



## snickerd3

so minisnick is likely done with swim lessons after this 6 wk session.  Now they are learning more of the different swim strokes and the underwater flip and turn maneuver.  Mr snick says he isn't enjoying the lessons anymore. The point of the swim lessons has been accomplished so if he wants to stop that's fine with me.


----------



## knight1fox3

I think we did a similar 6 or 8 wk course for toddlers.  They really weren't "lessons" per-se, but by the last few we were pretty tired of them.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oh, that reminds me...I need to call about swimming lessons for my special needs kid. There is a place that does them specifically for kids like her.


----------



## snickerd3

so awesome having a kid old enough to help tear down the back deck.  Minisnick was wielding the rubber mallet while I held the crowbar.  Teamwork at its finest.  Until the damn wasps decided they didn't want us around.   Found a large mudwasp nest under the inside edge of the deck.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> so awesome having a kid old enough to help tear down the back deck.  Minisnick was wielding the rubber mallet while I held the crowbar.  Teamwork at its finest.  Until the damn wasps decided they didn't want us around.   Found a large mudwasp nest under the inside edge of the deck.


Yikes. Hopefully no one got stung.


----------



## snickerd3

nope so stings, they just ran us off and we didn't get as much done as we were hoping.  They got sprayed last night so hopefully they wont be an issue now.


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you spay them with fire?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## MetsFan

My 5 year old has started singing "what does the bootie say?" to the tune of "what does the fox say" and follows it with farting noises.  The parent in me tells him it's inappropriate to sing such things, but inside, I am cracking up.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick has been rhyming.  this weekend he was calling me mommy commie


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble1 has been interested in me shaving lately and he was watching me shave this morning before work when he proudly pointed out that he's starting to get hair "down there". He's 6, almost 7, but he insisted he's getting hair there because he felt it. He then decided to tell his sister that he's getting hair on his "peepee". If Mrs. ble hadn't been asleep, I would have been killing myself laughing.


----------



## Supe

LOL!


----------



## MetsFan

snickerd3 said:


> Minisnick has been rhyming.  this weekend he was calling me mommy commie


Nice, my son said "fruta puta" the other day, which is basically fruit whore.


----------



## Freon

Today, I took my youngest to Austin for freshman orientation.  She is a "Direct Admit" to the UT school of Nursing.  (My son is a Junior in EE there already)   

So tonight I am trying to read the writing on the bottom of a bottle of seven-year-old Flour de Cana.  Getting old sucks!  But as the great philosopher Jimmy Buffet said, I'm growing older but not up!


----------



## snickerd3

i'm too predictable.  while I was working outside this weekend, snickette (16 months old) grabs a can of diet coke out of the case in the pantry and walks to the front door pointing to me then the can and babbling at mr snick for him to open the front door.  She brought the can out to me so I could take a break.


----------



## MA_PE

Nice.  If you want to rent her out, I could use a beer fetcher that doesn't judge.


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> Nice.  If you want to rent her out, I could use a beer fetcher that doesn't judge.


which is really funny because my sister and I would so the same thing at family functions.  All the uncles, older cousins that were called uncle, etc.. would get card games going that lasted all afternoon/evening and we would use the little wagon I had, fill it with ice and bring chilled beer around or get drink orders for the hard liquor


----------



## Ble_PE

Since mini-ble1 did so well in school this year, we are rewarding him with surfing lessons this weekend. He and I are going to take private lessons together in the morning. I've been wanting to do this since we moved out here and I'm finally getting around to it. Of course, the surf report for tomorrow is calling for chest to head height waves, with some breaking over head at Waikiki tomorrow, so it could be an interesting lesson...


----------



## knight1fox3

Kowabunga dude!!! :thumbs:


----------



## Supe

Just remember - dress to protect yourself from the sun's rays.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter turns 9 today. Although she still acts like a 2 y/o sometimes, she's growing up way too fast.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Happy b-day mini-Matt!


----------



## MA_PE

matt:  yes they do grow fast.  enjoy it while you can.  I hope she has a great b-day!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Happy b-day to mini Matt!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mini-Ram's school sent home the calendar for their summer schedule - water days, camp days, clown days, paint days.  Gotta say it sounds like one heck of a summer camp.  Wish I was doing that stuff instead of being stuck in my cubicle.


----------



## snickerd3

snickette is going to be a handful as she gets older.  You tell her not to do something and she smirks back and does it anyways before you finish telling her not to do it.  Definitely an act first than think sort of personality.  Complete opposite of her brother who thinks through most possible outcomes, weighs the risks, then acts (not always the best choice made but when asked he clearly thought it through and was willing to accept the results).


----------



## snickerd3

so minisnick hadn't wanted to practice riding his bike in well over a month after routine asking do you want to try.  He had figured out how to ride if someone helped him get started but he was still prone to falling when he wanted to stop.  he wasn't a fan so basically wanted nothing to do with his bike.  This weekend i asked if I got him knee/elbow pads would he try riding his bike.  he said yes.  $15 and 15 minutes later he was riding, turning around and starting/stopping by himself and asked to take the pads off.  he literally spent probably 4 hrs on his bike this weekend.  he said his butt hurt last night

silly kid


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Started mini-Ram on potty training this weekend.  All I can say is that I really hope this goes by quickly. 

On another note, looks like we'll be spending a lot of time at the park playing in the sprinklers this summer.  We pretty much have to drag him out of the park once he's there.


----------



## Road Guy

I don't have fond memories from those days, best advice I ever got was to just let the kid wear "real" underwear and it speeds it up quickly, pull ups will drag the process out.. they need to feel the "gross" and they somehow learn faster..


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

We've definitely switched to real undies.  Trying to keep him in the wood/tiled floor areas since that makes cleanups of the accidents easier.  I'm really hoping he's one of the fast learners because this stage is just not fun.


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> I don't have fond memories from those days, best advice I ever got was to just let the kid wear "real" underwear and it speeds it up quickly, pull ups will drag the process out.. they need to feel the "gross" and they somehow learn faster..


yep.  At home we used bigboy underwear with cloth training pant over to help contain the wet.  trying to get pee out of carpet isn't fun.


----------



## Road Guy

it seemed like it took 2 weeks for my boys and a week for the girl..


----------



## snickerd3

we are approaching the transition from chewable allergy meds to swallowing pills.  Once this last box of claritin is gone minisnick has to make a choice.  swallow a pill or take the yucky tasting redi tabs that dissolve on his tongue.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> it seemed like it took 2 weeks for my boys and a week for the girl..


2 weeks I can deal with.  I'm convinced he's just being lazy at this point because he knows exactly when he needs to go.


----------



## Road Guy

it sucks but once he figures it out its like reaching the summit of Everest!


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids are too much work.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Kids are too much work.


especially once you have multiple kids

:thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> especially once you have multiple kids
> 
> :thumbs:


Sounds like fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

I finally got my 9 y/o, yes, my 9 y/o, to ride a bike without training wheels.

She was always too nervous to take the the training wheels off. Then some kid made fun of her at school for needing training wheels. So for the last few years she completely refused to ride. She would say "it's boring, dumb, and not fun." I told her she no longer has a choice and she will learn how to ride her bike this summer. I followed REI's suggestions on how to teach kids to ride ( https://www.rei.com/learn/expert-advice/teach-child-to-ride-a-bike.html ). After about 3 hours of practice, spread out over the last 4 days, she was riding around the neighborhood last night with pedals and no training wheels. She was excited about how much fun she was having. I told her I knew she would like it. She said it was the first time that I was every right.

If I had to do it again, I would have started her on a balance bike and would have never used a bike with training wheels.


----------



## snickerd3

i was late to riding a bike too, it didn't help the first time the training wheels came off I rode straight into a metal fence post

now as soon as we get home minisnick is like can i ride my bike.  Not having sidewalks means he has to ride on the road, and while we are not on rd that gets traffic (a loop off the main rd) it still scares me slightly that he will get run over by the random truck/boater who turned one rd too early on their way to lake and slams the gas whent hey realize they made the wrong turn.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> I rode straight into a metal fence post


Yeah, that doesn't help with the confidence.



snickerd3 said:


> Not having sidewalks


Same here. My daughter will now have to learn to make better decision when cars are coming.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> If I had to do it again, I would have started her on a balance bike and would have never used a bike with training wheels.


That's good to hear as we are going this route as well.


----------



## snickerd3

^yeah that would have helped minisnick too.  We ended up taking both the training wheels and the pedals off his bike last year to make it is balance bike of sorts


----------



## Road Guy

now you need to get them a $2000 mtn bike!


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> now you need to get them a $2000 mtn bike!


he can use the beat up hand me down bike from the neighbor...he actually really likes it


----------



## Road Guy

no disc brakes?


----------



## Road Guy

I guess since there is no water near  us (CO) I get a kick out of people who get excited when their 13 year old learns to swim? I am always like ughh isn't that something they should do around 3 or 4?  #landlocked state .. lols...


----------



## matt267 PE

Luckily, my daughter's a natural in the water.


----------



## MA_PE

the in-laws have a cottage on a lake so swimming was a must.  We had the kids in the YMCA program before they were a year old.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

so proud of minisnick...while we were at silver dollar city he asked to go on their version of Giant drop ride.  I had him watch it a few times before we got in line, asked him a couple times while we were waiting in line if he still wanted to try it and with no hesitation he said yes.  He just made the height requirements 48 inches tall.  He loved it.  I have a roller coaster buddy for the future!!!  although it took a few minor rides to get my coaster stomach back...it has been awhile since I have been on a non-kiddie ride


----------



## Freon

Ladies &amp; Gentlemen,

           My eldest son gave a young lady a ring, complete with diamond solitaire.  So I now have a "Future DIL".


----------



## Road Guy

Congrats!


----------



## matt267 PE

:Chris:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snickerd3 said:


> so proud of minisnick...while we were at silver dollar city he asked to go on their version of Giant drop ride.  I had him watch it a few times before we got in line, asked him a couple times while we were waiting in line if he still wanted to try it and with no hesitation he said yes.  He just made the height requirements 48 inches tall.  He loved it.  I have a roller coaster buddy for the future!!!  although it took a few minor rides to get my coaster stomach back...it has been awhile since I have been on a non-kiddie ride


Mini-Ram is a huge roller-coaster fan.  He just reaches the "allowed to ride with adult" requirement but has loved the three coasters he's been on so far.  Can't wait till he's tall enough to take him to Six Flags.  

On another note, potty training has been going exceptionally well.  He hasn't had any mistakes in almost a week and runs over to the bathroom on his own now.  If this continues to the end of the week I'm declaring mission success.


----------



## Road Guy

my eldest son turned 17 today!


----------



## snickerd3

Happy Bday mini RG!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Where does the time go? Only one more year until porn &amp; cigarettes!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Where does the time go? Only one more year until porn &amp; cigarettes!


What is this one year you speak of?


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Where does the time go? Only one more year until porn &amp; cigarettes!


Are you implying that RG's son would actually pay for porn? I would be ashamed if mini-ble1 ever does that.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Happy 1 year to emancipation #1 for you, RG.


----------



## Road Guy

I reminded him that he can now be tried as an adult!


----------



## MA_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Where does the time go? Only one more year until porn &amp; cigarettes!


I'd beat the kid if he starts smoking!!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Road Guy

A friend of mine from back home is drug testing his kid who just started High School, says he is doing to so that he has a good excuse if offered drugs from his friends.

I think that's a really shitty thing to do to let you kid know that you have zero trust in them. I can see if you have a reason to drug test them, but not unless they have already given you such reason..


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick was looking through pictures of different lego sets online this weekend since his birthday is coming up and people are going to start asking him what he wants for his birthday and he kept getting bummed by the 7 and older age labels...I had to remind him multiple times that he will be 7 so they are perfect choices for an upcoming bday gift.


----------



## Supe

Junior sings in the shower.  Loudly.

Last night I told her I was going to record the audio of her singing in the shower, make a youtube channel of it, and play it to the first boy she ever tries to bring home.

Her response - "OH MY GOD, WHY DO PARENTS HATE THEIR KIDS SO MUCH?!"


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> "OH MY GOD, WHY DO PARENTS HATE THEIR KIDS SO MUCH?!"


hahah....

"Because we can"


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick asked his friend last night how he couldn't like watermelon, it's so "watery" and "melony".  HA!


----------



## matt267 PE

So this happened yesterday.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> So this happened yesterday.


What the what?! Congrats Matt!!!!  And to think all this hassling you about this very topic!


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup. Now bust @NJmike PE about it too. I think he wants another one too.


----------



## Ble_PE

Woah, did not see that coming. Congrats Matt!! Boy or girl?


----------



## MA_PE

congrats Matt!  I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Woah, did not see that coming. Congrats Matt!! Boy or girl?


I've been blessed with another girl.


----------



## akwooly

Yay Matt! Awesome news! Congrats.


----------



## Road Guy

Congrats Matt! Your lucky, girls are so easy!


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Yup. Now bust @NJmike PE about it too. I think he wants another one too.


Bull. Shit.

Now having said that. Congrats Matt


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Congrats Matt!


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't believe they trust me with one of these.


----------



## Road Guy

Very precious!

My wife saw this picture on my phone and said the same thing (look at the far end)


----------



## P-E

Great news Matt!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Congrats Matt!

In a few weeks you can start working on a brother


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Congrats Matt!
> 
> In a few weeks you can start working on a brother


That's a big negative. The baby oven has been turned off.


----------



## snickerd3

School starts tomorrow!!!


----------



## Road Guy

Matt as much as it sucks to go through the baby stages again, 2 is much more fun than one (once you get over the first 2 years) lol...


----------



## snickerd3

and big sister looks to be old enough to help...which helps a lot. minisnick and snickette are 5 yrs apart.  Having that extra set of hands really makes a difference!


----------



## snickerd3

so while walking around the Renaissance Fair this weekend minisnick sees the Pirate’s Assault Catapult (bungee/trampoline) and asks if he can go on it.   He has become quite the adrenaline junkie of late


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> Matt as much as it sucks to go through the baby stages again, 2 is much more fun than one (once you get over the first 2 years) lol...


It's not too bad, yet. The baby slept on me the whole night and didn't wake up one. But, she hasn't really stopped nursing since 5AM. Which isn't my issue. 



snickerd3 said:


> and big sister looks to be old enough to help...which helps a lot. minisnick and snickette are 5 yrs apart.  Having that extra set of hands really makes a difference!


There is a 9 year difference. My oldest, "Thing 1," love to hold the baby, "Thing 2." She doesn't want to do poop diapers though. 



snickerd3 said:


> He has become quite the adrenaline junkie of late


Don't buy him a fast car when he's older.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick refuses to do poop diapers too.  Although he has actually only changed a couple these past 18 months or so


----------



## MA_PE

Geez.  can you blame them?  I mean who DOES want to do poop diapers?


----------



## P-E

Matt, looks like coffee will be your friend again.    I never drank coffee until mini p-e was born, I'm hooked now.


----------



## snickerd3

From meet the teacher last night, since he takes the bus to school.  It was sheer coincidence that he is wearing the same shorts.  Minisnick has grown quite a bit taller in the last year (Left- kindergarten, right- 1st grade).


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Matt, looks like coffee will be your friend again.    I never drank coffee until mini p-e was born, I'm hooked now.


I'm trying not to.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> so while walking around the Renaissance Fair this weekend minisnick sees the Pirate’s Assault Catapult (bungee/trampoline) and asks if he can go on it.   He has become quite the adrenaline junkie of late


Which one did you go to?


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> Which one did you go to?


The one up there near you in Kenosha.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> The one up there near you in Kenosha.


Figured as much. The one in Bristol. Always a lot of fun. We tend to go near the end of the season so it's not so blasted hot and humid.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Congrats, Matt!


----------



## Supe

TFMS signed Junior up for fall/winter basketball.  Seeing as I'm a super-competitive person who played for 11 years and was raised by a Teamster, I have a feeling I'm going to be "that guy".


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Congrats Matt. Time for #3?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Congrats Matt. Time for #3?


#3 won't happen.


----------



## Supe

Until Mike gazes longingly into Matt's eyes...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe said:


> Until Mike gazes longingly into Matt's eyes...


So later today then?


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> Until Mike gazes longingly into Matt's eyes...


I'm not sure it works that way....

uke:


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick is awesome! Now that he is almost 7 when we ran out of the childrens chewable claritin, we switched to the full strength redi tabs that dissolve on the tongue.  He said Mommy those are  nasty, how many more are in the box?  He groaned when I said 9.  This weekend we tried the regular swallow-able pills.  He got it down on the second swig, the first and second days.  This morning he got it on the first try.  So proud.  It took me forever to learn to swallow pills, although to be fair, my allergy pills when I was little were HUGE!! (like the size of mike&amp;ikes candy)  Claritin is smaller than a tictac.  

Now that we now both take the same allergy meds, the cost will go down because I can get 350 count at Sam's for $15.  instead of that plus the $38 for 50 of the childrens version.


----------



## snickerd3

he did manage to crash and burn on the gravel driveway this weekend.  They just recently chip and sealed our road and the bike tires must have slipped on the transition from the small black gravel road to the larger white gravel driveway.  His knee took a few gouges but stopped bleeding right away, no bandaid required, but the scrap on the arm near the elbow is much shallower but bigger and bled and requires big ass bandaid.  It is at that liquidy stage as the skin tries to grow back but the moist retention from the bandaid is there so it is oozing and gross.


----------



## Supe

Junior was batting a thousand last week.  

First she decided to wear a jacket on a 95 degree day.  It was one of those where there are thumb holes, so part of the sleeve goes over your hand.  She then decided to try and impress her friends by doing a handstand on the slick gym floor with said jacket on.  She had a nice duck lip where her tooth poked a hole in it as she faceplanted.

Then she got in trouble at day camp for being part of a group of kids that thought it would be "funny" to stick their hands through/try to open a shower curtain on another 9 year old.  Of course, she didn't quite see the problem with what she had done until we "offered" to "call all of our friends over and have them tease you and open the shower curtain for everyone to see."  Suddenly the light clicked, and all the "private parts" talks her mother had with her flashed through her mind, and the water works ensued.

Then, as I'm in the kitchen, I hear thump-thump-thump-thump-thump.  She tried going downstairs holding something without using the railing and went tumbling down, end over end.  Of course, despite the fact there she sustained about an inch of rug burn as her only injury, she really milked it, avoiding all her chores, and choosing to sleep on the couch and watch TV all day because she "hurt."  And it was quite the performance too, with the fake grimacing and wincing (a new part hurt every five seconds, but only when she knew you were watching), and a few "oh, I meant this side, not that side" thrown in for good measure.  On Sundays, she usually likes to go to a church group with the older couple down the street who usually take her out to lunch/ice cream afterwards.  Magically, she was healed first thing Sunday morning, and proclaimed she was ready to go, upon which I informed her that since she was too "hurt" to do her chores on Saturday, that she would be staying home to do her chores instead.  I think the fake water works lasted about 2 hours after that one - you know the kind where she inches closer to her door way to really make it echo, as though we would change our mind the louder it got.

I shudder to think of what she's going to be like as a teenager, especially if she's anything like her mother...


----------



## Road Guy

I don't think Jesus is going to be none too happy with you for not letting her go to church!


----------



## snickerd3

he will be fine with it, isn't honor thy mother and father one of the commandments?


----------



## Supe




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

guest_Supe coming right up.


----------



## MetsFan

I'm a bit late on this, but congrats Matt!  

My 5 year old son started riding a bicycle for the first time this past weekend.  I'm hoping we get to take off the training wheels soon so we can go riding together.


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks mets.

I finally got my 9 y/o biking without training wheels this summer. We spent an hour yesterday riding around the neighborhood playing pokemon go.


----------



## matt267 PE

CODE BROWN!!! ALL HANDS ON DECK!!!


----------



## Supe

The poop deck?


----------



## Freon

Dropped my youngest off at UT over the weekend.  She has "Gone to Texas" as we say...and I have an empty nest.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Awww, Texas is so warm and friendly.

Here they say "I'm not from Texas, but I got here just as fast as I could".


----------



## FLBuff PE

Today is mini-Buff 2's first day of PreK. Mini-Buff 1 starts 3rd grade tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

summer went by too fast. My 9y/o isn't too happy about starting 4th grade next week.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick was glad school was starting.  he was getting tired of spending the whole day at daycare


----------



## matt267 PE

some kids told my daughter that the 4th grade teachers were mean. She doesn't want to go now.


----------



## envirotex

Freon said:


> Dropped my youngest off at UT over the weekend.  She has "Gone to Texas" as we say...and I have an empty nest.


Hook 'em.


----------



## Supe

matt267 PE said:


> some kids told my daughter that the 4th grade teachers were mean. She doesn't want to go now.


My fourth grade teacher was merciless.  Mrs. Fedornak...


----------



## snickerd3

my 4th grade teacher WAS mean.


----------



## akwooly

my 4th grade teacher was a big black lady (6'2" 275#).  everyone thought she was mean but i didn't think that at all.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> my 4th grade teacher was a big black lady (6'2" 275#).  everyone thought she was mean but i didn't think that at all.


Was she a bear?


----------



## akwooly

matt267 PE said:


> Was she a bear?


she was bigger than most bears!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Box tops! Seriously, box tops. Whose kid collects 1000+ box tops a month? That's the upper limit for monthly prizes for bringing in box tops at my kids school.


----------



## snickerd3

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Box tops! Seriously, box tops. Whose kid collects 1000+ box tops a month? That's the upper limit for monthly prizes for bringing in box tops at my kids school.


that is mom and dad coworkers and grandparents also collecting.  

We collect those too and just over the summer we only managed maybe $5 worth


----------



## knight1fox3

Snick beat me to it. Grandparents! They will hit that like there's no tomorrow. LOL


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Snick beat me to it. Grandparents! They will hit that like there's no tomorrow. LOL


Damn, well my kids are screwed since they don't have grandparents. Mine have passed, and their other ones are estranged.

Being I'm the single source of income, and most coworkers collect for their kids, fat chance. I think I send maybe 30/month to the schools.


----------



## knight1fox3

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Damn, well my kids are screwed since they don't have grandparents. Mine have passed, and their other ones are estranged.
> 
> Being I'm the single source of income, and most coworkers collect for their kids, fat chance. I think I send maybe 30/month to the schools.


You can buy box tops off ebay. LOL


----------



## Road Guy

You can start an EB wide campaign to send them to you, I can cut for a month so your kid can be "that kid" they all rave about at the school..


----------



## snickerd3

it's going to be a rough first couple weeks with minisnick's "reading" homework as the teacher assesses all their abilities.  minisnick was reading harder books in kindergarten AR program and they have had to read the same 4 page story all week so far.  Pam ran up.  Pam ran down.  Dan ran up. Dan ran down.  Minisnick was reading dr suess this summer.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> it's going to be a rough first couple weeks with minisnick's "reading" homework as the teacher assesses all their abilities.  minisnick was reading harder books in kindergarten AR program and they have had to read the same 4 page story all week so far.  Pam ran up.  Pam ran down.  Dan ran up. Dan ran down.  Minisnick was reading dr suess this summer.


What grade?


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 PE said:


> What grade?


he is 1st grade this year and I realize not everyone started reading last year so they have to start somewhere, but if he is stuck at this level for too long he will get bored.  He has to read one of his books from home every night too so he doesn't regress


----------



## MA_PE

It's the "no child left behind" BS.  It drags the more ambitious kids down to the "average" level so the schmucks don't feel bad.  In case you have noticed it's what the gov't is doing to the middle class as well.

Keep him challenged at home.  hopefully, they'll make some advanced classes available soon.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing wrong with being an "average schmuck."


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

snickerd3 said:


> he is 1st grade this year and I realize not everyone started reading last year so they have to start somewhere, but if he is stuck at this level for too long he will get bored.  He has to read one of his books from home every night too so he doesn't regress


What? Kids here start reading within the first few weeks of K. Is that not the standard now?


----------



## Road Guy

all my kids read Stephen Kings "The Stand" in Kindergarten


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Road Guy said:


> You can start an EB wide campaign to send them to you, I can cut for a month so your kid can be "that kid" they all rave about at the school..


Thanks, but no. Last year, the kids who sent in a min of 50 (no upper limit given) for the month got some kind of trinket they could collect. If they had all of these trinkets by the end of the year, they got an award. I sent my youngest to school the first three months with exactly 50 (had many from saving over the summer). After that, we didn't meet the 50 quota, and just sent what we had. She ended up getting an award anyway. This tells me she was counted as one of the kids who sent in the most.

This year, when I saw the 1000+ a month upper limit, I was a bit shocked. I guess they have had a kid send in that many.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Seriously, I honestly thought reading in K was the norm now. I'm not trying to say my kid is smarter than anyone else's. Edit: Neither of mine are considered outstanding students, just average.


----------



## MA_PE

matt267 PE said:


> Nothing wrong with being an "average schmuck."


Speaking as one, I agree, but in today's society everyone must be a superstar.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

MA_PE said:


> Speaking as one, I agree, but in today's society everyone must be a superstar.


Yeah, well, I think a lot of that superstardom is painted on and glitterfied.


----------



## MA_PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Yeah, well, I think a lot of that superstardom is painted on and glitterfied.


what great powers of observation you have, we'll give you a trophy for that and everyone else will get a trophy too so as not to be left out.


----------



## snickerd3

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Seriously, I honestly thought reading in K was the norm now. I'm not trying to say my kid is smarter than anyone else's. Edit: Neither of mine are considered outstanding students, just average.


not here.  Reading in K is parent led.  They sent home books everynight for parents to read to the kid.  Of the 19 in minisnicks class last year maybe 5 were put in AR program which again was parent led.  They sent a second book home that the kid had to read, some books stayed at home for a week others were back the next day.  

Although the teacher did start AR on Friday, thank heavens.  Although there will be practice in class as well as at home.  The school district just bought into a new super heavy phonics program for first grade.  I definitely didn't learn that way.  Marking up works with all those accent marks


----------



## snickerd3

so would the following be sort of a double reverse discrimination?  On friday minisnick wanted to get hot lunch at school.  So instead of first come, first serve, the school operates under the following procedures:

1.  Free and reduced lunch kids get to go first.

2.  Then everyone else lines up alphabetically by classroom.

so he was stuck at the end of the line because we are paying full price, then the end of that line since our last name starts with "W"   Same rules apply if he just wants milk with lunch.  so by the time he got his lunch he had less than 10 minutes to eat.  being a slow eater, he ate his fruit and veg and the milk but ran out of time before getting to the entree, which was the whole point of ordering hot lunch that day.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> so would the following be sort of a double reverse discrimination?  On friday minisnick wanted to get hot lunch at school.  So instead of first come, first serve, the school operates under the following procedures:
> 
> 1.  Free and reduced lunch kids get to go first.
> 
> 2.  Then everyone else lines up alphabetically by classroom.
> 
> so he was stuck at the end of the line because we are paying full price, then the end of that line since our last name starts with "W"   Same rules apply if he just wants milk with lunch.  so by the time he got his lunch he had less than 10 minutes to eat.  being a slow eater, he ate his fruit and veg and the milk but ran out of time before getting to the entree, which was the whole point of ordering hot lunch that day.


You should file a complaint and write an "open letter" to the lunch lady.


----------



## Supe

Forget "reverse" discrimination.  The school is segregating students by economic status.  That's outright discrimination.


----------



## Supe

F*ck the lunch lady, I'd have the local news in the principal and superintendents offices.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> F*ck the lunch lady, I'd have the local news in the principal and superintendents offices.


I don't know as I'd call the news immediately, but I'd certainly contact the principal and then the superintendent.  Unfortunately with a finite time and finite number of students then someone will always be last and get screwed.  The policy should be to rotate and not stick the same kids in it as last.

I agree with Supe that segregating based on economic subsidy is just plain wrong and if their going to segregate it seems the paying customers should get preferential treatment and not the other way around.


----------



## snickerd3

;-P

so you all want ME to get tared and feathered....which is what would happen if I even thought to bring in local news.  mr snick and I weren't born here, didn't grow up here, don't have family here so we are already outsiders to the yocals.  

I was going to write the teacher to confirm what minisnick told me.  I believe him 100% though.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> ;-P
> 
> so you all want ME to get tared and feathered....which is what would happen if I even thought to bring in local news.  mr snick and I weren't born here, didn't grow up here, don't have family here so we are already outsiders to the yocals.
> 
> I was going to write the teacher to confirm what minisnick told me.  I believe him 100% though.


That's what "anonymous tips" are for.


----------



## envirotex

Probably shouldn't be "sorting" the kids in that way...Who ever "buys" lunch goes in one line, first come-first served, who ever brings their lunch goes in another.  I think your idea is best...Contact the teacher first.


----------



## snickerd3

envirotex said:


> Probably shouldn't be "sorting" the kids in that way...Who ever "buys" lunch goes in one line, first come-first served, who ever brings their lunch goes in another.  I think your idea is best...Contact the teacher first.


and physical $ is never present.  have to have $ on an account, they wont accept cash in the lunchroom


----------



## P-E

Took mini P-E hiking today.   During lunch at the top he says "it's wonderful out here".


----------



## snickerd3

trying to raise bug loving kids so they don't scream like little girls when they find a bug in the house


----------



## knight1fox3

What about Arachnophobia?


----------



## Supe

Every once in a while after heavy rains, we will spot a Palmetto Bug (American Cockroach) in the house.  Sure enough, yesterday morning, I felt the dog brush against my leg while laying on the couch... except I could see them both laying on the floor.  After nearly hitting my head on the ceiling, I chased that bastard out of the couch cushions and smooshed that mother f'er so hard that I practically cracked a floor board.


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> What about Arachnophobia?


I don't think there is a cure for that one...the only rules for that are they are not allowed in the house.  They can stomp and squash them if they see them inside, but they are to let them be if they see them outside.


----------



## kevo_55

Mini-Kevo had kindergarten orientation this morning. It went pretty good.

Tomorrow is the real deal though. It was just like yesterday we took her home from the hospital.


----------



## Supe

Junior finally has a teacher with some years under her belt.  A pleasant change from the past two who may as well have been in diapers.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Supe said:


> Junior finally has a teacher with some years under her belt.  A pleasant change from the past two who may as well have been in diapers.


Young person diapers or old person diapers?


----------



## snickerd3

so minisnick used to be a PB&amp;J person almost everyday for lunch last yr.  we asked him this morning why he hasn't asked for pb&amp;J yet this school year and he said one of his lunch friends (not in his class so just at lunch/recess) is allergic to peanuts so he didn't want his friend to have to go to another table.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snickerd3 said:


> so minisnick used to be a PB&amp;J person almost everyday for lunch last yr.  we asked him this morning why he hasn't asked for pb&amp;J yet this school year and he said one of his lunch friends (not in his class so just at lunch/recess) is allergic to peanuts so he didn't want his friend to have to go to another table.


At my nephew's school, it was the opposite.  There was one kid in the whole school that was allergic to peanuts, so anybody that brought a peanut-containing lunch item to school had to sit a a segregated table.   My sister was going to send him to school with a PB&amp;J for lunch one day, and he pitched a fit.  She asked what was wrong and he said "I don't wanna have to sit at the peanut table!"  It was said in a tone that indicated that it was on par with being sent to a leper colony.


----------



## Road Guy

That's how it was at our kids school, eating pbj made you a lepper , banished to a separate table...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mini-ram's entire school is a no-peanut zone.  Kids aren't allowed to bring anything, snacks or lunch, containing nuts.


----------



## kevo_55

Mini-kevo's school is too.

Funny, I don't remember this all going on when I was in school.  ld-025:


----------



## MA_PE

When my kids were in grade school (about 15-20 years ago) A friend of his had peanut allergies and got his own lunch table assigned.  Amongst his gang, it was an honor (and not a punishment) if the kid selected/allowed them to sit at his reserved table during lunch.  Of course you couldn't have any peanut food.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick got in trouble on Friday for throwing a pencil at a friend in class...and she is one of his good friends too.  Made him write an apology note this weekend to give to her today.  Never could get an answer from him about why he did it.


----------



## Supe

wilheldp_PE said:


> Young person diapers or old person diapers?


Young person diapers.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> minisnick got in trouble on Friday for throwing a pencil at a friend in class...and she is one of his good friends too.  Made him write an apology note this weekend to give to her today.  Never could get an answer from him about why he did it.


It's obvious....he likes her


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> It's obvious....he likes her


DUDE!!!!  She is the bubbliest happy go lucky person I have ever met.  To the point of almost ditzy


----------



## Supe

Or, he's a cootie slayer.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> DUDE!!!!  She is the bubbliest happy go lucky person I have ever met.  To the point of almost ditzy


Well how else was he supposed to get her attention during class?! :dunno:


----------



## P-E

Took mini p-e to get Chinese food.    His fortune was "be demonstrative but do it with dignity.   I read it to him as he excitedly jammed the whole cookie in his mouth.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well at least he's got the demonstrative part down, right?


----------



## snickerd3

good golly, picked up minisnick new bicycle last night for his birthday next week.  He better get some $ from some relatives to help pay for it....he already agreed to using bday to help cover the extra cost for the "trick" bike he really wanted over the plain bike.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mini-Ram has Mon/Tues off this week and Mon/Tues/Wed off next week.  I swear they need to start pro-rating the bill because the number of days he seems to have off is ridiculous.  Thank God my mother is watching him otherwise the daycare/babysitter bill would be enormous.


----------



## snickerd3

here they have friday off for teacher institute day and next monday off for columbus day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Looked through the school calendar and March was the only month where he had a full month of school.  Every other month had at least one day off.


----------



## snickerd3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Looked through the school calendar and March was the only month where he had a full month of school.  Every other month had at least one day off.


we have no full complete months, even march has a holiday


----------



## MetsFan

Yep, my son has today off and then Mon/Tue/Wed next week.  The daycare bill sucks.


----------



## knight1fox3

MetsFan said:


> Yep, my son has today off and then Mon/Tue/Wed next week.  The daycare bill sucks.


Tell me about it. We pay just over $15k in daycare for ONE child. &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## Supe

Daycare is the reason I will always back TFMS to be an independent business owner for at least the next 8 years.  Worst case scenario, junior parks her butt on the salon couch all day while mom works.


----------



## snickerd3

One good thing about small rural towns.  With minisnick in school all day we are spending just over $7k for two.


----------



## Road Guy

it does eventually end, at some point you just let them come home after school and not pay the $$ to daycare..


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> it does eventually end, at some point you just let them come home after school and not pay the $$ to daycare..


Thinking of doing that with my 3 year old...


----------



## Road Guy

just leave the TV on...

But probably longer for you, I think we started letting them ride the bus home around 3rd , 4th grade?? Now mine drive themselves home so it gets kind of fuzzy


----------



## Ble_PE

That's one reason why I'm in no hurry to have Mrs. Ble go back to work. If she wants to, I'll have no problem, but fortunately we don't need her to for the extra money. We'd end up spending a lot of it on daycare anyway, so it really wouldn't make a huge impact on our monthly finances.


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Thinking of doing that with my 3 year old...


I trusted mine more at 3 than I do at (nearly) 10.


----------



## knight1fox3

Yes I won't be sorry to see the daycare thing end! How am I supposed to be saving for my vacation home in Vail?! :dunno:


----------



## snickerd3

went and talked to minisnicks class yesterday. Some really interested, some blank stares.  But they all love the recycled circuit board book mark and recycled $$ pencil giveaways I got from work.  

I think they might have liked Minisnicks presentation better though.  He got to read his favorite book (dr. Suess's 'The Foot Book") to the class, and from the email the teacher sent the kids were like WOW he read the WHOLE book himself without help.


----------



## snickerd3

it was so funny this morning, as he was packing his lunch this morning he commented how today was the last day of work for the head lunchroom person, he is retiring.  then goes on to say I hope Mrs. k takes over, she would be really awesome.


----------



## matt267 PE

The baby likes when I sing beatles songs to her. It puts her to sleep.

Whisper words of wisdom,  let it be, let it be, let it be,  let it be.....


----------



## Road Guy

So no twist and shout?


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> So no twist and shout?


Not for sleepy time.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I sang Buffett tunes to mine to get them to go to sleep.


----------



## MA_PE

When they were infants bedtime was a lullaby tape in a cassette player that looked like Mother Goose with a night light that dimmed and shut off as the tape progressed.

when they were a little older, we'd play air guitar to Zeppelin before bedtime.  Rock out for a couple of songs and then off to bed!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Road Guy

now as a dad of HS kids I keep the router in our bedroom and I just unplug it when I want them to go to sleep...


----------



## envirotex

Road Guy said:


> now as a dad of HS kids I keep the router in our bedroom and I just unplug it when I want them to go to sleep...


&lt;With the eye roll.&gt;  You are ruining my life.  You're the worst dad. Ev. Ver.


----------



## Road Guy

its crude, its passive aggressive, but its effective  

they used to log onto the neighbors wifi, whose password is / was "password"


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble1 has been asking me for a while to let him go running with me in the morning, so yesterday I got him up at 5:45 to go for a jog. We ran 2 miles and he did great! We stopped after 1 mile and let him catch his breath a little, but other than that, he ran the entire time. He told me he wanted to do this every Sunday, but he wanted to run 1 mile further each week. I told him it would be better to work on running a bit faster each time for a while. Looks like I've found a running partner for at least one day of the week!


----------



## snickerd3

wow minisnick gets PISSY when daddy isn't home for dinner.


----------



## snickerd3

going over minisnick's spelling words for their weekly spelling test this week.  The last word was "to" and after I said it he asks, "which one? t-o or t-w-o."   The little dork was being a smart ass because he knew which one it was.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Did you respond with, "Neither, I meant too, as in also?"


----------



## snickerd3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Did you respond with, "Neither, I meant too, as in also?"


Ha!  They haven't learned that one yet, to and two have been the only ones they have dealt with so far.  I didn't want to add that to the mix and have him be a smart ass to the teacher.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sounds like he's doing an awesome job.  We've been working through word cards with mini-Ram.  It's a frustrating process for me because I think he should be learning faster whereas my wife has to keep reminding me that he's doing well for his age.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Ha!  They haven't learned that one yet, to and two have been the only ones they have dealt with so far.  I didn't want to add that to the mix and have him be a smart ass to the teacher.


that's not being a "smart ass" that's being "smart" don't hold him back waiting for the teacher to get there.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter's spelling words this week included: incredulous, boisterous, and blithely. I hate spelling.


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> that's not being a "smart ass" that's being "smart" don't hold him back waiting for the teacher to get there.


yeah but it is the way one says it that is the difference of smart and smart ass.  he has definitely been snarky and smart assery lately.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> My daughter's spelling words this week included: incredulous, boisterous, and blithely. I hate spelling.


Talk to @NJmike PE, he can help with that.


----------



## snickerd3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Sounds like he's doing an awesome job.  We've been working through word cards with mini-Ram.  It's a frustrating process for me because I think he should be learning faster whereas my wife has to keep reminding me that he's doing well for his age.


i have to remind mr snick of that too.  



matt267 PE said:


> My daughter's spelling words this week included: incredulous, boisterous, and blithely. I hate spelling.


good golly, what the hell does blithely mean?


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> good golly, what the hell does blithely mean?


Joyous, merry, or happy in disposition . We did not blithely study for today's spelling test.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> yeah but it is the way one says it that is the difference of smart and smart ass.  he has definitely been snarky and smart assery lately.


got it.  so you've got a smart, smart-ass.


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 PE said:


> My daughter's spelling words this week included: incredulous, boisterous, and blithely. I hate spelling.


so wow, loud, and happy aren't good enough words these days....everyone has to be an English major and use superfluous words that just use more letters than necessary to get the point across.


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> so wow, loud, and happy aren't good enough words these days....everyone has to be an English major and use superfluous words that just use more letters than necessary to get the point across.


How else would the next batch of architects be able to feel superior to their engineer counterparts?


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> everyone has to be an English major and use superfluous words that just use more letters than necessary to get the point across.


Yep. And it only gets worse with grad school. :thumbs:


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> so wow, loud, and happy aren't good enough words these days....everyone has to be an English major and use superfluous words that just use more letters than necessary to get the point across.


superfluous.  there's a college word right there.  you could've said "fancy".


----------



## snickerd3

too smart for his own good, minisnick is!  They do something called Rocket Math, basically timed addition problem set.  He was routinely answering about 30-31 problems in a minute this weekend on his current level.  Yesterday afterschool he said he only got 25 in class that day, his goal was 26.  I asked what happened, he had been getting 30+ at home.  He said, "yeah, but I didn't want my new goal for the next level to be that high!!!"   So he miscalculated how far along the page 26 questions were. Basically, the number you get right is the next goal.  level A was a goal of 16, he got 19, which became the goal for B, then he got 26 which became the goal for level C.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mini-Ram is starting to get a bit sassy.  Hoping this is just a phase he's going through :/


----------



## Supe

If he gets it from dad, best of luck to you!


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> too smart for his own good, minisnick is!  They do something called Rocket Math, basically timed addition problem set.  He was routinely answering about 30-31 problems in a minute this weekend on his current level.  Yesterday afterschool he said he only got 25 in class that day, his goal was 26.  I asked what happened, he had been getting 30+ at home.  He said, "yeah, but I didn't want my new goal for the next level to be that high!!!"   So he miscalculated how far along the page 26 questions were. Basically, the number you get right is the next goal.  level A was a goal of 16, he got 19, which became the goal for B, then he got 26 which became the goal for level C.


Sandbagging at such a young age?  Good job, kiddo!


----------



## matt267 PE

Had a conversation this morning with my 9y/o about the social science behind war, gangs, and violence. She actually had good questions and insight. My 11w/o didn't really care much though.


----------



## Supe

I had a conversation on Friday afternoon with my 9 y/o daughter about balls, where they were in relation to the penis, how they were attached to the penis, why it hurts when you're kicked in them, and dispelled the myth that you do not in fact pee out of your balls.

Moral of the story - ignore your kid if they ask what a "spay and neuter clinic" is.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, your conversation was much more interesting than mine was.


----------



## Supe

It's the last time I take her with me for allergy shots, that's for damned sure.

OH.  Add circumcision to that list to.  Apparently she had a few revelations when correlating our discussion with seeing her baby nephew's wiener during a diaper change.


----------



## kevo_55

I shutter at what mini-kevo will ask about.

As of right now, she thinks that she was in mom's tummy when mom was a baby.


----------



## snickerd3

I think we have a future health care professional in our family.  If snickette even hears an Ouch or similar from anyone/anywhere in the house she will run to the fridge and get a cold pack and bring it to you without you knowing she was doing it.


----------



## snickerd3

wow, compared last years halloween pics to this yrs and snickette is like 1 going on 6 instead of 1 going on 2.  Full of attitude and not willing to take shit from anyone.  

completely different from her cool/calm/passive brother.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snickerd3 said:


> wow, compared last years halloween pics to this yrs and snickette is like 1 going on 6 instead of 1 going on 2.  Full of attitude and not willing to take shit from anyone.
> 
> completely different from her cool/calm/passive brother.


Yeah, my nephew was relatively passive, but my niece was/is an enforcer.  I remember a couple of good ones from when she was 2 or 3 years old.  One of the neighbors' kids took a toy she was playing with, and my sister caught her a second before she beat the shit out of him with a toy weedwacker.  Then, she was in day care at my sister's gym when one of the other kids took a piece of candy she was eating.  She was no longer allowed back in to that day care after she threw a forearm shiver to that kid's face.  My sister asked her why she did that, and she responded nonchalantly "She my yummies."  Which roughly translates to "that bitch took my candy and she got what she deserved."


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Took mini-Ram trick or treating.  He was overly enthusiastic about carving pumpkins and the same level of enthusiasm for trick or treating.  Currently staring at a mass of candy on the floor as he licks each one and tosses them away.


----------



## Road Guy

I always told my kids they could eat as much as they wanted the first night and they were usually sick of it by day 3..

My youngest kid has his moms ocd.. sorted " &amp; bagged" his loot......


----------



## snickerd3

^ so how do reece's peanutbutter cups and laffy taffy relate?  I get the other combos, chocolate, chewy,licorice...nut that pairing is weird


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> ^ so how do reece's peanutbutter cups and laffy taffy relate?  I get the other combos, chocolate, chewy,licorice...nut that pairing is weird


I don't know, Whoppers and Starburst are a bit out there, too.


----------



## matt267 PE

And the four piece kitkat feels fat shamed for not being places with it's thinner friends.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick got caught cheating on his spelling pretest yesterday.  They fold the paper in half longways and the teacher saw him flipping it over to see the answers on the other side.  I think he got distracted by something and was trying to catch up as he had the last two words but not the first 8 because he was able to spell them at home with no trouble.  as punishment I had him write each word 10 times.  he was complaining about his hand hurting after the 4th word.  he was told if this happens again it will 15 times for each word.  for now i think that is enough to keep him from repeating his mistake.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> minisnick got caught cheating on his spelling pretest yesterday.  They fold the paper in half longways and the teacher saw him flipping it over to see the answers on the other side.  I think he got distracted by something and was trying to catch up as he had the last two words but not the first 8 because he was able to spell them at home with no trouble.  as punishment I had him write each word 10 times.  he was complaining about his hand hurting after the 4th word.  he was told if this happens again it will 15 times for each word.  for now i think that is enough to keep him from repeating his mistake.


When Junior does something bad, one of my routine punishments is to make her write "I will not do XYZ" a zillion times in her notebook.  Boredom is a great motivator!


----------



## matt267 PE

I make my daughter choose her own switch.


----------



## Road Guy

Hopefully none of your kids will see this trick!


----------



## snickerd3

I think I remember doing that as a kid.  not with 5, but like 2 or 3


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> Hopefully none of your kids will see this trick!


I'd just hand her four more pages.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snickerd3 said:


> minisnick got caught cheating on his spelling pretest yesterday.  They fold the paper in half longways and the teacher saw him flipping it over to see the answers on the other side.  I think he got distracted by something and was trying to catch up as he had the last two words but not the first 8 because he was able to spell them at home with no trouble.  as punishment I had him write each word 10 times.  he was complaining about his hand hurting after the 4th word.  he was told if this happens again it will 15 times for each word.  for now i think that is enough to keep him from repeating his mistake.


I remember doing that first year on a Spanish quiz.  My teacher called my parents and told them I'd fail the class if I didn't improve my work habits.  Changed nothing and got a legit 97 overall in the class &gt;&gt;insert like a boss photo here&lt;&lt;


----------



## snickerd3

not sure what is up with snickette...this weekend she was seriously studying all the photo albums of minisnick's first 2 years.  I mean a page by page viewing like she was studying for the test.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snickerd3 said:


> not sure what is up with snickette...this weekend she was seriously studying all the photo albums of minisnick's first 2 years.  I mean a page by page viewing like she was studying for the test.


She's plotting his demise.  Looking for weakness that she can exploit.  Girls are like that.


----------



## YMZ PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> She's plotting his demise.  Looking for weakness that she can exploit.  Girls are like that.


You just think that because you're insecure about your sausage fingers. I can fix that if you send me your mother's maiden name and social security number.


----------



## snickerd3

do subsequent children always meet development milestones/figure things out sooner than their older sibling did?   HFS snickette was almost reading along with the book I was reading to her last night.  I could understand probably every third word she was saying.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> do subsequent children always meet development milestones/figure things out sooner than their older sibling did?   HFS snickette was almost reading along with the book I was reading to her last night.  I could understand probably every third word she was saying.


Not in my family.  Different strengths/weaknesses for sure.  I think everything up until 4th grade is a crapshoot.


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo, snickette's hair is finally long enough for a single pony tail without half of it falling down as I put it up!!!!


----------



## SE_FL

My 6 y/o loves doing push ups. He keeps a running tally for each week. I think he's trying to get me in shape.


----------



## SE_FL

snickerd3 said:


> woohoo, snickette's hair is finally long enough for a single pony tail without half of it falling down as I put it up!!!!


My 4 y/o had never had a haircut and its down to her waist now. Momma doesn't want to cut it because the tips are blonde and the rest is brown, but it gets everywhere. She caught it in a RC car wheel, a hand vac, and is a mess trying to brush in the morning. I'm trying to convince the boss to let her donate it to locks of love but they will only take 10", which will be a lot. We'all see what happens.


----------



## willsee

snickerd3 said:


> do subsequent children always meet development milestones/figure things out sooner than their older sibling did?   HFS snickette was almost reading along with the book I was reading to her last night.  I could understand probably every third word she was saying.


Not in my household.  Son (4 y/o) started walking at around 10-11 months.  My daughter (2 y/o) didn't even start crawling until then, walked at 18 months.  Both of our kids are talking about the same time but we've done pretty much the same things with them in regards to reading so I guess that's why.  Both kids talk non-stop 24/7.


----------



## MetsFan

My 5- year old's new favorite poem:

Pick your nose and chew it

If it has good flavor

put it on your neighbor


----------



## Supe

Is your son this guy?


----------



## PlayWithFire

SE_FL said:


> My 4 y/o had never had a haircut and its down to her waist now. Momma doesn't want to cut it because the tips are blonde and the rest is brown, but it gets everywhere. She caught it in a RC car wheel, a hand vac, and is a mess trying to brush in the morning. I'm trying to convince the boss to let her donate it to locks of love but they will only take 10", which will be a lot. We'all see what happens.


Wigs 4 Kids will take more (and they're a better organization)


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick's two front teeth are loose.  he is walking around the house wiggling them, trying to get them out and grossing me out!!!


----------



## snickerd3

snickerd3 said:


> minisnick's two front teeth are loose.  he is walking around the house wiggling them, trying to get them out and grossing me out!!!


weekend update...both said wiggling teeth came out this weekend.  Thank goodness.  although the toothfairy stash of $1 coins has been depleted


----------



## snickerd3

hoping that volunteering to help at minisnicks class christmas party on friday doesn't require the background check.  If it does, i wont be able to help because I wont have time to get to the district office to get it done.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> hoping that volunteering to help at minisnicks class christmas party on friday doesn't require the background check.  If it does, i wont be able to help because I wont have time to get to the district office to get it done.


Background checks to help at a school Christmas party?


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> Background checks to help at a school Christmas party?


background checks to spend extended time around kids in the classroom/field trips/etc.  new district rule for the school year.

the volunteers to work with the little christmas shopping thing they brought to the school had to have it, if I wanted to help in the classroom during reading/math time I would have needed.  Hence I asked if I would need it for the party as that is several hrs.  not just 10 minutes.


----------



## Road Guy

My kids high school does that if you want to spend any amount of time helping out on school property, but they at least run the background checks from the school office so it's not a huge ordeal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudpuppy

snickerd3 said:


> hoping that volunteering to help at minisnicks class christmas party on friday doesn't require the background check.  If it does, i wont be able to help because I wont have time to get to the district office to get it done.




Admit it, the real reason is you wouldn't pass the background check because you had to register as a sex offender due to your avatar!


----------



## MetsFan

> 28 minutes ago, snickerd3 said:
> hoping that volunteering to help at minisnicks class christmas party on friday doesn't require the background check.  If it does, i wont be able to help because I wont have time to get to the district office to get it done.


My wife had to skip the Halloween one I think because she didn't get her paperwork in on time.


----------



## Supe

That's wild.  Around here, if you're a parent or one of the listed people on the guardian/custodian list that the parents put you on, they just photo copy your license when you come in and that's it.


----------



## YMZ PE

mudpuppy said:


> Admit it, the real reason is you wouldn't pass the background check because you had to register as a sex offender due to your avatar!


Ha! I never saw it before now!

And now I can't unsee it.


----------



## Ble_PE

YMZ PE said:


> Ha! I never saw it before now!


That's what Mrs. Claus said!


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo no background check required


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> woohoo no background check required


Why are you so excited, you got something to hide?


----------



## mudpuppy

Ble_PE said:


> Why are you so excited, you got something to hide?


Judging by her avatar, she's not hiding anything!


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## akwooly

snickerd3 said:


> background checks to spend extended time around kids in the classroom/field trips/etc.  new district rule for the school year.
> 
> the volunteers to work with the little christmas shopping thing they brought to the school had to have it, if I wanted to help in the classroom during reading/math time I would have needed.  Hence I asked if I would need it for the party as that is several hrs.  not just 10 minutes.


our district started that last year because one of the volunteer tutors decided to get rapey with students.


----------



## Supe

akwooly said:


> our district started that last year because one of the volunteer tutors decided to get rapey with students.


I think they should just let the other parents get a little ass-whoopingey with said tutors.


----------



## akwooly

Supe said:


> I think they should just let the other parents get a little ass-whoopingey with said tutors.


Yeah no kidding!


----------



## snickerd3

So today minisnick got to wear PJs to school, they are going on a field trip to the local movie theater to watch polar express, then coming back to school for lunch then having a christmas party for the rest of the day.  what a day...wish i could wear pjs to work.


----------



## snickerd3

i tend to wash the kids clothes separately from ours to stagger the loads of laundry over a couple days, not not have to spend an entire day doing laundry.  So while I was putting my clothes away, snickette saw some of her socks in my laundry basket and grabbed them up into a hug and shouted MINE not YOURS at me.  Don't get between a girl and her minnie mouse socks!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Baby had 3 shots today.  She was not happy.


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 PE said:


> Baby had 3 shots today.  She was not happy.


Just don't put Baby in a corner.


----------



## matt267 PE

I might put myself in the corner.


----------



## kevo_55

I hope with a beer or two.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's been a hectic holiday season with mini-Ram finally at that age where he can appreciate activities.  He's seen the Rockettes, went on the polar express train ride, and had pj movie day at school. Makes me want to be a kid again.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Makes me want to be a kid again.


How would you buy booze?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Fake ID. Did you not go to high school?


----------



## User1

I taught my bestie's kid to do this on christmas







now he's doing it when his parents are trying to discipline him and im over here like


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Fake ID. Did you not go to high school?


I never did stuff like that.


----------



## snickerd3

snickette trying on my new hard hat for work


----------



## 14bk41

Wow...  this thread makes me feel old... My son is a sophomore in college!!!  But, I don't miss the daycare, diapers, car seats etc. days at all.   Glad those days are GONE!


----------



## matt267 PE

14bk41 said:


> Wow...  this thread makes me feel old...


Sounds like it's time for another. It's never too late.


----------



## 14bk41

matt267 PE said:


> Sounds like it's time for another. It's never too late.


Nope nope nope.  I'd better be concentrating on retirement strategy.   Don't jinx me on accident!


----------



## snickerd3

I think we are going to have a biker girl on our hands


----------



## snickerd3

Snickette turns 2 today!!!!  Such a feisty and determined little lady who takes shit from NO ONE.    Had her 2nd bday pictures taken yesterday.  Can't wait to see how they turned out. 

Minisnick had his first basketball game this weekend.  4 points , ~6 rebounds in 2, 10 min periods.


----------



## snickerd3

i'm shocked they kept score...they don't in tball or soccer


----------



## snickerd3

Another 2 pts and a solid assist for minisnick.  such a shame they only have one more day.  Minisnick isn't the best player out there, but he is definitely at the top of the middle of the pack...if that makes any sense.  There are a couple kids that obviously have older siblings that play or real intense sports dads....these kids are approaching half way to the 3pt line from the net and making their shots.  I think we have found a new fav sport.


----------



## Road Guy

&amp; its a great  sport to keep kids from going stir crazy in the winter!

my 13 year old is upset with me because I didn't sign him up for spring soccer. This will be his last year he can play rec before High School (he isn't going to make the HS team)  I coached in the fall and we did really well (7-2-1) and I just figured we would end on a good note, and soccer season here starts the last week of February and I'm just not willing to give up the last two months of ski season to be honest..I think since we did well (previous two years they had won one game and tied one game)  it gave him some "cool points in the hallowed halls of Middle School"  - hopefully he will get over it soon!


----------



## snickerd3

once he has the extra free time I'm sure he will thank you!

We must have been talking in minisnicks earshot about baseball this spring.  his age grouping (7-8 yrs old) is now machine pitch and travels sometimes up to 1.5 hr away with 3 games a week (instead of 2) starting at either 6 or 8:30PM.  Sign up was this weekend and we asked him if he wanted to play this year and he said he was leaning towards no because all the traveling would make it really hard on us with our work schedules.  his words, not mine.  We told him if the travel got to be too much we just wouldn't go to those really far away games and he finally decided to play.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> (he isn't going to make the HS team)


Does the High School have a JV team?


----------



## Road Guy

We played baseball back in GA, so he played soccer here since his friends did, it was mostly rec but I don't think he would even make the freshman team. Just something he did for fun in the Fall. Even kids he has friends with that played travel ball / competitive soccer here for years have not made the team.

I don't think he wants to play in HS.  I am trying to lure him into running XC for the HS team with his sister, its a everyone gets to play" type sport but you are still technically part of a HS team. But lettering it tough, have to run a 5K in 18 min for boys and 21 min for girls..


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Road Guy said:


> But lettering it tough, have to run a 5K in 18 min for boys and 21 min for girls..


Holy shit!  I can "average" a 6-minute mile pace to the end of my street (~0.2 miles).  NFW I could do that for 3 miles.


----------



## ktulu

After competing for 2 years in gymnastics, my little girl said she was tired of it, and wanted to do something different. So January 2016 she started dance and baton classes. One day a week with no stress. She really enjoyed it, and with decent hand / eye coordination, she caught on the baton twirling pretty well. Too well in fact - she now has her first baton competition tomorrow.....


----------



## matt267 PE

ktulu said:


> she now has her first baton competition tomorrow.....


hahaha. Good luck to her.


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo, Snickette had her 2 yr checkup this morning.  A whole 27 pounds of spunk


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snickerd3 said:


> A whole 27 pounds of spunk


That is poorly worded.


----------



## snickerd3

Apparently the daycare ladies missed Her Royal Highness Queen Snickette's morning I must sit on the potty time yesterday.  She threw one huge tantrum in the middle of breakfast.  She demanded a diaper change right there and then since she missed her throne time.  As soon as she saw them retrieve a diaper from the other room she stopped the fit and was happy.  

I didn't know the morning throne time was an everyday occurrence.  This potty training thing might happen sooner than expected with this one.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mini-Ram's been tracing out the alphabet and numbers for the last week.  Going to try to move him to further spaced dots and eventually none at all.


----------



## P-E

snickerd3 said:


> Apparently the daycare ladies missed Her Royal Highness Queen Snickette's morning I must sit on the potty time yesterday.  She threw one huge tantrum in the middle of breakfast.  She demanded a diaper change right there and then since she missed her throne time.  As soon as she saw them retrieve a diaper from the other room she stopped the fit and was happy.
> 
> I didn't know the morning throne time was an everyday occurrence.  This potty training thing might happen sooner than expected with this one.


That's a good thing.   We had to bribe mini with candy to potty train.   We're still wiping.  We will have to use keys the the car as a bribe if this phase doesn't hurry up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm sure it makes me a horrible and ungrateful person, but sometimes I just don't want to be a parent anymore.


----------



## snickerd3

apparently snickette really does have the medical profession calling.  Daycare told me yesterday that one of the little boys on behavior meds, sometimes if he missed/late on a dose or they haven't kicked in yet, will see snickette when he gets there, will go by her and play or just sit with her and is calm and gentle.  any one else comes up to him or distracts him and they are likely to get bopped on the head one second and returns to play with snickette the next.  if she isn't around HFS this kid is crazy and unreachable.


----------



## MA_PE

That's not a medical calling, sounds more like a boy magnet.  That could cause a lot of problems as she gets older.  The problems of being attractive with a great personality.


----------



## snickerd3

^she's two!  that can't be starting alr


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> ^she's two!  that can't be starting alr


sure keep telling yourself that.  Keep an eye on her....


----------



## ktulu

matt267 PE said:


> hahaha. Good luck to her.


Yeah, she finished 5th of 12 girls. This is damn impressive knowing that her coach told us to not expect any sort of placement based on the girls she was competing against. She was thrilled.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Signed mini-Ram up for Little League yesterday.  Starts first week April through June, games on Mondays and Sundays.  Now to pick up shoes, gloves, cup...why did I sign up for this again?


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Signed mini-Ram up for Little League yesterday.  Starts first week April through June, games on Mondays and Sundays.  Now to pick up shoes, gloves, cup...why did I sign up for this again?


You must like yelling, and middle-aged men with inferiority complexes (i.e., about 75% of coaches).


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> middle-aged men with inferiority complexes (i.e., about 75% of coaches).


My wife and I are very happy that our daughter's soccer coach is one of the 25%.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> You must like yelling, and middle-aged men with inferiority complexes (i.e., about 75% of coaches).


My kids experienced both types.  The 25% were the most effective.


----------



## Supe

Agreed.  Most of the 75%ers I encountered in my youth had their own kids playing for them.  Guess who was always named "captain" and given special privileges/more playing time?


----------



## matt267 PE

The coach's daughter play on my daughter's team. She's the only one he yells at and threatens with "laps" around the field. But he's very kind and patient with the other players.


----------



## snickerd3

I think this year will be the first year when baseball for minisnick is a real game and not everyone gets to hit once an inning (3 innings).  Although the last day of basketball they divided the kids up so it was the rough knock'em to the floor game and the timid game.   Minisnick was part of the knock'em to the floor teams.  Definitely could see the diva players already that were all about them, not passing the ball.  and the very good team players.


----------



## Road Guy

Regardless if the coach was good or bad, the one thing they have in common is that they were not too lazy to do the job - something 98% of the parents usually are


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> Regardless if the coach was good or bad, the one thing they have in common is that they were not too lazy to do the job - something 98% of the parents usually are


I'll accept that.  Most of the long-time coaches in the program were good guys that were trying to coach the kids and teach them the sport, the guys that jumped on as coaches because their kids were there could go either way:  They took it too seriously and got too intense, or were just trying to help the program out because there was a shortage of coaches and basically just showed up but didn't really "coach".  Same with parents - some guys were complete jerks, others would just come and watch.

Then you've got kids that have never picked up a ball before signing on to the program versus kids who have family members that like to play outside and the kids are pretty adept at the game before they're of age to play.

Ah, the fond(?) memories of youth sports.  I've got a thousand stories, good and bad.  It's a crap shoot what the demeanor of the coach is.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can't see any coaching in my future.  I was introduced to baseball when I moved to the US so while I love going to the games/following on TV, I never went through the coaching process.  

With that said, I've basically committed to field cleaning and other activities so I can avoid being a bleacher parent.


----------



## Road Guy

Just busting your balls!!

I never played baseball in my youth, or really watched it much to be honest... but what sort of happens is lots of people sign their kids up for t-ball where everyone wants to coach and then as you keep going through the years eventually the # of wannabee coaches gets smaller. You get to know people and then eventually get asked to "help" I don't think I coached until my kids 3rd season.  They just didn't have enough people to do it.. What I tried to do was find a dad that knew the game but didn't want to be the "head coach" but someone I could rely on to help with practice drills and such. But I ended up coaching a lot of softball and baseball. Looking back it was fun, but I didn't take it too seriously.

my first son didn't play baseball until the 3rd grade and even though I worked with him as much as I could that year he was the worst kid on the team. The HC for that team was the typical jerk.  My kid and the other "bad one" batted last every game, sat out the maximum time they could every game and never really got encouraged. I really believe that coaches philosophy was "treat the bad kids like shit so they don't come back" I don't think he even got a hit until the 7th game. I was surprised he stuck with it.

The following season we had a very loud yelling coach, but it was in a positive way.  He put a lot of energy into all the practices and made my kid go from the worst kid on the team to the middle of the pack just by caring a little..I remember him telling every kid on the team that he wanted them to pitch at least one inning. It really helped their motivation to practice.. &amp;it helped he really knew the game.

I guess the 3rd season all the good (coaches) left so we got those emails "if we don't have some parents step up to coach we wont have teams this spring" so I talked another dad into doing it with me and we had a blast and were above .500. The dad that helped me was so anxious about being in front of the kids I think he would shotgun a beer in the parking lot to get over his nerves. I never saw it but that's my suspicion..

I was probably too nice to the kids after the ordeal my kid had. I would always put the better kids in the position to win, but also let everyone play some infield time, pitch, etc..but I didn't have the heart to make the same kid bat last every game, and I rotated who sat out equally and such. I also stole the previous coaches idea of offering every kid a chance to pitch &amp; sometimes you would be amazed when the nerdy kid with glasses strikes a few people out!

But I do highly recommend coaching or assistant coaching a season once you go through a couple years, even if it makes you nervous and you don't know what you're doing, your kid will always remember it &amp; in 20 years someone in their group will post the 3rd grade little league team photo (on snapchat) and you will be in it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, RG, this is a soft side of you I've never seen here.


----------



## Road Guy

just keep it on the down low, don't make me drive up to the 02920..


----------



## envirotex

matt267 PE said:


> The coach's daughter play on my daughter's team. She's the only one he yells at and threatens with "laps" around the field. But he's very kind and patient with the other players.


I've seen this so many times.  It sucks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> just keep it on the down low, don't make me drive up to the 02920..


Nope, we cool.



envirotex said:


> I've seen this so many times.  It sucks.


But she deserves it sometimes.


----------



## envirotex

matt267 PE said:


> But she deserves it sometimes.


Yeah.  My kid, too.  Especially when Mr. Tex was coaching...


----------



## Road Guy

last fall I coached my 13 year old's soccer team (I know less about soccer than baseball) &amp; I had a female assistant coach. I think the only reason she was helping was to yell at her kid. She really did nothing else the entire season. I felt bad for the kid (he was a good player but also a total crybaby) I don't think he understood the concept of rec league, everyone gets to play, everyone gets to sit on the bench some, when we would do substitutions he would just walk to the end of the field and cry.. he is going to have a hard life..


----------



## matt267 PE

Daughter has a friend sleeping over tonight. I do not remember being that obnoxious when I was 9.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> Daughter has a friend sleeping over tonight. I do not remember being that obnoxious when I was 9.


You should have put on Frozen/Moana and just escaped.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I blame my wife for all these activities.  She was involved in everything in HS - softball, basketball, volleyball.  I was involved in JROTC and some soccer.  She's talking about music lessons and now swimming classes.  I'm not particularly social to begin with so this should be interesting.


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> You should have put on *had some* Frozen/Moana *margaritas *and just escaped.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Went to my first daddy/daughter dance with miniBuff #1 (who is now 9) on Saturday night. I'm not much of a dancer, but I wanted to get her in the dancing mood, so I made a fool of myself (and had fun doing so). I mad it through five rounds of limbo, too!


----------



## MA_PE

Nice!  I'm sure the only one who thought you made a fool of yourself is you.


----------



## Ble_PE

Had a nice little wake-up call on how fast my kids are growing up this weekend (or how fast they _shouldn't_ be growing up). Mini-ble2 loves going to the local pet store because they always have cats from the humane society that they are trying to get adopted. We were in there petting one of the cats and my son is reading the little information card about the cat. When he comes to the sex part of the card he asked what sex are they talking about the male/female one or the &lt;thrusts hips&gt; one? I think Mrs. Ble and I were speechless for a good 5-10 seconds while we tried to pick our jaws up off the floor. We stammered through a response to get us out of the store and then I had to sit down with him at home to talk a little bit about what he had just showed us. Of course he learned it in school and all he had learned was that it was a man and woman together and then &lt;hips thrusting&gt;. I really didn't think I would be having to discuss this with him at 7 years old, but things have changed a lot since I was a kid. I had a good, stiff drink later on that night after putting him to bed.


----------



## MA_PE

it's really funny if it's a story about someone else's kid.  I'd just tell him that what the other kid showed/told him was not polite and he shouldn't repeat it (like swear words or the middle finger).  No further explanation required.  Here's a dollar kid...don't do that again. Good night.  sleep tight.


----------



## snickerd3

so we made the switch from diapers to pull ups this week.  Apparently snickette used the potty 8 times yesterday at daycare.


----------



## Supe

Couldn't imagine going #1 or #2 while performing pull ups.  Don't think my aim is anywhere near that good.  The constant elevation changes would be like one of those shoot and score arcade games where the basketball net moves closer and further away.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> Couldn't imagine going #1 or #2 while performing pull ups.  Don't think my aim is anywhere near that good.  The constant elevation changes would be like one of those shoot and score arcade games where the basketball net moves closer and further away.


ha!  don't make me laugh, my lungs hurt from coughing so much.


----------



## akwooly

we never used pullups.


----------



## snickerd3

akwooly said:


> we never used pullups.


technically speaking we aren't either.  pullups are huggies brand and we are using pampers so they are easy ups.


----------



## Road Guy

Ble_PE said:


> Had a nice little wake-up call on how fast my kids are growing up this weekend (or how fast they _shouldn't_ be growing up). Mini-ble2 loves going to the local pet store because they always have cats from the humane society that they are trying to get adopted. We were in there petting one of the cats and my son is reading the little information card about the cat. When he comes to the sex part of the card he asked what sex are they talking about the male/female one or the &lt;thrusts hips&gt; one? I think Mrs. Ble and I were speechless for a good 5-10 seconds while we tried to pick our jaws up off the floor. We stammered through a response to get us out of the store and then I had to sit down with him at home to talk a little bit about what he had just showed us. Of course he learned it in school and all he had learned was that it was a man and woman together and then &lt;hips thrusting&gt;. I really didn't think I would be having to discuss this with him at 7 years old, but things have changed a lot since I was a kid. I had a good, stiff drink later on that night after putting him to bed.


:thankyou: :th_rockon:   that was funny as hell!


----------



## maryannette

Supe said:


> Couldn't imagine going #1 or #2 while performing pull ups.  Don't think my aim is anywhere near that good.  The constant elevation changes would be like one of those shoot and score arcade games where the basketball net moves closer and further away.


Is there a 3-point line?


----------



## Supe

maryannette said:


> Is there a 3-point line?


I think you have to hook your legs over the stall door for that.


----------



## Road Guy

most days the teenage years are pretty smooth sailing but some weeks just suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

so as if I don't already have enough on my plate, I signed up to coach NJ's #2 t-ball team this year. What was I smoking?


----------



## Road Guy

Sounds like you smoked some of the Breckinridge agent orange strain

Agent Orange has a nice smell with hints of oranges and other citrus. A motivating and happy buzz that leaves you smiling. Agent Orange has even been known to make the bong water smell like oranges.


----------



## envirotex

Road Guy said:


> most days the teenage years are pretty smooth sailing but some weeks just suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I wish for the smooth sailing...Mini-Tex brought home a girl last night (actually two, but only one was THE girl).


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> Mini-Tex brought home a girl last night (actually two...


Mr. Tex must have been proud.


----------



## willsee

snickerd3 said:


> so we made the switch from diapers to pull ups this week.  Apparently snickette used the potty 8 times yesterday at daycare.


We have a cruise coming up so trying to get the daughter (2 years old) potty trained.  Does fine with the #1 but it's the #2 that's a problem.  We found giving her the Ipad helps while sitting on the toilet to get her to poop.  

My son (4yo) went walking by my wife with the Ipad tucked under his arm - informed her he had to go big caca.


----------



## snickerd3

^just wait until he gets older and he forgets to wipe his butt.  Our current problem....and seems like it is a common one among his friends, according to their parents.  How does one forget to wipe their butt?


----------



## Road Guy

All 3 of mine were similar with that (would use potty for #1, forget #2). So we just ditched the pull ups so they get the "yucky" feeling to help reinforce it. Seemed to defin speed things up but makes clean up a little more difficult... but in the end that is the way I would go if I ever had to potty train another human...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> All 3 of mine were similar with that (would use potty for #1, forget #2). So we just ditched the pull ups so they get the "yucky" feeling to help reinforce it. Seemed to defin speed things up but makes clean up a little more difficult... but in the end that is the way I would go if I ever had to potty train another human...


This.  Mini-Ram would be lazy with the pull ups one even though he knew when he needed to go.  Once we switched him to regular undies after a few incidents and some clean up he was all potty trained.


----------



## willsee

My son doesn't wipe half the time.  He takes man sized poo's also.  Especially weird for a kid that barely eats.

We thought about trying the underwear thing but haven't yet - I think we need to buy some cheapo disposable underwear and just go with it.  You'll ask her if she has to go potty she says no.  She poops on herself then tells you immediately once it happens.  Guess we just need to commit to underwear - and by we I mean my wife.


----------



## akwooly

Our approach was just like RG's, no training diapers (pullups). Only took one weekend for all three kids for #1 and #2, but that is all we did for the entire weekend was potty train.  We went through a lot of underwear.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mini-ble1 was extremely regular, so he was potty trained for #2 by the time he was 10 months or so. He was fully potty trained (except for pull ups overnight) by 20 months. Mini-ble2 was much harder to train though and she was just shy of 3 before the diapers came off. Once they did, though, she never had an accident.


----------



## snickerd3

took the kiddos mini-golfing (glow) yesterday.  Snickette lasted about 9 holes before she lost patience with the putter and wanted to throw the ball down the green.    We ended up playing two games (3 were included)  before everyone had their fill.


----------



## Road Guy

My 15 year old daughter (soon to be 16 in June) got a lifeguard job through the County we live in for the late spring thru summer.  I'm pretty happy for her, we put her in these lifeguard classes during the winter - she was reluctant to do this as she though it would be too _difficult_. I tried to tell her that most people in this landlocked state are not the best swimmers and she definitely has a leg up on the competition. So after finishing the classes she got offered the job. $10.50 an hour! Crazy. When I was a kid I recall making $3.75 an hour! (working at Krystal's) Not just sitting on easy street overseeing the 4 foot deep wave pool   

only thing is that with both the 17 year old and now the 15 year old working some its probably going to screw up some planned summer weekend trips- or we just leave them all at home..


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> ^just wait until he gets older and he forgets to wipe his butt.  Our current problem....and seems like it is a common one among his friends, according to their parents.  How does one forget to wipe their butt?


I blame the iPad.


----------



## snickerd3

so in order to deal with the ripping of things out of other people's hands because you want it we have always said, if you want something someone else is using you must offer them up a trade, no taking and running.  Mr snick had set his phone down when he went to go check on something in the other room.  when he came back to get his phone he couldn't find it.  In its place was a little pocket calculator.  Snickette had traded her brother's calculator for daddy's phone.


----------



## matt267 PE

Babies are cute until there's shit everywhere.


----------



## snickerd3

it doesn't matter if you sneeze, cough, hiccup, burp or fart...if snickette hears do you any of the list she will tell you "bless you."


----------



## snickerd3

If there were such a thing as a Genie in the bottle that grants wishes you would all be $100 richer, complements of minisnick. The radio was talking about genies and he said if they were real he would wish for a dog, everyday being a holiday, and a $100 bill for everyone.


----------



## MetsFan

My 2 year old has been out of daycare all week because of the flu.  I feel so bad for the little guy, but there's not much we can do other than a fever reducer.  The worst is when he says, "I'm not sick anymore, right?".  I start thinking about how I would deal with that question if he were truly sick.


----------



## snickerd3

sick little ones are never fun to deal with


----------



## snickerd3

holy cow!!!  baseball bats are EXPENSIVE!!!!  minisnick needs a new bat for baseball since he upgraded from tball to machine pitch.


----------



## snickerd3

I really need to break out the tape measure...i swear minisnick shot up a couple inches the past couple days.


----------



## matt267 PE

My 9 y/o daughter got into a pushing match at school today trying to protect "innocent" ants. Damn hippie.


----------



## matt267 PE

Why does everyone invite Mushroom to their birthday party? 

Because he's a fun-guy.

-Corny joke of the day from my hippie daughter.


----------



## P-E

Mushroom parties in the kids thread?  I cry foul.


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Mushroom parties in the kids thread?  I cry foul.


You must be new here.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> You must be new here.


There had better be enough for everyone.


----------



## matt267 PE

Of course there is .


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> holy cow!!!  baseball bats are EXPENSIVE!!!!  minisnick needs a new bat for baseball since he upgraded from tball to machine pitch.


when My kids were in Little League I bought them a $200 bat.  I got kind of annoyed when during games everyone would use it.  similarly he played catcher so I bought him all good quality catcher's gear.  Next thing I know whoever is playing catcher is wearing his stuff because it was better than the league supplied stuff.  I didn't want to be a jerk and raise any issues, but the other kids wouldn't care and beat the heck out of it.  I tried to tell my son to keep it in his equipment bag when he wasn't using it, but the kids would just go in there and take it anyway.   Not the end of the world and we let it go but it was annoying.


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> when My kids were in Little League I bought them a $200 bat.  I got kind of annoyed when during games everyone would use it.  similarly he played catcher so I bought him all good quality catcher's gear.  Next thing I know whoever is playing catcher is wearing his stuff because it was better than the league supplied stuff.  I didn't want to be a jerk and raise any issues, but the other kids wouldn't care and beat the heck out of it.  I tried to tell my son to keep it in his equipment bag when he wasn't using it, but the kids would just go in there and take it anyway.   Not the end of the world and we let it go but it was annoying.


he freaked out at the first practice with the new bat...they had divided up into groups to work on throwing, hitting, etc...while he was in the throwing group, he looked over and his bat was missing.  mr snick said he freaked out for the whole time.  someone had grabbed his bat to use in the hitting group.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> he freaked out at the first practice with the new bat...they had divided up into groups to work on throwing, hitting, etc...while he was in the throwing group, he looked over and his bat was missing.  mr snick said he freaked out for the whole time.  someone had grabbed his bat to use in the hitting group.


Sounds about right.  Get him an equipment bag and tell him to put his stuff in it when he's not using it.  Even then kids being kids, if they know it's there they might just go and get it.  If he leaves it out in the open near the bench, the other kids will use it just like any of the team common equipment.  One hates being a dick about it but that's kind of just the way it is.  i hope he can just focus on playing the game and doesn't have to be distracted worrying about his stuff.  Fun times.


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> Sounds about right.  Get him an equipment bag and tell him to put his stuff in it when he's not using it.  Even then kids being kids, if they know it's there they might just go and get it.  If he leaves it out in the open near the bench, the other kids will use it just like any of the team common equipment.  One hates being a dick about it but that's kind of just the way it is.  i hope he can just focus on playing the game and doesn't have to be distracted worrying about his stuff.  Fun times.


he has a bag for gear.  I don't mind the bat usage, hell the one i bought has a no dent warranty,  I do say something about the helmets though if someone grabs his.  I have dealt with lice one too many times already from others.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> he has a bag for gear.  I don't mind the bat usage, hell the one i bought has a no dent warranty,  I do say something about the helmets though if someone grabs his.  I have dealt with lice one too many times already from others.


Absolutely.  Like I mentioned before I bought my kid catcher's gear.  The other kids would use it and stretch it out so it didn't fit him correctly anymore.  "no dent warranty".  Wow haven't heard of that before.  I recall the one I bought was a light aluminum bat that would (and did) dent with abuse.....


----------



## snickerd3

an aluminum Louisville slugger.  1 yr no dent warranty.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> an aluminum Louisville slugger.  1 yr no dent warranty.


that's pretty good.  We bought my son a $200 carbon fiber hockey stick for Xmas one year.  It came with a 30 day warranty.  My wife bought it early December and specifically asked that if it was an Xmas present can the warranty start on Xmas as he wouldn't even see it until then.  The sales guy said sure.  Like the second time my son played with it just after New Year, he broke it and it was more than 30 days from the initial purchase date.  The sporting goods shop reluctantly gave us a replacement but it was a struggle to get them to honor their word.


----------



## snickerd3

got the game schedule last night...holy cow!!!  at least we only have to travel 1.25hrs one time.  The rest of the away games are 30-45 minute away


----------



## Freon

Saturday is a big day in the refrigerant household.  Daughter #1 gets her Masters in Psychology &amp; son #1 gets his BS in Mechanical Engineering.  I still will have two at the University of Texas (An EE and a Nurse) and the MS degree is looking for a PhD program, so I am still bleeding money.....But it is going to be a good day!


----------



## knight1fox3

Freon said:


> I still will have two at the University of Texas (*An EE* and a Nurse)


:thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy

congrats!  &amp; I bet the BS ME gets a job before the Masters in PSY 

But at least maybe getting one of the "tab" will help!


----------



## matt267 PE

Freon said:


> I still will have two at the University of Texas (*An EE* and a Nurse)


*E*nvironmental *E*ngineering?


----------



## Freon

Electrical Engineer


----------



## matt267 PE

Freon said:


> Electrical Engineer


Oh, that's cool too.


----------



## Road Guy

I don't think they do ENV degrees at the Texas Schools


----------



## MA_PE

congrats to the Freon household.  That's awesome!  I thought advanced degrees are supposed to be on someone else's dime.


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> I thought advanced degrees are supposed to be on someone else's dime.


That's my plan going forward!!!


----------



## Road Guy

my eldest only missed 4 math questions on the SAT. But his verbal brought his score down to "below" 1600.  I hope that's good enough to get him some nerd money at one of the "mines" schools.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> my eldest only missed 4 math questions on the SAT. But his verbal brought his score down to "below" 1600.  I hope that's good enough to get him some nerd money at one of the "mines" schools.


Might be good enough for the CG Academy.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick's principle called me during lunch today.  When he identified himself, I thought great what did minisnick do that merited the principle to call.  He was just calling to invite mr snick and myself to their morning meeting on the 19th so we could see minisnick get an award, picture for the paper etc...


----------



## Supe

Nice!  Mrs. Supe met with Junior's VP today, but that was to discuss the fact that there's an older boy on the bus grabbing backpacks, bullying, and discussing 4th grade friendly topics such as genital herpes.


----------



## snickerd3

lovely...such nice bus ride conversations.


----------



## Supe

Yes.  VP initially recommended that they move Junior on the bus, and not this other kid.  I called Mrs. Supe, told her to ask the VP what the other students parents would think about this individual not being punished, and being allowed to continue such conversations at his leisure with THEIR children.  Told her to mention it would be a great topic for next PTA meeting.  

She's now revisiting her proposed strategy...


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> Yes.  VP initially recommended that they move Junior on the bus, and not this other kid.  I called Mrs. Supe, told her to ask the VP what the other students parents would think about this individual not being punished, and being allowed to continue such conversations at his leisure with THEIR children.  Told her to mention it would be a great topic for next PTA meeting.
> 
> She's now revisiting her proposed strategy...


why is it always move the person bringing issues to attention and not dealing with the issue?!  and that's not limited to just school, but life in general


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> why is it always move the person bringing issues to attention and not dealing with the issue?!


----------



## snickerd3

On Tuesday minisnick said his teacher told him he was 7 books away from the 100 pt club (basically 200 books read) and the AR program ends on the 16th.  Hopefully he reads&amp;tests at least one additional book during the school day every day this week and the book he brings home and he should make it.  It earns him a picture in the paper, a prize, lunch with the principle and a coupon for a free pizza to one of the local pizzerias.  at least that is what the captions have said in the newpaper clips for those that have already reached this point.


----------



## Master slacker

mini-MS #1 has four teeth missing.  Looks like a 7-year old veteran drug addict.


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> mini-MS #1 has four teeth missing.  Looks like a 7-year old veteran drug addict.


awesome!!  They look so weird with teeth missing.  

minisnick's second front tooth has finally started coming in.  he lost his two front teeth late nov/early dec.


----------



## Master slacker

i miss his straight teeth smile of baby teeth.  

even mini-MS #2 has a missing tooth.


----------



## Freon

Ladies and Gentlemen (and storm-water engineers),  I survived the two graduations and I am currently drinking my kid's booze supply.  Hell, they have been drinking mine for years...


----------



## Road Guy

congrats! now make them buy you some sweet fathers day gifts! (not that anyone cares much about that day!)


----------



## snickerd3

so we had the award thing this morning.  He got a framed certificate and a small collapsible fabric bin full of summer related toys from the $ store....color book, squirt gun, waterbottle, jump rope, box of flavor ice, playdough, etc.  About $10-15 worth of stuff.   There were 3 kids that got the award.


----------



## matt267 PE

Today was the day that the 4th grade girls met with the nurse to talk about female puberty. My daughter's only question for me was what happens with the boys and how do eggs get fertilized. Not having any boys, I thought I would be left out of this conversation. I explained some of the boy stuff. Left out the fertilizer part though. 

Edit:

Wife just got home, we're going to have the full "talk" with her this weekend.


----------



## P-E

And I was thinking today that telling mini about Santa was going to be rough.


----------



## matt267 PE

@knight1fox3, my 9yo daughter likes your avatar. She said it's a cool jedi fighting. 

Sorry @snickerd3, she wasn't too impressed with the swears in yours. 

I'll have to check out the nsfw pic thread later.


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 PE said:


> @knight1fox3, my 9yo daughter likes your avatar. She said it's a cool jedi fighting.
> 
> Sorry @snickerd3, she wasn't too impressed with the swears in yours.
> 
> I'll have to check out the nsfw pic thread later.


Surely you're not letting her read the drivel that you post are you?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Surely you're not letting her read the drivel that you post are you?


Oh God no.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick is becoming a conman.  He wanted to play with something Snickette was playing with and not wanting to share.  In a sweet innocent voice he asked, "If I give you a penny when we get home can I play with your toy right now?"  Snickette thought all of second, then said sure and handed it over.  I told him she has no sense of what a penny is worth yet, I'd watch out she wont fall for that trick for long.


----------



## snickerd3

_Yea!!!!!_ found out last night minisnicks baseball team won the honor of the last spot in the post season tourney (the other team must have lost their last game).  so they have another game to play.  I hope it is an elimination sort of playoff, they are good when playing kids their own age and if the other team is playing for fun but the other teams that make the post season aren't that way.  Half the other towns run super serious youth baseball programs and don't mix the ages.  we played a whole string of these teams lately and our kids lost their excitement for the game.  Getting slaughtered by the other with a player that hits grand slams every time he bats is killer.  his parents bought him a $350+ bat and lets the whole team use it.


----------



## Supe

That was a big part of what ruined the sport for me as a kid.  I played for about 10 years from ages 5-15.  The final straw for me was one of our All-Star games.  We were the "B" team, and the "A" team was supposed to be the ringer that could give Swansea, Mass. a run for their money...  except that we were beating them in an elimination game. 

After I cracked off a two run scoring triple, the "A" team coach complained to the umpire that I didn't touch 2B (which I did), and complained long enough that they called me out even though the umpire didn't see any infraction.  Parents on my team were so livid, that one of the dads even stormed the field camcorder in hand, SCREAMING at the umpire about the injustice, something along the lines of "maybe you motherf*ckers can watch him touch the bag on video replay, since you can't get your heads far enough out of your asses to watch the actual f*cking game".  The three of them went at it, a few other parents joined in, said parents were ejected, and the game went on.

The "B" team ultimately went on to lose a very close scoring game, while the victorious "A" team and their asshole coach went on to get mercy ruled by Swansea, Mass.  I quit PONY league after that, and played one more year over in Little League (for whatever reason, PONY was way more competitive than Little League was in CT), only because my middle school friends were on the team and one of their dads was the coach.  We sucked that year, I got tired of playing three sports (shooting and basketball), and called it quits with baseball.


----------



## Road Guy

I remember the sound those expensive bats made!

I coached a very sub average team of 9 year olds one year and took them to 2nd place by just coaching the hell out of how to steal bases (especially how to steal home) and how to defend kids stealing bases. We had no real ringers to hit the ball, so I played the averages and let the strike out kids take some walks and it was hell of fun beating the teams where every kid on the team had "those" bats and similar stories like Supe's A team fiasco above.  That's the only team I really have fond memories of coaching, to man stories to tell.

I never played baseball until my senior year in HS- I wanted to play all the sports I could, I wasn't very good but they did somehow let me play catcher, because that was the only position where hitting people was (sort of) allowed..


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone's kids do swim team? My 10 y/o was asking if there was a swim team in town. She does soccer year round,  but swim looks like a long season too. I don't think she could do both. Soccer is state wide while swim does a bit of travel. Soccer is 55min of play, while swim is just a couple minutes. 

What are others experiences?


----------



## lisfs

matt267 PE said:


> Anyone's kids do swim team? My 10 y/o was asking if there was a swim team in town. She does soccer year round,  but swim looks like a long season too. I don't think she could do both. Soccer is state wide while swim does a bit of travel. Soccer is 55min of play, while swim is just a couple minutes.
> 
> What are others experiences?


My kids did/done/do (not sure which verb to use, 'cause all 3 apply  :B ) swim team, but not until HS age for their respective high school.  However, there are a few local teams ranging from Elementary - High school ages, but these are not affiliated with any of the schools.  These local teams are somewhat private, but funded by parents paying fees to be on the team.  They train swimmers to go all the way to National Championships as well as Olympics so they are very competitive.  We didn't do that.  Our kids simply join the HS swim team to compete with other regional high school teams.  Travel distance to these competition ranges from 5 miles to 100 miles; depending on how good the kids are and whether they make Sections and move on to the next round.  Swimming is not an easy sport for parents.  Swim meets are long and looooonger... because you have to wait for your kids' turns (events, heats etc...) and their turns may be spotty on the schedule.  One heat may be very early on and the other may be near the end and you have to wait for your turn to do all the heats assigned to you.  Also, the coaches don't like kids leave early when they're all done with their heats.  They have to stay until the end of the meets in order to cheer for their teammates.  Anyway, swimming is an excellent sport!  You don't have to worry about injuries as much as the other contact sports and swimming is a lifetime skill that can save oneself or others' lives.  Although the swim meets are long, wife, me, and the kids all enjoy it.  We make it a family's tradition to go out for a nice dinner local to the meet location before heading back home.  At the end of the school year, the swim team will have a very nice banquet (cater or potlucks) for the swimmers where awards, medals, jacket letter, and recognition are handed out.  Do encourage your kids to try the swim team and you too will enjoy it.  Good luck!


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for the insight @OldenEngineer


----------



## Road Guy

Seems like to be on swim team you have to have at least one stay at home parent (or one with a sham

Job like realtor or insurance adjuster) cause the times are just never good for "normal people"...


----------



## lisfs

Road Guy said:


> Seems like to be on swim team you have to have at least one stay at home parent (or one with a sham
> 
> Job like realtor or insurance adjuster) cause the times are just never good for "normal people"...


This is true, but you can get by with having other team parents help to take your kids during weekdays.  Team parents that are available during weekdays are very nice and are willing to let kids hitch rides all the time.  The kids become good friends.  Wife &amp; I both work full time, so we swing by after work if the meets are close by and watch the remainder of the meets.  Big events usually take place on weekends so we're available to go for the whole thing.  We return the favors to other parents by taking their kids on the weekends while they run errands etc.  You're right; It's difficult to be on your own when your kids swim, but we've been able to manage it for the last 6-7 years.  The excitement &amp; memory of your kids swimming while teammates cheer are priceless!


----------



## Road Guy

Sounds like freeloading to me


----------



## MA_PE

my son was asked to be on the swim team when he was ~9.  I'm glad we didn't do it.  My buddy would tell m stories about spending the entire day inside a pool when his daughter had maybe one competitive event which lasted a couple of minutes.  If you're a swimmer and like the environment, why not?  Otherwise you may find yourself becoming an unwitting pool rat.


----------



## matt267 PE

At this point, I'm not going to discourage her, but I'm not going to bring it up again either. If someday she doesn't want to do soccer, we can consider competitive swim.


----------



## snickerd3

one of my favs so far this summer


----------



## Supe

LOL, what a ham.


----------



## Master slacker

matt267 PE said:


> Anyone's kids do swim team? My 10 y/o was asking if there was a swim team in town. She does soccer year round,  but swim looks like a long season too. I don't think she could do both. Soccer is state wide while swim does a bit of travel. Soccer is 55min of play, while swim is just a couple minutes.
> 
> What are others experiences?


Ok, where to start?  I know.  Personal experience!  I'm relevant for once!

I swam from 4 - 22.  Started year 'round at 8 and swam through college at LSU.  My wife also swam for about the same amount of time, but she had shoulder surgery Freshman year and had to stop.  Swimming was awesome for us.  After dropping it cold turkey 16 years ago, I'm about to start back up with US Masters Swimming.  Summer league swimming is mainly about having fun and our two boys just finished their first summer with many more to come.  Year 'round swimming (USS) can be tough, though, especially for parents.  


Practice - yes, of course it helps to have one parent available (stay-at-home, etc...).  My mom worked from home and was always available to shuttle us wherever we needed to go.  But not everyone had that.  Most people got to practice by getting rides with other people on the team who are in the same school or neighborhood. I carpooled with people all the time for morning workouts.  

Meets -  see "Practice".  Also, long days are expected at a meet, but it seems longer for parents.  Our pool here in south Louisiana didn't (and still doesn't) have air conditioning.  Think of how fun it is for parents during the summer meets.  I'll be in that situation soon enough.  Yee-ha.  And I sweat like a sunovabitch.

I'm rather excited of the prospect of getting back into swimming, both as a parent and as a swimmer again.  Much like other sports, swimming doesn't blow wind up everyone's skirt.  But if you're "in it" and involved, it's really fun.  Mini MS1 just got approved last week to join the local USS team, but mini MS2 goofed off too much when being reviewed to be given the green light.  



Road Guy said:


> Sounds like freeloading to me


Does not compute.  :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks @Master slacker. And all this time I thought you were a slacker.


----------



## Supe

He never said he didn't bring a margarita or a beer in the pool with him.


----------



## Road Guy

the freeloading I was referring to is the getting other people to drive your kids around while you are at work or elsewhere.. we were always on the wrong end of those type deals..


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> the freeloading I was referring to is the getting other people to drive your kids around while you are at work or elsewhere.. we were always on the wrong end of those type deals..


Well that sucks.  I've heard this thing called "ransom" is effective.


----------



## Road Guy

we only got burned a few times, but this was years ago, our little maggots drive themselves to where they need to be nowadays...


----------



## Supe

Hey @knight1fox3...

Christmas 2017? http://io9.gizmodo.com/i-sure-hope-this-adorable-kid-sized-landspeeder-can-hol-1797086236


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Hey @knight1fox3...
> 
> Christmas 2017? http://io9.gizmodo.com/i-sure-hope-this-adorable-kid-sized-landspeeder-can-hol-1797086236


LOL...Nice!


----------



## matt267 PE

I just started reading a book called "Toddlers are A**holes: It's not Your Fault."

Holy hell is it funny. It should be a mandatory read.

I'm talking to you @snickerd3, @ptatohed, @Ramnares P.E. @NJmike PE etc.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I am totally going to pick that up.  Every time my son has a tantrum I will pick it up and show it to him.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> mini-MS #1 has four teeth missing.  Looks like a 7-year old veteran drug addict.


My mini-me has 1 1/2 missing bottom and 3 missing up top...there is one little sliver of a tooth poking out on the bottom, and her lonely tooth up top makes her look like a jack-o-lantern.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Had some friends over who brought their kids who were the same age (roughly) as mini-Ram.  It was interesting seeing him play with that many kids as typically he only has that opportunity at school.  They had a blast with all his toys and the blow-up backyard pool.

On another note, he was out for a nap after all the exertion so thought I could sneak a movie in. Of course 45 minutes into the movie (Suicide Squad) he's awake and I have to turn it off :/


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> 45 minutes into the movie (Suicide Squad) he's awake and I have to turn it off :/


Did you run out of Benadryl?


----------



## leggo PE

That's okay, I thought the second half of Suicide Squad was awful. Had I known it beforehand, I wouldn't have spent the time watching it.


----------



## Supe

It matched the first half.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm ready to sell NJ#3. Totally a little A-hole


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> I'm ready to sell NJ#3. Totally a little A-hole


So you're no longer wanting to babysit anymore? :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I'm ready to sell NJ#3. Totally a little A-hole


https://www.amazon.com/Toddlers-Are-holes-Your-Fault-ebook/dp/B00SM1214C/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1501799747&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=toddlers+are+aholes


----------



## Road Guy

my oldest turned 18 today!

soon I will be able to take those Obama vacations like @cement !!!


----------



## cement

you can dream


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> I'm ready to sell NJ#3. Totally a little A-hole


So takes after you @NJmike PE?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> 13 hours ago, NJmike PE said: I'm ready to sell NJ#3. Totally a little A-hole
> 
> 
> 
> So takes after you @NJmike PE?
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's a love-hate relationship


----------



## matt267 PE

My 10 y/o starts 5th grade on the 30th. I hate the school year. We're just getting her bitch attitude in check. Once she starts school again, the attitude comes back. The baby turns 1 on the 11th. She's started throwing tantrums already.

Sometimes I don't like kids.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ so during the school year you're less inclined to babysit? :dunno:


----------



## snickerd3

snickette is like a little ferret...she goes into my purse and takes things out.  THe usb thumb drive i keep in my purse is not there this morning when I went looking for it.  She will to the same thing will the change in my wallet.  she hasn't gone after the money bills yet though


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> snickette is like a little ferret...she goes into my purse and takes things out.  THe usb thumb drive i keep in my purse is not there this morning when I went looking for it.  She will to the same thing will the change in my wallet.  she hasn't gone after the money bills yet though


Have you had to sift through dirty diapers looking a usb thumb drive yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ so during the school year you're less inclined to babysit? :dunno:


And no, I don't "babysit" my kids. That's what the TV is for.


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 PE said:


> Have you had to sift through dirty diapers looking a usb thumb drive yet?


nope.  she grabs things and puts them in her purses.  so i just have to look through her stack of purses.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> she grabs things and puts them in her purses


hahahaha, little thief.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> And no, I don't "babysit" my kids. That's what the TV is for.


 Grrrrr....when someone says "I have to babysit my kids this weekend"  No, you have to parent this weekend. 



snickerd3 said:


> nope.  she grabs things and puts them in her purses.  so i just have to look through her stack of purses.


OMG the purses.  I swear my mini me is going to be a hoarder or a bag lady.


----------



## snickerd3

vhab49 said:


> Grrrrr....when someone says "I have to babysit my kids this weekend"  No, you have to parent this weekend.
> 
> OMG the purses.  I swear my mini me is going to be a hoarder or a bag lady.


Mine is a purse, shoe, jewelry -aholic...but if you put her in a dress she will throw her self to the floor in an tantrum.  If she has pants or shorts on under it however she is fine.  Tights don't count as pants though.  so i have to remember to put the pants on first, then it is just shirt not a dress


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Completely with you @matt267 PE.  Mini-Ram is in a summer camp now and has started developing some bad behaviors - hitting, mini-tantrums.  We had worked on him and gotten him out of this type of behavior when he started school earlier but now he's with older kids and it's starting again.  Sometimes my one kid drives me crazy...


----------



## matt267 PE

^ I guess boy's can be little bitches too.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

snickerd3 said:


> Mine is a purse, shoe, jewelry -aholic...but if you put her in a dress she will throw her self to the floor in an tantrum.  If she has pants or shorts on under it however she is fine.  Tights don't count as pants though.  so i have to remember to put the pants on first, then it is just shirt not a dress


Mine will wear dresses, sometimes. She also thinks that tights are appropriate as pants.  (!!! Dude, I can totes see your butt- not pants!) She won't wear jeans.


----------



## User1

Pros/cons of Montessori for preschool? Planning to transition to public school for kindergarten and beyond. Current preschool watches lots of TV. Asking for a friend.


----------



## User1

Friends toddler ran in my house sans-diaper. Squats down to play with a toy. Starts peeing. Stands up. Pile of poop.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

thejulie_PE said:


> Pros/cons of Montessori for preschool? Planning to transition to public school for kindergarten and beyond. Current preschool watches lots of TV. Asking for a friend.


How can it be a Montessori if it's only one grade?

AFAIK, all pre-schools are Montessori "style" by grouping kids of roughly the same aptitudes (potty trained, crawling, walking, etc), but they're really isn't much separation for the older kids because the requirements for public Kindergarten is the same across the board.


----------



## User1

Dexman PE PMP said:


> How can it be a Montessori if it's only one grade?
> 
> AFAIK, all pre-schools are Montessori "style" by grouping kids of roughly the same aptitudes (potty trained, crawling, walking, etc), but they're really isn't much separation for the older kids because the requirements for public Kindergarten is the same across the board.


Idk. She just mentioned she was trying to decide what to do. I asked my mom and she said lack of structure could be hard to transition from during grade school but pre school might be ok? Maybe it is just Montessori style. I thought that it sounded like a good change of pace from her current preschool and didn't think it would hurt to change it up and experience different learning styles? But I'm not a parent so I always worry about having an opinion.


----------



## User1

(my mom is an ex 1st-3rd teacher)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sounds like she's over-thinking it. Kids are very adaptive.


----------



## snickerd3

thejulie_PE said:


> Pros/cons of Montessori for preschool? Planning to transition to public school for kindergarten and beyond. Current preschool watches lots of TV. Asking for a friend.


it's against st law to have tvs in preschool and younger here.


----------



## User1

snickerd3 said:


> it's against st law to have tvs in preschool and younger here.


this is in Idaho. Idaho must not care as much!



Dexman PE PMP said:


> Sounds like she's over-thinking it. Kids are very adaptive.


It's her first one so that's very likely.


----------



## snickerd3

thejulie_PE said:


> this is in Idaho. Idaho must not care as much!
> 
> It's her first one so that's very likely.


its new law, within the last couple years.  our daycare runs a preschool program too.  they had all sorts of new you must not have, when their license was up for renewal.


----------



## Road Guy

even for pre schools that do not take any state money? seems like its really none of the states business to me..


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Road Guy said:


> even for pre schools that do not take any state money? seems like its really none of the states business to me..


It may be a licensing requirement - I know ours was pretty specific on what was allowed.  Licensed providers can charge more also.


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> even for pre schools that do not take any state money? seems like its really none of the states business to me..






vhab49 said:


> It may be a licensing requirement - I know ours was pretty specific on what was allowed.  Licensed providers can charge more also.


I think this is the case.  For the price private preschools were charging I sure wouldn't want to pay that price for them to watch TV.


----------



## snickerd3

A couple yrs ago, the preschool program through one of the local churches was charging $65 a week for attending 3hr sessions twice a week.  Plus a $75 registration fee, plus a $20-25 monthly snack fee.   On top of my daycare costs this was a no go.  The school district pre-k starts at age 3, is free (no registration fee like K-12).  The daycare includes their pre-school offering in their daycare since it is essentially what they do with the daycare kids during the school yr.  So until snickette is old enough for the district pre-k that is the preschool she will do.


----------



## Road Guy

I just don’t think it should be up to the state to tell a private day care what to do. That should be between the people paying for the day care and the owners.  Don’t like that day care then don’t go to it.. We used to shell out big $ for day care and it was probably 100X better than what we even got in  state run Kindergarten.

But kids are kids so while I don’t want them parked in front of a TV all day (&amp; I doubt that really happens all that much) there is some use of watching movies as reward at the end of the day and  other times it would have a benefit.


----------



## snickerd3

Looking at first day of school pics from last yr to this yr, it is VERY obvious how much minisnick has grown...like 4-5 inches.  also lost some of the baby face


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kids grow too fast.


----------



## Freon

Good news from the home of refrigerants!   My newly-minted MA- Psychology Daughter has taken a teaching position at Sam Houston State University and my BSME son is finally getting some in-person interviews.  Hopefully he will be on a payroll, other than mine, soon!


----------



## snickerd3

congrats!!!


----------



## MA_PE

are they both still home?  I still seem to pay even though he's employed.

congrats to both of your kids. Welcome to the working world


----------



## Road Guy

congrats Freon!

Just having two of my kids working part time is helpful as they are not always hitting me up for $$$ for the stupid shit teenagers like to spend money on


----------



## snickerd3

too funny, when we eat sushi mr snick will mix the wasbi in with the soy sauce.  We had snickette try it last night, she dipped her shrimp and tried it went Yummy and dipped it again.  The girl likes her spice


----------



## YMZ PE

Our family has adopted @matt267 PE's daughter fungi joke as our new favorite joke. Yesterday though, we came across a possible contender.

Q: What does a nosy pepper do?
A: Gets jalapeno business!


----------



## Supe

That's one of Junior's favorites.  I have to combat it with the Nacho.


----------



## YMZ PE

Supe said:


> That's one of Junior's favorites.  I have to combat it with the Nacho.


So it is...nacho favorite joke.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick has lost 2 teeth in like the previous 48 hrs along with the SLLLOOWW entrance of his adult teeth his mouth looks like he went a round with mike tyson.  A friend posted a good comment it looks like is tongue is in jail when he smiles.


----------



## matt267 PE

12:00 am vomit drills never get old. Time for bed again.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

After many years &amp; 3 IVF attempts Mrs. Jbone &amp; I are expecting a little one. Finally get to join this thread lol.

Jbone mini expected May 2018!!


----------



## snickerd3

Congrats!!!!!!!!  There's a lots of babies in the april/may time frame lately in my part of the world.  and thankfully none of them are me!!!


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Thanks! If any of the other attempts had worked I would have been balancing taking care of a new born while studying for the PE. I know others have done it but not 100% sure I would be one of them. Timing worked out great.


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats @Jbone27 PE


----------



## MA_PE

matt267 PE said:


> congrats @Jbone27 PE


x2!


----------



## leggo PE

Yay, congrats!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Congrats!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

My daughter just turned 3 but she's in the Pre-K class (4 year olds) and doing awesome! She can read books and write her entire name. Other kids only write their first name. I'm a proud mama


----------



## matt267 PE

civilrobot said:


> My daughter just turned 3 but she's in the Pre-K class (4 year olds) and doing awesome! She can read books and write her entire name. Other kids only write their first name. I'm a proud mama


What? No calculus yet?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

matt267 PE said:


> What? No calculus yet?


Haha! Omg I wish! Maybe should could help me with PE prep! lol

I am so anxious to teach her math but since she's learning how to read, I don't want to overload her. And actually it would be great to get some pointers on teaching the little ones how to do math at an early age! She has a good grasp on numbers and time. I'm going to introduce measurements to her next (through baking of course).


----------



## knight1fox3

civilrobot said:


> Haha! Omg I wish! Maybe should could help me with PE prep! lol
> 
> I am so anxious to teach her math but since she's learning how to read, I don't want to overload her. And actually it would be great to get some pointers on teaching the little ones how to do math at an early age! She has a good grasp on numbers and time. I'm going to introduce measurements to her next (through baking of course).


Or you could scare her from math completely and she becomes an art major.


----------



## matt267 PE

civilrobot said:


> Haha! Omg I wish! Maybe should could help me with PE prep! lol
> 
> I am so anxious to teach her math but since she's learning how to read, I don't want to overload her. And actually it would be great to get some pointers on teaching the little ones how to do math at an early age! She has a good grasp on numbers and time. I'm going to introduce measurements to her next (through baking of course).


I would say make math part of her everyday conversation. Like help with cooking, telling time, using a calendar, etc.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

For the first week of their 4th term, kids in years 5 &amp; 6 (US grades 4&amp;5) go on a 4-day camping trip. My son did it last year (year 6) and now my daughter got to go this year (year 5). Took her to school on Tuesday with her gear and sent her on her way. She was so excited about going that she's had her gear packed for a week, and wanted to start earlier than that. Everything was going well until her second day when we got a call from her teacher saying something's come up. Nothing to worry about, just that she had her first visit from Aunt Flo...  I couldn't begin to imagine how she was feeling. She tried to stick it out, but a few hours later her teacher called again and said she wanted to come home. Mrs Dex had already started having those "your body is changing" talks with her, so it wasn't completely out of the blue, but they stayed up late last night going through more of that stuff.

Shit. Why to kids have to grow up so fast? I was just looking through some of my older Facebook photos and saw some of her from when she was just a few years old. It's even harder because it's something that I can't really help with.   The joys of parenting.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dex, you have family in town? Aunt Flo? Oh, wait, nevermind.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick is rocking rocket math (daily timed math problems)  got through all the addition and is just blazing through the subtraction.  I told him subtraction is easier than addition.  His daily goal has changed from needing 19 to 21 correct.  He has been getting in the upper 20s/lower 30s since starting subtraction.  as quickly as he is working through them I am not sure what will happen when he gets through the 17 or so remaining


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

knight1fox3 said:


> Or you could scare her from math completely and she becomes an art major.


That is literally my worst fear


----------



## snickerd3

Snickette turned 3 on Wednesday!!!  Time seems to be going by faster with her than with minisnick


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Snickette turned 3 on Wednesday!!!  Time seems to be going by faster with her than with minisnick


wow.  Happy B-day to Snickette.  Soon she'll be picking out prom dresses.


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> wow.  Happy B-day to Snickette.  Soon she'll be picking out prom dresses.


Ha!  maybe a prom dress that comes with pants...that is the ONLY way I can get her wear a dress.


----------



## Road Guy

happy bday and I assume you are getting ready for mini snick # 3?


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> happy bday and I assume you are getting ready for mini snick # 3?


that's funny!!!  never gonna happen


----------



## Jbone27 PE

So little J decided to show up early to the party. Born at 24 weeks gestation on January 24, 2018. weighing 1 lb 13 oz. Been a rough few weeks but he's fighting his way through every obstacle so far. Hoping to get home from the NICU in May. I think he's going to focus on Aerospace but we're still deciding lol.


----------



## leggo PE

He looks like a strong little guy!


----------



## Jbone27 PE

leggo PE said:


> He looks like a strong little guy!


Thanks! He really is


----------



## matt267 PE

What a cute little guy. Congrats.


----------



## Road Guy

Congrats!


----------



## User1

Congratulations!! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MA_PE

Congrats.  I hope things go well and he can go home with you soon.


----------



## Road Guy

anyone that has Comcast / xfinity using their new app which allows you to pause / turn off Wi-Fi to all the connected devices?

Its great passive aggressive parenting - like today is early release day and kids get home from school around 1:00 so I set it where the xbox, cant use the Wi-Fi until 4:30


----------



## snickerd3

today will hopefully be day 4 of snickette's staying dry all day potty training adventure.  She is hit or miss over night still.


----------



## Ble_PE

I had to volunteer to coach mini-ble1's soccer team this spring because there had been no one else step up after one week. I've never played soccer and have an extremely basic understanding of the game, so I'm not looking forward to this. As long as the kids have fun I guess it will be worth it, but I'd like them to learn some. I do my best...


----------



## Road Guy

Rule 1 - Only kids with hot moms get to start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## akwooly

Ble_PE said:


> I had to volunteer to coach mini-ble1's soccer team this spring because there had been no one else step up after one week. I've never played soccer and have an extremely basic understanding of the game, so I'm not looking forward to this. As long as the kids have fun I guess it will be worth it, but I'd like them to learn some. I do my best...


what age group?  i volunteered four years ago to coach and have been doing it ever since. The last time i played soccer was in fifth grade so i only had a basic understanding of the game.


----------



## Ble_PE

He's in the 8 year old group. I've coached him in baseball and football and I'm completely comfortable with those because I played both of them for more than 10 years growing up, but soccer is the only popular sport that I've never played. I was the football player making fun of all the soccer players back in high school (all in good fun, they dished it out too).


----------



## MA_PE

FWIW, at 8 the kid start playing the game as opposed to just having organized daycare.  I applaud you for volunteering your time so the kids could have a team but you may want to recruit some asst coaches that are more familiar with the rules and the details of the game so they can get some early instructions.

Look for the a-hole parents that think their kid is the next Pele and tell them to help you out.


----------



## akwooly

ask the parents if any are willing to help out as assistants. you might find some who would volunteer to be assistants and not head coach because they don't want that responsibility. I had one parent who was a former collegiate player who wanted to help but with his work schedule couldn't commit to being a head coach.  So he helped with the skills and drills.  but he had a hard time throttling it back because he was used to the college level of intensity.  I had to constantly remind him they are 8 yo girls.

i had an a-hole parent who's kid was average(but seriously thought his kiddo was the all-star) and there is no way i would want his attitude on my coaching staff.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Jbone27 PE said:


> So little J decided to show up early to the party. Born at 24 weeks gestation on January 24, 2018. weighing 1 lb 13 oz. Been a rough few weeks but he's fighting his way through every obstacle so far. Hoping to get home from the NICU in May. I think he's going to focus on Aerospace but we're still deciding lol.
> 
> View attachment 10814


So this little guy is home. He is a boss!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats @Jbone27 PE. Well done Little J.


----------



## leggo PE

Yayy! Congrats, @Jbone27 PE! It must feel great finally having him home. He looks so handsome!


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick hit his first double last night.  good night for the team as a whole, 3 doubles and 1 home run (grand slam)


----------



## snickerd3

just found out minisnick's Best bud is moving out of state...in a couple weeks.   Their birthdays are two months to the date apart and have besties since babyhood.   He is really bummed.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snickerd3 said:


> minisnick hit his first double last night.


Double what?  Vodka?


----------



## Road Guy

Jbone - missed your original post but glad your little one is home from the hospital! Congrats!


----------



## thekzieg

Lilzieg was evicted on 4/17 (9 days late) and came home on 4/25. She had meconium in her lungs and her umbilical cord strangling her and had to be delivered by emergency C-section, but she's doing great now!


----------



## Ble_PE

Congrats, that's a beautiful little girl!

Mini-ble2 turned 7 today, which is completely unbelievable. I can't believe my little girl is that old!


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Lilzieg was evicted on 4/17 (9 days late) and came home on 4/25. She had meconium in her lungs and her umbilical cord strangling her and had to be delivered by emergency C-section, but she's doing great now!


WB KZ! And congrats on the new family addition! Hope all is well otherwise. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE

anyone here have experience with "Palate Expanders" for kids, specifically the cost and procedure? Mrs NJ just the NJ clan to the dentist and it turns out that #2 will need an additional trip  to an orthodontist with a recommendation for a Palate Expander. I don't know anything about these, what they cost, nor what they require in terms of usage, maintenance, timelines, etc.


----------



## Supe

Something like 6 months to a year.  It has to be adjusted daily at first - they give you a key to make the adjustment.  Then it gets worn at the last setting for several months.  It basically cranks on the back of the teeth to push them out so the jaw bone can move and then solidify in the "holding" position.  Like all things orthodontia related, they aren't cheap.


----------



## Master slacker

Since the dentist has been mentioned (sorry, I'm no help with palate expanders), I must bring up mini MS2's predicament.  MMS2 is 6 and when he was 2 or 3 years old, his right upper central incisor (got that?) got hit hard and started bleeding pretty bad.  Not wanting a baby tooth to come out way before it should, we saw the dentist and she said if it falls out it falls out.  If it doesn't, then he's good to go.  Alright.  It didn't fall out.  When he was 4, the same damn thing happened (didn't fall out) and the tooth got a touch darker.  At 5, same thing.  Well, this past Thursday it got jacked again!  Also, he was proud to show us that his adult tooth was growing in behind it.  He has shark teeth.  Creepy.  

Fast forward to Friday.  I come home from work and Mrs. MS shows me a Ziploc bag with a tooth in it.  He FINALLY lost it.  The weird thing is that the baby tooth root never dissolved.  It was perfectly intact.  I guess we know why it hung in there for so long.  Zoom forward again to bed time.  I'm in bed reading and I see MMS2 walk past our door with the collapsible laundry basket.  The instant he walked out of my field of sight... _THUMP_.... "AAAAAAAARRRRGGGHHHHHHH!!!"  He walked into a doorway face first... and he lost his other upper central incisor.  So now he has one adult tooth coming in a little far back and a gaping, bloody hole where the other tooth was.   Fortunately, his 6-month appointment is coming up.  Should be a hoot.


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> Since the dentist has been mentioned (sorry, I'm no help with palate expanders), I must bring up mini MS2's predicament.  MMS2 is 6 and when he was 2 or 3 years old, his right upper central incisor (got that?) got hit hard and started bleeding pretty bad.  Not wanting a baby tooth to come out way before it should, we saw the dentist and she said if it falls out it falls out.  If it doesn't, then he's good to go.  Alright.  It didn't fall out.  When he was 4, the same damn thing happened (didn't fall out) and the tooth got a touch darker.  At 5, same thing.  Well, this past Thursday it got jacked again!  Also, he was proud to show us that his adult tooth was growing in behind it.  He has shark teeth.  Creepy.
> 
> Fast forward to Friday.  I come home from work and Mrs. MS shows me a Ziploc bag with a tooth in it.  He FINALLY lost it.  The weird thing is that the baby tooth root never dissolved.  It was perfectly intact.  I guess we know why it hung in there for so long.  Zoom forward again to bed time.  I'm in bed reading and I see MMS2 walk past our door with the collapsible laundry basket.  The instant he walked out of my field of sight... _THUMP_.... "AAAAAAAARRRRGGGHHHHHHH!!!"  He walked into a doorway face first... and he lost his other upper central incisor.﻿  So now he has one adult tooth coming in a little far back and a gaping, bloody hole where the other tooth was.   Fortunately, his 6-month appointment is coming up.  Should be a hoot.


You should get the kid fitted for a football helmet first.


----------



## Supe

I had several teeth that did the shark bite deal.  I needed braces eventually for crowding, but they grew in relatively normally where the old ones came out.


----------



## Master slacker

I hope he doesn't need anything $pecial done.  Mini MS1 (8) currently has braces because of an underbite that was affecting his speech.


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> anyone here have experience with "Palate Expanders" for kids, specifically the cost and procedure? Mrs NJ just the NJ clan to the dentist and it turns out that #2 will need an additional trip  to an orthodontist with a recommendation for a Palate Expander. I don't know anything about these, what they cost, nor what they require in terms of usage, maintenance, timelines, etc.


sounds like a situation for a second opinion to me before dropping the $$$



Master slacker said:


> Since the dentist has been mentioned (sorry, I'm no help with palate expanders), I must bring up mini MS2's predicament.  MMS2 is 6 and when he was 2 or 3 years old, his right upper central incisor (got that?) got hit hard and started bleeding pretty bad.  Not wanting a baby tooth to come out way before it should, we saw the dentist and she said if it falls out it falls out.  If it doesn't, then he's good to go.  Alright.  It didn't fall out.  When he was 4, the same damn thing happened (didn't fall out) and the tooth got a touch darker.  At 5, same thing.  Well, this past Thursday it got jacked again!  Also, he was proud to show us that his adult tooth was growing in behind it.  He has shark teeth.  Creepy.
> 
> Fast forward to Friday.  I come home from work and Mrs. MS shows me a Ziploc bag with a tooth in it.  He FINALLY lost it.  The weird thing is that the baby tooth root never dissolved.  It was perfectly intact.  I guess we know why it hung in there for so long.  Zoom forward again to bed time.  I'm in bed reading and I see MMS2 walk past our door with the collapsible laundry basket.  The instant he walked out of my field of sight... _THUMP_.... "AAAAAAAARRRRGGGHHHHHHH!!!"  He walked into a doorway face first... and he lost his other upper central incisor.  So now he has one adult tooth coming in a little far back and a gaping, bloody hole where the other tooth was.   Fortunately, his 6-month appointment is coming up.  Should be a hoot.


minisnick had two shark teeth on the bottom fronts.  very freaky, but not totally unusual i found out.  the tooth should move into place on its own with no trouble now that the offender is out of the way....it took a couple months but the shark teeth are straight and normal.


----------



## Road Guy

I have spent enough on 3 kids at the orthodontist these past 18 years to buy a seriously nice vehicle...

well maybe something in the high $30K range ....


----------



## MA_PE

Dentistry is one of those fields where dentists believe that everyone should have "Guy Smilely" perfect teeth.  Back in my day braces were somewhat of a last resort if the kid was going to have buck teeth or look like some sort of mutant.  Now they recommend "corrective" action if things aren't perfect because "we can fix that".  I remember my niece when she was in high school and she had her mother take her to several different dentists because she really wanted braces and they found she didn't need them.  My niece wanted the "really cool" braces that came in the school colors and the popular kids had them.  Might as well get some gold crowns and be a rapper.


----------



## Supe

As a fat kid with braces, I'd have given ANYTHING not to have had braces when I was in HS.  I think I got them off late my junior year.


----------



## leggo PE

Whatttt braces are now cool? I had them twice, once in middle school for two years, and once in high school for another year. They definitely weren't that cool then.


----------



## Road Guy

they have some semi transparent ones now a days... I never thought the kids teeth were bad, but I lost that argument with the wife


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Both Mini Habs have messed up grills.  MH2.0 has what I call a Nanny McPhee tooth, and MH1.0 just has no space for all of his teeth.  Sigh.  Better get used to the poor house.


----------



## Master slacker

You and me both.  Mini MS1 is 8 and has braces on the top row, and mini MS2 is dealing with the after-effects of shark teeth until it can be corrected.


----------



## kevo_55

LOL. Mini-kevo has some shark teeth. 

I'm sure that braces will be in her future in like 6 or 7 years.


----------



## Road Guy

My daughter told me that most people at her high school refer to their friends (apparently lots of Aarons, Blakes, etc.) by their Key &amp; Peele skit names at school – which kind of makes me have a little hope for the future..


----------



## NJmike PE

so I guess, what's one more kid....


----------



## kevo_55

^^ Whoops?


----------



## NJmike PE

pretty much


----------



## MA_PE

so you're getting some action then?  that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Ble_PE

You know that there are ways to prevent these "accidents", right?


----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


> pretty much


You're supposed to spam eb.com when you get bored...

Congrats!


----------



## akwooly

congrats NJ!


----------



## kevo_55

All kidding aside, congrats NJ!

(Pun not intended.)


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> so I guess, what's one more kid....


So you naming the kid Karma? It took a few years, but yeah.

Congrats!


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats NJ. Better start the college funds....


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Congrats @NJmike PE


----------



## User1

Congrats @NJmike PE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Congrats @NJmike PE


----------



## P-E

Ditto @NJmike PE .  Pink or blue?


----------



## NJmike PE

P-E said:


> Ditto @NJmike PE .  Pink or blue?


don't know yet, but inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Master slacker

Late to the partay, but congrats, NJ! :multiplespotting:


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Ditto @NJmike PE .  Pink or blue?


One of each would be cool.


----------



## MetsFan

Congrats @NJmike PE!


----------



## MetsFan

So last night I picked up my son from after school care and one of his classmates was picking her butt and then sniffing her fingers . I hope she wasn't playing with the legos too. I made sure my son scrubbed his hands when he got home.


----------



## knight1fox3

Congrats @NJmike PE! You're going to spend a fortune in babysitting!  oking:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bit of a proud dad moment.  We've been working through Tiger Math and Spectrum Math with mini-Ram at home.  Bought him the B-4 Tiger Math and had it arrive on Monday while he was at school.  After karate, roughly 6PM,  I semi-seriously bet him if he could finish the entire book (90 pages) by 9PM I'd take him to Target to pick out a Lego set.  Guess who ended up going to Target? That was definitely one bet I was pretty happy to lose!


----------



## AlliChEME

MetsFan said:


> So last night I picked up my son from after school care and one of his classmates was picking her butt and then sniffing her fingers . I hope she wasn't playing with the legos too. I made sure my son scrubbed his hands when he got home.


As a mom of two girls... I hope that wasn't my daughter. If it was, she was probably playing with the legos too.


----------



## akwooly

that was probably my daughter.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

We currently have 2 mini-chebs, and 1 mini-chebette coming in the summer. After living with a bunch of brothers and raising my own boys for a while, it’ll be interesting to see how different things get once a girl is introduced into the picture.


----------



## matt267 PE

Started potty training our toddler this weekend. She dropped a log on the grass this afternoon. Maybe we shouldn't let the dog take point on this?


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> Started potty training our toddler this weekend. She dropped a log on the grass this afternoon. Maybe we shouldn't let the dog take point on this?


Yeah, pooping on the lawn and drinking from the toilet is not ideal.


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Yeah, pooping on the lawn and drinking from the toilet is not ideal.


Yeah, I'm not good at this parenting thing.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> Yeah, I'm not good at this parenting thing.


But you’ve had a lot of practice.  When you coming north?


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe when the Bruins win the Stanley Cup.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> Maybe when the Bruins win the Stanley Cup.


The parades have turned into s-shows.


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> The parades have turned into s-shows.


Cool, I'll take my potty training kid. She'll fit right in.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> Cool, I'll take my potty training kid. She'll fit right in.


Potty mouth training as well.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

matt267 PE said:


> Started potty training our toddler this weekend. She dropped a log on the grass this afternoon. Maybe we shouldn't let the dog take point on this?


The standards for toddlers and drunk adults are about the same, so id say shitting outdoors is AOK for at least another year or so.


----------



## matt267 PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> The standards for toddlers and drunk adults are about the same, so id say shitting outdoors is AOK for at least another year or so.


How much time left for the toddler?


----------



## matt267 PE

My toddler just peed on the grass. She was excited that she went like Gideon. (Gideon is our dog)


----------



## matt267 PE

I also forgot how much laundry a potty training kid goes through.


----------



## Road Guy

Letting the kids pee outside is usually only appreciated by us Dads... but I always thought it was funny as hell


In other news my middle child turned 18 today!


----------



## Supe

Did you sing happy birthday while escorting them out the front door?


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> In other news my middle child turned 18 today!


Pretty soon you'll be empty nesting... right?


----------



## MA_PE

matt267 PE said:


> Maybe when the Bruins win the Stanley Cup.


so you coming up this week?


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> Letting the kids pee outside is usually only appreciated by us Dads... but I always thought it was funny as hell
> 
> 
> In other news my middle child turned 18 today!


we were outside sunday afternoon playing in yard, had the sprinkler going...my fully potty trained 4 yr old said she had to pee and wanted to pee outside in the backyard like her brother does sometimes.  

Saw the birthday cake on FB...HBD!!!


----------



## snickerd3

baseball season is in full swing for both kiddos.  double header tonight unless the forecasted rain is short and sweet.  minisnick has 3 games a week snickette has 1 and it usually ends up on a night her brother has a game...divide and conquer has become our a motto lately. 

Minisnick started the season wanting to pitch (first year kid pitch), and the coach has rule..you want to pitch you have to agree to catch. He is one of 3 kids that can actually pitch with any consistency but  He really likes catching now, wasn't a fan of catching last year in machine pitch.  holy cow...kid pitch is painful to watch.    walk, walk, bases stolen, walk walk walk more bases stolen


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> baseball season is in full swing for both kiddos.  double header tonight unless the forecasted rain is short and sweet.  minisnick has 3 games a week snickette has 1 and it usually ends up on a night her brother has a game...divide and conquer has become our a motto lately.
> 
> Minisnick started the season wanting to pitch (first year kid pitch), and the coach has rule..you want to pitch you have to agree to catch. He is one of 3 kids that can actually pitch with any consistency but  He really likes catching now, wasn't a fan of catching last year in machine pitch.  holy cow...kid pitch is painful to watch.    walk, walk, bases stolen, walk walk walk more bases stolen


When he first started playing, my son wanted to catch because he got to wear all the catcher gear.  He wasn't very good at catching but damn he looked cool.


----------



## Master slacker

matt267 PE said:


> I also forgot how much laundry a potty training kid goes through.


Don't know what your situation is, but we didn't have a laundry issue as we had our boys just stay nekkid.  They caught on pretty quickly when they needed to go to the bathroom.


----------



## matt267 PE

MA_PE said:


> so you coming up this week?


Nope.


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> Don't know what your situation is, but we didn't have a laundry issue as we had our boys just stay nekkid.  They caught on pretty quickly when they needed to go to the bathroom.


That's what we started off doing too. Now we're just dealing with accidents.


----------



## MA_PE

matt267 PE said:


> Nope.


Sad but very true.  Dammmitt.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Don't know if this fits here but any pointers on entertaining a 4-year old with something constructive when you're forced to do some of your PE studying in the same house with your child?


----------



## matt267 PE

civilrobot said:


> Don't know if this fits here but any pointers on entertaining a 4-year old with something constructive when you're forced to do some of your PE studying in the same house with your child?


For the most part, my wife was able to keep the little one away while I studied.


----------



## Road Guy

Toy Story on repeat


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> For the most part, my wife was able to keep the little one away while I studied.


Same here. Maybe that could be your kiddo’s designated media time? Otherwise our 3-year old likes building blocks, big legos and picture books.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Road Guy said:


> Toy Story on repeat


lol for some reason, she is not into Toy Story. She prefers to sit on the floor flipping through the CERM and trying to read it. She also drags her library books in too...but she's 4 so she reads out loud. That's when I just take a break from studying and just listen to the videos with headphones. I'm happy that she wants to read along with me but I'm a little frustrated because I really need total silence.


----------



## matt267 PE

civilrobot said:


> She﻿ prefers to sit on the floor flipping through the CER﻿M and trying to read ﻿it.﻿﻿


Hahaha, i taught my daughter how to draw a cut-fill diagram like that. Neither one of us remember that crap anymore though.


----------



## Road Guy

It’s been a while since mine did this but this brought back a lot of memories when I saw this today....


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I was here a week ago asking for advice for managing the kid while studying for the PE. Husband has stepped up tremendously. As a mom, you think you need to figure out how to balance everything. Sometimes, you just can't... Thanks for the reality check guys


----------



## Road Guy

When I was studying for the PE the wife was also going to nursing school. We had 3 kids and we were always fighting for study time - it totally sucked!!!


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> Toy Story on repeat


For us it was Wall-E on repeat.


----------



## matt267 PE

We're currently alternating between toy story an lion king.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> We're currently alternating between toy story an lion king.


Tomorrow I’ll be alternating between Stout and IPA.


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Tomorrow I’ll be alternating between Stout and IPA.


I'll take an IPA please.


----------



## jeb6294

My stepson is going to summer camp at Cincinnati Recreation Center.  When I picked him up a couple weeks ago, a flyer for a Discover SCUBA class caught my eye.  I haven't done it in years (aka decades) but got certified in high school.  Emmett loves swimming so I thought he would get a kick out of it.  He thought it was "pretty cool", but translating for 13yo speak, I think that means he really liked it.  He's even talked about getting certified himself which led to extreme sticker shock when I saw how much it is nowadays (~$700) compared to when I did it (~$200).


----------



## Road Guy

You should get him certified so you have an excuse to go diving!


I wore my PADI polo shirt to work Wednesday and then have been depressed about the 2 years it’s been since I have blown bubbles //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_sad.png


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> You should get him certified so you have an excuse to go diving!
> 
> 
> I wore my PADI polo shirt to work Wednesday and then have been depressed about the 2 years it’s been since I have blown bubbles //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_sad.png


That dive shop in the keys is just calling your name...


----------



## Road Guy

I found several houses in Tavernier that we could almost buy outright (not on the water) and I was gonna get my cost guard boat captain license for work- the wife is not “on board” with this plan but I think it’s a good place to spend our 50’s


----------



## P-E

We’re tied to the town for at least another 9 yrs through most of the 50s.   Not sure about the 60s.   Stay north or move to better weather?


----------



## leggo PE

I'm still in my 20's (for a few more months) and I think better weather makes all the difference!


----------



## Road Guy

When i lived in Atlanta I think 2/3 of the town was from Boston so you might as well move down there?  There are very few actual southerners left in Atlanta


----------



## P-E

Not sure I want Bostonians during retirement. I’m originally from the western part of the state - very different.


----------



## Road Guy

Pretty much why I don’t live there anymore....”Mass Holes”


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MiniCheb #3 was born at 4:27am this morning. She’s beautiful. Cheb is a happy daddy.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> MiniCheb #3 was born at 4:27am this morning. She’s beautiful. Cheb is a happy daddy.


Congrats.


----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> MiniCheb #3 was born at 4:27am this morning. She’s beautiful. Cheb is a happy daddy.


Congrats!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> MiniCheb #3 was born at 4:27am this morning. She’s beautiful. Cheb is a happy daddy.


I did not know this!  Congrats!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Congrats!


----------



## Road Guy

Congrats!!!!


----------



## P-E

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> MiniCheb #3 was born at 4:27am this morning. She’s beautiful. Cheb is a happy daddy.


Fire up the coffee machine. Congrats.


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats.


----------



## MA_PE

Congrats Cheb.


----------



## Orchid PE

Went to the doctor yesterday and the ultrasound looked good. 12w Along. They were looking hard but couldn't exactly tell the gender. The doctor was leaning towards boy, which would be nice since we already have a girl. But I'm ok with whatever. We have another appointment on the 30th for the anatomy scan, and we'll hopefully find out the gender then.

Here's a video of my baby girl enjoying bath time. She gets really excited playing with the washcloths. I think she's really going to enjoy swimming when she gets older. (idk how to make the video smaller).

View attachment VID_20191010_191909.mp4


----------



## MA_PE

She is as cute as a button.  I hope things continue to go well with mini-chat 2.  Get to see my new grandson (7 weeks old) in a month or two.  Can’t wait.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick is on two indoor soccer teams (coed) this winter.  His grade level (3/4) then on the 5/6 grade team his coach also coaches, as needed.  She needed boys for the team.  

His teams are AWESOME!!!!!!!!  The last 5/6 grade game was mostly 4th graders due to basketball schedule.  They were winning against the best team in the league for 3/4 of the game.  They just got tired with the lack of subs towards the end.    The size difference between the two teams was crazy.


----------



## Orchid PE

Nothing to brag on, except how cute I thought she was acting last night. Her smile and giggling was out of pure joy.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> minisnick is on two indoor soccer teams (coed) this winter.  His grade level (3/4) then on the 5/6 grade team his coach also coaches, as needed.  She needed boys for the team.
> 
> His teams are AWESOME!!!!!!!!  The last 5/6 grade game was mostly 4th graders due to basketball schedule.  They were winning against the best team in the league for 3/4 of the game.  They just got tired with the lack of subs towards the end.    The size difference between the two teams was crazy.


When my son was in grade school he was on the best town traveling soccer team.   At each practice his coach had them running/drills continually for  ~2 hrs.  His theory was if he could push them to go as fast as they can for 2 hours, then they wouldn’t get gassed in a 1 hour game.  It worked as they won a lot.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Mr. Civilrobot and I are both WFH while the kiddo is hanging around so we've decided to try to stay to her normal school routine as much as possible.


Breakfast

Reading

Journaling

Language Arts (School sent home some assignments. I also have some workbooks)

Lunch

Recess (A walk or playtime - I'm actually going out with her and jumping rope, running around, etc. It's pretty fun!)

Quiet time

Math

Science (weather journal and crystal experiments from school)/Music (She practices violin)/Art (Painting)/Physical Ed (Ride her bike/scooter)

Snack

What are you doing to keep your kids busy or engaged during this COVID-19 shutdown?

I could use some pointers should this routine fall off for some reason.


----------



## thekzieg

Anyone else have a toddler who's decided to boycott naps and start waking up in the middle of the night?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

thekzieg said:


> Anyone else have a toddler who's decided to boycott naps and start waking up in the middle of the night?


Three.


----------



## snickerd3

civilrobot said:


> Mr. Civilrobot and I are both WFH while the kiddo is hanging around so we've decided to try to stay to her normal school routine as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> Reading
> 
> Journaling
> 
> Language Arts (School sent home some assignments. I also have some workbooks)
> 
> Lunch
> 
> Recess (A walk or playtime - I'm actually going out with her and jumping rope, running around, etc. It's pretty fun!)
> 
> Quiet time
> 
> Math
> 
> Science (weather journal and crystal experiments from school)/Music (She practices violin)/Art (Painting)/Physical Ed (Ride her bike/scooter)
> 
> Snack
> 
> What are you doing to keep your kids busy or engaged during this COVID-19 shutdown?
> 
> I could use some pointers should this routine fall off for some reason.


I'm working from home and have been crazy busy.  I took what the school sent home and planned out a calendar and then daily sheet attached to a stack of worksheets that have everything minisnick needs to do that day.  He has the day to finish it he moderates his own time.    FOr snickette I did a calendar and set her up with her 1 thing and a couple of pre-k workbook pages at the kitchen table right after breakfast.


----------



## Master slacker

Mrs. MS already home schools, but we're hammering away at math right now during the day since that's the weak point.  Both mini-MS's do two or three math lessons per day (no, they do not like that at all), piano and / or bass for an hour or two, lots of individual reading, and then group read a book at night.  Breaks, snacks, walks, bike rides, trampoline time, yard work, and pet duties dispersed throughout.


----------



## Road Guy

I feel for you all with little kids trying to work and teach - I really think they should just shit can all elementary school for this year and "graduate them" to whatever grade they will be in in the fall..

My 17 year old is enjoying the pain of zoom meetings for AP calculus, but that doesn't involve me for the most part. 

I saw where the Air Force Academy went ahead and graduated all their seniors - makes sense to get them out of the school if they can - I kind of think we should do the same with HS Seniors - unless they had failing grades to make up or something, send them an email that here is your diploma and you get a few extra months to figure out this shit show adult life..


----------



## Exengineer

Daughter at the wheel of her Lexus IS250 AWD.  She loves that car like her own child.  One day that may happen.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My 4-year old son just sang, word for word, “Let it go” from Frozen, in its entirety.

Help.


----------



## snickerd3

ChebyshevII PE said:


> My 4-year old son just sang, word for word, “Let it go” from Frozen, in its entirety.
> 
> Help.


welcome to the club!!!!     

My two have watched a season of scubby doo in its entirety TWICE  since being stuck at home.  The catch phrases and mannerisms have been worked into their daily life now.  If I here Jinkies or you meddling kids one more time...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> My 4-year old son just sang, word for word, “Let it go” from Frozen, in its entirety.
> 
> Help.


Sometimes you just can't hold it back anymore.

When Frozen came out, my daughter came home from pre-k and told me about this new movie.  Sang me a few songs. Girl had not seen this movie yet.  She was very accurate on the details, and it was creepy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> My 4-year old son just sang, word for word, “Let it go” from Frozen, in its entirety.
> 
> Help.


Also, at least they didn't sing the whole movie word for word. 

Although, brace yourself. It may be coming.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, at least they didn't sing the whole movie word for word.
> 
> Although, brace yourself. It may be coming.


Brace yourself: you'll start singing it back to them in attempts to end it quicker.

Don't have children, but def remember doing this in an attempt to appease my autistic brother and stop the repeating of Short Circuit and/or Home Alone over and over again.


----------



## jeb6294

ChebyshevII PE said:


> My 4-year old son just sang, word for word, “Let it go” from Frozen, in its entirety.
> 
> Help.


Sit him down to watch "The Lego Movie". Then everything will be awesome.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jeb6294 said:


> Sit him down to watch "The Lego Movie". Then everything will be awesome.


Everything is cool when you're part of a team!


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Everything is cool when you're part of a team!


Everything is awesome, when you're living out a dream!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jeb6294 said:


> Sit him down to watch "The Lego Movie". Then everything will be awesome.


SPACESHIP!!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> SPACESHIP!!!!!!


My favorite character right there.


----------



## matt267 PE

Me: "stop doing that or you'll get a timeout. 

3 y/o: "I like timeouts."

3 y/o: cries entire time during timeout


----------



## snickerd3

we are at the I can't possibly clean my room all by myself stage.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> we are at the I can't possibly clean my room all by myself stage.


With a 13 y/o and a 3 y/o,  my wife and I are in the "argue over who does the dishes and who deals with the kids" stage.


----------



## Supe

Make the 13 y/o do the dishes?


----------



## Road Guy

id give the 3 year old  a chance at the dishes personally...


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> id give the 3 year old  a chance at the dishes personally...


snickette (5yrs old) LOVES washing dishes.  She would rather do that than clean her room.


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> Make the 13 y/o do the dishes?


Ha! I'm happy when she brings her dirty dishes to the sink.



snickerd3 said:


> snickette (5yrs old) LOVES washing dishes.  She would rather do that than clean her room.


This x100.


----------



## jeb6294

So, it's been tough with the oldest. His mother and I live in the same school district, but I was in the area for his elementary school so up through 6th grade he could ride the bus to/from our house and on days he was at his mother's house, she would pick him up at school. Once they get to 7th grade, all the kids in the district are funneled into one school. Since he could ride the bus to/from either house, he decided to start going to her house all the time because she's the "fun house", i.e. he can sit in his room and play on his computer all day. Our house is mean because we, you know, make the kids do their schoolwork and do chores and evil twisted things like that. TBH, I am 90% sure that he would have failed 8th grade this year if it hadn't been for COVID. Since kids had to do the 2nd part of the year at home, they pretty much just assumed everybody would have done fine if they were in regular school and promoted everybody. Even though I never really saw him, I was still getting the emails and even some phone calls about him not doing any work at school and failing most of his classes. At one point when school had moved to home, I got a call from one of the vice principals asking me if Emmett had access to internet and a computer at home because his teachers said none of his work was being done.

It's gotten a little better lately. He's not splitting his time 50/50 like it's supposed to be, but he's started coming over to our house a little bit here and there. They just got back from vacation so he came over for a couple hours yesterday. Good news, we spent most of the time talking about applying for jobs. Bad news, he wants to save the money he makes for a motorcycle when he turns 16. He talked about coming over again this weekend sometime so we could look into applying for a job at Kroger because there's a store within easy biking distance and Kroger will hire as young as 14yo. I was just surprised that he was asking because that is the complete opposite of how his mother is...she's always put most of her effort into mooching to get what she wants...so maybe there is hope for him yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

That sucks jeb. I swear, kids are only here to cause parents stress.


----------



## Road Guy

Damn, you know the one thing I hadn't really thought about with all this virus is the kids of divorced families and how that had to make things much more chaotic - 

I hope he gets to spend some more time with you.

I do think that the younger kids realize they can trade time for money the better off they are - when my youngest was in middle school it was a full time job managing the XBOX situation, but it completely went away once he got a lifeguard job at around 14 also.


----------



## Orchid PE

To lighten the mood a little. New baby Chatt. 8lb 6oz, 20.75".


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> To lighten the mood a little. New baby Chatt. 8lb 6oz, 20.75".
> 
> View attachment 18246


Guessing by the hat color that it's a little guy? When born?

Congrats


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Guessing by the hat color that it's a little guy? When born?
> 
> Congrats


Thanks. Yeah a boy, born Jul 9.


----------



## leggo PE

Congrats, @Chattaneer PE!


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats chatt!


----------



## NikR_PE

Congrats @Chattaneer PE


----------



## Orchid PE

Poor man's water park. She loves it.


----------



## MA_PE

@Chattaneer PE just saw your post from July 30.  Congrats on the new addition


----------



## Orchid PE

Little guy's face is starting to fill out.




And my baby girl isn't a baby anymore! I don't like this. She'll be 2 on the 19th, knows all the colors and numbers, and knows about 10 letters. Almost potty trained.


----------



## Road Guy

Id at least want to get beyond potty training and then ask for time to slow down  butdaughters getting older isnt a bad thing, I just try  to nudge them into things I like doing..


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

#4 is coming in May.


----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> #4 is coming in May.


Congrats, but, you do understand why this keeps happening, right?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Congrats, but, you do understand why this keeps happening, right?


No, I haven’t quite got it figured out yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> No, I haven’t quite got it figured out yet.


You may need to ask @NJmike PE


----------



## Supe

My kid turned 14 on Thursday  :blink: ld-025:


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> My kid turned 14 on Thursday  :blink: ld-025:


2 more years then she is driving...


----------



## Supe

I sure hope the used car market bounces back strongly, because she can't even walk without crashing into things, never mind drive.


----------



## jeb6294

I still have a couple years, but I've already been threatening the boys that they'll be learning to drive in my F350. I figure if they can drive that, they should be able to drive just about anything.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick still has about 5 yrs until driving, but that will be about the time I am due for a new car, so he will likely get my pilot and I pick out something new.  Although mr snick will be due for a new vehicle about the same time so at least he will have a choice when the time comes.


----------



## Supe

jeb6294 said:


> I still have a couple years, but I've already been threatening the boys that they'll be learning to drive in my F350. I figure if they can drive that, they should be able to drive just about anything.


My father forced me to learn to drive in his '85 Toyota pickup.  Standard cab, 8 foot bed, world's sloppiest stick shift with the world's heaviest clutch, vinyl bench that stunk permanently of farts and gold pack Marlboros.  He made me learn to drive IN REVERSE before anything else using just my mirrors.  I was scared shitless that I was going to punch a hole in the side of our middle school as I backed the truck up around the little tree island in the parking lot, around the back driveway with the steel guardrail that kept you from toppling down onto the soccer fields/baseball diamond, and then out onto the adjoining street.

Looked just like this, only without the Yosemite Sam mudflaps.


----------



## jeb6294

I learned how to drive in a Chevy Chevette with a 4-speed when I was about 14. Dad had me running quick tripe to the little stores up the street. By the time I was 16 and the driving instructor showed up, I was driving with one hand on the wheel and one arm out the window. Had to do the driving with an instructor by law, so we spent the time with me driving around doing her errands.


----------



## akwooly

ChebyshevII PE said:


> #4 is coming in May.


Congrats megaman on mega baby #4. Four isn’t too bad but now you are considered a big (mega) family!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> You may need to ask @NJmike PE


they have Doctors that "fix" this. However, you are stuck babysitting them for at least 18 years.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> they have Doctors that "fix" this. However, you are stuck babysitting them for at least 18 years.


Sleeping on the couch works too.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Sleeping on the couch works too.


that couch is comfortable


----------



## matt267 PE

My 13 y/o daughter has applied for the "computer science" career and technical education program at the high school for next year. I was hoping she would do the "pre-engineeing" program, but I guess computer science is ok.


----------



## DVINNY

jeb6294 said:


> I learned how to drive in a Chevy Chevette with a 4-speed when I was about 14. Dad had me running quick tripe to the little stores up the street. By the time I was 16 and the driving instructor showed up, I was driving with one hand on the wheel and one arm out the window. Had to do the driving with an instructor by law, so we spent the time with me driving around doing her errands.
> 
> View attachment 19214


My first ride was a gold 86 'vette


----------



## Supe

matt267 PE said:


> My 13 y/o daughter has applied for the "computer science" career and technical education program at the high school for next year. I was hoping she would do the "pre-engineeing" program, but I guess computer science is ok.


A lot easier to find a job as a sys/network admin in 2021 than it is a high paying engineering job it seems!


----------



## snickerd3

Snickette turned 6 on Sunday...crazy!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

teenHab asked me the other day when he can get his provisional school license. He's13, and the terrifying answer is he can get a permit in 2 months, and after 6 months of practice and a drivers ed class, he can apply to get his school permit to drive to and from school. (Not that this will happen... but it can) What happened to the get a permit at 15 or 15 1/2, license at 16 thing I had?

....... crap ......


----------



## Ble_PE

Where the heck can you drive a car at 13 years old?!?


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Ble_PE said:


> Where the heck can you drive a car at 13 years old?!?


I'm with ya on that one....here it was permit at 16, provisional driver's license at 17 and then unrestricted at 18...


----------



## Supe

I don't even trust my 14 year old daughter to walk down the stairs on her own. It'll be a cold day in hell before I put her in a motor vehicle any time soon...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> Where the heck can you drive a car at 13 years old?!?


14, (he turns in March)


Supe said:


> I don't even trust my 14 year old daughter to walk down the stairs on her own. It'll be a cold day in hell before I put her in a motor vehicle any time soon...


RIGHT!?!?!? I value my life too much to do this crap. 
We will be able to use it as a bargaining chip though, since I won't let a kid who regularly acts like a toddler drive my car. He may be waiting a while, and I won't have time to take him out driving if I have to do all the chores he refuses to do.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> RIGHT!?!?!? I value my life too much to do this crap.
> We will be able to use it as a bargaining chip though, since I won't let a kid who regularly acts like a toddler drive my car. He may be waiting a while, and I won't have time to take him out driving if I have to do all the chores he refuses to do.



You can send him over to my house to do the chores I refuse to do as well!


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> A lot easier to find a job as a sys/network admin in 2021 than it is a high paying engineering job it seems!


That's what the articles are saying these days.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> a kid who regularly acts like a toddler


This time 1,000

The one major difference between my 13y/o and my 4y/o... one should know better.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> This time 1,000
> 
> The one major difference between my 13y/o and my 4y/o... one should know better.


I laugh because it is so true.


----------



## jeb6294

Shit, I was learning how to drive at 12...on a 4-speed. Started with Dad letting me shift the gears while he drove.

it's 15 1/2 for a learner's permit in Ohio now. It was 16 when I was a kid, but it was only 15 in Florida, so we used Grandma's address to get me one down there when we were in town back in the day. Didn't really change anything because we lived far enough out in the country that I had already been driving for a while by then.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yeah, that makes sense, if you live rural. But we live in the middle of the city. WTF does he need to drive at 14 for? Take your butt to the bus stop if you don't wanna walk.


----------



## matt267 PE

My 13y/o flipped out on my wife the other day after my wife asked her to help clean the table before dinner. The best part was when my daughter stormed off and accused my wife of being "such a Karen." God I love teenagers.


----------



## snickerd3

Does riding the lawn mower count as early drivers ed? minisnick will help cut the grass (~1acre) ever so often. We get the stuff close to the house, well head, etc... then just let him go on the rest.


----------



## DLD PE

Dang is this what I have to look forward to? Our son just turned 4.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> Does riding the lawn mower count as early drivers ed? minisnick will help cut the grass (~1acre) ever so often. We get the stuff close to the house, well head, etc... then just let him go on the rest.


Does he do it with a bud light?


----------



## snickerd3

DuranDuran said:


> Dang is this what I have to look forward to? Our son just turned 4.


my 11yr old son is way less sassy then my 6 yr old daughter.


----------



## snickerd3

all this week I just thought minisnick was going downstairs to use the second bathroom since mr snick was in the shower...he has been going down to get clothes out of the dryer to wear instead of folding/putting his clothes away.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> he has been going down to get clothes out of the dryer to wear instead of folding/putting his clothes away.


hahahahaha, I love it. Kids are all the same.


----------



## bwin12

snickerd3 said:


> he has been going down to get clothes out of the dryer to wear instead of folding/putting his clothes away.


Future engineer? He seems to have a pretty good grasp on how things work...


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> all this week I just thought minisnick was going downstairs to use the second bathroom since mr snick was in the shower...he has been going down to get clothes out of the dryer to wear instead of folding/putting his clothes away.


I still do that as long as I can get away with it, which is until Mrs. Supe screams at me to get my crap out of the dryer so she can do her laundry


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick gets to visit the middle school today to check it out. not sure how he will be in 6th grade next yr. time flys


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

snickerd3 said:


> Minisnick gets to visit the middle school today to check it out. not sure how he will be in 6th grade next yr. time flys


We registered for HS last week. EEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKK.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We registered for HS last week. EEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKK.


Same here. I'm having trouble seeing my 13 y/o being ready for high school. (She applied for the Computer Science program. Hoping she gets in.)


----------



## leggo PE

Congrats, @ChebyshevII PE!!


----------



## DLD PE

Congrats @ChebyshevII PE !


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Congrats @ChebyshevII PE on the newest "kid of EB!"


----------



## snickerd3

Took minisnick for a braces consult. Not nearly as bad as the horror stories I had been hearing. He will need them for 24 months, overcrowding on the top and then bands to fix the overbite. The place was listed in-network with the dental insurance for a 24 month treatment they will pay $2000 and the dentist gave us an additional $550 insurance discount. So out of pocket our cost is about $3,100, which will include a retainer at then end of the 2 yrs. 

Just trying to decide if I want to mess with the medical spending account each year or just pay. We had been saving for a much larger amount given the amounts I have been hearing from other parents.


----------



## Supe

We need to get Junior in for hers sooner than later so she can be out of them before end of high school. She had bad crowding and has one "fang" up high that grew in front of a baby tooth just like I did as a kid.


----------



## jeb6294

snickerd3 said:


> they will pay $2000 and the dentist gave us an additional $550 insurance discount. So out of pocket our cost is about $3,100, which will include a retainer at then end of the 2 yrs.
> 
> Just trying to decide if I want to mess with the medical spending account each year or just pay. We had been saving for a much larger amount given the amounts I have been hearing from other parents.


That sounds about standard nowadays. Used to be my dental insurance put a cap of $2,600 on our out-of-pocket if the ortho was in-network. Now it's similar to yours...pay a chunk and ~$3k out-of-pocket.

We've got two down and one left to do. First two I used my flex spending. With the last one, I'm trying to decide if we can/should change to the high option dental insurance. Premium is higher but the out-of-pocket would be lower. You come out ahead by a bit, but I would need to make sure you can change for one year just to get the better ortho coverage.


----------



## snickerd3

a coworker is paying about $6,300 out of pocket for 24 month treatment since the dentist isn't in-network. He initially got 2 quotes...~$10K and ~$7K, they went with the $7K dentist. 

There is only 1 in-network ortho is the area around work ( I checked as an option for us), hence he went looking elsewhere too. 

We have to drive ~35-45 minutes (depending on if we hit green lights or red lights once off the interstate) to the next largest city (college town), but will pay much less.


----------



## jeb6294

We lucked out with ours. The network is pretty sizeable and there was one who was only about 15 minutes away. There are a few who are closer, but one thing I liked about ours is that he doesn't rush anything. 3 of 3 actually had an appointment a couple weeks ago. He definitely needs them, but ortho said there he doesn't need them yet cause he's still too young. Definitely needs them, but he doesn't want to fix him and then have to do it again when he gets older. He did that with kid 1 also.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick is 12, has lost all this baby teeth, and the 12 yr molars are in. People around here have the baby teeth pulled to get braces on 8/9 yr olds. Way too early if you ask me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Minicheb #1 (6yo) lost his first tooth when he was five, and has lost 3 additional teeth since. He'll have braces at 8/9 naturally at this rate.


----------



## snickerd3

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Minicheb #1 (6yo) lost his first tooth when he was five, and has lost 3 additional teeth since. He'll have braces at 8/9 naturally at this rate.


minisnick lost a few in quick succession like that, then he stalled and went over a year without losing one


----------



## mudpuppy

snickerd3 said:


> Just trying to decide if I want to mess with the medical spending account each year or just pay. We had been saving for a much larger amount given the amounts I have been hearing from other parents.



Since medical spending accounts let you pay pre-tax, if you're in the 22% tax bracket you save that plus your state taxes right off the top. People sometimes don't like to use these accounts because they don't like "losing" the leftover money if they don't plan it out right, but as long as you spend at least as much as you would've received after tax you're still coming out ahead (e.g. if you're in the 22% federal bracket and state taxes of 5%, as long as you spend 73% of the money you're still making savings). For a pre-planned expense like braces it seems like almost a no-brainer, except that these plans sometimes can be a hassle to get your money out of (I went round and round with mine once with a dentist bill until someone suggested I send in an EOB which worked like a charm). But for $810 in savings (27% of $3,000) I'd be willing to do the legwork.


----------



## bwin12

My wife and I are hitting the point where we have 2 extracurricular activities at the same time: 8 year old playing soccer/choir/battle of the books at one location and a 5 year old playing soccer on the other side of town.

I don't want to get the 8 year old a phone, but we need (because my wife told me this) to get her some way of communicating that practice ended early or whatever else happens. We currently use Verizon. We are looking at watches and phones, does anyone have any advice/experience. 


FWIW, I think a $20 tracfone with a 1 year card (400 minutes) for $100 is the right decision.


----------



## snickerd3

Mr snick is looking at something for minisnick. He found a text/call only (no data) company that uses verizon network for like $8 a month. We just need to get a sim card for an old phone minisnick currently uses like a tablet.


----------



## snickerd3

I hear you on the dual activities. That is always fun. We have been Minisnick game out of town with snickette games in town. But this year baseball both are traveling to other towns so we will be doing much more divide and conquer. 

mr snick wants to get minisnick a phone in case track practice afterschool changes. It isn't a huge deal this year because daycare is literally a block away from the middle school. next yr when he has to take the bus to/from school is when it will become more of a concern. But there is always the daycare that block away. They aren't going to turn him away even though he aged out.


----------



## snickerd3

Mr snick just sent me the link 

https://www.twigby.com/


----------



## jeb6294

bwin12 said:


> My wife and I are hitting the point where we have 2 extracurricular activities at the same time: 8 year old playing soccer/choir/battle of the books at one location and a 5 year old playing soccer on the other side of town.
> 
> I don't want to get the 8 year old a phone, but we need (because my wife told me this) to get her some way of communicating that practice ended early or whatever else happens. We currently use Verizon. We are looking at watches and phones, does anyone have any advice/experience.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I think a $20 tracfone with a 1 year card (400 minutes) for $100 is the right decision.


Not sure if they still have them, but we had a couple Gizmo Gadgets from Verizon. Watches for kids with cellular. You can set up a list of 10 contacts they are allowed to have and they can send/receive simple texts. Worked great for the kids for "come home", "ready for pickup", etc.


----------



## jeb6294

Oldest just got his letter from Live Oaks, the area vocational school, that he has been accepted into the CNC Manufacturing program.

Ex- was always trying to talk up college to him, but he was never a good "school" kid. Very mechanically inclined though so I would try to get my 2 cents in about Live Oaks as an option. Looks like he was listening.


----------



## bwin12

snickerd3 said:


> Mr snick is looking at something for minisnick. He found a text/call only (no data) company that uses verizon network for like $8 a month. We just need to get a sim card for an old phone minisnick currently uses like a tablet.


It turns out my wife is going to require a watch like deal. She wants in on her and wants the GPS available on her phone. There goes my reasonably priced tracfone idea. 

If you know the name of the one you you mention here please let me know. 

Dual activities are fun, and I have a third one... No idea what we will do then other than limited seasons or grandparents.


----------



## snickerd3

snickerd3 said:


> Mr snick just sent me the link
> 
> https://www.twigby.com/


@bwin12


----------



## snickerd3

Didn't get to see the game since it is was a late start and had to stay home with snickette, but Minisnick was a beast at goal again managing to keep the other team from running up the score. Can't wait to see the video mr snick took. 

For someone who doesn't like playing goalie he is very good at it this year. But with him at goal the team then doesn't have an offense. Bad luck in the team selection, no real offense, most are mid or defense minded and don't adjust well being put on offense.


----------



## snickerd3

Woohoo!!! Minisnick scored his first goal of the season last night during the last play, last 11 secs of the last game of the season. He didn't have to be goalie at all....a first.


----------



## leggo PE

snickerd3 said:


> Woohoo!!! Minisnick scored his first goal of the season last night during the last play, last 11 secs of the last game of the season. He didn't have to be goalie at all....a first.


Congrats, Minisnick!! I still remember the first (and literally only) time I made a basket when I played basketball for a season as a kid (it was definitely not the sport for this gal and her verticality challenges). I hope Minisnick has many more goals in his future, but remembers this one especially fondly! He should be super proud!


----------



## snickerd3

leggo PE said:


> Congrats, Minisnick!! I still remember the first (and literally only) time I made a basket when I played basketball for a season as a kid (it was definitely not the sport for this gal and her verticality challenges). I hope Minisnick has many more goals in his future, but remembers this one especially fondly! He should be super proud!


He played goalie for 90% of the season. He was so close many times he would regularly hit the corner post of the indoor net and bounce back....he was getting a little frustrated with himself. He just didn't play offense enough to make the adjustment from the larger outdoor net to the smaller indoor net. 

I can't wait to see how he does in outdoor this fall.


----------



## snickerd3

Oh my gosh...I am still cold from last night. Minisnick had his first track meet. He ran the 400 and 800. came in 5th or 6th out of 15 for the 800. Not sure how he placed in the 400 yet since they had two heats, they didn't tally the times last night.


----------



## DLD PE

It's medieval week at his school. Mommy didn't have much to dress him up with, so he's going as a peasant lol.


----------



## jeb6294

It snowed today. We may need to get him tested.

View attachment B32CC87E-8F3F-4345-BBA1-A8FA028D6469.MOV


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick had a good track invitational on Saturday. He took 3rd in the 800, took 4th in the 400 (0.2 secs from tying for 3rd), and he subbed on the 4x400 relay which took 1st. His 800 time put him at 16th place across the sectional 6/7th grade teams.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick gets his braces on monday. 24 months of not eating his favorite candies. He is like me, he prefers the gummy sticky things like skittles, licorice, mike&ikes etc...


----------



## snickerd3

How consistent. Last night Minisnick clocked the EXACT same time for the 400 as he did at the last invitational.


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished an argument with my 5 year old about whether she just did diarrhea or not.


----------



## DLD PE

Yeah, 5 year olds these days:

Mommy: "Stop asking for a drink. You've asked three times. I already told you I'll get it. Just wait! I'm only going to tell you ONE TIME!"

MinnieME: "Ok, sorry mommy." "Mommy?" "WHAT?!" "I love you! I'm only going to tell you one time though."


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick qualified in both his events, 400m and 800m, for the Track Conference Meet tomorrow. Also listed as alternate for the 4x400 relay. 

Those results will determine if he goes to the Sectional Meet on Saturday. I'm not sure how they make these decisions, if it based on making a specific time, or the top 2 in the event for each school.


----------



## snickerd3

Huh, I went through the stats at lunch. In both minisnick's events, even though he regular places 3rd to 6th at any given meet so far this yr, he is sitting in the #2 spot for our (6&7 grade) team. I knew this about the 800, but it also holds true for the 400.


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick beat both his PRs, but still came in 6th and 7th place at Conference meet with 5 schools. Our team is a split 6/7 heavy on the 6th graders. The team that won conference was basically all 7th graders, super fast at that. 

Having said that Minisnick qualified for Sectionals this Saturday...so much for making plans. 

the 8th grade boys took 3rd...country/farm boys are FAST. 
our two girl teams both won Conference for their age groups.


----------



## snickerd3

Sectionals were fun and mega hot! The weather forecast said cloudy ALL day. There wasn't a cloud in the sky. 

Minisnick's team did well. Out of the 13 (14?) teams his 7th grade boys took 4th. 
He placed 10th in the 800m and 17th in the 400m. Not too shabby for a 6th grader. 

7th grade girls Tied for 1st
8th grade girls 2nd place,0.5 point shy of tying for 1st
8th grade boys 7th place


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick didn't go to State, but the 7 that did took 5th place overall (out of 35 schools) and came home with a 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 7th place. Our most decorated was a 7th grade girl, 2nd in the 400 (0.3 seconds from tie in 1st), 1st in 800m, and 3rd in the 4x200 relay.


----------



## snickerd3

I was looking at the calendar for work...Minisnick Ages out of daycare this fall. He will start the new school year taking the bus from the house rather than walking the block from daycare each morning. 

My daycare bill is going to halve itself!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> My daycare bill is going to halve itself!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

snickerd3 said:


> I was looking at the calendar for work...Minisnick Ages out of daycare this fall. He will start the new school year taking the bus from the house rather than walking the block from daycare each morning.
> 
> My daycare bill is going to halve itself!!!


That was the best day. Our kids (13,15) could go to their afterschool program for free once they reached middle school, because apparently the Army throws money at the center to have the older kids in house, and they don't have to worry about ratios for kids who are technically old enough to watch themselves. Of course, they don't want to go, because teenagers.


----------

